# Questions you think are too stupid to ask!



## Jack Straw

If you're too embarassed to make a thread, post em here!

I'll start:

Is CAO pronounced C-A-O or Cow?


----------



## Cypress

C.A.O.


----------



## Shervin

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## karmaz00

as far as i know C- A-O...could be wrong


----------



## BigCat

How about AVO? I believe it is actually AVO, not A.V.O., but I've always said it wrong.


----------



## Blindjimme

CAO is Cano A Ozgener, AVO is Avo Uvezian ( spelling? )

+1 on the only stupid question is the one that isn't asked.

JB


----------



## smakudwn

Thank you alway wondered about the C-A-O


----------



## lonsdale

BigCat said:


> How about AVO? I believe it is actually AVO, not A.V.O., but I've always said it wrong.


Long A or short A?


----------



## Blindjimme

lonsdale said:


> Long A or short A?


Short. It's pronounced "Ah-vo"

JB


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Also, here's a site that has several CC pronunciations:

Cigar Names Pronounciation


----------



## tx_tuff

Damn I need that site, thanks!


----------



## Acalla

tx_tuff said:


> Damn I need that site, thanks!


Jerry from Stogie Review needs that site... cracks me up when he mispronounces all the names... not that I am any better. :wink:

Thanks for the link!


----------



## sboyajian

CAO is C. A. O. It got it's name from the creator: Cano A. Ozenger (he is also the one pictured on the CAO 65th)

Avo (as someone said is pronounced short on the A ... Ah-Voe).. it also stands for it's creator Avo Uvezian.

Both Cano and Avo are Armenian.


----------



## MrMayorga

How about this:

Is Oliva pronounced like olive with an a at the end? Or is it Ohleeva?


----------



## sboyajian

it is pronounced "Oh Lee Vah"

And let's get this one out of the way before it's asked..

It is not Don "Pep In" Garcia.. 

it is Don "Pep Een" Garcia.


----------



## Snake Hips

MrMayorga said:


> How about this:
> 
> Is Oliva pronounced like olive with an a at the end? Or is it Ohleeva?


Being Spanish, it would be "Oh-LEEva."


----------



## Frinkiac7

If you ever took Spanish class, that's your guide to 95% of cigar pronunciation!


----------



## MrMayorga

Snake Hips said:


> Being Spanish, it would be "Oh-LEEva."


That's what I thought and how I've been pronouncing it. Good to know for sure now. Thanks :smoke:


----------



## piperman

Okay you ask for it,
Cigars were created or made which ever in or around 1400s, Cuba 1600s did they use humidors back then? and if so how did they regulate the humidity? And what did they use as a humidifier?
Okay three questions :???:


----------



## piperman

Ha Ha stumped you guys.


----------



## cruisin66stang

Cuba is an island so the RH is 70% or higher year round. It is a natural humidor.


----------



## piperman

cruisin66stang said:


> Cuba is an island so the RH is 70% or higher year round. It is a natural humidor.


Yeah if they stayed there in Cuba.


----------



## sboyajian

piperman said:


> Okay you ask for it,
> Cigars were created or made which ever in or around 1400s, Cuba 1600s did they use humidors back then? and if so how did they regulate the humidity? And what did they use as a humidifier?
> Okay three questions :???:


 to my knowledge Davidoff was the first to have a "cellar" humidor.. however people have been using Jars (glass, porcelian, etc) and wood furniture has been used for a long time (Spanish Cedar is relatively new to humidors). They used to be made mostly of things like Mahogany.

As for keeping the humidity I would assume they just used Water.. if they even worried about the humidity at all.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

piperman said:


> Ha Ha stumped you guys.


Here you go stumpy. The old humidors unt il quite recent used a method incorporating metals such as copper and brass. Sometimes silver and tin. The metals create a very small amount of condensation keeping the cigars around 65-75% Depending on the outside humidity determined the metals they used.

I personally have one with a brass lining in my home. No humidifications needed and stays around 68-70%.


----------



## sboyajian

beautiful piece andy.


----------



## Doogie

great thread, enjoyed the read


----------



## dug6666

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Here you go stumpy. The old humidors unt il quite recent used a method incorporating metals such as copper and brass. Sometimes silver and tin. The metals create a very small amount of condensation keeping the cigars around 65-75% Depending on the outside humidity determined the metals they used.
> 
> I personally have one with a brass lining in my home. No humidifications needed and stays around 68-70%.


Hey there is something similar for sale on craigslist. Thats the first time I ever saw one on those. Pretty cool looking.

cigar humidor antique copper table


----------



## PerpetualNoob

sboyajian said:


> CAO is C. A. O. It got it's name from the creator: Cano A. Ozenger (he is also the one pictured on the CAO 65th)
> 
> Avo (as someone said is pronounced short on the A ... Ah-Voe).. it also stands for it's creator Avo Uvezian.
> 
> Both Cano and Avo are Armenian.


Never really associated Armenia with cigars. Makes you wonder how that happened?


----------



## Cheroot

If the cigar starts bulging mid-smoke, and makes the wrapper crack, is it because it was too humid or too dry? I've seen differing responses on this. Had an Exaclibur that was stored at 63% in a B&M that did this, but the stick seemed to be too moist.


----------



## ashmaster

Cheroot said:


> If the cigar starts bulging mid-smoke, and makes the wrapper crack, is it because it was too humid or too dry? I've seen differing responses on this. Had an Exaclibur that was stored at 63% in a B&M that did this, but the stick seemed to be too moist.


This has happened to me, one possibility is it is being smoked to fast. The moisture doesn't have a chance to evaporate, all the moisture is building up, creating the bulge and cracking the wrapper.


----------



## sboyajian

PerpetualNoob said:


> Never really associated Armenia with cigars. Makes you wonder how that happened?


I can help ya out with this one, being Armenian myself..

The region of Armenia, Turkey, etc are very big into Pipes and carving pipes.. it's inevitable they would also be into other uses of tobacco.

Paul Garmerian is another notable Armenian.


----------



## drake.c.w.

A note on C.A.O.: Cano is pronounced like Jah-no believe it or not. At least I've been told that by the sale's rep.

Partagas is Par-tuh-gus. A General Cigar 'ambassador' at a seminar cleared that one up.

and the V in Oliva V is the letter V not a 5. And 5 Vegas is Cinco Vegas.

I'm sure there's many more...


----------



## sboyajian

drake.c.w. said:


> *A note on C.A.O.: Cano is pronounced like Jah-no believe it or not. At least I've been told that by the sale's rep.*
> 
> Partagas is Par-tuh-gus. A General Cigar 'ambassador' at a seminar cleared that one up.
> 
> and the V in Oliva V is the letter V not a 5. And 5 Vegas is Cinco Vegas.
> 
> I'm sure there's many more...


 he was telling you the truth.


----------



## Cigary

Great thread as I used to call Don Pepin,,,PeP In,,,,,and now I know better after talking with a Rep. Having a last name that always gets mispronounced it's nice to know what the real pronunciation is on the cigars I love.


----------



## piperman

Dammit so you guys are telling me that now I need to go back to school and learn Spanish. BS I will just smoke them and not speak of them. :crazy: But this is still a great thread.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

drake.c.w. said:


> A note on C.A.O.: Cano is pronounced like Jah-no believe it or not. At least I've been told that by the sale's rep.
> 
> Partagas is Par-tuh-gus. A General Cigar 'ambassador' at a seminar cleared that one up.
> 
> and the V in Oliva V is the letter V not a 5. And 5 Vegas is Cinco Vegas.
> 
> I'm sure there's many more...


Note... 5 Vegas is pronounced Cinco Vay Hass

Just a few more:

*CIGARS:*
5 Vegas: Sinko Vegas
100 Anos: see-en ahn-yos
Anejo: Agneh-ho
Aurora:Ow-rora
Avo: Ah Vo
Cabaiguan: Ka-bai-uawn
CAO: See Aay Oh
Carlos Torano: Carlos Tor-ahn-oh
Chiselito:Chees-ay-lee-to
Cohiba: Ko-he-bah
Comacho: Co Ma Cho
Corojo: core-row-ho
Cusano: Cue Zan Oh
Davidoff: Sno-bh 
Exquisitos: ex-key-see-tos
Fuente: Fu-ehn-teh or Fu-en-teh
Illusione: ill-luh-see-own-ay
Jose Seija:Ho-say Say-ha
Joya de Nicaragua: Hoya-De-NiKa-RA-Gua
La Aurora 100 Anos: La Roar Ah See Anon Yos
La Aurora Cien Anos: LA-AHU-RO-RA CE-YEN AH-Ne-os
La Vieja Habana: La Vee-eh-ha Habana
Ligero: Lee - hair- oh
Noellas: No-eh-lass
Padilla Miami: Pad dee ya Miami
Padron: Pah Drone
Partagas: par tah GAHS
Pepin: puh-PEEN
por larranaga: por la ran ya ga
Ramon Allones: Ramone-ah-yone-ace
Romeo y Julieta: Ro-mayo ee Hoo-lee-eh-tah
Savinelli Liga Especial: Sa-veen-eh-lee Lee-gah ess-peciAL
Taino: tah-EE-no
Tatuaje: tat Twah hey not tatu a hey
Torano: tor-ahn-yo
Virtuoso:Veer-too-oh-so.

*CIGAR RELATED ITEMS/TERMS:*
Palio: Pal-ee-oh
Robusto: row-boost-oh
Xikar: Zy-car


----------



## PerpetualNoob

sboyajian said:


> I can help ya out with this one, being Armenian myself..
> 
> The region of Armenia, Turkey, etc are very big into Pipes and carving pipes.. it's inevitable they would also be into other uses of tobacco.
> 
> Paul Garmerian is another notable Armenian.


OK, I can see that one.


----------



## Snake Hips

drake.c.w. said:


> Partagas is Par-tuh-gus. A General Cigar 'ambassador' at a seminar cleared that one up.


"Partagas" is more like "Par-tah-GAH" with a rolled 'r' as there's an accent on the second 'a' and the 's' is often unpronounced. I usually just say "Par-ta-gahs" when speaking though.


----------



## sboyajian

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Davidoff: Sno-bh


 :faint2: huh?


----------



## drake.c.w.

piperman said:


> Okay you ask for it,
> Cigars were created or made which ever in or around 1400s, Cuba 1600s did they use humidors back then? and if so how did they regulate the humidity? And what did they use as a humidifier?
> Okay three questions :???:


I know older humidors used to use moistened blocks of clay too.


----------



## Blindjimme

:lolat: "Davidoff: Sno-bh" That's funny!


----------



## drake.c.w.

sboyajian said:


> :faint2: huh?


That was calling Davidoff a snob.


----------



## sboyajian

drake.c.w. said:


> That was calling Davidoff a snob.


 now I get it.. I read it as Snow and now Sno


----------



## skotbob

I know how Padron is pronounced, but how about the the Londres size? How is Londres pronounced?


----------



## Jack Straw

skotbob said:


> I know how Padron is pronounced, but how about the the Londres size? How is Londres pronounced?


Well if it's a regular spanish pronunciation, it would be sort of like "Lone-dress." Note, though, that the spanish pronounciation of the letter r is a bit different, if it's not rolled it's more halfway between an L and an R, if that makes sense. But yeah.


----------



## mmpjim

Ndimarco said:


> Ok I'll bite whats BTOL and STOl I keep seeing on here? Can't figure it out to save my life!:frusty:


OK, I'm a fairly new guy but I believe that is: BOTL (Brothers of the Leaf), that's us and SOTL (Sisters of the Leaf)


----------



## Ndimarco

mmpjim said:


> OK, I'm a fairly new guy but I believe that is: BOTL (Brothers of the Leaf), that's us and SOTL (Sisters of the Leaf)


your totally right, I was looking at it wrong, guess thats one dumb question huh?


----------



## mmpjim

Ndimarco said:


> your totally right, I was looking at it wrong, guess thats one dumb question huh?


negative my man...never a dumb question..took me a while to figure it out..you are now way further ahead than I was a month ago


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Architeuthis said:


> How long is a piece of rope? <G>


Nylon, Polyester or Manila?


----------



## sonic_mike

Is there any way I could develop my pallet so I can appreciate cigars better?


----------



## Jack Straw

Well, smoke more for one 

Also, sometimes I like to drink a nice stout (guinness, murphys, or even an imperial stout), have some chocolate on hand, etc. while smoking, if you try different things while smoking it will generally bring out different nuances of the flavor.


----------



## Hot Stuff x

Great Thread! I'm learning a lot, thanks!


----------



## Cheroot

ashmaster said:


> This has happened to me, one possibility is it is being smoked to fast. The moisture doesn't have a chance to evaporate, all the moisture is building up, creating the bulge and cracking the wrapper.


I went back to the same shop, and got the same cigar, and tried your advice. Sure enough it held together just fine, that must have been it. Also, the shop was actually at 70% RH, the digital hygro they had was off. So I'm concluding that wet smokes + fast smokes = fat smokes.


----------



## ashmaster

Cheroot said:


> I went back to the same shop, and got the same cigar, and tried your advice. Sure enough it held together just fine, that must have been it. Also, the shop was actually at 70% RH, the digital hygro they had was off. So I'm concluding that wet smokes + fast smokes = fat smokes.


Glad I was able to help!!!!!


----------



## Jack Straw

So what's the deal with Tatuajes, as in, who _really_ chooses the blends?

Are they Pepins, are they Pete Johnsons, or what?

A little of column A, a little of column B?


----------



## cigar9

pete johnson says " i want this and that characteristic"
pepin blends it , and pepin's people roll it


----------



## tx_tuff

Jack Straw said:


> So what's the deal with Tatuajes, as in, who _really_ chooses the blends?
> 
> Are they Pepins, are they Pete Johnsons, or what?
> 
> A little of column A, a little of column B?


Pretty much what cigar9 said. Pete looks for a certain taste etc and Pepin makes blends for him to try, then Pete picks out what he wants. The way Pete puts it, "he is a cigar designer, not a cigar blender". Hey from his own lips LOL


----------



## Giltneda

MrMayorga said:


> How about this:
> 
> Is Oliva pronounced like olive with an a at the end? Or is it Ohleeva?


Neither... I have a daughter named Olivia... so I can't help but call them Olivia cigars... my mind sees the first 4 letters and its over....


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks!


----------



## Giltneda

Shervin said:


> The only stupid question is the one you don't ask.


I prefer:

There are NO stupid questions.... Only stupid people! :wink:

Ha! J/K


----------



## mc2712

Giltneda said:


> Neither... I have a daughter named Olivia... so I can't help but call them Olivia cigars... my mind sees the first 4 letters and its over....


Yeah me too, I always say my daugthers name when i'm talking about these cigars.

Thanks for all the great info on this thread.


----------



## MyFather

*I got one for ya*

Im sure most people have never gone through this as Cigar smoking isnt your average 20 year old thing. But considering Ive been married over a year Im not your average 20 year old. So the problem that inlies with being 20 is. Not PERMITTED in A Cigar lounge. I have called two this morning and looked up dozen others and all of them say 21+. I know why they say that but I must confess it is very frustrating. I had my plans for today all set got up and ready to leave. And i Thought "i better check to see if there is an age requirement. Sadly there was. I was willing to pay the 400 AZUCAR cigar lounge member fee. and will do so as soon as I turn 21 in 2 months. But Sadly Money cant buy a 20year old somewhere to relax and smoke a Fine C.A.O or Ghurkha with others doing the same.

ANY THOUGHTS? love to hear em.

thats just what i was doing when i found out I wasnt old enough:banghead:


----------



## Jack Straw

2 months will go by in no time, just get yourself a good lawnchair!


----------



## MyFather

Funny you mention that I was looking up outdoor chairs and table so I may enjoy myself if the only way to smoke my cigars is by doing so in my backyard



Jack Straw said:


> 2 months will go by in no time, just get yourself a good lawnchair!


----------



## Jack Straw

I need to get a hammock stand for my hammock, I have a nice one, just no good place to set it up at my current house. Hammocks are where it's at. 

I was just looking into full length reclining lawn chairs a few weeks ago, you can get them for $50 or so on walmart.com.


----------



## MyFather

Ya know I never thought of that. Sounds nice and I guess an upside to smoking in home is you can always have a glass of scotch, or alcohol of my choice or a nice imported beer. Without Paying higher prices and you get to choose what to watch on tv or music to listen to.


----------



## tx_tuff

*Re: I got one for ya*



MyFather said:


> Im sure most people have never gone through this as Cigar smoking isnt your average 20 year old thing. But considering Ive been married over a year Im not your average 20 year old. So the problem that inlies with being 20 is. Not PERMITTED in A Cigar lounge. I have called two this morning and looked up dozen others and all of them say 21+. I know why they say that but I must confess it is very frustrating. I had my plans for today all set got up and ready to leave. And i Thought "i better check to see if there is an age requirement. Sadly there was. I was willing to pay the 400 AZUCAR cigar lounge member fee. and will do so as soon as I turn 21 in 2 months. But Sadly Money cant buy a 20year old somewhere to relax and smoke a Fine C.A.O or Ghurkha with others doing the same.
> 
> ANY THOUGHTS? love to hear em.
> 
> thats just what i was doing when i found out I wasnt old enough:banghead:


I would try to find a nice B&M that has some chairs in it that you can sit in relax and smoke. We have so many B&Ms around Houston that have their own small lounges that I would never pay a membership to a Cigar Lounge. But thats just me. And like JaclStraw said, its only 2 months!


----------



## MyFather

*Re: I got one for ya*

well I am new to the cigar world and sadly i must admit i had to google B&M just to figure that out and I cant seem to find anyone or anyplace that allow 20year olds in to sit back and enjoy a cigar. I live in Riverside CA and there seems to be only two well supplied cigar stores. in Riverside, One is the Azucar Cigar Lounge, The other is Called "Mission Tobacco". Both require you to be 21. SO if theres a Herf going on somewhere near the 92505 By all means I am there. Or if you know of a place. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## thebayratt

What does B&M stand for???? I keep drawing a blank! :tease:


----------



## tx_tuff

Brick and Mortar (cigar store) that you can walk in to, Vs a online store.


----------



## wrapper23

I've been dying to ask...

How often do you mist your beads?

My humi was 67% with 70% beads. So I misted it three days ago and now it's between 62-66% in the last few days. I have a 50 (ie. 30) count humi with 23 cigars at the moment.


----------



## thebayratt

tx_tuff said:


> Brick and Mortar (cigar store) that you can walk in to, Vs a online store.


Thanks! I feal kinda dumb now, but informed.


----------



## Herf N Turf

For anyone afraid to ask the question, Led Zeppelin is a band, not a guy. Jethro Tull _was _a guy, but was never in a band. Def Leppard just sucks.


----------



## MrMusicMan1

What is the glue used to glue the cap on made of?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

MrMusicMan1 said:


> What is the glue used to glue the cap on made of?


It's called "Pectin".

It is a veritable paste used for canning and making preserves as well. You can buy it in the grocery store in a powder or liquid gel form..


----------



## tzaddi

MrMusicMan1 said:


> What is the glue used to glue the cap on made of?


 Originally I was using Guar Gum to repair & roll cigars, obtained from the health food store in gel caps. But after further research and asking other rollers I have obtained and use *Gum Tragacanth* exclusively, it is a step up.

Here is a excerpt from the webiste where I purchased my *Tragacanth* Gum.



> Gums are chewing gum, right? So Wrong! Actually, chewing gum isn't gum, it is a resin - chicle. We like to think of gums as the flipside counterpart of starches. Basically, gums are thickening, gelling and suspending water soluble carbohydrates, similar to starches. Gums are also emulsifiers that prevent oil and water separation in products like salad dressings.
> 
> Within the food industry, because gums are typically all natural and of a plant source (of both land and sea plants), they are finding greater acceptance as gelatin replacements, which are of an animal protein source (mostly beef and pork hides and bones.) Unlike gelatin products, gum products do not "melt away" at room temperature. And when compared with starches, since gums are used at much lower levels - as low as one-tenth of the amount that a starch would be used - there is no flavor masking.


Most Torcedors use *Gum Tragacanth*. :tu

Though anything from saliva, gelatin, or pectin can be used.


----------



## MrMusicMan1

Thanks guys I have a few rare cigars that need a little work to repair some cracks. Any ideas? Would the easiest way to go to the grocery store and get pectin? Put it on the cracks in the wrapper? Does it need to be watered down?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Thanks guys I have a few rare cigars that need a little work to repair some cracks. Any ideas? Would the easiest way to go to the grocery store and get pectin? Put it on the cracks in the wrapper? Does it need to be watered down?


For a cracked wrapper, there are three things you can do.
1) Get the Pectin in powder form and make a thick paste and fill in the crack.
2) Use a piece if wrapper and liquid Pectin and make a patch.
3) if it is too big, buy a pipe. LOL


----------



## tx_tuff

Yes I would go to the store and get some pectin. Its in the canning stuff in the store. Its a powder, just add some distilled water till it get soupy. I have used it for caps on cigars I have rolled and never had a problem.


----------



## DSturg369

Really surprised this thread hasn't gotten more posts than it has. I think the Newb's are still a tad shy perhaps.

More questions folks.


----------



## Brendo87

Best way to store cigars (tubos) without owning a humi ?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Brendo87 said:


> Best way to store cigars (tubos) without owning a humi ?


You could use a plastic storage container, Tupperware for example, something that will give you a tight seal. Also, put in some humidification device...water pillow, Boveda pack, beads. You can even throw in a few sleeves of Spanish cedar along with a hygrometer if you wish.

A cooler (Coolador) works well too for larger numbers.


----------



## Koolpsych

I'm in the process of deciding what size cooler to get to make a coolador for the cigars I hope to purchase this summer. I think I will be using heartfelt beats for humidity (is this a good idea?) in the amount of a pound to support an approximately 50 qt. cooler. My main question is about how many cigar boxes will fit in a 50 qt. cooler comfortably? I eventually plan on buying a nicer display case for the cigars but figure my money would be better spent for now on cigars themselves.


----------



## DSturg369

Cooler size : Always get one that's twice as big as you think you'll need. Before long, you'll need it.

Heartfelt Beads : 1 Lb works great in any size cooler. I have 3/4 Lb in a 150 qt cooler and they have been working fine for about 10 years now. "Back in the day" however, they were called "Climmax Beads", same thing though.

Cigar capacity to cooler size ratio : This all depends on how you store them. A large cooler can hold a LOT of cigars..... Boxes take up more room but help regulate the humidity, while cedar trays are easier to sort through and find what you want. Some folks line the cooler walls/door with cedar sheets but it isn't necessary. I started with a 48 qt cooler and it started running over at about 15 boxes, so next came the 150 qt.


----------



## thebayratt

Here's one for ya:
What are Cigar Passes and Cigar Bombs?
I have a slight idea but would like to know more about them.


----------



## andrew s

thebayratt said:


> Here's one for ya:
> What are Cigar Passes and Cigar Bombs?
> I have a slight idea but would like to know more about them.


Cigar Passes - when a member on here wants to put up some sticks to pass gets a group together and the package moves from one person to the next and they trade sticks and pass it on to the next person and eventually it ends up back to the first person. The person that starts it sets the rules for how many stick can be traded and how much of a price difference will be accepted.

Cigar Bombs - when a member feels like he should send some cigars to another member. The member that recieves it usually doesn't know it is comming and the sender isn't expecting anything in return. The person that recieves them usually did something to deserve it. It is a fun way to say thanks for being a great BOTL.

Hope that helps some feel free if you want more clarification to ask more.


----------



## thebayratt

andrew s said:


> Cigar Passes - when a member on here wants to put up some sticks to pass gets a group together and the package moves from one person to the next and they trade sticks and pass it on to the next person and eventually it ends up back to the first person. The person that starts it sets the rules for how many stick can be traded and how much of a price difference will be accepted.
> 
> Cigar Bombs - when a member feels like he should send some cigars to another member. The member that recieves it usually doesn't know it is comming and the sender isn't expecting anything in return. The person that recieves them usually did something to deserve it. It is a fun way to say thanks for being a great BOTL.
> 
> Hope that helps some feel free if you want more clarification to ask more.


GREAT!! Thanks for clairifying that for me! One more:

BOTL??? I know its an acronym....... but im going blank again (im blonde by the way! hahaa)


----------



## andrew s

Brother of the Leaf (cigar or pipe smoker)

No problem


----------



## PerpetualNoob

DSturg369 said:


> Cooler size : Always get one that's twice as big as you think you'll need. Before long, you'll need it.
> 
> Heartfelt Beads : 1 Lb works great in any size cooler. I have 3/4 Lb in a 150 qt cooler and they have been working fine for about 10 years now. "Back in the day" however, they were called "Climmax Beads", same thing though.
> 
> Cigar capacity to cooler size ratio : This all depends on how you store them. A large cooler can hold a LOT of cigars..... Boxes take up more room but help regulate the humidity, while cedar trays are easier to sort through and find what you want. Some folks line the cooler walls/door with cedar sheets but it isn't necessary. I started with a 48 qt cooler and it started running over at about 15 boxes, so next came the 150 qt.


I read somewhere else about Litter Pearls Crystal Clear cat litter beads, and that's what I now have in my two 150-qt Coleman Extreme Marine coolers. Seven pound bag of them for $21 from the pet store. If you go that way, make sure that's the _*only *_kind you get, as they're totally unscented. You might have to look around a little. The beads are all white, no colored ones. I put about a pound in a tupperware dish, soaked them really well and put them in the cooler. It took about four days for the RH to creep up to 62-63, but it's held right there ever since. Where I live, humidity is very low (over 50% is very rare), so I don't have to worry about leaving any of the beads dry to absorb excess moisture. I kept putting in distilled water until they couldn't take any more. Sounded just like Rice Krispies, actually.


----------



## 2Curious

Herf N Turf said:


> For anyone afraid to ask the question, Led Zeppelin is a band, not a guy. Jethro Tull _was _a guy, but was never in a band. Def Leppard just sucks.


Ha! 
"What has 7 arms and sucks?"


----------



## 2Curious

Jack Straw said:


> Well, smoke more for one
> 
> Also, sometimes I like to drink a nice stout (guinness, murphys, or even an imperial stout), have some chocolate on hand, etc. while smoking, if you try different things while smoking it will generally bring out different nuances of the flavor.


Jack, you are sooo right!

Last month I went to an Ashton event for the Heritage Puro Sol and the rep brought Johnnie Walker Black and this amazing dark chocolate to go with. I thought it was great. The flavors...mmmm... sipping, tasting, smoking, they actually enhanced each other. Seperately all 3 weren't much to write home about...but together...wow.

I tried the Heritage Puro Sol Robusto on it's own maybe a week later, and it was ok, but not the same zaz as before.

I was actually thinking to find out the interest in starting a database or list of tasty combinations to try. Anyone have suggestions? I'd be happy to compile the info to share it.
(Cigar + beverage + edible delight)
How great would it be to filter by my favorite cigar, what tasty treat and beverage might be interesting to try. Or vice versa, say I'm BBQ tasty ribs, what cigar + beverage to try?


----------



## Rodeo

Ok, I'll bite. What has 7 arms and sucks?


----------



## Jack Straw

Cool idea. I think Ashton is actually doing that regularly. A B&M owner around here was telling me how this Ashton guy came and among other things had paired some cigar with some sort of nice tequila. Apparently it was just a great combo.



Rodeo said:


> Ok, I'll bite. What has 7 arms and sucks?


I believe Def Leppard's drummer only had one arm.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Def Leppard


----------



## Rodeo

Good thing I asked in the dumb questions thread 

:drum:


----------



## Jack Straw

Rodeo said:


> Good thing I asked in the dumb questions thread
> 
> :drum:


OK that gave me a good belly laugh. :lol:

I only knew the answer from a Bloodhound Gang CD I had in middle school, where a line is repeated at least a half dozen times in a row, "The drummer from Def Leppard's only got one arm!"


----------



## Acesfull

Ok but how did the drummer from Def Leppard lose his arm?? I already know the answer but who else knows it?


----------



## thebayratt

Acesfull said:


> Ok but how did the drummer from Def Leppard lose his arm?? I already know the answer but who else knows it?


Car wreck when he got thrown from the car and the seatbelt severed his arm.


----------



## Rodeo

I'm gonna run right out and NOT buy one of their albums 

Too bad about the drummer though ...


----------



## Acesfull

thebayratt said:


> Car wreck when he got thrown from the car and the seatbelt severed his arm.


Damn almost like you googled that and copied the first search result verbatim


----------



## thebayratt

Acesfull said:


> Damn almost like you googled that and copied the first search result verbatim


Not quite, I have a vast knowledge of alota useless junk. I tend to have a weird memory; after three concussions I dont remeber much past 1998 but a few weird trivial things.

Anyhow, any grandprize for the first correct answer? :biglaugh:


----------



## Acesfull

uhmmm nope


----------



## 2Curious

Jack Straw said:


> Cool idea. I think Ashton is actually doing that regularly. A B&M owner around here was telling me how this Ashton guy came and among other things had paired some cigar with some sort of nice tequila. Apparently it was just a great combo.


Anyone with some expertise, or combos to try out, want to start a new thread? I've love to try suggestions!
The rep that came did say that Ashton does do that regularly. Great idea. The rep said to email him if I had a question or wanted a suggestion, but obviously the cigar in quesiton would need to be Ashton. 
So, anyone offering suggestions...I'm all ears... and taste buds.


----------



## Habanolover

2Curious said:


> So, anyone offering suggestions...I'm all ears... and taste buds.


Moonshine, Doritos and a Party Short!!!

:biggrin: I really don't know as I never eat while smoking. I hope someone can come up with some combos as it would make for a good thread.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

madurolover said:


> Moonshine, Doritos and a Party Short!!!
> 
> :biggrin: I really don't know as I never eat while smoking. I hope someone can come up with some combos as it would make for a good thread.


I hope you didn't mean! ROFLMFAO


----------



## 2Curious

Just spit my morning coffee all over puter screen! HAAAA...


----------



## Habanolover

uke:uke:uke:

My eyes, my eyes


----------



## Blaylock-cl

madurolover said:


> Moonshine, Doritos and a Party Short!!!


Yeah...gotta love *those* denim "Party Shorts", ayyy? :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## PerpetualNoob

<crackle> The next group Trauma Counseling session will begin in 30 minutes in meeting room seven. Thank you. That is all. <crackle>


----------



## Acesfull

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I hope you didn't mean! ROFLMFAO


 Quoted because this NEEDS to be on every page of this thread from here on out... ENJOY
btw... why did you make the eyes blurry.. we KNOW this is you Andy


----------



## Habanolover

I really hope the link to that pic gets broken! :heh:


----------



## Acesfull

oh ive saved the picture and can reupload to imageshack... never can be too careful!


----------



## Habanolover

Acesfull said:


> oh ive saved the picture and can reupload to imageshack... never can be too careful!


:ban: :bitchslap::smoke2:


----------



## 2Curious

*Ooh Ooh!: Questions you think are too stupid to ask!*

Got a question... whats the scoop on n00bie criteria until we gain certain privileges... like being able to pm, or post on walls, etc. I've looked at all the stickies I can find, and tried to search...got nada.
Nice people left notes and pics for me, but I can't respond...feel like a douche not being able to say thanks. ;o)

A little info would be greatly appreciated, gang.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Ooh Ooh!: Questions you think are too stupid to ask!*



2Curious said:


> Got a question... whats the scoop on n00bie criteria until we gain certain privileges... like being able to pm, or post on walls, etc. I've looked at all the stickies I can find, and tried to search...


You'll get pm privileges after 1 month/30 posts (6/29). Anything else?


----------



## 2Curious

*Re: Ooh Ooh!: Questions you think are too stupid to ask!*



Blaylock said:


> You'll get pm privileges after 1 month/30 posts. Anything else?


Thank you kind sir.

(Didn't notice actually... now it looks like I only said Thanks to hit 30...ha)


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Well, you've got the "30 posts" covered now. :biggrin:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Ooh Ooh!: Questions you think are too stupid to ask!*



2Curious said:


> Thank you kind sir.


Congrats!!! You just reached #30!

Here is a question for you all:
ACID's "infused" cigars, how do they infuse them? Are they just sitting in a room with the flavorings around them or are they soaked in the flavorings or what? :ask: just curious.


----------



## Rodeo

I need 30 posts too, but I can't think of another dumb question to ask


----------



## Jack Straw

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I hope you didn't mean! ROFLMFAO


Andy, you look great with a full beard. It looks like it takes 10 years off your age. :lol:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Jack Straw said:


> Andy, you look great with a full beard. It looks like it takes 10 years off your age. :lol:


Thank You? Oh!!!!!








You Shizit. No soup for you!:kev:


----------



## Nismo#12

Here I have a fairly legit newb question to pose to my more seasoned BOTL.
Ok you've just received an order of cigars, lets say from the devil site, You don't know their condition (RH). 
How long would you think it would take to reach an equilibrium in you humidor? 

And what I mean by equilibrium is dead on RH with your Humi and in prime smoking condition. 
Note: Humidor is right on at 66-70% RH and 68-72 F.


----------



## Richm20

Nismo#12 said:


> Here I have a fairly legit newb question to pose to my more seasoned BOTL.
> Ok you've just received an order of cigars, lets say from the devil site, You don't know their condition (RH).
> How long would you think it would take to reach an equilibrium in you humidor?
> 
> And what I mean by equilibrium is dead on RH with your Humi and in prime smoking condition.
> Note: Humidor is right on at 66-70% RH and 68-72 F.


+2 on that question
Ill add my own noob question, what is the "devil site"?
Thanks


----------



## Nismo#12

Richm20 said:


> +2 on that question
> Ill add my own noob question, what is the "devil site"?
> Thanks


Cigarbid.com aka cbid aka Devil site for making many BOTL lose all will power and self control like a women in a shoe store.

I've also found Famous's and JR Cigars Auctions devilish as well.


----------



## Habanolover

I will usually let any cigars I receive sit about 14 - 21 days before smoking one even if they come from the local shop.
Most shops keep there cigars a little more humid than I like and most companies ship a little wetter so they will not dry out in the back of the shipping truck.


----------



## thebayratt

I like to get some of my cigars from Cigars.com, all of the orders of singles and 5pks have have water pillows in the sealed bags. Its just a little piece of mind in my opinion. That way I don't have to let them sit too long if at all in the humi before I enjoy one.


----------



## deep

Couple questions that I have never been really sure of...

1. Does the shape/size (churchill,toro,pryamid,ect...) have anything to do with the tobacco that is used in the cigar? Should a toro taste just like a churchill in the same cigar brand?

2. Do the blends of a brand change with the differernt years? What I mean is I bought a box of Oliva V double toro 2 years ago, and just finished them off, if I buy another box now will they be the same, or do cigars have "good" years like a wine would?

Thanks!

Love this thread


----------



## sounds7

Can you bring Cuban cigars back with you when you travel abroad? If so how many are you allowed to bring back? If you are not allowed then what is my next best option. traveling to Cancun next week.


----------



## Habanolover

deep said:


> Couple questions that I have never been really sure of...
> 
> 1. Does the shape/size (churchill,toro,pryamid,ect...) have anything to do with the tobacco that is used in the cigar? Should a toro taste just like a churchill in the same cigar brand?
> 
> 2. Do the blends of a brand change with the differernt years? What I mean is I bought a box of Oliva V double toro 2 years ago, and just finished them off, if I buy another box now will they be the same, or do cigars have "good" years like a wine would?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Love this thread


The tobacco will be the same within the different vitolas but the tastes will be different. This is due mainly because of the wrapper to binder to filler ratio.

I don't think it is the blends changing as much as it is the tobacco. Sometimes you just get a better quality crop than at other times. They wil usually adjust the blend to keep the taste pretty much the same but youmay get some variation from year to year and even possibly from box to box.


----------



## Habanolover

sounds7 said:


> Can you bring Cuban cigars back with you when you travel abroad? If so how many are you allowed to bring back? If you are not allowed then what is my next best option. traveling to Cancun next week.


Actually as an American citizen it is illegal for you to even smoke a Cuban while you are out of the country. I do not think I would risk trying to bring them back but that is just me.


----------



## docruger

Jack Straw said:


> Well if it's a regular spanish pronunciation, it would be sort of like "Lone-dress." Note, though, that the spanish pronounciation of the letter r is a bit different, if it's not rolled it's more halfway between an L and an R, if that makes sense. But yeah.


 actually it is pronounced LONE DA-A-IS ROLLING THE D AND A TOGETHER 
TO REPEAT IT IS. 
es realmente DA-A-IS SOLITARIO pronunciado QUE RUEDA LA D Y LA A JUNTO


----------



## Jack Straw

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Thank You? Oh!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Shizit. No soup for you!:kev:


LMAO, I am. :lol:


----------



## The Saint

*Re: Ooh Ooh!: Questions you think are too stupid to ask!*



thebayratt said:


> ACID's "infused" cigars, how do they infuse them? Are they just sitting in a room with the flavorings around them or are they soaked in the flavorings or what? :ask: just curious.


When I worked for DE, they told me its a special room that contains the tobacco to be infused and the "mixture"(each blend has its own)is forced into the room from vents. The tobacco sits for a period of time and then they suck the air back out and bingo bango you've got yourself an ACID (which stand for Aerial Chester Industrial Designs, the name of Scott Chesters company, Scotts the dude sitting on the crotch rocket with dredlocks on the ACID box and bands)

Side note: the DE LVH's fumas which are a sandwich style cigar(short and long leaf filler)burn very well for being a sandwhich cigar. The reason why is that they take the long leaf and place the short on top of it then long leaf and then short leaf ect. ect. and then pressed for a LONG time till the short leaf almost fuses with the long leaf. Pretty cool concept I think.


----------



## FooterDan

hats the difference between a figurado and a perfecto?


----------



## DSturg369

Irregularly shaped cigars are known as figurados and are more difficult to make, leading many to consider them higher quality cigars. During the 19th century, figurados were the most popular shapes; however, they have since fallen out of fashion and all but disappeared. 

Figurados include the following:
Torpedo – Like a parejo except that the cap is pointed. 
Pyramid – Broad foot and evenly narrows to a pointed cap. 
Perfecto – A caricature of a cigar, narrow at both ends and bulged in the middle. 
Presidente/Diadema – Shaped like a parejo but considered a figurado because of its enormous size and occasional closed foot akin to a perfecto. 
Culebras – An exotic of three long, pointed cigars braided together. 
Tuscanian - Typical Italian cigar. This shape, known as a cheroot, is the largest selling cigar shape in the United States.


----------



## ghe-cl

By the way, Cano is pronounced Johnno.


----------



## Stinkdyr

sounds7 said:


> Can you bring Cuban cigars back with you when you travel abroad? If so how many are you allowed to bring back? If you are not allowed then what is my next best option. traveling to Cancun next week.


Short answer is, no you can't.


----------



## ToJo

1. What does B&M stand for?
2. What does BOTL stand for?


----------



## andrew s

B&M is for Brick and Mortar. Basically it is to refer to you local cigar shop and not an online store.

BOTL is Brother of the Leaf, and kind of cigar or pipe smoker.


----------



## ToJo

andrew s said:


> B&M is for Brick and Mortar. Basically it is to refer to you local cigar shop and not an online store.
> 
> BOTL is Brother of the Leaf, and kind of cigar or pipe smoker.


Thanks. Never would've guessed those.


----------



## DSturg369

B&M : Brick & Mortar (basicly, your local smoke shop)
BOTL : Brother Of The Leaf (a person that partakes, enjoys, and shares the love of all things tobacco)

Edit: Beat me to it.


----------



## aea6574

ok, I have one.

I just got my Heartfelt tube and filled it with distilled water and just put it in the little 20count humidor I got. 

Do I need to put anything under it? will it leak? Can I fill the humidor now with cigars and even cover the tube with cigars? Or does it have to sit by itself in a spot in this tiny humidor?

Any thoughts?

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## Jack Straw

Hi Tony,

When you said, "Filled it" did you mean that you got the beads 100% saturated? Because you only want them partially clear. I'm sure you did this, just checking.

Once the beads have absorbed the water, it will have no problem sitting next to cigars, and will not "leak." I personally keep them separated as I am able, or at least below the cigars, so that they don't get any of the little specs of dust from the beads on them, but it really doesn't matter, especially so if the cigars are in cellophane.


----------



## redlegrod

Ok, I have a stupid question for all you smart people out there. Why does the Sun lighten your hair and at the same time darken your skin? 

Rod


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

redlegrod said:


> Ok, I have a stupid question for all you smart people out there. Why does the Sun lighten your hair and at the same time darken your skin?
> 
> Rod


Melanocytes produce a brown coloring in our skin called melanin -- and that's what gives you a tan.

However, our hair isn't alive - just the roots from where it grows, so it's like bleaching out a material.


----------



## 2Curious

Ok. What is the scoop on the users icons I see?
And other various things like RG, etc.
I figured there would be a sticky that broke this all down for the newbs, but not that I can find so far, and I've looked. I see lots of rules and FAQ, but no general info like this.

(Trader feedback is already explained pretty well in the Cigars on the Move stickies).


----------



## tx_tuff

By icons are you talking about just the puffer fish? I'm not even sure how it works but you get so many fish for so many posts. It came over from Club Stogie.

The little round icon shows when somebody is online, green = online.
The box with the check and x, you click on that to add to or take away from somebodies RG (ring gauge)/ Reptutation.
The hazzard sign, you click on that to report a post. Something you think needs to be brought to the Mods attention. Click on it, tell us whats wrong with the post and then we get the report. Helps us to keep an eye on things a lot!


----------



## 2Curious

tx_tuff said:


> By icons are you talking about just the puffer fish? I'm not even sure how it works but you get so many fish for so many posts. It came over from Club Stogie.
> 
> The little round icon shows when somebody is online, green = online.
> The box with the check and x, you click on that to add to or take away from somebodies RG (ring gauge)/ Reptutation.
> The hazzard sign, you click on that to report a post. Something you think needs to be brought to the Mods attention. Click on it, tell us whats wrong with the post and then we get the report. Helps us to keep an eye on things a lot!


Thanks bunches Frank. (And yes, it was the fishes icons).


----------



## redlegrod

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Melanocytes produce a brown coloring in our skin called melanin -- and that's what gives you a tan.
> 
> However, our hair isn't alive - just the roots from where it grows, so it's like bleaching out a material.


What a great place----answers to anything under the Sun!:lol:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

2Curious said:


> And other various things like RG, etc.
> I figured there would be a sticky that broke this all down for the newbs, but not that I can find so far, and I've looked.
> 
> (Trader feedback is already explained pretty well in the Cigars on the Move stickies).


Not sure if you saw this Kerri?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rader-feedback-give-reputation-points-rg.html


----------



## defcon3

My question to stupid to ask is this.... 

Does Padron age their leaves with chilli peppers? 

I had one yesterday (64 Maduro) and it was like I was sucking on a habanero.... My lips were on fire!?!

I also noticed a black oil coming out were I punched it shortly into the smoke, freakin weird!!!! What the heck was that???

That was my second one, and it was still good, but the first one didn't have all the suprises!!!


----------



## DoctaJ

defcon3 said:


> My question to stupid to ask is this....
> 
> Does Padron age their leaves with chilli peppers?
> *
> This I can tell you they do not*. *The back of your throat would be on fire, let alone your lips. I would not be surprised if Acid cigars has this in testing though* :target:
> 
> I had one yesterday (64 Maduro) and it was like I was sucking on a habanero.... My lips were on fire!?!
> 
> I also noticed a black oil coming out were I punched it shortly into the smoke, freakin weird!!!! What the heck was that???
> *
> This black oil I am interested in :shock: How much came out? Anyone else have an experience like this?*
> 
> That was my second one, and it was still good, but the first one didn't have all the suprises!!!


:cowboyic9:


----------



## dartstothesea

@Defcon3

My guess is that it's just tobacco oil. You know how oily some maduro wrappers can be. This happened a couple weeks back when I cut an Alec Bradley. It smoked fine, I just had to continue to wipe the punch because it was seeping out. I didn't want that stuff on my lips.


----------



## 2Curious

Blaylock said:


> Not sure if you saw this Kerri?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rader-feedback-give-reputation-points-rg.html


Thanks so much. I hadn't seen that.


----------



## darkninja67

I have this habit of taking off the bands and torching them with the ashes in my ashtray. Does anyone else ever do this? I save some for my dossier but the rest get ashed.


----------



## DoctaJ

darkninja67 said:


> I have this habit of taking off the bands and torching them with the ashes in my ashtray. Does anyone else ever do this? I save some for my dossier but the rest get ashed.


I used to keep any bands that are new for me. Recently I have been keeping all my bands, new or not in case I ever want to do a project with them in some manner.


----------



## darkninja67

DoctaJ said:


> I used to keep any bands that are new for me. Recently I have been keeping all my bands, new or not in case I ever want to do a project with them in some manner.


If you need more let me know. I have a ton in a ziplock from when I used to actually keep them.


----------



## defcon3

To DoctaJ - I would say there were a several drops, certainly enough to notice as it was leaking out from the punch site... but it was the first time I ever had that happen!!! I do believe that dartstothesea is correct concerning the Maduro wrapper. 

Shocks me because the draw on a Padron is so easy.... 

I was only kidding about them aging w/ chilli peppers, I still don't know where all that spiciness comes from? I never knew tobacco could naturally possess that much natural kick to it! My only guess is some species of tobacco leaves can provide a chilli pepper burning experience???


----------



## Pre5to

So if you buy a cigar that both ends are closed on are you supposed to cut both ends or just the head and just light it through the wrapper at the end?

besides latin america what areas of the world are cigars made in?


----------



## DSturg369

Cliip the head and light the foot.

And this should help with the rest..... Cigar Handbook: Your guide to smoking cigars.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

OK I got one!

I understand how the flavored cigars get thier flavor.

Now how does the non-flavor cigars get thier flavor such as coffee and chocolate. I can understand the cedar/wood flavors come from aging them in cedar boxes. 

Are non-flavored premiums infused with coffee and chocolate or do the leaves naturaly taste this way?

Oh and the pepper flavor too, where does this come from?


----------



## Architeuthis

How are "They"? As in when people say they are out to get me... I hear "they" referred to all the time and want to know who "they" are! I demand an answer too!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Architeuthis said:


> How are "They"? As in when people say they are out to get me... I hear "they" referred to all the time and want to know who "they" are! I demand an answer too!


You would have to ask "them" for that answer.


----------



## tx_tuff

defcon3 said:


> My question to stupid to ask is this....
> 
> Does Padron age their leaves with chilli peppers?
> 
> I had one yesterday (64 Maduro) and it was like I was sucking on a habanero.... My lips were on fire!?!
> 
> I also noticed a black oil coming out were I punched it shortly into the smoke, freakin weird!!!! What the heck was that???
> 
> That was my second one, and it was still good, but the first one didn't have all the suprises!!!


No chilli peppers, just a spicy wrapper. A lot of Nicaraguan wrappers are spicy. Has to do with the soil.

The black oil coming out of the cigar is Tar! Yeah thats right it is tar, it won't always happen with the same cigar and it can be a strong or med cigar that does this. Here is a review I did where it happened to me, look at the pics and see if its the same thing. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...904-oliva-serie-v-maduro-especial-review.html


----------



## tx_tuff

Pre5to said:


> So if you buy a cigar that both ends are closed on are you supposed to cut both ends or just the head and just light it through the wrapper at the end?
> 
> besides latin america what areas of the world are cigars made in?


I clip both ends, if for no other reason, to get a nice pre draw before I light it up.


----------



## tx_tuff

Sweet_Cigars said:


> OK I got one!
> 
> I understand how the flavored cigars get thier flavor.
> 
> Now how does the non-flavor cigars get thier flavor such as coffee and chocolate. I can understand the cedar/wood flavors come from aging them in cedar boxes.
> 
> Are non-flavored premiums infused with coffee and chocolate or do the leaves naturaly taste this way?
> 
> Oh and the pepper flavor too, where does this come from?


Its a combo of type of tobacco, the soil it is grown in , and the blend of different tobaccos in the cigar. These cigar are not infused with anything, and the what we taste are just the best examplies we can come up with, thats why a lot of people have different views on the same cigar.


----------



## wisdomwalker

:bawling:OK I Smoked a Graycliff Profesionale PG (Robusto) and I have to say I was somewhat disappointed. I'm told this is to be a wonderful smoke. However the construction was very loose. The burn was very uneven. I had to fix several runs wile smoking it... and it didn't last as long as other Robustos that I have tried. the taste was enjoyable. and was deffinatly worth finishing. 

I'm just curious if any one else has had this problem. Is it just one bad cigar out of a bunch. I do have another one and it seems to be just as loose. 

What do you think,has anyone else had a bad experiance with Graycliff smoke?


----------



## dubels

I don't know where this would go but...Why doesn't Puff have a B&M review section within the local sections? It would be nice to know of good shops around the nation if I travel or if I am just trying to stay away from the devil's site. If there is a section already...:boom::madgrin::doh:


----------



## thebayratt

How can you post pictures in your posts without "attaching" them? 
I tried but have no luck so far.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

thebayratt said:


> How can you post pictures in your posts without "attaching" them?
> I tried but have no luck so far.


Open a free account on one of the image hosting sites. I use photobucket. They have a "Share" link that will show you the http path for that picture. Then, when you get to the spot in your post where you want the picture, use the "Insert Image" button on the toolbar and paste that link in the pop-up. Presto!!

(I just recently figured this out, myself, so don't feel bad for not knowing.)


----------



## 2Curious

thebayratt said:


> How can you post pictures in your posts without "attaching" them?
> I tried but have no luck so far.


Just think they have to be 300x300 or less in size.
Should work fine. Copy/Paste, voila. Depending on what app you open and copy from may be your issue. Trying opening with IE browswer, right click "copy" then paste into post.


----------



## thebayratt

Thanks! I will try those suggestions next time I want to insert a pic.


----------



## dubels

Since I am up and feeling stupid already, what is the point of the extra wrapper on cigars such as Rocky Patel's Olde World Reserve?


----------



## tx_tuff

Its just for looks.


----------



## youngjackdaddy

Frank Brown said:


> anyone know a site that ships Cubans to the US


That's illegal until we lift the trade embargo with Cuba. Don't ask questions about that either because it is against the user agreement. It's illegal for Americans to own anything from Cuba because of it, but many people think President Obama is going to lift the embargo since everyone else in the world including our best friends Briton and Germany trade with them still.



> 1) *DO NOT* ask how to buy Cubans in the United States. Cuban *cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion*. We suggest reading through the forums for more information, or you can check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.
> 
> www *dot* treas.gov/offices/enforcement/ofac/programs/cuba/ccigar2.pdf
> 
> Along these same lines, please don't ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc., again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects. If you happen to live in a country where Cubans are legal...you have many envious friends!


Quoted from "*3 Simple Rules...plus 1 +1 + a few more" *under the New Puffer fish forum (I can't post links because I have less then 30 posts)

My question is who started this site and forums? I saw user name Pablo was the first user, but some users have much over 10,000 posts, and of course you have some people like Andy who are EVERYWHERE on the forums.


----------



## Frank Brown

my appolaggiez . obama might be good for somthing afterall


----------



## Habanolover

youngjackdaddy said:


> My question is who started this site and forums? I saw user name Pablo was the first user, but some users have much over 10,000 posts, and of course you have some people like Andy who are EVERYWHERE on the forums.


Puff is a merger of several forums including Club Stogie, Cigar Live, and Cigar Review.

Club Stogie was originally started by Pablo and RJS. They were on vacation and were talking about the snobbish attitude at some of the online cigar forums. They decided that they would start a forum with a "NO SNOB" policy. It was a very successful site and was known as the "Friendliest cigar site on the web". As it became larger it became too hard for Pablo to maintain alongside his job, family, etc. It was sold for the merger in 2008.

I do not know the background of the other forums but I am sure that some of the members from those will chime in and give us some info on their history.


----------



## sboyajian

youngjackdaddy said:


> That's illegal until we lift the trade embargo with Cuba. Don't ask questions about that either because it is against the user agreement. *It's illegal for Americans to own anything from Cuba because of it*, but many people think President Obama is going to lift the embargo since everyone else in the world including our best friends Briton and Germany trade with them still.


 Quick clarification..

It's technically only "illegal" to own things from cuba POST the embargo. Pre-Embargo items are ok, and also up until recently, if you visited Cuba you were allowed to return with up to $100 in value of Cuban goods.


----------



## sboyajian

Frank Brown said:


> my appolaggiez . obama might be good for somthing afterall


 Opening the gates will be good for the Cuban people.

It will be bad for the quality of Cuban Cigars.. I dread the day they open the gates.


----------



## Habanolover

sboyajian said:


> Opening the gates will be good for the Cuban people.
> 
> It will be bad for the quality of Cuban Cigars.. I dread the day they open the gates.


So are you saying you would rather the Cuban people remain oppresed than for the quality of their cigars to suffer?

I am not sure that lifting the embargo would be good for the Cubans since the government would just take the extra money anyway.


----------



## Acesfull

Well in a true Marxist Communist state that extra money would be used to benefit the people... who KNOWS how that extra money would really be used.....


----------



## G-Dub96

I got a question. What are you guys talking about when you say "bomb"?


----------



## Cypress

G-Dub96 said:


> I got a question. What are you guys talking about when you say "bomb"?


Bomb = A nice care package to a selected person where you totally hit them unexpectedly. The bomb concept came about as cigars are the ammo. For me I got searched at an airport once because they thought my cigars were sticks of dynamite.


----------



## G-Dub96

Cypress said:


> Bomb = A nice care package to a selected person where you totally hit them unexpectedly.


Nice


----------



## Habanolover

G-Dub96 said:


> If thats the case, someone drop a bomb on me please!!!!


Just a hint of advice : The statement above is usually considered bad form on the boards. The best way to get bombed is to be an active member who is helpful or is interested in learning. Onc people see you making an effort to contribute to the forum they will start befriendig you and then before you know it...*BOOM*


----------



## nativetexan_1

Ok, stupid question #1: I can't get to the latter posts if a forum has many, many posts. All I can get to is about the first 50 or so in the list. Why? and How do I get to the rest?

Stupid question #2: I can't get to the post listed under "more replies under current depth..." Why? and How do I get to them?

Of course, you can't answer in this thread. The answer would be well below where I can get to it. PM please.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

nativetexan_1 said:


> Ok, stupid question #1: I can't get to the latter posts if a forum has many, many posts. All I can get to is about the first 50 or so in the list. Why? and How do I get to the rest?
> 
> Stupid question #2: I can't get to the post listed under "more replies under current depth..." Why? and How do I get to them?
> 
> Of course, you can't answer in this thread. The answer would be well below where I can get to it. PM please.


PM sent.


----------



## teedles915

Cypress said:


> Bomb = A nice care package to a selected person where you totally hit them unexpectedly. The bomb concept came about as cigars are the ammo. For me I got searched at an airport once because they thought my cigars were sticks of dynamite.


How do you know the person's address? If I want to send a bomb to someone, how do I know where to send it?


----------



## Habanolover

teedles915 said:


> How do you know the person's address? If I want to send a bomb to someone, how do I know where to send it?


Some people have it listed in their profile. If you click on their name and then go to their "About Me" part you will see their address at the bottom. Others like myself, do not like putting that much info on the web so we entrust *MsFloydp* with that information (she is the "Keeper of the Rolodex")


----------



## teedles915

madurolover said:


> Some people have it listed in their profile. If you click on their name and then go to their "About Me" part you will see their address at the bottom. Others like myself, do not like putting that much info on the web so we entrust *MsFloydp* with that information (she is the "Keeper of the Rolodex")


So if I want to send a bomb to someone i contact her for the info?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

You can send her your addy at any time, but if you want her to give you an addy the protocal is that you need: _"100 posts/60 day membership or participation in NST or Trade" (In other words 1 positive Trader Feedback). "2 of 3 requirements must be met to request addresses."_


----------



## Habanolover

teedles915 said:


> So if I want to send a bomb to someone i contact her for the info?


You can check here first.










*Click where I have circled*


----------



## andrew s

^I think I know who that is.


----------



## Habanolover

andrew s said:


> ^I think I know who that is.


HOW??? I even blacked out the name and address. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Hmmm...Maybe because it says andrew s's Profile? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Habanolover

Blaylock said:


> Hmmm...Maybe because it says andrew s's Profile?
> 
> :mrgreen:


...


----------



## Jaxon67

Padrons confuse me. Can someone explain.....
PAM 46? Is this the Padron Anni 1946? What is the (M) for?
Is there a Padron Anni 1926 and a Padron serie 26, or are they the same? 
Thanks


----------



## Jaxon67

Oh...and what is the 80th?


----------



## Habanolover

Jaxon67 said:


> Padrons confuse me. Can someone explain.....
> PAM 46? Is this the Padron Anni 1946? What is the (M) for?
> Is there a Padron Anni 1926 and a Padron serie 26, or are they the same?
> Thanks


There is a Padron Anniversario '64 and a '26.
The (M) stands for maduro (they come in a maduro or a natural wrapper).
There is only one line of '26 and it is the Anny.


----------



## Habanolover

Jaxon67 said:


> Oh...and what is the 80th?


The 80th is a special release to honor the 80th birthday of Jose Orlando Padrón, who founded the company in 1964.


----------



## Jaxon67

Thank you!


----------



## Pre5to

what is a herf-a-dor? or herf? or anything herf related, in short I don't know what herf means, I think it has something to do with bringing cigars with you when you travel, but I could be wrong


----------



## thebayratt

Pre5to said:


> what is a herf-a-dor? or herf? or anything herf related, in short I don't know what herf means, I think it has something to do with bringing cigars with you when you travel, but I could be wrong


*Herf 
*A lively gathering of cigar-smoking comrades who meet in a restaurant, club, cigar store or home to share their appreciation of fine cigars.

A herf-a-dor is pretty much a travel humidor used to bring your cigars to a Herf. That way you are never empty handed (mooches suck). Its always a nice idea to bring a "gift" to the BOTL or SOTL (brother/sister of the leaf) who orginated the Herf to show your appreciation. That way you can be asked to be a guest at the next.

Look under the Cigar Questions forum and there is a pleathera of question/answers. Feal free to ask as there aren't too many dumb questions... we all get stumped every now and then.

Welcome to Puff BTW


----------



## Pre5to

Thanks for the answer and the welcome.


----------



## MattB

What are the green dots by member names? Not the ones that mean if someone is online or not, the other ones that are there like when you look at the member list. Also what does OTT mean? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Habanolover

MattB said:


> What are the green dots by member names? Not the ones that mean if someone is online or not, the other ones that are there like when you look at the member list. Also what does OTT mean? Thanks in advance.


I am pretty sure the green dots are accumalated through time and RG. If you hover your cursor on them they will have different sayings that pop up.

OTT means Off The Truck (meaning newly aqcuired cigars).


----------



## DSturg369

The green dots are the member's "Reputation" rating.


----------



## MattB

Thank you both


----------



## wisdomwalker

madurolover said:


> There is a Padron Anniversario '64 and a '26.
> The (M) stands for maduro (they come in a maduro or a natural wrapper).
> There is only one line of '26 and it is the Anny.


I'm not 100% positive but I think these Maduro wrappers and the Natural wrappers look identical. :noidea: By looking at the cigar I can't tell the difference between the two. I'm pretty sure that the only way to differentiate between the two is by looking at the sticker in the lower left corner of the box. I think that the maduro wrappers have a blue sticker and the naturals have a green sticker. I hope that someone can clarify this. and post a reply...


----------



## Habanolover

wisdomwalker said:


> I'm not 100% positive but I think these Maduro wrappers and the Natural wrappers look identical. :noidea: By looking at the cigar I can't tell the difference between the two. I'm pretty sure that the only way to differentiate between the two is by looking at the sticker in the lower left corner of the box. I think that the maduro wrappers have a blue sticker and the naturals have a green sticker. I hope that someone can clarify this. and post a reply...


Yes the wrappers are very close in color. They will also vary from box to box. There is a difference in the way they taste though. I prefer the natural over the maduro.


----------



## wisdomwalker

madurolover said:


> Yes the wrappers are very close in color. They will also vary from box to box. There is a difference in the way they taste though. I prefer the natural over the maduro.


I haven't had the natural, however I did buy a maduro from a B&M and I must say it was delightful. could possibly be the best tasting cigar that I've had so far.


----------



## Habanolover

wisdomwalker said:


> I haven't had the natural, however I did buy a maduro from a B&M and I must say it was delightful. could possibly be the best tasting cigar that I've had so far.


Yes they are both good Scott. Also as far as the stickers on the boxes go, I am not sure if that is like that everywhere or if it is B&M specific.


----------



## thebayratt

How do you recieve trader feedback?? I participated in a PIF a few weeks ago and was wondering how do I get off "0" ?


----------



## Habanolover

thebayratt said:


> How do you recieve trader feedback?? I participated in a PIF a few weeks ago and was wondering how do I get off "0" ?


Shawn, the person you sent the cigars to is supposed to leave you feedback. The best thing would be to PM and remind them.

As far as how to do it goes... click where the zero is and it will take you to the page where you leave the feedback.


----------



## MattB

The person who you traded with (or buy or sell) should update your trader rating. Same goes if you traded with someone you should update their rating (you just click on the number by their rating and follow from there). You should just PM the person and ask for them to update yours.

Edit: didn't mean to duplicate, when I got done typing Madurolover beat me to it.


----------



## Habanolover

MattB said:


> Edit: didn't mean to duplicate, when I got done typing Madurolover beat me to it.


Just call me "speedy"!


----------



## Plop007

Does the Padron 2000 only come in one size?

Also should I put the crystal humi care thing back in my humidor? I originally took it out just to see what the humidity would do.

My humidity in my humidor right now is 75%. Also I just have the humidifier only in it. Just been staying around 73-75. Should I keep my humidor open to see if it can get closer to 70%?


----------



## Habanolover

Plop007 said:


> Does the Padron 2000 only come in one size?
> 
> Also should I put the crystal humi care thing back in my humidor? I originally took it out just to see what the humidity would do.
> 
> My humidity in my humidor right now is 75%. Also I just have the humidifier only in it. Just been staying around 73-75. Should I keep my humidor open to see if it can get closer to 70%?


2000 is the size. It is a robusto. The numbers indicate the sizes on these.

I would open the box until the humidity gets to about 65% then close it back up and see if it settles in an acceptable range (62% - 70%)


----------



## Plop007

madurolover said:


> 2000 is the size. It is a robusto. The numbers indicate the sizes on these.
> 
> I would open the box until the humidity gets to about 65% then close it back up and see if it settles in an acceptable range (62% - 70%)


Thanks.


----------



## Rodeo

Ok, I know how to attach thumbnail photos, that little box that appears at the bottom of the post that people can click on to open the pics.

But how do you put a photo in the post itself, without the thumbnail box?

For instance, I see a lot of reviews with running commentaries, showing the cigar at various stages with commentary for each. Can't do that with thumbnails.

TIA, Steve


----------



## DSturg369

The pic has to already be on the internet someplace. You simply copy the pic URL and paste it inside of these...


----------



## Rodeo

ok, thanks Dale. I just tried something else and it didn't work.

I guess I need Image Shack or one of those hosting services? Never used one before

So the process is

1. Take pic
2. upload to interned photo host
3. copy url of uploaded photo
4. Paste url inside brackets

Wow that's a lot of work!


----------



## DSturg369

In the little area, at the bottom of the page, where you write a reply, there is the space where you can make your post bold, italic, underlined, etc.... The small icon that looks like an envelope/postcard - click that and past the pic URL in the pop-up box. Makes it a little faster.

There is a member picture gallery section on here for posting photos, but I believe you have to have a certain number of posts before you can access/use it.


----------



## Rodeo

Ok, trying this out. Here's my sampler new box of JdN










Let's see (sorry for playing in public here ...










EDIT: YES!

EDIT AGAIN: THANKS DALE!


----------



## DSturg369

Has to be [*/*IMG] .... with the backslash on the end.

EDIT: You're most welcome, my pleasure. And sweet smokes!!


----------



## Stinkdyr

just testing a pic post. if it works, this is yours truly sipping a Dona Flor in Brazil with a brainless chicken.

EDIT by Cypress: Add "" at the beginning of the url but you also can get the source code from the share image section of photo bucket.

[IMG]http://imagestore.puff.com/2009/07/28/p_2665755_1.jpg


----------



## Stinkdyr

trying again.


----------



## Cypress

Fixed see results.


----------



## Cypress

Should look like this in source code minus the spaces I had to put in the beginning and ending brackets.

[ IMG]http://i380.photobucket.com/albums/oo250/stinkdyr/104PdGNatgalinhaCafeBrazil.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## DSturg369

Thanks Sam ... The Mods here are truly the BEST!!

Great pic Stink!


----------



## Stinkdyr

I cc'd yours and eliminated those 2 spaces:
Thx! That worked. maybe some slight delay due to pic size to upload etc.
Got it now. thx again.


----------



## Nickerson

Why does your reflection appear upside down in a spoon?


----------



## 2Curious

Nickerson said:


> Why does your reflection appear upside down in a spoon?


I think something to do with spoon being like a curved mirror. Reflection comes back to you at different angles, instead of straight back to you (like on a straight/flat mirror), so the combination of all the bent angles ends up making you appear upside down.

Physics is fun!


----------



## Nickerson

2Curious said:


> I think something to do with spoon being like a curved mirror. Reflection comes back to you at different angles, instead of straight back to you (like on a straight/flat mirror), so the combination of all the bent angles ends up making you appear upside down.
> 
> Physics is fun!


Tch science talk. I think its just another miracle of god. :lol:

Now, How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a would chuck could chuck wood? My math skills aren't so great but I come up with 17.

Okay, I'm over my joke quota for the day.:yo:


----------



## 2Curious

Ok, Nickers-On...;o)
Got one for you...why is the sky blue?


----------



## Habanolover

2Curious said:


> Ok, Nickers-On...;o)
> Got one for you...why is the sky blue?


Because that is the North Carolina Tarheels basketball teams colors! :tu


----------



## 2Curious

madurolover said:


> Because that is the North Carolina Tarheels basketball teams colors! :tu


No fair reading bumperstickers for the answers...cheater.


----------



## Plop007

my humidity went back up from 73 to 76..

I had kept my humidor open for a little while before and it was 73 for a couple days but now it is 76 range.

I do have about 8 cigars in my humidor right now what should I do with the cigars (beside smoke them) to bring my humidity down.?

Thanks


----------



## Habanolover

Plop007 said:


> my humidity went back up from 73 to 76..
> 
> I had kept my humidor open for a little while before and it was 73 for a couple days but now it is 76 range.
> 
> I do have about 8 cigars in my humidor right now what should I do with the cigars (beside smoke them) to bring my humidity down.?
> 
> Thanks


What size is the humidor?


----------



## Plop007

madurolover said:


> What size is the humidor?


It is a 100 count humidor

Right now all i have is the humidifier device in it.

I had used a shot glass of distilled water in it for a week.


----------



## Habanolover

Plop007 said:


> It is a 100 count humidor
> 
> Right now all i have is the humidifier device in it.
> 
> I had used a shot glass of distilled water in it for a week.


To begin with it could use some more cigars in it. The more you have in it the easier it will be to regulate the humidity. For now I would take out the humidifier until it drops down a bit.


----------



## Plop007

madurolover said:


> To begin with it could use some more cigars in it. The more you have in it the easier it will be to regulate the humidity. For now I would take out the humidifier until it drops down a bit.


Yeah I should buy some more for sure. Ill take it out.

Thanks


----------



## DSturg369

Take everything out of it and close it, put the cigars in a zip-lock baggy (only used for short term), and allow the humi' a couple days to settle. It "should" be where you want it. If yes, put the cigars back in. If not, open the humidor for a day and then close and recheck.


----------



## cp478

okay whats the fruit that kerri is looking for?


----------



## 2Curious

cp478 said:


> okay whats the fruit that kerri is looking for?


Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!!


----------



## cp478

dangit i want the cigar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habanolover

2Curious said:


> Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!!





cp478 said:


> dangit i want the cigar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:r :r :r


----------



## cp478

2Curious said:


> Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!!


okay, you aren't gonna believe this but the teacher made me cheat, didn't you dave.


----------



## Plop007

DSturg369 said:


> Take everything out of it and close it, put the cigars in a zip-lock baggy (only used for short term), and allow the humi' a couple days to settle. It "should" be where you want it. If yes, put the cigars back in. If not, open the humidor for a day and then close and recheck.


Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## Nickerson

2Curious said:


> Ok, Nickers-On...;o)
> Got one for you...why is the sky blue?


Off the top of my head I think I kinda sorta remember. Because it is the easiest color of refracted light or something like that. Has something to do with being like that.

Erm, so in other words, cause it is. :whoo:


----------



## DSturg369

2Curious said:


> Ok, Nickers-On...;o)
> Got one for you...why is the sky blue?


Transmitted light (from the sun, light bulbs, fire, etc) is made up of a spectrum of colors. The longest wavelengths of light are on the red end of the spectrum and the shortest wavelengths are on the blue/violet end of the spectrum.

When transmitted light such as sunlight enters our atmosphere it collides with the oxygen and nitrogen atoms. The color with the shorter wavelength is scattered more by this collision. Because violet and blue are the shortest wavelengths the sky appears to be violet / blue. But because our eyes are more sensitive to blue light than they are violet light, we perceive the sky as blue.

Our eyes contain thousand of rods and cones, which are the receptors for light. Whenever one of the 3 Stooges pokes you in the eye you see a giant blue spot. This is because the blue receptors have been activated. Blue is one of the primary colors and thus more easily activated and seen by our eyes.

Blue is also how I feel when my baby leaves and my hound dog dies. Also, how I feel when the cops pull me over and I see their blue lights flashing in my rear view mirror. Then, again, blue is the color of the K-mart special, so this color isn't all bad.

Why is the sky blue: Summary

So, why is the sky blue? It is because blue light from the sun strikes the air molecules and scatters and our eyes perceive it as blue.

Why is the sky blue: Short Summary

Why is the sky blue, you ask? Blue in sunlight collides with air molecules and our eyes see it as blue.

Why is the sky blue: Condensed

Sunlight collides with air, scatters blue wavelengths.

Why is the sky blue: Ultra-Condensed.

You are seeing things. Stop asking.


----------



## Habanolover

I still think it is because that is the NC Tarheels basketball teams color.


----------



## 2Curious

madurolover said:


> I still think it is because that is the NC Tarheels basketball teams color.


You also think papaya is spelled PAPYA....:der: ... so... I think I'll go with DSturg369's answer.


----------



## Habanolover

2Curious said:


> You also think papaya is spelled PAPYA....:der: ... so... I think I'll go with DSturg369's answer.


:tg


----------



## ssutton219

madurolover said:


> I still think it is because that is the NC Tarheels basketball teams color.


Dont ya mean its cauz of the KU Jayhawks team colors???:whoo:

Shawn


----------



## Habanolover

ssutton219 said:


> Dont ya mean its cauz of the KU Jayhawks team colors???:whoo:
> 
> Shawn


No Shawn, that is not what I meant. And just for that ->


----------



## Harley_Rob

Awesome topic. It's like this was started just for me. :dude: I'm on page 11 and will have to finish tomorrow.


----------



## winston

Ok I have a question on Fuente Flora Fina 8-5-8 what does the 8-5-8 stand for? I know the meaning behind the numbers for Illusion cigars just wondering if it was something like that.


----------



## Habanolover

winston said:


> Ok I have a question on Fuente Flora Fina 8-5-8 what does the 8-5-8 stand for? I know the meaning behind the numbers for Illusion cigars just wondering if it was something like that.


This is from an interview with Carlos Fuente Sr.

"...My father showed me how to blend the tobaccos into a shape which later became known as the Flor Fina 8-5-8. And when my father passed away at the age of 85, as a way of honoring him and as a means of expressing our eternal love for him, we called it 8-5-8 so that the number would be legible from both directions. It became very well accepted almost immediately. Since he was instrumental in originating this cigar, I am sure he would be delighted to know that the 8-5-8 is still our largest selling shape.


----------



## Nickerson

madurolover said:


> This is from an interview with Carlos Fuente Sr.
> 
> "...My father showed me how to blend the tobaccos into a shape which later became known as the Flor Fina 8-5-8. And when my father passed away at the age of 85, as a way of honoring him and as a means of expressing our eternal love for him, we called it 8-5-8 so that the number would be legible from both directions. It became very well accepted almost immediately. Since he was instrumental in originating this cigar, I am sure he would be delighted to know that the 8-5-8 is still our largest selling shape.


I've also seen cigars with 8-9-8. Interesting...


----------



## Habanolover

Nickerson said:


> I've also seen cigars with 8-9-8. Interesting...


Cory, 898 refers to the packaging. A box of 25 packaged 8 on bottom, 9 in the middle, and 8 on top.


----------



## danmcmartin

Great idea for a thread! I will have to read the whole thing when I have time.

Here's mine. I'm sure very few Americans know this, but why are Habanos so well regarded? Are they really that good or is it just because they are illegal in the States?


----------



## Habanolover

danmcmartin said:


> Great idea for a thread! I will have to read the whole thing when I have time.
> 
> Here's mine. I'm sure very few Americans know this, but why are Habanos so well regarded? Are they really that good or is it just because they are illegal in the States?


It is because they are that good. That is why they are the #1 selling cigars even in countries where both are readily available.


----------



## gjcab09

Why do I have casino cash, and can I spend it at the Devil site?


----------



## DSturg369

It's more or less "play money", to use here in the Casino.


----------



## Harley_Rob

Can I take a cigar cutter on an airplane?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Harley_Rob said:


> Can I take a cigar cutter on an airplane?


Yes...carry-on or checked luggage.

TSA Permitted and Prohibited Items List


----------



## Trex

Slow servers?

Am i the only one that has problem load/opening threads or generally this whole site? It's not often it does this. or my computer is just crappy. 
probably just my old computer.


----------



## DSturg369

It happens now and again. Try posting your specific problem(s) in the Forum Information / Questions, Bugs, Suggestions section.

If you're running Internet Explorer, it seems to be the worst of the lot.

Try this.... http://www.google.com/chrome


----------



## gjcab09

CAO LX2/MX2 saw a confusing advert about these, don't know if they're flavored or not, and whether I can store them in the same humi with my non-flavored sticks?


----------



## mrsmitty

Wow how did I ignore this forum this long. I've read the entire thing and answered a lot of questions I had. Now I know what a hurf n turf & hurf means lol. And how infused cigars come about, and of coarse why the sky is blue, and why the reflection on a spoon is upside down.

But I do have some questions...

1) I'm doing a salt test on two hygrometers in the same plastic bag at the same time, is that bad or ok?

2) Should I have as much air or as little are as possible in the plastic bags while doing the salt test?

3) I just received a half pound bag of 65% humidity beads from hearfelt and I was told by a fellow BOTL to charge them by placing them into a Tupperware container with a shot glass of distilled water and let them absorb the water instead of actually physically putting water on them because they crack. So my question is how do I know if there good to go? Do they change in size, or just become clear?

4) Why is Opus X so sought after? Never tried one but I do have three of them in the humi right now.

I'm sure I'll come up with more questions later...


----------



## Habanolover

gjcab09 said:


> CAO LX2/MX2 saw a confusing advert about these, don't know if they're flavored or not, and whether I can store them in the same humi with my non-flavored sticks?


They are not flavored cigars and are fine to put in your humidor with your other smokes.



mrsmitty said:


> Wow how did I ignore this forum this long. I've read the entire thing and answered a lot of questions I had. Now I know what a hurf n turf & hurf means lol. And how infused cigars come about, and of coarse why the sky is blue, and why the reflection on a spoon is upside down.
> 
> But I do have some questions...
> 
> 1) I'm doing a salt test on two hygrometers in the same plastic bag at the same time, is that bad or ok?
> 
> 2) Should I have as much air or as little are as possible in the plastic bags while doing the salt test?
> 
> 3) I just received a half pound bag of 65% humidity beads from hearfelt and I was told by a fellow BOTL to charge them by placing them into a Tupperware container with a shot glass of distilled water and let them absorb the water instead of actually physically putting water on them because they crack. So my question is how do I know if there good to go? Do they change in size, or just become clear?
> 
> 4) Why is Opus X so sought after? Never tried one but I do have three of them in the humi right now.
> 
> I'm sure I'll come up with more questions later...


No problems testing 2 hygrometers in the same bag.

I wouldn't have the bag "blown up" but a bit of air is not going to bother anything.

You can charge the beads passively (as you are doing) or you can put distilled water in a spray bottle and lightly spritz them. The beads are charged when about 70 - 75% turn clear.
Spraying the beads *may* cause some minimal cracking but it does not make the beads any less effective.


----------



## ssutton219

mrsmitty said:


> Wow how did I ignore this forum this long. I've read the entire thing and answered a lot of questions I had. Now I know what a hurf n turf & hurf means lol. And how infused cigars come about, and of coarse why the sky is blue, and why the reflection on a spoon is upside down.
> 
> But I do have some questions...
> 
> 1) I'm doing a salt test on two hygrometers in the same plastic bag at the same time, is that bad or ok?
> 
> 2) Should I have as much air or as little are as possible in the plastic bags while doing the salt test?
> 
> 3) I just received a half pound bag of 65% humidity beads from hearfelt and I was told by a fellow BOTL to charge them by placing them into a Tupperware container with a shot glass of distilled water and let them absorb the water instead of actually physically putting water on them because they crack. So my question is how do I know if there good to go? Do they change in size, or just become clear?
> 
> *4) Why is Opus X so sought after? Never tried one but I do have three of them in the humi right now.*
> 
> I'm sure I'll come up with more questions later...


When they were 1st released and still now they are in limited supplies. The tobacco used is some of the best avalible and they are already aged a bit.I have been told that they are even better with a few years but I wasnt impressed with a 4 yr old one I smoked. I personally dont enjoy them as much as others so I usually add them to Box Passes and bombs for those who havent tried or cant get them where they live.

Shawn


----------



## mrsmitty

Thanks guys...

ok another one why does it stop me from saying ****** (p..---a---...y..---pal)???


----------



## ssutton219

mrsmitty said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> ok another one why does it stop me from saying ****** (p..---a---...y..---pal)???


In PP's toc you cannot sell or buy cigars or tobacco to indivudals because I believe you cannot verify ID and interstate commerce...So..there have been peole who have had thier accounts closed due to using it for transfers and the "word" being searched so the admin decided to block the word so its not able to be searched.

Hope that helps.

Shawn


----------



## Harley_Rob

I had this question... and while I DID search, my search-fu skills appear weak on this topic

Proper etiquette....Band on or off? I think this is very likely a stupid question, but alas, this topic seems a great place for a newbie to ask.


----------



## DSturg369

It's a personal choice. I leave the band on until the burn gets close enough to warm the glue, making it easier to remove the band, then continue smoking until I'm finished. Also, trying to take it off when starting out may sometimes cause wrapper damage as the glue will often bleed over onto the wrapper.


----------



## mrsmitty

Harley_Rob said:


> I had this question... and while I DID search, my search-fu skills appear weak on this topic
> 
> Proper etiquette....Band on or off? I think this is very likely a stupid question, but alas, this topic seems a great place for a newbie to ask.


I prefer to keep them on until you haft to take it off, one because it looks cool :biggrin: and also because it could potentially damage the wrapper so best to wait until you haft to remove it.

Just my opinion I'll let the heavy weights chime in on this.


----------



## mrsmitty

DSturg369 said:


> It's a personal choice. I leave the band on until the burn gets close enough to warm the glue, making it easier to remove the band, then continue smoking until I'm finished. Also, trying to take it off when starting out may sometimes cause wrapper damage as the glue will often bleed over onto the wrapper.


beat me to it.


----------



## Harley_Rob

Excellent, thanks guys. This is a thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## apevia

Stupid question, its a good thing this thread is here! -- what does BOTL stand for?


----------



## mrsmitty

apevia said:


> Stupid question, its a good thing this thread is here! -- what does BOTL stand for?


brother of the leaf


----------



## apevia

Thanks! I would've never guessed that in a million years...These fourms are great!


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Just read this thread from the beginning to end and WOW! I think pretty well every and any question I had has been answered except 1.....

How do I get my wife to leave me alone for the hour or so I need to enjoy my evening smoke after dinner? :dunno: Any suggestions?


----------



## apevia

pitbulljimmy said:


> Just read this thread from the beginning to end and WOW! I think pretty well every and any question I had has been answered except 1.....
> 
> How do I get my wife to leave me alone for the hour or so I need to enjoy my evening smoke after dinner? :dunno: Any suggestions?


Tell her to go shopping? May cost you a little $$, but at least you will have some free time


----------



## pitbulljimmy

I just smoked my next question... I bought a couple of cigars (belicoso??), the ones rolled to a point at one end. I cut it just a bit off the tip, and had some burn issues, so I decided to chop the whole tip off and cut it so it was almost a straight stick with very little taper at the end. That seemed to clear up my burn issues altogether, and made it smoke a whole lot better. So my question is this : Should I ALWAYS cut that end right off or am I comitting some sort of sin chopping almost 1/2 inch off a cigar?


----------



## Habanolover

pitbulljimmy said:


> I just smoked my next question... I bought a couple of cigars (belicoso??), the ones rolled to a point at one end. I cut it just a bit off the tip, and had some burn issues, so I decided to chop the whole tip off and cut it so it was almost a straight stick with very little taper at the end. That seemed to clear up my burn issues altogether, and made it smoke a whole lot better. So my question is this : Should I ALWAYS cut that end right off or am I comitting some sort of sin chopping almost 1/2 inch off a cigar?


Jim, I would just cut a little bit off and check it. If the draw is still bad then cut a little more off until the draw is good. when you cut too much of the cap off you take the risk of the wrapper becoming unravelled.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

madurolover said:


> Jim, I would just cut a little bit off and check it. If the draw is still bad then cut a little more off until the draw is good. when you cut too much of the cap off you take the risk of the wrapper becoming unravelled.


Thanks a ton Madurolover!


----------



## Harley_Rob

One more for me...

What's the difference between "Today's Posts" and "New Posts" on this here forum?


----------



## andrew s

New Post would be the new ones since your last login.

Todays post would be all the post from today.

In other words if you login more than once a day if you go to new post it won't be all of todays post but the ones since last time you logged on.


----------



## mrsmitty

OK got some more questions...

1) Should you be able to see a glowing orange ring around your cigar if its burning correctly?

2) If you do see a glowing orange ring and later on in the smoke it goes away after about 5 mins is the wrapper not burning? And should you lightly touch up around the cigar to get it going again?

3) How long should you wait in between puffs?


----------



## Habanolover

mrsmitty said:


> OK got some more questions...
> 
> 1) Should you be able to see a glowing orange ring around your cigar if its burning correctly?
> 
> 2) If you do see a glowing orange ring and later on in the smoke it goes away after about 5 mins is the wrapper not burning? And should you lightly touch up around the cigar to get it going again?
> 
> 3) How long should you wait in between puffs?


1) You would probably see a light orange ring where the ash meets the burn line.

2) You may use the lighter to touch up and correct the burn (a torch is best used for this).

3) I wait about 1 minute between puffs (sometimes a little less and sometimes a little more depending on how the cigar is burning)


----------



## nativetexan_1

madurolover said:


> 3) I wait about 1 minute between puffs (sometimes a little less and sometimes a little more depending on how the cigar is burning)


It is my experience that some less expensive (less well built) cigars will not hold up to this 1 minute wait. Some go out too easily.


----------



## apevia

mrsmitty said:


> 3) How long should you wait in between puffs?


I usually try to wait 1 minute, but since I don't purchase the most high end cigars, I can normally only go about every 45 seconds because of the burn =/


----------



## thebuddha

I got one thats gonna sound real stupid but...

Toasting...is it any diffrent from just lighting? I've seen people talking about toasting the cigar and then lighting it? What is toasting? Or how do you toast a cigar?

...and yes I am fairly new to cigars


----------



## Habanolover

thebuddha said:


> I got one thats gonna sound real stupid but...
> 
> Toasting...is it any diffrent from just lighting? I've seen people talking about toasting the cigar and then lighting it? What is toasting? Or how do you toast a cigar?
> 
> ...and yes I am fairly new to cigars


When you toast a cigar you do not have it in your mouth. You use your lighter, matches, or whatever you light with and hold the flame slightly away from the foot of the cigar. You do this until the tobacco has heated up and starts to be lit.

I actually toast and then blow on the cigars foot to help it light. I will do this until it is completely lit. I never light a cigar by puffing on it. By doing this you ensure that the cigar does not get hot right at the beginning.

Some people even use this method to light their cigars before they ever cut or punch them.


----------



## CigarDisciple

Toasting is just preparing the cigar to light, drying the tobacco so the cigar will light easily. It is said you should never touch the end of the cigar with the lighter or match lest it imparts bad taste. This is what I've been told.:gossip:


----------



## thebuddha

wow thanks for the quick replies

I got 2 questions now

1) If you do not toast befor you smoke the cigar, will the negitive effect be huge? I want to know because I did not toast the cigars i have smoked and I want to know how big the effect was.

2) My 25-50 ct. humidor is coming in soon. If the cigars are touching each other and they are not wrapped in cellophane, will it affect the taste?


----------



## DSturg369

Toasting only helps ensure an even light and warms the foot of the cigar but isn't absolutely necessary.

If you don't use the humidor for long term storage, you'll be fine, cellophane or naked.


----------



## Habanolover

thebuddha said:


> wow thanks for the quick replies
> 
> 2) My 25-50 ct. humidor is coming in soon. If the cigars are touching each other and they are not wrapped in cellophane, will it affect the taste?


If you don't use the humidor for long term storage, you'll be fine, cellophane or naked.[/QUOTE]

I would also like to add that it takes many years for the flavors to "marry". If you are planning on aging for 10 - 15 years then it may be a concern but otherwise it is not.


----------



## Volker

I thought I saw the question (and answer) here already but can't find it...

Is it Opus 'X' or Opus '10' ?


----------



## Harley_Rob

Another dumb question for me.. What's the story with the twisted cigars? The ones where there seem to be 3 different cigars braided together. Very unique looking - but how the heck would you smoke it?


----------



## Habanolover

Harley_Rob said:


> Another dumb question for me.. What's the story with the twisted cigars? The ones where there seem to be 3 different cigars braided together. Very unique looking - but how the heck would you smoke it?


That is called a Culebra (Spanish for snake).

The legend says that the Cuban cigar factory workers were only allowed 3 cigars a day. There was a problem with theft so they strted making Culebras. Any factory worker caught smoking a straight cigar was accused of stealing it.

To smoke it just unwrap them and smoke just as you would any other cigar. They burn suprisingly well.


----------



## DerStro

Harley_Rob said:


> Another dumb question for me.. What's the story with the twisted cigars? The ones where there seem to be 3 different cigars braided together. Very unique looking - but how the heck would you smoke it?


The only time I ever encountered these in real life, they were untied, unbraided, and then smoked individually. I'm not sure if its the "proper" way, however I think you'd look pretty silly smoking three cigars at once, not to mention you'd be throwing up shortly after =)


----------



## Harley_Rob

DerStro said:


> The only time I ever encountered these in real life, they were untied, unbraided, and then smoked individually. I'm not sure if its the "proper" way, however I think you'd look pretty silly smoking three cigars at once, not to mention you'd be throwing up shortly after =)


LOL. part of my thought is that it would look silly smoking a swirly cigar too!! :mrgreen:


----------



## bdw1984

Volker said:


> I thought I saw the question (and answer) here already but can't find it...
> 
> Is it Opus 'X' or Opus '10' ?


it is opus x not ten


----------



## Habanolover

cah55 said:


> I have heard many people say to never inhale cigar smoke. Being a newbie like myself, I was wondering if I would notice the difference between inhaling and not.
> 
> While smoking a few times I have noticed a burning sensation in my throat. Does this burning occur when I actually inhaled some smoke?


Usually if you inhale the coughing fit will serve notice of it.

With that said I do know that some people claim to inhale cigar smoke, my guess would be that they are very mild cigars.


----------



## tx_tuff

cah55 said:


> I have heard many people say to never inhale cigar smoke. Being a newbie like myself, I was wondering if I would notice the difference between inhaling and not.
> 
> While smoking a few times I have noticed a burning sensation in my throat. Does this burning occur when I actually inhaled some smoke?


My guess would be you just got some smoke in your throat but did not inhale. Cigars have so much nicotine in them that some people can't even handle how much they get from having the smoke in their mouth, if you was to inhale that cigar you get so much nicotine that you are sure to be sick, and I promise you will not enjoy it. Plus of course its bad for your lungs. I do know one guy that inhales and even strong cigars. But trust me he is not the norm kind of guy LOL


----------



## blueeyedbum

Trader Feedback

I can't seem to find the information on how to leave trader feedback.

When I type trader feedback into a search I don't find it.


----------



## Habanolover

blueeyedbum said:


> Trader Feedback
> 
> I can't seem to find the information on how to leave trader feedback.
> 
> When I type trader feedback into a search I don't find it.


Greg, just click on the number beside "Trader Feedback" and you will be redirected to the proper page.


----------



## thebayratt

madurolover said:


> Greg, just click on the number beside "Trader Feedback" and you will be redirected to the proper page.


HEY LOOL AT ME I'M FAMOUS!!!!!
hahaaaa

But my Trader Feedback has grown since then.
:focus: Sorry


----------



## thebuddha

I have 2 more questions

1)with Acids, can I put them in the humi with other cigars for a few months, or will they impart a taste on the others?

2)Can I stack my cigars in the humi? If so, do they have to be rotated? If yes, how often do they have to be rotated?


----------



## Habanolover

thebuddha said:


> I have 2 more questions
> 
> 1)with Acids, can I put them in the humi with other cigars for a few months, or will they impart a taste on the others?


Do not put flavored or infused cigars in with the others! Not only will it impart the smell and flavors to the regular cigars but also to the wood in the humidor. My suggestion would be to use a piece of Tupperware.



thebuddha said:


> 2)Can I stack my cigars in the humi? If so, do they have to be rotated? If yes, how often do they have to be rotated?


Yes you can stack your cigars. Rotating them is a matter of personal preference and not necessary.


----------



## Rodeo

Ok, I've got one. Why are there no PMs in my "Sent" folder?

Yes, I have sent a bunch of PMs  But when I go to the Sent folder nothing is there, so I can's go back and see .... well you know


----------



## Cyber

I thought you had to be here 90 days and have 100 posts to get the ability to PM?

How does that work?


----------



## Volker

Rodeo said:


> Ok, I've got one. Why are there no PMs in my "Sent" folder?
> 
> Yes, I have sent a bunch of PMs  But when I go to the Sent folder nothing is there, so I can's go back and see .... well you know


Because by default the message you send are not saved, you will need to mark in the options below your message that you want to save it.
Not sure if there is also the possibility to have it set by default to save them, if, then somewhere in the user controls.

Edit:
Yep, in 'Edit Options' (in User Control) in the Private Messaging section, you can mark it as default.


----------



## Habanolover

Rodeo said:


> Ok, I've got one. Why are there no PMs in my "Sent" folder?
> 
> Yes, I have sent a bunch of PMs  But when I go to the Sent folder nothing is there, so I can's go back and see .... well you know


Go to User Controls. On the left you will see Edit Options. Click the link and then scroll down and make sure the "Save copy of Sent Message" option is checked.


----------



## Habanolover

Cyber said:


> I thought you had to be here 90 days and have 100 posts to get the ability to PM?
> 
> How does that work?


5 days and 10 posts.

This is to frustrate spammers who will not want to spend the time waiting and posting.


----------



## Rodeo

Thanks guys!


----------



## thebuddha

Another question

With topedo shaped cigars, the CAO Brazilia Samba for example (how is this one BTW), is there a special way of cutting them?


----------



## Habanolover

thebuddha said:


> Another question
> 
> With topedo shaped cigars, the CAO Brazilia Samba for example (how is this one BTW), is there a special way of cutting them?


I just snip about 1/8 of an inch off. If the draw is too tight I snip another little bit off. I keep doing this until it is drawing properly. Be careful not to take too much off as this will cause the wrapper to unravel.


----------



## Cyber

Why is it that some cigars do not have a ring/band on them?

I got a couple of cigars at the B&M from there "Aged cigars" section that were great but there was no band on them so I am not sure what it was.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

The "Aged cigar" Section.
That's why there are no bands....HAHAHA I was making fun.
I would love the owner to have a discussion with some of the guys here (or the ones that were here if it no longer applies) about aging of NC's.
I know some cabs came unbanded. cheaper to not band the cigars I guess.

I've got a question.
and I would have to assume that this question will have to be answered in PM.


----------



## Carpe Diem

This is a very helpful...and humorous...thread.

Thank you, one and all!


----------



## Wolf4Fun

The CAO Brazilia is a very nice cigar IMHO. Though I prefer the Lambada to the Samba. 
Just take an 1/8 in cut from the end and it should be fine.


----------



## defcon3

This is probably the most stupid question of all...

I rarely buy tubos, but I gave a Glass tubed Gurkha to my brother about 3 months ago, he told me that he hasn't smoked it yet and he has no humidor...

When tubed do they still need a humidor or is the one I gave him complete toast?


----------



## Rodeo

I'll let others with a bit more experience chime in, but my understanding is that if the glass tube is air tight, the cigar should be fine. Hopefully it hasn't been sitting in a 90 degree car all this time, but so long as air is not being transferred in and out of the tube, it should be the same RH today as when the gar went in. 

At least in theory. I'd take it out and inspect it, and get it in a humi for the maxium amount of time before he intends to fire it up.

A good friend of mine knowing my relatively new cigar obsession presented me with a beautiful R&J Churchill Habana that someone had given him. Problem was, it had been sitting in his desk drawer for I don't know how long  It was brittle, just horrible. I think I could have snapped it in half like a twig.

I stuck it in my humi about 3 months ago and today it feel perfect! Now, I don't know how much damage was done, with the oils drying and all, but I'm gonna find out


----------



## ssutton219

Rodeo said:


> I'll let others with a bit more experience chime in, but my understanding is that if the glass tube is air tight, the cigar should be fine. Hopefully it hasn't been sitting in a 90 degree car all this time, but so long as air is not being transferred in and out of the tube, it should be the same RH today as when the gar went in.
> 
> At least in theory. I'd take it out and inspect it, and get it in a humi for the maxium amount of time before he intends to fire it up.
> 
> A good friend of mine knowing my relatively new cigar obsession presented me with a beautiful R&J Churchill Habana that someone had given him. Problem was, it had been sitting in his desk drawer for I don't know how long  It was brittle, just horrible. I think I could have snapped it in half like a twig.
> 
> I stuck it in my humi about 3 months ago and today it feel perfect! Now, I don't know how much damage was done, with the oils drying and all, but I'm gonna find out


Thats about it...it wont last forever but it will hold off the effects of not being in a humi better than being out in the open.

It will dry out but not as fast.

Shawn


----------



## DSturg369

The glass tube itself is airtight, yes....... But most often the cork, stopper, or whatever is used for the plug is not airtight and will leak humidity, especially if it's ever been opened. If in doubt, hold it under water and look for the bubbles.


----------



## abrand

Wow I just read this entire thread, of course while smoking a cigar. Thanks to all with the knowledgeable answers to all the questions. 

My question: I am fairly unfamiliar with the "beads" for the humidor. Is this a better option than the propylene glycol solution which I currently use? 

Edit: If there is a better option, please inform me!

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## DSturg369

Either will work fine but the beads are a lot more care-free.


----------



## abrand

are some brands of beads better than others? Where is the best place to purchase them?


----------



## defcon3

Rodeo, ssutton219, and DSturg369, thanks for the info, I will inspect it for him...

To go three months w/o even smoking it, I'd rather he just have given it back to me...

I am hoping it will be ok as it was the Gurkha Grand Reserve in glass tube with plastic/wax covering the cork and drips over the tube...

Thanks again!!!


----------



## DSturg369

Cigar Humidor Beads: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com


----------



## Trex

ok, i saw these when i was walking past an beer shop, which they sell small selection of cigars. 

What is the purpose of an green cigars. this wasn't an water pot, The whole cigars was like a light green color. never saw this before.


----------



## teedles915

Thatis a candela wrapper. Although I've never had one they are said to be very mild. Only a few company's still make them. I would love to try one myself.


----------



## DSturg369

It's called a Candela wrapper. Once very popular in the US, they continue to have a small following but have largely fallen out of favor. They are created by drying the tobacco leaves quickly, locking in the green color.


----------



## Pugsley

DSturg369 said:


> It's called a Candela wrapper. Once very popular in the US, they continue to have a small following but have largely fallen out of favor. They are created by drying the tobacco leaves quickly, locking in the green color.


It was also known as AMS or American Market Selection because of their popularity in this country. The high heat drying method eliminates the need for fermenting and aging, allowing the producers to bring it to market more quickly and cheaply. When I was young, (hundreds of years ago), my father, grandfather and uncles always smoked green cigars.


----------



## Trex

pretty sweet info. thanks


----------



## Sigarz

ive never had one nor have I really ever heard what people think of the candela flavor but I would guess they have A more earthy taste? for some reason I want to say bitter but when it comes to cigars thats not a very common taste trigger I come across. Just seeing if my intuition is correct. but please correct me if Im wrong because I could be full of crap.:BS

thanks for your patience with my stupidity.


----------



## Pugsley

I cannot speak from experience as I've never tried one but I believe the candela wrapper is used mainly on mild cigars and imparts a sweet flavor to the smoke. I'm sure there must be someone here who's tried them and I would gladly bow to their superior knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Koolpsych

Speaking of wrappers... what is a double maduro wrapper? I have heard of the Punch Rothschild double maudro but have never seen it for sale.


----------



## bilingue23

Koolpsych said:


> Speaking of wrappers... what is a double maduro wrapper? I have heard of the Punch Rothschild double maudro but have never seen it for sale.


I believe it just has 2 maduro wrappers. Someone correct me if im wrong.

Here's my question, do Torpedo's not have 'caps'? I swear when im trying to clip one i cannot find a cap.


----------



## blazingazn

Koolpsych said:


> Speaking of wrappers... what is a double maduro wrapper? I have heard of the Punch Rothschild double maudro but have never seen it for sale.


Many falsely say it is 2 wrappers.

In fact, it`s just a darker maduro wrapper, I believe. Just a single wrapper.
Please correct me if I`m wrong.


----------



## Koolpsych

Koolpsych said:


> Speaking of wrappers... what is a double maduro wrapper? I have heard of the Punch Rothschild double maudro but have never seen it for sale.


I asked a fellow botl today and he shared his opinion that he believed a double maduro wrapper is a Oscuro wrapper. I also looked and say that the Punch Rothschild comes in a oscuro wrapper so this may be what some consider a "double maduro" because its supposedly a strong wrapper.

Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Koolpsych

bilingue23 said:


> I believe it just has 2 maduro wrappers. Someone correct me if im wrong.
> 
> Here's my question, do Torpedo's not have 'caps'? I swear when im trying to clip one i cannot find a cap.


Oh btw on a torpedo, I have been told that sometimes the cap line can run vertical depending on how the cap was made/attached. Also I often have a hard time finding the cap on certain brands, my guess being the caps are attached better than others. But yea torpedo cigars have caps.


----------



## blazingazn

Koolpsych said:


> I asked a fellow botl today and he shared his opinion that he believed a double maduro wrapper is a Oscuro wrapper. I also looked and say that the Punch Rothschild comes in a oscuro wrapper so this may be what some consider a "double maduro" because its supposedly a strong wrapper.
> 
> Anyone know if this is true?


I believe that is the correct answer, I read an FAQ somewhere.


----------



## Habanolover

A cigar is called a "double maduro" when it has a maduro wrapper and a maduro binder. It has nothing to do with the color of the cigar. maduro does not mean a color either but rather just refers to the process.


----------



## bilingue23

I keep finding sources to support both answers for the double maduro question. I think the reason why i thought double maduro meant two maduro wrappers, is because the RP Fusion Double maduro has two maduro wrappers (at least that's what the description says). On another site (jrcigars) it says that double maduro is actually an oscuro wrapper. hmmmmm....


----------



## Habanolover

If you check out the descriptions of different "double maduro" cigars you will find that they have one thing in common. they all have a maduro wrapper and a maduro binder.

As I said before, maduro has absolutely nothing to do woth the color of a cigar. there are some maduros that you would have a hard time telling between it and a natural. The term maduro just means "ripe" whereas the term oscuro refers to color.

*A double maduro is not an oscuro!*


----------



## bilingue23

The follwing is from JRcigars website:

*O*scuro (basically black) - Also referred to as "Double Maduro or "Maduro Maduro." Very few of these are produced today with a few notable exceptions: the very full- flavored El Rey del Mundo Oscuro, Honduran Punch & Hoyo de Monterrey Double Maduro, and the JR Ultimate Oscuro lines. Also let me dismiss a common repeated fallacy regarding Double Maduro & Maduro Maduro cigars: These terms refer solely to their color and not that the cigar is wrapper in two maduro wrappers or a maduro wrapper and binder combo. Somehow this "two-wrapper" mistruth continues to be repeated by some tobacconist year after year. Please when you hear someone say this, politely educate him or her for everyone's benefit.


----------



## DSturg369

A cigar wrapper is easy to understand if you remember their are seven basic colors. There are variations on these, but this information will allow you to identify the wrappers.

The Colorado is medium brown with a reddish hue. These are usually shade-grown and often offer hints of spice and can exhibit a bit of strength.

A Colorado Claro has a medium brown color and is also referred to as a Natural. These are mostly sun-grown, but not always. This produces a smooth, medium taste.

Colorado Maduro is in between a Colorado and a Maduro.

Claro has a light tan color. These plants are usually grown under netting, harvested before reaching maturity and dried quickly. This produces a very mild wrapper.

The Double Claro wrapper is a light green color with a slightly sweet taste. The light green comes from the wrapper being dried quickly with the use of heat. These were once popular, but not found much today.

Maduro can go from dark brown to almost black. The fermentation process for these takes longer than others. Don't be deceived by its looks. These are generally smooth and rich.

The Oscuro cigar wrapper is very dark, actually black. This tobacco leaf is at the very top of the tobacco plant and is harvested last. This produces a wrapper with a very distinct, strong taste, which is too harsh for many cigar smokers.

The debate over how much a wrapper affects the flavor of your cigar is ongoing. It's true that a wrapper consists of 10% or less of a cigar, but many insist it has the most overall effect. Others say that the binder and filler has the most bearing on taste, because, after all, it makes up 90% of the cigar. Every cigar smoker has to make their own determination.


----------



## Habanolover

From Rich Perelman whom I personally would consider a better source than JR's.



> The shade of the wrapper does NOT make a Double Maduro cigar. . . . A Double Maduro has both a Maduro wrapper and also a Maduro BINDER, hence the name "Double Maduro."
> 
> Sparacio notes that Villazon & Co. - acquired by General in 1999 - was the first to develop this type of cigar on its Hoyo de Monterrey and Punch lines (including Punch Deluxe and Punch Grand Cru) using Connecticut Broadleaf for both the wrapper and binder. The name "double maduro" gained more notoriety lately with the 2002 debut of the Sancho Panza Double Maduro line in four shapes, all featuring a distinctive yellow band (shown above).
> 
> But the underlying question of "maduro" vs. "oscuro" requires more explanation. In Spanish, "maduro" is usually translated into English as "ripe" or sometimes as "mellow." The "maduro" tag is usually given to wrapper leaves which have been exposed longer in the field and grown extra dark, and/or which have been sweated longer in the fermentation process to become darker and yield a sweeter taste. Genuine maduro wrappers are dark brown in color and offer the smoker a slight sweetness on the finish.
> 
> "Oscuro" in Spanish is usually translated into English as "dark." In the Perelman's Pocket Cyclopedia of Cigars, a wrapper color guide is included in the brand tables and they didn't use anything other than "maduro" for cigars with dark brown wrappers for several years. Simply put, they didn't see anything which they thought was dark enough - black enough - to consider "oscuro."
> 
> That changed when the Felipe Gregorio line introduced some extra-darkly-wrapped Felipe Gregorio Belicosos in the late 1990s and they had to think hard about whether to call them maduro or oscuro. But the issue was settled when the Victor Sinclair cigar company introduced its Series 55 Grand Reserve Blue line in 2001. Their Connecticut Broadleaf wrappers are pitch black, actually the shade of a hot dog left out way too long on the grill, but smooth to the touch.


I guess it is possible that different makers have different definitions. :ask:


----------



## thebuddha

Given the situation that you are not able to finnish a cigar due to time or the fact that the cigar was too big, what would be the proper process of saving a cigar after smoking half of it?


----------



## Rodeo

I'd say that after being unlit for an hour or more, its dead. As a doornail. 

Put it in one of those fancy "coffins" that come with expensive cigars and give it a proper burial


----------



## blazingazn

Rodeo said:


> I'd say that after being unlit for an hour or more, its dead. As a doornail.
> 
> Put it in one of those fancy "coffins" that come with expensive cigars and give it a proper burial


I can attest to this.

After I relit a RyJ Reserva Real the next day (1/2 done) it just tasted like harsh smoke the entire way through.


----------



## swervmaster

so ho do i send a private message


----------



## Habanolover

swervmaster said:


> so ho do i send a private message


You must have 5 days and 10 posts.


----------



## swervmaster

yeah thanx for some reason i kept reversing the numbers in my head (10 days 5 posts) silly brain.


----------



## swervmaster

how do i add one of thoes cool team banners to my posts


----------



## Habanolover

swervmaster said:


> how do i add one of thoes cool team banners to my posts


You can pick one from here

*http://www.userbars.be/*

or make your own here

*http://userbarmaker.com/*


----------



## lunchbox

do dog rockets have cold noses too?


----------



## Habanolover

lunchbox said:


> do dog rockets have cold noses too?


Only before you put the torch to them!


----------



## Wolf4Fun

What??!!! Different manufacturer's have different definitions!!
No wonder us newbies get confussed trying to figure this out... lol


----------



## nitemare

ok i have a question which i think is too stupid to be asked ever but since i can't find an answer, i'll have to do it, if damp salt will give a 75% RH then why can't we use it in a humidor to maintain humidity ?


----------



## Habanolover

nitemare said:


> ok i have a question which i think is too stupid to be asked ever but since i can't find an answer, i'll have to do it, if damp salt will give a 75% RH then why can't we use it in a humidor to maintain humidity ?


Because we don't want our cigars at 75%


----------



## nitemare

madurolover said:


> Because we don't want our cigars at 75%


any other reason ? i though we can keep cigar between 65-75%, 70% being ideal ?


----------



## danmcmartin

When you do the salt test does it matter is the salt is iodized or not?


----------



## Habanolover

nitemare said:


> any other reason ? i though we can keep cigar between 65-75%, 70% being ideal ?


Most of us prefer to keep our cigars around 65%. Some keep them even lower (around 58 - 60%). At 75% you would have several issues with your cigars including mold, burn issues, and bad taste.



danmcmartin said:


> When you do the salt test does it matter is the salt is iodized or not?


Plain old table salt is what I hve always used.


----------



## danmcmartin

Well, I am currently running a test with Kosher Salt cause we are low on regular iodized salt. I just wondered if the iodine changes the properties. I would guess not. I guess i will find out.


----------



## Habanolover

danmcmartin said:


> Well, I am currently running a test with Kosher Salt cause we are low on regular iodized salt. I just wondered if the iodine changes the properties. I would guess not. I guess i will find out.


After looking online I think that Kosher salt will be fine. :tu


----------



## Koolpsych

madurolover said:


> After looking online I think that Kosher salt will be fine. :tu


I used Kosher salt and iodized salt (I thought I messed up with the kosher) and I got the same result. Although I have to admit I perfer the taste of Morton salt on my food!


----------



## Volker

About the new article on shapes and sizes:

I already sent a PM to Jon but haven't received a response yet. And I just saw that the article was written by Kevin.



> ...In fact size is so important with cigars that it's measured in 1/64ths of an inch (circumference) while lengths tend to be measured by name.
> 
> That measurement of the circumference is called the ring size and a cigar with a ring size of 64 is an inch in diameter. A cigar with a ring size of 32 would be a ½ inch in diameter...


Ok, what now, circumference or diameter ?


----------



## Habanolover

Volker said:


> About the new article on shapes and sizes:
> 
> I already sent a PM to Jon but haven't received a response yet. And I just saw that the article was written by Kevin.
> 
> Ok, what now, circumference or diameter ?


It is diameter.


----------



## thebuddha

I bet this is already out there but i'm askin anyways

how can I tell if my humidor is fully seasoned and how do i know when to refill the humidifer (its a Crystal Round humidifer)


----------



## Sigarz

how do you post pics without having them as attachments? Im sure its been mentioned somewhere but this seems easier plus its a stupid question thread so it would fit in anyway.


----------



## nitemare

how is mold prevented ? and how often do you aerate cigar in an airtight container ?


----------



## Sigarz

nitemare said:


> how is mold prevented ? and how often do you aerate cigar in an airtight container ?


Oh I know that one...keep humidty down and temperature where its supposed to be. mold grows like crazy in moist and warm environments but if you keep your humidty below 75 then you should be fine. if it does happen and you find mold growing on the wood in your humi that can be a pain. some have had luck killing it with alcohol and then aerating the humi to rid the odor. but some cases it comes back. so try not to let that happen.

if your storing you cigars in an airtight Tupperware container with a hygro and the temp and humidity are good then theres not much to worry about. for long term aging in my wood hunis I like to rotating them maybe once every other month or so. les long terms just open the humi a couple times a week to circulate the air is a good idea.


----------



## sikk50

thebuddha said:


> I bet this is already out there but i'm askin anyways
> 
> how can I tell if my humidor is fully seasoned and how do i know when to refill the humidifer (its a Crystal Round humidifer)


A fully seasoned humidor is going to maintain humidity with much more stability. If you're getting a lot of humidity fluxuation you might want to think about reseasoning (could also be from a number of other things as well though). When your humidity starts dropping its time to start refilling.



Sigarz said:


> how do you post pics without having them as attachments? Im sure its been mentioned somewhere but this seems easier plus its a stupid question thread so it would fit in anyway.


You need to make an account on photobucket.com upload all your pics there. THen when you view your albums on pb there are four different image codes under each picture. The one that says or starts with <img> is the one you want to copy and paste into your post. It's just going to show up as a bunch or random letters and numbers, but once you post your comment it will show up as a picture.



nitemare said:


> how is mold prevented ? and how often do you aerate cigar in an airtight container ?


Use nothing but distilled water, and dont use too much. A water spill in the humi can promote the growth of mold similar to using bottled water.


----------



## Pugsley

This question has probably been asked before but at my age I don't have enough years left to read the entire post. My largest humidor is just about jam packed and I have a bundle of churchills that will only fit in vertically. Is there any reason why they shouldn't be stored in that position?


----------



## MrMusicMan1

Pugsley said:


> This question has probably been asked before but at my age I don't have enough years left to read the entire post. My largest humidor is just about jam packed and I have a bundle of churchills that will only fit in vertically. Is there any reason why they shouldn't be stored in that position?


I assume you mean laying down vertically...nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## mrsmitty

Pugsley said:


> This question has probably been asked before but at my age I don't have enough years left to read the entire post. My largest humidor is just about jam packed and I have a bundle of churchills that will only fit in vertically. Is there any reason why they shouldn't be stored in that position?


It doesn't matter you can have them sideways vertical upside down whatever its all the same.


----------



## Sigarz

thebuddha said:


> I bet this is already out there but i'm askin anyways
> 
> how can I tell if my humidor is fully seasoned and how do i know when to refill the humidifer (its a Crystal Round humidifer)


check your hygrometer when it starts to get lower on consecutive peaks then its time for a refill.


----------



## thebuddha

I made a very noob mistake...I ordered some cigars online at CI and they came in 2 days, but thats not the bad part. The problem was that I was not expecting them for around a week or so and my humidor has not finnished seasoning. can I leave them in the bag i got them in for a while or should I transfer them over to another container (i.e tupperware or something, although i dont know if I have a big enough tupperware)?


----------



## Dewolt

thebuddha said:


> I made a very noob mistake...I ordered some cigars online at CI and they came in 2 days, but thats not the bad part. The problem was that I was not expecting them for around a week or so and my humidor has not finnished seasoning. can I leave them in the bag i got them in for a while or should I transfer them over to another container (i.e tupperware or something, although i dont know if I have a big enough tupperware)?


You should stick those in a Tupperware until your humi is seasoned. Just throw a few beads and you should be ok for a while.


----------



## DSturg369

Left in the baggie, they should be OK for a few days. If you have some freezer baggies, even better.


----------



## thebuddha

Got another one

Whats the diffrence between a regular cutter and a V cutter? and are cutters better than the punch things?


----------



## Habanolover

thebuddha said:


> Got another one
> 
> Whats the diffrence between a regular cutter and a V cutter? and are cutters better than the punch things?


A "V" cutter 9or cts eye cutter) take a notch out of the cap without slicing the entire cap. Of course the regular cutter just tkes a stright sliver off of the cap.

I prefer a cut to a punch. the reason is that the cutter opens up a larger area than the punch does which IMO creates a better draw.

I have used a punch quite a few times but I just prefer the cutter.


----------



## mrsmitty

What kind of wood are most cigar boxes made of, spanish cedar?

Do any of you guys have problems getting shaggy foot cigars to burn evenly at the start? I had the darnedest time with my el mejor & tabak especial.


----------



## Sigarz

mrsmitty said:


> What kind of wood are most cigar boxes made of, spanish cedar?
> 
> Do any of you guys have problems getting shaggy foot cigars to burn evenly at the start? I had the darnedest time with my el mejor & tabak especial.


Oh come now Mr. Smitty, Yes! indeed Spanish cedar is the correct answer. Spanish cedar is a type of Mahogany so any mahogany should work the Spanish cedar version is the most porous and can therefore hold the humidity the best also its odor is considered to be well complimenting to cigars.

yeah the shaggys can be a pain just need to keep an eye on it and make any correction necessary before the tunneling gets out of hand.


----------



## mrsmitty

Sigarz said:


> Oh come now Mr. Smitty, Yes! indeed Spanish cedar is the correct answer. Spanish cedar is a type of Mahogany so any mahogany should work the Spanish cedar version is the most porous and can therefore hold the humidity the best also its odor is considered to be well complimenting to cigars.
> 
> yeah the shaggys can be a pain just need to keep an eye on it and make any correction necessary before the tunneling gets out of hand.


Thanks for the info. Just to make it clear I meant boxes not humidors.


----------



## SmokeRings

nvm lol


----------



## hangnail

heres a good one

I have been smoking for about 3 years, but in the last year really picked it up, got the humidor going ect, ect.

I usually smoke what i see that is recommended, but was given some curly heads early on, and really enjoy those, probably a go to smoke, thats cheap

i still can not tell the difference in strengths, or flavors. But i can tell what i like, during the smoke. If at first light, i'm on the fence, chances are it wont be as enjoyable to me. But if off the bat it smells great, tastes good, Its to the nub.

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## ssutton219

hangnail said:


> heres a good one
> 
> I have been smoking for about 3 years, but in the last year really picked it up, got the humidor going ect, ect.
> 
> I usually smoke what i see that is recommended, but was given some curly heads early on, and really enjoy those, probably a go to smoke, thats cheap
> 
> i still can not tell the difference in strengths, or flavors. But i can tell what i like, during the smoke. If at first light, i'm on the fence, chances are it wont be as enjoyable to me. But if off the bat it smells great, tastes good, Its to the nub.
> 
> Is there any hope for me?


Nope....

Kidding...Smoke what you like and not worry about whats "Hot" right now...

The fall only lasts for a bit and then there is a small ledge...hope you catch it....LOL

Good Luck and Welcome!

Shawn


----------



## mrsmitty

Ok I'm having humidity issues with my coolidor, I switched out all my cardboard boxes with all wood boxes to help with having more room etc, before I did the switch it was holding steady at 65% with a pound of 65% heartfelt beads, its been about a week now and still can't seem to get it above 60, its been staying around 58-59, occasionally 60.

Anyways my question is with boxes that haven't been exposed to higher humidity will they take awhile to soak up humidity and help stabilize everything eventually?

Thanks


----------



## Habanolover

mrsmitty said:


> Ok I'm having humidity issues with my coolidor, I switched out all my cardboard boxes with all wood boxes to help with having more room etc, before I did the switch it was holding steady at 65% with a pound of 65% heartfelt beads, its been about a week now and still can't seem to get it above 60, its been staying around 58-59, occasionally 60.
> 
> Anyways my question is with boxes that haven't been exposed to higher humidity will they take awhile to soak up humidity and help stabilize everything eventually?
> 
> Thanks


They will stabili9ze over time. Although 58 - 59 is not bad.


----------



## DSturg369

Sounds like the new boxes are still absorbing their share of the humidity. I should stabilize over a short time. Your smokes will be fine as this happens so no worries.


----------



## mrsmitty

Thanks guys.

Another question.

I just won my first auction on cigarmonster.com how do I pay for it? I have it set to ship on Wednesdays and I have my debit card added on to my preferred payment method so will it just automatically charge my card after the auction ends, or when they actually ship it out?

Thanks,


----------



## thebayratt

mrsmitty said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Another question.
> 
> I just won my first auction on cigarmonster.com how do I pay for it? I have it set to ship on Wednesdays and I have my debit card added on to my preferred payment method so will it just automatically charge my card after the auction ends, or when they actually ship it out?
> 
> Thanks,


 Cigarmonster or cigarbid?
If its cigarbid, its automatically charged on the last day of the weeks auctions. I believe its thursday. They will send you a total invoice once you are charged.


----------



## bxcarracer

can you use a cigar box as long term storage? I have a ashton belicoso box has a pretty alrgt seal and latch and i double layered the cedar seal thing i have a humi-stick in there, would this b good at long term? Or just short term? wat would be a better solution till i can afford an actuall humidor? A cigar caddie?


----------



## nitemare

is it ok if i talk about cuban cigars ? the rules said don't ask where to get and don't sell them, but if i write or ask about a cuban i should be ok ?


----------



## Habanolover

bxcarracer said:


> can you use a cigar box as long term storage? I have a ashton belicoso box has a pretty alrgt seal and latch and i double layered the cedar seal thing i have a humi-stick in there, would this b good at long term? Or just short term? wat would be a better solution till i can afford an actuall humidor? A cigar caddie?


I would use a piece of Tupperware.



nitemare said:


> is it ok if i talk about cuban cigars ? the rules said don't ask where to get and don't sell them, but if i write or ask about a cuban i should be ok ?


Yes you may talk about Cuban cigars.


----------



## Volker

mrsmitty said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Another question.
> 
> I just won my first auction on cigarmonster.com how do I pay for it? I have it set to ship on Wednesdays and I have my debit card added on to my preferred payment method so will it just automatically charge my card after the auction ends, or when they actually ship it out?
> 
> Thanks,


Clarification needed 
1. Cigarmonster ? 
2. Cigarauctioneer ?
3. Cigarbid ?

1. Cigarmonster - Special offer site for Famous Smoke Shop - regular checkout of your cart, if you are fast or already have stuff in your cart, you might be able to combine it in one shipment and take advantage of the (most times) free shipping of Cigarmonster.

2. Cigarautioneer - Auction site for Famous Smoke Shop - I have set mine up to ship on Tuesdays. That means all auctions won including Monday evening will be shipped out on Tuesday. I could go closer to the weekend as the free shipping usually takes only 1 day anyways for me (east coast). If you are further away I would choose early in the week so you have it till Fridays (UPS does not deliver Saturdays) and it doesn't have to sit the weekend in a warehouse or on a truck. 
If you have your card in file, it will ship out on the selected day and at that day the total (all auctions plus the shipping charge) will be charged to your card.

3. Cigarbid - Auction site for Cigarinternational - I have not bid with them yet.


----------



## Sigarz

mrsmitty said:


> Thanks for the info. Just to make it clear I meant boxes not humidors.


my bad, forgive the misunderstanding.


----------



## Pugsley

I don't usually buy cigars in glass tubes but recently I fell for a deal on some Bolivars. My question is, for long term storage in my humidor, is it better to remove them from the tubes or will they age just as well in them?


----------



## CigarDisciple

For long term storage, IMHO take them out of the tubes. that way they can age with the others. For short term, you could leave them in the tubes. It's what suits you best. Regards, Sam :biggrin1:


----------



## nitemare

take them out of the tube so they age or rest with the others and have a better air circulation.


----------



## mrsmitty

Ok again what kind of wood are "boxes" not humidors usually made of? Spanish cedar?

And how firm should a cigar feel if properly stored at 65%?

Thanks,


----------



## baba

How now brown CAO


----------



## DSturg369

mrsmitty said:


> Ok again what kind of wood are "boxes" not humidors usually made of? Spanish cedar?
> 
> And how firm should a cigar feel if properly stored at 65%?
> 
> Thanks,


Cigar boxes can be made of just about any non-aromatic wood and the better ones have Spanish Cedar of some type inside.

*** Using your thumb and fore finger gently squeeze the cigar (remember it's not Charmin) working your way from tip to cap. You're looking for a pliable versus spongy feel throughout the cigar. If the cigar is spongy it hasn't had time to stabilize. Over moistened cigars will cause a hard draw and leave an ammonia taste in your mouth and an ammonia smell in the air. Quite unpleasant! Too hard a cigar means it's dried out often times resulting in a difficult drawing cigar which can explode (come completely apart)! Also quite unpleasant!

***Yes, I copy/pasted this but the method is sound.


----------



## thebuddha

How long can a cigar be out of a humidifier before it is compleatly destroyed? I have a old cigar from the philippines that my parents bought for me (its not bad, got it way before i really got into cigars) and I have had it for quite a while. The only problem is I got it before I got a humidor. It has been in a fairly chilled room, about 70 degrees but that fluctuaed a lot, but i am not sure about the humidity. Can it ever be brought back or should I hold a funeral in my back yard for it?


----------



## Stinkdyr

Spark that Filipina up!


----------



## lwleaver

I hate to publicly announce my short comings, but what the hell. Here is my question.

I have seen how coffee is used when sampling different colognes/perfumes. I think this is used to cleanse the palate, so to speak. Does coffee have the same effect with cigars, or does it enhance the flavors? I usually drink coffee when I smoke, but since I have such an immature palate I cannot tell if one is happening over the other. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Habanolover

lwleaver said:


> I hate to publicly announce my short comings, but what the hell. Here is my question.
> 
> I have seen how coffee is used when sampling different colognes/perfumes. I think this is used to cleanse the palate, so to speak. Does coffee have the same effect with cigars, or does it enhance the flavors? I usually drink coffee when I smoke, but since I have such an immature palate I cannot tell if one is happening over the other.
> 
> Your thoughts?


A good coffee will help compliment the flavors of the cigar if they are paired correctly. Same with bourbon, scotch, etc.

For cleansing the palate I prefer to drink water with a squeeze of lemon in it. The citrus will cleanse the palate very well.

I have also heard others talk about eating cheese to cleanse the palate while smoking.


----------



## Dgar

thebuddha said:


> How long can a cigar be out of a humidifier before it is compleatly destroyed? I have a old cigar from the philippines that my parents bought for me (its not bad, got it way before i really got into cigars) and I have had it for quite a while. The only problem is I got it before I got a humidor. It has been in a fairly chilled room, about 70 degrees but that fluctuaed a lot, but i am not sure about the humidity. Can it ever be brought back or should I hold a funeral in my back yard for it?


You didnt mention how long it stayed out of a humidor, a cigar can be rehumidified but the problem is when the natural oils from the tobacco leaf dry, once this happens a cigar losses much of its flavors.

My advice toss the cigar in your humidor for a couple weeks then light it up.. if it has no flavor toss it and grab another


----------



## thebuddha

Another question
I finaly finished seasoning my humidor and added my cigars to it. after a few days i noticed the humidity start to drop so if figured it was time to recharge the humidifier (a crystal round humidifier that came with the humidor). The humidity of the humidior has always been 69-70 but after recharging the thing it has not gone past 64-65. What happened? Did I break it somehow?



Dgar said:


> You didnt mention how long it stayed out of a humidor, a cigar can be rehumidified but the problem is when the natural oils from the tobacco leaf dry, once this happens a cigar losses much of its flavors.
> 
> My advice toss the cigar in your humidor for a couple weeks then light it up.. if it has no flavor toss it and grab another


thanks for the advice on this. it is in my humidor but it is probably dead :frown:. they had gotten me a box but it was months to a year ago. ill try it soon and hopefully it will still have some flavor.


----------



## Dgar

thebuddha said:


> Another question
> I finaly finished seasoning my humidor and added my cigars to it. after a few days i noticed the humidity start to drop so if figured it was time to recharge the humidifier (a crystal round humidifier that came with the humidor). The humidity of the humidior has always been 69-70 but after recharging the thing it has not gone past 64-65. What happened? Did I break it somehow?


First dont sweat it if the humidity is around 64 or 65% many believe this is ideal, and prefer storing there cigars at the lower humidity.

If the cigars you added to your humidor were a little dry, then there probably absorbing some of the moisture in your humidor, give it a little time and everything should stabilize,be sure your hygrometer is accurate, you can search "salt test" for the how to's on calibrating a hygrometer. Once you know its accurate, as long has your humidor has a good seal you'll be fine.

I strongly suggest you consider humidification beads, Heartfelt is one brand easily found online, the beads have an advantage over most humidification devices in that they can release or absorb moisture, better regulating the humidity. Beads make storing cigars allmost maintenance free.

Best of luck, enjoy your cigars.


----------



## gjcab09

What's the reason for the "Miami" designation on many makes of cigars? Flavor profile? Where it's made? Other?


----------



## SmokeRings

gjcab09 said:


> What's the reason for the "Miami" designation on many makes of cigars? Flavor profile? Where it's made? Other?


many companies that put "Miami" into the name of a cigar, often those cigars are rolled in Miami. for instance, the tatuaje miamis, they are rolled in Miami, as i believe most others that boast the Miami name are.

someone correct me if im wrong.

since Miami is so close to Cuba, many of the old torcedors have come up, and many of them roll for these companies.


----------



## gjcab09

Thanks Smokerings...........'nother one......

Over at Cigar Auctioneer, why are some of the auctions in green and others in red??


----------



## Jumes

At the risk of repeating questions that have been asked I have two that a search did not reveal. ( I also did not have time to go through 25 pages of this thread right now, but will later.
1) Does "habanos" refer to a Cuban cigar?
2) Why does a cigar sometimes burn on the inside but not the outside?

TIA


----------



## Rodeo

I'll take a crack at this, and use the opportunity to ask a quesiton myself. Pretty sure "Habano" refers to the wrapper. I think "Habano" is used interchangbly with "Crillo." The cigar can be made anywhere, it gets the "Habano" designation from the wrapper. I read this on the internet, so it must be true 

Wrappers don't burn correctly for all sorts of reasons. Maybe the cigar is overhumidified. Maybe it's too thick, maybe rolled improperly. Possibly even user error (i.e., incorrect lighting).

That could all be wrong, if so hopefully the experts will chime in.

Now ... I'm just getting to the point where I can detect "changes" in the smoke as it progresses. Spicy to grassy, to coffee, etc.

What causes these changes? Its the same wrapper, binder and filler from end to end, so how/why would it change?


----------



## Habanolover

Jumes said:


> At the risk of repeating questions that have been asked I have two that a search did not reveal. ( I also did not have time to go through 25 pages of this thread right now, but will later.
> 1) Does "habanos" refer to a Cuban cigar?
> 2) Why does a cigar sometimes burn on the inside but not the outside?
> 
> TIA


Yes, most of the time when you hear someone use the term "Habanos" thy are refering to cuban cigars. There is a Habano wrapper but that is usually not used to reference the cigar. The next time you read someone say "I smoked a fine Habano today" you can feel pretty confident that they are talking about a Cuban cigar.

Some wrappers hold moisture better than others and this can cause the wrapper to burn slow at times. This is one of several reasons that many of us "dry box" our cigars before smoking.



Rodeo said:


> I'll take a crack at this, and use the opportunity to ask a quesiton myself. Pretty sure "Habano" refers to the wrapper. I think "Habano" is used interchangbly with "Crillo." The cigar can be made anywhere, it gets the "Habano" designation from the wrapper. I read this on the internet, so it must be true
> 
> Wrappers don't burn correctly for all sorts of reasons. Maybe the cigar is overhumidified. Maybe it's too thick, maybe rolled improperly. Possibly even user error (i.e., incorrect lighting).
> 
> That could all be wrong, if so hopefully the experts will chime in.
> 
> Now ... I'm just getting to the point where I can detect "changes" in the smoke as it progresses. Spicy to grassy, to coffee, etc.
> 
> What causes these changes? Its the same wrapper, binder and filler from end to end, so how/why would it change?


The changing of flavors is what you commonly see refered to as complexity. This is a good thing in a cigar and is usually a good sign that the tobacco blend has melded together well.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

I got a real stupid question... I got a cigar in a sampler, the head is pointed like a torpedo/belicoso, and at the foot it's sorta twisted smaller and ends at a wee flat, not like the head...( its an Aliados Ltd. Edition 1924 anniversary?? in a cedar sleeve) so the question is....

Do I clip that wee funnel shaped foot, or just fire up the little flat spot and smoke away?

:canada:


----------



## Tarks

Just fire up the foot Jim. No need to clip.


----------



## thebuddha

k i got a reeeeeeely noobis question

i keep seeing the whole "my humi is set at 70/70". is this 70% humidity and 70 degrees? also while my humi is around 68-70 humidity the temprature is around 75-77. is this a problem?


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Seems like your temp. is a _bit_ high, but they say the beetle larva don't start to hatch until you're hovering around 80 degrees, so I wouldn't worry too much about it IMHO.

:canada:


----------



## danmcmartin

madurolover said:


> Some wrappers hold moisture better than others and this can cause the wrapper to burn slow at times. This is one of several reasons that many of us "dry box" our cigars before smoking.


Ooh, good answer. I smoked an Oliva Connecticut Reserve last night and it tunneld and almost went out a couple of times. I was gonna give up on those, but I didn't "dry-box", in fact I smoked it within minutes of leaving the Humi and it was pretty humid last night cause it rained during the day. I will give 'em another try.:thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

Here is a question:
I have two humidors; one for my "traditional sticks" and one for my "infused sticks". They both get to the 80degree mark alot. So I in turn am working on a *Vinotemp* humidor project. After purchasing the *Vino*, I am getting low on funds so I may have to wait on shelves n trays etc... Question is, Can I put both humis in the same *Vino* on the metal shelves that came in it, turn the unit on and work from there? 
Both humis are stable RH wise but temp is an issue for me, in South MS. Being the "infused" smokes are in a seperate enviroment, would it hurt (the traditionasl) to put them (both humis) in the *Vino* at the same time?


----------



## DSturg369

Humidors are not air-tight, so aromas can and will escape, just as outside air can and will enter. Having the two in a closed area in such close proximity to each other could possibly transfer one aroma to the other, and not worth the risk, IMHO. At the very least I'd put them a couple shelves apart.

Better still, find a cooler place to store the 2 humidors as they are.


----------



## GoonerMD

When removing a cigar band, do you slide it off intact or just peel it off?


----------



## DSturg369

Myself, I wait until the burn nears the band. The heat loosens the glue and it will peel off very easily without ruining the wrapper, as sometimes the glue runs onto the wrapper.


----------



## ssutton219

thebayratt said:


> Here is a question:
> I have two humidors; one for my "traditional sticks" and one for my "infused sticks". They both get to the 80degree mark alot. So I in turn am working on a *Vinotemp* humidor project. After purchasing the *Vino*, I am getting low on funds so I may have to wait on shelves n trays etc... Question is, Can I put both humis in the same *Vino* on the metal shelves that came in it, turn the unit on and work from there?
> Both humis are stable RH wise but temp is an issue for me, in South MS. Being the "infused" smokes are in a seperate enviroment, would it hurt (the traditionasl) to put them (both humis) in the *Vino* at the same time?


Short term I do not think there will be an issue.

One of the 1st cigars I smoked were the Comjar White Sage by Drew Estates...and I had them in my fridge with all my other smokes and never had any of the others take on any flavors, only short term though.

Good luck.

Shawn


----------



## Trex

What is the purpose of an boxed press, regular shaped and torpedo shape cigars? are they just for looks or is their a purpose they make it that way?

thanks


----------



## DSturg369

Copy/paste...

"Box-pressed" or "square-pressed" is when the cigars are literally "pressed" into the box so the box pressure creates a perfectly square shape. This was done originally to save shipping space and as a result, the process supposedly causes the cigars to burn longer, giving the smoker a more flavorful smoke. Good examples of box-pressed cigars include, Aspira, Don Tomas Dominican Selection, Padron Anniversary, Perdomo La Tradición, and Sancho Panza, to name a few."


----------



## stu929

Ok I'll take a shot at this. 

What is a sultan shape cigar?

Did a google search or two and coming up blank!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

stu929 said:


> Ok I'll take a shot at this.
> 
> What is a sultan shape cigar?
> 
> Did a google search or two and coming up blank!
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


Sultan is a special size only to Gurkha. 5.75" x 52rg and the shape is perejo.


----------



## stu929

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Sultan is a special size only to Gurkha. 5.75" x 52rg and the shape is perejo.


Grrrrr.....Noob here I'll google that instead....lol

Thanks!:ask::ask::ask::ask:

I'm thinking a robusto esq but taper at both ends?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

stu929 said:


> Grrrrr.....Noob here I'll google that instead....lol
> 
> Thanks!:ask::ask::ask::ask:
> 
> I'm thinking a robusto esq but taper at both ends?



Gurkha Special <LINK Only sold at CI.


----------



## stu929

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Gurkha Special <LINK Only sold at CI.


That special is the reason I was asking looks like a great deal but I was trying to figure out their shape.

Ive never had any of those cigars listed


----------



## thebayratt

Ok here is a dumb question

I was just doing my refridge,freeze,refridge my sticks and wondered:

Why does the refridgerator have a light bulb and the freezer doesn't?
I have seen standup and chest freezers with lights in them, why not the combo (non-side-by-sides)?


----------



## stu929

Most newer ones do. Its usually a function of cost as silly as that seems. The more money you spend the more bells and whistles you get. 

Many new fridge/freezers have LED lights very cool but expensive


----------



## dswoishii

How do you earn more money in the gameroom? I wasted mine away, is it gone or can i earn more somehow?


----------



## dswoishii

I just answered my own question I nticed once I osted i got some money! I have been a member for almost 2 years zand have never posted. I dont know why!


----------



## sikk50

Bc many of them made accounts to view threads you can see as a guest such as the wts ect

Also puff is the result of the merging of several other forums and when it happened it left a lot of bad blood with some people so many of them found new homes else where and abandoned their accounts that had been carried over to puff


----------



## nitemare

how can i add flavor to a cigar ? i thought about storing a cigar with a cinnamon stick for a week in a jar before smoking :dunno:


----------



## sikk50

It doesn't quite work like that. The flavors you read/hear people talking about in cigars are already present in the cigar. If you are having a hard time finding them it's because your pallet is not yet devoloped. A very useful tool called a "flavor wheel" can be found by doing a search (I'd do it for you but I'm posting on the ibone and it'd be a pain). Also experimenting with food flavors helps.

Then again you could dip your toes into the Acid line of cigars and find flavors so strong they'll make you choke lol


----------



## nitemare

i know it doesn't work like that, i tasted leather, chocolate and woody but i thought that storing a cigar with a cinnamon stick will add a little hint to it ?

i'll test on some cheap cigars ?

ok if i have some pipe tobacco, how do i flavor it ? i heard the term "casing" used to describe the process.


the flavor chart your talking about is the same one used in coffee right ?


----------



## sikk50

M sure it would, how well though idk.

Here's the wheel you start from the inside and work out:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...7410d1156827685-flavor-wheel-flavor-wheel.pdf


----------



## nitemare

thanks


----------



## bxcarracer

IDK if this has been asked but, why are cigar stores called Brick& Mortar? or B&M if you will?


----------



## commonsenseman

bxcarracer said:


> IDK if this has been asked but, why are cigar stores called Brick& Mortar? or B&M if you will?


It just means an actual store, as opposed to an online store.


----------



## stu929

bxcarracer said:


> IDK if this has been asked but, why are cigar stores called Brick& Mortar? or B&M if you will?


Because they are a real stucture/building, a place to shop, talk, touch. And coinsadnetally often times made of brick and mortar. Simply put you are not ordering from a warehouse like you are when you order over the internet.


----------



## sikk50

It's also a term that's stuck around and originated long before the internet was made. It was a term used in the days of 2cent cigars and if I recall correctly was used not only for cigar shops but pharmacies and corner markets


----------



## bxcarracer

Sweet thanks guys! Also can I clip a cigar and then age it or rest it, say 3 months? Will it still be good or will it eventually dry out? And wat if I only gave it a punch, would it make a difference?


----------



## thebuddha

im not sure this pertains to everyone but,

spitting, why do i tend to get an overflow of saliva when i smoke? is it because the cigar is that tasty or what?


----------



## SmokeRings

thebuddha said:


> im not sure this pertains to everyone but,
> 
> spitting, why do i tend to get an overflow of saliva when i smoke? is it because the cigar is that tasty or what?


it usually means your dehydrated, cigars make you salivate, more so when not fully hydrate, just be sure to keep something to drink on hand:banana:


----------



## Stench

Okay, I've got one..those of you who do yard work (yardgar smokers!) where do you put your sticks when you need two hands?


----------



## commonsenseman

Stench said:


> Okay, I've got one..those of you who do yard work (yardgar smokers!) where do you put your sticks when you need two hands?


In your mouth of course! Just keep your head up so you don't drool all over! :wink:


----------



## Stench

bxcarracer said:


> Sweet thanks guys! Also can I clip a cigar and then age it or rest it, say 3 months? Will it still be good or will it eventually dry out? And wat if I only gave it a punch, would it make a difference?


If the stick is being maintained in proper RH, it shouldn't dry out, but it will dry out quicker than an unclipped stick if left out. I know most guys here consider cutting the cap or punching a part of their smoking ritual and prefer to do it right before enjoying a stick. I've cut the cap on one before and had to put it back in the humi for a few days (honey-do) with no problems.


----------



## Habanolover

bxcarracer said:


> Sweet thanks guys! Also can I clip a cigar and then age it or rest it, say 3 months? Will it still be good or will it eventually dry out? And wat if I only gave it a punch, would it make a difference?





Stench said:


> If the stick is being maintained in proper RH, it shouldn't dry out, but it will dry out quicker than an unclipped stick if left out. I know most guys here consider cutting the cap or punching a part of their smoking ritual and prefer to do it right before enjoying a stick. I've cut the cap on one before and had to put it back in the humi for a few days (honey-do) with no problems.


When I clip my cigar I always take a few pre-light draws so that I can get a feel for the flavor and draw. If the draw seems tight I will place it back in the humidor. Usually within 7 - 14 days the draw will have loosened up a bit.


----------



## Stench

commonsenseman said:


> In your mouth of course! Just keep your head up so you don't drool all over! :wink:


LOL! Thanks! Thought I was going to have to duct tape it to my Short Bus Helmet!:music:


----------



## jessejava187

Now I think ive done what is needed to pm? but i cant seem to find where to PM at.


----------



## thebayratt

jessejava187 said:


> Now I think ive done what is needed to pm? but i cant seem to find where to PM at.


 When you roll the cursor over someones name to the left of the post it should pop up with the option to Private Message that person. Or go into thier profile and should have the same option there also.


----------



## jessejava187

Ok, i just might be stupid, but there is no opiton, i cant even PM a Mod, do they have to give the ok for me to PM, I got the 5/10 needed.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Sometimes the 30 day rule software is slow to kick in...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/questions-bugs-suggestions/247397-sofa-king-we-todd-did.html

happened to me too way back when.... a few months ago :biglaugh:


----------



## jessejava187

fiddlegrin said:


> Sometimes the 30 day rule software is slow to kick in...
> 
> happened to me too way back when.... a few months ago :biglaugh:


Thanks i just reach Ten posts today so it looks like some time in the next 24 it will be added


----------



## thebuddha

I have an overflow of cigars fom my humidor (I bought too much...couldnt hold back the deals were too good) and am probly gonna make a tupperdor for a few weeks while i whittle the cigars down in my humi. my question is, what do i need for a tuppordor besides tupperware? should i get beads or a humi pillow? my room is consatntly at 72 degrees so that should not be a problem. i have seen pics of people tupperdors that have the cigars coverd with plastic wrap. should i do that?

thanks in advance


----------



## mrsmitty

If you lightly push down on a cigar and you can hear the leafs crackle is that a bad sign? And what would cause some of my cigars to feel well humidified and others to be rock solid? I have a 5 pack of CAO Brazilias that have been in my humi for 3 weeks now and are solid as a rock. My humi is at 65% RH with 65% heartfelt beads.


----------



## Walking Stick

How about this.

If you clip too much of the cap the cigar unravels, but the foot is just fine without cap. What's the difference?













~


----------



## teedles915

I'll give this one a shot. A handmade cigar wrapper is made from one solid leaf of tobacco. They begin the roll at the foot so it is held in place by the tightly wrapped leaf its self. That wrap ends at the head. Then a cap is applied to hold it all in place. If you clip too far down it will begin to unravel. 


Clear as mud?


----------



## gjcab09

Walking Stick said:


> How about this.
> 
> If you clip too much of the cap the cigar unravels, but the foot is just fine without cap. What's the difference?


It's a friction deal, the wrapper, coming back over itself, actually holds itself down on the foot end, but the glued cap is the anchor at the head.

Awww, I'm too slow again!


----------



## tx_tuff

Yeah its kinda hard to explain. But at the foot the end of the leaf is under, that's where the rolling starts with the wrapper being rolled ontop of itself. So at the head the end of the leaf (wrapper) is on top, which will lead to unwrapping if you cut to much of the cap off which is holding it down. But if that happens you can keep it from unwrapping if you keep it nice and moist.


----------



## danmcmartin

Ok, here's one. When I am able to see contact info in a few days, where would I see it? Not that I'm gonna bomb anyone or anything...


----------



## jessejava187

What do you need to give RG feed back?


----------



## Bigtotoro

Find the person you want to prop and click the check/x icon in one of their posts.
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
<


----------



## Stench

thebuddha said:


> I have an overflow of cigars fom my humidor (I bought too much...couldnt hold back the deals were too good) and am probly gonna make a tupperdor for a few weeks while i whittle the cigars down in my humi. my question is, what do i need for a tuppordor besides tupperware? should i get beads or a humi pillow? my room is consatntly at 72 degrees so that should not be a problem. i have seen pics of people tupperdors that have the cigars coverd with plastic wrap. should i do that?
> 
> thanks in advance


Plastic wrap not needed as long as the tupperdor is sealed tight. They may be trying to keep flavors from mingling. Beads would be your best bet in keeping RH where you want it for an extended period. I doubt humi-pillows would be able to maintain RH for long. Ah, come on and make a MONSTROUS Coolidor....you know you want to! :smoke2:


----------



## Stench

mrsmitty said:


> If you lightly push down on a cigar and you can hear the leafs crackle is that a bad sign? And what would cause some of my cigars to feel well humidified and others to be rock solid? I have a 5 pack of CAO Brazilias that have been in my humi for 3 weeks now and are solid as a rock. My humi is at 65% RH with 65% heartfelt beads.


Try cutting the cap on one of them and putting it back in the humi for a while. That worked for me on a few hard sticks. Do you move them around in your humi?


----------



## Koolpsych

danmcmartin said:


> Ok, here's one. When I am able to see contact info in a few days, where would I see it? Not that I'm gonna bomb anyone or anything...


When you can see contact info, click on the persons user name and go to their about me tab. From there you can see the person's bomb/mailing address toward the bottom the page. Happy bombing!


----------



## Amlique

Koolpsych said:


> When you can see contact info, click on the persons user name and go to their about me tab. From there you can see the person's bomb/mailing address toward the bottom the page. Happy bombing!


T-riffic. I was wondering this myself.


----------



## danmcmartin

Koolpsych said:


> When you can see contact info, click on the persons user name and go to their about me tab. From there you can see the person's bomb/mailing address toward the bottom the page. Happy bombing!


That's what I thought, but as I can't see them yet I wasn't sure. Thanks!!


----------



## eyesack

K, I actually sifted through 25 pages or so of some pretty humorous posts; but what are those "icons"? like under your name, it says for example "MaduroLover's Icons" and underneath there's little baby puffer fishes?


----------



## ssutton219

eyesack said:


> K, I actually sifted through 25 pages or so of some pretty humorous posts; but what are those "icons"? like under your name, it says for example "MaduroLover's Icons" and underneath there's little baby puffer fishes?


Its for your post count.

I dont know how many posts equal one fish..

Shawn


----------



## eyesack

sweet, thanks bro!


----------



## bimmian

Ok, I've been wondering: What is the pronunciation of Quai D'Orsay? Would it be Spanish sounding, or French? 

I'm guessing Kwai-Dee-Or-Say for French, and Kai-De-Or-Sigh in Spanish...

I apologize if this has already been asked and answered before, I was just too lazy to go through every page of this thread...


----------



## Habanolover

Click on the following url and it will give you the proper pronunciation.

*http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion5a/quaidors.wav*


----------



## bimmian

Very cool, thanks much! That's been bothering me since I smoked my 1st one a little while ago!


----------



## Demasoni

Ok here's my question

So when people get an uneven burn, they say rotating the cigar in the ashtray helps even it out.

So which way do you rotate it? Do you put the side thats not burning properly facing up or down?

I figured up because heat rises, am I right?


----------



## thebayratt

This comes directly from 
***************.com - Faqs and Cigar Information

What should I do if my cigar is not burning evenly?
The first question should be, why is my cigar burning unevenly? Problems like over humidification, under humidification, improper lighting, wind, drastic changes in temperature and cold environments can all cause a cigar to burn incorrectly. All of these issues are outlined in the FAQ.

If your cigar is burning unevenly, simply hold a lighter an inch from the area that is not combusting and puff lightly. The non-combusted area should light right back up. Don't expect every cigar to burn perfectly, and some may ignite a bit off kilter, but as long as the wrapper, binder, and filler are burning in unison, you should be fine.

I just rotate my stick regularly to keep from this happening. But if it does happen I either try and put the unlit side up first. I that doesn't solve it, I turn it down, if that doesn't work, I hit it lightly with the torch.


----------



## Habanolover

If your cigar is burning unevenly you will want to turn the slow side down. The science behind it is posted here somewhere but at the moment I am too lazy to look for it.


----------



## thebayratt

madurolover said:


> If your cigar is burning unevenly you will want to turn the slow side down. The science behind it is posted here somewhere but at the moment I am too lazy to look for it.


It has to do with fire needs two things: fuel and oxygen. There is fuel (unburned wrapper) and oxygen towards the bottom of the stick. There is less oxygen at the top because of the heat/fire/fumes from the cigar rising into the atmosphere..


----------



## smokin nightly

What does the puffer fish icon in some people's profile mean? Also how do you become a site supporter?


----------



## ericb13

madurolover said:


> This is one of several reasons that many of us "dry box" our cigars before smoking.


What are some of those other reasons and how do you dry box? I assume you just leave them out for a few days..or hours...or how long?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Habanolover

ericb13 said:


> What are some of those other reasons and how do you dry box? I assume you just leave them out for a few days..or hours...or how long?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


Eric, I generally grab a few handfuls of smokes every week and place them in a "drybox" which is basically just a humidor without any humidification in it. I will leave cigars in the drybox up to about 10 - 14 days. As long as you have a good seal on your humidor they aren't going to dry completely out in this time frame.

A couple of reasons for this is that it helps prevent tunneling and uneven burns and if the cigar has a tight draw it will often times help loosen it up some.


----------



## ssutton219

smokin nightly said:


> What does the puffer fish icon in some people's profile mean? Also how do you become a site supporter?


The Fish Icon denotes a certain number of posts. There was at one time a link to support but I cant seem to find it..Hmm..may have to do some digging..



ericb13 said:


> What are some of those other reasons and how do you dry box? I assume you just leave them out for a few days..or hours...or how long?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


I dry box a number of sticks because everyone else is doing it and I want to be cool...LOL

Kidding..its kinda been a routine for me..I started doing it when I started smoking cubans to prevent a tight cigar and I still do it and I haven't had a tight one that I can recall.

I will leave a stick in for about 24-48 hrs before I put it back in the humi if I haven't smoked it.

Shawn


----------



## mrsmitty

madurolover said:


> Eric, I generally grab a few handfuls of smokes every week and place them in a "drybox" which is basically just a humidor without any humidification in it. I will leave cigars in the drybox up to about 10 - 14 days. As long as you have a good seal on your humidor they aren't going to dry completely out in this time frame.
> 
> A couple of reasons for this is that it helps prevent tunneling and uneven burns and if the cigar has a tight draw it will often times help loosen it up some.


I have a hygro in my dry box there sitting around 59%, at what RH would it be good to light up?

And at what % does tobacco loose its oil?


----------



## Habanolover

mrsmitty said:


> I have a hygro in my dry box there sitting around 59%, at what RH would it be good to light up?
> 
> And at what % does tobacco loose its oil?


Mr. Smitty, 59% should be about perfect. My drybox, which has no humidification device, tends to hover around 55% - 57%.

As for the oils drying out, I know some serious collectors who store their aging stock at around 55%. If that is ok for long term then I would think you could go a bit lower for short term.


----------



## eyesack

What happens if you put regular cedar in with your smokes? As in, not the mahogany-family Spanish Cedar? Don't worry I haven't done this, but was wonderin if anyone actually has lol.


----------



## ericb13

Ok, so last night I decided to test my analog hygrometer using the salt test. This morning, I adjusted it to 75 and stuck it in the humidor. A few hours later I checked it and it was at 80! Really? My cigars aren't spongy or anything, so I'm wondering if the hygrometer works at all, so I set it outside the humidor for about 30 mins and it goes down to 60. So I'm thinking it must work at least a little. So, assuming it is at least a little accurate, how do I bring my humidity level down? Just leave the humidor open for a little while? I haven't filled the humidifier in about a week. I have the regular humidifier that you put distilled water in, not beads or anything else.

I know what you're going to say...go get a digital hygrometer...I will at some point, but I would have to explain that to the wife, etc, etc. (She's made me promise not to spend any cigar money until Thanksgiving or so).

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Habanolover

ericb13 said:


> Ok, so last night I decided to test my analog hygrometer using the salt test. This morning, I adjusted it to 75 and stuck it in the humidor. A few hours later I checked it and it was at 80! Really? My cigars aren't spongy or anything, so I'm wondering if the hygrometer works at all, so I set it outside the humidor for about 30 mins and it goes down to 60. So I'm thinking it must work at least a little. So, assuming it is at least a little accurate, how do I bring my humidity level down? Just leave the humidor open for a little while? I haven't filled the humidifier in about a week. I have the regular humidifier that you put distilled water in, not beads or anything else.
> 
> I know what you're going to say...go get a digital hygrometer...I will at some point, but I would have to explain that to the wife, etc, etc. (She's made me promise not to spend any cigar money until Thanksgiving or so).
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


Eric, first off when doing the salt test it needs to be done a minimum of 36 hours and preferably 48.

As far as using an analog hygrometer all I cn say is, good luck with getting a consistent reading. As soon as possible I would invest in a digital and some beads.


----------



## Stinkdyr

Screw the salt test. Get yourself a Cali III hygro....no salt test needed. And about $15 on Amazon. Then test your anal vs that. I found out my old analog was indeed quite accurate. Now I pass my Cali around my various boxes and bins and regulate all of it that way. Just wondrin', is your humi a plastic bin? those retain humidity EXTREMELY well, I hardly ever need to add water to mine.
My wood humi's, otoh, need occasional refilling to keep them up to 63% rh.


----------



## eyesack

So; I hear empty boxes are a source of Spanish Cedar? Would that include the wallpapered boxes? I don't have any pics but like say the Fuente Curly Head boxes? Would I just rip the wallpaper off and sand em down or something? They don't smell especially cedary.


----------



## CackalackyStogieMeister

This might sound a little crazy... I'll admit I wasn't in the most sober state of mind when I came up with the idea. I was thinking it would probably taste pretty good if you stored some fine chocolates (I'm not talkin about Hershey's here) in a humidor with your stogies for a week or so. 

I really wanna get some chocolates and do this. Anybody done this before? You think it'll mess up the flavor of my cigars in the humidor?


----------



## eyesack

Drew Estates: Acid probably has a chocolate-infused cigar. I'd rather you buy one of these than potentially ruin your humi! Remember to keep flavored cigars away from your natural ones, too, as they will pick up the flavor.


----------



## Sigarz

I kind of doubt this would work in the way your hoping, but I guess it could be worth a try. if I had to guess, I would say use a mild cigar so that you can notice the difference in flavors if any and if its pleasant move up a level, I also assume that the very fullest flavor and strongest cigars will nearly be immune due to the purelu over powering flavors they amass.


----------



## nitemare

CackalackyStogieMeister said:


> This might sound a little crazy... I'll admit I wasn't in the most sober state of mind when I came up with the idea. I was thinking it would probably taste pretty good if you stored some fine chocolates (I'm not talkin about Hershey's here) in a humidor with your stogies for a week or so.
> 
> I really wanna get some chocolates and do this. Anybody done this before? You think it'll mess up the flavor of my cigars in the humidor?


i did, i even asked about it here a month or 2 ago. the results ? well not great i added cinnamon sticks and i did notice a hint of flavor, but when i tried adding some fancy expensive chocolate, i got nothing but the chocolate did have a nice cuban aroma.


----------



## mrsmitty

What about a cigar immersed in coffee grounds?


----------



## eyesack

I know that works with ciggys, so maybe it'd work with a cigar? Prolly take a while to get the flavor though. If you do it with an especially oily espresso blend it'd probably taste like sex!


----------



## K Baz

Why don't you guys find a cigar you like and you think would be enhanced by or would go with the item your trying to infused then pair them.

I think its a better idea to find great pairings rather then to try to make these frankencigars.

Plus this way you can change things up instead of having just a chocolate/coffee humi - you have a humi or great cigars and great things to enjoy them with.

Plus if you have a little coffee, port, chocolate, etc with your cigars you will start to better identify these flavours in what you already smoking.


----------



## Midian

What the hell does a "toothy" wrapper mean?


----------



## ssutton219

Here are 2 threads with the answers...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/250457-white-bumps-all-over-my-cigar.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/39197-cigar-wrapper-grain.html

Shawn


----------



## gjcab09

Midian said:


> What the hell does a "toothy" wrapper mean?


From what I've been able to gather, "toothy" refers to the little bumps all over some wrappers. Smoked something the other day that was a perfect example, but I don't remember what it was...Arganese Nicaraguan mebbe...hope that helps.


----------



## Midian

From the posted link:

_By the way, some have mistakingly (SIC) referred to the wrapper in the first photo as simply "toothy." Just be be clear on the difference between "tooth" and "grain." Tooth refers to the sandy bumps on a wrapper, which is a naturally-occurring characteristic of certain tobacco strains (e.g., Cameroon). Grain is the white speckles on the wrapper ash, and is the sign of excessive magnesium and potash. You could have a wrapper that was toothy and also grainy, but you could also have a wrapper that didn't have tooth and yet exhibited grain._

Love this forum, thanks, brothers.


----------



## Midian

Oh hell one more.

I recently experienced the Oliva Serie O and Oliva Serie V. 

I'm assuming it's "Oh" and "Vee", correct?

Both were great smokes, the V especially. The Serie O I smoked on a hangover so I may have to run that particular experiment again to check the results....you know just to make sure...


----------



## ssutton219

Midian said:


> Oh hell one more.
> 
> I recently experienced the Oliva Serie O and Oliva Serie V.
> 
> *I'm assuming it's "Oh" and "Vee", correct?*
> 
> Both were great smokes, the V especially. The Serie O I smoked on a hangover so I may have to run that particular experiment again to check the results....you know just to make sure...


As far as I know.

Shawn


----------



## nitemare

mrsmitty said:


> What about a cigar immersed in coffee grounds?


it may work but i think the cigar will flavor the coffee more than the coffee will flavor the cigar. i don't think alot of people tried to flavor cigars at home, i know some people use breath mint spray on cigarettes, they say it works.



K Baz said:


> Why don't you guys find a cigar you like and you think would be enhanced by or would go with the item your trying to infused then pair them.
> 
> I think its a better idea to find great pairings rather then to try to make these frankencigars.
> 
> Plus this way you can change things up instead of having just a chocolate/coffee humi - you have a humi or great cigars and great things to enjoy them with.
> 
> Plus if you have a little coffee, port, chocolate, etc with your cigars you will start to better identify these flavours in what you already smoking.


i use jars for experiments and to make a frankencigar just store a cigar with other flavored/infused cigars and see what happens.


----------



## eyesack

gjcab09 said:


> From what I've been able to gather, "toothy" refers to the little bumps all over some wrappers. Smoked something the other day that was a perfect example, but I don't remember what it was...Arganese Nicaraguan mebbe...hope that helps.


Man, and all this while, I've been thinking that "toothy" meant that you're more apt to chew on the nub!!! as in "chewy"! But then I come to find out that "chewy" is a word often used to describe how a wine is(?)! I learn somethin new every day! Well, that certainly clarifies a few things!


----------



## The Postman

Great questions guys, keep it up!!


----------



## X2187

What exactly is meant by "body"? Like full-bodied, medium, etc.


----------



## eyesack

eyesack said:


> What happens if you put regular cedar in with your smokes? As in, not the mahogany-family Spanish Cedar? Don't worry I haven't done this, but was wonderin if anyone actually has lol.


Bumping my own question.


----------



## eyesack

X2187 said:


> What exactly is meant by "body"? Like full-bodied, medium, etc.


I tend to think body means the overall 3-dimensionality of the smoke. Not necessarily big nicotine kick, but thick, flavorful, rich, smoke. Like comparing a plain hamburger with just the patty and bun to a full, decked-out with pickles, fried onions, bacon, barbeque sauce, aged cheddar, and all the other trimmings.

Some days I don't want the bistro-burger. Some days I do! that's my take at least.


----------



## K Baz

eyesack said:


> Bumping my own question.


As far as using normal cedar - I am going to guess I have never read anything on it or heard it being done, its just usually forbidden without a reason.

I believe it is because its smell is viewed as to powerful - I would assume it way more aromatic then spanish cedar.


----------



## ssutton219

The only thing I can find is that the Spanish Cedar has oils that help prevent insects and that Regular Cedar will impart the smell of the cedar to your cigars which you would not want.





Shawn


----------



## Mitch

What does the ring gauge represent for our profile, (I know what it is in cigar terms). I notice some people have a huge ring gauge, others are at 10. What is that.


----------



## Habanolover

Mitch said:


> What does the ring gauge represent for our profile, (I know what it is in cigar terms). I notice some people have a huge ring gauge, others are at 10. What is that.


It is basically meant to be a reputation system. If someone posts something helpful or informative or maybe just make you smile then people will usually give them a positive RG.

Negative RG is usually doled out to those that are being an asshat.

Do not put too much faith into this system as it is at times abused and does not necessarily tell you about the member.


----------



## Mitch

madurolover said:


> It is basically meant to be a reputation system. If someone posts something helpful or informative or maybe just make you smile then people will usually give them a positive RG.
> 
> Negative RG is usually doled out to those that are being an asshat.
> 
> Do not put too much faith into this system as it is at times abused and does not necessarily tell you about the member.


Gotcha, that is what I figured. I usually don't put any faith in those types of systems. I take advice from guys I know that really know the sport over someone who has a lot of posts. If you have a lot of posts, all that means is you have time to be on the internet. Thanks.


----------



## JoeyBear

Real cedar will ruin your cigars and impart an acrid stink onto the wrapper. There's a reason Spanish Cedar is 5x the cost of cedar and 10x harder to find. 

Body is how the flavor profiles of the cigar grow and change throughout the duration of the smoke. Some cigars are very one dimensional and don't change at all. Some will change 4-5 times throughout and are amazingly pleasurable. Others change for the worse and begin to suck or go from suck to shitty.


----------



## K Baz

Mitch said:


> Gotcha, that is what I figured. I usually don't put any faith in those types of systems. I take advice from guys I know that really know the sport over someone who has a lot of posts. If you have a lot of posts, all that means is you have time to be on the internet. Thanks.


Awwww come on. I can have lots of posts and be informed in the world of cigars.

But to expand RG is a tricky thing as are post counts. You do have to form your own opions on people but I believe RG can be an indication of alot of things. RG can be a popularity contest at times and can greatly favour those thatcan met and smoke people with people in person but I have rarely seen a person with 1000 + RG that wasn't a pretty nice/knowledgable person and those with - 100 RG usually deserve it too.

But on the oppisite side I have posted some great posts and no one cares and no RG bumps and I posted some total crude that gets bumps like crazy.

Moral of the story don't get hung up on it - it doesn't matter but sometimes it will warn you as to future asshatness.


----------



## eyesack

ssutton219 said:


> The only thing I can find is that the Spanish Cedar has oils that help prevent insects and that Regular Cedar





K Baz said:


> is viewed as to powerful - I would assume it way more aromatic then spanish cedar.





JoeyBear said:


> Real cedar will ruin your cigars and impart an acrid stink onto the wrapper. There's a reason Spanish Cedar is 5x the cost of cedar and 10x harder to find.


Woot mashup answers! Thanks guys!


----------



## Cigar Runner

does being nice and polite get rewarded with free cigars...........i think i could do that:crazy:


----------



## Cypress

Cigar Runner said:


> does being nice and polite get rewarded with free cigars...........i think i could do that:crazy:


Not necessarily. Being active around here is rewarding, but does not guarantee any cigars. The generosity around here comes at a price for others. Most of us here are here for the passion of smoking cigars and not looking for a handout. :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## K Baz

When and if I give away free cigars its not usually because your nice if I did I would be cigarless - to many nice folks out there.

I bomb because I think the person would like it, deserves it, or I think its fun/funny.

I normally don't post my bombs and try to bomb secretly.


----------



## shunoshi

Midian said:


> Oh hell one more.
> 
> I recently experienced the Oliva Serie O and Oliva Serie V.
> 
> I'm assuming it's "Oh" and "Vee", correct?
> 
> Both were great smokes, the V especially. The Serie O I smoked on a hangover so I may have to run that particular experiment again to check the results....you know just to make sure...


These use Spanish pronunciation:

Oh-lee-vah Say-ree-ay Oh
Oh-lee-vah Say-ree-ay Vay

Even a cigar noob has some answers. :smoke2:


----------



## gjcab09

shunoshi said:


> These use Spanish pronunciation:
> 
> Oh-lee-vah Say-ree-ay Oh
> Oh-lee-vah Say-ree-ay Vay
> 
> Even a cigar noob has some answers. :smoke2:


That sounds way cool-er!...I'll never remember it though! :doh:


----------



## Wolf4Fun

gjcab09 said:


> That sounds way cool-er!...I'll never remember it though! :doh:


No matter how you say it, I like Oliva very much, especially the serie "V"


----------



## Demasoni

Okay, I have another question, but more related towards a brand than general cigar smoking. Enough preamble:

Did Camacho change the Coyolar band? The ones at my local B&M are black and white, but the ones online are black and gold?


----------



## X2187

JoeyBear said:


> Body is how the flavor profiles of the cigar grow and change throughout the duration of the smoke. Some cigars are very one dimensional and don't change at all. Some will change 4-5 times throughout and are amazingly pleasurable. Others change for the worse and begin to suck or go from suck to shitty.


So full bodied would mean complex and many flavor changes and mild would be a one shot wonder?

Does anything refer to the nicotine level?


----------



## Habanolover

JoeyBear said:


> Body is how the flavor profiles of the cigar grow and change throughout the duration of the smoke. Some cigars are very one dimensional and don't change at all. Some will change 4-5 times throughout and are amazingly pleasurable. Others change for the worse and begin to suck or go from suck to shitty.





X2187 said:


> So full bodied would mean complex and many flavor changes and mild would be a one shot wonder?
> 
> Does anything refer to the nicotine level?


To me body means the "fullness" of a smoke. When a cigar is full bodied the smoke is heavy and coats the mouth and tongue instead of being thin and wispy. A full bodied smoke is like eating a large meal, it leaves you satisfied.

I consider the changing and melding of flavors to be the complexity of the cigar.

Usually people will use the term strength for the nicotine level.


----------



## dartstothesea

Demasoni said:


> Okay, I have another question, but more related towards a brand than general cigar smoking. Enough preamble:
> 
> Did Camacho change the Coyolar band? The ones at my local B&M are black and white, but the ones online are black and gold?


Maybe they are Camacho ******?


----------



## thebuddha

K i know this has been asked but...i know you cant store acids with your non-infused cigars at the risk of transferring flavors, or something like that, but can you store an acid with your non-infused if the acid is in a tube that has been stoppered with a cork and, what i think is, crumpled cedar?


----------



## mrsmitty

thebuddha said:


> K i know this has been asked but...i know you cant store acids with your non-infused cigars at the risk of transferring flavors, or something like that, but can you store an acid with your non-infused if the acid is in a tube that has been stoppered with a cork and, what i think is, crumpled cedar?


I still wouldn't risk it. Tupperware that thing imo.


----------



## ejgarnut

Stupid Question #2,498.

How do you know when you have a nicotine buzz?


----------



## thebayratt

ejgarnut said:


> Stupid Question #2,498.
> 
> How do you know when you have a nicotine buzz?


Try standing up after what you think is a "full" strength cigar..... If you want to sit back down real quick or get a little dizzy............... You got a buzz...

Sugar or sugary drinks helps offset the buzz..


----------



## eyesack

ejgarnut said:


> Stupid Question #2,498.
> 
> How do you know when you have a nicotine buzz?


Go smoke a full-strength churchill-sized cigar. If you don't feel it after that, smoke another! If you don't feel like puking after that, you're probably immune or something!


----------



## mrsmitty

What the difference from a double toro-robusto then a regular toro-robusto?


----------



## andrew s

mrsmitty said:


> What the difference from a double toro-robusto then a regular toro-robusto?


What I have seen is that is a bigger ring gauge size when they call them a double.


----------



## Cypress

How many licks does it take to get to the center of tootsie pop?


----------



## andrew s

Cypress said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of tootsie pop?


312 is my average. :flypig:


----------



## ericb13

Cypress said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of tootsie pop?


3...everybody knows that!


----------



## gjcab09

ericb13 said:


> 3...everybody knows that!


:nod:


----------



## gjcab09

What's the difference between a "contact" and a "friend" on this board?


----------



## Mitch

I have a stupid question for you, "Where do Cubans come from"?

This is my 100th post...


----------



## Habanolover

Mitch said:


> I have a stupid question for you, "Where do Cubans come from"?


Cuba


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

generally, how old is the tobacco when the cigar is rolled. in other words how long is it dried and aged before they roll it up.

secondly, how long do the cigars sit before they are sent to retailers. 

i smoked a red dot Cohiba that i aged for three years in my humi. that got me to thinking, how long did it age before I aged it????


----------



## Habanolover

bigdaddysmoker said:


> generally, how old is the tobacco when the cigar is rolled. in other words how long is it dried and aged before they roll it up.
> 
> secondly, how long do the cigars sit before they are sent to retailers.
> 
> i smoked a red dot Cohiba that i aged for three years in my humi. that got me to thinking, how long did it age before I aged it????


That will vary among manufacturers. I would say the minimum is 4 years from the field to the shop. This is just my opinion as I do not really know any hard facts to back this up.

A lot of times when you see a "vintage" so and so with a year or time frame that will be for the wrapper only.


----------



## gjcab09

Are punch cutters really supposed to take out a "plug" of tobacco? I've got one that I try to use on rare occasions, but all it does is punch a hole through the cap, the the filler beneath stays in place, even though I twist it all the way in.

Thanks,


----------



## SmokeRings

gjcab09 said:


> Are punch cutters really supposed to take out a "plug" of tobacco? I've got one that I try to use on rare occasions, but all it does is punch a hole through the cap, the the filler beneath stays in place, even though I twist it all the way in.
> 
> Thanks,


In my experience, No. They just make a hole in the cap so you can draw from there. It does not take out a chunk at all.

hope that helps


----------



## gjcab09

SmokeRings said:


> In my experience, No. They just make a hole in the cap so you can draw from there. It does not take out a chunk at all.
> 
> hope that helps


Yes it does help, thanks! Mine must work then!


----------



## J.W.

While on the subject of cutters. Does anyone notice a differance in burn qulaity using different typs of cutters?
J.W.


----------



## gjcab09

J.W. said:


> While on the subject of cutters. Does anyone notice a differance in burn qulaity using different typs of cutters?
> J.W.


I haven't noticed a difference in burn quality because of the cut, I have noticed, that personally, I enjoy a v-cut the most. I think it's mostly personal preference, though.


----------



## Wolf4Fun

I have a question....
In my humi, I use only distilled water to charge the humidifier. I buy it in 1 gallon containers, but since I live in a relatively high humidity area, it takes a few months to use it up. 
My quetion is this, how long after being opened can you still consider the water to be "distilled" water, and maybe suggestioins on storing it?

Any ideas/suggestions appreciated.

Take care, and enjoy!

Bruce


----------



## gjcab09

I would think, as long as you put the cap back on, you can always consider it distilled.


----------



## SmokeRings

gjcab09 said:


> I would think, as long as you put the cap back on, you can always consider it distilled.


+1
It doesnt become "un-distilled" no matter how long you leave it once it is opened


----------



## RobustBrad

thebayratt said:


> Try standing up after what you think is a "full" strength cigar..... If you want to sit back down real quick or get a little dizzy............... You got a buzz...
> 
> Sugar or sugary drinks helps offset the buzz..


Did not know sugar or sugary drinks help with that problem. Thanks for that!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## smokin nightly

What does it mean when someone says +1 on these boards?


----------



## DSturg369

+1 = the poster agrees with the previous statement and is usually accompanied with a quote of the statement.


----------



## smokin nightly

Oh...lol...Thanks!


----------



## Wolf4Fun

Okay, newbie question....

How much ash should be kept on the end while enjoying a cigar.
I have found that nocking it all off seems to make it a bit harsh, but keeping a lot on makes it a balancing act....

Thoughtys?


----------



## Habanolover

Wolf4Fun said:


> Okay, newbie question....
> 
> How much ash should be kept on the end while enjoying a cigar.
> I have found that nocking it all off seems to make it a bit harsh, but keeping a lot on makes it a balancing act....
> 
> Thoughtys?


There is no right or wrong here. Whatever your personal preference is.


----------



## scottwpreston

I like this place!!!

Thanx


----------



## Stinkdyr

SmokeRings said:


> In my experience, No. They just make a hole in the cap so you can draw from there. It does not take out a chunk at all.
> 
> hope that helps


I rotate my punch cutter and wiggle it a bit as I withdraw it from the head of the cigar so that it DOES remove a plug chunk of tobacco. I want it to do so, so that it draws easier for me. That's how I roll........ymmv.

:cf


----------



## eyesack

When seasoning a humidor, does it help speed the process by raising the ambient RH of the room as well as the temperature? I figure maybe the raise in temp would help open up the pores of the wood a little more, and raising the ambient RH would help the humidor not work so hard to keep its RH? Law of diffusion..? idk...


----------



## Habanolover

eyesack said:


> When seasoning a humidor, does it help speed the process by raising the ambient RH of the room as well as the temperature? I figure maybe the raise in temp would help open up the pores of the wood a little more, and raising the ambient RH would help the humidor not work so hard to keep its RH? Law of diffusion..? idk...


Good question Isaac. I wish I knew the answer to that.

I do know that you can help speed up the process by warming your the water before you put it in the humidor. Not boiling of course but just warm enough to where there is almost steam rising off of it.


----------



## eyesack

madurolover said:


> Good question Isaac. I wish I knew the answer to that.
> 
> I do know that you can help speed up the process by warming your the water before you put it in the humidor. Not boiling of course but just warm enough to where there is almost steam rising off of it.


Mmmm I'll give that a shot! I suppose I'll have to keep warming up the water every so often to keep up the steam?


----------



## JoeyBear

eyesack said:


> When seasoning a humidor, does it help speed the process by raising the ambient RH of the room as well as the temperature? I figure maybe the raise in temp would help open up the pores of the wood a little more, and raising the ambient RH would help the humidor not work so hard to keep its RH? Law of diffusion..? idk...


I would like to say yes, but I won't  I will say that trying quicken up the process that's worked for years might not be the best idea ever. You may only need to season it once...why mess with that? Boveda make a seasoning pack or do it the old fashioned way with distilled water, but one you change the basics, things can happen that may not be desired.


----------



## eyesack

Yeah... Or it might work! But I think I'll just do it the slow way for now. It's on day 2 and the RH is hitting about 63 now, I believe the temperature increase helped a bit. I've also got the humidifier running full-blast in my room. It's a dramatic improvement since earlier today at 66 degrees in here with the humidor at 55 RH. 

I remember there was a table I saw one time on here about RH and temperature and how the two affect each other. Time to use the search button lol.


----------



## JCK

I don't think raising the ambient is going to speed up the process. You've got a glass of distilled water in the humi?

I've always wiped down the cedar inside with a slightly damp cloth. (distilled water). Some people say it could warp the wood if you're overzealous with the water, but it definately helps get water into the pores of the wood quicker.


----------



## eyesack

Yeah Ji, I've got a little espresso cup with a balled-up paper towel soaked in distilled, that way if I bump into it by accident water won't spill inside. My theory with the ambient temp comes from my experience playing baseball lol. If you've ever tried to hit a ball with a bat on a freezing cold day, even with gloves on, it can hurt like hell! That's because the molecules of the wood are vibrating in a tighter frequency, and that lack of movement on the bat's part is transferred to your hands.

When it's nice and warm out, though, the wood 'moves' more, and absorbs the shock a little better. By raising the temperature (in Isaac's crackpot world of theories) the wood should be able to soak more moisture because... idk... i'm still working on that part rofl. Kinda like trying to add food-dye to an ice-cube. It's a lot easier to do when the water's warmer lol. I guess maybe this could be like Communism... It all works; in _theory._


----------



## JohnnySmokestar

eyesack said:


> Yeah Ji, I've got a little espresso cup with a balled-up paper towel soaked in distilled, that way if I bump into it by accident water won't spill inside. My theory with the ambient temp comes from my experience playing baseball lol. If you've ever tried to hit a ball with a bat on a freezing cold day, even with gloves on, it can hurt like hell! That's because the molecules of the wood are vibrating in a tighter frequency, and that lack of movement on the bat's part is transferred to your hands.
> 
> When it's nice and warm out, though, the wood 'moves' more, and absorbs the shock a little better. By raising the temperature (in Isaac's crackpot world of theories) the wood should be able to soak more moisture because... idk... i'm still working on that part rofl. Kinda like trying to add food-dye to an ice-cube. It's a lot easier to do when the water's warmer lol. I guess maybe this could be like Communism... It all works; in _theory._


Eyesack, you're spending way too much time trying to figure this all out. Get back to your damn homework. BTW, how much did you enjoy that don pepin blue label? I just love those damn things!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

*next question i have*

about 95% of the cigars in my humi have the cello on. i worry they aren't getting the proper humidification they need. should i clip the excess cello off the end so it is easier for the humidity to reach the 'gar? am i being neurotic and should just quit worrying???

i am in trouble too. it is getting serious folks. i am even thinking about cigars at work now. good thing i work in the gym with the kids at PE and not explosives or sensitive intel. :ss


----------



## eyesack

*Re: next question i have*



bigdaddysmoker said:


> about 95% of the cigars in my humi have the cello on. i worry they aren't getting the proper humidification they need. should i clip the excess cello off the end so it is easier for the humidity to reach the 'gar? am i being neurotic and should just quit worrying???
> 
> i am in trouble too. it is getting serious folks. i am even thinking about cigars at work now. good thing i work in the gym with the kids at PE and not explosives or sensitive intel. :ss


Do whatever you feel is right. The cello-issue has been beaten like a dead horse lol. It comes down to personal preference. Your cigars can breathe fine in them, but unless they're something you're afraid of damaging, you can take them off and rest them in the nude ;P.

And Johnny, you told me you were gonna go do your homework, too!!! :spank: liez!!!! ahaha
The DPG Blue had a little more barnyard taste this time around... Kinda odd, but it was good nonetheless. The other John from around the way that I hang out with had his birthday recently so we smoked my last 2 in celebration lol.

A little trivia: the Colorado Rockies keep their baseballs in humidors to retain their optimal playability. My dad just told me this when I was talking to him about my humidor theory lol.


----------



## smelvis

My turn for a stupid one, someone explain how the ring gauge works and why?

Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman

smelvis said:


> My turn for a stupid one, someone explain how the ring gauge works and why?
> 
> Thanks


Ring gauge is measured in 64ths of an inch. for example a cigar with a ring gauge of 60 is just about an inch, whereas a cigar with a ring gauge of 38 is very close to half an inch. It is an accurate way to measure the diameter of a cigar.


----------



## nativetexan_1

smelvis said:


> My turn for a stupid one, someone explain how the ring gauge works and why?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure I understand the question, but if I do: The ring gauge is measured in 64ths of an inch. Hence, a cigar with a ring gauge of 50 has a diameter of 50/64ths of an inch. As to why: Because that's the way it is.


----------



## JCK

smelvis said:


> My turn for a stupid one, someone explain how the ring gauge works and why?
> 
> Thanks


If you're talking about the forum ring gauge, then it's basically the Rep function in vBulletin.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rader-feedback-give-reputation-points-rg.html


----------



## smelvis

Okay ****ed up I mean ring gauge listed when you post like yours here..

Join Date: Dec 2007
City: Canton
State: Texas
Real First Name: *Jerry*
Posts: 985 
Gameroom cash: $3474
Ring Gauge: *102 
*
Trader Feedback: 0 trades


----------



## eyesack

Are Augusto Reyes and Rolando Reyes related?


----------



## JoeyBear

eyesack said:


> Are Augusto Reyes and Rolando Reyes related?


I believe they are father and son, but I'll have to check.


----------



## Habanolover

eyesack said:


> Are Augusto Reyes and Rolando Reyes related?





JoeyBear said:


> I believe they are father and son, but I'll have to check.


*Seems they are of no relation to each other. The following is an excerpt with a link to the rest of the article...*



> You may have heard of Rolando Reyes, the cigar master behind Reyes Family Cigars and the Puros Indios brand, but who is Augusto Reyes? Augusto's family has been in the tobacco business for over 150 years in the Dominican Republic, and they are not exiled Cubans like the other Reyes family who make their cigars in Honduras. For the last couple of years or so, Augusto Reyes has been producing his own brand of Dominican puros made entirely with tobaccos from the Dominican Republic...
> 
> *rest of the article*


----------



## SureShot81

Two questions:

1. What do the medals/coins on many cigar bands signify?

2. Does a cigar company aging mean the same as aging in your humidor? (e.g. some cigar companies age their cigars for so many year, is this the same as the aging you do in your humidor?)


----------



## gjcab09

SureShot81 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What do the medals/coins on many cigar bands signify?


Don't know.



SureShot81 said:


> 2. Does a cigar company aging mean the same as aging in your humidor? (e.g. some cigar companies age their cigars for so many year, is this the same as the aging you do in your humidor?)


Not absolutely certain, but I believe that cigar company aging mostly refers to the amount of time that the loose tobacco leaves are aged before being rolled, as opposed to aging rolled cigars in your humi. I have heard of some companies aging rolled cigars for extended times before selling them, also, though. This is one of those areas in this hobby that seems to have multiple answers, depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## Cypress

SureShot81 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What do the medals/coins on many cigar bands signify?
> 
> 2. Does a cigar company aging mean the same as aging in your humidor? (e.g. some cigar companies age their cigars for so many year, is this the same as the aging you do in your humidor?)


1. It signifies the creativeness of the band designer for the company. Sometimes it has some family ties. Appealing bands to some means that they will buy it.

2. You have to really watch how this is worded. Some age the tobacco for say "7" year then roll it. While others can mean that the cigar has been aged for "7" years. The likelihood that cigar has been sitting for quite some time is slim except for top end, limited cigars because manufactures have to make money and the well established ones can afford to do something like that. The difference in flavour between the two will be the cigar that has been sitting for 7 years will have a marriage of all the flavours where as the the one just rolled using 7 year old tobacco will still have to rest.


----------



## SureShot81

OK, for a specific example. A Padron 1926. Is it rolled and aged 5 years, or are the leaves just aged the 5 years, then rolled?


----------



## Cypress

SureShot81 said:


> OK, for a specific example. A Padron 1926. Is it rolled and aged 5 years, or are the leaves just aged the 5 years, then rolled?


Tobacco is aged 5 years then rolled from what I have read.


----------



## Nitrosportman

hey cypress you ride in the houston area????

gimme a shout

ke5qgk at hotmail dot com


----------



## mrsmitty

How do you pronounce Altadis?


----------



## Habanolover

mrsmitty said:


> How do you pronounce Altadis?


Al - tah - dis


----------



## eyesack

madurolover said:


> *Seems they are of no relation to each other. The following is an excerpt with a link to the rest of the article...*


I see... At least probably not an immediate relation. Thanks!


----------



## smelvis

Okay 60 day's to see address's right?

Then where do you look for them.

Thanks


----------



## mrsmitty

smelvis said:


> Okay 60 day's to see address's right?
> 
> Then where do you look for them.
> 
> Thanks


Just click view profile then click "about me" and towards the bottom it'll say "bomb cigar pass address"


----------



## smelvis

Thanks
How come mental farts happen more often to some than others?

kool it works now I can stop begging and look up my own, to all that helped thanks!


----------



## mrsmitty

Is a Panatela the same as a Lancero? Because I see they make a Flor De Oliva Panatela 7x36.


----------



## Shaz

mrsmitty said:


> Is a Panatela the same as a Lancero? Because I see they make a Flor De Oliva Panatela 7x36.


I always thought Panatelas were shorter than that. At least the ones I've bought.


----------



## dartstothesea

Shaz said:


> I always thought Panatelas were shorter than that. At least the ones I've bought.


I think for the most part they are, I've seen very few that reach the 7 - 71/2 inch mark. My guess is that the Flor de Oliva line doesnt have a Lancero? Because they just call it a panatela?


----------



## smelvis

hope there is not a limit on stupid questions.

Okay here goes, My albums say I have one more picture upload available, so what should I do, if I delete pictures won't they disappear in the threads and therefore make the thread look funny.

Idea's or help please. I don't like photo bucket either they also seem to block stuff randomly.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ericb13

smelvis said:


> hope there is not a limit on stupid questions.
> 
> Okay here goes, My albums say I have one more picture upload available, so what should I do, if I delete pictures won't they disappear in the threads and therefore make the thread look funny.
> 
> Idea's or help please. I don't like photo bucket either they also seem to block stuff randomly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


You may try this one... PostImage.org - free image hosting / photo sharing / upload pictures

>>>
About PostImage.org

PostImage.org was founded in 2004 to provide forums with an easy way to upload images for free. PostImage is a very simple, fast, reliable free image host. It's perfect for linking to auctions, message boards, blogs, and other websites. PostImage guarantees maximum uptime and performance so your image will be here whenever you need it. There is no registration or login, all you have to do is submit your picture. With continuous upgrades and dedicated staff PostImage is the #1 solution for Free Image Hosting.


----------



## eyesack

Here's one: Why do Pepin blended cigars all have that pepper to them? I'm beginning to not like it, I think that it tastes like over-compensation for a smoother, fuller-bodied smoke. Like, now I've smoked much better sticks (please remember, it's only my opinion, and even that's apt to change) that were twice as flavorful without the pepper. OTOH, I do have a black and a white Pepin that I haven't tried yet, so I'll give them a shot.

I'm basing this opinion thing off of blues and (can't remember what the other one is off the top of my head).


----------



## eyesack

o wait i knoe! cuz some people like country music and some people like rock and roll... there's something out there for everyone i see...


----------



## smelvis

ericb13 said:


> You may try this one... PostImage.org - free image hosting / photo sharing / upload pictures
> 
> >>>
> About PostImage.org
> 
> PostImage.org was founded in 2004 to provide forums with an easy way to upload images for free. PostImage is a very simple, fast, reliable free image host. It's perfect for linking to auctions, message boards, blogs, and other websites. PostImage guarantees maximum uptime and performance so your image will be here whenever you need it. There is no registration or login, all you have to do is submit your picture. With continuous upgrades and dedicated staff PostImage is the #1 solution for Free Image Hosting.


Thank You Eric


----------



## mrsmitty

eyesack said:


> o wait i knoe! cuz some people like country music and some people like rock and roll... there's something out there for everyone i see...


Are you answering your own questions again Eyesack? I told you to turn the voices off in your head. :argue:


----------



## JackH

I use a mouse with my pc but if I had a second one would I refer to them as mice?


----------



## thebayratt

JackH said:


> I use a mouse with my pc but if I had a second one would I refer to them as mice?


I have two, I refer to them as "the mouses" but then again I am from the south.


----------



## gjcab09

JackH said:


> I use a mouse with my pc but if I had a second one would I refer to them as mice?


I dunno, but the avatar really brought back some fun memories!..."I've never seen a man get through a day so fast."...good stuff! Lee Marvin was the best!


----------



## fiddlegrin

thebayratt said:


> I have two, I refer to them as "the mouses" but then again I am from the south.


*No No No____!!!* :rant:

It's Mices!!!..... As in "I'm gonna get them meecez to pieces"!!!!!!! 

.


----------



## JackH

gjcab09 said:


> I dunno, but the avatar really brought back some fun memories!..."I've never seen a man get through a day so fast."...good stuff! Lee Marvin was the best!


 Yeah, a good one. But don't forget "hey Kid your eyes look kinda bloodshot", answered with "you oughta see them from this side".


----------



## gjcab09

JackH said:


> Yeah, a good one. But don't forget "hey Kid your eyes look kinda bloodshot", answered with "you oughta see them from this side".


or "Happy Birthday to you...happy birthday to you..."

My apologies for the Hijack, we now return you to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## JackH

My fault. I figured when I posted that avatar, it would turn a few heads.


----------



## eyesack

mrsmitty said:


> Are you answering your own questions again Eyesack? I told you to turn the voices off in your head. :argue:


Rofl yah mon, been a stressful week lol they're creeping up again! :ask: ahaha


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

i use a guillotine double blade cutter to cut my cigars. what i do is line up the blades where they are touching the cigar and leave just a sliver of the cap on. once i do this i hold it out and make sure the cigar is square so i get a straight cut and then snip it. 

how does everyone else use the dbl blade guillotine? do you cut starting with the blades all the way open then use a quick snapping motion to cut or do you start with the blades on the gar like i do? tell me about your technique...


----------



## Habanolover

bigdaddysmoker said:


> i use a guillotine double blade cutter to cut my cigars. what i do is line up the blades where they are touching the cigar and leave just a sliver of the cap on. once i do this i hold it out and make sure the cigar is square so i get a straight cut and then snip it.
> 
> how does everyone else use the dbl blade guillotine? do you cut starting with the blades all the way open then use a quick snapping motion to cut or do you start with the blades on the gar like i do? tell me about your technique...


Gordon, I do it the same way you do. You can also lay the cutter down on a flat surface and then hold the cigar upright in it and cut it this way. This makes sure that you get the same cut time after time.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

i didn't think about doing that but it is the same principle as a cohiba cutter i once used in a cigar lounge, you couldn't put the gar all the way through the cutter, it had a back to it. it took me two clips to get the cut i wanted though! nice heavy duty cutter though they had....


----------



## mrsmitty

What exactly does "purging" a cigar mean? I've read that its re-lighting a cigar after its been out for an extended amount of time. And I've also read that you can "purge" your cigar when it starts to taste bitter because of the build up of tar, by re-lighting the cigar at this point it will burn off the tar and revive the flavor. Is this correct? I'm getting different answers on google.


----------



## smelvis

mrsmitty said:


> What exactly does "purging" a cigar mean? I've read that its re-lighting a cigar after its been out for an extended amount of time. And I've also read that you can "purge" your cigar when it starts to taste bitter because of the build up of tar, by re-lighting the cigar at this point it will burn off the tar and revive the flavor. Is this correct? I'm getting different answers on google.


Here Bro!
How to Purge a Cigar - Cigar FAQ - PuffingCigars.com


----------



## mrsmitty

smelvis said:


> Here Bro!
> How to Purge a Cigar - Cigar FAQ - PuffingCigars.com


Thats the first page I read, but I just wanted to make sure that was correct info. Also how many people practice this?


----------



## smelvis

mrsmitty said:


> Thats the first page I read, but I just wanted to make sure that was correct info. Also how many people practice this?


I've done it a few times, at first I didn't know I was purging it just worked. Go figure!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

i watched the video on how its done and i must say that it has worked well for me. every once in awhile, maybe once per third i will blow through the cigar rather than puff. and about the middle or last third i will blow through it and light it at the same time, it really brings back the flavor of a cigar


----------



## Smoke Rises

mrsmitty said:


> What exactly does "purging" a cigar mean? I've read that its re-lighting a cigar after its been out for an extended amount of time. And I've also read that you can "purge" your cigar when it starts to taste bitter because of the build up of tar, by re-lighting the cigar at this point it will burn off the tar and revive the flavor. Is this correct? I'm getting different answers on google.


it's a good idea when you know you are going to let the cigar go out. a good idea before and during a relight. and it's not so much burning off tar but gases stored in the stick.tar is in there to stay. and one can cut down on tar build up by not drawing fast and often, allowing a stick to rest in between puffs works wonders. many times small draws will taste much much better. always try to keep the heat down for a cooler more enjoyable smoking experience


----------



## Smoke Rises

mrsmitty said:


> Is a Panatela the same as a Lancero? Because I see they make a Flor De Oliva Panatela 7x36.


many manufacturers are with in a certain range give or take a half inch or so and 2 ring gauges up or down. here's an example: Padron Churchill's are 6.7/8 X 46 when traditionally a Churchill is 7x48 or even X 50. robustos are 5x50 normally Excaliber 1066 dark knight III's 4.5 x 50


----------



## Smoke Rises

Cypress said:


> 1. It signifies the creativeness of the band designer for the company. Sometimes it has some family ties. Appealing bands to some means that they will buy it.
> 
> 2. You have to really watch how this is worded. Some age the tobacco for say "7" year then roll it. While others can mean that the cigar has been aged for "7" years. The likelihood that cigar has been sitting for quite some time is slim except for top end, limited cigars because manufactures have to make money and the well established ones can afford to do something like that. The difference in flavour between the two will be the cigar that has been sitting for 7 years will have a marriage of all the flavours where as the the one just rolled using 7 year old tobacco will still have to rest.


always have to watch the wording. RP will say 7 10 12 year old tobacco but that only means the wrapper not the filler. tricky tricky stuff :suspicious:


----------



## RazzBarlow

OK, I just read through 42 pages and got some GREAT wisdom and knowledge (Who knew you could purge a cigar?).

I also got some good laughs.

I can't think of a stupid question right now, but I reserve the right to ask stupid questions later!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rookee

Wow, you read the whole thing? Every post?


----------



## RazzBarlow

Rookee said:


> Wow, you read the whole thing? Every post?


Yeah, I read the whole damned thing. Every post.

When a man seeks knowledge, he has to be willing to climb the mountain, right?


----------



## K Baz

RazzBarlow said:


> When a man seeks knowledge, he has to be willing to climb the mountain, right?


Or swim to Cuba - which ever is easier


----------



## Qball

Does anybody else 'chuckle' when they see the term 'pipe smoker' used on this forum.

Back in the days, when you referred to someone being a 'pipe smoker' they were sucking on something 'else'

LOL


----------



## Habanolover

Qball said:


> Does anybody else 'chuckle' when they see the term 'pipe smoker' used on this forum.
> 
> Back in the days, when you referred to someone being a 'pipe smoker' they were sucking on something 'else'
> 
> LOL


Not really. For the most part this is an adult community.


----------



## Qball

Yep, that would be my childish sense of humor... LOL

My post was more in jest, please nobody get worked up over it.


----------



## CajunMaduro

Wow, what a great thread. Just Like Razz, I have spent the last two days reading every post. It could be a "Cigars for Dummies" book. We wife is convinced that I was looking at ****. No man can read something that long that has nothing to do with **** or football.


----------



## jerseyjay

mrsmitty said:


> What exactly does "purging" a cigar mean? I've read that its re-lighting a cigar after its been out for an extended amount of time. And I've also read that you can "purge" your cigar when it starts to taste bitter because of the build up of tar, by re-lighting the cigar at this point it will burn off the tar and revive the flavor. Is this correct? I'm getting different answers on google.


Joshua,

Check out this link to see "cigar purging" in action --> ww.youtube.com/watch?v=AZdAS_97DxU


----------



## mrsmitty

jerseyjay said:


> Joshua,
> 
> Check out this link to see "cigar purging" in action --> YouTube - Purging your cigar


Thanks for posting the video, I have scavenged through Docs website but wasn't aware he had any videos on youtube.


----------



## RazzBarlow

OK, I've come up with one...I know WHAT a HERF is. But what does it stand for? It's an off the wall word, so it has to be an acronym or something. What does it mean? What does it stand for? What's the origin of the word?


----------



## DSturg369

All I could find was here... herf origin - Google Search

Not very clear but gives a somewhat history.


----------



## RazzBarlow

DSturg369 said:


> All I could find was here... herf origin - Google Search
> 
> Not very clear but gives a somewhat history.


 Well...at least some of those were good for a laugh. Thanks Dale.


----------



## dmisc

A very good read. I just finished reading the whole thread as well. I learned a lot and answered many stupid questions that I had.

Thanks.


----------



## Jenady

I could not figure out how to search for this so I will just ask. Why are all references to ****** always referenced as ******? 

I know they do not support tobacco sales.


----------



## Habanolover

Jenady said:


> I could not figure out how to search for this so I will just ask. Why are all references to ****** always referenced as ******?
> 
> I know they do not support tobacco sales.


They were crawling these sites and suspending peoples accounts when they noticed a reference to them being used for tobacco sales.


----------



## Jenady

madurolover said:


> They were crawling these sites and suspending peoples accounts when they noticed a reference to them being used for tobacco sales.


OMG! That is so Orwellian. Big Brother is alive and watching.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

the 3 braided cigars, do you separate them and smoke individually or do you smoke all three at once?


----------



## smelvis

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> the 3 braided cigars, do you separate them and smoke individually or do you smoke all three at once?


I asked Jesse that the other day, you separate them.


----------



## Habanolover

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> the 3 braided cigars, do you separate them and smoke individually or do you smoke all three at once?


They are meant to be smoked separately but some brothers have smoked all 3 at once (while cutting their grass to boot). *Partagas Culebras-Mythbuster Style*


----------



## Blaylock-cl

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> the 3 braided cigars, do you separate them and smoke individually or do you smoke all three at once?


You would separate them before smoking.

Here's a little more info. on Culebras:
Culebra Cigar Story - Cigar FAQ - PuffingCigars.com


----------



## asmartbull

I know I should know this one,but................
Are all the wood cigar boxes Spanish cedar?
If not, how can you tell

Thanks for your time............


----------



## CajunMaduro

I have never had or tried to aquire an authentic Cuban Cigar. What is the best way, besides visiting Cuba, to try to get them? Can this even be answered in here?


----------



## DSturg369

asmartbull said:


> I know I should know this one,but................
> Are all the wood cigar boxes Spanish cedar?
> If not, how can you tell
> 
> Thanks for your time............


Many boxes are other types of non-odor or low-odor woods for decorative purposes with a thin lining of Spanish Cedar. The better companies use a thicker laminate or lining and a few.... very few... use Spanish Cedar for the entire box.


----------



## asmartbull

DSturg369 said:


> Many boxes are other types of non-odor or low-odor woods for decorative purposes with a thin lining of Spanish Cedar. The better companies use a thicker laminate or lining and a few.... very few... use Spanish Cedar for the entire box.


Thanks Dale
That is what I thought
I see many have the very thin layer on slide top boxes


----------



## DSturg369

CajunMaduro said:


> I have never had or tried to aquire an authentic Cuban Cigar. What is the best way, besides visiting Cuba, to try to get them? Can this even be answered in here?


Being that you live in TX, you can simply drive over the border into ole' Mexico and enjoy as many fine Cubans as you like. The hardest part is to find a reputable dealer and make sure you are getting the real-deal. As far as getting them on this side of the Rio Grande, others with more experience in Habanos will have to answer that for you.


----------



## jessejava187

In the cooler do i crack my boxes a little?


----------



## DSturg369

jessejava187 said:


> In the cooler do i crack my boxes a little?


Open or closed, it's all good. I leave all mine closed and haven't had a problem for nearly 10 years. Humidity will find it's way in and out as needed, provided you keep the cooler at the right level.


----------



## nativetexan_1

madurolover said:


> They were crawling these sites and suspending peoples accounts when they noticed a reference to them being used for tobacco sales.


I give up. Who are "******" and "they"?


----------



## DSturg369

nativetexan_1 said:


> i give up. Who are "******" and "they"?


p

a

y

p

a

l


----------



## Jenady

When a vendor prices his cigars like this,

*Montecristo No.1 25s x 3*

is he pricing three boxes of 25 cigars?


----------



## mrsmitty

Jenady said:


> When a vendor prices his cigars like this,
> 
> *Montecristo No.1 25s x 3*
> 
> is he pricing three boxes of 25 cigars?


could be a type o


----------



## Cypress

Jenady said:


> When a vendor prices his cigars like this,
> 
> *Montecristo No.1 25s x 3*
> 
> is he pricing three boxes of 25 cigars?


1 box of 25 goes for about 230 and if its in the 5-600 range then it may be for 3. Do you have a link or pic?


----------



## Habanolover

Jenady said:


> When a vendor prices his cigars like this,
> 
> *Montecristo No.1 25s x 3*
> 
> is he pricing three boxes of 25 cigars?


Yes that is what they mean. That is the price for 3 boxes of 25 each.


----------



## Habanolover

Cypress said:


> 1 box of 25 goes for about 230 and if its in the 5-600 range then it may be for 3. Do you have a link or pic?


He can't link to it Sam as it is for Cuban cigars, at least I am almost 100% certain it is. I have never seen a domestic site use this format but a lot of the Cuban vendors do.

Of course I may be wrong about the site which wouldn't be a huge surprise either. :r


----------



## Jenady

Thanks guys. I could not imagine what else it could be. It is in a Christmas Special Sale section. It brings the price per stick down to $6.61.


----------



## thebayratt

Here is a question for the pipe enjoyers. 
I am not a pipe smoker but have been curious about them. One day I would like to get an inexpensive pipe or three and see what comes of it.
Do you have to keep your baccy at a certain temp or humidity similar to cigars for it to smoke right?
Thanks in advance~

954


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

I started smoking a gurkah Micro batch liga VH-7 last night but everytime i put it down i had to puff 5-9 times just to get some decent amount of smoke, i could get air through there so i dont think it was plugged (even though im not entirely sure what plugged is) and it stayed lit it just wasnt doing the smoke thing, i even stuck a rod through it to open it up and the same thing, i know it might be hard to pin point the problem because im lost.


----------



## Trev

Is a 'party short' and Partagas short the same thing?


----------



## dennis569

thebayratt said:


> Here is a question for the pipe enjoyers.
> I am not a pipe smoker but have been curious about them. One day I would like to get an inexpensive pipe or three and see what comes of it.
> Do you have to keep your baccy at a certain temp or humidity similar to cigars for it to smoke right?
> Thanks in advance~
> 
> 954


room temp, and maybe 25%.
at least that's where mine is. I could be all screwed up, usually am.
a lot of pipe tobacco needs a bit of drying before smoking.
Go for it.


----------



## ssutton219

Trev said:


> Is a 'party short' and Partagas short the same thing?


Yep...just like Boli--Bolivar

Shawn


----------



## DSturg369

Room air and temps for my pipe tobaccos. A little set on the window seal, in direct sunlight for a day is nice as well, and makes FVF and other primarily VA blends taste extremely good.


----------



## eyesack

ssutton219 said:


> Yep...just like Boli--Bolivar
> 
> Shawn


You know, when I first joined here, I thought everyone was talking about their pens! Yes, you'll probably re-read that again. lol! Anyway, Boli en espaNol is short for "boligrafo", which is a pen lol.

I got a question:
I've been reading about a lot of these Padrons lately. WTF is the difference between all of them?!?! lol I am so utterly confused! I'm sure that the ummmm not sure if there's a secret-decoder-ring name, so I'll call them the "K-Series" as in 1k, 2k, 3k, etc. (thousands), is the "value line". But what is the deal with the Anniversary one(s?) and the 80th and the 26th and all that jazz?

I mean, like the Fuente lines are easy for me to distinguish, because they either have different NAMES or... yeah, different NAMES. The whole number thing eff's me up bad lol. Whoever said Asians were good at math lied. Or maybe it's that the Jewish up-bringing with my dad as the family accountant cancelled it out like 2 black holes? What would happen if... nm I'll ask that in a separate question.


----------



## eyesack

Next question... What would happen if two black holes were formed right next to each other?!?!


----------



## dartstothesea

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> I started smoking a gurkah Micro batch liga VH-7 last night but everytime i put it down i had to puff 5-9 times just to get some decent amount of smoke, i could get air through there so i dont think it was plugged (even though im not entirely sure what plugged is) and it stayed lit it just wasnt doing the smoke thing, i even stuck a rod through it to open it up and the same thing, i know it might be hard to pin point the problem because im lost.


Could be a little too moist, dude.


----------



## DSturg369

eyesack said:


> Next question... What would happen if two black holes were formed right next to each other?!?!


This is what I could find.....

_"It has happened before. There are supermassive black holes, and they got that way in part from combining with other black holes. And just as it has happened before, it will happen again. It is likely happening now somewhere in the universe.
A small black hole is circling a very large one near the event horizon. The X-rays and other higher energy electromagnetic radiation created here bathe this volume of space in increasingly more energy. Soon the gravity of the more massive black hole will pluck the smaller one from spacetime and only the larger one will remain. Or two black holes of approximately equal mass are caught in a "waltz" orchestrated by their mutual gravity. They are gliding like two dancers an arm's length apart who are holding onto each other's hands. In a short while they will pull each other closer and embrace, becoming one.
The universe holds wonders that could not have even been imagined just a single lifetime ago. What else hides from our view behind a curtain of gas and dust or concealed by a massive star field?"_


----------



## RazzBarlow

DSturg369 said:


> This is what I could find.....
> 
> _"blah blah blah science stuff blah blah blah__"_


Soooo, you decided to answer this one instead of his previous question about the Padrons? Is it easier to explain 2 black holes than Padron's naming/numbering system?:rockon:


----------



## DSturg369

I'm not a big fan of the Padron line, aside from their Anni' Series. 

I think they toss several sticks on the floor. All those that point North get counted. 3 sticks pointing North = 3000 series. 4 sticks = 4000 series. And so forth and so on. :noidea:


----------



## eyesack

DSturg369 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Padron line, aside from their Anni' Series.
> 
> I think they toss several sticks on the floor. All those that point North get counted. 3 sticks pointing North = 3000 series. 4 sticks = 4000 series. And so forth and so on. :noidea:


LOL! also, the black hole answer... You win 1-million interwebz, sir!ound:


----------



## Wolf4Fun

RazzBarlow said:


> Soooo, you decided to answer this one instead of his previous question about the Padrons? Is it easier to explain 2 black holes than Padron's naming/numbering system?:rockon:


Well, actually, yes it is.


----------



## eyesack

Hahaha I agree. I can understand that. There's a reason I'm not a math-related major in school. My teacher asked me if Johnny has 4 apples and he ate 2, how many apples are left? I answered: "...Double apple?" lol apparently, that was the wrong answer =(. And this was this past summer. 

New question: I know that Aluminum Oxide is what happens to aluminum when it 'rusts' (not really rust, i know, but for lack of a better word), but why is it that cigars come packed in aluminum tubes without affecting the flavor? I'm asking this because I'm about to attempt to put some of these tubes that Dave's bombed me with to good use... AKA custom HF bead tubes. =D


----------



## dennis569

eyesack said:


> Next question... What would happen if two black holes were formed right next to each other?!?!


There were these two broads I knew in college.....
Give me a moment, I can get more offensive.

"When the people fear the government, that's tyranny"


----------



## Perfecto Dave

DSturg369 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Padron line, aside from their Anni' Series.
> 
> I think they toss several sticks on the floor. All those that point North get counted. 3 sticks pointing North = 3000 series. 4 sticks = 4000 series. And so forth and so on. :noidea:


That's some funny stuff............I just got this visual of all the employees playing some Jinga game with the cigars to see which box they go in!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

eyesack said:


> New question: I know that Aluminum Oxide is what happens to aluminum when it 'rusts' (not really rust, i know, but for lack of a better word), but why is it that cigars come packed in aluminum tubes without affecting the flavor? I'm asking this because I'm about to attempt to put some of these tubes that Dave's bombed me with to good use... AKA custom HF bead tubes. =D


The "gaps" in the aluminum oxide crystal structure are smaller than O2 molecules, so the oxide coating is literally just a few atoms thick, and protects the aluminum underneath it from any further oxidation. If you polish aluminum, it removes the oxide layer, but if it is left open to the air it will oxidize the new surface fairly quickly, and it will turn dull again.

The crystal structure is also very, very hard, and is a common component of "sandpaper" and other abrasives, so it doesn't generally rub off on things that come into contact with it. It is less resistant to acidic environments, however, which is why you want to avoid storing or cooking acidic foods in it, such as sourdough.

Sodas are acidic, but they're packed in aluminum cans by the gazillions, right? Soda cans are sprayed with a very thin layer of polymer coating when they are manufactured.

There are some alloys of aluminum, referred to as "bright", that are almost impervious to corrosion, except under very extreme conditions. Apparently it's also even more of a pain in the ass to weld than regular aluminum.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Good answer perpetualnoob.

I work as an aircraft machinist and about 95% of the parts we make/repair are aluminum. That corrosion, if left unchecked for long periods of time under certain circumstances, will pervade the Aluminum just like steel will rust (another form of corrosion). We use what's called "Clad" aluminum sheetmetal (what you referred to as bright). We also mostly use 7000 series aluminums (7050, 7075, etc) which can't be welded anyhow.

But I believe that the aluminum used in a tubo has that same polymer coating that soda cans have, keeping them tasty and protecting your smokes from any corrosive residue!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I was going on the basis of some 30-year-old college chemistry mixed with the research and reading of a welder/metallurgist (me) for whom the term "amateur" is frighteningly inadequate.

I never thought about the tubos also being coated on the inside, but it wouldn't really surprise me either way. Seems like one that at least has the cap on it tightly would be close enough to hermetically sealed that it would literally take decades for enough air and moisture to get in there to make much of a difference. With the cigar in there, there isn't much 'atmosphere' in there to deal with, anyway.

Now that I've thought about it, I have my own dumb question, which I can't think of any practical way to answer. Say you took a typical toro-sized cigar and exactly measured the volume of it, then 'magically' compacted all the air out of it and measured it again, I wonder what the ratio would be? Like, what would be the ideal range of how much of a cigar is incorporated air? If I just had a few billion dollars in stimulus funds, and maybe a couple of trips to outer space, I'm pretty sure I could come up with an answer. I'm not really interested in exploring any simpler, cheaper alternatives.


----------



## eyesack

PerpetualNoob said:


> The "gaps" in the aluminum oxide crystal structure are smaller than O2 molecules, so the oxide coating is literally just a few atoms thick, and protects the aluminum underneath it from any further oxidation. If you polish aluminum, it removes the oxide layer, but if it is left open to the air it will oxidize the new surface fairly quickly, and it will turn dull again.
> 
> The crystal structure is also very, very hard, and is a common component of "sandpaper" and other abrasives, so it doesn't generally rub off on things that come into contact with it. It is less resistant to acidic environments, however, which is why you want to avoid storing or cooking acidic foods in it, such as sourdough.
> 
> Sodas are acidic, but they're packed in aluminum cans by the gazillions, right? Soda cans are sprayed with a very thin layer of polymer coating when they are manufactured.
> 
> There are some alloys of aluminum, referred to as "bright", that are almost impervious to corrosion, except under very extreme conditions. Apparently it's also even more of a pain in the ass to weld than regular aluminum.


That's what I was told by my friend who is a materials engineer, just wanted to know if it would have any effect if I put HF beads in there, I guess I'll find out!


----------



## unsafegraphics

PerpetualNoob said:


> I was going on the basis of some 30-year-old college chemistry mixed with the research and reading of a welder/metallurgist (me) for whom the term "amateur" is frighteningly inadequate.


I hope you did not feel that I was calling you an amateur, I'm not sure if that was directed at me, but if it was, I meant no harm!!!

I was just sharing what I know about aluminum, that's all!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

unsafegraphics said:


> I hope you did not feel that I was calling you an amateur, I'm not sure if that was directed at me, but if it was, I meant no harm!!!
> 
> I was just sharing what I know about aluminum, that's all!


No, no. I was trying to say that I am whatever is just below amateur. Anyone who makes their living at it would definitely know more about it than I do, and your input was appreciated.

I was curious about the "clad" terminology, though. Is it actually "clad", as in some sort of sandwiched layer deal, or is CLAD an acronym for something?


----------



## cheese

Just finished all 46 pages of this thread and I have to say this is excellent reading. Both very humorous and very informative. IMHO, it merits being a sticky. I'm a member of several forums for various things and having a thread specifically for "stupid" questions is something I haven't seen before and it makes it feel friendly and comfortable for a noob to ask questions.

:focus: How do I get the site to quit sending me an email notification every time someone posts in a thread that I have posted in?


----------



## thebayratt

cheese said:


> :focus: How do I get the site to quit sending me an email notification every time someone posts in a thread that I have posted in?


User controls, Edit options, Default Thread Subscription Mode, Then you can change from instant, daily weekly, or none...


----------



## ShortyStogie

Ok guys,

I actually got an intelligent question:

Is there a prize for someone who just spent the past few hours of his life, reading this thread page for page, word for word? 

Anyhoos... great input, great questions, great answers! This is a wonderful place to be, and I'm glad I'm a part of it.

Just scored a box of Trinidad Fundadores from 2004... MOST excited about that. Just had to share!

-SS


----------



## smelvis

ShortyStogie said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> I actually got an intelligent question:
> 
> Is there a prize for someone who just spent the past few hours of his life, reading this thread page for page, word for word?
> 
> Anyhoos... great input, great questions, great answers! This is a wonderful place to be, and I'm glad I'm a part of it.
> 
> Just scored a box of Trinidad Fundadores from 2004... MOST excited about that. Just had to share!
> 
> -SS


Well there would be but you don't have an address on your profile! mg:


----------



## ShortyStogie

smelvis said:


> Well there would be but you don't have an address on your profile! mg:


LOL, smelvis...

I just updated it... Though, living in Pakistan, hats off to the one who decides to send me something all the way here!

-SS


----------



## smelvis

ShortyStogie said:


> LOL, smelvis...
> 
> I just updated it... Though, living in Pakistan, hats off to the one who decides to send me something all the way here!
> 
> -SS


Done! will it get there with just a first name? your on. :smile:


----------



## ShortyStogie

LOL! Smelvis, yup... it will... 

Juuuuust to be safe, will pm you the last name!

And merry christmas to all!

-SS


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

why cant you have cigars in the humi while seasoning it?, yes the answer is probably all over the place and i am very lazy


----------



## smelvis

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> why cant you have cigars in the humi while seasoning it?, yes the answer is probably all over the place and i am very lazy


They draw the moisture from the cigars into the cedar, not good!! :smile:


----------



## RazzBarlow

I think I know the answer to this, but I'm gonna ask anyway. (I just looked at some old flame wars) What does it mean when a user name is pink?

Second dumb question: Why doesn't the Cigar Accessory Discussion show up in "Latest Threads" on the right hand side?


----------



## K Baz

RazzBarlow said:


> I think I know the answer to this, but I'm gonna ask anyway. (I just looked at some old flame wars) What does it mean when a user name is pink?
> 
> Second dumb question: Why doesn't the Cigar Accessory Discussion show up in "Latest Threads" on the right hand side?


I believe the pink name indicates that the person is banned and or has asked to be removed from the site.

As for the second question I have no idea.


----------



## BriBoy01

I know this may be a Noob question but I am a Noob so ... How can you tell the date when a cigar was made? For example what year the tobacco was grown, when it was rolled, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## DSturg369

BriBoy01 said:


> I know this may be a Noob question but I am a Noob so ... How can you tell the date when a cigar was made? For example what year the tobacco was grown, when it was rolled, etc.? Thanks.


Unless it's a special release or something similar, it's next to impossible to tell.


----------



## K Baz

BriBoy01 said:


> I know this may be a Noob question but I am a Noob so ... How can you tell the date when a cigar was made? For example what year the tobacco was grown, when it was rolled, etc.? Thanks.


Alot of us refer to a date when we are talking about a cigar i.e. I smoked a 08 Monte # 2 last night.

Well we are not actually referring to the date it was rolled or the year the tobacco came from but rather the box date - the date stamped on the box when it was packed.

Now if your cooler and smarter then me and you know the time that tobacco i uaully fermented etc you could put together rough dates as to year grown, when it was cured, roled etc.

But most of us are only concerned with the box date. It gives you a rough idea on how long a cigar has be well a cigar.


----------



## BriBoy01

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Jogi

i hope it doesn't sound too stupid but what happens when you humify DRY-CURED (read el-cheapo) cigars? will they benefit in ANY way from humification and aging? :behindsofa:

@ShortyStogie, sir i'm from Pakistan too, from Islamabad to be exact... i hope i'm not asking for too much if i ask you to PM me your email.. a fellow countryman could better help me in search of good tobacciana. thank you


----------



## axi

Alright...I shot over an e-mail or two to the help desk and have gotten no response...does anyone know how I can change my user name to not reflect the -cl at the end of it?
When CS and CL all came together to become puff...I had my user name change from axi-cs to axi-cl...and now i just want it to go back to axi. is there a way to do this?


----------



## DoctaJ

axi-cl said:


> Alright...I shot over an e-mail or two to the help desk and have gotten no response...does anyone know how I can change my user name to not reflect the -cl at the end of it?
> When CS and CL all came together to become puff...I had my user name change from axi-cs to axi-cl...and now i just want it to go back to axi. is there a way to do this?


Well, I can help you a little with an explanation. The reason you have -cl at the end of your name was that someone already had the name 'axi' at CS before the merger. The decision must have been made to have CS names trump those of CL, and that is why that person's name stayed the same and you had -cl added to yours.

I know this probably isn't the answer you were looking for, but at least I can shed a little light on the situation for you.


----------



## axi

That's the thing...i use axi for every forum account i use...so when i was on CS or CL i was axi. Dang. I wish i could change this and do without the hyphen. I feel like I'm married and someone didn't want to take my last name.


----------



## Jogi

Jogi said:


> i hope it doesn't sound too stupid but what happens when you humify DRY-CURED (read drugstore) cigars? will they benefit in ANY way from humification and aging? :behindsofa:
> 
> @ShortyStogie, sir i'm from Pakistan too, from Islamabad to be exact... i hope i'm not asking for too much if i ask you to PM me your email.. a fellow countryman could better help me in search of good tobacciana. thank you


gentlemen??oke:


----------



## unsafegraphics

Jogi said:


> gentlemen??oke:


 I have 1 King Edward "It's a boy" left in my humidor (still in its cello, mind you) that I bought back when my son was born. So far, nothing has happened. No mold, and it seems the same as it ever was.


----------



## iaod816

I cannot find it, noobish yes, but is there any way to turn off the "send an email to your email account" posting feature. I looked under subscriptions but the only way I can figure it is to delete all the subscriptions...


----------



## shunoshi

iaod816 said:


> I cannot find it, noobish yes, but is there any way to turn off the "send an email to your email account" posting feature. I looked under subscriptions but the only way I can figure it is to delete all the subscriptions...


Go to the User Controls, select Edit Options. Under this you'll see a dropdown for subscription options, set it to "no email notification".


----------



## Jumes

iaod816 said:


> I cannot find it, noobish yes, but is there any way to turn off the "send an email to your email account" posting feature. I looked under subscriptions but the only way I can figure it is to delete all the subscriptions...


User Control at the top of page. Then Options and settings on left side, choose edit options. Then under Messaging and notifications uncheck instant email notification in the Default subscription mode area.

Think I got that right anyway.


----------



## Jumes

iaod816 said:


> I cannot find it, noobish yes, but is there any way to turn off the "send an email to your email account" posting feature. I looked under subscriptions but the only way I can figure it is to delete all the subscriptions...


User Control at the top of page. Then Options and settings on left side, choose edit options. Then under Messaging and notifications uncheck instant email notification in the Default subscription mode area.

Think I got that right anyway.

Edit: Man I wish I would have waited a minute or two. Ryan got you covered.


----------



## iaod816

Yes! Thank you very much. Good thing this post was started or else, lol!


----------



## SmoknTaz

axi-cl said:


> Alright...I shot over an e-mail or two to the help desk and have gotten no response...does anyone know how I can change my user name to not reflect the -cl at the end of it?
> When CS and CL all came together to become puff...I had my user name change from axi-cs to axi-cl...and now i just want it to go back to axi. is there a way to do this?





axi-cl said:


> That's the thing...i use axi for every forum account i use...so when i was on CS or CL i was axi. Dang. I wish i could change this and do without the hyphen. I feel like I'm married and someone didn't want to take my last name.


Ira, I had the same problem with the merge. Pm Stogie and he should be able to change it back for you. He just needs to confirm you are two of the same. :smoke2:


----------



## dmisc

I just received a CAO Flavours Sampler. The box is still sealed/wrapped in plastic. I have read that you shouldn't mix flavored gars and regular cigars in the same humidor. Since the CAO box is sealed, would it be okay to temporarily place that sealed box inside my humidor? If that is okay, what is the maximum amount of time I can keep that in there before I should start worrying?

I purchased them because my wife enjoyed a flavored cigar a long time ago, and I didnt even think about where to store it.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Bigtotoro

As long as the box is sealed, I should not thing it would be a problem. But if the box is "sealed" I am not sure if humidification will seep through as needed.


----------



## DSturg369

"Flavored" cigars and non-flavored cigars do not mix and will never be found stored together in my collection... Period. Even in a cello'ed box some aromas will get out.

As for storing a dry-cigar in a humidor, why would you It doesn't need the humidity and it takes up valuable space that could be filled with a cigar that does need it. Just my HO though.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

how does one go about smoking a culebra? do you untwist them and smoke one strand at a time? they look so weird.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

bigdaddysmoker said:


> how does one go about smoking a culebra? do you untwist them and smoke one strand at a time? they look so weird.


asked this a couple of pages ago, and its an either or type of a smoke.


----------



## DSturg369

Most I've seen take 'em apart, but I have seen them smoked altogether a time or two. It's your call.


----------



## unsafegraphics

I've had the Drew Estate Medusa and I tried to smoke it all at once, but it didn't work too well... :embarassed::smokin::embarassed:


----------



## K Baz

There is a fair amount of fact and fiction about these cigars/cigar.

Personally I would take them apart I believe they are meant for sharing

I have seem them smoked all together however I would imagine clipping and burn could be big tasks

However you could take a novel approach and taken them all apart then smoke them all at the same time.


----------



## dmisc

bigdaddysmoker said:


> how does one go about smoking a culebra? do you untwist them and smoke one strand at a time? they look so weird.





ninjaturtlenerd said:


> asked this a couple of pages ago, and its an either or type of a smoke.


Good thing I read this. I was just about to ask the same question...lol.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

dmisc, let me save you wading through the last pages, it says take 'em apart LoL. i figured that was the correct answer but i wanted to be sure. you know what assumption is......


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

I just received the heartfelt tubes, how can you tell if 70% of them are charged? the tubing they come in isnt transparent... if i do over charge the tube is there anything i should be worried about?


----------



## JoeyBear

Beads are simple, so don't worry too much about using too much distilled water. Get a spray bottle, take off one endcap, and spray them down, and when all the top beads turn clear, give it a couple more spritzes and you're done. You don't want water dripping out the holes. Put the cap back on, shake it a few times to make sure all water is absorbed by the beads, and you're golden!

For the record, split a culebra with two buddies...don't smoke it all at once. You'll look like a newb to others and it'll never smoke well. For those who have had them, could you imagine smoking a Partagas culebra without separating it?? That would knock 99.9% of people on their asses!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

JoeyBear said:


> Beads are simple, so don't worry too much about using too much distilled water. Get a spray bottle, take off one endcap, and spray them down, and when all the top beads turn clear, give it a couple more spritzes and you're done. You don't want water dripping out the holes. Put the cap back on, shake it a few times to make sure all water is absorbed by the beads, and you're golden!
> 
> For the record, split a culebra with two buddies...don't smoke it all at once. You'll look like a newb to others and it'll never smoke well. For those who have had them, could you imagine smoking a Partagas culebra without separating it?? That would knock 99.9% of people on their asses!!


caution opening the cap is dangerous!! lol beads just went flying everywhere... is there any way too tell the charge amount through the tube?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

One time I was able to see who bumped my RG and what they commented on and can no longer find how to access this??? Am I loosing my mind? (don't answer that part)


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Perfecto Dave said:


> One time I was able to see who bumped my RG and what they commented on and can no longer find how to access this??? Am I loosing my mind? (don't answer that part)


bottom of the user control page


----------



## necrozen

A guy who runs our cigar tasting here in Erlanger sold me 3 boxes of Camacho Liberty 09s for only $200. I still fancy myself as a noob and Ive never bought that many cigars at once, but the deal was just too amazing to pass up.

On to my question. One of the boxes still has the cellophane on the chest. Do I leave that on? I'm not talking about the individual cellophane on each cigar, as these are in individual coffins. I'm talking about the cellophane on the box of cigars itself.


----------



## unsafegraphics

necrozen said:


> A guy who runs our cigar tasting here in Erlanger sold me 3 boxes of Camacho Liberty 09s for only $200. I still fancy myself as a noob and Ive never bought that many cigars at once, but the deal was just too amazing to pass up.
> 
> On to my question. One of the boxes still has the cellophane on the chest. Do I leave that on? I'm not talking about the individual cellophane on each cigar, as these are in individual coffins. I'm talking about the cellophane on the box of cigars itself.


I would take it off of the box itself, unless you plan on selling it again.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

necrozen said:


> A guy who runs our cigar tasting here in Erlanger sold me 3 boxes of Camacho Liberty 09s for only $200. I still fancy myself as a noob and Ive never bought that many cigars at once, but the deal was just too amazing to pass up.
> 
> On to my question. One of the boxes still has the cellophane on the chest. Do I leave that on? I'm not talking about the individual cellophane on each cigar, as these are in individual coffins. I'm talking about the cellophane on the box of cigars itself.


I couldn't stand to leave it myself ...I'd have open it and make sure no beetles are at the buffet.


----------



## necrozen

unsafegraphics said:


> I would take it off of the box itself, unless you plan on selling it again.


I don't plan on selling them. I want to age them. So I'm assuming I should remove the outer box cellophane then.


----------



## necrozen

Perfecto Dave said:


> I couldn't stand to leave it myself ...I'd have open it and make sure no beetles are at the buffet.


ewe! :jaw: god i ddnt even think of that!! i have to go check them now!


----------



## quesadilla

necrozen said:


> A guy who runs our cigar tasting here in Erlanger sold me 3 boxes of Camacho Liberty 09s for only $200. I still fancy myself as a noob and Ive never bought that many cigars at once, but the deal was just too amazing to pass up.
> 
> On to my question. One of the boxes still has the cellophane on the chest. Do I leave that on? I'm not talking about the individual cellophane on each cigar, as these are in individual coffins. I'm talking about the cellophane on the box of cigars itself.


Jesus 3 box's, how bout selling 5 sticks : )
anyway how do I change the settings so when i open a thread the first post appears and not the last page of the recent post.


----------



## necrozen

quesadilla said:


> Jesus 3 box's, how bout selling 5 sticks : )
> anyway how do I change the settings so when i open a thread the first post appears and not the last page of the recent post.


Well last week we attended a tasting put on by party source where one of the featured cigars was the liberty. So today I asked if they had any of them left and he said he had 3 boxes in the humi back at the shop and asked what I'd pay for them because I guess they got them for free for the tasting or something. So I had $200 in my pocket and told him that and he took it. I'm resting 2 boxes and I'm gonna smoke one a month of the other box.

As for your other question, I'm not sure how to change post order but id like to know too.


----------



## bmatt1

question on seasoning a humidor: will filtered/ozonated water work as a substitute for distilled water if there is even a difference? i cant find distilled water at any of the px's on base and the taxis around here are insanely expensive.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

only distilled water is 100% pure water, with no mineral solids at all in it. It's really easy to distill your own if you can't buy any. Half fill a pot with a glass lid with water. Float another small dish in the pot of water, like a ramakin or something. Boil the pot with the lid on upside down. the steam condenses and drips off the lid into the dish in the middle. That is your distilled water, 100% Free.


----------



## unsafegraphics

pitbulljimmy said:


> only distilled water is 100% pure water, with no mineral solids at all in it. It's really easy to distill your own if you can't buy any. Half fill a pot with a glass lid with water. Float another small dish in the pot of water, like a ramakin or something. Boil the pot with the lid on upside down. the steam condenses and drips off the lid into the dish in the middle. That is your distilled water, 100% Free.


Or alternatively, you can do it like this.


----------



## bmatt1

pitbulljimmy said:


> only distilled water is 100% pure water, with no mineral solids at all in it. It's really easy to distill your own if you can't buy any. Half fill a pot with a glass lid with water. Float another small dish in the pot of water, like a ramakin or something. Boil the pot with the lid on upside down. the steam condenses and drips off the lid into the dish in the middle. That is your distilled water, 100% Free.


and yet another problem haha. the army didnt supply us with ovens or pots. but i didnt think about it, thats similar to a method to get water. just with a hole in the ground, container, plastic and pebble


----------



## BriBoy01

bmatt1: What are you wanting to do with the distilled water? If you are just wanting to sit it in a bowl to passively raise the humidity then any water will work. The water vapor in the air will be pure and the minerals still found in purified water will remain in the dish. I wouldnt use it to charge a humidity device or beads though! And I personally wouldnt risk it at all but you asked.


----------



## bmatt1

BriBoy01 said:


> bmatt1: What are you wanting to do with the distilled water? If you are just wanting to sit it in a bowl to passively raise the humidity then any water will work. The water vapor in the air will be pure and the minerals still found in purified water will remain in the dish. I wouldnt use it to charge a humidity device or beads though! And I personally wouldnt risk it at all but you asked.


i need it to season my humidor. and i got a jug of filtered and ozonated water, not sure if its the same. ive had this humidor for a while and am ready to get it seasoned.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> anyway how do I change the settings so when i open a thread the first post appears and not the last page of the recent post.


Go to "User Control' at the top of the page
Scroll down to "Edit options"
Scroll down to "Thread display options"

I would only use distilled water.......


----------



## Bigtotoro

Ok...I got one. What the hell does "isom" stand for?


----------



## Cypress

Bigtotoro said:


> Ok...I got one. What the hell does "isom" stand for?


Island South Of Miami


----------



## asmartbull

Island south of Miami.............


----------



## commonsenseman

Bigtotoro said:


> Ok...I got one. What the hell does "isom" stand for?


Island South of Miami, referring to the origin of the type of cigars we're not legally allowed to buy here in the US.

Edit: Wow three answers, I'm getting slow in my old age!


----------



## dmisc

say you like a certain cigar, but you only like the last 2/3's of the cigar. Can you cut the first 1/3 of the cigar off, and enjoy the last 2/3's of the cigar? Or does the first 1/3 of the cigar add to the flavor of the last 2/3's of the cigar.

The reason why I ask is because I was smoking a Gurkha Symphony and I hated the first 1/3 of the cigar. I was going to toss it, but decided just to finish it. After the first 1/3, the taste started to mellow out, and then I started to enjoy it very much.


----------



## unsafegraphics

dmisc said:


> say you like a certain cigar, but you only like the last 2/3's of the cigar. Can you cut the first 1/3 of the cigar off, and enjoy the last 2/3's of the cigar? Or does the first 1/3 of the cigar add to the flavor of the last 2/3's of the cigar.
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I was smoking a Gurkha Symphony and I hated the first 1/3 of the cigar. I was going to toss it, but decided just to finish it. After the first 1/3, the taste started to mellow out, and then I started to enjoy it very much.


Maybe someone else can tell you otherwise, but I've tried this with a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero (a mouthful, i know). Those things are like 7.5 inches long, and the best part is the last half. But when i cut it short, the whole thing tasted terrible.


----------



## Arrows

dmisc said:


> say you like a certain cigar, but you only like the last 2/3's of the cigar. Can you cut the first 1/3 of the cigar off, and enjoy the last 2/3's of the cigar? Or does the first 1/3 of the cigar add to the flavor of the last 2/3's of the cigar.
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I was smoking a Gurkha Symphony and I hated the first 1/3 of the cigar. I was going to toss it, but decided just to finish it. After the first 1/3, the taste started to mellow out, and then I started to enjoy it very much.


I would like to know this as well


----------



## DSturg369

Cutting away the "bad" part will not work. A cigar is rolled so it gets stronger as it is smoked. As a cigar is smoked, the tars and oils begin to heat and build up towards the head, or the end in your mouth. This plus the tobacco leaf is stronger towards the stem end (head of the cigar) of the leaf and milder at the leaf edge (foot of the cigar), and also depending from where on the plant the leaves came from. Cigars are rolled with this in mind. It isn't just a haphazard event to roll a quality smoke. What makes a certain cigar taste like that certain cigar is a blending of all this knowledge and skill.


----------



## vwaaddict

Ok so this probably already got asked, but what is a B&M. I mean I understand what you are talking about, just can't put words to the letters. And I know I'm going to fell really stupid when someone tells me.......


----------



## dmisc

DSturg369 said:


> Cutting away the "bad" part will not work. A cigar is rolled so it gets stronger as it is smoked. As a cigar is smoked, the tars and oils begin to heat and build up towards the head, or the end in your mouth. This plus the tobacco leaf is stronger towards the stem end (head of the cigar) of the leaf and milder at the leaf edge (foot of the cigar), and also depending from where on the plant the leaves came from. Cigars are rolled with this in mind. It isn't just a haphazard event to roll a quality smoke. What makes a certain cigar taste like that certain cigar is a blending of all this knowledge and skill.


Very interesting. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## dmisc

vwaaddict said:


> Ok so this probably already got asked, but what is a B&M. I mean I understand what you are talking about, just can't put words to the letters. And I know I'm going to fell really stupid when someone tells me.......


it stands for Brick and Mortar, meaning an actual cigar shop, where you can purchase cigars from and/or lounge while having a cigar.


----------



## DSturg369

B&M = Brick & Mortar..... Basically, your local smoke shops.


----------



## vwaaddict

dmisc said:


> it stands for Brick and Mortar, meaning an actual cigar shop, where you can purchase cigars from and/or lounge while having a cigar.


Perfect, I knew what people meant, a smoke shop. I just couldn't figure it out.


----------



## asmartbull

Gents
I am looking for the ziplock bags that appear to to vacuum sealed, when shipping cigars.
Anyone know where I can buy them
Thanks


----------



## bmatt1

asmartbull said:


> Gents
> I am looking for the ziplock bags that appear to to vacuum sealed, when shipping cigars.
> Anyone know where I can buy them
> Thanks


you can get them online or your local B&M might have them.


----------



## TrippMc4

I wasn't sure if I should start another thread for this or just ask here - so I decided I would classify this as a stupid question.

I am seasoning my new humidor (150ct). I have a shot glass of distilled water in the center and I filled both humdification units (green foam) with distilled as well while I wait for my beads to arrive.

It has been a long time since I seasoned my last humidor but I assumed that my rh would be lower at first while the cedar absorbs the moisture and would slowly increase until it stabilizes around 70% (my beads are 65% but aren't in yet). In fact, the opposite is true. I am running around 76% right now. Is this normal? It's only been 2 days so I know I have a few more days to go - unless it was already "seasoned" and now the excess water is just overkill.

Any thoughts?


----------



## asmartbull

TrippMc4 said:


> I wasn't sure if I should start another thread for this or just ask here - so I decided I would classify this as a stupid question.
> 
> I am seasoning my new humidor (150ct). I have a shot glass of distilled water in the center and I filled both humdification units (green foam) with distilled as well while I wait for my beads to arrive.
> 
> It has been a long time since I seasoned my last humidor but I assumed that my rh would be lower at first while the cedar absorbs the moisture and would slowly increase until it stabilizes around 70% (my beads are 65% but aren't in yet). In fact, the opposite is true. I am running around 76% right now. Is this normal? It's only been 2 days so I know I have a few more days to go - unless it was already "seasoned" and now the excess water is just overkill.
> 
> Any thoughts?


First make sure the devise is properly calibrated.
If you rh is high, the beads will absorb the the extra,,,


----------



## TrippMc4

The hygrometer is calibrated. I took it out of my other humidor which has been stable at 68% for a while now. 

I guess my question is - if my rh is OVER the % I am looking to achieve, is it considered seasoned? By taking out the shot glass and adding the beads I will get down to the rh I want?


----------



## vwaaddict

This might have been covered, BUT when refering to the "body" of the cigar are they refering to the density of the smoke?


----------



## pitbulljimmy

TrippMc4 said:


> I guess my question is - if my rh is OVER the % I am looking to achieve, is it considered seasoned? By taking out the shot glass and adding the beads I will get down to the rh I want?


Yes


----------



## pitbulljimmy

vwaaddict said:


> This might have been covered, BUT when refering to the "body" of the cigar are they refering to the density of the smoke?


When _I_ refer to a "Full Bodied" smoke, I mean a thick smoke you can almost chew on.... so yes.

I have heard others refer to "Full Bodied" meaning the cigar was strong and it gave them a nicotine buzz. IMO this is wrong. Full *Strength* would be what I would describe a strong nicotine smoke as.


----------



## deep

So...

When buying online and the cigars come in either the sealed air tight bags or a shrink wrapped 5/10 pack should you remove them from there or leave them in while they are resting?


----------



## asmartbull

Remove cigars from the travel bag they traveled in.
As for the cellophane,,,that is another question.
Let them rest in the Humi........


----------



## Cigolle

In case of an emergency is it okay to reach over to a BOTL cigar and give it a puff or two to keep it from going out?


----------



## Rodeo

Cigolle said:


> In case of an emergency is it okay to reach over to a BOTL cigar and give it a puff or two to keep it from going out?


Only if you plan on having breakfast with him the next morning


----------



## K Baz

Cigolle said:


> In case of an emergency is it okay to reach over to a BOTL cigar and give it a puff or two to keep it from going out?


Agreed if you don't share my toothbrush you don't puff my cigar. I allow the wife to take the odd puff but that is part of the sacrific of marriage.


----------



## Yosysfire

Wow, just read 52 pages of information. Very informative. Wish I would have seen this earlier. I don't have a stupid question as of now, but I know where to go when I do...Thanks everyone.


Adam


----------



## Mante

K Baz said:


> Agreed if you don't share my toothbrush you don't puff my cigar. I allow the wife to take the odd puff but that is part of the sacrific of marriage.


 Sacrifice? My wife can Puff me anytime! LMAO.:mischief:


----------



## Mante

Yosysfire said:


> Wow, just read 52 pages of information. Very informative. Wish I would have seen this earlier. I don't have a stupid question as of now, but I know where to go when I do...Thanks everyone.
> 
> Adam


Good on you Adam for reading up. It's a mistake that I didnt do enough of it years ago when I started smoking. Many mistakes can be avoided. BTW , Get a bigger humi is the best advice. LOL.


----------



## Cigolle

Thanks I now have grounds to go kick some a$$ oke:


----------



## K Baz

Tashaz said:


> Sacrifice? My wife can Puff me anytime! LMAO.:mischief:


Sorry its part of the mind game of marriage - I am pretending to limit the supply to increase the demand.

I tell her only 1 puff a week then if I allow more into the market I pretend I am doing her a flavour.

So far she sees through the ruse.


----------



## Yosysfire

Tashaz said:


> Good on you Adam for reading up. It's a mistake that I didnt do enough of it years ago when I started smoking. Many mistakes can be avoided. BTW , Get a bigger humi is the best advice. LOL.


There is some great info...Sum of what I learned.

Get a bigger humi than you think
95% of humidity issues solved with beads
CBid is the devil.

I love all this.......


----------



## Mante

K Baz said:


> Sorry its part of the mind game of marriage - I am pretending to limit the supply to increase the demand.
> 
> I tell her only 1 puff a week then if I allow more into the market I pretend I am doing her a flavour.
> 
> So far she sees through the ruse.


ROTFLMAO. Coffee was nice this morning, except for the last mouthful which is now being enjoyed by the desk. ound:


----------



## gibson_es

as for puffing on anothers cigar, i allow my dad to try my smoke if he wishes. but not to steal it. i feel that is the exception.


----------



## smelvis

Okay my age is showing, I bought some cooladors for overflow and asked Jesse if I needed to clean or just start using. If I ask him again he'll give me the old man crap shit.  

so what do I do just get the rh up or what!

Thanks


----------



## gibson_es

i dont have one, so i cant give you an experianced opinion. but as you know, smelvis, i have no realy life, and all i do is read read read, and i retain info pretty well (or as my wife likes to call it, useless information) anyway. i have read one this on puff and othersites, both people asking and people posting how-to's. this info is from that.

if your going to be putting in just boxes, then its not that big a deal to just go ahead and use it. otherwise, use water with a *very* small amount of bleach in it, let it sit in cooler for a day. dump it out, rinse it out, and let sit empty for another day, if it still smells like a cooler, repeat process, if it smells like bleach. fill with water and let sit for a day. then empty and go from there. somewere in the accesory forum is a how-to on this. but again, i have not tried this, just read it over and over again in many of places, being as every how-to and answer seems to be around these same guidelines, i would think its safe to assume its correct. if your not sure about the boxes, go ahead and clean it. hope that helps.


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Blake!!


----------



## gibson_es

haha! im not always an asshole. lol......j/k...... yes i am....haha!

here is a link to the one here on puff if you havent found it yet.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/228557-how-build-coolidor.html

EDIT: the above sounds different then typed... it is a joke, im not really an ass........well, i mean.....you know.....


----------



## thebayratt

Whats the significance or reason behind a box pressed cigar?


----------



## pitbulljimmy

A true box press is a natural phenomenon where the round cigars squeezed into the dress box for years sorta square up to one another and the box. Why do NC manufacturers make a "Box Press" cigar?? Probably because they saw how all the vintage habanos smoked soo well and they decided "Hey... If these square cigars are soooooo good... maybe we should make all _*OUR*_ cigars square!" Just my opinion... I don't actually know how the conversation went...


----------



## vwaaddict

Ok, but they're not _rolled_ that way are they? How are they "pressed"? I have been meaning to ask the same question.


----------



## Syner

What is a bomb, a BOTL, and a B&M?


----------



## Habanolover

Syner said:


> What is a bomb, a BOTL, and a B&M?


Here ya go!

*What does this mean!*


----------



## vwaaddict

Syner said:


> What is a bomb, a BOTL, and a B&M?


a bomb is sending a botl some sticks, a BOTL is a Brother Of The Leaf (bro), B&M is Brick and Mortar-your local cigar shop.


----------



## Syner

Thanks guys, now I can actually understand what people are talking about.


----------



## Magnate

thebayratt said:


> Whats the significance or reason behind a box pressed cigar?





vwaaddict said:


> Ok, but they're not _rolled_ that way are they? How are they "pressed"? I have been meaning to ask the same question.


This was my understanding:

Q. Does the resulting rectangular or square cross section provide any advantageous difference in the way the cigar smokes (or ages)?
- Ben Olsen Jr.
A. This is a very good question. It started in Cuba and was done to keep the cigars from rolling off the table.* Don't let anyone tell you differently, either. You can actually win a friendly bet on this one. ;-)

The cigars were placed into a box that was somewhat smaller than what would normally accommodate the size being rolled, resulting in a square shape after the box was sealed.

Cigar Advisor - What is the purpose in box pressing cigars?


----------



## thebayratt

What is (if any) is the significance of a "tubed" cigar? (only reasons I can think of is protection and marketing)
Any history on them as far as who came up with the idea or any other history?


----------



## mrsmitty

thebayratt said:


> What is (if any) is the significance of a "tubed" cigar? (only reasons I can think of is protection and marketing)
> Any history on them as far as who came up with the idea or any other history?


I know they're popular with Golfers. Other then that IDK.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Anyone know where I can buy a box of Guten Cala?


----------



## Scott W.

Tinderbox in Austria Don, do a search next time idiot!








I couldn't help it

NEXT?


----------



## Herf N Turf

scottw said:


> Tinderbox in Austria Don, do a search next time idiot!


What? There's a search function on Puff? Who knew.:dunno:

Didn't Tinderbox Deutschland annex Tinderbox Austria a while back?


----------



## Scott W.

Herf N Turf said:


> What? There's a search function on Puff? Who knew.:dunno:
> 
> Didn't Tinderbox Deutschland annex Tinderbox Austria a while back?


Yes, now they all use Euro's.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

You are correct Don. Tinderbox Deutchland annexed Tinderbox Austria back in Feb. of 2009


----------



## SmoknTaz

scottw said:


> Tinderbox in Austria Don, do a search next time idiot!
> 
> I couldn't help it
> 
> NEXT?


Nice Scott :jaw:


----------



## Blackham

do all cigars improve (or a noticeable change in flavor profile) with aging?


----------



## gibson_es

no. not all, this is a topic with many different answers, from many different people. so i have found. the answer is this, IMHO anyway. cubans are ment to be aged. non cubans, some say are not, but i have found many non cubans that taste better with age, weather it be a couple years, or a few months (or a lot of years, but i have not at the chance to try that yet) but this is not all non cuban cigars. some get worse, and some people have found that with certain cigars, they get better with age to a point, then ether plateau, or just get worse.

i believe smelvis and hurf n turf could go more in depth then I.


----------



## DSturg369

There are indeed some cigars that are meant to be smoked soon after rolling, but for the most part I do honestly believe that the large majority of them do improve with age. At the very least they won't get any worse. I'm not into "flavored" smokes, but I believe those are the greater part of cigars intended to be smoked "young".


----------



## Stinkdyr

pitbulljimmy said:


> You are correct Don. Tinderbox Deutchland annexed Tinderbox Austria back in Feb. of 2009


The Anschluss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaldean

Why do some cigars have bands near the bottom?

Why do some cigars have a different texture near the bottom ( is this to light it better ? )?


----------



## Herf N Turf

Blackham said:


> do all cigars improve (or a noticeable change in flavor profile) with aging?


Improve? No. Change? Invariably. Whether you like, or prefer that change is purely a matter of individual taste. True age really doesn't even begin to occur for several years after creation, so what most people are smoking are "rested cigars". Resting doesn't really change the flavor profile, but rather allows for the cigar to go through it's final fermentation, which results from wetting the tobacco for rolling and therefore settle down.



Stinkdyr said:


> The Anschluss!!!!!!!!!!


I knew someone would get it! :biglaugh:



chaldean said:


> Why do some cigars have bands near the bottom?
> 
> Why do some cigars have a different texture near the bottom ( is this to light it better ? )?


For the same reason there are bands at all; marketing.

The only difference is that you can't leave the foot band on (unless your name is Scott) to light it.


----------



## Blackham

is it okay to buy CC if I'm flying back from Mexico -> transit flight at USA -> Canada?

what kind of price range should I expect if I'm getting a box from the duty free shop?


----------



## kenelbow

Why do I not get an email when I have a new Private Message? I have the "Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages" option checked. I know my email address is correct in my profile because I receive plenty of emails about threads to which I am subscribed.


----------



## Habanolover

kenelbow said:


> Why do I not get an email when I have a new Private Message? I have the "Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages" option checked. I know my email address is correct in my profile because I receive plenty of emails about threads to which I am subscribed.


Ken, I would recommend sending either Daniel (stogie) or Jon a PM asking about this issue.


----------



## socapots

Blackham said:


> is it okay to buy CC if I'm flying back from Mexico -> transit flight at USA -> Canada?
> 
> what kind of price range should I expect if I'm getting a box from the duty free shop?


no expert on this.
but i think if you have to clear customs in the states when you land. and if they find the cigars. 
then its a no no.
But if you dont have to clear customs it shouldnt be a problem

As for knowing if you have to clear customs or not... thats something your travel agent should be able to tell you.

anyone else?


----------



## pitbulljimmy

If you're not an american traveling back to America from Mexico, just catching a connection flight back into Canada then I don't think it's a problem at all. As for the prices of cuban cigars at the mexican Duty Free.....


----------



## Blackham

pitbulljimmy said:


> If you're not an american traveling back to America from Mexico, just catching a connection flight back into Canada then I don't think it's a problem at all. As for the prices of cuban cigars at the mexican Duty Free.....


guess it is not worth the effort

is it called Arturo Fuente eight five eight? or eight fifty-eight.. or eight hundred and fifty eight?


----------



## JGD

Blackham said:


> is it okay to buy CC if I'm flying back from Mexico -> transit flight at USA -> Canada?
> 
> what kind of price range should I expect if I'm getting a box from the duty free shop?


U.S. Customs will confiscate any Cuban cigars if they find them. Just hide them well in your carry on before you get to Customs.


----------



## Habanolover

Blackham said:


> guess it is not worth the effort
> 
> is it called Arturo Fuente eight five eight? or eight fifty-eight.. or eight hundred and fifty eight?


eight-five-eight


----------



## kenelbow

madurolover said:


> Ken, I would recommend sending either Daniel (stogie) or Jon a PM asking about this issue.


Thanks. I PM'ed Stogie. Who's Jon? Is that his username or real name?


----------



## anjoga

This looks like a good thread to ask this question. I used a torch lighter for the first time yesterday, and I don't think I did it right. While I was trying to toast the foot, I must have been holding the ligher too far away as nothing was really happening. So I moved it a bit closer and the wrapper started to burn to quick and bubble up a little bit by the foot. Maybe I just need practice with the torch, but it was much harder to use than simple matches. Is there a proper method to lighting with a torch? By the way, I have a Nibo space 6, which is a triple flame.


----------



## dartstothesea

anjoga said:


> This looks like a good thread to ask this question. I used a torch lighter for the first time yesterday, and I don't think I did it right. While I was trying to toast the foot, I must have been holding the ligher too far away as nothing was really happening. So I moved it a bit closer and the wrapper started to burn to quick and bubble up a little bit by the foot. Maybe I just need practice with the torch, but it was much harder to use than simple matches. Is there a proper method to lighting with a torch? By the way, I have a Nibo space 6, which is a triple flame.


Sounds to me like at first you were too far away, but when you moved closer, you moved in too close. So I would just say try to find a happy medium. Try to not let the actual 'red' torch flame tough the cigar (especially with your triple flame), and don't be too weary if the tobacco doesn't start getting red after a few seconds. Lighting a cigar should take a little bit of time to completely toast the foot, then wait a minute or two before you start puffing. This has worked wonders for me. Happy smoking.


----------



## Habanolover

kenelbow said:


> Thanks. I PM'ed Stogie. Who's Jon? Is that his username or real name?


Jon Caputo, he is the owner of PUFF.



anjoga said:


> This looks like a good thread to ask this question. I used a torch lighter for the first time yesterday, and I don't think I did it right. While I was trying to toast the foot, I must have been holding the ligher too far away as nothing was really happening. So I moved it a bit closer and the wrapper started to burn to quick and bubble up a little bit by the foot. Maybe I just need practice with the torch, but it was much harder to use than simple matches. Is there a proper method to lighting with a torch? By the way, I have a Nibo space 6, which is a triple flame.


There is a very small learning curve with a torch, especially a triple flame. Too far away and you don't get a light. Too close and you mess up your light. Try holding the flame away and then slowly moving it closer until you see the foot starting to heat up. When that happens you will know the proper distance for your torch.


----------



## anjoga

Thanks for the answers, guys. I'll do my best to get it right.


----------



## kenelbow

madurolover said:


> Jon Caputo, he is the owner of PUFF.


Haha, now everybody knows what noob I am. :sorry:


----------



## Habanolover

kenelbow said:


> Haha, now everybody knows what noob I am. :sorry:


LOL No worries.


----------



## Tarks

pitbulljimmy said:


> If you're not an american traveling back to America from Mexico, just catching a connection flight back into Canada then I don't think it's a problem at all. As for the prices of cuban cigars at the mexican Duty Free.....


Disagree with you on this Jimmy. If they find the cc's on ya you can kiss them goodbye!


----------



## Tarks

anjoga said:


> This looks like a good thread to ask this question. I used a torch lighter for the first time yesterday, and I don't think I did it right. While I was trying to toast the foot, I must have been holding the ligher too far away as nothing was really happening. So I moved it a bit closer and the wrapper started to burn to quick and bubble up a little bit by the foot. Maybe I just need practice with the torch, but it was much harder to use than simple matches. Is there a proper method to lighting with a torch? By the way, I have a Nibo space 6, which is a triple flame.


I like to pass the lighter over the foot, constantly moving the lighter back and forth. Don't leave the lighter on one spot of the foot or you will burn the tobacco and get butane contaminants into the cigar. This will make your cigar taste like crap for the 1st few puffs.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Tarks said:


> Disagree with you on this Jimmy. If they find the cc's on ya you can kiss them goodbye!


I stand corrected. Apparently American officials can dictate weather or not you can carry your legally obtained, legal personal property back home to your country with you, simply because you must make a connection flight in the US. Seems sorta totalitarian to me.


----------



## gibson_es

pitbulljimmy said:


> I stand corrected. Apparently American officials can dictate weather or not you can carry your legally obtained, legal personal property back home to your country with you, simply because you must make a connection flight in the US. Seems sorta totalitarian to me.


not from the point of view of the customs agent....he gets free cubans! hell, i might try to get that job, no cubans would ever get past me! lol hahaha!


----------



## Chico57

gibson_es said:


> not from the point of view of the customs agent....he gets free cubans! hell, i might try to get that job, no cubans would ever get past me! lol hahaha!


 I'm with you! lol


----------



## Tarks

pitbulljimmy said:


> I stand corrected. Apparently American officials can dictate weather or not you can carry your legally obtained, legal personal property back home to your country with you, simply because you must make a connection flight in the US. Seems sorta totalitarian to me.


Yup, ridiculous, IMO. It wouldn't stop me from carrying cc's into the US though. The chance of getting caught are slim to none.


----------



## Blackham

do I have to have a certain post count to join a social group? wink Team Canada


----------



## Habanolover

Blackham said:


> do I have to have a certain post count to join a social group? wink Team Canada


You must be invited by the member who started the group. There are no post restrictions as far as I know.


----------



## anjoga

Here is another question for this thread. I'm sure that heartfelt beads are very good quality, but it seems like they are pushed as virtually the only solution for humidifying a humidor. My local B&M has me sold on drymistat tubes, and I have two in each of my 20ct humidors (mostly because I'm not sure how good the seal is on each). They hold the humidity very well between 60-70%. Is there a reason why heartfelt beads are considered "better than the rest" by pretty much everyone here?


----------



## Habanolover

anjoga said:


> Here is another question for this thread. I'm sure that heartfelt beads are very good quality, but it seems like they are pushed as virtually the only solution for humidifying a humidor. My local B&M has me sold on drymistat tubes, and I have two in each of my 20ct humidors (mostly because I'm not sure how good the seal is on each). They hold the humidity very well between 60-70%. Is there a reason why heartfelt beads are considered "better than the rest" by pretty much everyone here?


Because they have been put to the test and they work. Simply put, I will not trust my investment with anything else. Also add in the fact that David (the owner of Heartfelt) is a BOTL and it is a win-win situation.


----------



## anjoga

madurolover said:


> Because they have been put to the test and they work. Simply put, I will not trust my investment with anything else. Also add in the fact that David (the owner of Heartfelt) is a BOTL and it is a win-win situation.


Makes sense. I meant no disrespect. My drymistat tubes are working just fine for me right now, but if/when I decide to upgrade my humi in both size and quality, I'll be sure to get some heartfelt beads.


----------



## Plop007

^yeah when I get a cooler I'll probably buy my first beads.

Iv'e been using one crystal humi care jar in my 100 count humidor and it works awesome 70/70.


----------



## seyer0686

I bought a pound of Heartfelt beads of the 65% variety for my coolidor. Now, I did the calculations and a 48 qt. cooler should be good with 1/2 a pound, but the RH tends to stay around 72%. I have them in two half-pound bags on opposite sides. My hygrometers are accurate, because when I put them in my 100 count, which also has 65% beads, they read 65%. The beads are also about 50% clear. What do I have to do to get them to the proper level? Do I need to spread them out more? Or did I just get the wrong beads sent to me?


----------



## gibson_es

anjoga said:


> Is there a reason why heartfelt beads are considered "better than the rest" by pretty much everyone here?


because they are.......

lol.

joking aside, i have cigar mechanic beads, and there not bad, but i would rather have heartfelt over cigar mechanic anyday. i find my humidor isnt always at 65% even though that what the beads are rated for.....and i have to "recharge" them way too often, or so it seems.


----------



## MrLexus

How many times do you usually have to relight? 


How often an I suppose to ash? I think I let the ask go to long and it smothers my cigar. 


Why do the wrappers sometime split half way through the smoke?


----------



## JGD

MrLexus said:


> How many times do you usually have to relight?
> 
> How often an I suppose to ash? I think I let the ask go to long and it smothers my cigar.
> 
> Why do the wrappers sometime split half way through the smoke?


Whenever I need to, which is usually never, but if I need to put my smoke down for a while I'll re-light.

I keep the ash long- generally a long ash will create better smoke.

Generally if a wrapper splits it is due to over humidification.


----------



## Tarks

Blackham said:


> do I have to have a certain post count to join a social group? wink Team Canada


Hey Joe. You need a min 30 posts and 30 days to join the Team Canada social group. Once you reach that point, PM karmaz00.


----------



## cheese

How do you send ring gauge (what are the requirements) to another member?


----------



## gjcab09

Theres a thing like this







below the member profile info on the left side of the page. Click it and it will give the option to add or remove RG. You can only give so much in a given time or to a given member at one time. Unfortunately I don't know the limitations.


----------



## Blackham

so is RH higher when emptied than it is stuffed? 

I have an empty humidor currently reading 76% RH, I'll have 50 sticks coming in by next week. Should I stock up on some heartfelt beads now?


----------



## DSturg369

In my experience a full humidor is more stable and resists crashes and spikes in humidity levels moreso than a partially filled one.


----------



## iMarc

DSturg369 said:


> In my experience a full humidor is more stable and resists crashes and spikes in humidity levels moreso than a partially filled one.


Yes. It works like a refrigerator/freezer. It's much more stable and efficient when full because the air/moisture can flow out when you open it up but the moisture stays in the humidor when it's in the cigar because the cigar itself holds the moisture much longer.


----------



## MrLexus

jadeg001 said:


> I keep the ash long- generally a long ash will create better smoke.


Does the long ash make the cigar more pron to going out?


----------



## anjoga

I have two cheap 20ct humidors from CI. One is the Cigar Band, the other the Gurkha. The Gurkha seems to seal ok, but I'm not sure about the cigar band one. Both humi's have about 18 cigars in them. I have three drymistat tubes in the cigar band, and two tubes in the Gurkha. Am I wasting my time with these two cheep humidors? Should I just put my cigars in a tupperdor untill I can offer a nice quality humidor? I am currently calibrating the two hyrometers I have in each humidor, so readings will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Habanolover

anjoga said:


> I have two cheap 20ct humidors from CI. One is the Cigar Band, the other the Gurkha. The Gurkha seems to seal ok, but I'm not sure about the cigar band one. Both humi's have about 18 cigars in them. I have three drymistat tubes in the cigar band, and two tubes in the Gurkha. Am I wasting my time with these two cheep humidors? Should I just put my cigars in a tupperdor untill I can offer a nice quality humidor? I am currently calibrating the two hyrometers I have in each humidor, so readings will have to wait a bit.


Tony, you can check the seal by doing the "flashlight test". Place a lit flashlight in the humi and close it up. Place it in a dark space like a closet. Check and see if any light is escaping from around the seal.

Tupperware is a very good option for cigar storage if you need it.


----------



## TrippMc4

anjoga said:


> I have two cheap 20ct humidors from CI. One is the Cigar Band, the other the Gurkha. The Gurkha seems to seal ok, but I'm not sure about the cigar band one. Both humi's have about 18 cigars in them. I have three drymistat tubes in the cigar band, and two tubes in the Gurkha. Am I wasting my time with these two cheep humidors? Should I just put my cigars in a tupperdor untill I can offer a nice quality humidor? I am currently calibrating the two hyrometers I have in each humidor, so readings will have to wait a bit.


As long as your humidors are holding the proper rh, I would worry about moving your sticks. At a certain point, as many will tell you, you are going to want to upgrade. I see a 150ct in your near future, if not bigger!!! To me, it doesn't really matter how fancy the humidors are as long as they get the job done!


----------



## iMarc

MrLexus said:


> Does the long ash make the cigar more pron to going out?


I think a lot of this is anecdotal if anything.

But the longer ash does a few things theoretically:

- Protects the cigar from being blown out in windy weather
- Keeps the cigar from burning too hot.

I've had a lot of instances where I've put the cigar down for a minute or two and thought it went out, but when I ashed it, I still had a nice red core and could keep going.

I kinda think of it like charcoals on a fire. Once you kick everything around, it'll flame up nice and hot, but it's the inner core that stays lit and gets the fire going again the next time you add fuel.

I reserve the right to be completely wrong.


----------



## anjoga

madurolover said:


> Tony, you can check the seal by doing the "flashlight test". Place a lit flashlight in the humi and close it up. Place it in a dark space like a closet. Check and see if any light is escaping from around the seal.
> 
> Tupperware is a very good option for cigar storage if you need it.





TrippMc4 said:


> As long as your humidors are holding the proper rh, I would worry about moving your sticks. At a certain point, as many will tell you, you are going to want to upgrade. I see a 150ct in your near future, if not bigger!!! To me, it doesn't really matter how fancy the humidors are as long as they get the job done!


Thanks guys. I love this forum!


----------



## HGFlex

Allright boys I got a stupid question...

I'm moving my family across the country and am looking for a safe way to transport my stogies. 

I had thought of putting the humis in my car (which will be shipped by rail) with the humis filled to the brim with packing material (bubble wrap, newspaper etc...) to limit the cigars movement inside and then sealing the humis with packing tape... 

Any other (better) suggestions?


----------



## gjcab09

What size humis are we talking about here? 

And...I wonder if it wouldn't be better to take the sticks out and package them in plastic bags, bubble wrap, and shipping boxes, like you were planning on mailing them? For some reason, shipping them inside the humis just spells danger to me...though I don't know why.


----------



## HGFlex

I have 2 x 150 counts to move, nothing too big and about 200 cigars... 

Like I said I'm planning on packing them into the humis as tight as I can with packing material, sealing the humis with packing tape and then putting them wedged in the trunk of my car which is getting shipped by rail to the west coast.


----------



## Blackham

HGFlex said:


> I have 2 x 150 counts to move, nothing too big and about 200 cigars...
> 
> Like I said I'm planning on packing them into the humis as tight as I can with packing material, sealing the humis with packing tape and then putting them wedged in the trunk of my car which is getting shipped by rail to the west coast.


make sure you protect your humi too, you won't want to see a scratched humi

alternatively, you can always mail the humis to a trusted BOTL (like me :israel, I'll make sure the boxes are safe (not sure about their contents though :tease: )


----------



## DSturg369

I move 2 large humidors on a U-haul from Everett, WA to Augusta, GA. I wrapped them in a heavy towl and then put each in a cooler. They traveled fine.


----------



## Blackham

two questions

1) do non-cuban cigars have a box date? all i see is a 4-character code at the back (eg, 4HCX)

2) For the past few days I've tasted 3 maduro-wrapper cigars, 2 from Nicaragua and 1 from Honduras. There's a strong yeast/medium-rare pizza dough taste to it, is this a common characteristic of maduro cigars?


----------



## MrLexus

iMarc said:


> I think a lot of this is anecdotal if anything.
> 
> But the longer ash does a few things theoretically:
> 
> - Protects the cigar from being blown out in windy weather
> - Keeps the cigar from burning too hot.
> 
> I've had a lot of instances where I've put the cigar down for a minute or two and thought it went out, but when I ashed it, I still had a nice red core and could keep going.
> 
> I kinda think of it like charcoals on a fire. Once you kick everything around, it'll flame up nice and hot, but it's the inner core that stays lit and gets the fire going again the next time you add fuel.
> 
> I reserve the right to be completely wrong.


Marc. That makes a lot of sense. Im my mind I thought the ash would smother the cherry but I think your thought makes more sense. :nod:


----------



## thebayratt

Are there different varieties of tabacco?
I know where and how they are grown and where on the plant they come from all affect taste. But is there a general tabacco plant that all areas use or are there different varities of tabacco????


----------



## cigar loco

Check this out Shawn !

Tobacco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bigtotoro

cigar loco said:


> Check this out Shawn !
> 
> Tobacco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Good info, there. +1


----------



## dajones

How do I change things in my profile (the one to the left of, say this very post)? For example, where is my trader feedback rating? And how do I add it to teh box?


----------



## commonsenseman

dajones said:


> How do I change things in my profile (the one to the left of, say this very post)? For example, where is my trader feedback rating? And how do I add it to teh box?


You can change things like Trader Feedback in the "User Controls" section. Your trader feedback however, is visible to everyone but you.


----------



## dajones

commonsenseman said:


> Your trader feedback however, is visible to everyone but you.


OOOOooooooooh! Well THAT explains it!

Thx!

Addendum: Oh, wait: now I see it. Was I just... blind? Or general doofosity?

Addendum the second: Nope -- now I see: canna see it in most recent post, but CAN see it in prior posts. Weird.


----------



## commonsenseman

dajones said:


> OOOOooooooooh! Well THAT explains it!
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Addendum: Oh, wait: now I see it. Was I just... blind? Or general doofosity?
> 
> Addendum the second: Nope -- now I see: canna see it in most recent post, but CAN see it in prior posts. Weird.


:thumb:


----------



## rocketmann82

O.K. , I have to ask this, I have heard people(and read reviews) of people talking about the tastes of different sticks. What I do not get is when people say " Tasted of leather or dirt". Do these people regularly chew on leather and eat dirt from time to time? While I can understand tasting spice, fruit, coffee or chocolate, I do not believe I would know what leather or dirt tasted like. I do know what tobacco tastes like, is this what they are really talking about? If anyone is a dirt or leather taster, I would like to hear what you are compairing that taste to. I have tasted fruits, coffee, spices and chocolate so I know how to compair those tastes. I've smoked for a long time and never have had anything I would compair to leather or dirt because I don't eat either one......Just saying.......


----------



## Habanolover

rocketmann82 said:


> O.K. , I have to ask this, I have heard people(and read reviews) of people talking about the tastes of different sticks. What I do not get is when people say " Tasted of leather or dirt". Do these people regularly chew on leather and eat dirt from time to time? While I can understand tasting spice, fruit, coffee or chocolate, I do not believe I would know what leather or dirt tasted like. I do know what tobacco tastes like, is this what they are really talking about? If anyone is a dirt or leather taster, I would like to hear what you are compairing that taste to. I have tasted fruits, coffee, spices and chocolate so I know how to compair those tastes. I've smoked for a long time and never have had anything I would compair to leather or dirt because I don't eat either one......Just saying.......


Ever chew on the leather strings of your baseball glove as a child? If so then you have tasted leather. Usually when things like earthy are being described it is more related to smell than taste. Some cigars taste remind me of the smell of damp, rich soil while out in the woods.


----------



## Mante

rocketmann82 said:


> O.K. , I have to ask this, I have heard people(and read reviews) of people talking about the tastes of different sticks. What I do not get is when people say " Tasted of leather or dirt". Do these people regularly chew on leather and eat dirt from time to time? While I can understand tasting spice, fruit, coffee or chocolate, I do not believe I would know what leather or dirt tasted like. I do know what tobacco tastes like, is this what they are really talking about?* If anyone is a dirt or leather taster, I would like to hear what you are compairing that taste to*. I have tasted fruits, coffee, spices and chocolate so I know how to compair those tastes. I've smoked for a long time and never have had anything I would compair to leather or dirt because I don't eat either one......Just saying.......


LOL. The "Leather" taste that is referred too, in my mind and taste can be compared to walking into a leather shop or a Sadlier. Walk into a room full of handmade leather and you will know "That" smell. You can almost taste it! Dirt I have not come across but "Earth" is prevalent as a musty, rich, involved flavor that may remind you of a damp earthen floored wine cellar.


----------



## ruralhipster

Don't confuse taste and eat. I've had to pull off a work glove with my teeth so I've tasted leather, I've traveled down a dusty road with the window open so I've tasted dirt. for some of the other "weird tastes" it's more a matter of what I imagine things would taste like based on smell. Don't forget that smell plays a huge part in the way things taste.


----------



## rocketmann82

ruralhipster said:


> Don't confuse taste and eat. I've had to pull off a work glove with my teeth so I've tasted leather, I've traveled down a dusty road with the window open so I've tasted dirt. for some of the other "weird tastes" it's more a matter of what I imagine things would taste like based on smell. Don't forget that smell plays a huge part in the way things taste.


Yes, I too have tasted leather from a glove and been down many dusty roads myself and smell does have a major part of taste. In fact with no sense of smell you would not be able to taste much at all. Just don't get the analogy that's all.


----------



## StratSlinger

How's about this one:

Am I being goofy when avoiding smoking while mowing my lawn? I've got a small garden-tractor, and logic tells me that there's very little to concern myself with, but some little voice inside my head keeps telling me that smoking while sitting directly behind a large plastic gas tank isn't the wisest course of action, despite the fact that the time to mow my lawn and the time to smoke a cigar seem to line up so nicely...


----------



## Habanolover

StratSlinger said:


> How's about this one:
> 
> Am I being goofy when avoiding smoking while mowing my lawn? I've got a small garden-tractor, and logic tells me that there's very little to concern myself with, but some little voice inside my head keeps telling me that smoking while sitting directly behind a large plastic gas tank isn't the wisest course of action, despite the fact that the time to mow my lawn and the time to smoke a cigar seem to line up so nicely...


Smoke away! If it blows you up at least you will have went while enjoying a cigar. :wink:

Seriously though, I think your chance of being struck by lightening is probably better than catching yourself on fire.


----------



## Wolf4Fun

rocketmann82 said:


> O.K. , I have to ask this, I have heard people(and read reviews) of people talking about the tastes of different sticks. .......


Keep in mind that "taste" has more to do with smell than the sensations on the tongue. The smell of a leather shop, smell of freshly turned earth, wood being cut. All and more can be discerned in a cigar, wine, whiskey or beer.


----------



## commonsenseman

I smoke while cutting the grass. Heck, I even smoke while gassing up the mower. It's just common-sense :biggrin:


----------



## rocketmann82

Wolf4Fun said:


> Keep in mind that "taste" has more to do with smell than the sensations on the tongue. The smell of a leather shop, smell of freshly turned earth, wood being cut. All and more can be discerned in a cigar, wine, whiskey or beer.


While smell plays a major factor in taste, I just don't get the leather and earth. Maybe it's just me. I have drank enough Bourbon in my time to float a ship and a fair share of beer as well from all over the planet (literally) and I get the tastes from those. Maybe it's like tasting the hops in beer having never tasted a hop.


----------



## rocketmann82

Here is a question I have been wanting to ask, how far down do you guys smoke a stick? I normally burn it down to about an inch from the cap before calling it "smoked", although some sticks I've had were so good I wanted to smoke until my fingers caught fire so I would not waste great leaf....


----------



## phager

I tend to smoke until about half an inch or so from my fingers, depending on how good the cigar is. Now if I had one of those great nubbers from Jenady I'd be smoking them down to the there's nothing left!


----------



## Mante

rocketmann82 said:


> While smell plays a major factor in taste, I just don't get the leather and earth. Maybe it's just me. I have drank enough Bourbon in my time to float a ship and a fair share of beer as well from all over the planet (literally) and I get the tastes from those. Maybe it's like tasting the hops in beer having never tasted a hop.


Get yourself a Padilla Miami Robusto. From an inch in leather will start and build until you put it down. You may also pick up chocolate & mild coffee. All IMHO of course. :dude:


----------



## rocketmann82

Tashaz said:


> Get yourself a Padilla Miami Robusto. From an inch in leather will start and build until you put it down. You may also pick up chocolate & mild coffee. All IMHO of course. :dude:


Thanks for the tip, I'll have to try one and see if I can get the taste....


----------



## Tritones

rocketmann82 said:


> Here is a question I have been wanting to ask, how far down do you guys smoke a stick? I normally burn it down to about an inch from the cap before calling it "smoked", although some sticks I've had were so good I wanted to smoke until my fingers caught fire so I would not waste great leaf....


I Haven't been at it that long, but this works for me, and I don't see it changing - smoke until I'm tired of the stick, or until it tastes harsh or bitter. With short sticks, that might be around an inch or less. With longer ones, a little over an inch. I smoke mostly medium-powered maduros. I would guess that when I step up the horsepower and/or the length, I might smoke less of the cigar. BTW - the plan is for that to happen today - bought a couple of Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Toros to share with a buddy.

I hate to throw away expensive tobacco, but I figure I hate to smoke it when it tastes bad, too. If I run out of interest or tolerance too soon in the smoke, I figure I won't buy those any more.


----------



## Unoriginal Username

Tritones said:


> smoke until I'm tired of the stick, or until it tastes harsh or bitter.


I smoke it until I am ready to put it out. I often find myself putting one out after only smoking half just because i was done smoking it...not necessarily because it was bad.

When I was newer at smoking cigars i thought i had to smoke it down to the nub to not look like a sissy and to justify the cost of the stick (no matter how cheap or expensive). I found out that i actually started to enjoy a good stick less if i made myself smoke it down after i didnt want it anymore. So i started dropping them when it felt right. (there i go again talking about my feelings )


----------



## muellator

Not sure where to post this, but am I able to post a cigar blog I'm working on? I'm in the process of creation and am looking for feedback.


----------



## Aficionado82

Not sure if this has been asked already, skimmed through all 59 pages and didn't see it, I apologize if I just missed. My question is, how do you know if you're cigars are too dry? too humid?

I know that you're supposed to keep them anywhere between 65%-70% rH, but is it possible for some cigars to be dryer than others even at those levels of rH?


----------



## Suzza

Aficionado82 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked already, skimmed through all 59 pages and didn't see it, I apologize if I just missed. My question is, how do you know if you're cigars are too dry? too humid?
> 
> I know that you're supposed to keep them anywhere between 65%-70% rH, but is it possible for some cigars to be dryer than others even at those levels of rH?


If you store your cigars for long enough they will eventually meet the RH of your humidor. Thicker cigars will naturally take longer but I like to think 2 weeks to a month is the right time to wait. I always give my cigars at least one month of rest in my humidor before smoking them.

You can tell if they are too moist or too dry by feeling them. First gently squeeze the foot of the cigar between your thumb and index finger. It should feel firm but not delicate, and it should bounce right back to its original shape when you let go. If its mushy then its too moist, and if its stiff and crackly with a delicate wrapper then its too dry. Next you should try the crackle test. Hold the cigar in the center and hold it up to your ear. Roll it between your thumb and index fingers. You should hear a small amount of crackle but if there isnt any crackle or if theres too much then the cigar isnt ready to smoke.


----------



## Aficionado82

Suzza said:


> If you store your cigars for long enough they will eventually meet the RH of your humidor. Thicker cigars will naturally take longer but I like to think 2 weeks to a month is the right time to wait. I always give my cigars at least one month of rest in my humidor before smoking them.
> 
> You can tell if they are too moist or too dry by feeling them. First gently squeeze the foot of the cigar between your thumb and index finger. It should feel firm but not delicate, and it should bounce right back to its original shape when you let go. If its mushy then its too moist, and if its stiff and crackly with a delicate wrapper then its too dry. Next you should try the crackle test. Hold the cigar in the center and hold it up to your ear. Roll it between your thumb and index fingers. You should hear a small amount of crackle but if there isnt any crackle or if theres too much then the cigar isnt ready to smoke.


Thanks a ton for your post! I will let my cigars rest in the humi for a few weeks, they've only been there for a few days now.

Now I'm going to go feel up every single cigar in my humi :lol:


----------



## thebayratt

Dumb question (maybe)

I had a Camacho Corojo today. On the band it "*TABACO*"
Am I missing something here? _Did they change how you spell "tabacco"???_
Or is that how its spelled where the cigar is made?


----------



## ktblunden

Tabaco is the Spanish word for tobacco.


----------



## gjcab09

Thanks for resurrecting this one Shawn! I've missed it!


----------



## ptpablo

This is a good one!! just read threw and it answered a lot of questions i never wanted to ask....now i need to come up with one of my own...hmmmm


----------



## Mante

Here's a stupid question. Why do I keep giving away smokes? :dunno::dizzy: :mmph::chk:r


----------



## asmartbull

Tashaz said:


> Here's a stupid question. Why do I keep giving away smokes? :dunno::dizzy: :mmph::chk:r


Karma......


----------



## Troller98

Tashaz said:


> Here's a stupid question. Why do I keep giving away smokes? :dunno::dizzy: :mmph::chk:r


To make room so you can buy more?


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> Here's a stupid question. Why do I keep giving away smokes? :dunno::dizzy: :mmph::chk:r


 Because you can?


----------



## skiswitch6

The whole thing is really kind of addicting. I have a package going out to my buddy in school a couple thousand miles away, and I'm about a half a month away from seeing ya'lls address and do a bomb or two of my own.


----------



## deep

Tashaz said:


> Here's a stupid question. Why do I keep giving away smokes? :dunno::dizzy: :mmph::chk:r


Because you are trying to corrupt us with all that forbidden fruit!!!!:usa2:


----------



## Mante

LMAO guys. After having put some actual thought into my own question I've come to the conclusion : All of the above!:nod:


----------



## Leafs42084

man, I cant believe I went through about 900 posts in one sitting... not too sure when, but I think I started around 8:30 lol

anyways I think I have a few stupid questions to ask lol.

#1) Everyone knows the best place to buy legitimate cigars are "La Casa del Habanos". I have often seen this store referred to as "Havana House". I dont speak spanish, but I do speak French which is kinda similar, and know a few words in spanish. Wouldnt the proper translation be "the house of cubans"? 

#2) I think someone mentioned this, but NC's dont have any dates on the box. What is the reason for this? There are some NC's I think benefit greatly after aging, and I would like to know how old the box is. How do you guys keep track of how old your cigars are? ive seen some pictures of guys who write on the cellophane with a sharpie... 

#3) I know that a lot of forums open up at 90 days and 100 posts. Will it just be automatic or will I have to contact certain people individually? and if I must, how do I know who to contact?

Thanks everyone!

Making it 100 days is going to be real tough lol


----------



## Tritones

1) Havana House is close enough - Havanas (plural, not possessive) House is more literal, or House of Havanas. Parts of speech do not match, though - "del" is singular, "Havanos" is plural. La Casa de los Cubanos would be house of Cubans.

2) I keep a spreadsheet - all boxes in my coolidor are labeled with a letter, spreadsheet keeps track of what sticks are in each box and when I got them.

3) It's automatic. One day you fire up Puff and the whole world opens up to you. It's glorious and worth the wait. Brings a tear of joy to your eye and outs a song in your heart.


----------



## Blackham

Havana House can also be referred to as the sole distributor of Habanos cigars in Canada


----------



## marked

Leafs42084 said:


> #1) Everyone knows the best place to buy legitimate cigars are "La Casa del Habanos". I have often seen this store referred to as "Havana House". I dont speak spanish, but I do speak French which is kinda similar, and know a few words in spanish. Wouldnt the proper translation be "the house of cubans"?


Plugging it into a translator shows that habano literally translates to "havana cigar."


----------



## marked

double post*




*why don't we have the ability to delete our posts? does that qualify as a dumb question? :dunno:


----------



## HydroRaven

The only reason I can think of is that since some privileges get activated depending on your post count, deleting posts could create bugs in the system. That's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## Mante

marked said:


> double post*
> 
> *why don't we have the ability to delete our posts? does that qualify as a dumb question? :dunno:


It was stated recently when the change to the edit function was discussed. Not a stupid question at all. The answer was that the forum Admin requires us to be answerable for our posts. What is said is said and just like in our personal lives, it cannot be unsaid. :wave:


----------



## marked

Tashaz said:


> It was stated recently when the change to the edit function was discussed. Not a stupid question at all. The answer was that the forum Admin requires us to be answerable for our posts. What is said is said and just like in our personal lives, it cannot be unsaid. :wave:


This is the internet. Trying to interject real life here is a bad idea.


----------



## Mante

marked said:


> This is the internet. Trying to interject real life here is a bad idea.


Just answering your question Mark. If it really bugs you PM a Mod or Admin.


----------



## Citizen Zero

I keep a small container of brandy in my humidor because I feel it imparts a nice subtle sweetness without going headfirst into the "flavored" realm. Is this considered taboo?


----------



## HydroRaven

Citizen Zero said:


> I keep a small container of brandy in my humidor because I feel it imparts a nice subtle sweetness without going headfirst into the "flavored" realm. Is this considered taboo?


Maybe not taboo, but deviant :nono:

But more seriously, anything that makes you happy is what's most important.


----------



## marked

Tashaz said:


> Just answering your question Mark. If it really bugs you PM a Mod or Admin.


Just saw this!

LOL...I know you were just answering the question, and I appreciate it. I was just jumping in with my smartass sarcastic sense of humor. I should use smilies when I do that.


----------



## Mante

marked said:


> Just saw this!
> 
> LOL...I know you were just answering the question, and I appreciate it. I was just jumping in with my smartass sarcastic sense of humor. I should use smilies when I do that.


Agreed. :crutch::sl:kicknuts: :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## gibson_es

Citizen Zero said:


> I keep a small container of brandy in my humidor because I feel it imparts a nice subtle sweetness without going headfirst into the "flavored" realm. Is this considered taboo?


Let's just say I don't think I can trust any reviews you plan on doing...i believe I would dub this taboo. Don't take that the wrong way. Bit I would suggest getting another humidor and tray doing it wioit that for a while... just don't transfer any sticks from one humidor to the other.... if you want infused cigars buy acids.... or cheap sticks to do it to. Again don't take this the wrong way. In the end to each there own, if it makes you happy.... but I seriously would suggest trying to do without... but I believe a new humidor is needed, I could he wrong but I beleve your is basically scarred for like... or at least quite some time. The Spanish ceader soaks up the humidity, including from the brandy. And your gonna play he'll trying to remove that from the wood.


----------



## HamMach1

Yesterday, I saw a thread thathad a bunch of cigars listed that noobies like myself should consider trying... does anyone know what I'm talking about? Would like to try a few different smokes before I ship out to basic training in 3 weeks and have to put this new hobby on hault  

Id look for the list again but searching the internet on my phone sucks.


----------



## Mante

HamMach1 said:


> Yesterday, I saw a thread thathad a bunch of cigars listed that noobies like myself should consider trying... does anyone know what I'm talking about? Would like to try a few different smokes before I ship out to basic training in 3 weeks and have to put this new hobby on hault
> 
> Id look for the list again but searching the internet on my phone sucks.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/29252-big-list-cigars-good-newb-starter.html


----------



## Citizen Zero

gibson_es said:


> Let's just say I don't think I can trust any reviews you plan on doing...i believe I would dub this taboo. Don't take that the wrong way. Bit I would suggest getting another humidor and tray doing it wioit that for a while... just don't transfer any sticks from one humidor to the other.... if you want infused cigars buy acids.... or cheap sticks to do it to. Again don't take this the wrong way. In the end to each there own, if it makes you happy.... but I seriously would suggest trying to do without... but I believe a new humidor is needed, I could he wrong but I beleve your is basically scarred for like... or at least quite some time. The Spanish ceader soaks up the humidity, including from the brandy. And your gonna play he'll trying to remove that from the wood.


Eh. I'm not the review type. About all I'm qualified to say is whether or not I liked a stick. I'm not bothered by it one way or another.


----------



## HamMach1

Thanks! Just saw the review section on this site, like the top 25, which seems like it'll come in handy.


----------



## Mante

Citizen Zero said:


> Eh. I'm not the review type. About all I'm qualified to say is whether or not I liked a stick. I'm not bothered by it one way or another.


Whatever works for you mate. It's not taboo in reality Blake, just not for the purists. Not that long ago in decades it had some popularity in the UK. I could actually say that I think many NC's would be improved by this method & this is how the cognac infused cigars came into being.:thumb:


----------



## HamMach1

Here's one...

Are you supposed to cut the foot of the cigar at all? Everywhere I've read it only mentions the cutting of the head.


----------



## Mante

HamMach1 said:


> Here's one...
> 
> Are you supposed to cut the foot of the cigar at all? Everywhere I've read it only mentions the cutting of the head.


Not generally unless it is a closed foot. If it's open like most cigars just fire it up. On occasion you may clip the foot to remove a defect though. Wont hurt the smoke.


----------



## shannensmall

Like Warren said, if they are closed ends I snip them. Example, I'll snip the small part off of these.










Wile not necessary, it does open it up and it helps the burn to get off to a good start. I've noticed on these if you don't snip that off, the burn seems to start out by canoing.


----------



## gibson_es

I don't snip those ether..... never had a burn issue.... BUT I have only had maybe 5 cigars in my life with a 'nipple'... so you can't really go off of me.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Citizen Zero said:


> I keep a small container of brandy in my humidor because I feel it imparts a nice subtle sweetness without going headfirst into the "flavored" realm. Is this considered taboo?


As Waz pointed out, this garnered significant popularity in England during the 19th and well into the 20th century. It was also popular on this side of the pond and I've even known people who subscribed to the practice. Brandy and Cognac were the most popular European spirits, but Bourbon seems to be the biggie here.

As pointed out, it's not taboo, but also not for the purist.



HamMach1 said:


> Here's one...
> 
> Are you supposed to cut the foot of the cigar at all? Everywhere I've read it only mentions the cutting of the head.


Generally speaking, no. There have been cigars that had a closed foot, so required cutting, but I know of none currently available. The perfecto tip is not intended to be cut and is there in order to simplify the lighting process. A single paper match is more than up to the task. Matches and other flame resources were very scarce in Cuba and the perfecto tip was commonplace. Since it's re-introduction by makers like Fuente (Hemingway) and Ernesto Perez-Carillo (Figurado) it's gathered a new following and is becoming increasingly more popular. Most smokers consider it a novelty, but I actually prefer it for it's ease and simplicity. In 99% of cases, any uneven burn will even out within the first inch, assuming the cigar has been properly stored.

The only cigars from which I remove foot material are shaggies.


----------



## David C. Serna

Herf N Turf said:


> As Waz pointed out, this garnered significant popularity in England during the 19th and well into the 20th century. It was also popular on this side of the pond and I've even known people who subscribed to the practice. Brandy and Cognac were the most popular European spirits, but Bourbon seems to be the biggie here.
> 
> As pointed out, it's not taboo, but also not for the purist.
> 
> Generally speaking, no. There have been cigars that had a closed foot, so required cutting, but I know of none currently available. The perfecto tip is not intended to be cut and is there in order to simplify the lighting process. A single paper match is more than up to the task. Matches and other flame resources were very scarce in Cuba and the perfecto tip was commonplace. Since it's re-introduction by makers like Fuente (Hemingway) and Ernesto Perez-Carillo (Figurado) it's gathered a new following and is becoming increasingly more popular. Most smokers consider it a novelty, but I actually prefer it for it's ease and simplicity. In 99% of cases, any uneven burn will even out within the first inch, assuming the cigar has been properly stored.
> 
> The only cigars from which I remove foot material are shaggies.


Didn't Viaje come out with a LE last year that came to a sharp point on both ends which required clipping both ends?


----------



## Zfog

David C. Serna said:


> Didn't Viaje come out with a LE last year that came to a sharp point on both ends which required clipping both ends?


Even if it is closed on both ends....you still only have to cut one. Once you toast the foot it essentially opens the foot up. In this case it is really your preference to cut or not to cut...that is the question!


----------



## jbrown287

I believe you are thinking about the Satori Zen. It's made by Viaje and fairly hard to find.


----------



## perry7762

ok stupid question. it may be in here but i dont have time to read all 62 pages so here it is. how do you pronounce tatajue? i think its tat-a-jew but i think its wrong


----------



## Habanolover

perry7762 said:


> ok stupid question. it may be in here but i dont have time to read all 62 pages so here it is. how do you pronounce tatajue? i think its tat-a-jew but i think its wrong


tattoo - wah - hay


----------



## mrsmitty

David C. Serna said:


> Didn't Viaje come out with a LE last year that came to a sharp point on both ends which required clipping both ends?


I'm not sure if this might be what you're referring to?

Viaje Perfecto Squared Pair


----------



## jbrown287

I have always thought it was tatuwahay. Text to speech is needed at this point.


----------



## rdn6405

i have learned so much by reading this thread.


----------



## sengjc

perry7762 said:


> ok stupid question. it may be in here but i dont have time to read all 62 pages so here it is. how do you pronounce tatajue? i think its tat-a-jew but i think its wrong


LOL!
That almost sounds anti-Semitic. :nono:


----------



## Citizen Zero

perry7762 said:


> ok stupid question. it may be in here but i dont have time to read all 62 pages so here it is. how do you pronounce tatajue? i think its tat-a-jew but i think its wrong


What did he say about my people!?!?!?

JK. As mentioned it's tat-a-wha-hey. The "j" being pronounced "w" in Spanish.


----------



## sengjc

LOL!


----------



## slave2theaxe

Citizen Zero said:


> What did he say about my people!?!?!?
> 
> JK. As mentioned it's tat-a-wha-hey. The "j" being pronounced "w" in Spanish.


Actually, the "j" is pronounced "h" in Spanish.

Tatuaje
Tattoo-ah-hey


----------



## David C. Serna

You may be right. But I was thinking of the Viaje Satori Zen (some of which still may still be available if you search hard enough) and the Viaje Double Edged Sword (which are absolutely completely gone for good). There is also another cigar, Toscano, likewise completely closed at both ends. The makers of these cigars all suggest clipping the foot.

I never cut the foot of a nipple-end cigar, and agree that well rolled ones, like the Hemmingways, LFD El Jockos, Tat RC 184s, Pepin Salomones, etc., have no burn problems when lit without cutting the foot. I also agree that the concept of a nipple-end is to make for easier lighting using less flame. However, I believe lighting the end of a completely closed foot cigar would defeat the goal of easier lighting and using less flame. It would also practically guarantee charring the wrapper, a result all would agree is a bad idea.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Here's another stupid question...is there a rule of thumb about letting a new cigar age? For example, I bought one today, do I need to let it sit for a month or two? Or is it all personal preference?


----------



## mrsmitty

WilsonRoa said:


> Here's another stupid question...is there a rule of thumb about letting a new cigar age? For example, I bought one today, do I need to let it sit for a month or two? Or is it all personal preference?


Let them rest for 2-3 weeks before sparking one up. The longer the better, but 2-3 weeks is sufficient enough for most cigars.


----------



## WilsonRoa

mrsmitty said:


> Let them rest for 2-3 weeks before sparking one up. The longer the better, but 2-3 weeks is sufficient enough for most cigars.


Thanks!


----------



## sengjc

James Suckling once mentioned that "a gentleman does not smoke cigars with less than five years of age" or something along those lines.

I guess I am no gentleman. :mrgreen:


----------



## REDROMMY

I hear a lot about a creamy cigar. To me it sounds great, an unflavored cigar that has a slight heavy-cream flavor among others. Of all the cigars i have smoked i have never experienced that taste like in many reviews i read and watch. I'm beginning to think in mistaken, like the creaminess isn't in flavor but instead its in mouth feel and the smoke. Does a creamy cigar actually taste like cream?


----------



## Zfog

It can be a little of both. I mostly get a creamy feel with cc's. I think the Tatuaje Petite Cazadores is quite creamy. 
Do you retrohale (breathe some smoke out your nose)? Because this is how you will get a lot of nuance from your smokes!


----------



## REDROMMY

I don't yet, i just started smoking them a couple months ago and the idea of retrohaling is still new to me. Sounds like its the way to get the most out of the stick so i may have to start.


----------



## Habanolover

When you see creamy used as a descriptor it is the feeling you get of your mouth and tongue being coated with the smoke like a heavy cream would do.


----------



## REDROMMY

Thank you. Thats unfortunately what i thought.


----------



## mattehh

So I have a newb question...

So during the holiday season I was not checking my humi as I should have been. After the holidays I noticed that the rh was at 54%. Now that could have maintained during the month or so of the holidays. I now have the rh back up to 67-68%. The question I have is did I ruin my cigars by going that low? They look fine now except they do not have that oily look when you first buy them.

Ahh I hope I did not ruin anything!!!


----------



## Habanolover

mattehh said:


> So I have a newb question...
> 
> So during the holiday season I was not checking my humi as I should have been. After the holidays I noticed that the rh was at 54%. Now that could have maintained during the month or so of the holidays. I now have the rh back up to 67-68%. The question I have is did I ruin my cigars by going that low? They look fine now except they do not have that oily look when you first buy them.
> 
> Ahh I hope I did not ruin anything!!!


They will be fine. Many serious collectors store their cigars in the mid to low 50%'s


----------



## bpegler

Habanolover said:


> They will be fine. Many serious collectors store their cigars in the mid to low 50%'s


Absolutely. The british stored cigars life this for decades. It was said that no gentleman would smoke a cigar with less than 7 years age. All those cigars were stored in the 50s RH.


----------



## Mr. Slick

HamMach1 said:


> Here's one...
> 
> Are you supposed to cut the foot of the cigar at all? Everywhere I've read it only mentions the cutting of the head.





shannensmall said:


> Like Warren said, if they are closed ends I snip them. Example, I'll snip the small part off of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wile not necessary, it does open it up and it helps the burn to get off to a good start. I've noticed on these if you don't snip that off, the burn seems to start out by canoing.


The closed foot- I can understand cutting even though me personally I burn through it. But cutting the foot on a perfecto? :shocked: Why? They light so easy & burn even like steven. Barely light the small tip and the cherry automatically expands to the size of the rest of the cigar within a few puffs. Perfectos imho are easiest & most fun to light.


----------



## Tritones

Herf N Turf said:


> The perfecto tip is not intended to be cut and is there in order to simplify the lighting process. A single paper match is more than up to the task. Matches and other flame resources were very scarce in Cuba and the perfecto tip was commonplace. Since it's re-introduction by makers like Fuente (Hemingway) and Ernesto Perez-Carillo (Figurado) it's gathered a new following and is becoming increasingly more popular. Most smokers consider it a novelty, but I actually prefer it for it's ease and simplicity. In 99% of cases, any uneven burn will even out within the first inch, assuming the cigar has been properly stored.





Mr. Slick said:


> But cutting the foot on a perfecto? :shocked: Why? They light so easy & burn even like steven. Barely light the small tip and the cherry automatically expands to the size of the rest of the cigar within a few puffs. Perfectos imho are easiest & most fun to light.


What they said. Perfectos burn ... well ... perfectamente. And they light so easily. Although outside in a breeze you may not get by with a single paper match.


----------



## Rock31

So over the last two weeks or so I have had a problem with 2 of my cigars, one from my humidor and one that was gifted to me.

Both were larger 56 RG cigars...I would get a long ash on them to start, then when I went to ash they would go out and the ash was rock hard, could not relight and had to "scrape" the ash off and then relight.....any ideas what could cause this?


----------



## mattehh

Thank you Habanolover and bpegler. I was very worried. I am re-seasoning the humidors and I have them all in tupperdors for the mean time. Again thanks for the info.


----------



## Zfog

Were they tunneling?



Rock31 said:


> So over the last two weeks or so I have had a problem with 2 of my cigars, one from my humidor and one that was gifted to me.
> 
> Both were larger 56 RG cigars...I would get a long ash on them to start, then when I went to ash they would go out and the ash was rock hard, could not relight and had to "scrape" the ash off and then relight.....any ideas what could cause this?


----------



## Rock31

The ash was just about perfectly even before I ashed, when i ash it falls and there is a piece of the ash in the center longer than the rest and that part is SOLID, if I hit it on the tray you can hear a knock...so weird as I have never had it happen before. The wrapper is never longer than the ash though.


----------



## Zfog

Were you drinking? :boink:

I have no idea, maybe a bad leaf made its way into the cigar?



Rock31 said:


> The ash was just about perfectly even before I ashed, when i ash it falls and there is a piece of the ash in the center longer than the rest and that part is SOLID, if I hit it on the tray you can hear a knock...so weird as I have never had it happen before. The wrapper is never longer than the ash though.


----------



## Rock31

yea I have no idea so I figured I would throw it out there, so weird though since it happened twice in two weeks and both cigars were from different places.


----------



## jbrown287

I have had this happen a couple times and I would love to know what is going on. I first noticed it with a T52 FP. I thought it had something to do with smoking outside in the cold but the other day I was smoking something else and it done it. I was inside this time so I'm back to square one.


----------



## Rock31

That's one of the cigars I had it happen with the T52 Pig!


----------



## Trip59

Wasn't sure I'd make it to the end... took a solid couple days at work (don't tell the boss...)  

Ok, a fewI haven't seen but have wondered

1. Why do you need to release the leftover butane in a lighter before refilling? Does all of it have to come out, or is it just a puff to clear anything from the inlet? Seems like a waste when my Xicar is half full but won't stand up to a long day/night out (it will when full).

2. Do they find different people to write the descriptions for CI/Famous/JR/etc.? To read them, some are spot on and I can wholly agree with... Cain, Nub, CAO, Diesel, to name a few. Others, well, it feels like they're trying to convince me you can pick up a piece of shit by the clean end. I know some folks like what I'd label rockets which is why I wonder if they really mean what they write (and are just different opinions) or if it's all marketing. 

3. how long does a cigar have to be out before ambient starts affecting it? Say I am heading out to the shop, I grabbed one last night and wound up not smoking it, sat on the table for 3-4 hours. Should I leave it for a week or two after putting it back in the humi or is there likely any difference? Yes, I realize AZ is different than FL, talking average humidity range or 30-80% outside.

Trip


----------



## jbrown287

Rock31 said:


> That's one of the cigars I had it happen with the T52 Pig!


Well I guess it's nice to know there wasn't something wrong with mine. Unless there is something wrong with both of ours.


----------



## jswaykos

Trip59 said:


> Wasn't sure I'd make it to the end... took a solid couple days at work (don't tell the boss...)
> 
> Ok, a fewI haven't seen but have wondered
> 
> 1. Why do you need to release the leftover butane in a lighter before refilling? Does all of it have to come out, or is it just a puff to clear anything from the inlet? Seems like a waste when my Xicar is half full but won't stand up to a long day/night out (it will when full).
> 
> 2. Do they find different people to write the descriptions for CI/Famous/JR/etc.? To read them, some are spot on and I can wholly agree with... Cain, Nub, CAO, Diesel, to name a few. Others, well, it feels like they're trying to convince me you can pick up a piece of shit by the clean end. I know some folks like what I'd label rockets which is why I wonder if they really mean what they write (and are just different opinions) or if it's all marketing.
> 
> 3. how long does a cigar have to be out before ambient starts affecting it? Say I am heading out to the shop, I grabbed one last night and wound up not smoking it, sat on the table for 3-4 hours. Should I leave it for a week or two after putting it back in the humi or is there likely any difference? Yes, I realize AZ is different than FL, talking average humidity range or 30-80% outside.
> 
> Trip


1) Don't know. I'd send your Xikar in for warranty replacement/repair if it's not lighting and you KNOW it's got a decent amount of butane in it but still not working. Or if the issue is just not lasting as long as you need on half a tank, I guess your only option is getting another lighter. Really you just want to purge any air, so a quick push of the nozzle should be OK.

2) The good cigars don't need "fluff" to sell, to their descriptions are accurate. The crap sticks are just that - fluff. They won't write "this stuff sucks, don't buy" because they need to move ALL of their inventory! And it attracts the less informed buyers who know no better. Not everyone who purchases from them spends all day on message boards! In fact, I'd venture to guess that very little of them ever do.

3) Kinda confused what you mean. If you leave a cigar out, say, overnight, should you wait before putting it back in the humi? I say not at all - in fact, DON'T wait. If you're asking how long before 'ambient' air ruins a cigar, there are all sorts of answers. Some say instantly. Some say a month. It's probably somewhere in between. Cigars left out for, say, a week, definitely start losing some of their oils and will taste different, but can be saved. If a cigar is out for, say, a month, it can be brought back to "smoke-able" levels, but the original flavor profile will almost certainly be lost.

Hope this helps, at least a little!


----------



## Trip59

jswaykos said:


> 1) Don't know. I'd send your Xikar in for warranty replacement/repair if it's not lighting and you KNOW it's got a decent amount of butane in it but still not working. Or if the issue is just not lasting as long as you need on half a tank, I guess your only option is getting another lighter. Really you just want to purge any air, so a quick push of the nozzle should be OK.


Lasts plenty long, but if I go out and wind up lighting 3-4 of my own, and letting a few folks borrow, half a tank on a double jet doesn't last all day and I hate running out. Seemed like a waste to dump a whole tank rather than just topping off.



jswaykos said:


> 2) The good cigars don't need "fluff" to sell, to their descriptions are accurate. The crap sticks are just that - fluff. They won't write "this stuff sucks, don't buy" because they need to move ALL of their inventory! And it attracts the less informed buyers who know no better. Not everyone who purchases from them spends all day on message boards! In fact, I'd venture to guess that very little of them ever do.


Makes sense...



jswaykos said:


> 3) Kinda confused what you mean. If you leave a cigar out, say, overnight, should you wait before putting it back in the humi? I say not at all - in fact, DON'T wait. If you're asking how long before 'ambient' air ruins a cigar, there are all sorts of answers. Some say instantly. Some say a month. It's probably somewhere in between. Cigars left out for, say, a week, definitely start losing some of their oils and will taste different, but can be saved. If a cigar is out for, say, a month, it can be brought back to "smoke-able" levels, but the original flavor profile will almost certainly be lost.


Say a stogie sits on the table for a few hours, or in my 3 finger case for the day. Would you burn it the next day or pop it back in the humi for a week or two (such as one does when getting a new stick in) How long before it should go back to regulate again. I wouldn't leave one out for more than a day, but wasn't sure if leaving one out for 4 or 10 or 24 hours would affect it enough to warrant a rest period again.


----------



## jswaykos

Trip59 said:


> Lasts plenty long, but if I go out and wind up lighting 3-4 of my own, and letting a few folks borrow, half a tank on a double jet doesn't last all day and I hate running out. Seemed like a waste to dump a whole tank rather than just topping off.
> 
> Makes sense...
> 
> Say a stogie sits on the table for a few hours, or in my 3 finger case for the day. Would you burn it the next day or pop it back in the humi for a week or two (such as one does when getting a new stick in) How long before it should go back to regulate again. I wouldn't leave one out for more than a day, but wasn't sure if leaving one out for 4 or 10 or 24 hours would affect it enough to warrant a rest period again.


My personal rule is to let a cigar rest for at least as long as it sat out, using a 'calendar' clock. Meaning, 1-23 hours is a day. An hour is probably fine, a day and you should give it a couple more than that of rest. My guess, though, is that not enough would change in a day that anyone but the most experienced of smokers would notice. Assuming, of course that you didn't leave it outside in the middle of a frozen tundra or a desert in the middle of the summer! Meaning... if it's indoors in a somewhat stable environment, it's probably fine if left out for a day!


----------



## Mante

Trip59 said:


> 1. Why do you need to release the leftover butane in a lighter before refilling? Does all of it have to come out, or is it just a puff to clear anything from the inlet? Seems like a waste when my Xicar is half full but won't stand up to a long day/night out (it will when full).
> 
> 3. how long does a cigar have to be out before ambient starts affecting it? Say I am heading out to the shop, I grabbed one last night and wound up not smoking it, sat on the table for 3-4 hours. Should I leave it for a week or two after putting it back in the humi or is there likely any difference? Yes, I realize AZ is different than FL, talking average humidity range or 30-80% outside.
> 
> Trip


1: Even though a lighter may have little liquified butane in it, meaning it will run out soon, it may still have substantial pressure inside which hinders a complete fill. If it is half full I'd just top it up before going out but it will probably only be 3/4 full after refueling.

3: Ambient humidity will affect a cigar fairly quickly but after 4 hours just return it to your humi as if you just bought it & let it rest for a few weeks again. If it was out in the sun here today, after 4 hours I wouldnt hold much hope for it though. (102F in the shade & 35%RH)


----------



## sengjc

Think of the planet man, stop releasing unused butane into the atmosphere. Just carry two lighters.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Think of the planet man, stop releasing unused butane into the atmosphere. Just carry two lighters.


Stop eating animals, they produce gas! LMAO. :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## sengjc

You telling me you are a Vegan?


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> You telling me you are a Vegan?


Only when smoking. :smoke:


----------



## sengjc

:smoke:

Guess what, the animals that I eat aren't the only things that produce gas.
:amen:


----------



## horseshoe

Pardon me for reviving the dead. I managed to make it all the way through this one, and learned a lot of neat stuff.

I hope by bumping it, other noobs like me might read it also...


----------



## DSturg369

This is an excellent thread. :tu


----------



## Firedawg

great bump!


----------



## ame16

How long until one has access to the Buy/WTB forum? I'm anxious to purchase some 65% Heartfelt Beads, but they are currently out of stock. I'm hoping that they are restocked soon after the store reopens, but I'd like to have a backup plan. 

I apologize if this question has already been covered; I'm only on page 10 of the thread.


----------



## Mante

ame16 said:


> How long until one has access to the Buy/WTB forum? I'm anxious to purchase some 65% Heartfelt Beads, but they are currently out of stock. I'm hoping that they are restocked soon after the store reopens, but I'd like to have a backup plan.
> 
> I apologize if this question has already been covered; I'm only on page 10 of the thread.


90 Days/100posts my friend. Welcome to Puff BTW.:smoke2:


----------



## ejgarnut

Heres a dumb one - Is it possible to get different flavors from a cigar just by occasionally rotating it while u smoke it?


----------



## Torqued

Firedawg said:


> great bump!


+1

Being a n00b here, I appreciate the bump of this excellent thread.


----------



## BMack

Why does Rocky Patel do soo many events near me? 


(Ok, that's a bit of a vent more than an actual question)


----------



## Tritones

BMack said:


> Why does Rocky Patel do soo many events near me?
> 
> (Ok, that's a bit of a vent more than an actual question)


Are those the Genuine Counterfeit Knock-Off Events?


----------



## Trip59

ejgarnut said:


> Heres a dumb one - Is it possible to get different flavors from a cigar just by occasionally rotating it while u smoke it?


I'd think only if it was burning really unevenly... like burning only the top would have half as much binder/wrapper and if you rotated it would then have twice as much, but I don't think that's what you meant...

Trip


----------



## jakesmokes

Here's a *really* dumb question... why bother smoking cigars in the first place?


----------



## Johnny Rock

I loved reading some of the current FOG's newbie questions in this old thread...ound:ound:ound:

All is new once again...:ss


----------



## ame16

Tashaz said:


> 90 Days/100posts my friend. Welcome to Puff BTW.:smoke2:


Thanks!


----------



## joay11

jakesmokes said:


> Here's a *really* dumb question... why bother smoking cigars in the first place?


Why drink ice cold beer? Why have sex?:al


----------



## joay11

How come many times your smoking a delicious cigar and then bam, all of a sudden it tastes like total crap? Does it mean it's starting to burn too hot? Many times you can let go out, re-light and it tastes good again.


----------



## DSturg369

Try purging your cigar. Hold your lit lighter/match/whatever to the ash end and blow softly but firmly through the cigar. You'll see expelled gases burn and go away... That should help a little.


----------



## Strickland

Sometimes I purge it and then put it down for a minute...


----------



## mcarpen

This is my first post!

Mine is a simple question, Should i invest in a humidor? I only occasionally smoke, but i really enjoy it when i do.


----------



## DSturg369

If you foresee needing a humidor at all, then I'd say YES, you need one. When those rare times do come around and you find youeself wanting a fine cigar, you'll already have them on hand.

So again... YES.


----------



## Rock31

mcarpen said:


> This is my first post!
> 
> Mine is a simple question, Should i invest in a humidor? I only occasionally smoke, but i really enjoy it when i do.


If you don't want to spend $$ on a humidor get yourself a small tupperware container with good seal and use that. Add in some beads, kitty litter or a boveda pack and you should be good to go!


----------



## asmartbull

Dale and Ray are spot on.
That said, if you are part-time, you want something
easy with no headaches.
I would not go the wood hummie as it takes seasoning and is a little more work than plastic
I would go cooler or Tupperware with kitty litter or beads.


I would also stop by and "introduce yourself" at the Introduce yourself thread.....welcome to the pool


----------



## DSturg369

Need to clarify... When I say "humidor", it could be a cooler, tupperware, desktop, or any other storage system for your cigars. Unless I specify, it's a generic term when I use it.


----------



## Mante

DSturg369 said:


> Need to clarify... When I say "humidor", it could be a cooler, tupperware, desktop, or any other storage system for your cigars. Unless I specify, it's a generic term when I use it.


So I can use my sock drawer Dale? LOL. J/K..... :smile::behindsofa:


----------



## DSturg369

Hell yeah... Toss a hygro' and some beads in there and call it good! :wink:


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> So I can use my sock drawer Dale? LOL. J/K..... :smile::behindsofa:


You already do, from what I hear.



DSturg369 said:


> Hell yeah... Toss a hygro' and some beads in there and call it good! :wink:


Or just leave a few sweaty socks in there to humidify and to discourage beetle infestations.


----------



## asmartbull

jakesmokes said:


> Here's a *really* dumb question... why bother smoking cigars in the first place?


Why did you ?


----------



## YoungKai

Here's a good one. I bought an AF King B about 2 months ago and it had no gold lettering on it, at first it wasn't a big deal to me, but earlier today I visited a different b&m and they had some with the gold lettering. Now I don't know if I have a fake amongst my puny collection or if AF just doesn't use the same packaging for all of the King B?


TIA


----------



## mcarpen

I've got another. 
The different ways to cut cigars, and then piercing it as well. 
Which is the preferred method? Do you use different methods for different cigars? 
Just wondering. Thanks


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

How can you tell between a cc and a nc? Is there special characteristics to both of them that they can be told apart?


----------



## thebayratt

CCs don't come in Cello _and not in glass top boxes_.
CCs say "Habana" on the label.

NCs get sold to you on the beach by a guy "who has a cousin that works in the factory"


----------



## ktblunden

From a purely visual standpoint, the cc's will say "Habana" or "Havana, Cuba" on the band. It can be confusing since there are about a million nc brands that in some way work "Cuba" into their names, but usually the cc bands will be much more sedate and simple.

From a flavor standpoint, there is a certain something about the taste of a cc that just can't be achieved from an nc. It's hard to describe and often referred to as "twang." I've also noticed that nothing compares to the smell of the smoke coming off of a cc, it's just beautiful. 

Hopefully that didn't step too far over the line, since we're really not supposed to talk about them on this board.


----------



## ktblunden

thebayratt said:


> CCs don't come in Cello _and not in glass top boxes_.
> CCs say "Habana" on the label.
> 
> NCs get sold to you on the beach by a guy "who has a cousin that works in the factory"


Haha! Also very good points. Also if they say it's a "Limited Edition" it's most likely a fake.


----------



## bpegler

ktblunden said:


> Haha! Also very good points. Also if they say it's a "Limited Edition" it's most likely a fake.


I guess I've got to clear a couple hundred cigars from my humidor!

To the original question, the only way to tell if a cigar is Cuban or NC is to have a source that is impeccable. If you are visiting another country a LCdH is your best bet.


----------



## wfd38383

Great thread!!!, cleared a lot of things up.for me


----------



## Rock31

bpegler said:


> I guess I've got to clear a couple hundred cigars from my humidor!


Bob, don't be silly...I will take them off your hands free of charge.:dance:


----------



## JGD

ktblunden said:


> From a purely visual standpoint, the cc's will say "Habana" or "*Havana, Cuba*" on the band. It can be confusing since there are about a million nc brands that in some way work "Cuba" into their names, but usually the cc bands will be much more sedate and simple.
> 
> From a flavor standpoint, there is a certain something about the taste of a cc that just can't be achieved from an nc. It's hard to describe and often referred to as "twang." I've also noticed that nothing compares to the smell of the smoke coming off of a cc, it's just beautiful.
> 
> Hopefully that didn't step too far over the line, since we're really not supposed to talk about them on this board.


I may be wrong, but I don't think any CCs will have the word "Havana" on them, instead it would be "Habana."


----------



## horseshoe

All right. I brought this thread back a few days ago, but now I actually have a question that I'm sure would be on the "too stupid to ask" list...

What or who are the "Zilla Killa's"?


----------



## RedZeppelin

I can't believe I just read 67 pages of posts. Heh. Informative stuff.

Here's my stupid question: What do you do to fight cigar breath? I did some research and I've tried several touted methods, but none seems to work very well.

I've tried:

Altoids
Biting a lemon wedge after smoking
Eating chocolate
Eating an apple 
Drinking a lot of water (during and afterward)
Mouthwash

Any other good suggestions?


----------



## David_ESM

Use multiple methods...

I brush my teeth, use mouthwash, then eat something (slice of bread or such), then I chew some gum.


----------



## WyldKnyght

horseshoe said:


> All right. I brought this thread back a few days ago, but now I actually have a question that I'm sure would be on the "too stupid to ask" list...
> 
> What or who are the "Zilla Killa's"?


They are a bunch of goons who terrorize other innocent BOTL with their nasty bombs.. LOL


----------



## StogieNinja

RedZeppelin said:


> I can't believe I just read 67 pages of posts. Heh. Informative stuff.
> 
> Here's my stupid question: What do you do to fight cigar breath? I did some research and I've tried several touted methods, but none seems to work very well.
> 
> I've tried:
> 
> Altoids
> Biting a lemon wedge after smoking
> Eating chocolate
> Eating an apple
> Drinking a lot of water (during and afterward)
> Mouthwash
> 
> Any other good suggestions?


Both threads I found (here and here) recommend "Smart Mouth."


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Thanks for the info on telling nc from cc's. My next question..

Can you smoke a cigar on any side? If your smoking with the band up does it matter if you flip it over and smoke? Does it change the burn in anyway?


----------



## DSturg369

As long as you have the right end in your mouth, it doesn't matter the direction the band is facing. Myself, I like to point the face (brand logo) up.... Just a quirk.


----------



## castaweb

thebayratt said:


> NCs get sold to you on the beach by a guy "who has a cousin that works in the factory"


Very true. This happened to me there at least 20 times. Almost every one was pushing Cohiba's as well.

Funny side note. I also had a waiter try to sell us "fresh lobster" from his cousin who works on the boats. It was at that time, 3 months before lobster season. Hard to blame them for trying to make any cash they can on that island.


----------



## mturnmm

I was thinking about this just last nite, I know the 1961 Rocky Patel is just a name (year he was born), do other years on different cigars have any meaning?


----------



## dahu

I understand the concept of dry boxing and why to do it, but what do you guys use for a dry box? I'm at work and didnt want to google "dry box"...could have ended up with grandma p0rn.


----------



## ssutton219

dahu said:


> I understand the concept of dry boxing and why to do it, but what do you guys use for a dry box? I'm at work and didnt want to google "dry box"...could have ended up with grandma p0rn.


I use an empty cigar box on the dresser..pull a few sticks out and set them in there and a few days-week later I pull one or more to smoke...

Shawn


----------



## dahu

cool, thanks shawn!


----------



## cajennin

I have heard that it is possible to get authentic Cubans from companies based in Spain. Has anyone done this, and is it recommended?


----------



## ssutton219

cajennin said:


> I have heard that it is possible to get authentic Cubans from companies based in Spain. Has anyone done this, and is it recommended?


3. Cuban Cigars/Illegal Cigars

DO NOT ask how to buy Cubans or Cuban products in the United States! Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion. NO SELLING OF CUBAN PRODUCTS ON OUR FORUM! Check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.

Also, please do NOT ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc., again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects as well as ban accounts! If you happen to live in a country where Cubans are legal...you have many envious friends! PUFF.com will not allow threads involving the sale or trade of Cuban cigars. We also remind you that you agreed to adhere to this rule when signing up to use our forums.

Not the place for this kind of discussion.

Good Luck though

Shawn


----------



## Rock31

You guys really need to start reading the rules before posting, over the last few weeks we have had many issues with people posting about topics that are simply not allowed here. Members have been banned and it keeps getting worse, please take 5 minutes to read the rules and FAQs.

Charles this is not aimed at you but a reminder for everyone!


----------



## ssutton219

Rock31 said:


> You guys really need to start reading the rules before posting, over the last few weeks we have had many issues with people posting about topics that are simply not allowed here. Members have been banned and it keeps getting worse, please take 5 minutes to read the rules and FAQs.
> 
> Charles this is not aimed at you but a reminder for everyone!


+1

Hopefully he reads the rule i posted and can be a part of the community..

Shawn


----------



## gasdocok

ok, back to topic. here's a stupid sounding one...

Can someone please explain to me the difference/nuances and the association between (if any) body, flavor, and strength?

And by that I mean:
Body - mild, mild-medium, med-full, full
Flavor - not like the pepper, chocolate stuff, things like "complex" "smooth" "full flavored" etc.
Strength - is this just the amount of nicotine in it or is there more to it?

As far as associations - can a cigar be both mild and strong? or smooth and full bodied? or are all full bodied cigars full flavored? I'm guessing this is the right forum for this kind of thing.

Thanks!


----------



## cajennin

ssutton219 said:


> 3. Cuban Cigars/Illegal Cigars
> 
> DO NOT ask how to buy Cubans or Cuban products in the United States! Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion. NO SELLING OF CUBAN PRODUCTS ON OUR FORUM! Check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.
> 
> Also, please do NOT ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc., again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects as well as ban accounts! If you happen to live in a country where Cubans are legal...you have many envious friends! PUFF.com will not allow threads involving the sale or trade of Cuban cigars. We also remind you that you agreed to adhere to this rule when signing up to use our forums.
> 
> Not the place for this kind of discussion.
> 
> Good Luck though
> 
> Shawn


Sorry! Won't happen again


----------



## dahu

are there multiple wrappers on the A. Fuente Short Story? I have looked (googled) everywhere. I have come across answers ranging from, and I quote loosely, "there have only been a couple hundred maduro short story cigars made and they were for an exclusive banquet" to "yes, there are natural, which are the most available, Connecticut broadleaf, and maduro wrappers available". I ask because my dad just got a few from a B&M in PA and the guy there told him it was maduro and very hard, if not next to impossible, to find.


----------



## ssutton219

dahu said:


> are there multiple wrappers on the A. Fuente Short Story? I have looked (googled) everywhere. I have come across answers ranging from, and I quote loosely, "there have only been a couple hundred maduro short story cigars made and they were for an exclusive banquet" to "yes, there are natural, which are the most available, Connecticut broadleaf, and maduro wrappers available". I ask because my dad just got a few from a B&M in PA and the guy there told him it was maduro and very hard, if not next to impossible, to find.


Try this...

Vitolas - Information

That might help ya..if not just go to

vitolas.net

Shawn


----------



## dahu

thanks shawn, I found it in there. Man, there are some crazy vitolas, I love the Dan Marino "football" opus x and the python opus x, those are crazy.


----------



## cajennin

What the Devil site I keep hearing about?


----------



## HectorL

The devils site is cigarbid.com


----------



## Herf N Turf

dahu said:


> are there multiple wrappers on the A. Fuente Short Story? I have looked (googled) everywhere. I have come across answers ranging from, and I quote loosely, "there have only been a couple hundred maduro short story cigars made and they were for an exclusive banquet" to "yes, there are natural, which are the most available, Connecticut broadleaf, and maduro wrappers available". I ask because my dad just got a few from a B&M in PA and the guy there told him it was maduro and very hard, if not next to impossible, to find.


Yes, the HSSM is somewhat of a Holy Grail for collectors. There were only a few boxes made for a CFCF dinner and that was it. I actually had two of the things that I "found" at a B&M. The owner told me the Fuente rep had given them to him after placing a large initial order. He had them stashed in a closed cabinet of his walk-in. After gifting him a PSD4 and a very pleasant conversation, I asked, "you wouldn't happen to have any Hemi' maduros, would you?" His response, "Just these two."

I nearly became incontinent and it was all I could do not to explode. Twelve dollars later, I walked out with both.

I smoked one the following weekend and the other, a couple months ago. Wonderful!

Now, none of my collector buddies will talk to me anymore.


----------



## gasdocok

gasdocok said:


> ok, back to topic. here's a stupid sounding one...
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the difference/nuances and the association between (if any) body, flavor, and strength?
> 
> And by that I mean:
> Body - mild, mild-medium, med-full, full
> Flavor - not like the pepper, chocolate stuff, things like "complex" "smooth" "full flavored" etc.
> Strength - is this just the amount of nicotine in it or is there more to it?
> 
> As far as associations - can a cigar be both mild and strong? or smooth and full bodied? or are all full bodied cigars full flavored? I'm guessing this is the right forum for this kind of thing.
> 
> Thanks!


No one has answered this yet so I thought I'd re-post. I did enjoy the discussion about the hemingways though. probably my favorite stick thus far.


----------



## kenelbow

Herf N Turf said:


> Yes, the HSSM is somewhat of a Holy Grail for collectors. There were only a few boxes made for a CFCF dinner and that was it. I actually had two of the things that I "found" at a B&M. The owner told me the Fuente rep had given them to him after placing a large initial order. He had them stashed in a closed cabinet of his walk-in. After gifting him a PSD4 and a very pleasant conversation, I asked, "you wouldn't happen to have any Hemi' maduros, would you?" His response, "Just these two."
> 
> I nearly became incontinent and it was all I could do not to explode. Twelve dollars later, I walked out with both.
> 
> I smoked one the following weekend and the other, a couple months ago. Wonderful!
> 
> Now, none of my collector buddies will talk to me anymore.


You did the right thing with those HSSM. Cigars are meant to be smoked, not collected, IMO.


----------



## Jemulz12

So this week i'm moving back into my dorm room which is in the 80 degree range (No A/C). I was wondering if this would be bad for my cigars that are in my humidor, and if they can possibly ruin the cigars. Although the temperature will only be this high for a few weeks I just want to make sure my cigars will be alive!


----------



## horseshoe

Humidity is more of the concern than temperature. If you can maintain steady RH, and not have large swings, you should be ok.

The biggest concern you'll have with the temperature will be beetles, so make sure you freeze your sticks first.


----------



## fanman1

Jemulz12 said:


> So this week i'm moving back into my dorm room which is in the 80 degree range (No A/C). I was wondering if this would be bad for my cigars that are in my humidor, and if they can possibly ruin the cigars. Although the temperature will only be this high for a few weeks I just want to make sure my cigars will be alive!


Im going to be facing the same issue next week so i am glad you asked. while i would have given the same awnser that was given its just nice to be sure.


----------



## Jemulz12

horseshoe said:


> Humidity is more of the concern than temperature. If you can maintain steady RH, and not have large swings, you should be ok.
> 
> The biggest concern you'll have with the temperature will be beetles, so make sure you freeze your sticks first.


Wait, what do you mean beetles? and I've already moved in. Could I just put them in my Mini-Freezer in my room?


----------



## jfeva0049

gasdocok said:


> No one has answered this yet so I thought I'd re-post. I did enjoy the discussion about the hemingways though. probably my favorite stick thus far.


 ok so this is a tuff one...

Flavor = from what i understand, the amount of flavor has to do with how many flavors and how intense the flavors seem to be in a stick.

Strength = how much of a nicotine level the stick has.

Body = here is where different people have different understanding of body. i have heard it has a measure of how many and how intense the flavors.. and i have also heard it explained (which i measure it) the combination of mouth feel, thickness of smoke.

hope this helps a lil bit. but like i said these things could mean different things to different people.


----------



## Jemulz12

Quick question. Do you guys know if beetles can get through cigars that are wrapped in cellophane?


----------



## David_ESM

Jemulz12 said:


> Quick question. Do you guys know if beetles can get through cigars that are wrapped in cellophane?


As in, if one cigar has beetles and is next to a cigar in cellophane, can the beetles get to it?

Yes.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Blaylock said:


> Also, here's a site that has several CC pronunciations:
> 
> Cigar Names Pronounciation


Great site. Thanks!


----------



## Tritones

Jemulz12 said:


> Quick question. Do you guys know if beetles can get through cigars that are wrapped in cellophane?


Can, have, and will again.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

ashmaster said:


> This has happened to me, one possibility is it is being smoked to fast. The moisture doesn't have a chance to evaporate, all the moisture is building up, creating the bulge and cracking the wrapper.


 That's what I think happened also.


----------



## Kryonis

Jemulz12 said:


> Quick question. Do you guys know if beetles can get through cigars that are wrapped in cellophane?


Unfortunately yes they can. That doesn't mean you can't stop them though. There are 2 ways to do this. 1 is to freeze your cigars before you put them into your humi. The issue with doing this is bringing them back to a level humidity because you need to do it slowly, not just take them from the freezer and put them back in your humi at 70% humidity.

The other option, which is how I combat beetles, is to keep your RH at a slightly lower number, around 65%. Beetles can hatch from their larvae when temperature is above 70 degrees and RH is above 70%. Living in Phoenix, it is tough to keep your temperature below 70 degrees unless you are using a vinotemp to control the temp. I don't use a wineador so I keep my humidity slightly lower, in the 63%-67% range, all year long and have never had a beetle issue. I enjoy my sticks at a slightly lower humidity anyway so this works well for me and I don't need to freeze my sticks.

Hope this helps and answers your question.


----------



## Zogg

so i like to keep my cigars around 65% humidity. I use 65% beads and KL, but my humidor still evens out around 70% all the time.

The problem is my apartment fluctuates humidity a lot (the humidors do fine keepin everything consistant) so any KL i have sitting around is probably decently "saturated" so to speak.


would putting more "dry" KL in (ive never added water but they sit in my apartment which is around 75% humidity if its a hot day out or raining like it has lately) reduce my humidity or skyrocket it?

i have no issue with temperature, in fact its usually around 66-68 degrees in my humidor, but the RH is a bit high for my smoking preference..


----------



## David_ESM

You can lower the RH of the kitty litter by using cold or heat. Oven at 200 for a while, or into your normal freezer for a while should work.

Then when you add it to your humidor it should help lower it.


----------



## asmartbull

Zogg said:


> so i like to keep my cigars around 65% humidity. I use 65% beads and KL, but my humidor still evens out around 70% all the time.
> 
> The problem is my apartment fluctuates humidity a lot (the humidors do fine keepin everything consistant) so any KL i have sitting around is probably decently "saturated" so to speak.
> 
> would putting more "dry" KL in (ive never added water but they sit in my apartment which is around 75% humidity if its a hot day out or raining like it has lately) reduce my humidity or skyrocket it?
> 
> i have no issue with temperature, in fact its usually around 66-68 degrees in my humidor, but the RH is a bit high for my smoking preference..


Paul, remember that adding DRY KL is what is important. I have seen KL come out of the bag at 70 rh. Dry it out before you use it.
I am on the 3rd cycle this Summer.


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> I am on the 3rd cycle this Summer.


Summer holidays then I assume Al? :laugh:


----------



## asmartbull

Warren
Where the hell do you come up with this.........


----------



## Rays98GoVols

MyFather said:


> Funny you mention that I was looking up outdoor chairs and table so I may enjoy myself if the only way to smoke my cigars is by doing so in my backyard


Just do that. Save the 400. It will buy alot of cigars...


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> Warren
> Where the hell do you come up with this.........


Voice number 5, hiding in a dark vault in the left cerebral cortex.:mischief:


----------



## Tritones

Kryonis said:


> Unfortunately yes they can. That doesn't mean you can't stop them though. There are 2 ways to do this. 1 is to freeze your cigars before you put them into your humi. The issue with doing this is bringing them back to a level humidity because you need to do it slowly, not just take them from the freezer and put them back in your humi at 70% humidity.
> 
> The other option, which is how I combat beetles, is to keep your RH at a slightly lower number, around 65%. Beetles can hatch from their larvae when temperature is above 70 degrees and RH is above 70%. Living in Phoenix, it is tough to keep your temperature below 70 degrees unless you are using a vinotemp to control the temp. I don't use a wineador so I keep my humidity slightly lower, in the 63%-67% range, all year long and have never had a beetle issue. I enjoy my sticks at a slightly lower humidity anyway so this works well for me and I don't need to freeze my sticks.
> 
> Hope this helps and answers your question.


I'm glad this works for you, and I sure hope it continues to work for you. But there's no scientific guarantee that beetles won't hatch in lower than optimal RH - it may just take longer and result in a somewhat higher egg morbidity.

Most manufacturers employ a series of defenses against beetles, and so they are fairly rare to start with in premium cigars.

Freezing is a good precaution - one tested and documented by BOTLs and the US Dept. of Agriculture. Note - I don't necessarily buy all the USDA methods for _growing_ things, but they're usually pretty good at finding ways to _kill_ things. My freezer is right around zero degrees F, so I freeze for three days. I've tried a day in the fridge, three in the freezer, and a day in the fridge before putting in the humi, but I know plenty of guys who skip the fridge, so I've been skipping it for longer than I was using it. I don't see a difference. For me it's out of the shipping box, into double bags, into the freezer, and 72 hours later, out of the bags and into the coolidor. Whole boxes take longer. Freezers at higher than zero degrees take longer.


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> Voice number 5, hiding in a dark vault in the left cerebral cortex.:mischief:


My favorite voice.


----------



## Zogg

oo so popping a bit in the freezer should dry it out? I guess my roundabout question was how to dry out KL lol!


----------



## asmartbull

Zogg said:


> oo so popping a bit in the freezer should dry it out? I guess my roundabout question was how to dry out KL lol!


 Same way you do beads.
I have used the freezer and oven....I prefer oven


----------



## Tritones

Zogg said:


> oo so popping a bit in the freezer should dry it out? I guess my roundabout question was how to dry out KL lol!


You and I should work out a KL exchange program. Send yours to me to dry out and I'll send mine to you to humidify! :rofl:


----------



## yochino

Here's something i've been struggling with. I know RH is the biggest concern but i recently bought my first humidor and the temp inside has never gone below 77 degrees. My house is kept usually at 78-82 degrees so that's probably the reason why but if that's the case, shouldn't everyone be having heat issues in the summer? How do people keep it at 70? (70 in a room would actually be almost cold)


----------



## Jemulz12

I recently scored on cbid and got a nice 100ct humidor a long with a square humidifier. I'm new to seasoning humidors so I want to make sure I don't screw things up. After reading many guides online i've found that when people are seasoning their humidors they often put beads in the humidor along with the sponge in the seasoning process. I was wondering if I should buy beads to put into my humidor during the seasoning process, then add the humidifier after it is fully seasoned, or use the humidifier instead of the beads while seasoning it.

Thanks!


----------



## socalocmatt

Jemulz12 said:


> I recently scored on cbid and got a nice 100ct humidor a long with a square humidifier. I'm new to seasoning humidors so I want to make sure I don't screw things up. After reading many guides online i've found that when people are seasoning their humidors they often put beads in the humidor along with the sponge in the seasoning process. I was wondering if I should buy beads to put into my humidor during the seasoning process, then add the humidifier after it is fully seasoned, or use the humidifier instead of the beads while seasoning it.
> 
> Thanks!


First, congrats on the new humi!

I would strongly suggest following directions in this link. I have seasoned humis in the past prior to finding Puff and it was always a pain in the butt. After I read this guide and followed it I had no problems. I have used it a couple of times since with the same results (no issues).

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## socalocmatt

yochino said:


> Here's something i've been struggling with. I know RH is the biggest concern but i recently bought my first humidor and the temp inside has never gone below 77 degrees. My house is kept usually at 78-82 degrees so that's probably the reason why but if that's the case, shouldn't everyone be having heat issues in the summer? How do people keep it at 70? (70 in a room would actually be almost cold)


I put mine in my closet and in closed cabinets that had the AC blowing by them. I also use winadors which help. Some people place the humi directly under the AC vent. Some people use winadors and place there humis in the wine fridge because of heat issues. If you're not going to use a cooling unit (wine fridge) then you best bet would be to place the humi in a place that get the least amount of sun that is close to an AC vent.


----------



## Jemulz12

socalocmatt said:


> First, congrats on the new humi!
> 
> I would strongly suggest following directions in this link. I have seasoned humis in the past prior to finding Puff and it was always a pain in the butt. After I read this guide and followed it I had no problems. I have used it a couple of times since with the same results (no issues).


Thank you! And yes i've read that and I plan on following that exactly, i just want to know if I can use my humidifier instead of the beads. What can I say i'm a poor college kid!


----------



## socalocmatt

What do you have for a humidifier?


----------



## Jemulz12

It is a large rectangle humidifier (good for 100+ cigars). All I have to do is saturate it with distilled water and its good to go.


----------



## socalocmatt

Personally I would say toss the rectangular humidifier and use beads instead. I have used and currently use a variety of beads. Since you are a starving student I would suggest using KL (kitty litter). It is a silica bead and works great for humidity. The reason why I would suggest beads is because it is a two-way humidification device. So, if the RH is too high then beads will work to lower the RH. The rectangle that comes with the humi that has the green stuff in it wont do that and they are a bit of a pain IMO.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## socalocmatt

So, use the sponge and then when you are at a propper RH as per HNT's guide, then follow the KL setup and you should be golden.

Edit: I see more about what you are looking at in regards to tube in while seasoning. Only use the tube of dry beads or KL while seasoning if your RH spikes too much. It will help to bring it back down.


----------



## Jemulz12

okay, thanks a lot for the advice Matt! I appreciate it!


----------



## Rays98GoVols

DSturg369 said:


> It's a personal choice. I leave the band on until the burn gets close enough to warm the glue, making it easier to remove the band, then continue smoking until I'm finished. Also, trying to take it off when starting out may sometimes cause wrapper damage as the glue will often bleed over onto the wrapper.


This is My exact method


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Folks, here is a stupid question:

What is the post count rules to be able to PM in the forum? I've been searching for a half hour and can't find the answer.

I first thought it's 10 posts, but then got to it and it said I can only send to staff until 15 posts, now I'm at 15 posts, I can send PMs but when I send them, they don end up in the "Sent Messages" list. After I click submit, it's as if nothing as happened, and I'm sure the people on the other end of the PM are not getting the message because I had had no replies so far.

Appreciate some info


----------



## David_ESM

kmirsaeidi said:


> Folks, here is a stupid question:
> 
> What is the post count rules to be able to PM in the forum? I've been searching for a half hour and can't find the answer.
> 
> I first thought it's 10 posts, but then got to it and it said I can only send to staff until 15 posts, now I'm at 15 posts, I can send PMs but when I send them, they don end up in the "Sent Messages" list. After I click submit, it's as if nothing as happened, and I'm sure the people on the other end of the PM are not getting the message because I had had no replies so far.
> 
> Appreciate some info


5 days and 15 posts, here is the info thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/new-puffer-fish-forum/193862-new-members-fyi-please-read.html


----------



## socalocmatt

Are they just not getting them? I know that you have to select an option in your setting to enable storing sent messages to your sent message folder. This one got me for a while as I didn't know if they were actually being sent.

If you want, send me a PM and I will let you know if I got it. If this is the case I will direct you to the propper setting.


----------



## Tritones

kmirsaeidi said:


> Folks, here is a stupid question:
> 
> What is the post count rules to be able to PM in the forum? I've been searching for a half hour and can't find the answer.
> 
> I first thought it's 10 posts, but then got to it and it said I can only send to staff until 15 posts, now I'm at 15 posts, I can send PMs but when I send them, they don end up in the "Sent Messages" list. After I click submit, it's as if nothing as happened, and I'm sure the people on the other end of the PM are not getting the message because I had had no replies so far.
> 
> Appreciate some info


5 days, 15 posts, but it doesn't actually become "live" until the servers do their overnight whatever it is they do overnight, so it might be the day after your 5th day / 15th post before you can send PMs.

PMs don't automatically end up in your "Sent" folder - that's an option you have to select. I don't think you can select it globally, although I may be wrong about that - I think you have to choose the "Save" option for each PM you want to keep a copy of.


----------



## socalocmatt

Yes, there is a global setting. Let me dig it up real quick.

Edit: Here it is:

User Control > Under Settings & Options - Edit Options > Under Messaging & Notification - Click the box that says "Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default"


----------



## David_ESM

User Controls - Edit Options - "Save a copy of sent messages"

Edit: My post was up before his edit ^^^ :tongue:


----------



## socalocmatt

Kaveh: Got it. Just follow the above settings and you'll be good to go. :thumb:


----------



## kmirsaeidi

thanks guys


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Cypress said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of tootsie pop?


Who is this Woman named Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Rays98GoVols

dmisc said:


> Can you cut the first 1/3 of the cigar off, and enjoy the last 2/3's of the cigar?
> 
> *Not that I'm Aware of.*
> 
> Or does the first 1/3 of the cigar add to the flavor of the last 2/3's of the cigar.


That is the way I understand Cigars to work.. Each third adds or builds to the next.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Rodeo said:


> Only if you plan on having breakfast with him the next morning


Very funny, and my thoughts exactly...

RG bump for you


----------



## Delsana

I suck at lighting them so much so that I have to use numerous matches, and I've tried toasting but well with a match it just doesn't work for me... but I find that worse than all that is the fact that no matter how I light it or what not eventually it starts only burning on a very tiny part and I have to relight it but that doesn't do much for very long and it either goes out or keeps doing that and I don't keep enough matches to continually relight so I just deal with it and kind of puff the entirety of it in a circle every once in a while to keep it lit...

It's not that complex but I do it, and I've looked at the videos and all that but it doesn't help and I guess my question is there any easier way?


----------



## zenom

Delsana said:


> I suck at lighting them so much so that I have to use numerous matches, and I've tried toasting but well with a match it just doesn't work for me... but I find that worse than all that is the fact that no matter how I light it or what not eventually it starts only burning on a very tiny part and I have to relight it but that doesn't do much for very long and it either goes out or keeps doing that and I don't keep enough matches to continually relight so I just deal with it and kind of puff the entirety of it in a circle every once in a while to keep it lit...
> 
> It's not that complex but I do it, and I've looked at the videos and all that but it doesn't help and I guess my question is there any easier way?


Here is something I learned recently and I have the same problem as you as I am still getting good at lighting.

1. I was told not to use a torch lighter for us not good at lighting cigars well it will scorch the cigar. This means don't toast the foot etc.

2. Use a soft flame. A normal bic lighter, with a softer flame, and take your time. Rotate the cigar and keep the cigar out of the flame. It will take a little bit, but take your time, its supposed to be a slow process of smoking a cigar and enjoyable anyway 

3. Don't keep lighting just to light because something isn't burning. If lets say a 1/3 of the foot isn't lit. Keep that portion of the cigar tipped down toward the ground and it will spread and catch. Keeps you from lighting too much and scorching the stick.

This has definitely made a big difference for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Delsana

zenom said:


> Here is something I learned recently and I have the same problem as you as I am still getting good at lighting.
> 
> 1. I was told not to use a torch lighter for us not good at lighting cigars well it will scorch the cigar. This means don't toast the foot etc.
> 
> 2. Use a soft flame. A normal bic lighter, with a softer flame, and take your time. Rotate the cigar and keep the cigar out of the flame. It will take a little bit, but take your time, its supposed to be a slow process of smoking a cigar and enjoyable anyway
> 
> 3. Don't keep lighting just to light because something isn't burning. If lets say a 1/3 of the foot isn't lit. Keep that portion of the cigar tipped down toward the ground and it will spread and catch. Keeps you from lighting too much and scorching the stick.
> 
> This has definitely made a big difference for me. Hope this helps.


Yeah I try to do that because "heat rises" and all that but it doesn't seem to light the bottom, though I'll admit I'm really not good at this hobby at all and am probably doing things too fast and all that, lol.

I do find though that if I use the lighter that the cigar shop throws at you (I've yet to decide if I want to invest in good accessories) for free that it kind of turns out to be the same with the matches and takes forever to light or just lights one part even if I'm turning it.

Ehh, I'll try to keep that in mind but I feel I already kind of do that, heh.

TY tho.


----------



## gasdocok

I have become a big fan of the "light before cutting" technique. It takes TIME and a lot of butane. I go through a full refill of butane every 4-5 cigars I think.

Keep the stick just above the flame, rotate rotate rotate. every once in a while pull it out and blow on the end. See if the whole thing is glowing red. If not, turn it so just that part that is still dark is near the flame and give it a little more time. Then check it again by blowing on it. once the whole foot is glowing when you blow, then clip it and take a draw.

I have just recently started doing this and have been rewarded with excellently burning sticks since. I have, a couple of times, clipped it before doing the ritual, and haven't really noticed much difference, I just like the idea of doing it after. I have done this with both torches and soft flame and either works, torches just do the job faster.


----------



## thecardiackid

*Here's a ? that should qualify.*

Very new here. Found the forum looking for info on this topic. So, I'm looking to open a (sort of) high end cigar/scotch/wine bar in Cartagena, Colombia and aside from not knowing much about cigars, I'm looking into humi's, etc.

And on to the stupid question.

If the average humidity of the location is > 70% +/- your preference, do you need to "DE" himidify the cigars???

I get that cigars in AZ would dry out, but is the opposite true? Can they get over humid and be ruined? If so, is there a climate control unit that handles this?

I don't know the exact avg. humidity there - but it's got to be > 70%... Cartagena isn't too far from Cuba for example, and i'd think similar in climate *mas o menos*

Thanks in advance if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## David_ESM

It is about personal preference but almost everyone will say 70% is too high for smoking. It can cause the cigar to have burn issues, go out, wrapper swelling/splitting and other things.

As for a climate control unit... That is your humidor. You can use a number of different humidification devices from beads to foam to gels to kitty litter to get it to where you want it.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Who's buried in Grant's tomb?


----------



## chef-zorba

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Who's buried in Grant's tomb?


Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Tritones

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Who's buried in Grant's tomb?


Plume.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Here's a ? that should qualify.*



thecardiackid said:


> If so, is there a climate control unit that handles this?
> 
> I don't know the exact avg. humidity there - but it's got to be > 70%... Cartagena isn't too far from Cuba for example, and i'd think similar in climate *mas o menos*
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can point me in the right direction.


As David said, yes, 70% is too high, IMHO. I'd generally shoot for closer to 65%. I personally preer 63-ish for non-cubans and 60% for cubans.

To lower humidity in a humidor, put some dry kitty litter (the silica kind) or humidity beads. They will suck some of the moisture out of the air, leaving the rest the right humidity.


----------



## andylars

Hello. Im new here and I see a lot of people mention B & M. Just wondering what exactly this meant.


----------



## Rock31

Brick & Mortar aka an actual storefront.


----------



## andylars

Rock31 said:


> Brick & Mortar aka an actual storefront.


Ok. I gotcha. Thank you very much


----------



## zenom

andylars said:


> Hello. Im new here and I see a lot of people mention B & M. Just wondering what exactly this meant.


There is a list of definitions in one of the forums (couldn't find it quickly), but B&M means Brick & Mortar , ie., your local tobacconist.


----------



## andylars

zenom said:


> There is a list of definitions in one of the forums (couldn't find it quickly), but B&M means Brick & Mortar , ie., your local tobacconist.


Thank you. I'll have to start locating some here in Ames to get a feel for whats out there


----------



## Do5ug

Actually, nobody is BURIED in Grant's Tomb.

Grant is entombed in a mausoleum above ground.:boink::yo:


----------



## smelvis

Do5ug said:


> Actually, nobody is BURIED in Grant's Tomb.
> 
> Grant is entombed in a mausoleum above ground.:boink::yo:


I think he is like you said in a tomb at West Point not sure, I do know Custer is as I was surprised to see it and I think I saw Grants too but not 100% sure. I do know it was quite the honor to get to see the private sections that is quite a place.

Justin was with me do you remember nephew?


----------



## truckertim

I have read several posts on here about "freezing" cigars for several reasons it seems, most importantly I take is to kill any beetles that may be lurking. 
My question(s) is: do I need to prep my cigars before doing this?
What type of bag? Vacuum seal?
how long do I keep them in the freezer?
After I have done this what do I do once taking them out?
I have never heard:noidea: of this before but then again I got into this hobby by myself and do 99% of my smoking by myself. So it has diffenetly been a long, rough:banghead:, yet enjoyable learning experience and so grateful for forums such as puff.com to help with this journey. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## 1029henry

Get some Ziploc gallon freezer bags, place the cigars in the bag, suck out the excess air with a drinking straw, and seal. Triple-bag your sticks, sucking the air out with a straw for each bag. Place them in the freezer for 3-4 days, take them out, let them re-acclimate for a few hours in the bags, then place in your humidor. I've been doing this for a long time with no beetles (cross my fingers.)


----------



## ktblunden

1029henry said:


> Get some Ziploc gallon freezer bags, place the cigars in the bag, suck out the excess air with a drinking straw, and seal. Triple-bag your sticks, sucking the air out with a straw for each bag. Place them in the freezer for 3-4 days, take them out, let them re-acclimate for a few hours in the bags, then place in your humidor. I've been doing this for a long time with no beetles (cross my fingers.)


Excellent description. Some people move them from the freezer to the fridge for a day to ease the transition (I tend to do this), but I've seen enough people on here say they don't do it that I don't think it makes a difference.

Truckertim, freezing is more to kill beetle EGGS than actual beetles. If beetles have already hatched, you would know because your cigars would be riddled with holes. However, there could be eggs inside your cigars like ticking time bombs just waiting for the right conditions to hatch. If this happens when they're in your humi your entire collection could be at risk.


----------



## rejart

Forgive me if this was already asked (didn't go through all 73 pages  ) but this question has been bugging me.

In between puffs should you hold the cigar with the foot angled up or down? Or does it even matter? I can see wanting to point it up so the smoke rises up out of the foot, but it would also make sense to point it down to make sure any tar and moisture travels down towards the heat.

I guess the main issue is what helps to keep an even burn?


----------



## David_ESM

Pretty much no matter which way you hold it, it is going to burn in the direction it wants to burn. (Unless it is windy)

Just hold it however is most comfortable for you, it won't matter in the end.


----------



## truckertim

ktblunden said:


> Excellent description. Some people move them from the freezer to the fridge for a day to ease the transition (I tend to do this), but I've seen enough people on here say they don't do it that I don't think it makes a difference.
> 
> Truckertim, freezing is more to kill beetle EGGS than actual beetles. If beetles have already hatched, you would know because your cigars would be riddled with holes. However, there could be eggs inside your cigars like ticking time bombs just waiting for the right conditions to hatch. If this happens when they're in your humi your entire collection could be at risk.


Awesome info! Thanks guys for all the help. Like I said before I dont have any friends, yet, that share the love of the leaf with me so I am constantly searching and learning new stuff everyday. I have been on other sites but wont mention the name, lets just say its a "family" site and if you ask even the simplest questions youre treated as if you just crawled out from under a rock. Its great to have a place where we can all come and share experiences and have fun. Thanks!


----------



## Quietville

I'm just going to be blunt.

How do you correct an uneven burn?

This has been a burning question in my mind.

Please excuse my lame puns :drum:


----------



## David_ESM

Quietville said:


> How do you correct an uneven burn?


With your lighter/matches.

Just lightly flame the parts of the wrapper that need to catch up to the rest.


----------



## socalocmatt

Depends on how uneven it is. Sometimes I will see if it will correct itself. Next try will be with a purge (blowing through the foot like blowing up a balloon, as opposed to drawing). If that doesnt do it, I will blow on the cherry where the issue is to see if that will help. Lastly I will take a lighter to the uneven area and make it even.



Quietville said:


> I'm just going to be blunt.
> 
> How do you correct an uneven burn?
> 
> This has been a burning question in my mind.
> 
> Please excuse my lame puns :drum:


----------



## Quietville

socalocmatt said:


> Depends on how uneven it is. Sometimes I will see if it will correct itself. Next try will be with a purge (blowing through the foot like blowing up a balloon, as opposed to drawing). If that doesnt do it, I will blow on the cherry where the issue is to see if that will help. Lastly I will take a lighter to the uneven area and make it even.


That's what I thought. Is there any way to encourage the cigar to correct itself? i.e. having the slower burning side face up? Heat rises?


----------



## Tritones

Quietville said:


> That's what I thought. Is there any way to encourage the cigar to correct itself? i.e. having the slower burning side face up? Heat rises?


Herfing with shuckins:

Me: This cigar just insists on canoeing.
Ron: Do you rotate your cigar when you're smoking it?
Me: Yes.
Ron: Then stop it!

OK - many sources will tell you to rotate the uneven side to the bottom, because there is more oxygen available there. Others will suggest, as you did, to put it on top because heat rises. Also, as we all know, fire seems to burn upward more readily than downward.

I find that rotating the uneven part to one side, so that the side edge of the bad burn is downward, but not at the bottom, seems to work sometimes.

Lighters or matches always work.


----------



## Enrique1780

Solid thread with plenty of interesting info to pick up on. Especially good for those new to the hobby.


----------



## StogieNinja

andylars said:


> Thank you. I'll have to start locating some here in Ames to get a feel for whats out there





smelvis said:


> I do know it was quite the honor to get to see the private sections.





truckertim said:


> I do 99% ... by myself. So it has diffenetly been a long, rough, yet enjoyable learning experience





1029henry said:


> Triple-bag your sticks.





1029henry said:


> I've been doing this for a long time with no beetles (cross my fingers.)





David_ESM said:


> Pretty much no matter which way you hold it, it is going to burn.





David_ESM said:


> Just hold it however is most comfortable for you, it won't matter in the end.


:shock:


----------



## socalocmatt

^ LMFAO. Nice compilation.


----------



## hawaiitrojan

Here's a question: What is the difference in the Padron line between the 2000, 3000, etc.?


----------



## socalocmatt

hawaiitrojan said:


> Here's a question: What is the difference in the Padron line between the 2000, 3000, etc.?


Size. 
They are all part of the Thousand Series but the 2000, 3000, 4000, etc are different sizes. Size effects blend and thus can effect the power of what you taste (more wrapper in thunner vitolas).


----------



## hawaiitrojan

socalocmatt said:


> Size.
> They are all part of the Thousand Series but the 2000, 3000, 4000, etc are different sizes. Size effects blend and thus can effect the power of what you taste (more wrapper in thunner vitolas).


Is there some kind of guide somewhere that tells you what flavors you might taste in certain sizes? For example, I saw a post where someone identified the Padron 4000 Maduro as having citrus flavors. The reason I ask is that I'm not a big fan of strong pepper flavors, and I don't want to choose a size that ends up being peppery. Is there a particular size that is more popular than another? Thanks.


----------



## socalocmatt

Yep, you can use the advanced search function here on Puff and search for each vitola and you will get several reviews of each vitola.:

Padron 2000
Padron 3000
Padron 4000
Padron 5000
Padron 6000
Padron 7000


----------



## hawaiitrojan

Thanks for the info, Matt! I'll definitely look into these.


----------



## MrLexus

joay11 said:


> How come many times your smoking a delicious cigar and then bam, all of a sudden it tastes like total crap? Does it mean it's starting to burn too hot? Many times you can let go out, re-light and it tastes good again.


I had this happen the other day as well. I was smoking a G2 Turbo at work with a buddy and the first 1/3 to 1/2 was very good. Very smooth and flavors or earthy and also espresso? Then all the sudden it felt like I was smoking a freight train. Is that typical of this cigar? Maybe I should have tried purging it a little and slowed down. I was ripping through it since I had to go back into work.

I ended up letting it burn out and clipped the end off. I tried coming back to it after work and it just wasnt happening. It was like I was sucking a diesel truck exhaust even after purging.


----------



## sengjc

MrLexus said:


> I had this happen the other day as well. I was smoking a G2 Turbo at work with a buddy and the first 1/3 to 1/2 was very good. Very smooth and flavors or earthy and also espresso? Then all the sudden it felt like I was smoking a freight train. Is that typical of this cigar? Maybe I should have tried purging it a little and slowed down. I was ripping through it since I had to go back into work.
> 
> I ended up letting it burn out and clipped the end off. I tried coming back to it after work and it just wasnt happening. It was like I was sucking a diesel truck exhaust even after purging.


I think you might have been rushing it which caused the cigar to burn hot and develope harsh flavours. Did the burn become very uneven?


----------



## MrLexus

sengjc said:


> I think you might have been rushing it which caused the cigar to burn hot and develope harsh flavours. Did the burn become very uneven?


No it was burning razor even. Just all the sudden flipped flavors on me. I didnt feel like I was rushing that much, but then again I could have been.


----------



## sengjc

MrLexus said:


> No it was burning razor even. Just all the sudden flipped flavors on me. I didnt feel like I was rushing that much, but then again I could have been.


Could have just been an off stick. Maybe the next one will be ok.


----------



## mata777

Why do some pay $25.00 for a CC stick (usually under the table at the local cut throat B&M)? I manage to get them for much less.


----------



## MrLexus

How often do you take a puff(draw)? I just had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail on my lunch and it took the whole hour for me to finish. When I got back to my desk I felt like I was ran over my a train. I started sweating and got some nausea. It wore off after a few minutes but man!


----------



## jbgd825

MrLexus said:


> How often do you take a puff(draw)? I just had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail on my lunch and it took the whole hour for me to finish. When I got back to my desk I felt like I was ran over my a train. I started sweating and got some nausea. It wore off after a few minutes but man!


For me it depends on the draw of the cigar, and the size. If it's a big cigar with a tight draw, then I'll take really long puffs and space them out over a greater period of time. If it's a smaller vitola, with a looser draw, I'll take shorter puffs more often.


----------



## bombman0513

I was in another thread and read mention of "purging" and he said something about using his lighter? I have heard of purging where you blow back through the cigar to push out all the old smoke so you may let it burn out and come back to later, but never heard of using a lighter for this. How and why? I also read about cutting a belicoso or torpedo at a 45 degree angle? what is this all about? I have always just cut mine straight, is their something i'm missing out there?


----------



## sengjc

bombman0513 said:


> I was in another thread and read mention of "purging" and he said something about using his lighter? I have heard of purging where you blow back through the cigar to push out all the old smoke so you may let it burn out and come back to later, but never heard of using a lighter for this. How and why? I also read about cutting a belicoso or torpedo at a 45 degree angle? what is this all about? I have always just cut mine straight, is their something i'm missing out there?


Tapered heads tend to have tighter draws due to the inherent shape of the head and tthe construction of the stick. Cutting sticks with tapered heads at an angle will increase the suction area and provide an easier draw.

I tend to cut tapered heads straight as I enjoy the slight resistance on the draw and the perceived concentration of smoke and flavours.



MrLexus said:


> How often do you take a puff(draw)? I just had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail on my lunch and it took the whole hour for me to finish. When I got back to my desk I felt like I was ran over my a train. I started sweating and got some nausea. It wore off after a few minutes but man!


This depends on the mood, time of day, the stick and its construction. Milder sticks will get more frequent puffs, conversely stronger sticks less frequent. I tend to draw deeper but less frequent when in a contemplative mood, at night or if the stick is complex and rich. Small RGs tend to be smoked slowly as well as loosely filled sticks. There is an 'art' to smoking that you will develope as you become more acquainted with varying types of sticks.

I have only had one Diesel Unholy but I believe that stick should be taken slowly and the feedback that I have from others more experienced with this line is consistent with my belief. An hour is a little quick, I would stretch it a little more.



mata777 said:


> Why do some pay $25.00 for a CC stick (usually under the table at the local cut throat B&M)? I manage to get them for much less.


Presumably you are referring to CCs in the USA. As we know CCs are at present illegal in the US but there exists a high demand for them due to a variety of reasons: unobtainability, hype, fame and reputation, etc. However there is the ever present scarcity of supply in the USA.

Hence the natural law of Supply and Demand dictates that the price of CCs must be high. You will be surprised to know that in other parts of the world, people are willing to pay more for Padrons and Opus Xs, but I think that is no different in the USA either, unfortunately.


----------



## Kabrijj

How can you tell if a humidor has been wiped down with water?

Say I'm buying a second-hand humidor... if it's gotten warped from water, will I be able to tell just by looking at it (like it won't close, the edges are visibly out of square, etc?), or will I have discover the former owner's impatience only after buy it and trying (without success) to season it?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

Kabrijj said:


> How can you tell if a humidor has been wiped down with water?
> 
> Say I'm buying a second-hand humidor... if it's gotten warped from water, will I be able to tell just by looking at it (like it won't close, the edges are visibly out of square, etc?), or will I have discover the former owner's impatience only after buy it and trying (without success) to season it?


Just make sure the lid closes nicely. I always open the lid and drop it. It should woosh shut without slamming. If it slams, bad. If it has trouble closing and needs pressed closed, bad. Also you can do the dollar bill test to check a seal. Do a quick search on that.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

''Is it true that there is a place in a man's head that, if you shoot it, it will blow up???''

- Danny (Hot Fuzz, 2007)


----------



## bombman0513

In reply to the humidor seal/seasoning question. There are different ways to check the seal on a humidor. You can take a small bright flashlight turn it on and place it in different positions within the Humi, put it in a dark room and close the lid looking for light escaping from the seal area or anywhere else for that matter. This tends to be a little extreme but I have done it. OR, you can simply do as stated previously, take a strip of paper or dollar bill and place it 3/4 of the way across the seal area of the lid, close the lid and pull gently on the bill. If it slides out with no resistance you have yourself a lame duck. If there is resistance or it wont pull out at all you tend to have a pretty good seal. Do this in several areas of the seal all the way around as wood is wood and tends to differ slightly down its length. As far as checking for warping of the wood, that you will need to check by eyeing the lines of the box, the lid open and closed, the corners should be 90 degrees, the inside liners should meet and form a tight 90 degree angle with little to no gap. A really good way to see if there is an issue with the lining wood is to smell it. does it smell musty or mildewey? are there any black stains from previous mold? are there any staining or dark areas from being drenched in water, and lastly, ask the owner without beind obtuse on their "seasoning" technique. Is it an older humi that has been dry for 20+ years? Is the humi solid mahagony, cedar or laminated junk wood? how thick is the exterior wood compared to the liner wood, which should be spanish cedar? is it a home built box? be careful with those as if they didnt know what they are doing, they cold have used Red or American Cedar, which you DO NOT want. There is a lot involved when selecting a humi, by no means should you simply base it on price alone, but construction and quality of craftsmanship as well. I am a long time believer in "you get what you pay for" an that is definately true in this instance.:usa:


----------



## LLave

This thread has been so much help to me. Thanks all.


----------



## LLave

I am still not sure I am cutting my cigars properly. See I don't really have any experience cigar smokers to learn from (other than you here at puff). So I just sort of wing it. I have a cheap double guillotine cutter that i "tuned up" with a ceramic rod, so it's nice and sharp. I cut straight and clean, the issue is, how much to cut. I over cut once or twice and did not like the results, so I have been trying to cut as little as possible, while still getting what I THINK is a good draw. But heck I don't know. Please advise.


----------



## Mante

LLave said:


> I am still not sure I am cutting my cigars properly. See I don't really have any experience cigar smokers to learn from (other than you here at puff). So I just sort of wing it. I have a cheap double guillotine cutter that i "tuned up" with a ceramic rod, so it's nice and sharp. I cut straight and clean, the issue is, how much to cut. I over cut once or twice and did not like the results, so I have been trying to cut as little as possible, while still getting what I THINK is a good draw. But heck I don't know. Please advise.


Dependent on the cutter a trick that usually works is to lay the cutter on a flat surface, open it and insert the cigar vertically until the cap rests on said surface then cut. :smile:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Cutting as little as possible is correct; the draw sometimes depends on the cigar (how its rolled, stored, etc.) more so than how you cut.
I use Tashaz's method regularly as well; it cuts more than I would like sometimes but at least the cut is level, straight, and clean.
:tu


----------



## gahdzila

LLave said:


> I am still not sure I am cutting my cigars properly. See I don't really have any experience cigar smokers to learn from (other than you here at puff). So I just sort of wing it. I have a cheap double guillotine cutter that i "tuned up" with a ceramic rod, so it's nice and sharp. I cut straight and clean, the issue is, how much to cut. I over cut once or twice and did not like the results, so I have been trying to cut as little as possible, while still getting what I THINK is a good draw. But heck I don't know. Please advise.


Do yourself a huge favor and get a quality cutter. You will actually save money in the long run! $3 for a cheap cutter that is worthless in a couple of months vs $40 for a nice cutter with a lifetime warranty that will work wonderfully for many years to come! The best brands out there, IMO, are Xikar and Palio.

As for how much to cut: Personally, I don't "cut" as much as "shave.". I use Xikar cigar scissors and shave very thin layers off of the cap until it opens up to where I want it. Remember is you can always cut again but you can never put it back if you cut too much!

Look at your cigar from the side, and notice where the cap ends. You should try to cut thinner than that, because if you cut past that, your cigar may begin to unravel.

Good luck and happy smokes, brother!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

Cuban crafters- best cutter for the money PERIOD


----------



## notmYJ

What is the proper pronunciation of "Corojo"? I think it is Co-row-yo but not sure.


----------



## gahdzila

notmYJ said:


> What is the proper pronunciation of "Corojo"? I think it is Co-row-yo but not sure.


Co-RO-ho with slight emphasis on the middle syllable.

At least, that's how I say it :mrgreen:


----------



## Mante

gahdzila said:


> Co-RO-ho with slight emphasis on the middle syllable.
> 
> At least, that's how I say it :mrgreen:


I prefer to say "Good Cig Ar"! LOL.:rockon:


----------



## Treadwell

gahdzila said:


> Co-RO-ho with slight emphasis on the middle syllable.
> 
> At least, that's how I say it :mrgreen:


That's how it would be pronounced in Spanish (with an optional trill to the R). Looks like a Spanish word to me...


----------



## notmYJ

What kind of air purification types work best to get rid of or reduce the smoke smell in a small room, media filter types or ion plate type?


----------



## Engineer99

gahdzila said:


> As for how much to cut: Personally, I don't "cut" as much as "shave.". I use Xikar cigar scissors and shave very thin layers off of the cap until it opens up to where I want it. Remember is you can always cut again but you can never put it back if you cut too much!


I'm reminded of the scene in Goodfellas when they're in prison and Pauly is shaving the garlic with a razor blade. I'm tempted to get a single edge razor blade and re-enact that scene, but with a cigar in place of a garlic clove.

"_Paulie was doing a year for contempt and had a wonderful system for garlic. He used a razor and sliced it so thin it would liquefy in the pan with a little oil. It's a very good system. Vinnie was in charge of the tomato sauce_."


----------



## LLave

Engineer99 said:


> I'm reminded of the scene in Goodfellas when they're in prison and Pauly is shaving the garlic with a razor blade. I'm tempted to get a single edge razor blade and re-enact that scene, but with a cigar in place of a garlic clove.
> 
> "_Paulie was doing a year for contempt and had a wonderful system for garlic. He used a razor and sliced it so thin it would liquefy in the pan with a little oil. It's a very good system. Vinnie was in charge of the tomato sauce_."


Nice. I love that movie.


----------



## Carmack

Why do Rocky Patel cigars have a bad reputation?


----------



## notmYJ

Are Ron Mexico cigars, that bad?


----------



## socalocmatt

notmYJ said:


> Are Ron Mexico cigars, that bad?


From what hear... Yes. Then again: smoke what you like and like what you smoke. At least that is a saying I've read here by people far wiser than I.


----------



## Rock31

notmYJ said:


> Are Ron Mexico cigars, that bad?


Yes, trust me! They serve one purpose....and that is to bomb others with them and laugh!


----------



## Tritones

Carmack said:


> Why do Rocky Patel cigars have a bad reputation?


Partly because there are so many different blends, partly because there are new blends coming out every time someone sneezes within earshot of Rocky, partly because most of his blends are at best fair-tasting cigars, partly because a lot of his blends are inconsistent in flavor and construction.

Personally, I like a few of the RP blends. I haven't had any I really hated, but there aren't that many I would go back to for seconds, either.


----------



## Tritones

notmYJ said:


> Are Ron Mexico cigars, that bad?


No, they're worse. Every review done on them gives them the greatest benefit of the doubt. ainkiller:


----------



## sengjc

Carmack said:


> Why do Rocky Patel cigars have a bad reputation?


Obviously these are opinions spouted by those yet to try the OWR line.


----------



## Pianoman178

Wow. It took me several hours of reading over two days, but I finally did it. I read the whole thread.

:first:

I can't think of a st00pid question to ask right now, so I'll just leave it at that...

Tons of great info in this thread (and forum).


----------



## maxlexi

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> Cuban crafters- best cutter for the money PERIOD


agreed


----------



## LLave

If i keep a coolerdor in the garage will the temperature fluctuation damage the cigars? How sensitive are humidors to temperature?


----------



## Tritones

sengjc said:


> Obviously these are opinions spouted by those yet to try the OWR line.


I've not tried these yet but I'm pretty certain I have one buried in the coolerdor somewhere, so I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## justbrew77

How do you pronounce Viaje and Tatuaje? I probably sound crazy when I walk into my local b&m.


----------



## Tritones

justbrew77 said:


> How do you pronounce Viaje and Tatuaje? I probably sound crazy when I walk into my local b&m.


Vee AH hay
Tat WAH hay or Tat oo WAH hay, just remember the "oo" is really fast and comes out more like a "W" sound going into the "AH"


----------



## Johnny Rock

Carmack said:


> Why do Rocky Patel cigars have a bad reputation?


The Sumatras from RP are some of the best from him in years IMO.

Try the Sumatra Extreme and the Cruz Real Dark Sumatra. Pretty tasty stuff. They are a good price point also from FSS.

The Vintage 2003 Cameroon is very good also.

:ss


----------



## missy

i didn't get through all 80 some pages of this thread, but, my dumb question is what's with all of these ridiculous names of cigars? like maduro, that's not a brand is it? is it a type or the way that it is rolled or something? several that i know of have the same word in a 3 word long name of a cigar. it drives me crazy! how am i supposed to remember all of these names?! 

also, how do cigars get named the way they do? interesting....


----------



## Mante

missy said:


> i didn't get through all 80 some pages of this thread, but, my dumb question is what's with all of these ridiculous names of cigars? like maduro, that's not a brand is it? is it a type or the way that it is rolled or something? several that i know of have the same word in a 3 word long name of a cigar. it drives me crazy! how am i supposed to remember all of these names?!
> 
> also, how do cigars get named the way they do? interesting....


Maduro refers to the wrapper leaf type & color. Maduro cigars without fail will be darker to look at.


----------



## gahdzila

missy said:


> i didn't get through all 80 some pages of this thread, but, my dumb question is what's with all of these ridiculous names of cigars? like maduro, that's not a brand is it? is it a type or the way that it is rolled or something? several that i know of have the same word in a 3 word long name of a cigar. it drives me crazy! how am i supposed to remember all of these names?!
> 
> also, how do cigars get named the way they do? interesting....


Cigar names almost always include the name of the manufacturer along with the brand name (think Cadillac Seville - manufacturer then brand). Often included is the wrapper color or type.....as wrapper color/type greatly affects flavor (maduro is a type of wrapper, BTW). Then there's the size/shape - Robusto, Churchill, torpedo, etc.

Where'd they come up with the words? I dunno. I know Churchill size was named after Winston Churchill. Rothschild is another size named after some guy named Rothschild....hell if I know who he is, though.

How do you girls remember all of those crazy color names? Or all of those handbag brands? LOL. Just keep at it, ask questions, all the lingo will eventually become second nature.


----------



## gahdzila

Great picture up there from Warren! Just FYI - Claro describes that blondish color, but you'll more often see the term "Connecticut shade" or just "Connecticut" which is a type of tobacco that has that characteristic color. Also, you'll often see tha various Colorado shades referred to as "natural".


----------



## missy

gahdzila said:


> Cigar names almost always include the name of the manufacturer along with the brand name (think Cadillac Seville - manufacturer then brand). Often included is the wrapper color or type.....as wrapper color/type greatly affects flavor (maduro is a type of wrapper, BTW). Then there's the size/shape - Robusto, Churchill, torpedo, etc.
> 
> Where'd they come up with the words? I dunno. I know Churchill size was named after Winston Churchill. Rothschild is another size named after some guy named Rothschild....hell if I know who he is, though.
> 
> How do you girls remember all of those crazy color names? Or all of those handbag brands? LOL. Just keep at it, ask questions, all the lingo will eventually become second nature.


hahahahha, that last part made me laugh out loud for reals. too funny and very true! thanks for the info!


----------



## sengjc

LLave said:


> If i keep a coolerdor in the garage will the temperature fluctuation damage the cigars? How sensitive are humidors to temperature?


Size dependent...but I would say very sensitive.

Will temperature fluctuations damage a cigar? Depends the extremity if fluctuation. If you keep it in a temperate location indoors you should be ok. They didn't have air conditioning in the 1800s you know.


----------



## missy

has anyone seen the acid wafe? it's flat. why do they do that? i'm half tempted to buy one. does it change the way it smokes?


----------



## sengjc

missy said:


> has anyone seen the acid wafe? it's flat. why do they do that? i'm half tempted to buy one. does it change the way it smokes?


Stackability. The flatter they are the easier to stack and less packaging material. They probably learnt it from the masters of flat stacking: IKEA. 

Like most pressed sticks (box press etc.) they will become round again as you smoke it.

Will it change the way it smokes? Some people say it improves the burn. Personally I don't find it to be any different.


----------



## Rock31

why can't all cigars have 1 band?


----------



## Scottye83

Rock31 said:


> why can't all cigars have 1 band?


It's the same reason razors don't all have 1 blade.

Related question, what's the highest number of bands you've seen on a cigar? I've seen several with 3, sure there are more ridiculous ones out there.


----------



## gahdzila

I've seen 3 bands a few times. On a related note, Obsidian has the most ridiculous band I've ever seen.


----------



## Scottye83

gahdzila said:


> I've seen 3 bands a few times. On a related note, Obsidian has the most ridiculous band I've ever seen.


Yeah, it's more like a sleeve than a band.


----------



## Qball

After 1,156 posts there are STILL stupid questions? Wow... Wait, I guess that was a question too. Nevermind


----------



## sengjc

gahdzila said:


> I've seen 3 bands a few times. On a related note, Obsidian has the most ridiculous band I've ever seen.


Which ones have 3 bands? Max I've seen is two, quite common for NCs.


----------



## ShortFuse

sengjc said:


> Which ones have 3 bands? Max I've seen is two, quite common for NCs.


I dunno boss? If you look at an Anejo, you have a band, sleeve, and a ribbon. Not to say they dont exist, but I just browsed through the 200 or so I have here and the most I have are double banded cigars.

Probably the most dressed up cigar is the GH2002. Two bands, cedar sleeve, and satin ribbon on the foot. All for about $2 a cigar!


----------



## AnthonyG

5 vegas

is it five vegas or cinco vegas i heard botl's pronounce it both ways which is correct?


----------



## Staxed

AnthonyG said:


> 5 vegas
> 
> is it five vegas or cinco vegas i heard botl's pronounce it both ways which is correct?


Most of the information I could find says Cinco Vegas is the correct pronunciation, I couldn't find anything official from 5 Vegas saying that though

(and I didn't look that long either, after about 15 pages of stuff saying Cinco Vegas, I took that as the common understanding)


----------



## Truebigmike75

Staxed said:


> Most of the information I could find says Cinco Vegas is the correct pronunciation, I couldn't find anything official from 5 Vegas saying that though
> 
> (and I didn't look that long either, after about 15 pages of stuff saying Cinco Vegas, I took that as the common understanding)


I have come to have the same understanding after reading about the brand as well


----------



## gahdzila

sengjc said:


> Which ones have 3 bands? Max I've seen is two, quite common for NCs.


Now that you ask, I'm drawing a blank. The one that immediately comes to mind is Los Blancos Nine....but I guess it's only two bands - a foot band, plus the regular band. The regular band is split in two, so it looks more like two bands, but it is connected in the middle so I guess it's technically only one.

I could've sworn there were others, but I can't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Rock31

Viaje have a couple with 3 bands 

La Sirena band takes up about 3/4 of the cigar.


----------



## sengjc

Rock31 said:


> Viaje have a couple with 3 bands
> 
> La Sirena band takes up about 3/4 of the cigar.


Now that I recall, the Sultan Ron Stacy Signatures had 3 bands, the ones with Blends A, B and C on them. Come to think of it, I think I have a few of each blend still in the depths of my humidor...somewhere...

Haven't had many Viajes only a couple of the VOR No. 5s that are yet to see fire. Viajes are super rare outside of the US.

Yup, the La Sirenas are ridiculously large, so are the Oliveros Eight Zero and the Perdomo Habanos. Imagine a Robusto in these.


----------



## neil

i have a RYJ vintage that had a band, a piece of paper wrapped around the whole cigar beneath the band with a picture on in, and another band that is exactly the same on top of the first one. plus there is a band on the outside of the tubo it comes in. heres a picture off of jr.

ROMEO Y JULIETA VINTAGE TORO GLASS TUBE SINGLE CIGAR - J·R Cigars.com

its a little overdone, IMO... i hope it tastes good though!


----------



## Mante

neil said:


> i have a RYJ vintage that had a band, a piece of paper wrapped around the whole cigar beneath the band with a picture on in, and another band that is exactly the same on top of the first one. plus there is a band on the outside of the tubo it comes in. heres a picture off of jr.
> 
> ROMEO Y JULIETA VINTAGE TORO GLASS TUBE SINGLE CIGAR - J·R Cigars.com
> 
> its a little overdone, IMO... i hope it tastes good though!


Haha...and your question is? Yes, they are trying to hard is the answer. I too hope it smokes well for you.


----------



## neil

Tashaz said:


> Haha...and your question is? Yes, they are trying to hard is the answer. I too hope it smokes well for you.





sengjc said:


> Which ones have 3 bands?


just trying to help out with the whole "which cigars have 3 bands" question poster earlier.

the RYJ i posted has 3 bands as well as a paper sleeve w/ a picture on it.


----------



## Mante

Just playing Neil. I agree that one is marketing gone mad. 8)


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Rock31 said:


> La Sirena band takes up about 3/4 of the cigar.


Some of the robusto Gurkhas are like that too.


----------



## tmmedic20

Was always told no such thing as a dumb question, but here goes with mine.

When smoking cigars everyone around me can smell them but i cannot, what can i do to actually get a feel for how foul/pleasant a certain cigar is?


My personal answer was "Buy one for a buddy and let him smoke it" but i dont always have that option with new cigars.

thanks in advance
Thomas


----------



## K Baz

tmmedic20 said:


> Was always told no such thing as a dumb question, but here goes with mine.
> 
> When smoking cigars everyone around me can smell them but i cannot, what can i do to actually get a feel for how foul/pleasant a certain cigar is?
> 
> My personal answer was "Buy one for a buddy and let him smoke it" but i dont always have that option with new cigars.
> 
> thanks in advance
> Thomas


I am sure there will be better more thought out answers but mine is:

Stop caring what people think your cigar smells like. If they like the smell they will move closer and or comment. If they don't like the smell it will be better for you and them that they move away. No one I know wants to be near anyone that doesn't like the smell of cigars.


----------



## Scott W.

Rock31 said:


> Viaje have a couple with 3 bands
> 
> La Sirena band takes up about 3/4 of the cigar.


 Have you had this one Ray? They look great


----------



## sengjc

neil said:


> just trying to help out with the whole "which cigars have 3 bands" question poster earlier.
> 
> the RYJ i posted has 3 bands as well as a paper sleeve w/ a picture on it.


That is a lot of packaging. Bet it comes nestled on trays, housed in a humidor-esque box as well with a felt bag and then a cardboard outer box with more stickers on them. :lol:


----------



## Oldmso54

tmmedic20 said:


> Was always told no such thing as a dumb question, but here goes with mine.
> 
> When smoking cigars everyone around me can smell them but i cannot, what can i do to actually get a feel for how foul/pleasant a certain cigar is?
> 
> My personal answer was "Buy one for a buddy and let him smoke it" but i dont always have that option with new cigars.
> 
> thanks in advance
> Thomas


I always smell the cigar, whole cigar, pre light with several inhales to try to detect any specific flavors; then do a couple pre light draws after I cut it; but as for how it smells when smoking. Just put it down in the ashtray after it's going good - get downwind like another person might be & just smell the smoke wafting through the air. do it a little ways away and then closer & closer till you feel like you know how the cigar smells to someone else??


----------



## tmmedic20

The simple answers always escape me lol. Thanks.

As for ignoring them I agree but the one critic I can't ignore is my wife.


----------



## justbrew77

Tritones said:


> Vee AH hay
> Tat WAH hay or Tat oo WAH hay, just remember the "oo" is really fast and comes out more like a "W" sound going into the "AH"


Thanks for the response.

I have another one, why are double maduro cigars commonly more expensive even if they are the same size and brand of a certain make?


----------



## Oldmso54

tmmedic20 said:


> The simple answers always escape me lol. Thanks.
> 
> As for ignoring them I agree but the one critic *I can't ignore is my wife*.


I hear ya there brother. Ron (shuckins) Ron Stacy Signature Sultan cigars have an extremely unique spice smell to them - especially the coronas that will be coming out soon. The spice smell was so pronounced I actually got my wife to smell the cigar (pre light) to help me identify it. I have a feeling that one smelled good lit too but she would never admit it - LOL


----------



## David_ESM

tmmedic20 said:


> When smoking cigars everyone around me can smell them but i cannot, what can i do to actually get a feel for how foul/pleasant a certain cigar is?


Do you have a tool shed or garage or other enclosed area you can smoke for a few minutes?

Most the times you won't smell the cigar while you are smoking it, because well... You're the one smoking it. Kind of like how if you sit in a room with a certain odor long enough you can't really notice the odor anymore, but someone who just walks in notices it distinctly?

So if you have an enclosed area. Start puffing away, get the cigar going well, set it down and walk out. Breathe some clean air for a couple minutes, then head back into the room/area and take a good whif.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

tmmedic20 said:


> Was always told no such thing as a dumb question, but here goes with mine.
> 
> When smoking cigars everyone around me can smell them but i cannot, what can i do to actually get a feel for how foul/pleasant a certain cigar is?
> 
> My personal answer was "Buy one for a buddy and let him smoke it" but i dont always have that option with new cigars.
> 
> thanks in advance
> Thomas


My bet is that whoever is complaining about he smell, doesn't like Cigars period. If it smelled like roses, they'd still complain. The only comments anyone has voiced to me is "I like the smell of that cigar. I usually don't like the smell of cigars, but that one smells good". SO maybe switch cigars....


----------



## Rays98GoVols

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> Cuban crafters- best cutter for the money PERIOD


Tried it. The Xikar and Palio are better...


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Carmack said:


> Why do Rocky Patel cigars have a bad reputation?


I haven't tried them all but I do like the 1990, 1992, Sungrown and the best one is Olde World Reserve. Did not care for the Decade or Connecticut.


----------



## David_ESM

Better cutters? Yes.

Better cutters for the price? No.

You won't get more bang for your buck than a Cuban Crafters.


----------



## Pianoman178

Can someone please do their best and describe exactly what "Spice" and "Pepper" is in a cigar?

I think I have an idea, but my underdeveloped palate is incapable of detecting anything other than sweet or cocoa/chocolate.


----------



## David_ESM

Spice could be many different things. Some people use it as a descriptive for pepper, but for me spice is more related to something like clove or cinnamon flavors (as in spices not spicy).

Pepper... Well it's pepper. Some cigars have a black pepper, white pepper, red pepper... It's pepper buddy! :wink: Pepper is a real easy one to pick up on, if you haven't yet, it is most likely because you haven't smoked anything with a pepper kick to it. Wish you had asked this a couple days ago, I would have made sure your inbound package had something with pepper in it. Hopefully your box has a Tat Havana in it as they have a nice little pepper to them.


----------



## snagstangl

I think spice is some heat or tingling on the back of my tounge. While pepper is more something that i feel in my nose, or my body reacts in a way that i usually associate with pepper, which is usually in my nose. Sometimes I dont get the full effect of the pepper in my nose. Like when i eat to much cayenne on something and think " that will clean my sinuses out".


----------



## Pianoman178

David_ESM said:


> Spice could be many different things. Some people use it as a descriptive for pepper, but for me spice is more related to something like clove or cinnamon flavors (as in spices not spicy).
> 
> Pepper... Well it's pepper. Some cigars have a black pepper, white pepper, red pepper... It's pepper buddy! :wink: Pepper is a real easy one to pick up on, if you haven't yet, it is most likely because you haven't smoked anything with a pepper kick to it. Wish you had asked this a couple days ago, I would have made sure your inbound package had something with pepper in it. Hopefully your box has a Tat Havana in it as they have a nice little pepper to them.


I can't wait to see what goodies you have in store for me 

Thanks for the explanation. Have you ever had a Perdomo Habano? I had my first one in Presidente size (7x56 giggidy) last weekend and I think I tasted some pepper in it, but I wasn't sure. I did enjoy the smoke, but it wasn't as smooth as my favorite maduros.

I really don't want to start diagnosing it as being harsh when it's actually a flavor.


----------



## ten08

...reviving the stupid question thread after nearly 3 months of inactivity: :wave:

In newly opened boxes, there will often be one cigar with the end of the cellophane flipped forward. It's always one in the middle. The rest are all tucked underneath. I see how it would serve as an easy "pull tab" to take the first cigar. But is that the only reason? Personally, I think it detracts from the beauty of the presentation.

You can find lots of examples in the "latest NC purchase" thread, but I'll save you the trouble (not mine - wish it was):


----------



## ejgarnut

Adam you got it right, that is the only reason. Some boxes will come all tucked under, but will have a short piece of ribbon around one cigar to act as a "pull"


----------



## Loggerhead

I find that I can pick up flavours the best early in the morning, before a meal or coffee. What is the best (non-alcoholic) way to clean your palate later in the day? I've tried water, lemonaid, even a peroxide rinse, but I can't seem to get my morning palate back late in the day. Is this just the way it is, or is there some solution to the problem?


----------



## gahdzila

Christopher - I've heard of people using water with a lemon twist, or saltine crackers. I've never personally had that problem. The only times I seem to have palate issues is right after eating something strong and/or spicy....and a little extra time after eating before smoking works fine for me.


----------



## champions77

Not even necessary with torps.



ten08 said:


> ...reviving the stupid question thread after nearly 3 months of inactivity: :wave:
> 
> In newly opened boxes, there will often be one cigar with the end of the cellophane flipped forward. It's always one in the middle. The rest are all tucked underneath. I see how it would serve as an easy "pull tab" to take the first cigar. But is that the only reason? Personally, I think it detracts from the beauty of the presentation.
> 
> You can find lots of examples in the "latest NC purchase" thread, but I'll save you the trouble (not mine - wish it was):


----------



## PaulE

Why is the Anejo 77 called a Shark?


----------



## Null

PaulE said:


> Why is the Anejo 77 called a Shark?


I always wondered that myself but never looked into it. Here is an interesting explanation I found...

Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 77 "Shark" » Gentlemen Scholars



> The Shark is most notably recognized for its unique shape, originally a Torpedo that was then box pressed, resulting in a box shape at the foot with a rounded shape towards the back; this gives it the appearance of a tooth which lends it the nickname "The Shark".


And in another review I found the same explanation...

Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77 "The Shark" Review @ Cigar Inspector



> Throughout each of our smoking lives, many of us set aside cigars that we label as special to be smoked on rare occasions. One such cigar that repeatedly tops many lists is the Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77. Resembling a tooth because of its uniquely box pressed torpedo shape, this cigar is more commonly known as the Anejo "Shark".


----------



## Vitulla

PaulE said:


> Why is the Anejo 77 called a Shark?


This is what I found:


> The "No.77" designation for the Shark comes not from the ring gauge of this cigar, as it does for the other cigars in the Añejo line, but rather from a more amusing reason altogether.Carlito took his kids to Sea World in Orlando, FL, and there noticed that some of the sharks in the tank had two pectoral fins, which looked sort of like two 7's.


Vitolas - Arturo Fuente/Añejo


----------



## IBEW

Pianoman178 said:


> I can't wait to see what goodies you have in store for me
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. Have you ever had a Perdomo Habano? I had my first one in Presidente size (7x56 giggidy) last weekend and I think I tasted some pepper in it, but I wasn't sure. I did enjoy the smoke, but it wasn't as smooth as my favorite maduros.
> 
> I really don't want to start diagnosing it as being harsh when it's actually a flavor.


I recently smoked one of these giant maduros the other day. The first third did have some pepper that faded away as the complexity picked up. I'm still fine tuning my palate, but I picked up some very creamy cocoa, coffee, spice and nuts. To me, this was a very full flavored but mild bodied cigar. The flavor was there but the nicotine buzz wasn't.

All in all, I was impressed with this stick, especially for the low price I paid on the auction!

Mine had about 1-1/2 months humi time on it, the other 4 are still resting.


----------



## PaulE

Thanks for the explanation guys.


----------



## birdiemc

ok here's a question more for my wife....is there anything you can do about the cigar breath? my wife complains nonstop about it....help please!?!?!? I'm on week 3 without a cigar, supposed to wait a month after nose surgery and i'm dying here.


----------



## corpsegrinder

birdiemc said:


> ok here's a question more for my wife....is there anything you can do about the cigar breath? my wife complains nonstop about it....help please!?!?!? I'm on week 3 without a cigar, supposed to wait a month after nose surgery and i'm dying here.


Absolutely.. brush your teeth/mouth wash/breath mints and what worked for me is this:
Amazon.com: The Good Wife Guide: 19 Rules for Keeping a Happy Husband (9781933662855): Ladies' Homemaker Monthly: Books

Things will never be the same again.


----------



## E Dogg

Works wonders....








http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Katz-TheraBreath-16-Ounce-Bottles/dp/B001ET76AI

you can also find it at your local wally world

your welcome


----------



## Darth Vader

Why do i see 90% of the NCs wrapped in cellophane selves even when your buying by the box.

And on that note why are the bands on most NCs so shiny,fancy,chavy.


----------



## birdiemc

E Dogg said:


> you can also find it at your local wally world
> 
> your welcome


 Thanks I will give it a try.



> And on that note why are the bands on most NCs so shiny,fancy,chavy.


You've been trained by your wife that shiny=best (diamonds, gold, ridiculously expensive stainless steel appliances that you have to clean everyday or they look like crap) so cigar mfrs want to trick you into thinking a black&mild with a shiny band must be better than that Padron with a boring not shiny one


----------



## Oldmso54

Glad to see this thread on the first page again - Fire away ladies and gents! That's what this is for - well done!!


----------



## asmartbull

birdiemc said:


> ok here's a question more for my wife....is there anything you can do about the cigar breath? my wife complains nonstop about it....help please!?!?!? I'm on week 3 without a cigar, supposed to wait a month after nose surgery and i'm dying here.


Smart Mouth also works Very good

Buy SmartMouth food & snacks, oral care products online


----------



## gahdzila

Darth Vader said:


> Why do i see 90% of the NCs wrapped in cellophane selves even when your buying by the box.


I can't tell you why manufacturers started using cellophane, but I can tell you that I prefer cigars to be wrapped in it. The cellophanes that individual cigars are wrapped with is moisture permeable, so it will not affect aging. Also, they are less prone to wrapper damage from being moved around in the cooler, being mailed in a bomb or pass, etc. You wouldn't think a layer of cellophane would provide shock protection, but experience has shown me that it does! One last thing - you ever see that douchebag college frat boy at the B&M who walks through the humi fingering and smelling everything before buying his Phillies Blunts? Yeah, we all know that guy. Well....isn't it a comfort to know that that Padron you're about to put in your mouth had that layer of cellophane to keep that guys dirty hands off of it?


----------



## Oldmso54

gahdzila said:


> I can't tell you why manufacturers started using cellophane, but I can tell you that I prefer cigars to be wrapped in it. The cellophanes that individual cigars are wrapped with is moisture permeable, so it will not affect aging. Also, they are less prone to wrapper damage from being moved around in the cooler, being mailed in a bomb or pass, etc. You wouldn't think a layer of cellophane would provide shock protection, but experience has shown me that it does! One last thing - you ever see that douchebag college frat boy at the B&M who walks through the humi fingering and smelling everything before buying his Phillies Blunts? Yeah, we all know that guy. *Well....isn't it a comfort to know that that Padron you're about to put in your mouth had that layer of cellophane to keep that guys dirty hands off of it?*


LMAO Clifford - touche`


----------



## gahdzila

Which just reminds me. The last Padron I remember buying wasn't wrapped with cellophane at all :doh:


----------



## Darth Vader

Hmm no B&Ms over here as far as i know and the two places near me that do sell stogies are a little too expensive for the average chav.

Though i didnt know you where meant to keep the cello on i thought it was well Americans being American again.


----------



## REDROMMY

I used to take the cello off because of the extra time it take for the stick to be humidified with it on, but the protection it offers is fantastic. Humidity does permeate through and cello will protect those fragile cigar wrappers during travel or digging around in the humidor. I leave the cello on nowadays.


----------



## birdiemc

acronyms......what are LOB and NST????


----------



## Mante

birdiemc said:


> acronyms......what are LOB and NST????


NST = Newbie Sampler Trade. LOB I have never figured out but they are group of bombing nuts. ound:


----------



## poc.wolf

Does the temp of your humidor dictate what RH level you should keep it at? Every where I look there seems to be differing opinions. Some say that as the temp drops so does the air's ability to hold water, so if the temp is below 70F then you need to up your RH. Other places claim this isnt true and you are ok keeping the RH around 70% in the low 60's.


----------



## bpegler

poc.wolf said:


> Does the temp of your humidor dictate what RH level you should keep it at? Every where I look there seems to be differing opinions. Some say that as the temp drops so does the air's ability to hold water, so if the temp is below 70F then you need to up your RH. Other places claim this isnt true and you are ok keeping the RH around 70% in the low 60's.


The big deal with temperature has to do with beetles. Over 70 degrees and the risk of hatching increases dramatically. I think that 65 degrees is about perfect, but others may differ.


----------



## poc.wolf

Mine is currently 62F and some places on the internet claim that at that temp the RH should be around 95%.


----------



## MarkC

bpegler said:


> The big deal with temperature has to do with beetles. Over 70 degrees and the risk of hatching increases dramatically. I think that 65 degrees is about perfect, but others may differ.


So if I'm freezing my cigars anyway, the temp is really no big deal is it?


----------



## Mante

poc.wolf said:


> Mine is currently 62F and some places on the internet claim that at that temp the RH should be around 95%.


This debate rages on the boards. I can tell you that if you raise your RH to 95% then you are going to be growing a mold farm. Hold it between 60 & 70%, you will be fine. Exactly where in that range is up to you, what you prefer & which cigars they are.


----------



## poc.wolf

Great, thanks


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> So if I'm freezing my cigars anyway, the temp is really no big deal is it?


For the most part, yes.

Temperature isn't that critically important per se (given that you're freezing, that is). But you should try to keep your temperature somewhat stable. Wide swings in temperature can cause your RH to swing as well. For instance, if you're freezing, it isn't a big deal if (like mine) your house stays 76 or 78 degrees all summer. But if your home temperature swing from, say, 68 in the cool of the morning to 80 in the heat of the afternoon over and over swinging daily like that, that's when you can have trouble keeping your RH stable.


----------



## MarkC

Okay, they stay in the bedroom (coolest room in the place in summer). I just feel weird storing my sticks and pipe tobacco in the one room I don't allow myself to smoke in...


----------



## birdiemc

i see lots of folks use coolers and wine fridges and tupperware for humi's....so whats up with that? we spend $150 on a wooden box to store cigars in but people out there are abandoning their wooden box for tupperware...has to be a reason right?, and if there is a reason why not just skip the $150 box and buy a wine fridge?


----------



## aaron72

What people that are new to the hobby know is that cigars are stored in humidors, so they take that first step. You later learn that if you choose to have a large inventory that sticking with the traditional wood humidor for large volumes becomes extremely expensive. Wineadors and Coolers are much more cost effective for large volume storage.


----------



## poc.wolf

I tried my first Acid cigar tonight, the Nasty and really enjoyed it. Was looking to get some more Acid cigars but was wondering if all the cigars are infused with the same 'flavor'? Or are they different?


----------



## MarkC

birdiemc said:


> i see lots of folks use coolers and wine fridges and tupperware for humi's....so whats up with that? we spend $150 on a wooden box to store cigars in but people out there are abandoning their wooden box for tupperware...has to be a reason right?, and if there is a reason why not just skip the $150 box and buy a wine fridge?


That's what I did, though with a cooler rather than a wine fridge. $80 for more storage space than I could have possibly afforded in a wooden humidor. Oh, I'd like to get the nice wooden box for the desktop at some point, but right now it's all about the cigars...


----------



## birdiemc

MarkC said:


> That's what I did, though with a cooler rather than a wine fridge. $80 for more storage space than I could have possibly afforded in a wooden humidor. Oh, I'd like to get the nice wooden box for the desktop at some point, but right now it's all about the cigars...


there should be a thread titled NOOBS, DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY, where you can tell us all the dumb crap you wasted money on and help us avoid some mistakes...fortunately my humi was given to me by my father-in-law so no cost there, but i'm sure i've blown money elsewhere


----------



## Mante

birdiemc said:


> there should be a thread titled NOOBS, DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY, where you can tell us all the dumb crap you wasted money on and help us avoid some mistakes...fortunately my humi was given to me by my father-in-law so no cost there, but i'm sure i've blown money elsewhere


Try this one http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/288021-pass-advice-veterans-newbs-14.html


----------



## birdiemc

Thanks i'll check it out.
Next question: when I read reviews they always describe the ash....how long, appearance, etc...what denotes a good ash? How does the "quality" of the ash relate to the quality of the cigar?


----------



## gravedigga

Long and tight ash denotes longer leaves which usually means a higher quality cigar.


----------



## Dubv23

Just got a 5ct herf a Dor and was wondering how long it could sit in a hot or cold car?

I want to fill it and leave it in my car so that I can go right to the shop or wherever to smoke without going home.


----------



## gahdzila

Dubv23 said:


> Just got a 5ct herf a Dor and was wondering how long it could sit in a hot or cold car?
> 
> I want to fill it and leave it in my car so that I can go right to the shop or wherever to smoke without going home.


I guess that depends on how hot or cold it is. I've left a single cigar in a 2 count Cigar Caddy all day at work, but I was definitely going to smoke it when I got off work. Personally, I wouldn't pack cigars and leave them out in the car all day unless I had plans to smoke them immediately, or at least very soon.


----------



## Rock31

Dubv23 said:


> Just got a 5ct herf a Dor and was wondering how long it could sit in a hot or cold car?
> 
> I want to fill it and leave it in my car so that I can go right to the shop or wherever to smoke without going home.


There will always be a debate on this, personally if the cigars are stored right before hand I don't see any reason they can't stay in the car for two weeks or so. I have had cigars in my herf a dor for up to three weeks without an issue.


----------



## Eastree

Is there a way to know how long a cigar will last? Is the length more important than the RG, or the density of the tobacco? 

Do higher quality cigars typically take longer?


----------



## bpegler

Eastree said:


> Is there a way to know how long a cigar will last? Is the length more important than the RG, or the density of the tobacco?
> 
> Do higher quality cigars typically take longer?


The best cigar I smoked last year was a mid 70s Montecristo. Layers of incredible complexity. There are great cigars from the 50s and 60s being smoked right now. Generally, fuller bodied cigars with great quality tobacco age best. Proper RH and temperature are crucial, of course.


----------



## Eastree

bpegler said:


> The best cigar I smoked last year was a mid 70s Montecristo. Layers of incredible complexity. There are great cigars from the 50s and 60s being smoked right now. Generally, fuller bodied cigars with great quality tobacco age best. Proper RH and temperature are crucial, of course.


LOL! I should have been specific enough to say how long smoking it will last! Thank you for the new lesson after my gaff!


----------



## gahdzila

Eastree said:


> Is there a way to know how long a cigar will last? Is the length more important than the RG, or the density of the tobacco?
> 
> Do higher quality cigars typically take longer?


It's going to vary from person to person.

For me, a robusto (5x50) typically takes a little under an hour, a toro (6x50) a little over an hour, a churchill (7x50) around an hour and 45 minutes.

Different RG will make a difference too, of course....but I'm a 50 RG kind of guy .

Different tobaccos make a difference as well, though I can't say that I know exactly how or why. I do know that Camacho Triple Maduros seem to burn FOREVER. That's the only cigar that comes to my mind that seems to have a vastly different burn rate for its size.

I also find that I smoke fuller bodied cigars more slowly.


----------



## JoeBentley

Okay was it ever really common for people to bite the ends off cigars? It's an iconic image in cigars portrayal in popular culture, but its always done ironically, as a joke. I'm not sure I've ever seen it done seriously.

And while on topic has anyone had any luck cutting a cigar with methods other then the big three? (Cutter, Punch, V-Cutter.)

When deployed to Afghanistan I on a few occasions had to improvise. I found that making an "X" on the base of the cigar with a very sharp blade, such as an X-Acto knife or razor blade, worked reasonably well for many cigars.


----------



## Demonblade

Desperate means, call for desperate measures. As long as the cigar smokes, everything works out in the end. But back in the day people did indeed, bite them right off, and still do.



JoeBentley said:


> Okay was it ever really common for people to bite the ends off cigars? It's an iconic image in cigars portrayal in popular culture, but its always done ironically, as a joke. I'm not sure I've ever seen it done seriously.
> 
> And while on topic has anyone had any luck cutting a cigar with methods other then the big three? (Cutter, Punch, V-Cutter.)
> 
> When deployed to Afghanistan I on a few occasions had to improvise. I found that making an "X" on the base of the cigar with a very sharp blade, such as an X-Acto knife or razor blade, worked reasonably well for many cigars.


----------



## Demonblade

Really it depends on a multitude of factors. One of the most important being of course the size of the cigar, followed by the relative humidity the cigar has been stored at. Those are the two most deciding factors. Past that, you have certain cigars that for some reason or other are half the size and smoke twice as long, or cigars twice the size that smoke half as fast. It also highly depends on how fast you yourself smoke the cigar. Taking puffs every 30 seconds instead of every 1 minute will dramatically reduce the overall smoking time. The next big factor is the draw, a perfect draw will make the cigar smoke more even and produce more smoke leading to a quicker more enjoyable smoke.

Your last question is kind of irrelevant, because for around $2 you can get premium sticks. Just ask around and try different things, and figure out which sticks you enjoy. I've had sticks that have gone for 2 hours and 45 minutes, all the way to the roach. Then again I can burn some quicker sticks in 30 minutes, like Tierra Del Sol or Dutch Master Honey Sports. Then again today I had one of the most premium cigars out there the Cohiba Red Dot in the 50'x49 Robusto, a very small stick compared to most. It took nearly 2 hours to finish it, so looks can be deceiving.

Hopefully this helps you, feel free to message me if you need me to go more into depth or recommend some good starter cigars for you.

-Demonblade



Eastree said:


> Is there a way to know how long a cigar will last? Is the length more important than the RG, or the density of the tobacco?
> 
> Do higher quality cigars typically take longer?


----------



## horseshoe

JoeBentley said:


> Okay was it ever really common for people to bite the ends off cigars? It's an iconic image in cigars portrayal in popular culture, but its always done ironically, as a joke. I'm not sure I've ever seen it done seriously.
> 
> And while on topic has anyone had any luck cutting a cigar with methods other then the big three? (Cutter, Punch, V-Cutter.)
> 
> When deployed to Afghanistan I on a few occasions had to improvise. I found that making an "X" on the base of the cigar with a very sharp blade, such as an X-Acto knife or razor blade, worked reasonably well for many cigars.


I tried the biting method....once. It was not a good experience. What a mess. Apparently, Xikar will not be taking a mold of my front teeth as a model for their next cutter...


----------



## Demonblade

horseshoe said:


> Apparently, Xikar will not be taking a mold of my front teeth as a model for their next cutter...


Hahaha, this is priceless.


----------



## poc.wolf

I had a Nub maduro tonight and while I enjoyed the taste it gave me a very strong head buzz and was threatening to make me sick. I have had a few other cigars like Graycliff 1666, Cohiba Red Dot and others with no such issues. Any idea what was different with this one?


----------



## Rock31

Did you eat before smoking this one or the others? Could just be a nice nicotine buzz that you got...did you sweat?

Sometimes after one of our stupid herfs where we smoke like 6 cigars in a row I feel like shit for a little while...


----------



## Othello

poc.wolf said:


> I had a Nub maduro tonight and while I enjoyed the taste it gave me a very strong head buzz and was threatening to make me sick. I have had a few other cigars like Graycliff 1666, Cohiba Red Dot and others with no such issues. Any idea what was different with this one?


I had the same experience with a Nub 466, I just got up and walked outside to get some fresh air, then i was fine......but I was afraid I was going to get sick! It was a strong cigar and I was a new smoker. Haven't revisited that one one yet:eyebrows:


----------



## Eastree

Can smoking too fast (I had a little coning when the ash fell in my lap lol) affect the quality of a cigar's ash, such as make it not stay put as well? As you might guess, I had a failed attempt at a nub stand.


----------



## Demonblade

Yes, definitely. The most important factor is what RH you are storing your cigars at. 65% RH will produce the best and longest standing ash.



Eastree said:


> Can smoking too fast (I had a little coning when the ash fell in my lap lol) affect the quality of a cigar's ash, such as make it not stay put as well? As you might guess, I had a failed attempt at a nub stand.


----------



## gasdocok

Demonblade said:


> Yes, definitely. The most important factor is what RH you are storing your cigars at. 65% RH will produce the best and longest standing ash.


Hate to disagree (well not really, according to my wife) but the most important factor is the construction of the cigar itself. Also, 65% is ideal for SOME cigars but not all. Some like to be a little more dry, some a little moist but there is almost NO cigar that will smoke "badly" at 65% so it's a nice place to just keep everything for simplicity's sake. It is a poor painter that always uses a broad brush...

To answer the original question, though, yes, the rate at which you smoke may affect your ash because it can affect your burn line because you won't allow the cigar the time to even itself out (which it will do as it is resting usually) so a part that starts out burning to quickly will just be accelerated as you smoke faster.

Regardless, I am completely over the top OCD when it comes to the burn on my stogies so I touch them up ALL THE TIME. this inevitably leads to some ash weakness so I usually knock my ash every 3/4-1 inch or so anyway.


----------



## Demonblade

So you agree, to disagree? Construction will play a definite roll, but RH controls the burn.



gasdocok said:


> Hate to disagree (well not really, according to my wife) but the most important factor is the construction of the cigar itself. Also, 65% is ideal for SOME cigars but not all. Some like to be a little more dry, some a little moist but there is almost NO cigar that will smoke "badly" at 65% so it's a nice place to just keep everything for simplicity's sake. It is a poor painter that always uses a broad brush...
> 
> To answer the original question, though, yes, the rate at which you smoke may affect your ash because it can affect your burn line because you won't allow the cigar the time to even itself out (which it will do as it is resting usually) so a part that starts out burning to quickly will just be accelerated as you smoke faster.
> 
> Regardless, I am completely over the top OCD when it comes to the burn on my stogies so I touch them up ALL THE TIME. this inevitably leads to some ash weakness so I usually knock my ash every 3/4-1 inch or so anyway.


----------



## yaqui

Do you guys ever cut a cigar so it is shorter? I have some 2nds that are double corona's, and I don't have an hour and a half to smoke, and I don't care long cigars, I was thinking about cutting them to about a toro length. Any opinions?


----------



## Demonblade

Perfectly fine, and acceptable.



yaqui said:


> Do you guys ever cut a cigar so it is shorter? I have some 2nds that are double corona's, and I don't have an hour and a half to smoke, and I don't care long cigars, I was thinking about cutting them to about a toro length. Any opinions?


----------



## sengjc

yaqui said:


> Do you guys ever cut a cigar so it is shorter? I have some 2nds that are double corona's, and I don't have an hour and a half to smoke, and I don't care long cigars, I was thinking about cutting them to about a toro length. Any opinions?


Go right ahead. Just make sure you cut off from the foot. :lol:

Alternatively, just leave them and turf when you've had enough or when time is short. Who knows, you might want the next stick to be a longer smoke.


----------



## smokin_dad

How to tell exactly if your seal on a humi is good? I have done the paper test and it comes it more easily then my other 2 humis. I use 65% beads and maintain a range from 63% to 67%. I know the beads are +/- 2-3%?? I think that's what it said.
Should I worry considering the humidity is ok? will a tighter seal stablize the humidity at 65%?


----------



## David_ESM

If your humidor is staying in that 4% range I wouldn't be worried. That could easily be a swing from just opening the unit, adding, subtracting cigars.


----------



## David_ESM

yaqui said:


> Do you guys ever cut a cigar so it is shorter? I have some 2nds that are double corona's, and I don't have an hour and a half to smoke, and I don't care long cigars, I was thinking about cutting them to about a toro length. Any opinions?


I would worry about the wrapper coming apart, but there certainly is no harm in trying.


----------



## David_ESM

Demonblade said:


> So you agree, to disagree? Construction will play a definite roll, but RH controls the burn.


The strength (length) of your ash is going to be based off the construction of the cigar FIRST and FOREMOST. Everything else can have an effect, but will not be the primary reason. A short/mixed filler cigar is not gonna hold an ash nearly as strong/long as a long filler that was rolled by a skilled craftsman. No matter what RH you smoke it at. If the cigar is packed loose and rolled loose, it isn't gonna hold long just because it was at a certain RH.

We maintain RH in order to help the cigar age, to maintain its tobacco oils, to prevent it from swelling, to help it shed ammonia through fermentation and to provide an enjoyable smoke/burn. I don't know anyone that has tried to maintain an RH in order to get long ashes, because it is just silly.


----------



## David_ESM

Eastree said:


> Can smoking too fast (I had a little coning when the ash fell in my lap lol) affect the quality of a cigar's ash, such as make it not stay put as well? As you might guess, I had a failed attempt at a nub stand.


Heat will absolutely degrade the strength of a cigars ash. As doc mentioned, if you are touching up your cigar frequently (which I can have a habit of doing myself) the constant flame to ash will cause it to darken, weaken and fall pretty quickly. That same effect can happen from puffing to frequent and over heating the tobacco... But more importantly, puffing too quickly will negatively effect the flavor profile.


----------



## Dubv23

Should I dry box cigars in or out of there cellophane?


----------



## David_ESM

Since cellophane allows the transfer of humidity it really doesn't matter... However, a cigar wrapper coming into contact with a dry surface would lower the RH quicker.


----------



## bpegler

Just a thought about the cigar ash question. Some of the best cigars I have don't have very long ashes. Maybe an inch or so, then plop. Beautiful construction, lower RH, probably close to 61%, which suits these cigars well.

Some regions, particularly the one associated with darker ash, tend to not hold very long ashes.

This has nothing to do with either the RH or construction.


----------



## hawaiitrojan

Everything I've read here says that you need to rest cigars, even ones from B&Ms. So why is it that so many people talk about going to Casa Fuente in Las Vegas and smoking great cigars that they've just picked up? Is it the cigars themselves, the humidity at which they keep the cigars, or something else that makes their cigars smokeable without rest?

I am planning a trip to Vegas in September, and Casa Fuente is definitely one of the places I'm going to check out, so I was wondering about this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghe-cl

I know lots of folks will disagree with me, but nearly all non-Cuban cigars are produced with the idea that they will be smoked without aging. Sure, keeping cigars in your humidor for a few weeks after getting them in the mail is probably a good idea so they'll gradually adjust to the proper humidity. But if you're buying sticks from a shop that maintains its stock properly, you'll have no trouble lighting up right away. Casa Fuente most definitely cares for its cigars. Have a great time!


----------



## Flapjack23

smokin_dad said:


> How to tell exactly if your seal on a humi is good? I have done the paper test and it comes it more easily then my other 2 humis. I use 65% beads and maintain a range from 63% to 67%. I know the beads are +/- 2-3%?? I think that's what it said.
> Should I worry considering the humidity is ok? will a tighter seal stablize the humidity at 65%?


I have used HF beads on my wood humi...i believe it has a poor seal. Never checked, the crystal absorbent humidifier keeps it right at 65%. I put the HF tube (rated for 2000 cubic inches) into it and it maintained a perfect 60% WTF??? In my tupperador its exactly 65%. I think the beads are very accurate, there are some threads on here on improving the seal on your humi. I think one of the ways is with some masking tape.


----------



## sengjc

ghe said:


> I know lots of folks will disagree with me, but nearly all non-Cuban cigars are produced with the idea that they will be smoked without ageing...


I think you are right and ageing also benefits most NCs too.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

I almost feel guilty blowing up this thread with so many questions at once, but it's my first time posting in it, so I don't feel quite as bad 

1) I am an RA in my residence hall and despite all my numerous attempts to confine my yummy cigar smoke to my room it always manages to escape into the hall. Several of the guys on my hall often comment on the smoke, more often than not these are positive comments. I almost always tell them anytime they smell smoke and want to stop in and join me they are welcome  My dilemma: I don't want to hand out my good sticks to people who have never smoked a cigar. What would a good handout choice for me be? Bear in mind these are all college students who are used to eating ramen and caf crap everynight, not high class lawyers and such .

2) How do cigar auction sites such as cigarbid, etc. work? Especially MMAO on CI. Is there a way to have them ship at once? Or do you simply pay for shipping on every item you win? I see loads of great buys in auction, but am always afraid to bid until I know how the system works.

3) My fiance will not visit my room anymore because of the smell of cigar smoke :bitchslap: Does anyone know of a decent, economical solution? Candles are not allowed in the dorm, and I don't really want to spend $100 on an air purifier. 

4) I find myself struggling to identify characteristic flavors of cigars, especially if I do not read reviews before smoking. Besides trying spices, etc. is there anything I can do to increase the pleasure of smoking cigars? I try to puff slowly and methodically, following the ~1min rule whenever the cigar allows it, and short of taking notes I do not know what else to do. Even if I did take notes I'm not entirely sure what I would write down, other than "smoky" :laugh:

Thanks for all the help,
Ryan


----------



## socalocmatt

1) What would a good handout choice for me be? Macanudo, RP Vintage 92 (esp. 2nd off of cbid), Fuente Chataeu, and Punchy Rare Corojo are good choices to those who are new and wont break the bank IMO.

2) Cigarbid does allow for bundled weekly shipping. When you set up your account you can change to this option and only have one reduced shipping fee.

3) Can't help you there. Sorry

4) Just relax and enjoy the experience. Picking out flavors and all that will come with time. For me, taking notes has always helped. If almost forces me to think about what I'm tasting. Even if its "smoky", what type of smoky? Is it harsh, pepper, cream? Its not a quiz and everyones tastes are different.


----------



## ten08

Matt's got you well covered. If I may add:
1) Gran Habano Vintage 2002
4) Agreed on taking notes. Even if it's just a sentence, it's better than nothing, and can help trigger the memory later. This post helps me when I taste something specific but can't put my finger on it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-cigar-reviews-describing-cigar-flavors.html


----------



## David_ESM

As to #3, if you have a window that opens, put a fan in the window blowing out when smoking. It should help pull the smoke out of the room which will help with the smell.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Thanks to both of you  I will be sure to include the cigars you mentioned in my next sampler Matt, and can't wait to start snagging some bargains on cigarbid now. I'm happy you mentioned the Gran Habano Vintage '02 Adam, I ordered a box earlier this week and it's good to hear positive hype and know it's not from some bogus house review :cowboyic9:

EDIT: Thanks David, forgot to mention I normally try to put a box fan in the winder, it does remove much of the smoke but enough lingers that whenever someone walks into my room they say it smells like a cigar shop  (which I don't find offensive at all). I also try to remove the ashes/nubs as soon as they're cool enough to toss.


----------



## David_ESM

Well, for helping eliminate built up odor in a more extreme manner... Sprinkle baking soda on carpet/beds/chairs. Let it sit for 8 hours and vacuum it up. Febreeze works in a jam. Clean your walls, they hold a surprising amount of odor on the surface.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Thanks again David. And now I have more questions 

I recently ordered some large ring gauge box-pressed cigars. (size is 70). How are these measured? With an actual ring gauge, like you would find at a jewelry store? 
Also, is there anything different I should do in lighting/smoking box pressed cigars? Anything different one should do when smoking/lighting large ring gauge cigars?

Thanks again,
Ryan


----------



## Eastree

Ring gauge is simply the diameter of the cigar in hundredths of inches. What I mean is that a 50 ring gauge cigar is 50/100ths of an inch, or one half. Of course not everything will necessarily even out like that, but hopefully you get the idea.

As far as smoking box-pressed cigars, I don't think there's anything special to do; just cut and light as usual.

With large ring gauges, just be sure your light is even, as with any other. It jsut takes slightly longer


----------



## thebayratt

Ring Gauge is measured in 64ths of an inch. So a 64RG = 1" or a 32rg = 1/2"

With a box pressed cigar I find myself rotating the cigar periodically in my hand to make sure the burn stays even.


----------



## Eastree

thebayratt said:


> Ring Gauge is measured in 64ths of an inch. So a 64RG = 1" or a 32rg = 1/2"
> 
> With a box pressed cigar I find myself rotating the cigar periodically in my hand to make sure the burn stays even.


I very much stand corrected! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Thank you Ernest and Shawn. I guess my question should have been a little more concise concerning ring gauge: How is the ring gauge of a box-pressed cigar measured? is it it's ring gauge before pressed? after pressed, and if so how do they measure it?

Thanks again


----------



## poc.wolf

Where in your profile would be the correct place to include your address? I dont see a specific spot, even though Ive read you have to have been a member for so long to view the address.


----------



## socalocmatt

You will be able to view your own address but can't view others unless you have over 100 posts and 90 days. You should put you address under cigar bomb/cigar pass address which is found under you about me tab after viewing you profile (click your name in the very top right).


----------



## Eastree

Another question: What causes a cigar to bulge while smoking it?

About half-way through one this morning, my cigar bulged on one side quite noticeably. It ended up causing some minor splitting in the wrapper, which kept getting worse and decided to unravel during the last third.
I didn't have a camera available; otherwise I'd have provided a photo.



poc.wolf said:


> Where in your profile would be the correct place to include your address? I dont see a specific spot, even though Ive read you have to have been a member for so long to view the address.


Or go through the 'settings' link at the top, and click 'edit profile.' Every field will be editable, and the address field is towards the bottom of the options. I can't see my own address when I just use my profile link, but this works.


----------



## socalocmatt

Eastree said:


> Another question: What causes a cigar to bulge while smoking it?


Humidity. The humid air expand when heated. Lowering your humidity or dry boxing should help.


----------



## Eastree

socalocmatt said:


> Humidity. The humid air expand when heated. Lowering your humidity or dry boxing should help.


I thought that was the likely answer. So another question:

Should I dry box all my cigars ahead of time, or are there some which may need it more than others? I'm keeping my humidor around 65% (HF beads, two Caliber III hygros read 66%).


----------



## socalocmatt

Eastree said:


> I thought that was the likely answer. So another question:
> 
> Should I dry box all my cigars ahead of time, or are there some which may need it more than others? I'm keeping my humidor around 65% (HF beads, two Caliber III hygros read 66%).


It wouldn't hurt. I can't remember off hand but some cigars have thinner/weaker wrappers. I could be wrong but I think conn. wrappers are more prone. By all means, don't quote me on it.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

How do you guys maintain an even burn? I HATE it when my burn gets off and starts to ramp. It gets my OCD all crazy and I will sit there to maintain it till it becomes even again, lol... 

This second question is a little weird I think, because I'm not sure if anyone else does this, lol, but here it goes.... As I smoke my cigar, it becomes more bitter and peppery to the tongue with each draw so when I get towards the impending end, I... this is where it might get weird for you guys, lol... I start to blow into my cigar. I am assuming, because it only make sense, that the nub slowly builds up with tar and nicotine and thus becomes bitter at times so... when i blow into the cigar, it seems to push the "things" forward, sorta speaking, lol... Now I know for a fact that this works because it fixes the issue when needed, until the bitterness slowly creeps back. 

My questions is this.... Who else does this, if anyone, lol...!?

Okay... I'll humbly bow out now and go and find a rock to hide under ;P

MBB


----------



## socalocmatt

Miami Bad Boy said:


> How do you guys maintain an even burn? I HATE it when my burn gets off and starts to ramp. It gets my OCD all crazy and I will sit there to maintain it till it becomes even again, lol...
> 
> This second question is a little weird I think, because I'm not sure if anyone else does this, lol, but here it goes.... As I smoke my cigar, it becomes more bitter and peppery to the tongue with each draw so when I get towards the impending end, I... this is where it might get weird for you guys, lol... I start to blow into my cigar. I am assuming, because it only make sense, that the nub slowly builds up with tar and nicotine and thus becomes bitter at times so... when i blow into the cigar, it seems to push the "things" forward, sorta speaking, lol... Now I know for a fact that this works because it fixes the issue when needed, until the bitterness slowly creeps back.
> 
> My questions is this.... Who else does this, if anyone, lol...!?
> 
> Okay... I'll humbly bow out now and go and find a rock to hide under ;P
> 
> MBB


1. Dry boxing for a day or so will help. It will dry the wrapper a bit and help to even things out.

2. Not weird. Its called purging and a lot of peple, including myself, purge. Aging will help to settle the pepper down and storing at a lower humidty will help to get rid of the bitterness too.


----------



## socalocmatt

damn you double post!!! LOL


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

socalocmatt said:


> 1. Dry boxing for a day or so will help. It will dry the wrapper a bit and help to even things out.
> 
> 2. Not weird. Its called purging and a lot of peple, including myself, purge. Aging will help to settle the pepper down and storing at a lower humidty will help to get rid of the bitterness too.


lol... I'm not alone in this world, lol...

How long of a dry boxing would you suggest prior to smoking? Meaning that if I'm planing to go out Friday night, should DB them Thursday or maybe even Wednesday?

Thanks Bro!

MBB


----------



## socalocmatt

What humidity are you cigars stored at?


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

socalocmatt said:


> What humidity are you cigars stored at?


I am in the middle of building a Tupperdor and since I don't have a Hygrometer as of yet, I'm not sure, but I know how I like them to feel - very light softness. I know some guys that like their stick just about dripping; when mine become too pliable to the touch, I know they're getting too much humidity for my liking.

Sorry, I doubt that help you any :-/

MBB


----------



## Mante

What Matt is getting at is dryboxing works differently for different people dependant on what RH they are stored at, what the ambient RH is & how dry you like them to be for smoking. Try a few hours then step it up if still to wet. I have dry boxed cigars for hours or overnight depending on the circumstances.


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks Warren. Exactly that. I usually do 24 hours but that more of a convenience thing for me. If your storing at a higher humidity then you will want to drybox longer. Digital hygrometer will help a ton.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

Tashaz said:


> What Matt is getting at is dryboxing works differently for different people dependant on what RH they are stored at, what the ambient RH is & how dry you like them to be for smoking. Try a few hours then step it up if still to wet. I have dry boxed cigars for hours or overnight depending on the circumstances.


On the occasion, I will have some issue with my personal stash, but it's the sticks that I purchase at the cigar bar, right out of the humidor, that gives me the most issue. I find them too wet at times - like the My Uzi Weighs a Ton that I had the other night... that burn was EVERYWHERE but even, lol... It's one of my favorite cigars, but it just sucks when shit like that happens because it gets my OCD all suicidal and since I bought the 7x60, my OCD was able to pick up on every little bit of that crazy ass burn, LMAO!

BUT as the say... just roll with the punches and I did just that! 

Thanks for the info Bro!

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

socalocmatt said:


> Thanks Warren. Exactly that. I usually do 24 hours but that more of a convenience thing for me. If your storing at a higher humidity then you will want to drybox longer. Digital hygrometer will help a ton.


Yeah I need to get me a couple of digy Hygrometers for my new Tupperdors, plus get this Kitty Litter thing down to a science, lol...

Thanks again Bro!

MBB


----------



## TommyTree

Okay, so I know you can or cannot take the cello off the cigars based on personal preference, but you do take the plastic off the box, right? I guess I probably should open it up just to make sure the cigars are alright.


----------



## socalocmatt

That is personal preference as well. The plastic around the box will breath. Most will open a box for inspection though.


----------



## gahdzila

Tommy, I assume you're putting the whole box in your humidor, box and all? I leave the plastic on the box (then wrap the whole thing in big ziplock bags) for the freezer. But I remove the plastic wrap and inspect them before I put it in the humidor. I figure it serves no purpose to leave it on, and taking it off ensures my cigars will reach my preferred RH.

I've heard some mumblings about wrapping boxes up airtight with Saran wrap for long term aging (more than 5 years), but I personally don't have plans for that kind of timeline, so I haven't researched it further nor have I tried it.


----------



## NomoMoMo

gahdzila said:


> Tommy, I assume you're putting the whole box in your humidor, box and all? I leave the plastic on the box (then wrap the whole thing in big ziplock bags) for the freezer. But I remove the plastic wrap and inspect them before I put it in the humidor. I figure it serves no purpose to leave it on, and taking it off ensures my cigars will reach my preferred RH.
> 
> I've heard some mumblings about wrapping boxes up airtight with Saran wrap for long term aging (more than 5 years), but I personally don't have plans for that kind of timeline, so I haven't researched it further nor have I tried it.


OK...So why would you freeze the box of cigars? And would you freeze singles? And do you do it for everyone you buy? And why am I asking all these questions?


----------



## David_ESM

Freezing is a preventative measure against tobacco beetles. They and their larvae/eggs are killed by the cold temps.


----------



## dav0

OK, here goes - picked up a used cheapo humi on CL. It's the El Rey and just another sub 100 dollar box (understand, one of the first things I did when I got here was get me a Waxing Moon). But I just couldn't resist because of the "glass-top" and low price. When meeting the folks selling it I told them I'd take it provided I could test the seal. Did the paper strip test and there was plenty of resistance, not like my waxing moon, but enough to curl heavy printer paper strips like they were wrapping ribbon. Now the guy says, yeah, the seal is great, I only put water in the credo's maybe twice in the year I had it. And the cheapo analog hygro was reading 70.

I get it home, pop my hygroset in there and it drops down to 44 in like 10 minutes. So, I use Herf n. Turf's excellent sticky thread to season it. I'm at about hour 53 and things are going as expected, both beads and sponge still in the box and hygroset reads 73. Figure another 12 hours and I'll pull the sponge and see where she stops.

HERE IS THE STUPID QUESTION - now that the humidity seems to be about where it should (a little high, but it will drop once I get the sponge out) I can BARELY open the damn lid! I have to get my fingernails into the seam to pry it open. And really have to push with some force to close it! The Waxing Moon doesn't even seal that hard, so should I be concerned? Anyone ever have the wood swell that much? It did not do that before I started seasoning and I just want some advice here.

BTW, I have the cheap "for show" analog hygro that was in it sitting on my computer desk and it still reads 70! :smile:


----------



## Mante

Yes they can swell that much during seasoning when at the lower price point. Do not worry on it until the RH settles to where you want it. See what it does when stable at 65%. You have to remember that seasoning a humidor is basically shocking the wood until it has absorbed enough water to reach your desired saturation point. When done it may settle but that is entirely dependant on the build.


----------



## NomoMoMo

David_ESM said:


> Freezing is a preventative measure against tobacco beetles. They and their larvae/eggs are killed by the cold temps.


Is this something that affects singles, or just boxes?


----------



## socalocmatt

NomoMoMo said:


> Is this something that affects singles, or just boxes?


Cigars in general. So, both.


----------



## billjohnson

I have one....how do most people here pronounce _Romeo_ y Julieta. Do you say ROE-mee-o (like most americans would pronounce the shakespearean character) or do you say roe-MEH-0 (like a true spanish speaker would pronounce it)???? Also, do you say Punch (rhymes with lunch) or do you say Poonch?


----------



## ten08

billjohnson said:


> I have one....how do most people here pronounce _Romeo_ y Julieta. Do you say ROE-mee-o (like most americans would pronounce the shakespearean character) or do you say roe-MEH-0 (like a true spanish speaker would pronounce it)???? Also, do you say Punch (rhymes with lunch) or do you say Poonch?


I can't say about most people. I like to use the proper Spanish pronunciation. However, in some social situations it feels silly (possibly perceived as showing off), and I end up Americanizing it.

This page has audio clips of proper Spanish pronunciation of most popular Cuban brands.
http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion5a/opcion5aeng.html

Usually not an issue for me because I have more cigar discussion online than IRL. :mrgreen:


----------



## mcgreggor57

Now if there were an audio guide for NCs :wink:


----------



## gahdzila

I just say the Americanized "Romeo." But how do you pronounce the _y_ in _Romeo y Julietta_? Like Adam, I have many many more online conversations about fine tobacco than IRL. Plus, this brand isn't in my regular rotation, so it doesn't come up in conversation much :mrgreen:

I pronounce "Punch" just like a boxer's left hook, which rhymes with "lunch." I think this is actually correct (though, admittedly, I don't know for sure). NC Punch has a line called "Upper Cut," which seems to me like a clue. Also, weren't they originally named for an English puppet character? I can't imagine an Englishman pronouncing it "poonch."


----------



## Treadwell

The Y is pronounced "EE". It's Spanish for "and".


----------



## NomoMoMo

I just smoked a Torano Exodus 1959 Perfecto and lit the narrow foot. My question is, did I do this right, or should I have cut the foot a little bigger. I noticed a tight draw at the beginning, and from that point on, the burn was irregular. I'm wondering if the burn would have been more even if I would have taken a little bit off the foot.


----------



## billjohnson

Treadwell said:


> The Y is pronounced "EE". It's Spanish for "and".


This was sort of my point from above. Why do so many people americanize the _"ROMEO" _but then finish _"y Julieta"_ in full spanish?? :ask:


----------



## sengjc

NomoMoMo said:


> I just smoked a Torano Exodus 1959 Perfecto and lit the narrow foot. My question is, did I do this right, or should I have cut the foot a little bigger. I noticed a tight draw at the beginning, and from that point on, the burn was irregular. I'm wondering if the burn would have been more even if I would have taken a little bit off the foot.


Some people do that to loosen the draw at the initial stage. Others like me just work with it and you will find the draw opens up quickly. Occasionally I will cut too if the tapered section is too tight but once you pass the tapered section, if it is a well rolled perfecto, the draw is as normal. Either way, the method is the same.

When smoking perfectos, it is important to be patient especially at the start to minimise burn issues. I will suggest drawing slowly and making sure you evenly light the foot, blowing at the embers and touching up the burn line before taking the first few puffs. In spite of this, if the burn starts to turn erratic with the first one or two puffs, just stop and wait for the burn line to even out. You may need to touch up a little.

It needs a highly skilled roller to roll one of these so it is not surprising it is also a bit of an art to smoke one. The key is patience. in turn you will be rewarded with a smoking experience that is rich with complexity and flavour graduations due to the ever changing wrapper to filler ratio.


----------



## MarkC

billjohnson said:


> This was sort of my point from above. Why do so many people americanize the _"ROMEO" _but then finish _"y Julieta"_ in full spanish?? :ask:


I've never heard anyone americanize "Romeo" and not "Julieta". Oh, they'll make sure to add the a at the end, but they still pronounce the j at the beginning as if it was English.


----------



## Eastree

1. I've heard that veins in a wrapper (or binder) can sometimes cause burn issues. I recently received a cigar in an order which feels like it has a massive vein beneath the (outer layer of) the wrapper. Should I be concerned?

2. The cigar I smoked tonight acted like a torch a couple times. What I mean is that I touched up the burn a little, and had a little flare-up (a burst of flame when I puffed), as sometimes expected. But when I stopped, the end of the ash sustained a little blue flame for about ten seconds the first time, about five seconds the second time. I just held the cigar and watched the little fire at the end of about 3/4" of ash until it went out. The cigar: Padilla Dominus Robusto, after roughly a month of rest.

2. a: Is this something to be concerned about?

2. b: Is this normal for some cigars?

2. c: What the heck! My cigar was a little torch!


----------



## gahdzila

Eastree said:


> 1. I've heard that veins in a wrapper (or binder) can sometimes cause burn issues. I recently received a cigar in an order which feels like it has a massive vein beneath the (outer layer of) the wrapper. Should I be concerned?
> 
> 2. The cigar I smoked tonight acted like a torch a couple times. What I mean is that I touched up the burn a little, and had a little flare-up (a burst of flame when I puffed), as sometimes expected. But when I stopped, the end of the ash sustained a little blue flame for about ten seconds the first time, about five seconds the second time. I just held the cigar and watched the little fire at the end of about 3/4" of ash until it went out. The cigar: Padilla Dominus Robusto, after roughly a month of rest.
> 
> 2. a: Is this something to be concerned about?
> 
> 2. b: Is this normal for some cigars?
> 
> 2. c: What the heck! My cigar was a little torch!


1 - Yeah, they can sometimes. Concerned? Nah. There isn't anything you can do about it. Smoke it and hope for the best. It may not give you any issues at all. If it does, you may need to touch up the burn line a little with your lighter while you're smoking. These are natural hand made products, and occasionally these things happen.

2 - Ammonia is a natural byproduct of fermentation in the cigar, and can cause this. Letting your cigars rest longer before smoking helps it dissipate. If it tasted ok and burned ok, it isn't anything to be concerned about. It can give your cigars an unpleasant flavor. Purging while smoking (blowing softly into the cigar...just like puffing on it, except you blow instead of suck) can help clear it out and improve the flavor. If you're already getting that flame, though, be prepared, as it's likely to really flare up when you purge.


----------



## eyesack

gahdzila said:


> 1 - Yeah, they can sometimes. Concerned? Nah. There isn't anything you can do about it. Smoke it and hope for the best. It may not give you any issues at all. If it does, you may need to touch up the burn line a little with your lighter while you're smoking. These are natural hand made products, and occasionally these things happen.
> 
> 2 - Ammonia is a natural byproduct of fermentation in the cigar, and can cause this. Letting your cigars rest longer before smoking helps it dissipate. If it tasted ok and burned ok, it isn't anything to be concerned about. It can give your cigars an unpleasant flavor. Purging while smoking (blowing softly into the cigar...just like puffing on it, except you blow instead of suck) can help clear it out and improve the flavor. If you're already getting that flame, though, be prepared, as it's likely to really flare up when you purge.


I agree with this info. I also think that the natural oils play a big part in this, too, though. The oils that tobacco contains (I'm guessing) are flammable. When I purge, I hold a lighter in front of my stick and purposefully ignite the collected oils, tar and water vapor trapped in the cigar. If you try this, just make sure to hold the cigar pointing slightly upwards and above your face or you'll end up with no eyebrows. Ask me how I know!:doh::doh::doh: Hahaha! But no, it's nothing to worry about. In fact, some cigars like your Padilla may be more prone to this because of their high oil content. High oil content = high flavor content IMO.  Smoke on, friend!


----------



## sengjc

Eastree said:


> 1. I've heard that veins in a wrapper (or binder) can sometimes cause burn issues. I recently received a cigar in an order which feels like it has a massive vein beneath the (outer layer of) the wrapper. Should I be concerned?
> 
> 2. The cigar I smoked tonight acted like a torch a couple times. What I mean is that I touched up the burn a little, and had a little flare-up (a burst of flame when I puffed), as sometimes expected. But when I stopped, the end of the ash sustained a little blue flame for about ten seconds the first time, about five seconds the second time. I just held the cigar and watched the little fire at the end of about 3/4" of ash until it went out. The cigar: Padilla Dominus Robusto, after roughly a month of rest.
> 
> 2. a: Is this something to be concerned about?
> 
> 2. b: Is this normal for some cigars?
> 
> 2. c: What the heck! My cigar was a little torch!


1 - It can. Large veins can act as 'air vents' in the cigar and the burn will tend to follow it since it burns hotter (more air, more combustion). I would not be concerned though, it is what it is and it may be an issue, it may not.

2 - Ammonia is right, byproduct of fermentation. Nothing to be concerned except maybe you should let the same sticks dry box or aged a bit. Ammonia can be unpleasant to your cigar experience, in some instances causing nausea and dizziness. Padilla is a brand that many feel has a tendency to be ammoniac.


----------



## billjohnson

(1) Do most of you guys have a fan inside your coolidor for air circulation?? If so, which one do you use??

(2) Would it make my coolidor better if I spend more $$$ and get something like a nice Yeti cooler?? Or are the Igloos and Colemans actually better _because_ they allow a little more air flow??

Great thread! Thanks to all the more experience guys (and gals) for sharing your knowledge. :bowdown:


----------



## ptpablo

Colemans and igloo's are fine and not because of air flow. they just have a superior seal. And yes i do use a fan, i use an oust fan.


----------



## ptpablo

You can find the oust fans on fleabay cheap. and they run on batteries that last a while.


----------



## gahdzila

The only reason to use a fan is to circulate air to keep your RH even throughout your cooler. I tried using a small computer fan, but I found that it made my temps go up! Makes sense if you think about it - it's an electric motor, and not perfectly efficient, and it naturally will produce some waste heat from friction of the bearings. Even though it's a minuscule amount of heat, put it in a closed insulated environment, and it will eventually build up. Since I'm in Louisiana, temps in my house can reach up to 78 degrees in the heat of the summer, so my coolers were getting over 80 degrees with a fan in it.

Still, if temps aren't a concern, fans aren't a bad idea. But I'm of the opinion that they aren't absolutely necessary if you have sufficient volume of humidification media (I use kitty litter) and have it spread around your cooler in small containers (I use small mesh bags).

More expensive coolers aren't any better than cheapie ones. The features on the expensive ones (better insulation, nicer looks, carrying handles, etc) make no difference to our purposes. Coolers are what most of us use because of their big size, but any plastic box with an airtight seal (like Tupperware) works just as well.


----------



## birdiemc

chances are, if you're a noob like me, you'll be in and out of your cooler so much that circulation isn't a problem...i guess once you have 3-4 coolers, 6 desktops and 2 winedors running you might go months without opening the lid on one of them, but if this is your primary means of storage you're probably going to be rummaging through it enough to keep the air moving


----------



## jminsi

Whenever I am out somewhere and someone is smoking a few yards away from me it smells great. When I light them up however and smoke one myself, I can never smell these aromas as well. It's just a general overbearing smokey smell, and I have lots of trouble picking out any flavors. Why is this?


----------



## Tritones

billjohnson said:


> (1) Do most of you guys have a fan inside your coolidor for air circulation?? If so, which one do you use??


I had one in my 50 quart for a little while. Then I was both Herfed and Turfed with these word of wisdom from Don:

"(You don't need a fan in a 50-quart, and) ... it costs you the space of 10 robustos. Hardly worth the trade off IMO. Besides, the batteries will break you. .

Even in the leviathan 150qt, mother of all coolidors, if you well-distribute enough beads, you don't need it. Coolers are way more efficient than humidors; just not as purty. Then again, if you choose to stand it up and use shelves, a fan might be nice insurance."

Don't waste those 10 robustos!!!! Unless you have the leviathan standing up with shelves.


----------



## Eastree

jminsi said:


> Whenever I am out somewhere and someone is smoking a few yards away from me it smells great. When I light them up however and smoke one myself, I can never smell these aromas as well. It's just a general overbearing smokey smell, and I have lots of trouble picking out any flavors. Why is this?


How do you smoke? Do you retrohale (breathe just a little smoke out through your nose) when you release the smoke?


----------



## jminsi

Eastree said:


> How do you smoke? Do you retrohale (breathe just a little smoke out through your nose) when you release the smoke?


Usually just give them 2-3 puffs once every minute or so and let the smoke of the last puff roll around in my mouth a bit before blowing it out. I've tried retrohaling a few times but haven't been able to do it successfully.


----------



## birdiemc

huge fan of the retrohale, apparently i have the worst sense of taste of anybody I know so i pretty much retrohale on every puff just to get the flavors, but man what a difference


----------



## Eastree

jminsi said:


> Usually just give them 2-3 puffs once every minute or so and let the smoke of the last puff roll around in my mouth a bit before blowing it out. I've tried retrohaling a few times but haven't been able to do it successfully.


Being able to smell your own smoke will really enable you to experience a lot more from your smoking experience. That's why retrohaling is so recommended.

The thing is that the tongue only tastes families of flavors: bitterness, sour, sweet, salty, and some say umami (savory, sometimes described as 'meaty') as well. But the olfactory cells in your nasal passages pick up aromas, which contribute the rest of what we 'taste.' An easy way to relate this is when someone consumes something that doesn't taste very good (such as some medicines), and they pinch their nose so they don't taste it as much. What's really happening is that they're cutting off the majority of the scent of what they're consuming from reaching their sense of smell, deadening the taste.

Exhaling a little smoke through the nasal passages does exactly that.

But it's sometimes difficult to do, at first. It's tough to get the right balance between burning your nasal passage, and passing enough smoke to smell anything at all.


----------



## jjjoseph

I'm still trying to time it right but retrohaling has helped me a lot in picking up flavors. One procedure that has helped me is to exhale through the mouth and when your almost at the end of exhaling, let some of the smoke exit through your nasal passage naturally (don't force it) while your exhaling through your mouth. Its kind of hard to explain but once you figure it out, you'll love it.


----------



## birdiemc

Ok question about "spicy" cigars and pipe tobacco......Is the spice or peppery taste you guys talk about a burning on your tongue/in your moth like drinking hot sauce or is it more in your sinus cavity/nose like pepper spray?


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

birdiemc said:


> Ok question about "spicy" cigars and pipe tobacco......Is the spice or peppery taste you guys talk about a burning on your tongue/in your moth like drinking hot sauce or is it more in your sinus cavity/nose like pepper spray?


Well Brady, for me a spicy cigar makes my lips/mouth tingle. And is more of a burning sensation-like snorting hotsauce-on the retrohale. At least I think the spice is what is causing it.


----------



## jjjoseph

Its a long thread so hopefully this hasn't been too common of a question. It seems that there are some cigars that are good to smoke rott, so how would storing them, say, in a humidor of some kind with other cigars work out? Or how would storing ANY cigars in a humidor mixed with other (non infused) cigars work out? I understand the aromas and flavors(?) mix around, so would that be a bad thing in some cases? Would that take away from some of the higher quality sticks if you mix those in with some of the lower quality ones? Hopefully that made sense.


----------



## nny12345

Here's a weird one for sh*ts and giggles: Does any ever save the cut ends of their cigars for reuse with other purposes? I've been saving mine to do scent distillation work with (It yields a nice aromatic aspect for colognes and perfumes that give that nostalgic "just walked into a pipe shop with my dad" kind of scent), but I've always wondered why not keep them and have a good pipe smoke with them. Is this just really not suitable? Just a weird thought from the back of my skull.


----------



## jeepman_su

When using old cigar boxes in a cooledor, is it ok to use the boxes that are painted or have some other type of finish on them to store cigars in. I guess what I am asking is, because the boxes have a finish will they still allow air in and will they still hold humidity to keep things stable?

Do you attach spanish cedar to the sides and bottom of your cooledor or do you guys just use old cigar boxes?


----------



## socalocmatt

jjjoseph said:


> Its a long thread so hopefully this hasn't been too common of a question. It seems that there are some cigars that are good to smoke rott, so how would storing them, say, in a humidor of some kind with other cigars work out? Or how would storing ANY cigars in a humidor mixed with other (non infused) cigars work out? I understand the aromas and flavors(?) mix around, so would that be a bad thing in some cases? Would that take away from some of the higher quality sticks if you mix those in with some of the lower quality ones? Hopefully that made sense.


Some are good ROTT but are better with age. Very few are good ROTT and do not benifit from age. Usually you will see Padron '26, '64, and Ann. used as the exception. This is because they are aged for 7 years after they are rolled. So, when they hit the stores they already have 7 years on them.

When aging cigars, some people will separate cigars by brand/flavor/or even blend. This is one of those personal preference things. For long term aging you can have oils mix together(marry) and the flavor can be affected. Sometimes is a good mix and sometimes a bad mix. For shorter term rest this usually wont be an issue. This can be an argument for the "Cello On" people.


----------



## socalocmatt

jeepman_su said:


> When using old cigar boxes in a cooledor, is it ok to use the boxes that are painted or have some other type of finish on them to store cigars in. I guess what I am asking is, because the boxes have a finish will they still allow air in and will they still hold humidity to keep things stable?


Its fine to use the painted boxes. They breath and still act as a barrier.



jeepman_su said:


> Do you attach spanish cedar to the sides and bottom of your cooledor or do you guys just use old cigar boxes?


Some guy do line the cooler. Personally, I dont and just use boxes. Primarily because I'm lazy and just using the boxes works fine for me. I think those that would like a cooler would be storing bags, bundles, and singles.


----------



## jjjoseph

Thank you for the info


----------



## gahdzila

nny12345 said:


> Here's a weird one for sh*ts and giggles: Does any ever save the cut ends of their cigars for reuse with other purposes? I've been saving mine to do scent distillation work with (It yields a nice aromatic aspect for colognes and perfumes that give that nostalgic "just walked into a pipe shop with my dad" kind of scent), but I've always wondered why not keep them and have a good pipe smoke with them. Is this just really not suitable? Just a weird thought from the back of my skull.


It's been done, with varying degrees of success. More common is using a pipe to finish off the last bit of a nub, after it gets too short to hold it in your fingers. The only way to know if you'll like it is to try it out for yourself!


----------



## Othello

gahdzila said:


> It's been done, with varying degrees of success. More common is using a pipe to finish off the last bit of a nub, after it gets too short to hold it in your fingers. The only way to know if you'll like it is to try it out for yourself!


Hmmmm...... now THERE is an interesting thought! I may have to invest in a pipe. I had a couple nubs this weekend I just couldn't put down. nubbed them with the spike on my scissors but still got hot lipped.


----------



## Aquinas

I am embarrassed to ask this but oh well. 

What is the deal with Cuban cigars? Is there that big of a difference? Where can I get some?


----------



## MarkC

Beep! Beep! Beep! Warninig!! Can't talk about those here, Tom...PM on the way!


----------



## Old E.

Aquinas said:


> What is the deal with Cuban cigars? Is there that big of a difference? Where can I get some?


You just asked that ONE question that epitomizes the title of this thread.:smile:


----------



## Aquinas

Excuse my inexperience. Thanks Mark. Leave it to me to ask the question that is too stupid to ask in the 'Stupid questions' thread. Haha


----------



## billjohnson

Aquinas said:


> What is the deal with Cuban cigars? Is there that big of a difference? Where can I get some?


Great Question! If we can't talk about this here.....will someone please cc me on any PMs? :yo:


----------



## ejgarnut

billjohnson said:


> Great Question! If we can't talk about this here.....will someone please cc me on any PMs? :yo:


Please read Puff Cigar Discussion Forums FAQ

Section 3 in particular will answer your question.


----------



## billjohnson

XXXX said:


> Discussions of Cuban cigars should not take place in any forum other than the Habanos forum. This includes posting pictures that can be interpreted as a purchase. *You will not have access to this forum when you first join Puff.*


Thanks Terry. I think my problem has been what is in bold. Been looking...couldn't find....now I know why. When does this become available to me...after 30 posts??


----------



## socalocmatt

billjohnson said:


> Thanks Terry. I think my problem has been what is in bold. Been looking...couldn't find....now I know why. When does this become available to me...after 30 posts??


3 months + 100 posts


----------



## ejgarnut

I think it is 90 days & 100 posts - maybe someone can correct me if thats wrong

even once you can access that part of the forum, it is not acceptable to ask someone WHERE or HOW to buy illegal products

one thing i might suggest would be to use google to learn more about the issue of legality and availability of these products

while youre waiting for your 90 days to roll around, enjoy the rest of the forum - lots of great folks & have some fun with it


----------



## billjohnson

socalocmatt said:


> 3 months + 100 posts





ejgarnut said:


> 90 days & 100 posts.


Thanks for the info. :yo:


----------



## Eastree

About punch cutters: Does size matter? It seems most are not qualified for the punch diameter, but does is affect the draw differently with different sized cigars?


----------



## Scoops

Eastree said:


> About punch cutters: Does size matter? It seems most are not qualified for the punch diameter, but does is affect the draw differently with different sized cigars?


As you may already know, the larger the diameter, the more open the draw is, and the smaller the diameter, the more (for the lack of a better word) condensed the smoke will be. From my understanding, it is similar to a torpedo in that respect, others, correct me if I am wrong. I personally prefer the 9mm vs a 7mm because the draw tends to be a little easier, but to every man his own.


----------



## sengjc

Scoops said:


> As you may already know, the larger the diameter, the more open the draw is, and the smaller the diameter, the more (for the lack of a better word) condensed the smoke will be. From my understanding, it is similar to a torpedo in that respect, others, correct me if I am wrong. I personally prefer the 9mm vs a 7mm because the draw tends to be a little easier, but to every man his own.


How true.

You may find the smoke characteristics alter with different hole sizes: small hole means slower, more gradual burn, smoke may come across more condensed in flavour, maybe even sweeter; whereas a larger hole means more draw, faster burn, smoke may be dryish, maybe more toasty.

A good way for newcomers to find out what suits them is to experiment on a torpedo shaped vitola and use a perfect cutter. Snip once and you will have about a 3mm hole, snip again, 6mm hole, and again 9mm, repeat and you get a 12mm hole etc. At every interval have a few puffs and see if you enjoy it. You will eventually find your 'sweet spot' after a couple or so sticks of experimenting.

There are of course other factors such as the vitola, type of leaf, origin of the cigar, RH etc. that will affect the cigar's smoke characteristics but that is another topic altogether. Ultimately there is no right or wrong for personal preferences.


----------



## Fuzzy

Great answer Seng!! I thought I was crazy when I smoked back to back cigars from same box that tasted different. One cut with a CC and another cut freehand with a knife.

Bump to you, but now I have to experiment!


----------



## jeepman_su

Ok I have been trying to figure this out for a few days now, but I am a bit confused. I know this questions that fall under the too stupid to ask because i don't even want to ask it lol.....But what is the difference between the Anejo #77 shark and the Opus X 77 Shark? I have one of each sitting in my humidor and until today when the Anejo Shark showed up at my door did I notice they looked nothing alike and were two totally different cigars....the names have me confused. So i guess I am wondering are they the same filler in each cigar with a different wrapper or are there absolutely no similarities and they both just happen to be called the shark. Either way I am pretty excited to smoke them at some point lol!


----------



## socalocmatt

jeepman_su said:


> Ok I have been trying to figure this out for a few days now, but I am a bit confused. I know this questions that fall under the too stupid to ask because i don't even want to ask it lol.....But what is the difference between the Anejo #77 shark and the Opus X 77 Shark? I have one of each sitting in my humidor and until today when the Anejo Shark showed up at my door did I notice they looked nothing alike and were two totally different cigars....the names have me confused. So i guess I am wondering are they the same filler in each cigar with a different wrapper or are there absolutely no similarities and they both just happen to be called the shark. Either way I am pretty excited to smoke them at some point lol!


The vitola is the same. You get the torpedo head to box pressed foot. The difference is that they are different cigars. The Anejo uses the same filler and binder as the Opus but a different wrapper. The Anejo is a Conn. Broadleaf Maduro aged in Cognac barrels. From what I remember the Opus uses a shade grown rosado.

Edit: 77 (Shark) refers to the shape and not the blend.


----------



## hachigo

If I'm not mistaken, they should both be the same cigar with different wrappers. The shark is a tapered round to boxy shape.


----------



## hachigo

I'm having trouble editing my post. Anway, socalocmatt beat me to it. I got my information from a vid of his anyway


----------



## socalocmatt

hachigo said:


> I'm having trouble editing my post. *Anway, socalocmatt beat me to it. I got my information from a vid of his anyway*


LOL. Glad you enjoyed the youtube pr0n. :thumb:


----------



## NomoMoMo

What's the best way to relight a cigar that's gone out?


----------



## socalocmatt

NomoMoMo said:


> What's the best way to relight a cigar that's gone out?


With fire :biggrin:

I dont know if its the best way but I do the same when I light a cigar. Toast the foot and get a cherry goin. The only difference is that I will purge the cigar first. If need be, I knock the ash off but only if I have to.


----------



## jeepman_su

Thanks so much for the clarification on that Matt and Brent. I am sure I will enjoy these!


----------



## billjohnson

If you put a 65% boveda pack in a sealed container with a 69% boveda pack......will the r/h stabilize around 67%???


----------



## socalocmatt

The 65% boveda pack will suck up the extra humidity until it reaches capacity. Assuming both are full packs then that will happen quickly and your container will rest at 69%. Over time as you open the container the humid air will release and the 69% will be no bueno and then the humidity will drop to 66%ish until both end up drying out.

Edited (I mistyped and went into a bit more detail)


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

I have been looking to add the sale of cigars to my existing B&M business ( I run a barber shop) but I haven't had much luck in finding wholesalers in Illinois. When I look at some of the catalogs I purchase from I see that they clearly state that I can't purchase their cigars for resale.
Can anyone explain why? Also, where would I find wholesalers/distributors for my plans?
Thanks


----------



## billjohnson

socalocmatt said:


> The 65% boveda pack will suck up the extra humidity until it reaches capacity.


Speaking of humidity, I've been following the humidity levels here in Texas over the last few weeks...and quite a bit...it's in the 68%-78% range. Will this mean when my humidor is opened for any extended period that the humidor's r/h will go up? And should people in high humidity environments store cigars any differently than someone in a very dry climate??? Thanks again for answering all my 'dumb' questions!
:bowdown:


----------



## socalocmatt

billjohnson said:


> Speaking of humidity, I've been following the humidity levels here in Texas over the last few weeks...and quite a bit...it's in the 68%-78% range. Will this mean when my humidor is opened for any extended period that the humidor's r/h will go up? And should people in high humidity environments store cigars any differently than someone in a very dry climate??? Thanks again for answering all my 'dumb' questions!
> :bowdown:


Yes, you humidity will rise if your ambient humidity is higher than your storage humidity. Storage would be the same but be sure to use two-way humidity devices (dry beads, boveda, dry kl) as they will suck up that extra humidity. Not dumb questions, I didn't know until I decided to toss a dry 65 and new 69 in a tupperware several months ago.


----------



## kapathy

61350 said:


> I have been looking to add the sale of cigars to my existing B&M business ( I run a barber shop) but I haven't had much luck in finding wholesalers in Illinois. When I look at some of the catalogs I purchase from I see that they clearly state that I can't purchase their cigars for resale.
> Can anyone explain why? Also, where would I find wholesalers/distributors for my plans?
> Thanks


i can only partially explain the part about not buying for re-sale. It all comes down to taxing. Businesses pay a different price than consumers do. Same thing for bar owners, if they run out of something they cant go to a grocery and buy one to sell, it would be a huge black mark against their liquor license.


----------



## sengjc

billjohnson said:


> Speaking of humidity, I've been following the humidity levels here in Texas over the last few weeks...and quite a bit...it's in the 68%-78% range. Will this mean when my humidor is opened for any extended period that the humidor's r/h will go up? And should people in high humidity environments store cigars any differently than someone in a very dry climate??? Thanks again for answering all my 'dumb' questions!
> :bowdown:


Have you considered using desiccants? Might just work if it is very severe.


----------



## sengjc

NomoMoMo said:


> What's the best way to relight a cigar that's gone out?


Tap the residual ash off and then light as usual.


----------



## sengjc

Fuzzy said:


> Great answer Seng!! I thought I was crazy when I smoked back to back cigars from same box that tasted different. One cut with a CC and another cut freehand with a knife.
> 
> Bump to you, but now I have to experiment!


No worries, thanks for the bumpage.


----------



## MarkC

61350 said:


> I have been looking to add the sale of cigars to my existing B&M business ( I run a barber shop) but I haven't had much luck in finding wholesalers in Illinois. When I look at some of the catalogs I purchase from I see that they clearly state that I can't purchase their cigars for resale.
> Can anyone explain why? Also, where would I find wholesalers/distributors for my plans?
> Thanks


All I can say is the idea of seeing cigars in barber shops again brought a smile to my face!


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

kapathy said:


> i can only partially explain the part about not buying for re-sale. It all comes down to taxing. Businesses pay a different price than consumers do. Same thing for bar owners, if they run out of something they cant go to a grocery and buy one to sell, it would be a huge black mark against their liquor license.


I thought it may be something like that, just wondered as I would have to charge the 18% sales tax to the purchase from me.... but I do understand with your example of a bar purchasing booze from non-distributors.

MarkC - thanks for the comment too!!! I only wished I could include a small jazz scotch bar with it except Illinois has tough laws on smoking in public places. I could have a smoking lounge because of the cigars if it is 80% of my business income, and I may still have a BYOB type of bar set up....not sure at this point. I did look at a new location to lease last night that would be ideal for my barber shop and cigar retail setup with plenty of room for a smoking lounge. I am looking at the lease Monday and will decide then.

Can't imagine it being any better than (other than my GF) my 3 loves - cutting hair, smoking cigars, and a nice glass of single malt scotch in the same location  - of course *not* smoking or drinking while cutting hair..... that's for later LOL


----------



## IBEW

billjohnson said:


> Speaking of humidity, I've been following the humidity levels here in Texas over the last few weeks...and quite a bit...it's in the 68%-78% range. Will this mean when my humidor is opened for any extended period that the humidor's r/h will go up? And should people in high humidity environments store cigars any differently than someone in a very dry climate??? Thanks again for answering all my 'dumb' questions!
> :bowdown:


As Soclaocmatt said, it is the ambient humidity that you need to check.
True, Texas has high humidity, but when you have the AC running your humidity will be ultra low in the house.


----------



## MarkC

61350 said:


> I only wished I could include a small jazz scotch bar with it except Illinois has tough laws on smoking in public places.


Jazz as well? Wow...if you can put up with a heathen who drinks Crown Royal, I may have to move...


----------



## MarkC

Just to verify an observation, if some of the old timers can comment...it's not my imagination that people smoke larger RG cigars now than they did in the past, is it?


----------



## Malcontent

Dumb question here.

I bought a Palio cutter and it arrived yesterday, and I have cut 2 cigars with it. On both, the piece that I cut off shattered, for lack of a better word. On both, the cigars was just fine and the tip was cut clean. 

Previously I have been using a Cuban Crafter and the piece is has always been left intact. 

Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong? The only thing I can think of is the open style of the Palio vs the closed style of the Cuban Crafters..


----------



## horseshoe

Malcontent said:


> Dumb question here.
> 
> I bought a Palio cutter and it arrived yesterday, and I have cut 2 cigars with it. On both, the piece that I cut off shattered, for lack of a better word. On both, the cigars was just fine and the tip was cut clean.
> 
> Previously I have been using a Cuban Crafter and the piece is has always been left intact.
> 
> Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong? The only thing I can think of is the open style of the Palio vs the closed style of the Cuban Crafters..


I just got my Palio yesterday also after using an el cheapo double guilotine for a long time. The el cheapo would lop the end off and it would stay intact, but the Palio is causing the cap to shatter. The cut on the cigar end is PERFECT, like a knife through butter, but the cap portion is crumbling.

At least you are not alone.


----------



## ptpablo

MarkC said:


> Just to verify an observation, if some of the old timers can comment...it's not my imagination that people smoke larger RG cigars now than they did in the past, is it?


 Mark, you are correct! when it became a fad not to long ago everyone went with the theme "bigger is better" and the cigar industry was no different. All the brands went to the bigger RG and flooded the market with them. Kind of like Cadillac did with the Escalade (or all giant SUV's for that matter).


----------



## Mante

ptpablo said:


> Mark, you are correct! when it became a fad not to long ago everyone went with the theme "bigger is better" and the cigar industry was no different. All the brands went to the bigger RG and flooded the market with them. Kind of like Cadillac did with the Escalade (or all giant SUV's for that matter).


 +1 and there is no benefit that I can see from such a shift. The better smokes, no matter where they come from, will be under 50RG I can assure you ( I'm being generous at 50RG). The "bigger is better" deal is a false premise when it comes to tobacco when you consider wrapper/filler ratios.


----------



## sengjc

MarkC said:


> Just to verify an observation, if some of the old timers can comment...it's not my imagination that people smoke larger RG cigars now than they did in the past, is it?


Nope, small RGs were the norm in the past.

You will also find small RGs are prevalent in Cuban cigars whereas non-Cubans have a tendency for bigger RGs, possibly an indicator of the American penchant for bigger sticks...maybe a testosterone driven, phallic dominance thing? :lol:


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> +1 and there is no benefit that I can see from such a shift. The better smokes, no matter where they come from, will be under 50RG I can assure you ( I'm being generous at 50RG). The "bigger is better" deal is a false premise when it comes to tobacco when you consider wrapper/filler ratios.


Yeah will they stop that sh**T already!


----------



## sengjc

horseshoe said:


> I just got my Palio yesterday also after using an el cheapo double guilotine for a long time. The el cheapo would lop the end off and it would stay intact, but the Palio is causing the cap to shatter. The cut on the cigar end is PERFECT, like a knife through butter, but the cap portion is crumbling.
> 
> At least you are not alone.


My experience with the Palio is different, perfect cut both sides. Then again, I only cut tapered heads and use the punch otherwise.

So as long as the tip that you are smoking from is cleanly cut theit that is all that matters, I guess.


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Yeah will they stop that sh**T already!


LOL Dave, one day soon the market "may" get it.


----------



## billjohnson

Tashaz said:


> The better smokes, no matter where they come from, will be under 50RG I can assure you ( I'm being generous at 50RG).


Are you saying that a corona will be a better smoke than a churchill...or a robusto? Does this involve the idea that more wrapper/less filler makes for the better smoke?


----------



## abhoe

Finally, an appropriate place to ask the following "When people mention that a cigar has "Spice" what exactly is meant- is there a specific spice, like cumin, or is it more a grab bag of spices?" Second, "When people talk about a peppery smoke are they really tasting ground up pepper or is the cigar spicy like a jalapeno?" Third, "Are Spice and Pepper two different classes of flavor or does Pepper nest within the Spice category?".

I have smoked a fair share of cigars and am having a hard time conceptualizing this idea of spicy or peppery. Thanks guys.


----------



## smelvis

abhoe said:


> Finally, an appropriate place to ask the following "When people mention that a cigar has "Spice" what exactly is meant- is there a specific spice, like cumin, or is it more a grab bag of spices?" Second, "When people talk about a peppery smoke are they really tasting ground up pepper or is the cigar spicy like a jalapeno?" Third, "Are Spice and Pepper two different classes of flavor or does Pepper nest within the Spice category?".
> 
> I have smoked a fair share of cigars and am having a hard time conceptualizing this idea of spicy or peppery. Thanks guys.


Pepper more than most with me I am still young and learning.


----------



## abhoe

When someone indicates a wrapper is "Toothy" what does this mean?


----------



## smelvis

abhoe said:


> When someone indicates a wrapper is "Toothy" what does this mean?


Ugly with veins showing, I think in one of the stickies probably habanos is a breakdown of a lot of this.


----------



## smelvis

abhoe said:


> When someone indicates a wrapper is "Toothy" what does this mean?


Ugly with veins showing, I think in one of the stickies probably habanos is a breakdown of a lot of this.


----------



## Syv

Stupid Question of the Day..... If I select a cigar from my humidor and cut it, then decide I am in the mood for another cigar. Is it ok to place first cut cigar back in humidor? Will there be any adverse affect to this cut cigar? 


Ok so it was two questions technically


----------



## abhoe

You'll be fine to put your cut cigar back in the humidor.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

most cigars already have a hole in one end... making a hole in the other end isnt gonna do anything bad...


----------



## REDROMMY

Malcontent said:


> Dumb question here.
> 
> I bought a Palio cutter and it arrived yesterday, and I have cut 2 cigars with it. On both, the piece that I cut off shattered, for lack of a better word. On both, the cigars was just fine and the tip was cut clean.
> 
> Previously I have been using a Cuban Crafter and the piece is has always been left intact.
> 
> Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong? The only thing I can think of is the open style of the Palio vs the closed style of the Cuban Crafters..


Before i cut every cigar i stick it in my mouth for a few seconds to wet the cap area, it prevents cracks every time for me.


----------



## Malcontent

REDROMMY said:


> Before i cut every cigar i stick it in my mouth for a few seconds to wet the cap area, it prevents cracks every time for me.


Thanks, I'll give this a try!


----------



## sengjc

REDROMMY said:


> Before i cut every cigar i stick it in my mouth for a few seconds to wet the cap area, it prevents cracks every time for me.


That is a true thing.

If you want to be doubly sure, wet it in your mouth up to about nearly an inch from the cap and leave it for a few seconds to let the moisture be absorbed by the cap leaves. It makes the wrapper less brittle and susceptible to cracking.

You might also want to check if your blades are still sharp.


----------



## sengjc

billjohnson said:


> Are you saying that a corona will be a better smoke than a churchill...or a robusto? Does this involve the idea that more wrapper/less filler makes for the better smoke?


I think it is more of personal preference.


----------



## hachigo

smelvis said:


> Ugly with veins showing, I think in one of the stickies probably habanos is a breakdown of a lot of this.


I thought toothy was with little bumps throughout the wrapper.


----------



## sengjc

hachigo said:


> I thought toothy was with little bumps throughout the wrapper.


I think so too, the opposite of 'smooth'.

I describe "ugly veins showing" as...well...'veiny'. :lol:


----------



## mxracercam

Does anyone have tips for filling lighters? I use a 5x refined butane, and invert the can when I'm filling. Yet lately I seem to be having issues with inconsistent lighter performance. The lighter is new. It will light fine the first time, but if I release it and try to relight it, it won't go. If I turn it all the way down and back up, it will fire up again.


----------



## NomoMoMo

mxracercam said:


> Does anyone have tips for filling lighters? I use a 5x refined butane, and invert the can when I'm filling. Yet lately I seem to be having issues with inconsistent lighter performance. The lighter is new. It will light fine the first time, but if I release it and try to relight it, it won't go. If I turn it all the way down and back up, it will fire up again.


Make sure to purge the lighter, they are usually sent with air in the chamber. To do this just find something small enough, like a mini philips head screwdriver, and press down on the valve. Make sure all the gas is out prior to refilling (You will hear no more hissing). I had the same thing happened to me until I purged all the gas out.


----------



## mxracercam

NomoMoMo said:


> Make sure to purge the lighter, they are usually sent with air in the chamber. To do this just find something small enough, like a mini philips head screwdriver, and press down on the valve. Make sure all the gas is out prior to refilling (You will hear no more hissing). I had the same thing happened to me until I purged all the gas out.


I've actually done that twice now. I'm wondering if I got a bad can of butane.


----------



## piperdown

mxracercam said:


> I've actually done that twice now. I'm wondering if I got a bad can of butane.


Could be you're not purging completely.
Sometimes I'll purge and then put my lighter in the freezer for 5 minutes. The cold helps draw the fluid in. Not something I do all the time.
Been using Ronson fuel for quite a few years and Ronson jetlites without any issues.


----------



## piperdown

mxracercam said:


> I've actually done that twice now. I'm wondering if I got a bad can of butane.


Could be you're not purging completely.
Sometimes I'll purge and then put my lighter in the freezer for 5 minutes. The cold helps draw the fluid in. Not something I do all the time.
Been using Ronson fuel for quite a few years and Ronson jetlites without any issues.


----------



## smokin_dad

When adding ring guage to someone, how many do you add? Where woudl I put if I want to give someone 5 or 10?


----------



## Archun

Well, I think this one definitely fits here.
If I had several cigar types, which come in aluminum tubes (such as La Aurora Preferida, H. Upmann, etc.) should I take them out to store them in my humidor or should I store them in them? Both humidity and taste-wise.
Thank you


----------



## piperdown

smokin_dad said:


> When adding ring guage to someone, how many do you add? Where woudl I put if I want to give someone 5 or 10?


 Giving ring gauge is based on your ring gauge, the larger it is the more rg you can give to someone. There is no choosing the amount it's automatic.


----------



## piperdown

Archun said:


> Well, I think this one definitely fits here.
> If I had several cigar types, which come in aluminum tubes (such as La Aurora Preferida, H. Upmann, etc.) should I take them out to store them in my humidor or should I store them in them? Both humidity and taste-wise.
> Thank you


I examine the cigars first to make sure there's no issue and store with the caps off but leave the cigar in the tube.


----------



## BigBen88

piperdown said:


> I examine the cigars first to make sure there's no issue and store with the caps off but leave the cigar in the tube.


+1

I do the same thing, but I save the caps too.


----------



## Archun

Thanks guys. With the cedar wrapper as it comes, right?


----------



## BigBen88

Archun said:


> Thanks guys. With the cedar wrapper as it comes, right?


You Bet! :tu


----------



## Archun

Thank you!
:cowboyic9:


----------



## gahdzila

smokin_dad said:


> When adding ring guage to someone, how many do you add? Where woudl I put if I want to give someone 5 or 10?


Actually, it varies. We had a discussion about it in the pipe forum a few months ago and figured it out. Unfortunately, I can't find the thread and I don't remember exactly. Suffice it to say, the length of time you've been a member, and how much total ring gauge you have both affect your ring gauge "power". And you can't control it; ie - you can't give 2 points to one guy, and 6 points to someone else...you always give the same amount.

Edit - I found it! Here's the link: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...4625-anybody-solved-mysteries-ring-gauge.html


----------



## gahdzila

Archun said:


> Well, I think this one definitely fits here.
> If I had several cigar types, which come in aluminum tubes (such as La Aurora Preferida, H. Upmann, etc.) should I take them out to store them in my humidor or should I store them in them? Both humidity and taste-wise.
> Thank you


Tubos are probably not completely air tight, but for the purposes of storage, I consider them "relatively" air tight. That is, I don't mind leaving a sealed one out of the humidor for a few days. As for storage more than a few days, you will want to remove the caps when storing them in your humidor. Reason being - you don't know what the relative humidity of the inside of that tube is, but (if you're a good puffer fish!) you know exactly what your humidor's humidity is. And you want to get that cigar to the humidity that smokes best for *you*, not whatever relative humidity might be inside that tube!


----------



## piperdown

gahdzila said:


> Actually, it varies. We had a discussion about it in the pipe forum a few months ago and figured it out. Unfortunately, I can't find the thread and I don't remember exactly. Suffice it to say, the length of time you've been a member, and how much total ring gauge you have both affect your ring gauge "power". And you can't control it; ie - you can't give 2 points to one guy, and 6 points to someone else...you always give the same amount.
> 
> Edit - I found it! Here's the link: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...4625-anybody-solved-mysteries-ring-gauge.html


Way more complicated than I would have guessed!
+1 to you!


----------



## Archun

Yeah, and my new humidor is almost at 72%!
:dude:


----------



## eyesack

billjohnson said:


> (1) Do most of you guys have a fan inside your coolidor for air circulation?? If so, which one do you use??
> 
> (2) Would it make my coolidor better if I spend more $$$ and get something like a nice Yeti cooler?? Or are the Igloos and Colemans actually better _because_ they allow a little more air flow??
> 
> Great thread! Thanks to all the more experience guys (and gals) for sharing your knowledge. :bowdown:


Hey Bill, check out this thread for all your fan needs


----------



## zvan

Are all full bodied cigars spicy? I'm new to cigars and the few heavier smokes that I have tried has been spicy. Any suggestions on ones that aren't but are still rich in flavor?


----------



## abhoe

zvan said:


> Are all full bodied cigars spicy? I'm new to cigars and the few heavier smokes that I have tried has been spicy. Any suggestions on ones that aren't but are still rich in flavor?


No, full bodied does not mean a smoke is spicy. I recommend you look at more mild bodied full flavor sticks. Try an Epernay.


----------



## StogieNinja

zvan said:


> Are all full bodied cigars spicy? I'm new to cigars and the few heavier smokes that I have tried has been spicy. Any suggestions on ones that aren't but are still rich in flavor?


Try the LP9, or better a Padron 1964 maduro.


----------



## MarkC

I don't know if this is stupid or not, but I sure feel like a loon asking: is 'meat' a recognized flavor from a cigar?  I swear, I just got a faint hint of roast beef and Yorkshire pudding. Maybe just a randomly firing neuron...


----------



## horseshoe

Or perhaps there was some steak still lodged in a molar somewhere?

I've never experienced that myself, nor am I sure that I want to....peculiar. What cigar was that? If I have one in the humidor, I want to make sure I have some gravy ready.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

I have had a couple LFD s that certainly had a very meaty or at least savory quality to them... I bought a few more to age a little but every time i lit the charcoal i had the urge to smoke one so i know what you are talking about. also i have seen a flavor wheel that had savory as a category and iirc a few meat flavors under that category so im thinking it may well be recognized but since i cant find the picture i cant link it!


----------



## MarkC

A Padron Ambassador Maduro. I was just minding my own business enjoying the coffee, and it just mutated into meat. Hasn't happened since; it's probably an indication of insanity...
Mind you, it was more a hint than a full blown flavor.


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> I don't know if this is stupid or not, but I sure feel like a loon asking: is 'meat' a recognized flavor from a cigar?  I swear, I just got a faint hint of roast beef and Yorkshire pudding. Maybe just a randomly firing neuron...


Not a taste I routinely pick up, but I've caught it a few times. Not "meat" per se, but savoriness that I would describe as umami Umami - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## horseshoe

Ok. Here's my newest Stupid Question!

I've heard many times that pectin can be used to repair a damaged cigar. I have a cigar that the wrapper has started to unravel a bit in the middle of the stick, which is perfect candidate to be simply glued back down and smoked.

I've bought some pectin (Certo brand, not sure if it's a brand available in the US, but all the brands I looked at had the same ingredients, glucose/fructose, an acid, and pectin) and I mixed up a little bit with some distilled water to make a nice sticky glue like mixture. It looks like something that will work very well. 

However, I tasted a little of it, and it tastes really sweet (as expected). Does this affect the flavor of the cigar when dried again and smoked? Can it be put back in the humidor for a while after the repair is done, or will it affect the other cigars in any way? I'm mostly curious because of the sugar content.


----------



## hachigo

horseshoe said:


> Ok. Here's my newest Stupid Question!
> 
> I've heard many times that pectin can be used to repair a damaged cigar. I have a cigar that the wrapper has started to unravel a bit in the middle of the stick, which is perfect candidate to be simply glued back down and smoked.
> 
> I've bought some pectin (Certo brand, not sure if it's a brand available in the US, but all the brands I looked at had the same ingredients, glucose/fructose, an acid, and pectin) and I mixed up a little bit with some distilled water to make a nice sticky glue like mixture. It looks like something that will work very well.
> 
> However, I tasted a little of it, and it tastes really sweet (as expected). Does this affect the flavor of the cigar when dried again and smoked? Can it be put back in the humidor for a while after the repair is done, or will it affect the other cigars in any way? I'm mostly curious because of the sugar content.


From what I remember, there are two types of pectin. One fruit based or for fruits or something and the other vegetable based or for vegetables. Basically one is not sweetened (no glucose/fructose) and that is the type you should be using.


----------



## jaysalti

MarkC said:


> I don't know if this is stupid or not, but I sure feel like a loon asking: is 'meat' a recognized flavor from a cigar?  I swear, I just got a faint hint of roast beef and Yorkshire pudding. Maybe just a randomly firing neuron...


At the moment, I cannot recall the exact stick, but I had a distinct honey baked ham flavor that only lasted one or two draws. It may have been a JG Reserva Especial or Uppercut.


----------



## abhoe

horseshoe said:


> Ok. Here's my newest Stupid Question!
> 
> I've heard many times that pectin can be used to repair a damaged cigar. I have a cigar that the wrapper has started to unravel a bit in the middle of the stick, which is perfect candidate to be simply glued back down and smoked.
> 
> I've bought some pectin (Certo brand, not sure if it's a brand available in the US, but all the brands I looked at had the same ingredients, glucose/fructose, an acid, and pectin) and I mixed up a little bit with some distilled water to make a nice sticky glue like mixture. It looks like something that will work very well.
> 
> However, I tasted a little of it, and it tastes really sweet (as expected). Does this affect the flavor of the cigar when dried again and smoked? Can it be put back in the humidor for a while after the repair is done, or will it affect the other cigars in any way? I'm mostly curious because of the sugar content.


Don't mean to be super nerd but its probably sucrose that's sweetening your pectin.

Your question on the taste of the cigar deals with a very personalized issue because the answer depends on the resolution of your palate. Are you a super taster that claims to taste even the brand of shoes worn by the field worker? Unless you coated the entire wrapper in your pectin you most likely will not notice a deleterious difference in taste. You can put the cigar back in your humidor but those sugar molecules aren't going anywhere -although I would allow your bond to dry out all the way.

Unless you drenched the cigar in your pectin you should be fine to store it in your box.


----------



## longburn

LMAO! All this time...and I smoke them a lot...i've been pronounceing Oliva as Olive-Ahhh :bounce: Good job, thanks


----------



## SACigars

I have tasted a light bacon, or maybe more pancetta flavor on certain cigars.


----------



## longburn

SACigars said:


> I have tasted a light bacon, or maybe more pancetta flavor on certain cigars.


I've had a couple that had a hint of A-1 steak sauce, or so it seemed to me. Especially in the Crown Maximus


----------



## billjohnson

Can beetles eat through a sealed freezer bag?


----------



## billjohnson

I had Forrest make me a few cedar trays for my tupperdor. Is it ok for my Boveda packs to be touching the trays (as in sitting directly in the trays)?? Will this increase my chance of MOLD???


----------



## ten08

billjohnson said:


> I had Forrest make me a few cedar trays for my tupperdor. Is it ok for my Boveda packs to be touching the trays (as in sitting directly in the trays)?? Will this increase my chance of MOLD???


from the FAQs at bovedadirect:
*Can I lay the Bóveda packets directly on top of my cigars?*
Yes. Unlike all refillable humidifiers, Bóveda can be placed directly in contact with your cigars without any risk to them whatsoever. And since Bóveda emits the cleanest, most purified water-vapor available, and since they will only emit the perfect amount of water-vapor-not too much and not too little-the cigars that are in direct contact will never get over-humidified.​
If they can safely be in contact with cigars, they shouldn't harm the wood either.


----------



## gahdzila

billjohnson said:


> Can beetles eat through a sealed freezer bag?


I don't know. But I would venture to guess that they could. I know they can and do eat through cellophane wraps on individual cigars.

The sensible precaution would be to not risk it.


----------



## roaster

gahdzila said:


> I don't know. But I would venture to guess that they could. I know they can and do eat through cellophane wraps on individual cigars.
> 
> The sensible precaution would be to not risk it.


A friend of mine had beetles eat through a ziplock freezer bag. Always, always, always freeze!


----------



## Papa

roaster said:


> A friend of mine had beetles eat through a ziplock freezer bag. Always, always, always freeze!


So am I just living life on the edge by not freezing. My humi doesn't get above 70, it's normaly around 64-67 but I do live in some fear because my cc's are with my special occasion nc's. So the question would be do most people freeze and what's the chance of changing the smoke by freezing. I know with my temps I should be fine but after seeing a pic of a box of padron 64's or 26's that look like Swiss cheese I think about it now.


----------



## gahdzila

Papa said:


> So am I just living life on the edge by not freezing. My humi doesn't get above 70, it's normaly around 64-67 but I do live in some fear because my cc's are with my special occasion nc's. So the question would be do most people freeze and what's the chance of changing the smoke by freezing. I know with my temps I should be fine but after seeing a pic of a box of padron 64's or 26's that look like Swiss cheese I think about it now.


Your cigars will not be adversely affected by freezing. You won't change them or "lose" any age or anything like that. Just give then a couple of weeks to rest after freezing before you smoke them.

Everything you need to know is here - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/272095-science-behind-freezing.html


----------



## MarkC

Sounds like that, if I _am_ crazy, I'm not alone at least!


----------



## Mante

MarkC said:


> Sounds like that, if I _am_ crazy, I'm not alone at least!


I am not crazy but at least 4 of the seven other voices in my head are. :madgrin:

On topic re freezing, even if you are reticent as I am to freeze the more delicate cigars and keep your temps reasonable, I would still freeze everything NC as most the beetle threads I have seen are NC related. Just saying.


----------



## Kruz

I've seen people refer to purging in regards to cigar (especially when the taste turns bitter). What does this mean? While we are at it what is retrohaling? Thanks!


----------



## socalocmatt

Kruz said:


> I've seen people refer to purging in regards to cigar (especially when the taste turns bitter). What does this mean? While we are at it what is retrohaling? Thanks!


Purging is blowing air into the head of the cigar and out the foot to clear the cigar of smoke. The opposite of drawing or puffing.

Retrohaling is taking smoke from your mouth and blowing it out your nose.


----------



## ejgarnut

purging is just blowing smoke back out the cigar Purging your cigar - YouTube

retrohale is where you blow some smoke back through your nose, usually at the end of the exhale & usually just small amounts of smoke

lol...Matt beat me to it...


----------



## Kruz

Thanks Matt!


----------



## gahdzila

Everything you ever wanted to know about retrohaling - Retrohaling Your Cigar Smoke - YouTube


----------



## socalocmatt

ejgarnut said:


> lol...Matt beat me to it...


:tease:

LOL.


----------



## Tritones

socalocmatt said:


> Purging is blowing air into the head of the cigar and out the foot to clear the cigar of smoke. The opposite of drawing or puffing.


A note about purging - it often works really well to rid a cigar of harsh flavors, and sometimes can correct burn issues. However, do it gently and sparingly - blowing air through the cigar heats up the burning foot much like taking a puff does. But you can blow a lot harder and sustain a lot longer while exhaling than while puffing. It is not hard to overheat the burning end and then you have to put up with a funky stale leftover beef flavor for a couple of puffs.


----------



## rpb16

Tritones said:


> A note about purging - it often works really well to rid a cigar of harsh flavors, and sometimes can correct burn issues. However, do it gently and sparingly - blowing air through the cigar heats up the burning foot much like taking a puff does. But you can blow a lot harder and sustain a lot longer while exhaling than while puffing. It is not hard to overheat the burning end and then you have to put up with a funky stale leftover beef flavor for a couple of puffs.


I find that purging really helps with the burn, provided its not deviating more than 1/2- 3/4 of an inch. I happen to like that left over taste too lol.

Now the question, what is twang?


----------



## jaysalti

Can I add a poll to a thread after it has been posted? Is there a time-limit on editing an original post in a thread I start?

Also, I like to purge a smoke maybe once or twice and usually set it down to cool after doing so.

Thanks, all!


----------



## socalocmatt

30 Min time limit I think. Not sure about the poll thing. I've never done one.


----------



## aaron72

socalocmatt said:


> Not sure about the poll thing. I've never done one.


Not what I've heard. :banana:


----------



## StogieNinja

Tritones said:


> It is not hard to overheat the burning end and then you have to put up with a funky stale leftover beef flavor for a couple of puffs.


Also, if you're going for long ash, purging almost ALWAYS ends up weakening the ash. 9 out of 10 falling ashes are a result of purging, and I ALWAYS forget to watch for it!



rpb16 said:


> Now the question, what is twang?


"Twang" is that unquantifiable and quite unique flavor quality that is often found in Cuban cigars. It's a flavor characteristic missing from nearly all NCs, and can only be described as... well... "twang"!


----------



## socalocmatt

aaron72 said:


> Not what I've heard. :banana:


lmao


----------



## Eleigh

Here's my stupid :2c 
What's the theoretical and actual penalty for bringing CFCs to the us personally, like on a plane trip?


----------



## Cigar Noob

Eleigh said:


> Here's my stupid :2c
> What's the theoretical and actual penalty for bringing CFCs to the us personally, like on a plane trip?


chlorofluorocarbons? :ask: Never thought to smuggle that in.


----------



## Mante

Eleigh said:


> Here's my stupid :2c
> What's the theoretical and actual penalty for bringing CFCs to the us personally, like on a plane trip?


You have access to the habano threads, ask it there methinks.


----------



## Bondo 440

Cigar Noob said:


> chlorofluorocarbons? :ask: Never thought to smuggle that in.


You beat me to it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Did some one mention pole dancing???


----------



## ghe-cl

Eleigh said:


> Here's my stupid :2c
> What's the theoretical and actual penalty for bringing CFCs to the us personally, like on a plane trip?


Read it here: Prohibitions on Cuban Cigars - CBP.gov


----------



## Bondo 440

The penalties for doing so include, in addition to confiscation of the cigars, civil fines of up to ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Oh of course, confiscation of the cigars .. taken away to be burned.... one at a time ..


----------



## shakinghorizons

I apologize if this has been asked in the last 97 pages, but how do you retrohale? I asked in vherf the other night and it is just bothering me that I can't get the hang of it, LOL. Hell, I have even turned to youtube!


----------



## socalocmatt

shakinghorizons said:


> I apologize if this has been asked in the last 97 pages, but how do you retrohale? I asked in vherf the other night and it is just bothering me that I can't get the hang of it, LOL. Hell, I have even turned to youtube!


Proabably the best help you will find is in these threads 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/296847-define-explain-retrohale.html


----------



## shakinghorizons

:hail:

Thanks!
:whoo:


----------



## stonecutter2

shakinghorizons said:


> I apologize if this has been asked in the last 97 pages, but how do you retrohale? I asked in vherf the other night and it is just bothering me that I can't get the hang of it, LOL. Hell, I have even turned to youtube!


This is the easiest way I can describe it.

Take a puff on your cigar.

Blow the smoke out of your mouth, but before you blow it all out (leave a little), close your mouth.

Put your tongue on the roof of your mouth right behind your front teeth, and now using your tongue "push" the remaining smoke in your mouth out of your nose.

You can practice this without smoke. You want to roll your tongue from front to back so you can push the air in your mouth out of your nose. Note that you are not exhaling (although lightly exhaling can help move the smoke out of your mouth and through your nose). You are pushing smoke out of your nose.

Use a small amount of smoke to start with. Too much smoke can be startling and a bit irritating.


----------



## shakinghorizons

stonecutter2 said:


> This is the easiest way I can describe it.
> 
> Take a puff on your cigar.
> 
> Blow the smoke out of your mouth, but before you blow it all out (leave a little), close your mouth.
> 
> Put your tongue on the roof of your mouth right behind your front teeth, and now using your tongue "push" the remaining smoke in your mouth out of your nose.
> 
> You can practice this without smoke. You want to roll your tongue from front to back so you can push the air in your mouth out of your nose. Note that you are not exhaling (although lightly exhaling can help move the smoke out of your mouth and through your nose). You are pushing smoke out of your nose.
> 
> Use a small amount of smoke to start with. Too much smoke can be startling and a bit irritating.


Thanks! I did a couple "dry" runs and think it might work! I will try later tonight with a mild smoke!


----------



## socalocmatt

Yea, a mild one at first is a damn good idea. First time I tried it was with a Padron 45th and it definitely woke me up! lol


----------



## Cigar Noob

Best suggestion I have... don't close the mouth all the way. That way, if it starts getting a little hot or too much for the sinuses you can pull the escape hatch and let it out of the mouth very easily. You don't want to snort like a bull, it will burn. As you get used to it just let more smoke go through the nose. and use your tongue or mouth to regulate. After starting it, you will wonder how anyone fully enjoys a cigar without doing it often.


----------



## smoking ash

SACigars said:


> I have tasted a light bacon, or maybe more pancetta flavor on certain cigars.


Bacon does compliment everything!

My stupid question: If you vacuum seal a cigar that is at a stable 65% humidity should it stay at a perfect 65% forever?


----------



## tmmedic20

smoking ash said:


> Bacon does compliment everything!
> 
> My stupid question: If you vacuum seal a cigar that is at a stable 65% humidity should it stay at a perfect 65% forever?


simple answer is no.

Long answer: If you could vacuum seal them in a non-porous container/material then yes theoretically it would be possible.


----------



## smoking ash

tmmedic20 said:


> simple answer is no.
> 
> Long answer: If you could vacuum seal them in a non-porous container/material then yes theoretically it would be possible.


Thanks I have always wondered about that.


----------



## kevink

Whew, okay, so I had a lot of free time today and got through all 98 pages of this thread (a two cigar thread!), but didn't find an answer to something this relative newbie was wondering about.

When a cigar has significant burn issues (like a tight draw, splitting wrappers, or severe canoeing/tunneling), can this ramp up the strength of the cigar? 

I bought a 5 pack of some Man 'O War's on-line around 3 weeks ago. They came with a humidity pillow so I couldn't resist trying one a few days after they came in. It was extremely tight on the draw, and after the first third I was completely wasted. I let it go out and came back to it later that day, with the same effect. Let it go out again, and in the evening tried to finish it off. Still making me feel crappy. Today, I tried another from that pack, which burned perfectly, and surprisingly, no catcher's mitt face feeling at all- it was really nice. 

So is this strength difference a result of me huffing too much to try to keep the burn going, or is it possibly something to do with the cigars?


----------



## eddyeddy

Probably it wasn't stronger because of the tight draw. You just puffed more and it became too much hot, thus scorching your lungs.


----------



## Mante

Your cigars arrived over humidified which is often the case. You tried hard to make a wet cigar work & as Edson eluded to (without the lung burn I hope) you got a crapload of tar into your smoking experience. Purging can help this situation but resting, as you have noted, will cure the issue. The journey continues for you. :thumb:


----------



## kevink

Thanks Warren and Edson, lesson learned!


----------



## Q&A

Tashaz said:


> Your cigars arrived over humidified which is often the case. You tried hard to make a wet cigar work & as Edson eluded to (without the lung burn I hope) you got a crapload of tar into your smoking experience. Purging can help this situation but resting, as you have noted, will cure the issue. The journey continues for you. :thumb:


+1 
I made the same mistake once. Smoked a cigar a week after receiving it from CI. The cigar had burn issues and tasted very bitter, lots of tar. I asked a friend of mine who had tried the same cigar and he had a completely different experience after resting it in his humi for a coupe of months.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Not cigar related but how do you increase your ring gauge? Am I just not cool enough? :wacko:


----------



## smoking ash

Q&A said:


> +1
> I made the same mistake once. Smoked a cigar a week after receiving it from CI. The cigar had burn issues and tasted very bitter, lots of tar. I asked a friend of mine who had tried the same cigar and he had a completely different experience after resting it in his humi for a coupe of months.


It's hard for me to wait! Sometimes just have to smoke one ROTT and put the rest away. Just have to keep in mind that they will only get better! Maybe it gets easier with time to wait after getting something new?


----------



## thebayratt

nikesupremedunk said:


> Not cigar related but how do you increase your ring gauge? Am I just not cool enough? :wacko:


Ring Gauge is like "rep" points. Its sort of like on Facebook when someone "likes": your post or picture, except for on Puff, you get RG.


----------



## kevink

Q&A said:


> +1
> I made the same mistake once. Smoked a cigar a week after receiving it from CI. The cigar had burn issues and tasted very bitter, lots of tar. I asked a friend of mine who had tried the same cigar and he had a completely different experience after resting it in his humi for a coupe of months.


I'm realizing after doing some more researching here that my problem could also be excess ammonia built up in young cigars, as described by Herf N Turf in a thread call "Ammonia and the Un-rested Cigar". Sorry can't post link, not enough posts yet.

Just smoked a 3 month old San Cristobal and I could still smell ammonia behind the cherry. Purging with a lighter revealed a huge chemical burn off- looked like a damn roman candle!

Great thread and website, learning so much here!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chuck7

Hi, I am new to cigars. I have a humidor with about 25 cigars currently. I recently bought three from a local cigar store and left them in my parked car for a couple of hours. The temperature probably got above 80 degrees during this time. My question is, does this put my humidor in a greater risk of being infested with tobacco beetles? I read somewhere that a high temperature can cause any unhatched eggs to incubate. This high temperature was only sustained for a max of about 2 hours. One of the cigars that was in the car has 1 small hole in it but I don't notice any other evidence. 

any advice is appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## socalocmatt

chuck7 said:


> Hi, I am new to cigars. I have a humidor with about 25 cigars currently. I recently bought three from a local cigar store and left them in my parked car for a couple of hours. The temperature probably got above 80 degrees during this time. My question is, does this put my humidor in a greater risk of being infested with tobacco beetles? I read somewhere that a high temperature can cause any unhatched eggs to incubate. This high temperature was only sustained for a max of about 2 hours. One of the cigars that was in the car has 1 small hole in it but I don't notice any other evidence.
> 
> any advice is appreciated.
> 
> thanks


I can, but that does not mean that it will (I doubt 2 hours is long enough but IDK). Freeze everything and you wont have to worry


----------



## chuck7

thanks, is there any need to do anything to the humidor? I seasoned it by leaving in a Xikar solution unit. I would prefer not to wipe it down with liquid.


----------



## socalocmatt

chuck7 said:


> thanks, is there any need to do anything to the humidor? I seasoned it by leaving in a Xikar solution unit. I would prefer not to wipe it down with liquid.


Nothing special, in regards to beetles, needs to be done. Also, dont wipe the walls as you may read on the webernets. A much quicker, more efficient, and all around better way is to follow this:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html

Works every time so far.


----------



## jheiliger

socalocmatt said:


> I can, but that does not mean that it will (I doubt 2 hours is long enough but IDK). Freeze everything and you wont have to worry


 +1 on Matt's comment...

If you are going to be investing in this hobby for a while, you might want to freeze... See this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/272095-science-behind-freezing.html

Then you will never have any worries about beetles!

Welcome to puff!
Joe


----------



## US2China

Giltneda said:


> I prefer:
> 
> There are NO stupid questions.... Only stupid people! :wink:


and YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!


----------



## Draepheus

My Stupid Questions

Why doesn't my torch lighter, despite trying to toast and everything, EVER seem to work, despite numerous times I've watched the videos and tried to repeat it? It just seems to make a tiny little red spot on one location and that's about all it does no matter what. I am convinced the issue is my ineptitude, somehow..

And the other: How do I determine in a quick way, how many cups of kitty litter (yes exact measurements in measuring cup style) I'm supposed to put in a humidor? Mine is 2/5 full of 50.


----------



## jheiliger

Draepheus said:


> My Stupid Questions
> 
> Why doesn't my torch lighter, despite trying to toast and everything, EVER seem to work, despite numerous times I've watched the videos and tried to repeat it? It just seems to make a tiny little red spot on one location and that's about all it does no matter what. I am convinced the issue is my ineptitude, somehow..


A couple of tips... 1. Light in a place where you can actually see the flame. This will give more control about what area of the cigar is being affected by the flame. If it's daytime, I usually step inside my garage so it is darker and I am unaffected by any wind. 2. Don't hold the cigar IN the flame as this will scorch it. Hold it above the flame. 3. Move the torch around the foot, and you will see some embers as the cigar begins to get hot. Continue to do this until the whole foot is lit. You should be able to blow on the end of the cigar and see the parts that are lit and not lit. 4. Take your time... I usually toast the foot for 15-30 seconds before I puff the cigar. Don't get in a hurry as proper toasting will improve your smoking experience!

This is a good thread... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/273789-how-i-toast-foot-cigar.html



Draepheus said:


> And the other: How do I determine in a quick way, how many cups of kitty litter (yes exact measurements in measuring cup style) I'm supposed to put in a humidor? Mine is 2/5 full of 50.


There is a calculator on the heartfelt beads site (i think...). For Kitty litter, you double the amount.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

I don't know where to post this question so here goes:

(deleted)


----------



## chuck7

thanks I have another stupid newbie question actually. A clerk at a cigar store I was shopping at said he was sick before he handled my cigars to ring me up. Does freezing cigars do anything to kill germs? If not, is there any way to disinfect a cigar without destroying it?


----------



## exprime8

chuck7 said:


> thanks I have another stupid newbie question actually. A clerk at a cigar store I was shopping at said he was sick before he handled my cigars to ring me up. Does freezing cigars do anything to kill germs? If not, is there any way to disinfect a cigar without destroying it?


did he cough or sneeze on them? one thing that you must understant, 100 to 200 hands touch the cigar before it lands in your hands, so they are not the most sterile things out there...


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

With all due respect, that's why I posted in this forum. Did not realize that I was breaking any rules.


----------



## Draepheus

jheiliger said:


> A couple of tips... 1. Light in a place where you can actually see the flame. This will give more control about what area of the cigar is being affected by the flame. If it's daytime, I usually step inside my garage so it is darker and I am unaffected by any wind. 2. Don't hold the cigar IN the flame as this will scorch it. Hold it above the flame. 3. Move the torch around the foot, and you will see some embers as the cigar begins to get hot. Continue to do this until the whole foot is lit. You should be able to blow on the end of the cigar and see the parts that are lit and not lit. 4. Take your time... I usually toast the foot for 15-30 seconds before I puff the cigar. Don't get in a hurry as proper toasting will improve your smoking experience!
> 
> This is a good thread... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/273789-how-i-toast-foot-cigar.html
> 
> There is a calculator on the heartfelt beads site (i think...). For Kitty litter, you double the amount.


Thanks for the response, I'm not sure which post you want me to look at specifically on that thread though.


----------



## jheiliger

Draepheus said:


> Thanks for the response, I'm not sure which post you want me to look at specifically on that thread though.


#1 and also #4


----------



## Paulharmo

I can't for the life of my find a link to vherf -_- Is access restricted to "older" members?


----------



## socalocmatt

vHerf is a term that we use. It's Google+ Hangout. Get a google+ account, look at my profile, click on the google+ group, and yourself to the list.


----------



## Paulharmo

Thanks! I got it sorted on Chat. Hoping to meet some BOTL later on tonight / this week.

EDIT: Such things as vherf may get better attendance/exposure if more people had a stepping stone to get them there! Maybe consider putting a tutorial thread in the New Puffer Fish area, or a "Tonight's vherf" thread in Smoking Action. I'm sure other less-informed chaps would appreciate it.


----------



## kra961

So here's a question what is used to cut a cigar to size without crushing or damaging the foot in the process. I have a few sticks that are just a bit to long for the trays and a few that are oversize 7.2, you have to arrange them sideways which takes up room.


----------



## gahdzila

kra961 said:


> So here's a question what is used to cut a cigar to size without crushing or damaging the foot in the process. I have a few sticks that are just a bit to long for the trays and a few that are oversize 7.2, you have to arrange them sideways which takes up room.


Best way I can think of to make a cigar shorter is to put one end in your mouth and set fire to it, son! 

All kidding aside, that's what I would do - work it into my rotation sooner and smoke it.

I've never tried to cut a cigar down, but it has been done before. You could slice through the cigar with a guillotine cigar cutter. Cigar scissors might work even better. Whatever you use should be clean and very sharp!


----------



## exprime8

kra961 said:


> So here's a question what is used to cut a cigar to size without crushing or damaging the foot in the process. I have a few sticks that are just a bit to long for the trays and a few that are oversize 7.2, you have to arrange them sideways which takes up room.


I just use my Xikar. Make sure that its really sharp or youll just tear the wrapper.


----------



## eddyeddy

Here's mine.

Does shape and size matter? I mean, same tobacco, different shapes. Should I feel a difference in taste? Be it a churchill, piramide, robusto or petit corona.


----------



## gahdzila

eddyeddy said:


> Does shape and size matter?


My wife says it doesn't matter, that it's really not _that_ small anyway......

Oh, wait....wrong forum.



eddyeddy said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Does shape and size matter? I mean, same tobacco, different shapes. Should I feel a difference in taste? Be it a churchill, piramide, robusto or petit corona.


Theoretically, yes. Larger ring gauge means more filler to less wrapper. Smaller ring gauge means more filler to less wrapper. In reality.....it depends on who you ask. Personally, I can notice a _subtle_ difference in taste, but it's not huge.

As for the length - same thing. A longer cigar like a Churchill has more complexity, more subtle changes in its flavor throughout the length of the cigar than a shorter cigar of the same ring gauge. It's not a huge difference.

I'm more apt to choose a cigar based on personal preference, how much time I have for a cigar, how much of an "appetite" I have for a cigar at the time.


----------



## Draepheus

From my experience, shorter cigars are generally more intense (not overloading but more intense anyway), and longer cigars generally are more spread out and so usually seem to be more milder than the shorter ones.


----------



## gahdzila

gahdzila said:


> Larger ring gauge means more filler to less wrapper. Smaller ring gauge means more filler to less wrapper.


Just noticed I mistyped this. Smaller ring gauge = more *wrapper* to less *filler.*


----------



## KSB

Ok I have one. We know that cigars are better with age. But as a noob what the heck do you smoke in the mean time while you purchase ones to age?


----------



## V-ret

Everything you find on Cbid for less than 4 bucks.

The key to aging is having enough of a stash so that you don't care about the ones that are resting for a long time.


----------



## V-ret

Also I more thing, Since I just got myself a cooler. I've been buying box's of stuff that I want to sit on for a while. 

My new rule will go something like. Box's are for long rests 1+ years, and singles are for short rests/smoking.


----------



## ejgarnut

gahdzila said:


> Smaller ring gauge = more *wrapper* to less *filler.*


thats what she said lol


----------



## ghe-cl

KSB said:


> Ok I have one. We know that cigars are better with age. But as a noob what the heck do you smoke in the mean time while you purchase ones to age?


Believe me, everything does not necessarily get better with age. Some cigars do, some don't. Many top blenders, such as Don Pepin, don't advocate aging their cigars because they believe they have sufficiently aged the tobacco before the cigars are rolled. Obviously, it comes down to personal taste. Just don't fall for the myth that everything gets better with age.


----------



## ghe-cl

eddyeddy said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Does shape and size matter? I mean, same tobacco, different shapes. Should I feel a difference in taste? Be it a churchill, piramide, robusto or petit corona.


This depends a lot on the blender. Some alter the blend with each vitola so they provide roughly the same experience in all of them. Others keep the blend the same, which can lead to subtle differences.


----------



## gahdzila

KSB said:


> Ok I have one. We know that cigars are better with age. But as a noob what the heck do you smoke in the mean time while you purchase ones to age?


Padron


----------



## V-ret

Alright Mother Puffers, I got a really stupid question I've been meaning to ask.

Where would one go to learn how to properly pronounce all the different shapes and sizes for cigars? Also how to pronounce all the brand names correctly? The more I start talking to people the more I'm learning that I'm murdering all the names. Must be the North Carolina education.


----------



## Questionablesanity

V-ret said:


> Alright Mother Puffers, I got a really stupid question I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> Where would one go to learn how to properly pronounce all the different shapes and sizes for cigars? Also how to pronounce all the brand names correctly? The more I start talking to people the more I'm learning that I'm murdering all the names. Must be the North Carolina education.


I second this. I feel like an idiot a lot of times when I say a word one way and the tobacconist repeats it a different way. I work at a pet store and I get the same thing when someone comes in the store and says chiclid wrong..........and now I know how my customers feel


----------



## Johnisnotcool

http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion5a/opcion5aeng.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rrecting-mispronounced-cigar-brand-names.html

I run into the same problem!


----------



## jheiliger

Good links, John! Rg for you sir...


----------



## Chris222

Would any cigar I discover today likely be around 5 years from now? Do some cigars have a short production life depending on how popular they are? I recently discovered a Rocky Patel cigar I really like and was wondering is it wise to stock up in case manufacturing of this particular cigar ceases for some reason or can I sleep safe knowing it will be around for years to come?? Thanks for the help


----------



## Mante

Chris222 said:


> Would any cigar I discover today likely be around 5 years from now? Do some cigars have a short production life depending on how popular they are? I recently discovered a Rocky Patel cigar I really like and was wondering is it wise to stock up in case manufacturing of this particular cigar ceases for some reason or can I sleep safe knowing it will be around for years to come?? Thanks for the help


If you are talking Rocky Patel & it it is not the 1990 or 1992 series then you have no guarantee they will be around in even two months. Find what you like & buy it, that is always a safe bet but do not over buy as your palate will evolve.


----------



## Pianoman178

Chris222 said:


> Would any cigar I discover today likely be around 5 years from now? Do some cigars have a short production life depending on how popular they are? I recently discovered a Rocky Patel cigar I really like and was wondering is it wise to stock up in case manufacturing of this particular cigar ceases for some reason or can I sleep safe knowing it will be around for years to come?? Thanks for the help


That's a tricky question. Some brands (Aurturo Fuente comes to mind) have manufactured some of the same blends for decades. Rocky Patel seems to come out with a plethora of new releases every year. I don't know how likely it is that he would stop production of one.

On a side note, though. In 5 years, assuming you stock up, a couple things will have happened. First, the cigars will have aged. This is (in my opinion) a good thing. But they won't taste the same as they do today. As cigars age, they generally mellow a little and become smoother.

The second thing that will have changed is your palate. I thought the same thing you did when I found my first "favorite" cigar. But right now that old favorite is just something else I have in my humidor. It doesn't fit my favorite flavor profile anymore because my tastes have changed. I have a feeling yours might too. Everyone's does at some point.

So those are just a few things to consider. There's nothing wrong with buying a box or three and holding them. In fact, if your tastes don't change, and that is still your favorite cigar next year, buy another box (or boxes) and start rotating your stock. That's what I would do.


----------



## Chris222

Tashaz said:


> If you are talking Rocky Patel & it it is not the 1990 or 1992 series then you have no guarantee they will be around in even two months. Find what you like & buy it, that is always a safe bet but do not over buy as your palate will evolve.


I like the Rocky Patel American Market Selection Sixty (6 x 60) how do I know if its from the 1990 or 1992 series?


----------



## socalocmatt

Chris222 said:


> I like the Rocky Patel American Market Selection Sixty (6 x 60) how do I know if its from the 1990 or 1992 series?


It's not. The vintage '90 and '92 say "Vintage 1990" or "Vintage 1992".


----------



## Chris222

does anyone know how long the Rocky Patel American Market Selection Sixty (6 x 60) have been around? I am in love with them and scared to think one day they wont be around


----------



## ghe-cl

Chris222 said:


> I like the Rocky Patel American Market Selection Sixty (6 x 60) how do I know if its from the 1990 or 1992 series?


I believe the poster was referring to Rocky Patel's Vintage 1990 and Vintage 1992 lines. (He also has a 2003 Vintage line.) The AMS appears to be a separate line made exclusively for Famous Smoke Shop. It isn't included in the products listing on the Rocky Patel website. That's not terribly meaningful, though, because there are so many cigars produced under the RP brand that it would be nearly a full-time job to keep up with them all. RP makes lots of sticks for individual shops, mail-order catalog stores and online operations. Many of those come and go with no notice so it's very hard to know how long Famous will carry the AMS. RP also has a widespread reputation for inconsistency in many of its blends over time and for having many cigars of different names with little difference in taste and strength. Whether that's true, you'll have to judge for yourself. As for the production lifespan of cigars in general, most cigar makers have a core of lines that they produce regularly and expect to continue doing so, with occasional tweaks such as dropping or adding a vitola or so. They also sometimes produce limited edition lines, a practice that has become more and more common. In most cases, these limited editions are clearly marked and marketed as such.


----------



## StogieNinja

Chris, I'd recommend looking for other cigars with similar ingredients - Connecticut wrapper, mild to medium creamy smoke, sweet cedar and spices. If you love this one, there are probably blends out there that are just as good or better. Find other singles with similar profiles and sample them. That way if the American Market Selection dissapears on you, you have other sticks to smoke as well.


----------



## Feldenak

My turn...I've got Aaron (Pale Horse) on my G+ circles, but is there a centralized Puff G+ group?


----------



## Laki

Sometimes at the "notifications" menu (upper right hand corner of this site) I will find that I have a message and that it is a reputation bump. Great, but once I move out of the list of reputation bumps (under private messages), I cannot get back there, I am constantly taken to my inbox. Where do I find my list of rep bumps at any time, not just when someone has pinged me?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tmmedic20

Click settings scroll down you'll see all your RG bumps plus their Comments.


----------



## tmmedic20

Feldenak said:


> My turn...I've got Aaron (Pale Horse) on my G+ circles, but is there a centralized Puff G+ group?


No but ask Aaron to share his circle then you'll have most of the people.


----------



## Laki

Thomas,
Excellent (and fast) help. Much appreciated! R/G bump for you!


----------



## Draepheus

So I got kitty litter. I put it in, it is at 63%, I want it at 65%. What do I do?


----------



## tmmedic20

Draepheus said:


> So I got kitty litter. I put it in, it is at 63%, I want it at 65%. What do I do?


Spritz with Distilled water leave for 24 hours spritz again I'd you need it higher


----------



## ssrobbi

Alright, I've got one. What distinguishes an expensive humidor from a cheaper one? As in, is there a difference in efficiency, or is it based on craftsmanship? (generalization of course)


----------



## capttrips

ssrobbi said:


> Alright, I've got one. What distinguishes an expensive humidor from a cheaper one? As in, is there a difference in efficiency, or is it based on craftsmanship? (generalization of course)


The best humidor I own is a 150 qt coolidor I bought from Walmart for $60. I own 3 very expensive ($500+) top of the line humidors that don't hold humidity as well as my coolidor.


----------



## Snagged

Draepheus said:


> So I got kitty litter. I put it in, it is at 63%, I want it at 65%. What do I do?


You should stop obsessing over 2 percentage points of humidity and smoke a good cigar!


----------



## capttrips

Draepheus said:


> So I got kitty litter. I put it in, it is at 63%, I want it at 65%. What do I do?


Don't worry about it or you will spend a lifetime chasing rH. 63% is not going to ruin your cigars.


----------



## Draepheus

Snagged said:


> You should stop obsessing over 2 percentage points of humidity and smoke a good cigar!


Lol I wasn't obsessing, I just got the KL, I just wanted it to be what people said it should be at.

As for smoking a good cigar, when I find a good one I will.


----------



## Snagged

Draepheus said:


> Lol I wasn't obsessing, I just got the KL, I just wanted it to be what people said it should be at.
> 
> As for smoking a good cigar, when I find a good one I will.


I know, I know...I'm just messing with you. Spritz and wait...you can get it where you want it with KL. Just try not to overdo it with the spraying and be patient.


----------



## Draepheus

Snagged said:


> I know, I know...I'm just messing with you. Spritz and wait...you can get it where you want it with KL. Just try not to overdo it with the spraying and be patient.


I don't have a sprayer, so funny that you mention it, but now it's at 62. Lol seems I poured a little too much DW, but it'll be okay.


----------



## ssrobbi

capttrips said:


> The best humidor I own is a 150 qt coolidor I bought from Walmart for $60. I own 3 very expensive ($500+) top of the line humidors that don't hold humidity as well as my coolidor.


haha, so it's based on nothing then


----------



## Tumadre99

ssrobbi said:


> haha, so it's based on nothing then


NOICE. haha :lol::laugh:

New question here:
does anyone have a xikar element torch lighter?
it has a punch cutter at the bottom, and im curious to know if I even used it right. most of the "how to...punch cutter videos" show like a hole missing from the cigar. And they all seem to be spring action punches
mine definitely didn't do that, but more cut a deep ring into the cigar and popped off the top layer of the wrapper. it was a super thin piece (like tissue paper thin) and im not sure it really did anything.
But it was still a smokeable stogie :smoke:


----------



## capttrips

ssrobbi said:


> haha, so it's based on nothing then


I would say yes. The only thing required is an airtight seal.


----------



## ghe-cl

ssrobbi said:


> Alright, I've got one. What distinguishes an expensive humidor from a cheaper one? As in, is there a difference in efficiency, or is it based on craftsmanship? (generalization of course)


There are many things that distinguish them. Just like the differences between a Yugo and a Ferrari or a Ford Focus and a Rolls-Royce. Both will get you from Point A to Point B (though the Yugo might not do it every time!), but the journey will be different. Some prefer a Rolex, others are content with a Timex. Much of it is personal choice and what you happen to care about. But there are some obvious differences in humidors, from craftsmanship and style to the amount, quality and thickness of Spanish cedar.


----------



## ssrobbi

capttrips said:


> I would say yes. The only thing required is an airtight seal.





ghe said:


> There are many things that distinguish them. Just like the differences between a Yugo and a Ferrari or a Ford Focus and a Rolls-Royce. Both will get you from Point A to Point B (though the Yugo might not do it every time!), but the journey will be different. Some prefer a Rolex, others are content with a Timex. Much of it is personal choice and what you happen to care about. But there are some obvious differences in humidors, from craftsmanship and style to the amount, quality and thickness of Spanish cedar.


Are you trying to say Yugo's aren't stylish?! 
That makes sense, I knew obviously craftsmanship, size and personal style would play a factor, but I wasn't sure if there was a difference in quality.

One more question: Why do traditional humidors use spanish cedar opposed to anything else? assuming now that since you can make one out of something like a cooler, I'd think another type of wood would work too? Or do other woods absorb too much humidity?


----------



## ghe-cl

Spanish cedar, which is actually a mahogany, is noted and used for its particular ability to help maintain a steady humidity level and because it is disliked by cigar beetles. Because it grows in the areas where cigars are made, it is widely used and the aroma of Spanish cedar has come to be associated with cigars. How other woods might work I don't know, though I'm sure someone else on this forum will.


----------



## ssrobbi

ghe said:


> Spanish cedar, which is actually a mahogany, is noted and used for its particular ability to help maintain a steady humidity level and because it is disliked by cigar beetles. Because it grows in the areas where cigars are made, it is widely used and the aroma of Spanish cedar has come to be associated with cigars. How other woods might work I don't know, though I'm sure someone else on this forum will.


That makes a lot of sense, thanks


----------



## Snagged

ssrobbi said:


> Why do traditional humidors use spanish cedar opposed to anything else? assuming now that since you can make one out of something like a cooler, I'd think another type of wood would work too? Or do other woods absorb too much humidity?


From a materials perspective, Spanish cedar doesn't expand/contract much as the humidity changes. Most other woods do. This can cause cracks, warps, etc that you don't want in a humidor since they affect the seal. Mahogany, as mentioned, is very similar and also pretty stable in humid environments. And while it is true that beetles don't seem to like it, it works well as a humidity buffer, and it smells good, my guess would be that the main reason Spanish Cedar is/was used for cigar boxes is because it was readily available, cheap, and not really good for anything else. It's a very resinous wood that can weep resin for years. Not really what you'd want to make a chair out of, for example, since no one wants to sit in a sticky chair. Thin boards, like those you'd make small boxes out of, "dry" out quicker than thick boards you'd use for furniture.

Of course, all this is just speculation on my part based on experience as a woodworker.


----------



## gahdzila

ssrobbi said:


> Are you trying to say Yugo's aren't stylish?!
> That makes sense, I knew obviously craftsmanship, size and personal style would play a factor, but I wasn't sure if there was a difference in quality.


There definitely is a difference in quality. Which is why coolers and tupperwares have become popular. There are lots of humidors out there in the $50-$100 range...none in this price range are solid hardwood, all are veneer...some are decent, some are ok, some are garbage. The main issue with the cheapies is the seal around the lid. I own and currently use three and they seal ok, but I also had one more that was absolute garbage. Coolers are cheap, readily available, and always have a great seal.

Of course, if you've got the coin to drop on a handcrafted wood humidor like those from Waxing Moon, you're pretty much guaranteed a quality product that will last you your lifetime, and quite possibly beyond.


----------



## capttrips

I owned one cheapy humidor and that was that! I might as well have put my cigars in a shoe box. I know no one wants to spend $250 on a humidor, but if you are going to stick with this hobby spend the money and get a decent humidor. If you intend to turn this into an obsession (like me) get the biggest frickin cooler you can find and have at it!!


----------



## V-ret

Tumadre99 said:


> New question here:
> does anyone have a xikar element torch lighter?
> it has a punch cutter at the bottom, and im curious to know if I even used it right. most of the "how to...punch cutter videos" show like a hole missing from the cigar. And they all seem to be spring action punches
> mine definitely didn't do that, but more cut a deep ring into the cigar and popped off the top layer of the wrapper. it was a super thin piece (like tissue paper thin) and im not sure it really did anything.
> But it was still a smokeable stogie :smoke:


In the few times I have used a punch it didn't remove a plug.. All that is needed is the hole through the cap, which is a thin piece of tobacco. If it smoked fine you have nothing to worry about.

I've also noticed that its easier to get a good punch if I rotate the punch instead of pushing straight down. I lick the cap and twist the punch in slowly. Should keep the head from splitting.


----------



## ssrobbi

Snagged said:


> From a materials perspective, Spanish cedar doesn't expand/contract much as the humidity changes. Most other woods do. This can cause cracks, warps, etc that you don't want in a humidor since they affect the seal. Mahogany, as mentioned, is very similar and also pretty stable in humid environments. And while it is true that beetles don't seem to like it, it works well as a humidity buffer, and it smells good, my guess would be that the main reason Spanish Cedar is/was used for cigar boxes is because it was readily available, cheap, and not really good for anything else. It's a very resinous wood that can weep resin for years. Not really what you'd want to make a chair out of, for example, since no one wants to sit in a sticky chair. Thin boards, like those you'd make small boxes out of, "dry" out quicker than thick boards you'd use for furniture.
> 
> Of course, all this is just speculation on my part based on experience as a woodworker.


That's pretty interesting, thank you for the detailed answer by the way



capttrips said:


> I owned one cheapy humidor and that was that! I might as well have put my cigars in a shoe box. I know no one wants to spend $250 on a humidor, but if you are going to stick with this hobby spend the money and get a decent humidor. If you intend to turn this into an obsession (like me) get the biggest frickin cooler you can find and have at it!!


I made mine out of linken logs...Is that not correct? 



gahdzila said:


> There definitely is a difference in quality. Which is why coolers and tupperwares have become popular. There are lots of humidors out there in the $50-$100 range...none in this price range are solid hardwood, all are veneer...some are decent, some are ok, some are garbage. The main issue with the cheapies is the seal around the lid. I own and currently use three and they seal ok, but I also had one more that was absolute garbage. Coolers are cheap, readily available, and always have a great seal.
> 
> Of course, if you've got the coin to drop on a handcrafted wood humidor like those from Waxing Moon, you're pretty much guaranteed a quality product that will last you your lifetime, and quite possibly beyond.


I know my girlfriend recently got me a cheapy one, the inside is lined with spanish cedar. the seal actually seems fine, and it's so far holding its humidity well, of course i'm using humi packs


----------



## preston

as far as the differences in humidors mentioned above, for the most part i think it is just a matter of preference. my elie bleu does the exact same job as my diamond crown, my wineador and my tupordors, but it does it with much much more style imo. I do however think that when you get into the really really cheap humis you might not be getting the job done as there are problems with seal, poor humidifiers, etc. my 2cents


----------



## ssrobbi

preston said:


> as far as the differences in humidors mentioned above, for the most part i think it is just a matter of preference. my elie bleu does the exact same job as my diamond crown, my wineador and my tupordors, but it does it with much much more style imo. I do however think that when you get into the really really cheap humis you might not be getting the job done as there are problems with seal, poor humidifiers, etc. my 2cents


Yeah, If my humi doesn't work out (so far it's holding up), I'll invest in a coolerdor or tupperdor


----------



## Tumadre99

V-ret said:


> In the few times I have used a punch it didn't remove a plug.. All that is needed is the hole through the cap, which is a thin piece of tobacco. If it smoked fine you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> I've also noticed that its easier to get a good punch if I rotate the punch instead of pushing straight down. I lick the cap and twist the punch in slowly. Should keep the head from splitting.


Thanks for the help Jeremey.


----------



## kevink

Tumadre99 said:


> NOICE. haha :lol::laugh:
> 
> New question here:
> does anyone have a xikar element torch lighter?
> it has a punch cutter at the bottom, and im curious to know if I even used it right. most of the "how to...punch cutter videos" show like a hole missing from the cigar. And they all seem to be spring action punches
> mine definitely didn't do that, but more cut a deep ring into the cigar and popped off the top layer of the wrapper. it was a super thin piece (like tissue paper thin) and im not sure it really did anything.
> But it was still a smokeable stogie :smoke:


I have the Element, great lighter. You are not doing anything wrong. You might be able to wiggle it a little if you want to remove some filler from the foot, but I just remove the wrapper as you did. Works great.

BTW they are dumping some of them on CBid right now.


----------



## kevink

ssrobbi said:


> Alright, I've got one. What distinguishes an expensive humidor from a cheaper one? As in, is there a difference in efficiency, or is it based on craftsmanship? (generalization of course)


One thing better humidors have are mitre-lock style joints. When the wood contracts and expands in it's lifetime the higher quality joint prevents the edges of the box from slipping, which will ultimately degrade the seal of the box. Most of the cheaper humidors are just joined with 45 degree angle joints glued together.


----------



## jurgenph

Tumadre99 said:


> New question here:
> does anyone have a xikar element torch lighter?
> it has a punch cutter at the bottom, and im curious to know if I even used it right. most of the "how to...punch cutter videos" show like a hole missing from the cigar. And they all seem to be spring action punches
> mine definitely didn't do that, but more cut a deep ring into the cigar and popped off the top layer of the wrapper. it was a super thin piece (like tissue paper thin) and im not sure it really did anything.
> But it was still a smokeable stogie :smoke:


i don't have a lighter with a built in punch... but...

PM me your address. i'll send you two punch cutters that i like.
both are dirt cheap. and i use them on almost every cigar that i smoke... not on torpedos, obviiously 

J.


----------



## Tumadre99

kevink said:


> I have the Element, great lighter. You are not doing anything wrong. You might be able to wiggle it a little if you want to remove some filler from the foot, but I just remove the wrapper as you did. Works great.


Kevin sweet. thanks for your help. I love this lighter too! 
The only thing I have notice, is it wont light well on the first hit or if its on the lowest setting anymore. i'm guessing its the lighter tho cuz the first days i had it, it was amazing! but not so much anymore (its still legit/useful tho). I feel like I might have done something when blowing compressed air into the jets b/c i heard somewhere to do that between tank refills.

Also when I refill it your supposed to turn the dial all the way to the (-) symbol but when I do that butane (xikar brand) shoots everywhere but the tank. And its definitely not cuz im pressing at an angle. if i turn it slightly to the (+) symbol it fills a little better, but still spews everywhere. Is that a noob problem? or is my lighter a bit defective?



jurgenph said:


> i don't have a lighter with a built in punch... but... PM me your address. i'll send you two punch cutters that i like.
> both are dirt cheap. and i use them on almost every cigar that i smoke... not on torpedos, obviiously  J.


FA SHO! I am always down to try out some new devices. I used when i first started for a cutter for a couple months but I figured a punch was more efficient (esp. if its on a lighter) since I tend to cut a lot off the foot. unless its a torp which are obviously the easiest for me to cut. haha.


----------



## capttrips

Tumadre99 said:


> Kevin sweet. thanks for your help. I love this lighter too!
> The only thing I have notice, is it wont light well on the first hit or if its on the lowest setting anymore. i'm guessing its the lighter tho cuz the first days i had it, it was amazing! but not so much anymore (its still legit/useful tho). I feel like I might have done something when blowing compressed air into the jets b/c i heard somewhere to do that between tank refills.
> 
> Also when I refill it your supposed to turn the dial all the way to the (-) symbol but when I do that butane (xikar brand) shoots everywhere but the tank. And its definitely not cuz im pressing at an angle. if i turn it slightly to the (+) symbol it fills a little better, but still spews everywhere. Is that a noob problem? or is my lighter a bit defective?
> 
> FA SHO! I am always down to try out some new devices. I used when i first started for a cutter for a couple months but I figured a punch was more efficient (esp. if its on a lighter) since I tend to cut a lot off the foot. unless its a torp which are obviously the easiest for me to cut. haha.


If you are having difficulty filling the lighter and it's spitting at you, you'll need to bleed the tank because you have air build up.


----------



## ssrobbi

kevink said:


> One thing better humidors have are mitre-lock style joints. When the wood contracts and expands in it's lifetime the higher quality joint prevents the edges of the box from slipping, which will ultimately degrade the seal of the box. Most of the cheaper humidors are just joined with 45 degree angle joints glued together.


Hmm, I would have never thought about something as simple as the joints. that's pretty interesting


----------



## kevink

Tumadre99 said:


> Kevin sweet. thanks for your help. I love this lighter too!
> The only thing I have notice, is it wont light well on the first hit or if its on the lowest setting anymore. i'm guessing its the lighter tho cuz the first days i had it, it was amazing! but not so much anymore (its still legit/useful tho). I feel like I might have done something when blowing compressed air into the jets b/c i heard somewhere to do that between tank refills.
> 
> Also when I refill it your supposed to turn the dial all the way to the (-) symbol but when I do that butane (xikar brand) shoots everywhere but the tank. And its definitely not cuz im pressing at an angle. if i turn it slightly to the (+) symbol it fills a little better, but still spews everywhere. Is that a noob problem? or is my lighter a bit defective?


Funny I had same problem somewhat when I first got it- it was a roman candle at first, but subsequently the flame size subdued and it didn't adjust well. I wasn't sure if it was my butane (B&M threw in Xikar fluid in the deal), or the lighter.

I think my problem stemmed from the adjustment ring becoming dislodged. Like you stated, fluid was shooting everywhere, and flame adjustment was wonky. I'm not sure if it was a tight fit from the Xikar can, or the store owner messed up when he filled it for me when I bought it. Once I got it secured properly, my problems went away. You might check to see if that ring is fully seated as that obviously will effect your flame adjustment and prevent a good seal when filling.

Anyway, it's all good now. I finished off the Xikar fluid, and interestingly, the can I am using now seems to fit a little better on the fill receptacle, and the flame size is back to where it was before (I just leave the adjuster just short of full nuke, and don't mess with it). I've never really been able to get the lighter to ignite at anything past 1/4 turn from low, but that seems irrelevant as the lowest flame size is too small to light a cigar with anyway.


----------



## huskers

capttrips said:


> If you are having difficulty filling the lighter and it's spitting at you, you'll need to bleed the tank because you have air build up.


What he said ^^^^^^^^

I would maybe suggest purging your lighters of any air. Take a small pen or screwdriver and turn your lighter like your filling it. Depress the filling port to let air out. A lot of times, this really helps with some of the issues you guys are having. I find that it makes my lighter work like new.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## [email protected]

can you store cat litter in the freezer like you can beads? 

how do you get the moisture back out of cat litter or can you?


----------



## David_ESM

You can. Same methods as beads. Hair dryer, stove, freezer... Or run to the store and spend another $5 on new litter


----------



## Draepheus

How long should a toast last, and as an addendum how long should a toast last before you light it up with a few puffs? I've been holding the cigar directly vertically down and then the torch lighter a few inches a way, and giving it about half a minute or more I'd say. Is it supposed to be a bit blackened after toasting?


----------



## Mante

Draepheus said:


> How long should a toast last, and as an addendum how long should a toast last before you light it up with a few puffs? I've been holding the cigar directly vertically down and then the torch lighter a few inches a way, and giving it about half a minute or more I'd say. Is it supposed to be a bit blackened after toasting?


Yes it should be blackened & you keep toasting it until it is glowing red on the foot before drawing on it. If it lights unevenly then turn it towards you & gently blow on the lit foot until you have a complete light.


----------



## David_ESM

Draepheus said:


> How long should a toast last, and as an addendum how long should a toast last before you light it up with a few puffs? I've been holding the cigar directly vertically down and then the torch lighter a few inches a way, and giving it about half a minute or more I'd say. Is it supposed to be a bit blackened after toasting?


Lighting a cigar is a very personal thing. The way I do it will be the opposite of how some one else will... But here is my preferred method, and it does use up a lot of gas. I prefer to hold the cigar at a slight angle with the flame about an eigth to a quarter of an inch off the foot. I will rotate the cigar and circle the flame to gradually bring the foot up through the toasting to the fully lit stage. As it is getting lit I will pull off the cigar and gently blow on the foot to see which areas are fully going and which still need a little more flame. I get a full light without ever puffing. I also typically will then blow gently through the cigar before my first puff. Whether that helps in the end or not *shrug* but it works for me.

Usually takes me about 30 seconds in all.


----------



## Tumadre99

kevink said:


> Funny I had same problem somewhat when I first got it- it was a roman candle at first, but subsequently the flame size subdued and it didn't adjust well. I wasn't sure if it was my butane (B&M threw in Xikar fluid in the deal), or the lighter.
> 
> I think my problem stemmed from the adjustment ring becoming dislodged. Like you stated, fluid was shooting everywhere, and flame adjustment was wonky. I'm not sure if it was a tight fit from the Xikar can, or the store owner messed up when he filled it for me when I bought it. Once I got it secured properly, my problems went away. You might check to see if that ring is fully seated as that obviously will effect your flame adjustment and prevent a good seal when filling.
> 
> Anyway, it's all good now. I finished off the Xikar fluid, and interestingly, the can I am using now seems to fit a little better on the fill receptacle, and the flame size is back to where it was before (I just leave the adjuster just short of full nuke, and don't mess with it). I've never really been able to get the lighter to ignite at anything past 1/4 turn from low, but that seems irrelevant as the lowest flame size is too small to light a cigar with anyway.


Thanks for your suggestings, and sorry for the late response. But Cattrips and Huskers I think this might actually be the problem because i definitely purge the shit out of it. I hold a flat head on it until i hear nothing then some more.

When I first got my lighter in the mail I thought it looked weird, but then I was like oh thats just probably nothing since the punch opens and closes perfectly. But the actual adjustment ring looks crooked. Its like someone pushed it far left towards the ignition button side. I am going to see if I can get it replaced, but I'll probably just deal with it for now.

BTW what fluid do you use now cuz im also using the xikar brand stuff i got initially?


----------



## Draepheus

Another dumb question, I see this often and have done it myself. But people will either lightly squeeze each cigar they're checking out at the B&M or look for flaws or what not or say "oh that's too such and such" or "that's too brown", I'm no snob but I have no idea how to figure out what a fit cigar would look like.

Other than looking for broken wrappers, are there anythings to be aware of or that I should do while looking for a cigar at the B&M?


----------



## Tumadre99

the only thing i think you can get from lightly squeezing is its softness meaning over humidifying it.


----------



## ssrobbi

The squeezing is to figure out: A. is it over or under humidified (under will be hard and brittle, over will be spongy). You can still buy it if it's one of these, just throw it in your humi (if you have one) for a while and it will even itself out.

B. Is it packed too loosely/tightly. If the cigar feels like you could use it as a night stick, it may be a little tightly packed. I recently bought an Oliva serie O that felt like it was packed too tightly, but I ignored it and bought the cigar anyway. Terrible mistake, It was a very tight draw and eventually it just went out and I threw it away.

But other than very noticeable things, my experience is that things such as "too brown" or what not have no real difference. I think they're just paranoid, but that's just me.


----------



## David_ESM

Only thing I could think of for why somebody would possibly say "that's too brown" is if they were looking at a Connecticut and thought the wrapper was too dark? I dunno.

Just check for splits/cracks. Good humidity. No mold.


----------



## ssrobbi

So people pull out these nuances and flavors from cigars like "nutty" and "coffee" etc, are these flavors intended? Or are they something that we all make up to help describe what it tastes like to us?


----------



## David_ESM

They are legitimate flavors. You'll recognize them when you taste them.

I usually TRY to pinpoint what kind of nut flavor, and sometimes can. Other times it just screams nut at you but you can't quite place which one.

For coffee I have tasted straight black coffee to mochas to cappuccino and most of everything in between.


----------



## DSturg369

ssrobbi said:


> So people pull out these nuances and flavors from cigars like "nutty" and "coffee" etc, are these flavors intended? Or are they something that we all make up to help describe what it tastes like to us?


----------



## ssrobbi

David_ESM said:


> They are legitimate flavors. You'll recognize them when you taste them.
> 
> I usually TRY to pinpoint what kind of nut flavor, and sometimes can. Other times it just screams nut at you but you can't quite place which one.
> 
> For coffee I have tasted straight black coffee to mochas to cappuccino and most of everything in between.


Alright, I've tasted coffee flavors, but I wasn't sure if it was just because I read a review before hand that said it had a coffee flavor


----------



## David_ESM

Nice Dale, I forgot all about the flavor wheels.


----------



## ssrobbi

DSturg369 said:


>


Thank you, I'm saving that wheel for the future


----------



## David_ESM

ssrobbi said:


> Thank you, I'm saving that wheel for the future


There is one out there that is solid yellow. It is insane. Must have over 100 things on it.


----------



## DSturg369

David_ESM said:


> There is one out there that is solid yellow. It is insane. Must have over 100 things on it.


----------



## DSturg369

And you're quite welcome... Always a pleasure to help.


----------



## Tumadre99

those flavor wheel's are legit.


----------



## Draepheus

DSturg369 said:


>


The day I taste rhubarb in a cigar...


----------



## exprime8

ive tasted mushrooms before but undergrowth???


----------



## socalocmatt

Draepheus said:


> The day I taste rhubarb in a cigar...


Better that than fir with horse shit undertones. uke:


----------



## Fuzzy

Draepheus said:


> The day I taste rhubarb in a cigar...


Yep, and not sure I want to taste rotting wood, horse manure or lanolin either!!


----------



## Tumadre99

WHY IS HORSE MANUER A POSSIBLE FLAVOR!
disgusting!


----------



## socalocmatt

Tumadre99 said:


> WHY IS HORSE MANUEr A POSSIBLE FLAVOR!
> disgusting!


I case you get a Fauxhiba with legit dog rockets! :biglaugh:


----------



## capttrips

For all those who think I'm a loudmouth know-it-all now is your opportunity to pile on because this one I just can't wrap my brain along. Think I fried that part at the NYE show in '89. I'm calibrating my hygros and all are reading above 75 rH. Once I adjust it down to 75 do I subtract the difference from the current reading? Does this make any sense because it is confusing the daylights out of me. Commence to piling on because I feel like an idiot!!


----------



## MrJeff

capttrips said:


> For all those who think I'm a loudmouth know-it-all now is your opportunity to pile on because this one I just can't wrap my brain along. Think I fried that part at the NYE show in '89. I'm calibrating my hygros and all are reading above 75 rH. Once I adjust it down to 75 do I subtract the difference from the current reading? Does this make any sense because it is confusing the daylights out of me. Commence to piling on because I feel like an idiot!!


You would only subtract if you could not physically adjust the gauge to 75%.


----------



## MrJeff

If you can't adjust, you're making a baseline reading for yourself. You know that you're supposed to be at 75%. So if you're reading 80%, you would know that the hydrometer is +5% and you will have to subtract all future readings by 5%.


----------



## McSean

Flavor (9.5/10): Cigar opens with a unique astringent-like feline musk with background notes of dusty attic and the aroma of slightly rancid venison tallow. On the retrohale I'm picking up a lovely burnt dill coupled with polished furniture sitting in an old cellar. The flavors remained steady down to the nub.

...My first ever review. I've tried to use that big flavor wheel before but it was a little... much. I do like the first one you posted though, DSturg. Hadn't seen it before.


----------



## NoirNick

How long does it take to really start to taste subtle nuances in cigars? If I can't taste much (or any particular flavors) does that mean my tastebuds are bad? I did have a wisdom tooth out last year, and the resulting nerve damage messed with my sense of taste. Some days it is better than others, but I can never really tell if I am fully tasting anything, let alone a cigar.


----------



## socalocmatt

NoirNick said:


> How long does it take to really start to taste subtle nuances in cigars? If I can't taste much (or any particular flavors) does that mean my tastebuds are bad? I did have a wisdom tooth out last year, and the resulting nerve damage messed with my sense of taste. Some days it is better than others, but I can never really tell if I am fully tasting anything, let alone a cigar.


Its different for everyone. Dont be worried about it. After a while you'll just notice a new flavor every now and then.


----------



## ssrobbi

There are a lot of flavors there I hope I never get.


----------



## ssrobbi

What do you guys light your cigars with? I have a torch lighter that I love, but I feel like i'm using way more fuel than necessary. Any suggestions on a lighter for cigars?


----------



## DSturg369

Ronson JetLite = $3 at Walmart.


----------



## NoirNick

I use whatever I have handy, so long as it's not a zippo.


----------



## Dark Rose

socalocmatt said:


> Its different for everyone. Dont be worried about it. After a while you'll just notice a new flavor every now and then.


I'm kind of the same way, I don't know if I'm smoking enough to really develop my palate... I'm only averaging maybe one cigar a week... And the last three I've smoked have all had the same flavor come out right at the end, and they were two different brands, so I don't know if I'm getting tar/nicotine at the very end, or just something that comes out in all cigars towards the end...

Is smoking one cigar a week enough to keep the palate developing?


----------



## Dark Rose

DSturg369 said:


> Ronson JetLite = $3 at Walmart.


I use one of those, and also a mini Benzomatic torch in my workshop...


----------



## Draepheus

Dark Rose said:


> I'm kind of the same way, I don't know if I'm smoking enough to really develop my palate... I'm only averaging maybe one cigar a week... And the last three I've smoked have all had the same flavor come out right at the end, and they were two different brands, so I don't know if I'm getting tar/nicotine at the very end, or just something that comes out in all cigars towards the end...
> 
> Is smoking one cigar a week enough to keep the palate developing?


In time I think, I do it even less than you, though I've had some increases and decreases at times so it's hard to say. I think to really develop a palette you really have to be having a lot of cigars for a period until you can determine a bit, then you can slow down, at least a lot of people I know have done it that way. The slow but surely way seems to take forever, but maybe not for everyone.

I know for wines, I couldn't just have one occasionally and build a palette, I had to compare and have several at once, and do the swishing and all that stuff. It took time but it was an accelerated time.

---

I use a bugatti torch lighter single flame and I don't think it works the best lol. Or maybe it's me. I've never been able to find one of those ronsons.


----------



## android

Draepheus said:


> I've never been able to find one of those ronsons.


AFAIK, they only sell those at the 'uber' walmarts, usually in the aisle/checkout line that sells cigs.


----------



## Draepheus

android said:


> AFAIK, they only sell those at the 'uber' walmarts, usually in the aisle/checkout line that sells cigs.


The super center walmart always has that aisle closed when I'm near lol. But I haven't seen it there either.


----------



## Dark Rose

Draepheus said:


> The super center walmart always has that aisle closed when I'm near lol. But I haven't seen it there either.


I've found them at my local Super Wal-Marts, usually in the checkout aisle with the smokes and high end booze, occasionally I've seen them next to other checkouts...


----------



## Goatmilk

My Walmart just started carrying the jetlites but they have them at every checkout now. Before this I had to buy mine at Walgreens for a couple dollars more.


----------



## Draepheus

Dark Rose said:


> I've found them at my local Super Wal-Marts, usually in the checkout aisle with the smokes and high end booze, occasionally I've seen them next to other checkouts...


The high end liquor is in the liquor aisle at the one I go to. I'll check again next week for the hell of it tho.


----------



## gahdzila

NoirNick said:


> I use whatever I have handy, so long as it's not a zippo.


You know....

I always thought this, too. It's always been common wisdom among cigar enthusiasts that zippo lighter's fuel would taint the flavor of a fine cigar, and adversely affect the experience. I've even spouted this little nugget numerous times.

So here's the real truth I've found, through actual experience. Genuine Zippo brand fuel has been reformulated, and doesn't taste as strongly as it used to years ago. You'll notice "low odor" or something like that printed on the can. I strike my zippo, let it burn for a second or two, then slowly toast the foot of the cigar over the flame, never actually touching the flame, and never puffing on the cigar while doing so. When using this method, I get ZERO zippo fuel taste in my cigar. Sure, if you stick the foot of your cigar into the middle of the flame and take a big puff while the cigar is in the flame, yeah you can taste it then. But even then, it's quite transient, and the fuel flavor is gone within a couple of puffs.


----------



## David_ESM

For the Ronson check your local wally worlds, riteaid, walgreens and cvs.

One should have it. Hopefully.


----------



## Fuzzy

As Clifford has said, a regular Zippo works fine as long as you use it for a source of heat and do not touch the flame to the cigar.


----------



## Breezy818

Does anybody cut larger cigars in half when smoking time is limited, as to not waste a good portion of a cigar?


----------



## Tumadre99

IDK if anyone does it, but theory as long as you cut it in half before the lighting it you should be okay.
i would just suggest getting the smaller sized ones if you don't have time for a full churchill.


----------



## capttrips

Breezy818 said:


> Does anybody cut larger cigars in half when smoking time is limited, as to not waste a good portion of a cigar?


I find that ruins the cigars natural progression. I agree that if you don't have time smoke a smaller vitola.


----------



## jswaykos

capttrips said:


> I find that ruins the cigars natural progression. I agree that if you don't have time smoke a smaller vitola.


Agreed. Cigars are (typically) blended for their sizes. In any given line of cigars the churchill usually tastes different than the the robusto, which is different than the belicoso, which is different than the corona. That's not to say that cutting a churchill in half would result in a BAD cigar, but to get the intended flavor profile you'd be best just going with a smaller vitola in the first place. They're not different sizes just for the sake of being different sizes. There's a method to the madness!


----------



## ssrobbi

Okay, so I haven't yet smoked at a B&M, but since winter's coming I may be forced to. Do you usually smoke with people you already know at B&Ms? or can you just introduce yourself, sit down, and light up?


----------



## DarrelMorris

ssrobbi said:


> Okay, so I haven't yet smoked at a B&M, but since winter's coming I may be forced to. Do you usually smoke with people you already know at B&Ms? or can you just introduce yourself, sit down, and light up?


If it's a good B&M you can just introduce yourself, sit down and light up. I've never had an issue with not knowing people at a new B&M, but then as a salesman I'm used to starting conversations with strangers.


----------



## Dark Rose

Draepheus said:


> The high end liquor is in the liquor aisle at the one I go to. I'll check again next week for the hell of it tho.


Mine has some high end booze back in the liquor aisle, but the gift sets and most expensive stuff (at least for wal-mart, lol) in the cigarette aisle.
I saw Ronson JetLights hanging in one of the express lanes yesterday, and I think behind the counter at my local Walgreens also...


----------



## f1race79

I have heard a lot about 65% ph being perfect for cigars.
I have a coolidor that I want to keep at 70% long term storage, and my humidor about 68% that I smoke out of.
What is the high - low side for for storing cigars???
Thanks,
Julius


----------



## David_ESM

Some people like them down as low as 60%, but pretty much no one recommends storing above 75% and most of those people still don't believe in smoking them at that high.

You will find most people aim right in the 64-66% and matching temp.


----------



## sweater88

sir dr. rev. David esq. is correct. I had some issues very recently with my rh when one of my coolers hit 70%. Nothing in there was smoking right. If you keep them at 70 i would suggest dryboxing before you smoke. I prefer 60% with all my cigars, not just cc's like some. I got this cooler back down to 62% and I'm happy with that for now, but I will shooting for 60% in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## szyzk

f1race79 said:


> I have heard a lot about 65% ph being perfect for cigars.
> I have a coolidor that I want to keep at 70% *long term storage*, and my humidor about 68% that I smoke out of.
> What is the high - low side for for storing cigars???
> Thanks,
> Julius


David & Joe are correct, lower RH is definitely better for long term. Shoot for the low 60s and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tumadre99

Why are the low-mid 60's perfect for our home storage meanwhile people always complain about how B&M's seem to be way above that?


----------



## sweater88

Tumadre99 said:


> Why are the low-mid 60's perfect for our home storage meanwhile people always complain about how B&M's seem to be way above that?


B&M's usually stay at 70% because its sort of the traditional rh to be at, plus it protects the the cigars from drying out in transit. You'll find the rh a little higher at shops that ship than you will at the ones that don't.


----------



## David_ESM

Not to mention they have to account for the walk in door being open and closed all day.


----------



## sweater88

David_ESM said:


> Not to mention they have to account for the walk in door being open and closed all day.


good point doc!


----------



## ssrobbi

DarrelMorris said:


> If it's a good B&M you can just introduce yourself, sit down and light up. I've never had an issue with not knowing people at a new B&M, but then as a salesman I'm used to starting conversations with strangers.


alright, thank you. just making sure there isn't some type of etiquette I don't know about.


----------



## Draepheus

ssrobbi said:


> alright, thank you. just making sure there isn't some type of etiquette I don't know about.


They tend to expect you to buy something, unless it's a lounge.. then they want you to buy a drink.


----------



## ssrobbi

Draepheus said:


> They tend to expect you to buy something, unless it's a lounge.. then they want you to buy a drink.


yeah, that's a given. Was asking on the social aspect which darrel answered


----------



## ept000

Here's my question. It gets good and hot here. My humidor lives in the garage and it can get pretty warm in the summer time. I have a refridgerator in the garage we use for overflow from the fridge in the kitchen. Can I put my whole humidor (it's a small desk top version) in the fridge to keep it cool?


----------



## thebayratt

ept000 said:


> Here's my question. It gets good and hot here. My humidor lives in the garage and it can get pretty warm in the summer time. I have a refridgerator in the garage we use for overflow from the fridge in the kitchen. Can I put my whole humidor (it's a small desk top version) in the fridge to keep it cool?


Yes you can. but I'd watch it. A fridge will suck up RH. 
I had my humidor in my Vinotemp plugged in for a while until I got my drawers made


----------



## Tumadre99

As Shawn said

Fridges & Freezers both suck up moisture for slowing down decomposition. So watch out.
Thats why you can see droplets of water or ice form on the edges of water based things.
You definitely see this with ice cubes left in the freezer forever. They get smaller and pointy until all the water is gone.


----------



## David_ESM

thebayratt said:


> I had my humidor in my Vinotemp plugged in for a while until I got my drawers made


What do ya know... 










Full classy with a tape measure propping the lid open to share RH with the rest of the wineador... Back when I was waiting on my second drawer order.


----------



## HIM

Why is it called a herf or herfing when people get together for a cigar?


----------



## Treadwell

Tumadre99 said:


> As Shawn said
> 
> Fridges & Freezers both suck up moisture for slowing down decomposition. So watch out.
> Thats why you can see droplets of water or ice form on the edges of water based things.
> You definitely see this with ice cubes left in the freezer forever. They get smaller and pointy until all the water is gone.


This is more to do with the anti-frost feature of most freezers rather than the freezing itself.
HowStuffWorks "How does a frost-free refrigerator work?"


----------



## danobey

sweater88 said:


> B&M's usually stay at 70% because its sort of the traditional rh to be at, plus it protects the the cigars from drying out in transit. You'll find the rh a little higher at shops that ship than you will at the ones that don't.


I didn't know that. Know i do.


----------



## TacticalComm

Here's a stupid question... How long can I age my cigars in my humidor(s) before they are bad? Or do they ever go bad?


----------



## capttrips

Depends on the cigar as some age better than others. As long as you keep the rH and temp under the right conditions you can keep cigars in a humidor forever. Will they "age"? That is the question.


----------



## TacticalComm

Thanks  It's those Opus X and God of Fires that I was lucky enough to find.. Finding a worthy occasion to smoke them for has been few and far between.


----------



## szyzk

TacticalComm said:


> Here's a stupid question... How long can I age my cigars in my humidor(s) before they are bad? Or do they ever go bad?


If kept at the proper temperature and humidity, they'll never go bad. Ever. Some cigars might go "flat", where the tobacco just looses too much intensity to be truly enjoyable, but it will still be perfectly okay to smoke.


----------



## szyzk

Tumadre99 said:


> Why are the low-mid 60's perfect for our home storage meanwhile people always complain about how B&M's seem to be way above that?


As was mentioned above: we have to account for the entrances to the humidor being opened multiple times every day, we have to account for somebody buying a cigar to take home and them not having a personal humidor and/or not smoking the cigar right away, since we have mailorder customers we have to account for their cigars being in transit for 4 or 5 days. An added benefit is that with 70%, we have a little extra time to play when we have to service the humidifier.


----------



## HIM

HIM said:


> Why is it called a herf or herfing when people get together for a cigar?


Anyone got an answer for this?


----------



## Mante

HIM said:


> Anyone got an answer for this?


Because when we get together there is substantial High Energy Radio Frequency activity between our tinfoil hats. :dunno:


----------



## Dark Rose

HIM said:


> Anyone got an answer for this?


If you Google it, you'll get several versions of how the term may have come about. It appears no one is positive how it became commonly accepted, but reading the various explanations is worth the search time.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Here's a good thread about the origins of the term "herf'...
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../251268-where-did-term-herf-come-acronym.html

Although Warren's acronym explanation is very intriguing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HIM said:


> Anyone got an answer for this?


"Herf is well established within the cigar fraternity in the US, though it's unknown outside it. One site describes it as "A lively gathering of cigar-smoking comrades who meet in a club, restaurant, cigar store or home to share their appreciation of fine cigars."
-Unknown


----------



## HIM

Blaylock said:


> Here's a good thread about the origins of the term "herf'...
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../251268-where-did-term-herf-come-acronym.html
> 
> Although Warren's acronym explanation is very intriguing!


Sounds almost like folklore but that's the best answer I've seen. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ept000

What is it in a cigar that leaves that burnt spot on your tongue? I have found stick that don't cause that sensation, and I'm searching for more.


----------



## tmmedic20

ept000 said:


> What is it in a cigar that leaves that burnt spot on your tongue? I have found stick that don't cause that sensation, and I'm searching for more.


Sound like tongue bite. Try smoking slower, or lowering rh in your humidor.


----------



## mirage

piperman said:


> Okay you ask for it,
> Cigars were created or made which ever in or around 1400s, Cuba 1600s did they use humidors back then? and if so how did they regulate the humidity? And what did they use as a humidifier?
> Okay three questions :???:


They used apple cores.


----------



## capttrips

Carrots


----------



## [email protected]

carrots and lettuce


----------



## [email protected]

ok so dumb question. 

when i take a draw for the prelight after cutting my smoke, is it normal to feel like i inhale tobacco dust(for lack of better description) its only on pre light draw. Or are all my sticks old n dusty and need to be donated to science. :smoke:


----------



## [email protected]

sorry for being a post whore, just notiuced im coming up on 100 posts so i have another dumb question. after 100 posts, do magical gates open and unicorns fly out


----------



## capttrips

There's a sticky in the general cigar discussion that let's you know, but you do get access to the Habanos Discussion.


----------



## David_ESM

capttrips said:


> There's a sticky in the general cigar discussion that let's you know, but you do get access to the Habanos Discussion.


Still need the 90 days.


----------



## socalocmatt

[email protected] said:


> sorry for being a post whore, just notiuced im coming up on 100 posts so i have another dumb question. after 100 posts, do magical gates open and unicorns fly out


There use to be a pink pony that would welcome you at the gates and lead you to Valhalla. For now you will have to settle for a retired ninja and his buttdrying doctor/attorney buddy.

and yes.... 100 post + 90 days

Edit: WTF! I just noticed that the David's avatar no longer has the buttdryer included! I looked outside, no pigs flying... called the underlord and its not freezing... what gives?? :noidea:


----------



## David_ESM

socalocmatt said:


> There use to be a pink pony that would welcome you at the gates and lead you to Valhalla. For now you will have to settle for a retired ninja and his buttdrying doctor/attorney buddy.
> 
> and yes.... 100 post + 90 days
> 
> Edit: WTF! I just noticed that the David's avatar no longer has the buttdryer included! I looked outside, no pigs flying... called the underlord and its not freezing... what gives?? :noidea:


It has been that way since we went from the WA State Bomb Squids to the national Bomb Squid charter. Shows how much you pay attention.

I still include the butt dryer image on most (not all) of my packages.


----------



## [email protected]

OK so I need a package as proof of this and by my math I guess I've only been here like 77 days or so maaaaaaaaaaaaaannn.. o can anyone answer the question I posted before all this foolishness


----------



## David_ESM

[email protected] said:


> can anyone answer the question I posted before all this foolishness


This one?


[email protected] said:


> when i take a draw for the prelight after cutting my smoke, is it normal to feel like i inhale tobacco dust(for lack of better description) its only on pre light draw. Or are all my sticks old n dusty and need to be donated to science. :smoke:


First. You shouldn't be inhaling anything when it comes to cigars. 

Anyways, you may very well be drawing in loose tobacco particulate. But is that a worry for some reason? If you feel the need to donate to science, I am a doctor.


----------



## ept000

I always blow on the tip right after I cut a cigar to blow away any loose particles before I put in it my mouth.


----------



## David_ESM

ept000 said:


> I always blow on the tip


Refrain David... Show that will power... No dirty jokes...


----------



## ept000

Yeah, I thought about that as soon as I hit the reply button.  you almost have to say something now.....


----------



## [email protected]

OK so ,

1. David is a scientist.
2. Always blow on the tip before it goes in the mouth, got it. 

Get your mind out the gutter , I thought you were a scientist.


----------



## Dhughes12

Ok. Here's mine. I have over the years occasionally seen guys get a cigar and stick it- foot first- all the way in their mouth and slowly pull it back out.... I guess to wet it down before cutting and lighting it?!?! Is there a valid reason to do this?


----------



## [email protected]

1. they like the feel

2. prevent cut from possibly splitting wrapper 

i HOPE In MOST CASES its number 2


----------



## ejgarnut

Dhughes12 said:


> Ok. Here's mine. I have over the years occasionally seen guys get a cigar and stick it- foot first- all the way in their mouth and slowly pull it back out.... I guess to wet it down before cutting and lighting it?!?! Is there a valid reason to do this?


foot first? thats kind of weird

all the way?? thats beyond weird

i always try to wet the cap before i cut, but just the cap. the way you worded the post it sounds like they deepthroat the thing...i sure hope that is not the case


----------



## MarkC

Back in the early seventies the old guys told us to do that, but not foot first. To be honest, they could have just been messing with us...


----------



## Mante

Dhughes12 said:


> Ok. Here's mine. I have over the years occasionally seen guys get a cigar and stick it- foot first- all the way in their mouth and slowly pull it back out.... I guess to wet it down before cutting and lighting it?!?! Is there a valid reason to do this?


I do not do it as I feel a cigar stored properly with the modern means available to us nowadays makes the whole idea defunct but there was a discussion on it here.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../274540-wetting-wrappers-improve-taste-6.html


----------



## Mante

ejgarnut said:


> foot first? thats kind of weird
> 
> all the way?? thats beyond weird
> 
> i always try to wet the cap before i cut, but just the cap. the way you worded the post it sounds like they deepthroat the thing...i sure hope that is not the case


Maybe too many views of "Debbie" in the seventies? ound:

I too often wet the cap before cutting. :thumb:


----------



## NoirNick

To purge or not to purge.


----------



## gahdzila

True story - On vacation last summer, lounging at the hotel pool, enjoying a cigar, a guy strikes up a conversation with me. He comments on my cigar, so I offered him one, which he accepted. You woulda thought I gave him a popscicle the way he was licking on that thing. Lick lick lick lick suck. A 7x50 Churchill, sloppy dripping wet with his spit, glistening in the sun from head to foot. Then he grabbed my cutter mg: I was cordial, I bit my tongue. But you better believe I thoroghly sanitized my cutter before I used it again.

Personally, I've never done the licking thing, and see no need to ever start.



NoirNick said:


> To purge or not to purge.


I purge only occasionally, and only if the cigar starts tasting a little "off."


----------



## A144

I too only purge if the taste is getting a bit off or if I've had to relight.


----------



## aphex242

This has probably been answered before but I'm not anxious to skim 111 pages for the answer and searching didn't help... why is there a non-Habano review forum? Why is it segmented that way? Why isn't there a Habano review forum? Where would one post a habano review? This is very strange to me. Thanks! hehe


----------



## capttrips

Because you are a new member with fewer than 100 posts you do not have access to the Habano forum. There is a sticky at the top of the general discussion forum that explains what new members should expect.



aphex242 said:


> This has probably been answered before but I'm not anxious to skim 111 pages for the answer and searching didn't help... why is there a non-Habano review forum? Why is it segmented that way? Why isn't there a Habano review forum? Where would one post a habano review? This is very strange to me. Thanks! hehe


----------



## capttrips

They are usually the guys who don't smoke a lot of cigars who have seen it done on TV and don't know any better.



Dhughes12 said:


> Ok. Here's mine. I have over the years occasionally seen guys get a cigar and stick it- foot first- all the way in their mouth and slowly pull it back out.... I guess to wet it down before cutting and lighting it?!?! Is there a valid reason to do this?


----------



## aphex242

capttrips said:


> Because you are a new member with fewer than 100 posts you do not have access to the Habano forum. There is a sticky at the top of the general discussion forum that explains what new members should expect.


Ahh... thanks very much for the reply! Thought I read that but must have overlooked it. Appreciate it.


----------



## NoirNick

A144 said:


> I too only purge if the taste is getting a bit off or if I've had to relight.


Does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## tmmedic20

NoirNick said:


> Does it make that much of a difference?


Yes, try it and see.


----------



## stogieangler

First Post!

Cigar Noobie here. Gotta get over to the other room and introduce myself, but first I want to know how you guys pronounce Colibri. cuh-lee-bree is my best guess.

Also, for 5 Vegas it seems like people say Vegas like sin city, and Vehas like a Spanish 'J'. What's correct?


----------



## tmmedic20

stogieangler said:


> First Post!
> 
> Cigar Noobie here. Gotta get over to the other room and introduce myself, but first I want to know how you guys pronounce Colibri. cuh-lee-bree is my best guess.
> 
> Also, for 5 Vegas it seems like people say Vegas like sin city, and Vehas like a Spanish 'J'. What's correct?


colibri pronunciation: How to pronounce colibri in French, Portuguese, Romanian


----------



## David_ESM

I always said Ko-Lee-Bree... Who knows if that is right.

And Cinco Vegas


----------



## ept000

Does a long ash ever suffocate a cherry? It seems I am having better luck with one cigar keeping the ash short. If I don't, it seems like I'm having to relight quite often.


----------



## David_ESM

That is going to depend on the cigar, what RH it is at and the smoking conditions outside.

A longer ash does cool the draw, which for me is a good thing, it keeps the cigar from smoking too hot and getting bitter. But if it is cold and wet outside, it can make it a problem to keep lit. On the flip side a long ash can protect the coal from the elements and help it stay lit...

The final answer is just... Depends...


----------



## StogieNinja

David_ESM said:


> The final answer is just... Depends...


It's always the ass with you, isn't it? Do the Depends help keep things dry when not in range of a blower or what?

:biglaugh:


----------



## SocraticDave

Are long ashes desirable for other reasons than, as David ESM states, it keeps it burning cool? Is it a sign of quality, construction, etc? Or simply bragging rights?


----------



## socalocmatt

SocraticDave said:


> Are long ashes desirable for other reasons than, as David ESM states, it keeps it burning cool? Is it a sign of quality, construction, etc? Or simply bragging rights?


Personally, I've had great smokes that had flaky ash as well as crazy long ash. I think it would have a _little something _to do with construction but I doubt it has all that much to do with the flavor of a cigar.


----------



## danobey

Ashes being ashes, there enough air to keep it red hot. So keep the ashes growing.


----------



## capttrips

Ashes, ashes all fall down!!


----------



## copper0426

I've never smoked more than once in a day. Is two hours between sticks enough time to appreciate the second one? I'm contemplating one when I get home.


----------



## 00darkfox00

According to vherf folks I smoke too fast, Im smoking a 1h 30m cigar in 20m...And Im not dying from it somehow, how often should you take a drag? I've heard 1 or 2 a minute, but Is it different for pipes?


----------



## ssrobbi

00darkfox00 said:


> According to vherf folks I smoke too fast, Im smoking a 1h 30m cigar in 20m...And Im not dying from it somehow, how often should you take a drag? I've heard 1 or 2 a minute, but Is it different for pipes?


1 or 2 a minute for a cigar. But this is just preference, I'd experiment with it, and see if you enjoy the flavors more doing it slower, but in the end if you enjoy what you're doing, keep doing it. 
Don't quote me on it (pipes aren't really my thing), but I believe you puff on pipes more often, but we have a pipe section on the forum, so I'd suggest asking the experienced pipe smokers there.


----------



## gahdzila

00darkfox00 said:


> According to vherf folks I smoke too fast, Im smoking a 1h 30m cigar in 20m...And Im not dying from it somehow, how often should you take a drag? I've heard 1 or 2 a minute, but Is it different for pipes?


1 or 2 puffs a minute is probably about right. What's a 1 hour 30 minute cigar, anyway? That's a churchill for me, but might be a robusto to someone else. If you're sucking down a churchill in 20 minutes, that's insane. Smoking a robusto in 20 minutes is quite fast too, but not impossible, I suppose. You might be missing out on some of the more subtle flavors if you're smoking too fast. That said, if you're enjoying yourself, you're smoking at the right pace for you!

Smaller and more frequent puffs for a pipe. A pipe is more finicky and requires a more controlled smoking pace - too fast and it tastes like garbage, burns your tongue, and the pipe gets too hot to hold in your hand; too slow and you'll be relighting with every puff.


----------



## NoirNick

What are the icons for? Like, how do you get them, what do they signify, etc.


----------



## exprime8

NoirNick said:


> What are the icons for? Like, how do you get them, what do they signify, etc.


for every thousand post you get one fish, when you hit 10 thousand you get 1 free cigar...


----------



## NoirNick

Thanks!


----------



## NJW1979

This is going to sound stupid for sure but how do I add an avatar?


----------



## NavyPiper

Holy Cow! I've just read through this whole thread! All 34 pages! Had a lotta laughs and picked up some great info- so thanks to all! 

But where's the balloons, the announcer saying great job, and the news crew to film this momentous event??!! No trophy, prize- champagne bottles popping so I can spray the foam at the crowd... nuttin'? Wow what a downer... Just sayin...

Ok. Time to get serious... I really do have a question. Where and/or how did the Puff Forum originate- its history so to speak? How long has it been around- I've seen some dates going back to 2007, so I guessing at least that long?

Thx again

Doc


----------



## Cosmographer

Very few questions here have been "stupid". In fact, I feel like I've learned a lot from them.

So to get back on topic, here's mine: How common is it to smoke the wrong end of the cigar? I've only been smoking cigars for a few months, but I've already done this twice, resulting in a mouthfull of ash which I spend the next few minutes trying to spit out. Am I alone here, or does this happen to everyone on occasion?


----------



## D307P

Cosmographer said:


> Very few questions here have been "stupid". In fact, I feel like I've learned a lot from them.
> 
> So to get back on topic, here's mine: How common is it to smoke the wrong end of the cigar? I've only been smoking cigars for a few months, but I've already done this twice, resulting in a mouthfull of ash which I spend the next few minutes trying to spit out. Am I alone here, or does this happen to everyone on occasion?


How much alcohol are you pairing with your stick?


----------



## Cosmographer

None! (Though both times, I was driving my boat which can be a little distracting).


----------



## HIM

I went to add water to my 65 RH heartfelt beads and without thinking about it used the water off my tap instead of distilled. I was planning on using this for a new tupperdor.... did I just make a huge mistake? Do I gotta replace the beads?


----------



## ept000

How does smoking a machine made cigar compare to a hand made?


----------



## exprime8

ept000 said:


> How does smoking a machine made cigar compare to a hand made?


machine made cigars use scrap and left over tobaccos, they also use a paper binder, and cheap wrappers. hand made cigars use mainly whole tobacco leafs for filler, binder, and wrapper. so smoking a handmade will always be better, taste better, burn more even, but will also be more expensive than smoking cheap machine mades.


----------



## ssrobbi

Cosmographer said:


> Very few questions here have been "stupid". In fact, I feel like I've learned a lot from them.
> 
> So to get back on topic, here's mine: How common is it to smoke the wrong end of the cigar? I've only been smoking cigars for a few months, but I've already done this twice, resulting in a mouthfull of ash which I spend the next few minutes trying to spit out. Am I alone here, or does this happen to everyone on occasion?


lol, can't say I've done that before, has to ruin the experience


----------



## exprime8

HIM said:


> I went to add water to my 65 RH heartfelt beads and without thinking about it used the water off my tap instead of distilled. I was planning on using this for a new tupperdor.... did I just make a huge mistake? Do I gotta replace the beads?


i would say to let them dry out, then add DW, but i have no idea if this work...


----------



## MarkC

Cosmographer said:


> So to get back on topic, here's mine: How common is it to smoke the wrong end of the cigar? I've only been smoking cigars for a few months, but I've already done this twice, resulting in a mouthfull of ash which I spend the next few minutes trying to spit out. Am I alone here, or does this happen to everyone on occasion?


Never did that, but I came to cigars from pipes, and I have grabbed the ash a few times thinking it was the bowl when distracted. Pretty messy...


----------



## NoirNick

How do you make, or where do you get the partitioned Ziploc baggies for cigars?


----------



## jheiliger

Cigar Bags - Cigar Solutions, Inc

Ron, the owner is a fantastic BOTL! He is a member here... be sure to say "hi, from puff"!


----------



## jurgenph

NoirNick said:


> How do you make, or where do you get the partitioned Ziploc baggies for cigars?


i got mine here:
Cigar and Tobacco Plastic Zip Lock Bags | Wholesale Reclosable Zipper Bags for Cigars and Tobacco

J.


----------



## jurgenph

ept000 said:


> How does smoking a machine made cigar compare to a hand made?


you don't have the added taste of the roller's palm sweat 

J.


----------



## jurgenph

Cosmographer said:


> So to get back on topic, here's mine: How common is it to smoke the wrong end of the cigar? I've only been smoking cigars for a few months, but I've already done this twice, resulting in a mouthfull of ash which I spend the next few minutes trying to spit out. Am I alone here, or does this happen to everyone on occasion?


i have not smoked the wrong end...
however, i once lit the cut end of a box pressed coa brazillia 

i then had to cut off way too much to recover from it which resulted in a unraveled mess of a cigar... i still smoked it, and it was awesome 

J.


----------



## NoirNick

jheiliger said:


> Cigar Bags - Cigar Solutions, Inc
> 
> Ron, the owner is a fantastic BOTL! He is a member here... be sure to say "hi, from puff"!


Thanks Joe!


----------



## gscottfuller

My stupid question of the day - What the heck is "twang"?


----------



## capttrips

Twang to me is that taste/sensation you get in the back of your palate when you smoke a CC. Have yet to find an NC that has it. When you get it you know it.


----------



## asmartbull

gscottfuller said:


> My stupid question of the day - What the heck is "twang"?


In a couple months and a few more post, you will find out for yourself.........


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

NoirNick said:


> How do you make, or where do you get the partitioned Ziploc baggies for cigars?


I bought some for my cigar shop from here....since I don't have enough post to add a link, I separated the name and com

bagsofbags . com


----------



## smokin_dad

Is it possible to use to much salt in a salt calibration test? Say 1/2 a cup full of salt vs a cap full?


----------



## jheiliger

Hey Billy,

I could be wrong, but I think the important thing is not the amount, but the consistency of the mixture between the DW and Salt. Just what I remember reading... I could be off my rock.


Joe


----------



## Dark Rose

jheiliger said:


> Hey Billy,
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think the important thing is not the amount, but the consistency of the mixture between the DW and Salt. Just what I remember reading... I could be off my rock.
> 
> Joe


Good to know, I calibrated my Hygros off of a little over a tablespoonful, in one of those little restaurant-style condiment cups... Seemed to work ok, based on comparing them to my Boveda-calibrated one...


----------



## smokin_dad

jheiliger said:


> Hey Billy,
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think the important thing is not the amount, but the consistency of the mixture between the DW and Salt. Just what I remember reading... I could be off my rock.
> 
> Joe


I thought I remembered seeing that it wasn't about the quantity but I searched and coudn't find where it was. Thanks for the help!


----------



## canuck2099

Been ages since i posted in here ! I've visited often to drool over cigar **** pics but that's about it. Anyway i digress...... my cigar collection has got to a stage that i am considering a wineador ( please no comments re cooleadors, i understand that they are great and cheap but my wife would have a coniption if i kept one in the loungeroom ). I'm getting at least another four boxes next month ( vacation on the cigar island !) And have run out of room.

So here are my questions....

1. Does the wine cooler actually need to be turned on ? If heat is not an issue and my internal house temp is reasonably stable is it necessary ?

2. Why do i need a fan ? If i keep a reasonable amount of beads in the cooler shouldn't humidity be relatively the same throughout ?

3. Does any one have any experience with the Denby brand of wine cooler ?

Appreciate any help


----------



## mcgreggor57

1. Does the wine cooler actually need to be turned on ? If heat is not an issue and my internal house temp is reasonably stable is it necessary ?
No
2. Why do i need a fan ? If i keep a reasonable amount of beads in the cooler shouldn't humidity be relatively the same throughout ?
Humidity levels will vary some between the top and bottom. A fan helps keep it more stable.
3. Does any one have any experience with the Denby brand of wine cooler ?
Not me


----------



## thebayratt

mcgreggor57 said:


> 1. Does the wine cooler actually need to be turned on ? If heat is not an issue and my internal house temp is reasonably stable is it necessary ?
> No
> 2. Why do i need a fan ? If i keep a reasonable amount of beads in the cooler shouldn't humidity be relatively the same throughout ?
> Humidity levels will vary some between the top and bottom. A fan helps keep it more stable.
> 3. Does any one have any experience with the Denby brand of wine cooler ?
> Not me


What he said.
I have found out, you get what you pay for. I got a Haier 6btl cooler for wine and it didn't last 8 months..


----------



## BKlein

Maybe I missed it…. Don’t have the patience to look through 115 pages. My question is “to cellophane or not to cellophane?” - individual cigars. I asked my local B&M and they said without a doubt, leave it on to control beetles. They further explained that the cellophane is breathable and allows air & moisture to pass through, and a boring beetle can get out of cellophane but can’t get in. Thoughts?


----------



## Dubv23

I took all my cello off when I first started and it opened me up to a world of hurt cigars. I would rummage and rotate and over time my cigars would incur minor damage. So ever since I have just left the cello on with zero issues. Some people cut the top and bottom off to get the best of both worlds. You get protection and regulated RH. I don't do this because I haven't see a any ill effects to leaving it on.

I don't know how it does against beetles though. I do freeze all my cigars to help fight the war against beetles and you can learn a lot about it if you search for the thread "the science behind freezing". Great info there.

Welcome btw!


----------



## Dark Rose

I personally leave the cello on if it came with cello, I just snip the cello off even with the foot of the cigar. As mentioned above/ "the best of both worlds". I figure it allows humidity to regulate/settle a little quicker, and protects against handling damage a bit. I freeze for beetles...


----------



## sh40218

Cosmographer said:


> Very few questions here have been "stupid". In fact, I feel like I've learned a lot from them.
> 
> So to get back on topic, here's mine: How common is it to smoke the wrong end of the cigar? I've only been smoking cigars for a few months, but I've already done this twice, resulting in a mouthfull of ash which I spend the next few minutes trying to spit out. Am I alone here, or does this happen to everyone on occasion?


November 30, 2012 Overlake Country Club Medina, WA 10:08pm.

The first and only time I've seen that happen to some newbie. Matt and me were the cigar Concierge for this event and this young man was talking to us and put the lit end into his mouth and didnt notice it for a few seconds. Then he spit the whole thing out of his mouth and said with a grey, ashy tounge, "yuck! Did you see that?!?". We were both in disbelief when we looked at eachother and said "nope".

The only thing about this story that isn't funny is that the cigar in question was a Camacho 2004 Liberty, we saw a few that night but only one died like that. Haha


----------



## gahdzila

BKlein said:


> Maybe I missed it&#8230;. Don't have the patience to look through 115 pages. My question is "to cellophane or not to cellophane?" - individual cigars. I asked my local B&M and they said without a doubt, leave it on to control beetles. They further explained that the cellophane is breathable and allows air & moisture to pass through, and a boring beetle can get out of cellophane but can't get in. Thoughts?


Total bunk. Beetles will eat right through cellophane. I've seen it happen.

Cellophane is breathable, and does allow moisture to pass through it.

Some believe that their cigars age faster when the cellophane is removed.

Personally, I leave the cellophanes on. I don't believe it makes a big difference in aging or humidity regulation. I do know that leaving cellophanes on makes them less prone to damage from handling. And I do know that I am far too lazy to "de-cellophane" an entire box (or more) of cigars at a time before putting them in my humidor.


----------



## BKlein

The freezing thread is great, but DANG!!! Now I gotta freeze all my sticks?! I guess better safe than sorry. Besides, it’ll give me an excuse to visit my local shop more for the next month or so. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Can I just buy propylene Glycol and mix it with distilled water instead of overpaying for the a bottle of the premixed solution?


Here is the description of the product:

Propylene Glycol treats and prevents ketosis
Labeled for dairy cattle
100% propylene glycol solution
Label may be different than shown.

Propylene Glycol treats and prevents ketosis in dairy cattle. 100% propylene glycol solution.


16oz or $7.50 ... so if I mix with 16 oz of distilled water I will have 32 oz of solution (twice the amount) for half the price. Seems like a no brainer


----------



## orion1

ColdSmoker said:


> Can I just buy propylene Glycol and mix it with distilled water instead of overpaying for the a bottle of the premixed solution?
> 
> Here is the description of the product:
> 
> Propylene Glycol treats and prevents ketosis
> Labeled for dairy cattle
> 100% propylene glycol solution
> Label may be different than shown.
> 
> Propylene Glycol treats and prevents ketosis in dairy cattle. 100% propylene glycol solution.
> 
> 16oz or $7.50 ... so if I mix with 16 oz of distilled water I will have 32 oz of solution (twice the amount) for half the price. Seems like a no brainer


Just use distilled H2O. Cheap, easy to get and does the job.


----------



## ColdSmoker

you just dampen beads with it or keep a sponge in the humidor?


----------



## ept000

Why are mild/lighter cigars so much more sensitive to overheating than stronger/darker cigars? One or two puffs too many on a mild cigar and it will suddenly taste so bad I have to throw it away. But the flavor of a stronger/darker cigar seems much more consistant no matter how fast or slow you smoke. Why?


----------



## BMack

ept000 said:


> Why are mild/lighter cigars so much more sensitive to overheating than stronger/darker cigars? One or two puffs too many on a mild cigar and it will suddenly taste so bad I have to throw it away. But the flavor of a stronger/darker cigar seems much more consistant no matter how fast or slow you smoke. Why?


Delicacy. Imagine a delicate vase, you drop it and it smashes. If you have a thick glass, like maybe a Starbucks frappuccino bottle, it doesn't break. The more delicate the flavors the more delicate the smoke needs to be treated. BUT you can benefit a lot by treating all your cigars as delicate, you'll pick up some very subtle flavors hiding in some of those darker, more flavorful cigars.


----------



## atbat16

I have one, I really enjoy the vast amounts of user submitted review on puff but how come they aren't linked to the forum profiles? I may be missing something, but I think it would be cool to see everyone's list of cigar ratings and maybe top 5 smokes of choice from there.


----------



## Bruck

OK, I have a stupid newbie question: band on or off? I usually just remove it when I remove the cello and clip the cap. But I see from the pix on this forum that most people leave them on. I assume they remove them later, or is the band the high water mark when you quit smoking a stick? Is there a convention for this? If I remove the band prematurely in public, will I be committing a grave breach of decorum? Will I be shunned from the community of tobacco lovers? Or will I be congratulated for innovative thinking? Or does it just not fooking matter? :dunno:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Bruck said:


> OK, I have a stupid newbie question: band on or off? I usually just remove it when I remove the cello and clip the cap. But I see from the pix on this forum that most people leave them on. I assume they remove them later, or is the band the high water mark when you quit smoking a stick? Is there a convention for this? If I remove the band prematurely in public, will I be committing a grave breach of decorum? Will I be shunned from the community of tobacco lovers? Or will I be congratulated for innovative thinking? Or does it just not fooking matter? :dunno:


Depends if you are wearing white gloves or not  It is personal preference I take the band off and I smoke them down to the nub or until I can feel the heat. I do however agree that hot boxing is no good since I am a cigarette smoker 2 1/2 packs a day I hold my cigar with my fingers 1-2 inch away from the "cherry" so I can gauge if am smoking the cigar to fast because I unconsciously want to smoke cigars like cigarettes which affects the taste.

I also inhale, but don't suggest it... Alot of the cigar stuff is preference some don't inhale some don't exhale through the nose some use spills to light their cigars some guys bite off the end and spit it out  I smoke a cigar according to my setting if I am in a field or roughing it am biting the end off spitting it out grabbing my lighter and smoking it  If I am around upper scale people then I go the bourgeoisie method and break out the high end cutters + lighter act the part. It is all personal preference... I do however prefer lighting a cigar off of cedar and having a nice cut.


----------



## Bruck

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Depends if you are wearing white gloves or not  It is personal preference I take the band off and I smoke them down to the nub or until I can feel the heat. I do however agree that hot boxing is no good since I am a cigarette smoker 2 1/2 packs a day I hold my cigar with my fingers 1-2 inch away from the "cherry" so I can gauge if am smoking the cigar to fast because I unconsciously want to smoke cigars like cigarettes which affects the taste.
> 
> I also inhale and don't care what they say


Tnx

Yes, that's one of the newbie mistakes that I made long ago & try to advise other newbies on - they taste better when you smoke 'em slowly.

I don't inhale, though, like the famous ex-president, who I am pretty sure actually inhaled.


----------



## Nature

Bruck said:


> OK, I have a stupid newbie question: band on or off? I usually just remove it when I remove the cello and clip the cap. But I see from the pix on this forum that most people leave them on. I assume they remove them later, or is the band the high water mark when you quit smoking a stick? Is there a convention for this? If I remove the band prematurely in public, will I be committing a grave breach of decorum? Will I be shunned from the community of tobacco lovers? Or will I be congratulated for innovative thinking? Or does it just not fooking matter? :dunno:


Depends. Mostly personal preference. Personally for me, I usually leave the band on until I get to within about 1-1 1/2 inches from the band at which time I remove it just so it doesn't have a chance to interfere with the burn. Usually at this time, the band adhesive has been loosened from the heat and is easier to remove without damaging the wrapper. As far as a "high water" mark, I may or may not continue beyond the band depending upon how much I'm enjoying the cigar and it doesn't start to develop off flavors from getting too hot or time constraints. Occasionally I might remove it before this like peeling a label from the neck of a beer bottle.

In some social circumstances, leaving the band on may become a topic of discussion "So, how do you like that (insert cigar name)?" Others may want to flaunt a highly prized or expensive stick, which some may view as in poor taste. This is not an issue for me as I usually smoke alone or with a small group of friends that the label doesn't matter and also that I don't typically smoke anything above a moderate price tag. I might remove a band because I'm embarrassed by what I have though!  (no, not really)
So short answer; do what you want.
Good question!!


----------



## Mante

atbat16 said:


> I have one, I really enjoy the vast amounts of user submitted review on puff but how come they aren't linked to the forum profiles? I may be missing something, but I think it would be cool to see everyone's list of cigar ratings and maybe top 5 smokes of choice from there.


What exactly are you suggesting? Spell it out to admin in the "questions, bugs, suggestions" thread & you may be surprised what can happen.


----------



## BMack

Bruck said:


> OK, I have a stupid newbie question: band on or off? I usually just remove it when I remove the cello and clip the cap. But I see from the pix on this forum that most people leave them on. I assume they remove them later, or is the band the high water mark when you quit smoking a stick? Is there a convention for this? If I remove the band prematurely in public, will I be committing a grave breach of decorum? Will I be shunned from the community of tobacco lovers? Or will I be congratulated for innovative thinking? Or does it just not fooking matter? :dunno:


Most people leave the band on, honestly, it makes for better pics so I'm glad they do.

I always leave the band on. Why? Because I live in FL, it's almost always warm and humid so it makes you sweat. I hold the cigar by the band so sweat and oils from my fingers don't get into the cigar.


----------



## fenlon

Nature said:


> I remove it just so it doesn't have a chance to interfere with the burn. Usually at this time, the band adhesive has been loosened from the heat and is easier to remove without damaging the wrapper.


Mark,
You make a real good point. I have been guilty of damaging the wrapper trying to take off a stubborn label. I have learned to leave it on for a bit. It usually will slide off in tact or peal off easily once a little heat is in the mix.


----------



## Nature

BMack said:


> Most people leave the band on, honestly, it makes for better pics so I'm glad they do.
> 
> I always leave the band on. Why? Because I live in FL, it's almost always warm and humid so it makes you sweat. I hold the cigar by the band so sweat and oils from my fingers don't get into the cigar.


Another very good reason to leave the band on.
A agree with that they make for nice pics too; personally, I just like the way they look while smoking.


----------



## Bruck

Guys - tnx for all the input on my question about bands - I've taken to leaving the cigar clothed until the fire gets somewhat close to the band.

Here's another noob question about burn issues: are they all that prevalent / am I just lucky?

I think I've gotten a pretty good webucation on what burn issues are and how to correct them, but I'm mildly perplexed, and maybe I shouldn't be, at pretty much never seeing them. Once last year I had a cigar that insisted on burning sideways (sorry, can't remember brand) and nothing I did was able to correct it so now it's part of the soil beneath my English ivy, but other than that, I can't remember ever having to intervene on a burn issue. I smoke mainly low-to-midrange sticks, so I'm not expecting perfection, but rarely see a difference of more than 1/4" to 3/8" in the ash line. & I've never seen tunneling or coning.

The reason I think I might be missing something is that a good percentage of the cigar reviews I read talk about having to correct burn problems. So I'm wondering, am I not being picky enough, or are cigar reviewers too picky, or am I just lucky?


----------



## TTecheTTe

"Band on" for aformentioned reasons; although gauch, I don't believe band-off is de rigueur today. However, I absolutely remove it in public when in the company of those who do, and at home prior to cutting when I'm going to nub it.

Regarding the "stubborn" band, there are two causes: cigar is too young and/or glue has touched the wrapper.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Bruck said:


> Here's another noob question about burn issues: are they all that prevalent / am I just lucky?


Burn issues are an exception to a good, properly aged, cigar. There is no luck in a great smoke; keep up the good work!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Is it common for many to confuse woody with peppery? I noticed for example on these Don Pepin black label cigars I just received they are not peppery in my opinion but mos def woody ( cedar / papery), maybe towards the end it might be peppery but you could make the case that it is just stronger / concentrate woody / cedar taste. what are other opinions on the woody and papery flavor profile ( good / bad )?

My second question is I noticed for example the ash colors for example on the OpusX's I smoke nice white ash and on this don pepin it had a bit grayer / darker ash with dark spots. What is the cause of this?


----------



## capttrips

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Is it common for many to confuse woody with peppery? I noticed for example on these Don Pepin black label cigars I just received they are not peppery in my opinion but mos def woody ( cedar / papery), maybe towards the end it might be peppery but you could make the case that it is just stronger / concentrate woody / cedar taste. what are other opinions on the woody and papery flavor profile ( good / bad )?
> 
> My second question is I noticed for example the ash colors for example on the OpusX's I smoke nice white ash and on this don pepin it had a bit grayer / darker ash with dark spots. What is the cause of this?


I haven't smoked that particular cigars, I understand what you are referring to. 
Ash color has everything to do with the minerals in the soil where the tobacco is grown as well as what tobacco is being used. I particularly enjoy a crystalline ash.


----------



## [email protected]

So i recently smoked a muwat +11 that had been resting for several months as well as a baitfish same age, anyone else think these things rested taste just like a AB Black market robusto? Haha thats my question i thought was too stupid to ask. I looked up reviews but cant get a definitive answer from them, also i felt these guys had a very similiar and strong sweetness.


----------



## TTecheTTe

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Is it common for many to confuse woody with peppery? I noticed for example on these Don Pepin black label cigars I just received they are not peppery in my opinion but mos def woody ( cedar / papery), maybe towards the end it might be peppery but you could make the case that it is just stronger / concentrate woody / cedar taste. what are other opinions on the woody and papery flavor profile ( good / bad )?


...and to your first question, I don't know about "commonality", but the wood notes are very distinct from the pepper notes and if you can discern them on your palate then they should be distinguishable from each other without confusion. However, there can be confusion within the group. For example, pepper: is it white (softer), black or cayenne (sharper)? Like a symphony, a complex cigar will not only produce many notes, but how they come into play will change from start to finish (hint: this might be confusing you). The ability to discern, and distinguish, all the various notes depends inherently on the taste buds you were blessed with. Identifying them will come with experience, so don't let it interfere with your enjoyment of a good/great cigar in the interim.


----------



## Dark Rose

Ok, here's my dumb question... I see in a lot of stash pics, several puffers prop their cigar boxes open in their humi/cooler/wineador... Is this needed? I don't have any of my boxes or sample boxes propped open (no room at the moment) but I should have more room here soon and wondered which way I should go on that issue...


----------



## V-ret

I think it just makes them feel better. I don't crack my boxes open and they are all fine. I doubt any of them are air tight 

However I do remove any plastic wrapper and I don't place the outer cardboard that some boxes are placed in, inside the cooler.


----------



## steran

I started reading this thread on Saturday afternoon, just finished now. I plan on having my first ever cigar either this weekend or the next, and this thread has so much useful information to give me a starting point so I don't walk in to the B&M without any knowledge. Just wish you all weren't so funny/informative at times; a typical day went something like this:
"Okay, one more page and then I go study"
*four hours later*
"Okay, one more page and then I go to bed"
*six hours later*
"Dammit. Well, who needs sleep for tests anyhow?"

I _had_ some stupid questions to ask, but I kept reading and they got answered, so I figured I'd just say thanks instead (thanks for the information, not thanks for keeping me distracted for so long!).:smoke:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dark Rose said:


> Ok, here's my dumb question... I see in a lot of stash pics, several puffers prop their cigar boxes open in their humi/cooler/wineador...Is this needed?...


No, those are just gorgeous models "vogueing" for the pic


----------



## Dark Rose

V-ret said:


> I think it just makes them feel better. I don't crack my boxes open and they are all fine. I doubt any of them are air tight
> 
> However I do remove any plastic wrapper and I don't place the outer cardboard that some boxes are placed in, inside the cooler.


I remove any shrink wrap so I can crack the box open and check for damage and such before I stash it, and I normally leave any cello on they came in, mainly due to lack of time lately. Normally I clip the cello even with the foot...

Sounds like I don't really need to worry too much, thanks!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Dark Rose said:


> Ok, here's my dumb question... I see in a lot of stash pics, several puffers prop their cigar boxes open in their humi/cooler/wineador... Is this needed? I don't have any of my boxes or sample boxes propped open (no room at the moment) but I should have more room here soon and wondered which way I should go on that issue...


The question is.. Are stash pics in bad taste? Just a note am not saying showing your humidor or some cigars but showing your filled to the brim humidor with premium cigars... My attitude about it is I don't show off my firearms am not going to show off my humidor filled with sticks.. I would go with what is practical If it makes you feel good to display cigars then I guess roll with it... That's just how I feel I don't see my tobacco as a show case piece in my office. Would prob be better just to have a ingot of gold wrapped with a fancy ribbon on a pedestal 

I unwrap the boxes to verify the contents, but I normally keep the sticks in the boxes closed... Unless I have a bunch of open boxes of one brand / wrapper etc then I may take them out of the box and put them into a drawer but I keep the cello on.


----------



## capttrips

CarnivorousPelican said:


> The question is.. Are stash pics in bad taste? Just a note am not saying showing your humidor or some cigars but showing your filled to the brim humidor with premium cigars... My attitude about it is I don't show off my firearms am not going to show off my humidor filled with sticks.. I would go with what is practical because cigars I am finding is one of those deals that $$$ is king... You could have a young guy barely out of college rich that has 4 humidors stacked to the brim with the most sought after cigars just because he has the money... If it makes you feel good to display cigars then I guess roll with it... That's just how I feel...
> 
> I unwrap the boxes to verify the contents, but I normally keep the sticks in the boxes... Unless I have a bunch of open boxes of one brand / wrapper etc then I may take them out of the box and put them into a drawer but I keep the cello on.


Why would you say stash pics are in bad taste? I've worked my ass off to collect every single one of the cigars I possess, both in time searching for them, researching, and cold hard cash. Most of my free time is spent doing something cigar related whether that be working in a shop, reading reviews, researching, etc. Some might not choose to make that kind of committment. I enjoy it.
Anyone who has yet to figure out that cash is king just hasn't been paying attention. I wouldn't buy a Bentley and leave it parked in the garage because I feared hurting my neighbors feelings. I show my stash for alot of reasons: 1. I'm proud of it and have busted my ass to acquire it. 2. I get alot of questions about storage, why I collect certain things, why I use trays for some and not for others. 3, and most importantly, someone somewhere will hopefully take my advice that having alot (I don't mean 1-2 humidors, I mean 9-10 coolers of cigars) is a huge committmemt and shouldn't be entered into lightly.
Show your cigars and be proud of them!!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Bruck said:


> OK, I have a stupid newbie question: band on or off? I usually just remove it when I remove the cello and clip the cap. But I see from the pix on this forum that most people leave them on. I assume they remove them later, or is the band the high water mark when you quit smoking a stick? Is there a convention for this? If I remove the band prematurely in public, will I be committing a grave breach of decorum? Will I be shunned from the community of tobacco lovers? Or will I be congratulated for innovative thinking? Or does it just not fooking matter? :dunno:


I may be a bit odd for one of my reasons for leaving the band on in addition to all the science, but I want to throw this out there to see if there are others. Let me begin with a brief story.

About 10 years ago, a guy at the South St. SeaPort was smoking a cigar. I spoke to him, and complimented on a wonderful aroma coming from the smoke and asked what brand it was . We had a short conversation about our favorites and so on. Because I had never heard of the brand, and we all know that some of the names can be difficult to remember (Pre-Smartphone days), he just gave me the band so I could find one next time I went cigar shopping.

Til this day, I've given away countless bands in similar situations. I know we can easily type the names into Cigar Boss or some Memo App, but this experience showed the true BOTL spirit for me. When he unwrapped the band and handed it to me, it was like he handed me cash. How thoughtful, LoL.


----------



## ezlevor

You don't show off your firearms? Shoot, I'll show off anything I have. I don't care if it's expensive, cheap, rare, easy to find, or if some people think it's crap. It's what I own, it's what I like and it's what I decided to spend my money on and I'm more than willing to show it off. This has been the case in every hobby that I've had.


----------



## Tritones

CarnivorousPelican said:


> The question is.. Are stash pics in bad taste?


Not around here. People around here don't show off their hundred boxes of vintage primos because they're obnoxious showoffs - they show them because the rest of us want to see them.

I've never posted pictures of my stash; not because of what kind of smokes I have (or don't have), but because it's too danged much work to do it, and because my system of organization guarantees that I'll open a box and say, "How did those get there?" No one would really appreciate my Padron boxes filled with random assortments of everything but Padrons :biggrin:

Anyone who is crass enough to try and make others feel bad by posting pictures of untold quantities of expensive, HTF cigars, generally doesn't stick around very long.

So, it's not in bad taste unless it's posted in bad taste. It won't be taken in bad taste unless it's proven to be in bad taste.


----------



## nfusion770

Bruck said:


> OK, I have a stupid newbie question: band on or off? I usually just remove it when I remove the cello and clip the cap. But I see from the pix on this forum that most people leave them on. I assume they remove them later, or is the band the high water mark when you quit smoking a stick? Is there a convention for this? If I remove the band prematurely in public, will I be committing a grave breach of decorum? Will I be shunned from the community of tobacco lovers? Or will I be congratulated for innovative thinking? Or does it just not fooking matter? :dunno:


Again, personal preference. 15-20 years ago I always thought people did it to show off, but now I think the behavior is modeled in reviews and probably has a great deal of influence on people. This might be sacrilege but the bands have always been a nuisance to me.


----------



## ezlevor

I leave the bands on mostly because I don't want to bother taking it off... kind of the same reason I just leave cello on.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I leave the band on until the burn comes close to it. I like leaving it on because it helps me remember if I've rotated the stick in my hand to help an even burn. Also leaving it on for a while helps make it easier to take off as the glue is warmed by then.


----------



## steran

Why is it that cigars are measured in 64ths of an inch rather than centimeters or millimeters? The majority of the cigars I see say they use tobacco from Central/South America and the Caribbean (mostly Nicaragua, Honduras and the Dominican Republic), and those countries use the metric system, not the imperial system. When it came time to set standards for sizes was the U.S. just the biggest producer/consumer of cigars and so they got to say that it should be in inches?


----------



## B-daddy

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I leave the band on until the burn comes close to it. I like leaving it on because it helps me remember if I've rotated the stick in my hand to help an even burn. Also leaving it on for a while helps make it easier to take off as the glue is warmed by then.


^^^This ^^^


----------



## Tritones

steran said:


> Why is it that cigars are measured in 64ths of an inch rather than centimeters or millimeters? The majority of the cigars I see say they use tobacco from Central/South America and the Caribbean (mostly Nicaragua, Honduras and the Dominican Republic), and those countries use the metric system, not the imperial system. When it came time to set standards for sizes was the U.S. just the biggest producer/consumer of cigars and so they got to say that it should be in inches?


I don't know, but I'll take a guess - it may actually have to do with the age of the measuring systems. The metric system is a fairly recent development, but inches have been around for a very long time.


----------



## steran

Tritones said:


> I don't know, but I'll take a guess - it may actually have to do with the age of the measuring systems. The metric system is a fairly recent development, but inches have been around for a very long time.


I thought both were only standardised fairly recently (within two or three centuries) so what one country calls an inch would be the same exact measurement in another. But I also thought the metric system was standardised before imperial. I could be completely wrong though. Inches may have been around longer than centimeters, but before standardisation what may be called a 50 rg in one country may be a 55 rg in another.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

capttrips said:


> Why would you say stash pics are in bad taste? I've worked my ass off to collect every single one of the cigars I possess, both in time searching for them, researching, and cold hard cash. Most of my free time is spent doing something cigar related whether that be working in a shop, reading reviews, researching, etc. Some might not choose to make that kind of committment. I enjoy it.
> Anyone who has yet to figure out that cash is king just hasn't been paying attention. I wouldn't buy a Bentley and leave it parked in the garage because I feared hurting my neighbors feelings. I show my stash for alot of reasons: 1. I'm proud of it and have busted my ass to acquire it. 2. I get alot of questions about storage, why I collect certain things, why I use trays for some and not for others. 3, and most importantly, someone somewhere will hopefully take my advice that having alot (I don't mean 1-2 humidors, I mean 9-10 coolers of cigars) is a huge committmemt and shouldn't be entered into lightly.
> Show your cigars and be proud of them!!


No offense  I was just voicing an opinion which I kinda agree with it. I know you guys collect sticks etc trade etc, but I have seen some vids and pics that I would have to question not on this forum etc. My attitude always has been I don't buy things to show off but for my own pleasure, so I never felt the need to flaunt... I am not putting anyone down or anything like that and I apologize if it came across like that. Just voicing an opinion and I knew it would hit some nerves and probably should attempt to stay away from more controversial posts. I can understand both points of view and I just wanted to see what response people had about that 



Tritones said:


> Not around here. People around here don't show off their hundred boxes of vintage primos because they're obnoxious showoffs - they show them because the rest of us want to see them.
> 
> I've never posted pictures of my stash; not because of what kind of smokes I have (or don't have), but because it's too danged much work to do it, and because my system of organization guarantees that I'll open a box and say, "How did those get there?" No one would really appreciate my Padron boxes filled with random assortments of everything but Padrons :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone who is crass enough to try and make others feel bad by posting pictures of untold quantities of expensive, HTF cigars, generally doesn't stick around very long.
> 
> So, it's not in bad taste unless it's posted in bad taste. It won't be taken in bad taste unless it's proven to be in bad taste.


I don't believe the goal was to make others feel one way or another, but to see what others think of that perspective. I guess it provoked an emotional response... Once again I apologize if it hit home and would be considered "crass"... Note taken


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tritones said:


> I don't know, but I'll take a guess - it may actually have to do with the age of the measuring systems. The metric system is a fairly recent development, but inches have been around for a very long time.


^^this^^ and...


steran said:


> Why is it that cigars are measured in 64ths of an inch rather than centimeters or millimeters? The majority of the cigars I see say they use tobacco from Central/South America and the Caribbean (mostly Nicaragua, Honduras and the Dominican Republic), and those countries use the metric system...


...with the exception of DR, most (not all) Hon and Nic factories were established within the past few decades.


----------



## Bruck

TTecheTTe said:


> ^^this^^ and...
> 
> ...with the exception of DR, most (not all) Hon and Nic factories were established within the past few decades.


I've kinda wondered about that too & then it occurs to me, firearm calibers are even less sensible. Some are in inches, but using decimal fractions, and some are in millimeters, and in some cases, the "caliber" isn't the actual bore ID. At least with cigars, it's always 64ths of an inch. 8)


----------



## steran

TTecheTTe said:


> ^^this^^ and...
> 
> ...with the exception of DR, most (not all) Hon and Nic factories were established within the past few decades.


That makes sense then. I had thought they had been around since the 1800s or so.


----------



## TTecheTTe

BMack said:


> Delicacy. Imagine a delicate vase, you drop it and it smashes. If you have a thick glass, like maybe a Starbucks frappuccino bottle, it doesn't break. The more delicate the flavors the more delicate the smoke needs to be treated. BUT you can benefit a lot by treating all your cigars as delicate, you'll pick up some very subtle flavors hiding in some of those darker, more flavorful cigars.


^^this^^ and now for the science (creds: BS Food Science & Bio-Chem):
"Flavor" and "aroma" are the sensory perception of oily Volatile Organic Compounds. VOC's are heat sensitive, and with the application of heat they become a gas and their full power is released and hence more readily detected. Olfactory (nose) sense requires the gaseous state. Hence, warm food tastes better than cold and appetites are stimulated more by the aroma of cooking than cold foods. There is a set point: excessive heat destroys these oils (think smoking grease and burnt food).

What does this have to do with cigars (and pipe)? Same oily VOC's, but these components are *extremely* heat sensitive, especially baccy from the more delicate varietals as mentioned in the post above. Notice the aromas you get whiffing the wrapper and foot of your cigar. Notice the tastes you get on your dry puff. Now light up (gently, now! toast the foot easily first so you don't burn the oils to start off). See how the tastes and aromas intensify, new notes are released from the more sturdy oils that you couldn't detect cold, and my-oh-my how they work together developing and changing!

In summary, you miss a lot if you don't practice cigar-foreplay. And, no matter how fine that cigar is, it will always be subpar if engaged too forcefully, and smoked too fast (hot) or too slow (cold).

TMI, you asked for it, you got. Now grab your sexiest ceegar and get busy!


----------



## TTecheTTe

steran said:


> That makes sense then. I had thought they had been around since the 1800s or so.


Tabacco is a native plant of/and cultivated throughout the Americas & Carribean for I-don't-remember-how-long offhand (centuries before gifted to Columbus in 1400's). 1800's brought the first boom in cigar production, including DR and US manufacturing. I just love "living history" and "traveling the world" through cigars (oh, yeah, then there's the study in the application of economic models)!


----------



## steran

TTecheTTe said:


> Tabacco is a native plant of/and cultivated throughout the Americas & Carribean for I-don't-remember-how-long offhand (centuries before gifted to Columbus in 1400's). 1800's brought the first boom in cigar production, including DR and US manufacturing. I just love "living history" and "traveling the world" through cigars (oh, yeah, then there's the study in the application of economic models)!


Yeah, I remember reading about the Mayans and Aztecs using corn husks to make cigars/cigarettes for centuries. I think one day I'm going to be like you and "travel the world" by sampling a cigar from each country. That *whoosh* that just put out your cigar was "the application of economic models" going right over my head.


----------



## Tritones

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Once again I apologize if it hit home and would be considered "crass"... Note taken


 Sorry - I didn't mean to say or even imply that your question was crass or offbase. I just took your question at face value and answered it that way - on Puff it is not in bad taste to post pictures of your stash, because on Puff no one does it to be uppity. I apologize for giving you the impression that I thought you were being crass.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tritones said:


> ...Anyone who is crass enough to try and make others feel bad by posting pictures of untold quantities of expensive, HTF cigars, generally doesn't stick around very long.
> 
> So, it's not in bad taste unless it's posted in bad taste. It won't be taken in bad taste unless it's proven to be in bad taste.


I confess, I am guilty of that just this evening. I did get uppity earlier in the pipe lounge. But it wasn't my fault. I'm sick, PAD, TAD & CAD for a month now. Knowing I was sick, @ProbateGeek waltzes in the lounge with a STINKY PDR CIGAR (yeah, yelled that and for him to get out). I would have gotten really uppity with pics, if I had them, but my order had only arrived hours earlier. With PDRs, ROTT, and here he is smoking one right in front of me and I can't have one. I just reacted and yelled, and posted that days cigar order...


----------



## Tritones

steran said:


> I thought both were only standardised fairly recently (within two or three centuries) so what one country calls an inch would be the same exact measurement in another. But I also thought the metric system was standardised before imperial. I could be completely wrong though. Inches may have been around longer than centimeters, but before standardisation what may be called a 50 rg in one country may be a 55 rg in another.


The metric system is really late 19th - maybe more early 20th century, although its roots go back a bit further. Even though the inch may not have been standardized until fairly recently, the idea of gauging by fractions has probably (my guess) been around as long as there have been cigars.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> I confess, I am guilty of that just this evening. I did get uppity earlier in the pipe lounge. But it wasn't my fault. I'm sick, PAD, TAD & CAD for a month now. Knowing I was sick, @ProbateGeek waltzes in the lounge with a STINKY PDR CIGAR (yeah, yelled that and for him to get out). I would have gotten really uppity with pics, if I had them, but my order had only arrived hours earlier. With PDRs, ROTT, and here he is smoking one right in front of me and I can't have one. *I just reacted and yelled*, and posted that days cigar order...


And don't think I didn't notice the obvious feminine overreaction. But hey, as a married man. . . this ain't nothin' new. :ss


----------



## Dark Rose

CarnivorousPelican said:


> The question is.. Are stash pics in bad taste? Just a note am not saying showing your humidor or some cigars but showing your filled to the brim humidor with premium cigars... My attitude about it is I don't show off my firearms am not going to show off my humidor filled with sticks.. I would go with what is practical If it makes you feel good to display cigars then I guess roll with it... That's just how I feel I don't see my tobacco as a show case piece in my office. Would prob be better just to have a ingot of gold wrapped with a fancy ribbon on a pedestal
> 
> I unwrap the boxes to verify the contents, but I normally keep the sticks in the boxes closed... Unless I have a bunch of open boxes of one brand / wrapper etc then I may take them out of the box and put them into a drawer but I keep the cello on.


Looks like this convo has been hashed and re-hashed, but I wanted to clarify my question a bit...

I didn't meant propped completely open showing off the contents, I meant the boxes I've seen just cracked open and maybe the lid propped open with something small, like a matchbook or small stick or whatever. I assumed it was to help with airflow, so that was where the question came from.
Nothing to do with "display" or "etiquette", lol.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dark Rose said:


> ...I didn't meant propped completely open showing off the contents, I meant the boxes I've seen just cracked open and maybe the lid propped open with something small...Nothing to do with "display" or "etiquette", lol.


My bad. I thought you were referring to the sexy group photos, ala "housewifes" or "Kash's." Now that I understand, "cracks" are for longterm storage whereby the cigars are not receiving any air circulation. Not necessary if you have a fan installed in your cooler, or are regularly opening it and rotating. Definately, you do not want an airtight seal for a long period of time on a coolador or tupperdore.

Now for a little crassness: Check my exquiste humi "David," and residents, on my profile. Sorry, no pics of the family blacksheep, "Freezadora," the 150qt sow.



ProbateGeek said:


> And don't think I didn't notice the obvious feminine overreaction. But hey, as a married man. . . this ain't nothin' new. :ss


Terry @ProbateGeek, it was expected, as I had exercised my feminine perogotive. We also can't help but notice that your "rampant masculinity" has been infected with a wee bit of estrogen.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Terry @ProbateGeek, it was expected, as I had exercised my feminine perogotive. We also can't help but notice that your "rampant masculinity" has been *infected with a wee bit of estrogen*.


I certainly hope so, 'cause broads love it.

:biggrin:

< _I almost feel I should give myself negative RG for that one..._ >


----------



## steran

My neighbours are fairly close (I could jump from our deck to the tree to their deck) so I'd like to be able to relax and smoke in peace without them coming by to bitch about it. I know a lot of people buy singles at their B&M to try, then buy boxes online. My stupid question is, is there any protocol or etiquette regarding taking outside sticks to a B&M? Do you buy one from them for later if you bring your own cigar? Is there a corkage fee? Do you have to be a regular at that particular establishment before bringing your own?


----------



## Tritones

steran said:


> is there any protocol or etiquette regarding taking outside sticks to a B&M? Do you buy one from them for later if you bring your own cigar? Is there a corkage fee? Do you have to be a regular at that particular establishment before bringing your own?


Rules will vary from shop to shop - check with the owner/manager for precise rules. In my mind, etiquette would be to buy something of equal or greater value than you bring in, and also bring something special for the owner - something he doesn't carry, but might like - fairly often, if not every time. And I would definitely spend some time buying and smoking what you buy at the shop before asking about BYO - get known as a supporter of the store.


----------



## steran

Thanks, Mike! I'm quite a way off from being able to BYO, but I figured I should ask when I came up with the question so I don't walk in with a cigar from elsewhere one day without thinking. What about if I bought two cigars from them one day, smoke one there and take the other home, then return with it a week or two later? Do I mention that it's the one I bought from them previously, or just just try to avoid that scenario so they don't think I'm breaking their BYO rules?


----------



## Dark Rose

steran said:


> Thanks, Mike! I'm quite a way off from being able to BYO, but I figured I should ask when I came up with the question so I don't walk in with a cigar from elsewhere one day without thinking. What about if I bought two cigars from them one day, smoke one there and take the other home, then return with it a week or two later? Do I mention that it's the one I bought from them previously, or just just try to avoid that scenario so they don't think I'm breaking their BYO rules?


My solution is quicker and easier. 
Next time the neighbors come by, either offer them a stick, or tell them you're on your own back porch, they can pound sand... Your choice, lol.


----------



## steran

Dark Rose said:


> My solution is quicker and easier.
> Next time the neighbors come by, either offer them a stick, or tell them you're on your own back porch, they can pound sand... Your choice, lol.


It was more about being able to grab a drink and a cigar and sit uninterrupted until both are done. I have no problem telling people to piss off if they have a problem with my smoking. :biggrin: We have the occasional barbeque though, so now that I think about it it shouldn't be that big of a deal unless they're anti-smoking people.
Weather's getting warmer though, so soon I can head to the lake north of me, hop in a little rowboat with a six pack and a couple cigars and float the day away. :biggrin:


----------



## Dark Rose

steran said:


> It was more about being able to grab a drink and a cigar and sit uninterrupted until both are done. I have no problem telling people to piss off if they have a problem with my smoking. :biggrin: We have the occasional barbeque though, so now that I think about it it shouldn't be that big of a deal unless they're anti-smoking people.
> Weather's getting warmer though, so soon I can head to the lake north of me, hop in a little rowboat with a six pack and a couple cigars and float the day away. :biggrin:


Oh... a cigar on the lake... man I gotta get my boat up to speed, find a trailer for it, and get registrations for both... summer is too close!!!!


----------



## fiatster

I guess this is as good as a thread to ask this question. To all you trout fishermen out there, how do you handle your cigar smoking while fishing? Being out on a beautiful trout steam all alone is just too great a place not to enjoy a cigar. Whenever I try smoking while using a fly rod I end up with a soggy mess. I end up chewing the hell out of the stogie. I know I could just take a breck for a while and sit on a rock and smoke, but I'm looking for a way to smoke and fish together or at the very least some way to park the cigar while I walk the creek. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stillinger

Haven't tried it yet, but i know a buddy of mine who has a cheap ash can he sits on a rock or somewhere if he needs to do some work when the line hits. One of the stinky ash tray's with a bit of a rest would work just fine I imagine.


----------



## B-daddy

Holy crap, what a good question.  I wish I had an answer. I've never enjoyed a cigar while flyfishing. I've enjoyed some good fishing and I've enjoyed some good cigars but never together. Both activities require too much dedicated "hand attention."


----------



## MarkC

Find yourself one of those antique cigar holders. Then, if anyone gives you any snark, just tell them your doctor told you to stay away from cigars...


----------



## fiatster

Hey MarkC, I was just about to write that I remember many years ago when my father was alive he would never be seen without a cigar in his mouth. He always smoked big cigars and always used one of those cigar holders. I think he would chew through about 1 a week. I bet that would do the trick isf any were to be found. It would be a trade off using the holder, but might be worth it to be able to have a smoke while enjoying some time on the trout stream.


----------



## Outlaw

Ok so heres a stupid question that I have been trying to find the answer to for a long time (like 6 or 7 months) but have been a bit too embarassed to ask in the past  I have a friend whose favorite cigar was the Perdomo 10th Annv Champaign for a long time (he has since moved on but he still really enjoys the cigar). Well he and I were on the way home and saw a small head shop that appeared to be new so we decided to stop in and check it out. They had a very small selection of what we call "grocery store cigars"; you know the ones. Well amidst all the junk we spotted a 10th Annv Champaign, and he decided to buy it. However this one had a band on the bottom that read "Discovery Series". This was the first time I had seen this, but I have since encountered one other "Discovery Series" label upon a Romeo and Julieta stick. 

I have done a fair share of googling and cannot find out what the "Discovery Series" means or refers to. I can't even find any "Discovery Series" sticks of any brands for sale online. Anyone help me out? What is this?


----------



## Mante

This might help.

Discovery Series Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


----------



## A.McSmoke

This question may or may not be dumb, but I certainly cannot find a logical answer?

Why do we continue to buy cigars when we have an abundance in our humidors, and even secondary humi/cooli/wineadors with overstock?

We don't go grocery shopping when there's plenty of food at home or buy liquor when the bar is well stocked...but will grab some smokes that we not even get to within the next 5+ years, LoL.

Why is this?


----------



## MarkC

We're sick.


----------



## fenlon

A.McSmoke said:


> We don't ... buy liquor when the bar is well stocked


You are doing it wrong.


----------



## jhedrick83

A.McSmoke said:


> This question may or may not be dumb, but I certainly cannot find a logical answer?
> 
> Why do we continue to buy cigars when we have an abundance in our humidors, and even secondary humi/cooli/wineadors with overstock?
> 
> We don't go grocery shopping when there's plenty of food at home or buy liquor when the bar is well stocked...but will grab some smokes that we not even get to within the next 5+ years, LoL.
> 
> Why is this?


Bread, milk and cheese all get worse with age.


----------



## B-daddy

...because my favorite cigar is that one on the other side of the glass, the one in the pretty picture online. It's collecting, with some smoking, or vice versa but collecting is definitely in there somewhere...for me.


----------



## Bruck

A.McSmoke said:


> This question may or may not be dumb, but I certainly cannot find a logical answer?
> 
> Why do we continue to buy cigars when we have an abundance in our humidors, and even secondary humi/cooli/wineadors with overstock?
> 
> We don't go grocery shopping when there's plenty of food at home or buy liquor when the bar is well stocked...but will grab some smokes that we not even get to within the next 5+ years, LoL.
> 
> Why is this?


They'll be useful for currency after the revolution.:shocked:


----------



## fiatster

Because we enjoy the challange of sneaking the UPS box into the house without the wife seeing it.


----------



## Stillinger

It's our foraging/hunting instinct. Have to find the next conquest


----------



## Dark Rose

Because you never know when you might fall on hard times. With a well built stash, you'll have something nice to smoke for a long while...


----------



## Bad Andy

I also do this with booze..... There are so many different scotches and whiskies to choose from. 

Same thing with fishing lures..... (Once you know they are designed to catch fisherman and not fish, you are money ahead). I haven't learned that yet....


----------



## capttrips

A.McSmoke said:


> This question may or may not be dumb, but I certainly cannot find a logical answer?
> 
> Why do we continue to buy cigars when we have an abundance in our humidors, and even secondary humi/cooli/wineadors with overstock?
> 
> We don't go grocery shopping when there's plenty of food at home or buy liquor when the bar is well stocked...but will grab some smokes that we not even get to within the next 5+ years, LoL.
> 
> Why is this?


I buy cigars for various reasons. Rarity/HTFS is a big one. I no longer buy regular production cigars. Instead I buy limited releases. Also, I want a large variety of cigars.


----------



## atbat16

fiatster said:


> Because we enjoy the challange of sneaking the UPS box into the house without the wife seeing it.


What a challenge it is, indeed.

For me, its because I have so many I want to try. I'll be puffing like Mad Men come spring :smoke:


----------



## A.McSmoke

All great answers gentleman that make sense and surely apply to each of us in some shape, form or fashion. 

The anticipation, the hunt, the score, the indulging and of course...the sneaking them in the house, LoL. 

It's so manly!!! When we get involved, we're all in.


----------



## ProbateGeek

A.McSmoke said:


> Why is this?


[A cigar] is one of the most civilized things in the world and one of the most natural things of the world that has been brought to the greatest perfection, and it offers a greater range for enjoyment and appreciation than, possibly, any other purely sensory thing.

_----------Ernest Hemingway [speaking about wine, but hey - he's dead]
_


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Ok I bought some of these La Aurora Flor Fina Seleccion Especial Belicosos ( they are special alright ) and the cigar feels like there are gaps on the inside for example you can press and feel it cave down and hit the binder or filler ( its driving me crazy I even unwrapped one to take look, this is one of the main reasons I don't buy cheap cigars) so there seems to be space between binder and filler or wrapper and binder. You could say soft spots.. What causes this? If this is construction is it just they rolled these cigars loose? Could it be they are to dry? anyone have issues like this and have any idea what the causes are from a rolling point of view etc.. Just interested..


----------



## fenlon

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Ok I bought some of these La Aurora Flor Fina Seleccion Especial Belicosos ( they are special alright ) and the cigar feels like there are gaps on the inside for example you can press and feel it cave down and hit the binder or filler ( its driving me crazy I even unwrapped one to take look, this is one of the main reasons I don't buy cheap cigars) so there seems to be space between binder and filler or wrapper and binder. You could say soft spots.. What causes this? If this is construction is it just they rolled these cigars loose? Could it be they are to dry? anyone have issues like this and have any idea what the causes are from a rolling point of view etc.. Just interested..


Interested to see what you hear back. I had many La Aurora s that I have absolutely loved, but I have had a few duds. Never what you have described, but more things that didn't excite me. I have not written them off completely.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

fenlon said:


> Interested to see what you hear back. I had many La Aurora s that I have absolutely loved, but I have had a few duds. Never what you have described, but more things that didn't excite me. I have not written them off completely.


Well So far these have been my findings

Don Pepin Black < AF 858 ( Don Pepin Construction issues)
Don Pepin Black > La Aurora FLOR Fina Seleccion Especial ( La Aurora Construction issues)

I have ordered a couple of boxes of the Arturo Fuente Chateau Cuban Belicoso to check out am on the search for the cheap cigar of my dreams but so far I keep coming back to AF's , Padrons and Ashton. I purchased the La Aurora Belicoso's from Holts deep six close out just to try them out and they have totally killed my view of La Aurora. The 858's were all pretty much consistent I smoked a box of them along with a box of the Don Pepin black. The opusX's I normally smoke are a dream after smoking the 858 and Don Pepin black's  .. I am hoping the Cuban Belicoso's are better than the 858 if so they will be my daily smoke until I can find something cheaper or at the same price that I like. Smoking a box of these La Aurora's is going to kill me I believe a padron is going to be required to bring me back to a reasonable state of mind if they are all having this same problem.. Makes me wish I still lived in Bolivia smoking CC's for low prices...


----------



## fenlon

I have had quite a few Aurora Preferidos in both Cameroon and Ecuador and have had zero complaints. However, my notes show some early Auroras in my smoking career were less than desirable. I mostly chalk this up to inexperience and poor humidification, but I never took it to the depth of dissecting a smoke to see how it was made.

But judging by your <> chart, there should be many great smokes within your daily smoker price range. Keep searching, branch out and let us know what you find.


----------



## TTecheTTe

A.McSmoke said:


> All great answers gentleman that make sense and surely apply to each of us in some shape, form or fashion.
> 
> The anticipation, the hunt, the score, the indulging and of course...the sneaking them in the house, LoL.
> 
> It's so manly!!! When we get involved, we're all in.


A cigar may be just a cigar in the hands of Dr. Freud, but never in a woman's.


----------



## TTecheTTe

capttrips said:


> I buy cigars for various reasons. Rarity/HTFS is a big one. I no longer buy regular production cigars. Instead I buy limited releases. Also, I want a large variety of cigars.


I buy them to age. Had a 150qt coolador cellar, stocked with what I believed was a perfect 3-5 year supply, and emptied it in 8 months in spite of regularly buying cigars. So, guess I should say that I just buy them to smoke.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tashaz said:


> This might help.
> 
> Discovery Series Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


Hey, Warren, that's my B&M! You shopping in Houston, now?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Ok I bought some of these La Aurora Flor Fina Seleccion Especial Belicosos ( they are special alright ) and the cigar feels like there are gaps on the inside for example you can press and feel it cave down and hit the binder or filler ( its driving me crazy I even unwrapped one to take look, this is one of the main reasons I don't buy cheap cigars) so there seems to be space between binder and filler or wrapper and binder. You could say soft spots.. What causes this? If this is construction is it just they rolled these cigars loose? Could it be they are to dry? anyone have issues like this and have any idea what the causes are from a rolling point of view etc.. Just interested..


 I believe this image shows the issue I have smoked 4 of these so far and the first one was decent kinda loose then 3 terribly uneven rolled cigars and now this is the best one so far bit tight but you can see by the pic I am guessing this is just uneven rolling.. Some are just horribly rolled if this is the case.... When I smoke through these spots the burn goes horribly wrong  In addition when I burn through these spots there is pockets in the ash...


----------



## Mante

TTecheTTe said:


> Hey, Warren, that's my B&M! You shopping in Houston, now?


LOL. I wish Mari.


----------



## bellis978

I know I saw the answer to this earlier in this thread but for the life of me I cant find it now so I apologize for the repeat question. What the heck is the devil site? I see this mentioned in many threads


----------



## Tritones

cigarbid dot com. Sometimes called cbid around here when people are too busy to type "the devil site." Like when they're browsing auctions in another tab ...


----------



## bellis978

Ah hah - thanks kindly for the info! Now I have a new site to lurk on


----------



## Dark Rose

bellis978 said:


> Ah hah - thanks kindly for the info! Now I have a new site to lurk on


And all the rumors are true!


----------



## fiatster

The way I understand this, and please correct me if I'm wrong, the "mild, medium and full" notations in the cigar catalog descriptions and Youtube reviews refer to the body of a cigar as opposed to the strength. This would include the amount of flavor you get from the cigar. I have seen and heard reviews say a cigar has a lot of flavor and very little strength. So if this right, why would you not want all your cigars to be "full" to get the most flavor? All this is very confusing and if someone can explain what it means when I see these rating. Maybe it needs to be explained to me as if I am a 10 year old.


----------



## Habanolover

Mike, IMO there is a difference in "full bodied" and "full strength". Body is in the way the smoke feels in your mouth. Some cigars the smoke seems so "heavy" you feel like you could almost chew it. In some reviews this is often described as "mouth feel". This would be a full bodied cigar. Strength is just what it's name implies.


----------



## HIM

Im looking to line one of my tupperdors with cedar and wondering if theres a specific kind of glue I should use? Im assuming superglue is fine but figured Id ask first for reassurance.


----------



## fenlon

HIM said:


> Im looking to line one of my tupperdors with cedar and wondering if theres a specific kind of glue I should use? Im assuming superglue is fine but figured Id ask first for reassurance.


I did not use any glue. I just placed a few sheets on the bottom and leaned some sheets on the sides. Once it is loaded with sticks, they pretty much stay put. No risk of chemical smell this way.


----------



## HIM

fenlon said:


> I did not use any glue. I just placed a few sheets on the bottom and leaned some sheets on the sides. Once it is loaded with sticks, they pretty much stay put. No risk of chemical smell this way.


This is what I did with my other 2 but with this one I wanted to actually line it and make a spot to put my KL in. As you mentioned though, I didnt want to get a chemical smell.


----------



## Habanolover

I did that once and used the self-adhering velcro strips.


----------



## fenlon

Habanolover said:


> I did that once and used the self-adhering velcro strips.


That is a good idea. Even some double sided tape would do the job.


----------



## Habanolover

Double sided tape could work. Just wonder if it would hold up in the humidity range required for storage. :noidea:


----------



## jeepman_su

If you get the good 3M double sided tape it will hold. it isn't cheap but will def hold haha!


----------



## HIM

Where would you think to find self adhesive Velcro strips? Double sided tape I can get, didnt even think about that.


----------



## Bruck

I used plain old wood glue in a humidor that I converted from a military foot locker. No glue smell, although there is a little competition between the cedar and pine smells. Cigars are fine though, at least for my primitive tastes.


----------



## fiatster

If you go to Home Depot you can get some double sided carpet tape. It's extreamly stronge. I use it for many projects.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Those AF Anejo#55 the MSRP is at 10.75 so would 12 bucks be to much per a stick for a box that is a 11% markup from MSRP. What do you guys think? I normally like 1 dollar max over MSRP but the anejo's are hard to find in a box.. What do you guys suggest is a reasonable range for the Anejo 55?


----------



## Bad Andy

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Those AF Anejo#55 the MSRP is at 10.75 so would 12 bucks be to much per a stick for a box that is a 11% markup from MSRP. What do you guys think? I normally like 1 dollar max over MSRP but the anejo's are hard to find in a box.. What do you guys suggest is a reasonable range for the Anejo 55?


In California that would be a great price! If you can find them, I would get them. They won't be released until next November. (Although in years past they did release some in June for Father's Day, but was told by a rep that this won't be happening for a few years due to the fire).


----------



## al6517

Why am I experiencing some wrappers unraveling at times during the smoke, are they to dry, not aged properly or mishandling while smoking them. I have been smoking cigars on & off for over 40 years but in the past 2 years have really started to enjoy them more than ever. I still have plenty of stupid Q's so I hope you folks don't mind. 
I thought maybe my cigar vender may be pushing off poor stock on me when it comes to these wrappers unraveling. Thanks guy's.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

al6517 said:


> Why am I experiencing some wrappers unraveling at times during the smoke, are they to dry, not aged properly or mishandling while smoking them. I have been smoking cigars on & off for over 40 years but in the past 2 years have really started to enjoy them more than ever. I still have plenty of stupid Q's so I hope you folks don't mind.
> I thought maybe my cigar vender may be pushing off poor stock on me when it comes to these wrappers unraveling. Thanks guy's.


Are you wetting the head or cap and cutting above the cap line ?

It could be because not enough adhesive used for the cap, damaged wrapper, to humid, to dry  could be various reasons including improper cutting...


----------



## al6517

The unraveling is occuring mid way and sometimes near the burn. I wet it slightly near the cut but only after the cut. if that makes any sense.


----------



## Habanolover

HIM said:


> Where would you think to find self adhesive Velcro strips? Double sided tape I can get, didnt even think about that.


Just bought some at the local grocery store the other day. They are precut into strips about 2 inches long. You can also buy a roll of it at Lowes, Home Depot, etc. which can then be cut to any specific length you want.


----------



## Mw-pugs

I was wondering What exactly are factory 2nds?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Mw-pugs said:


> I was wondering What exactly are factory 2nds?


The rejected cigars for failing whatever quality control ( cosmetic, construction etc )...


----------



## Bruck

Mw-pugs said:


> I was wondering What exactly are factory 2nds?


What he said below. The ads I've seen say they're rejected for purely cosmetic reasons such as color consistency, but I've found that they often have construction-related burn issues. For me, the flavor is the most important aspect, and that's as good as the "firsts" (disclaimer: I'm no expert cigar taster).


----------



## Mw-pugs

Thanks guys if I see any at a good price I will take a gamble and see.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

I've done searches, but give up. What does the "Ring Gauge" in our profiles refer to? Thanks.


----------



## Gordo1473

bluedaksi said:


> I've done searches, but give up. What does the "Ring Gauge" in our profiles refer to? Thanks.


It's a feedback we on the forum can give each other


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Gordo1473 said:


> It's a feedback we on the forum can give each other


Thanks!


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Gordo1473 said:


> It's a feedback we on the forum can give each other


I didn't find it by searching, but finally read about Ring Gauge after reading the thread, "Welcome New Members...FYI". Like a true noob...


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluedaksi said:


> I've done searches, but give up. What does the "Ring Gauge" in our profiles refer to? Thanks.


Found this one too late - would have been an excellent opportunity for a little off-color penile humor. 
Perhaps this is for the best... :tongue:


----------



## HombreDeBarco

ProbateGeek said:


> Found this one too late - would have been an excellent opportunity for a little off-color penile humor.
> Perhaps this is for the best... :tongue:


Ha! Funny!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluedaksi said:


> Ha! Funny!


Even more so when you notice I'm at 2,257 RG and you're at 34.

See what I mean?

:tongue1:

And welcome to puff, by the way!


----------



## jabuan

Anybody else listen to jazz or Latin music when they smoke? I swear it makes even a mediocre stick more enjoyable. Hehehehe


----------



## jabuan

i take it back. nothing can help this hoyo de monterrey tubo i'm smoking right now.


----------



## A.McSmoke

I've only done it twice but...

Why, when you revisit a 2in. leftover from the previous night, it hits you so much harder than it did when you initially smoked the cigar?

Full stomach or not


----------



## GrouchyDog

Brand-dang newbie here, first post and all!

Are smokes in samplers sold by online retailers lower quality than buying the same cigars in boxes or at a B&M? Can't recall now, but I've seen a couple of comments here & there that make me think that samplers may be bottom-of-the-humidor semi-rejects. If so, I'll be a little disappointed, because I like getting samplers until I can get a better idea of what I like. Thanks for any guidance...


----------



## ProbateGeek

GrouchyDog said:


> Brand-dang newbie here, first post and all!
> 
> Are smokes in samplers sold by online retailers lower quality than buying the same cigars in boxes or at a B&M? Can't recall now, but I've seen a couple of comments here & there that make me think that samplers may be bottom-of-the-humidor semi-rejects. If so, I'll be a little disappointed, because I like getting samplers until I can get a better idea of what I like. Thanks for any guidance...


Well, since no one else is stepping up: welcome to puff, Alan.

Some of the best cigars I've ever smoked were out of samplers, and some of the worst I've smoked were from a full box. All depends on WHICH cigar you're sampling, and from whom you're purchasing it. I say buy your samplers from a reputable website or local shop, give them sufficient rest from the trip to you (if not purchased locally), then enjoy. You'll figure out soon enough what and whom to stay away from.

Have a good time here!


----------



## nfusion770

When leaving someone feedback there is a section for a private note. Does this just generate a PM or is it some other kind of message that I am not aware of? Seems like it is an efficient way to leave feedback while also notifying them directly that a package has arrived safely.


----------



## Mante

nfusion770 said:


> When leaving someone feedback there is a section for a private note. Does this just generate a PM or is it some other kind of message that I am not aware of? Seems like it is an efficient way to leave feedback while also notifying them directly that a package has arrived safely.


When the receiver views their settings tab (upper right of the screen) they can see who bumped them & the comment will be alongside the username.


----------



## nfusion770

Thanks for the reply.

It sounds like you are talking about giving someone rep points, is that correct?

What I meant to ask about was the private note part of leaving itrader feedback. Sorry, I should have been more clear.



Tashaz said:


> When the receiver views their settings tab (upper right of the screen) they can see who bumped them & the comment will be alongside the username.


----------



## Mante

nfusion770 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> It sounds like you are talking about giving someone rep points, is that correct?
> 
> What I meant to ask about was the private note part of leaving itrader feedback. Sorry, I should have been more clear.


LOL. All good. The "Additional" part in iTrader displays the same as the general message but can only be read by the recipient & sender (in the iTrader feedback area).


----------



## nfusion770

Cool- thanks.



Tashaz said:


> LOL. All good. The "Additional" part in iTrader displays the same as the general message but can only be read by the recipient & sender (in the iTrader feedback area).


----------



## T3Hunter

I have just received a couple boxes of cigars that won't fit properly in my coolidor. Will it hurt anything to stand the boxes on end? They fit that way.


----------



## alecshawn

bluedaksi said:


> I've done searches, but give up. What does the "Ring Gauge" in our profiles refer to? Thanks.


Its meaningless. 
If you are a straight shooter....(folks only want to hear what they agree with)....and in time...telling it like it is...you will have a negative ring gauge..."like me" ;-) I dont blow smoke up folks keesters and that rubs folks the wrong way...and i dont give a hoot. LIFE is too good...and i aint got no time for that!!


----------



## Mante

alecshawn said:


> Its meaningless.
> If you are a straight shooter....(folks only want to hear what they agree with)....and in time...telling it like it is...you will have a negative ring gauge..."like me" ;-) I dont blow smoke up folks keesters and that rubs folks the wrong way...and i dont give a hoot. LIFE is too good...and i aint got no time for that!!


Wow Shawn, bitter much? You have had plenty of time on this forum to fit in but alas it seems you have squandered it. Yes, RG means little in reality & should be taken light heartedly (I mean come on, look at mine & I'm an asshat) but there is no way any member here has got into the bigger numbers by being constantly disagreeable. That just ends up sending you negative. Hmmm.....food for thought.

See? I actually meant to ding you but screwed up. Oh well, 21 days & some "spreading around" before I can fix that. :evil:

Keep the questions coming people as you WILL get a logical and polite answer to most anything. :thumb:


----------



## Mante

T3Hunter said:


> I have just received a couple boxes of cigars that won't fit properly in my coolidor. Will it hurt anything to stand the boxes on end? They fit that way.


If you have stable RH control, no you will not do the boxes a disservice.


----------



## capttrips

Tashaz said:


> Wow Shawn, bitter much? You have had plenty of time on this forum to fit in but alas it seems you have squandered it. Yes, RG means little in reality & should be taken light heartedly (I mean come on, look at mine & I'm an asshat) but there is no way any member here has got into the bigger numbers by being constantly disagreeable. That just ends up sending you negative. Hmmm.....food for thought.
> 
> See? I actually meant to ding you but screwed up. Oh well, 21 days & some "spreading around" before I can fix that. :evil:
> 
> Keep the questions coming people as you WILL get a logical and polite answer to most anything. :thumb:


Tashaz, I completely agree with every word you said. I'm still learning to keep my mouth shut. You get what you give around here. Make a contribution and you'll get RG. Be an asks clown and you'll either get dinged or eventually the mods will pink you out. (I can't believe me of all members is about to say this) but you can disagree without beiing a disagreeable douche. Some come here and contribute nothing but angst, some come here and do their best to help (me most of the time)' and some come here to do nothing but be disrespectful and stir things up. If you ever get negative RG it's time to reevaluate how you interact (as I have this week).


----------



## capttrips

T3Hunter said:


> I have just received a couple boxes of cigars that won't fit properly in my coolidor. Will it hurt anything to stand the boxes on end? They fit that way.


They'll be fine as long as humidity is maintained at an acceptable level.


----------



## jhedrick83

capttrips said:


> Tashaz, I completely agree with every word you said. I'm still learning to keep my mouth shut. You get what you give around here. Make a contribution and you'll get RG. Be an asks clown and you'll either get dinged or eventually the mods will pink you out. (I can't believe me of all members is about to say this) but you can disagree without beiing a disagreeable douche. Some come here and contribute nothing but angst, some come here and do their best to help (me most of the time)' and some come here to do nothing but be disrespectful and stir things up. If you ever get negative RG it's time to reevaluate how you interact (as I have this week).


Well said Dave! Some + RG for you. A great part of puff is the advice and discussion that takes place, I see a lot of threads where there may be disagreements, but negative RG isn't being traded. The vast majority of S/BOTLs are quite reasonable and helpful. I've always taken RG as a sign of how much experience the user has and somewhat of a gauge of how much their advice can help (not that lower RG users don't have good advice, quite a few have excellent advice).


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

I believe I must provide my incite  because I am new here and I have a sense of humor. I attempt to help and I try to bring some light also.. Some may think am a total loon but hey not everyone can eat cigars with mustard... So far everyone has been fairly decent I think people are a bit clannish and the way to increase ring gauge is probably getting involved in the pay it forwards etc.. I believe just commenting on the boards is one thing but actually getting involved is another.. I would love to get more involved in the cigar community but I am pretty rough and a bit of a loon you can take it however but that is how I am. Most of the time I am not trying to be a trouble maker etc but I have a disruptive mind  that's just my 2 cents and really no one has knocked me and I believe my behavior is borderline... maybe someone can tell me otherwise.. but I believe all forums are a sort of tyranny anyways and requires discretion you must be understanding to a degree.. You can't come out and be like all of you have been doing it wrong you are suppose to be dipping the cigar in mustard first! Etc.. I think any public forum requires some tac and people are going to disagree with you just the laws of the numbers etc.. Now am I going to agree with everything said just because the admins / ops think something no  I have my own mind but I adjust sometimes how I say things so is to not offend anyone or rubb someone wrong.. I believe everyone should have learn this back in elementary school how to play nice...  I think it is interesting to see smokers who come from different income brackets coming together and with the large economic differences am surprised there isn't more arrogance etc so everyone gets a :thumb: for keeping the arrogance to a minimum.. I think this is where the civilized hold back what they really think and be tactful. I attempt to follow that similar line, but no one wants to know what I really think unfiltered or augmented for general consumption...  If I went around saying how I really feel about things I would be locked up and banned from the forum lol


Now you may say someone who uses the letter I 28 times in one post maybe a bit of a narcissistic egomaniac that may be the case but am working on it...


----------



## nfusion770

This place is a joy. Sometimes people are a little more abrasive than they probably need to be, but for the most part everyone is overly considerate and open minded. 

I have been a long time member of local sports message board and it is so brutal and cynical I can hardly stand it. A lot of internet tough guys, people who post whatever pops into their heads and a lot of people who are there just to stir things up. Being there for 10 years you get to know people and tune out a lot of the garbage, but still, you couldn't get an honest answer if you offered straight cash. Maybe it is the target market as cigars seem to appeal to people with a more relaxed demeanor and sports tends to incite conflict which spills over into politics, religion, general talk etc. It is refreshing that Puff avoids this type of tension.


----------



## ezlevor

I feel like this is a common issue with internet forums. There's always a group of regulars, and if you rub them the wrong way or whatever, you won't be welcome with open arms. If some of the other boards I frequent had a system like the ring gauge here, it'd be a disaster.

Just remember kids...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

262 Paradigm Toro
7-20-4 Lancero
Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto
Antonio Benitez Robusto Maduro
Arturo Fuente Story 
Arturo Fuente OpusX BBMF
Arturo Fuente OpusX Perfection X
Arturo Fuente OpusX xXx
Arturo Fuente OpusX Perfecxion No. 2
Arturo Fuente Anejo 77
Arturo Fuente Anejo 55
Ashton VSG Eclipse
Ashton VSG Belicoso #1 
Avo Limited Edition 2011 Diademas
Berger & Argenti Entubar Torpedo
Berger & Argenti Entubar V32 Rogue Rothschild
Cabaiguan Guapos
Cabaiguan Robusto Extra
Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona No. 1
Davidoff Colorado Claro Short Perfecto
Don Kiki Brown Label Toro
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Delicias
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generoso
Dona Flor Reserva Especial Robusto
Drew Estate Liga Privada #9 
Emilio Cigars Grimalkin Toro
God of Fire Serie B Double Robusto 2011
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Toro
La Aroma de Cuba and San Cristobal Limited Edition Lancero Collection 
La Musa M&#9 59;ῦ&#9 63;&#9 45; Toro
La Palina Family Series Alison
La Sirena Trident
Litto Gomez Diez Small Batch No. 2
My Father Cedros Deluxe Cervantes Cigar
My Father No. 1
My Father Le Bijou 1922
Padron 1926 #2 
Padron 1926 80th ANNIVERSARY
Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Exclusivo
Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Torpedo
Padron Family Reserve #44 
Padron family RESERVE #45 
Padron family reserve #85 
La Palina Goldie Laguito No.2

Some maybe not able to get.. but this is my buy list if am buying any boxes of stuff to get the humidor it is coming out of this list now I have some of these already, but I wanted to see what people would pick out of the list.. I am a HUGE opus fan I also like the Padron's more on the 1926 side... Some of these I never tried I like the Liga 9 etc but its kinda subtle great cigar though... So most people put this in the general forum I am putting it here because I believe it is a bit dunno  to ask others what to buy.. But out of this list if you had to pick 4 or 6 what would you pick not taking Price into consideration just saying here is a list pick 4-6 out of it... and which would you avoid...


----------



## T3Hunter

Thanks all,

Next question- The Beetles!

Is there a life span on beetle eggs? For example is there a threshold where if a cigar is 1, 2, 5, or maybe 10 years old and beetles haven't hatched yet, any eggs are no longer viable?

Also, where I live the temperature in the basement where my humidor is never gets over 70 degrees. Does that mean I'm beetleproof and don't need to worry about freezing cigars?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

T3Hunter said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> Next question- The Beetles!
> 
> Is there a life span on beetle eggs? For example is there a threshold where if a cigar is 1, 2, 5, or maybe 10 years old and beetles haven't hatched yet, any eggs are no longer viable?
> 
> Also, where I live the temperature in the basement where my humidor is never gets over 70 degrees. Does that mean I'm beetleproof and don't need to worry about freezing cigars?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/284282-beetle-question.html

Lasioderma serricorne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cigarette Beetle - Entomology - Penn State University

Most cigars your premiums etc imports have already been frozen... Now some people are dead set on freezing their cigars etc... I will have to wait until I lose some cash before I am a believer in the mighty beetle... But you do what you think is good.. I keep my wineador at 65F and around 65 RH and I mostly buy premiums so am not to worried about it... They can live a long time as an egg long time from what I understand how long I believe in the post they said up to 10 years but the conditions would ruin your cigars... People have gotten them after a year or so... I have yet to have any beetle issues so am sure someone who has lost box after resting awhile on a HTF am sure they have a very different perspective...


----------



## T3Hunter

Thanks CP, some great information in those links you posted.


----------



## Bruck

T3Hunter said:


> I have just received a couple boxes of cigars that won't fit properly in my coolidor. Will it hurt anything to stand the boxes on end? They fit that way.


Yer okay as long as there's no vertical pressure on them. Cigars can take some sideways pressure, but pressure along the long axis will cause damage.


----------



## B-daddy

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Arturo Fuente OpusX Perfection X
> Arturo Fuente Anejo 77
> Berger & Argenti Entubar Torpedo
> Litto Gomez Diez Small Batch No. 2
> Padron 1926 #2
> La Palina Goldie Laguito No.2
> QUOTE]
> 
> Meh, I'll go with these 6.


----------



## T3Hunter

Well, after 4 days of reading I finally made it through all 125 pages! I'm pretty sure I deserve a scotch and cigar for that accomplishment- I may have to treat myself.

Some great information, tips and humour in this here thread.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

B-daddy said:


> CarnivorousPelican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arturo Fuente OpusX Perfection X
> Arturo Fuente Anejo 77
> Berger & Argenti Entubar Torpedo
> Litto Gomez Diez Small Batch No. 2
> Padron 1926 #2
> La Palina Goldie Laguito No.2
> QUOTE]
> 
> Meh, I'll go with these 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something I should add that you think every humidor should have resting or aging that is in the medium to full area? I was surprised by that tat taa 2012 that was a delicious cigar but not something I would smoke every day...
Click to expand...


----------



## B-daddy

I'd recommend everyone stock something from Don Pepin Garcia. Either his name brand, my father, tatuaje. Maybe the Tat Miami? Cojonu? Or maybe the La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor? I dig that flavor profile. Pepper, chocolate, and leather (in varying degrees).

I know the list is Fuente heavy but maybe the Work of Art.



CarnivorousPelican said:


> B-daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something I should add that you think every humidor should have resting or aging that is in the medium to full area? I was surprised by that tat taa 2012 that was a delicious cigar but not something I would smoke every day...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mante

T3Hunter said:


> Well, after 4 days of reading I finally made it through all 125 pages! I'm pretty sure I deserve a *BOTTLE of* scotch and *BOX of *cigars for that accomplishment- I may have to treat myself.
> 
> Some great information, tips and humour in this here thread.


Fixed! LOL. Man if you read all 125 pages then I salute you. :biggrin:


----------



## TTecheTTe

jabuan said:


> Anybody else listen to jazz or Latin music when they smoke? I swear it makes even a mediocre stick more enjoyable. Hehehehe


Yes! Especially Luis Miguel.



A.McSmoke said:


> Why, when you revisit a 2in. leftover from the previous night, it hits you so much harder than it did when you initially smoked the cigar?


Because nicotine concentrates as you smoke. I do this intentionally for some, when I'm wanting a short, high vit-N kick to start the day.



capttrips said:


> ...you can disagree without beiing a disagreeable douche. Some come here and contribute nothing but angst, some come here and do their best to help (me most of the time)' and some come here to do nothing but be disrespectful and stir things up. If you ever get negative RG it's time to reevaluate how you interact (as I have this week).


Well said. Puff "humor" can be lost on noobs until they get into the drift. My biggest complaint is when noobs, most particularly new smokers, are intentionally given misinformation (or bad information from the ignornant).

@T3Hunter Re: Vertical Storage of Boxes:


capttrips said:


> They'll be fine as long as humidity is maintained at an acceptable level.





Bruck said:


> Yer okay as long as there's no vertical pressure on them. Cigars can take some sideways pressure, but pressure along the long axis will cause damage.


Ditto. I've stored boxes of cigars vertically for years, as as long as they are kept in the box (you can stack a box on top) at proper RH they are fine (just be careful not to "drop" them down in your coolerdor, and that you maintain some air space between boxes).


----------



## TTecheTTe

Will someone please bump @capttrips for me? I'm afraid I'll forget when I'm able...

Old dogs  learning new tricks and fine advice to noobs deserves a big hug... :hug:



capttrips said:


> ...some come here and do their best to help (me most of the time)' and some come here to do nothing but be disrespectful and stir things up. If you ever get negative RG it's time to reevaluate how you interact (as I have this week).





capttrips said:


> They'll be fine as long as humidity is maintained at an acceptable level.


----------



## B-daddy

TTecheTTe said:


> Will someone please bump @capttrips for me? I'm afraid I'll forget when I'm able...
> 
> Old dogs  learning new tricks and fine advice to noobs deserves a big hug... :hug:


Done. I meant to do it anyway...I'll forgo the big hug though.


----------



## T3Hunter

Tashaz said:


> Fixed! LOL. Man if you read all 125 pages then I salute you. :biggrin:


Thanks for the suggestion Tashaz, If the wife asks why I keep buying this stuff, I can now tell her "The internet told me to!" lol


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

B-daddy said:


> I'd recommend everyone stock something from Don Pepin Garcia. Either his name brand, my father, tatuaje. Maybe the Tat Miami? Cojonu? Or maybe the La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor? I dig that flavor profile. Pepper, chocolate, and leather (in varying degrees).I know the list is Fuente heavy but maybe the Work of Art.


My revised list added some daily smokes in there I already bought the tat taa 2012's I believe the retailer has 1 box left

1	Tetejua le 2012
1	Tetejua le 2012
1	Tampa Sweethearts No. 500	
1	5 Vegas Classic robusto 
1	Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Cigars Robusto
1	Ashton VSG #1 
1	Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso No. 2
1	Tatuaje Cojonu 2012

What is currently being determined...

1	Liga Pravada #9 Belicoso ( running low )
1	My Father No. 1 Robusto
1	Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona No. 1
2	AF Cuban Belicoso ( wanted to reup )
1	TATUAJE EL TRIUNFADOR THE OLD MAN AND THE C - BOX	
1	My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro	
1	La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra Torpedo	
1	Flor de Antillas toro
1	God of Fire Serie B Double Robusto 2011

Going to save for the Opus's when they are back in supply so putting away some money for the Liga FFP&Dirty Rats, and Opus's.. The Anejo's I already have some 55's resting waiting for the 77 sharks to be back in supply or I would have to get a couple samplers which I would rather wait for a full box... Thanks for the input am huge on overthinking stuff and I will need to add another wineador also for storage... I figure after these I will chill out resupply my daily smokes mid next month and wait for the opus's etc then splurge again  What am really unsure about is the Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona No. 1 and God of Fire Serie B Double Robusto 2011. I already have Padron's hence why they didn't make the list... I consider myself a noob still and just building a basic stash and I appreciate all the info and input I have received and everything puff users have contributed thanks...


----------



## Tritones

T3Hunter said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Tashaz, If the wife asks why I keep buying this stuff, I can now tell her "The internet told me to!" lol


Warren is my go-to guy when my wife asks about my cigar purchases. "Warren told me to."

Yeah, it doesn't work much ...


----------



## Thedroller

My question is about essential oils in cigars, it is a 3 tiered question also. So we all know that cigars have essential oils. This is what gives them their taste. Well the first part of my question concerns the tar-like, wet oils that occasionally seep from the head of a cigar, usaually in the final third. The first time I noticed this it was after smoking a few boxes worth and I got a sampler and I was smoking a CAO Criollo. I noticed these tar like oils had actually been so abundant that by the start of the final third the draw which had previously been on point started to suffer. Anyway my question is this, (since I have noticed that these oil build up most frequently occurs on the more expensive brands) is this actually oils which are desired, or just tar build up , or both. The next part of my question is sometimes i will smoke a cigar of the same brand and same box , a short story for example and it did not have any excess oil/tar that was noticable , but others, (like i said out of the same box, only variable is that I took a handful of these and removed them from the box with 69% boveda packs and put them in my desktop humidor) had considerable occurance of the iol build-up before and after the couple that didn't. So lastly is the absense of this an indication that perhaps the stick in question which didn't have excess oils/tar was under humified? I hope i was able to articulate this adequately so as to be clear and concise to any who will consider giving me any incite. Thanks in advance ,Derek.


----------



## Mante

T3Hunter said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Tashaz, If the wife asks why I keep buying this stuff, I can now tell her "The internet told me to!" lol





Tritones said:


> Warren is my go-to guy when my wife asks about my cigar purchases. "Warren told me to."
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't work much ...


Hahahahaaaa....doesn't work for me either. out::hmm:


----------



## fiatster

I was wondering what the rules are for posting pictures. I searched and found 1.5mil bytes for noobs and 2 mil bytes for 100 posts and over. So in stupid terms, what does this mean? As in pixel size or byte limit.


----------



## Mante

fiatster said:


> I was wondering what the rules are for posting pictures. I searched and found 1.5mil bytes for noobs and 2 mil bytes for 100 posts and over. So in stupid terms, what does this mean? As in pixel size or byte limit.


No idea Mike but maybe if you pose this same question in the "Questions, bugs, suggestions" area then Dave73 will more than likely see it & give you your answer. :thumb:


----------



## fiatster

Thanks Warren. Done. G'day mate


Tashaz said:


> No idea Mike but maybe if you pose this same question in the "Questions, bugs, suggestions" area then Dave73 will more than likely see it & give you your answer. :thumb:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thedroller said:


> My question is about essential oils in cigars...the first part of my question concerns the tar-like, wet oils that occasionally seep from the head of a cigar, usaually in the final third. ...tar like oils had actually been so abundant that by the start of the final third the draw which had previously been on point started to suffer...next part of my question is sometimes i will smoke a cigar of the same brand and same box , a short story for example and it did not have any excess oil/tar that was noticable , but others, (like i said out of the same box, only variable is that I took a handful of these and removed them from the box with 69% boveda packs and put them in my desktop humidor) had considerable occurance of the iol build-up before and after the couple that didn't...


This is a tough question, and I've been giving it considerable thought, pondering it as I've been smoking various cigars. I can't say that I've ever seen "tar-like, wet oils that occasionally seep from the head of a cigar" in 25 years. I've even intentionally smoke a few sticks too fast, wiping the head on a white napkin and even spitting (at intervals, even to the nub) and couldn't reproduce your experience.

Smoking too fast will, however, produce significant tar, particularly in the final third and this will negatively effect flavor. Could you perhaps be tasting this, but actually seeing the saliva on the head? Higher nicotine sticks will produce more saliva, which is one reason that I smoke (I have Sjogren's Syndrome) and smoke primarily dark leaf (and ligero).

Dark leaf does have more "oil" (aldehydes and esters), but it does not really make a cigar "oily." These cigars (Corojo and Criollo in particular) require a RH of less than 65% at all times, with a preferance closer to 60%.

Hope this answers some of your questions, at least.


----------



## B-daddy

Thedroller said:


> My question is about essential oils in cigars, it is a 3 tiered question also. So we all know that cigars have essential oils. This is what gives them their taste. Well the first part of my question concerns the tar-like, wet oils that occasionally seep from the head of a cigar, usaually in the final third. The first time I noticed this it was after smoking a few boxes worth and I got a sampler and I was smoking a CAO Criollo. I noticed these tar like oils had actually been so abundant that by the start of the final third the draw which had previously been on point started to suffer. Anyway my question is this, (since I have noticed that these oil build up most frequently occurs on the more expensive brands) is this actually oils which are desired, or just tar build up , or both. The next part of my question is sometimes i will smoke a cigar of the same brand and same box , a short story for example and it did not have any excess oil/tar that was noticable , but others, (like i said out of the same box, only variable is that I took a handful of these and removed them from the box with 69% boveda packs and put them in my desktop humidor) had considerable occurance of the iol build-up before and after the couple that didn't. So lastly is the absense of this an indication that perhaps the stick in question which didn't have excess oils/tar was under humified? I hope i was able to articulate this adequately so as to be clear and concise to any who will consider giving me any incite. Thanks in advance ,Derek.


I've experienced this a few times. I've attached a couple of pictures of the latest instance.

Each time has been while smoking cigars with Ligero filler and on one occasion I noted that there were hints of green on the tobacco. Not sure what the green indicates (young tobacco, incomplete fermentation???). The "wet oils" you refer to I call "resins." In my experience, they are bitter to the taste (overpoweringly so) and make perception/enjoyment of other flavors nearly impossible. When they come in contact with my tongue and/or lips, all I taste is an acrid bitterness. In addition to the taste, the accumulation makes the draw very tight, which leads to pulling hard on the cigar to get smoke and, thus, more resin output. In the latest instance, I cut about 1/4 inch more off the head of the cigar and it solved both the resin accumulation and draw problems. Salvaged the remainder of the smoke.


----------



## TTecheTTe

B-daddy said:


> I've experienced this a few times. I've attached a couple of pictures of the latest instance...all I taste is an acrid bitterness...


Wow, thanks for those awesome pics! I do smoke a lot of Ligero, including the LTD DL, but have never had it - even after fast-smoking the past few days to try to produce some.


----------



## Dark Rose

B-daddy said:


> I've experienced this a few times. I've attached a couple of pictures of the latest instance.
> 
> Each time has been while smoking cigars with Ligero filler and on one occasion I noted that there were hints of green on the tobacco. Not sure what the green indicates (young tobacco, incomplete fermentation???). The "wet oils" you refer to I call "resins." In my experience, they are bitter to the taste (overpoweringly so) and make perception/enjoyment of other flavors nearly impossible. When they come in contact with my tongue and/or lips, all I taste is an acrid bitterness. In addition to the taste, the accumulation makes the draw very tight, which leads to pulling hard on the cigar to get smoke and, thus, more resin output. In the latest instance, I cut about 1/4 inch more off the head of the cigar and it solved both the resin accumulation and draw problems. Salvaged the remainder of the smoke.


I've had that as well, normally just clip it again and problem normally solved... Usually happens towards the last third, and more so on torpedos and perfectos, with a tapered head. I assumed it builds up the concentration. I always heard it referred to as just plain old nicotine buildup, and it is NASTY.


----------



## Habanolover

bluedaksi said:


> I've done searches, but give up. What does the "Ring Gauge" in our profiles refer to? Thanks.


Although it has been answered I will do so again so that others who have not read the thread except for a page or two are not confused by one of the responses given.

RG is pretty useless. Just a way of saying "good post, you made me laugh, etc". Those with large RG are not necessarily more educated about cigars, more trustworthy, etc. Sometimes people that have become friends here will give each other RG "just for the heck of it".

I will say that any poster who has a negative RG did something to warrant it. I am sure most any member hesitates on giving negs unless there is a very blatant reason for doing so. Those who act like they are the be-all end-all will usually end up in the neg. Differences of opinion are commonplace here (as they are everywhere) and most do not get upset about them. A member who has a neg RG may want to rethink their reasons for being here. This is so much more than just an internet forum. It is a community and as with an community the members are at the least expected to try to fit in. If that is not possible then they would probably be better off to find another forum which suits their personality a little better.

Reading your posts and the way you handle yourself here I think you will find that you fit quite well within this community. :tu

Sorry for the long post. I just didn't want others to receive false information.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Has anyone had tar buildup like that on tobacco aged 3+ years? ( not in your humidor but tobacco aged 3+ years ). I was under the impression that tar buildup was from the tobacco not being properly fermented ( rushed ) / aged long enough...


----------



## Habanolover

I have seen the tar build-up on a PAM before. Not sure if it was a "26 or a "64 but it was definitely aged tobacco.


----------



## Thedroller

Thank you for the input! I find myself frequently unsure of different aspects of storing & smoking cigars primarily due to how subjective this hobby is. I definitely should have signed up here long ago! I plan on being afrequent contributer here now though


----------



## BamaDoc77

the oil thing seems to happen a fair amount on Padron x000 series in my experience


----------



## Mac05

Habanolover said:


> Although it has been answered I will do so again so that others who have not read the thread except for a page or two are not confused by one of the responses given.
> 
> RG is pretty useless. Just a way of saying "good post, you made me laugh, etc". Those with large RG are not necessarily more educated about cigars, more trustworthy, etc. Sometimes people that have become friends here will give each other RG "just for the heck of it".
> 
> I will say that any poster who has a negative RG did something to warrant it. I am sure most any member hesitates on giving negs unless there is a very blatant reason for doing so. Those who act like they are the be-all end-all will usually end up in the neg. Differences of opinion are commonplace here (as they are everywhere) and most do not get upset about them. A member who has a neg RG may want to rethink their reasons for being here. This is so much more than just an internet forum. It is a community and as with an community the members are at the least expected to try to fit in. If that is not possible then they would probably be better off to find another forum which suits their personality a little better.
> 
> Reading your posts and the way you handle yourself here I think you will find that you fit quite well within this community. :tu
> 
> Sorry for the long post. I just didn't want others to receive false information.


I'm glad I've actually seen this explained now. I had a guess that this is what it meant but wasn't too sure.


----------



## capt.morgan

When posting pictures, how do members make the picture big instead of a thumbnail? When I post pics they always are thumbnail size and then you have to click on the image to see it full size. Other members post pictures that are not reduced in size. The pictures I post are not huge and should easily fit in the page so I don't understand why they turn into thumbnails.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

capt.morgan said:


> When posting pictures, how do members make the picture big instead of a thumbnail? When I post pics they always are thumbnail size and then you have to click on the image to see it full size. Other members post pictures that are not reduced in size. The pictures I post are not huge and should easily fit in the page so I don't understand why they turn into thumbnails.


Isn't this the difference between inserting an image and attaching a image..

So what I normally do is goto insert image and put in the URL of the image... Ya so if you upload the file to puff it shows as an attached image instead of inline...


----------



## fiatster

So what is the largest size you can post Pelican?


CarnivorousPelican said:


> Isn't this the difference between inserting an image and attaching a image..
> 
> So what I normally do is goto insert image and put in the URL of the image... Ya so if you upload the file to puff it shows as an attached image instead of inline...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

2 mbyte is for uploaded to puff... VB doesn't limit it if its stored on remote.. so it is going to be cut by the frame... So if you want to post larger pics Hi res etc I would grab a photobucket account or one of these free image hosting accounts and reference your images that are stored there...


insert image->url->uncheck retrieve remote file box


----------



## fiatster

Soooo...Does this mean I should call you Mr. CarnivorousPelican from now on?.


CarnivorousPelican said:


> 2 mbyte is for uploaded to puff... VB doesn't limit it if its stored on remote.. so it is going to be cut by the frame...


----------



## fiatster

Thanks. And good suggestion about the remote account. I'll try it. I have a Picsa, so maybe I can do it from that.


CarnivorousPelican said:


> 2 mbyte is for uploaded to puff... VB doesn't limit it if its stored on remote.. so it is going to be cut by the frame... So if you want to post larger pics Hi res etc I would grab a photobucket account or one of these free image hosting accounts and reference your images that are stored there...
> 
> insert image->url->uncheck retrieve remote file box


----------



## fiatster

Test


----------



## Tritones

fiatster said:


> So what is the largest size you can post Pelican?


I don't know - I've never tried posting pelicans ... :biggrin:


----------



## Mante

Tritones said:


> I don't know - I've never tried posting pelicans ... :biggrin:


Can't be much harder than posting dropbears in reality as long as you consider the wind direction & current dew point. :madgrin:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Jeeeeeez! :doh: Don't forget to calibrate the vector!


----------



## Tritones

Pelicans might actually be easier, since they take to posts naturally:


----------



## MikeW

OK then. What is the meaning of "length of finish"? Or for that matter, what is "the finish"?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

MikeW said:


> OK then. What is the meaning of "length of finish"? Or for that matter, what is "the finish"?





http://www.cigaradvisor.com/general/q-a/finish-defined said:


> A. The "finish" is the taste that lingers on your palate after you've blown the smoke out of your mouth. The term is also used for wine tasting. With regard to cigars, the length of the finish is usually dependent on the strength or and/or complexity of the cigar. Milder cigars tend to have a shorter finish, while heavier cigars will have a longer finish. Sometimes the finish is where you'll pick up those nuances of "leather, cocoa, pepper, cedar," etc., but the aroma plays a big part in it, too. The more "flavors" your palate is able to detect, often the more complex the smoke. The finish can help you determine how well-balanced the cigar is, too.
> 
> A "clean finish" is one in which the smoke disperses the flavors on the palate long enough to be savored without lingering. You could say it's a short finish with all the properties of a long finish. Moreover, after the cigar is put out, the taste doesn't linger in your mouth.
> 
> Of course, like the flavor of a cigar, the finish is also subjective. To determine the finish of your cigar, take a puff, swirl the smoke around in your mouth a little before blowing it out, then concentrate on what you taste afterwards. Blowing some of the remaining smoke out through the nose will also help you define some of the flavors in the cigar.


:banana:


----------



## fiatster

Ok, here's one for you. I know that keeping cigars in the refrigerator is not good because they will dry out, but what about keeping them in the refrigerator but inside a humidor with some Heartfelt beads? Why do I ask you may ask is because I'm a lazy old bum. My smoking lounge/porch is prone to large temperature fluctuations so I keep my stash in my cave in the basement. It stays nice and cool down there, about 65 degrees year around. If I want a smoke I have to drag my lazy butt down there to get one. I was thinking that if I kept a small humidor in my little fridg on the porch, I would save myself all that unnecessary exercise of going down stairs. So whatdaya think?


----------



## gnbrotz

I'm about to use a draw tool on a cigar for the first time (actually just a straightened large paper clip). Is a single insertion standard to resolve the problem, or is it regularly necessary to make more than one "tunnel"?


----------



## z0diac

gnbrotz said:


> I'm about to use a draw tool on a cigar for the first time (actually just a straightened large paper clip). Is a single insertion standard to resolve the problem, or is it regularly necessary to make more than one "tunnel"?


I've done stuff like that in the past only to have the 'tunnels' very quickly squeeze tight again. Sometimes super tight cigars are just not worthy of smoking.


----------



## capt.morgan

fiatster said:


> Ok, here's one for you. I know that keeping cigars in the refrigerator is not good because they will dry out, but what about keeping them in the refrigerator but inside a humidor with some Heartfelt beads?


It depends on how cold your refrigerator gets. If below 65 degrees then the aging process is impaired, although perhaps this is a good thing for cigars that do not age well..? Also, with a colder temperature you will most likely need to change your humidification system as RH is directly affected by temperature.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gnbrotz said:


> I'm about to use a draw tool on a cigar for the first time (actually just a straightened large paper clip). Is a single insertion standard to resolve the problem, or is it regularly necessary to make more than one "tunnel"?


Might want to keep a pipe handy for the over-plugged cigars. Just go to town with your cutter, rub out, and enjoy yourself 7 or 8 bowls of your favorite cigar.


----------



## z0diac

capt.morgan said:


> It depends on how cold your refrigerator gets. If below 65 degrees then the aging process is impaired, although perhaps this is a good thing for cigars that do not age well..? Also, with a colder temperature you will most likely need to change your humidification system as RH is directly affected by temperature.


Keep in mind that air loses its ability to hold moisture as the temperature drops. So 70% humidity at 70F will NOT be 70% humidity at 50F. On top of that, putting a humid humidor into a fridge could cause the moisture inside the humidor to start condensing on the cigars, which could result in splotches, or even worse - mold.

If you HAVE to fridge-store them, I'd do it in a dry fridge with no added moisture, then when you want to smoke the cigars, place them in a regular humidor for a couple days (after coming to room temperature outside the humidor of course, because placing a cold cigar inside a warm moist environment will also cause humidity to condense on the cigar)


----------



## spamjuice

Okay, I am sucker for screaming deals and I got an email flyer from CI for a Gurkha Motherlode Sampler at a whopping $1,000 usd off MSRP!!! The only Gurkha I've ever tried was a Legend Vintage 2001 which I liked. Is this deal too good to be true?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

spamjuice said:


> Okay, I am sucker for screaming deals and I got an email flyer from CI for a Gurkha Motherlode Sampler at a whopping $1,000 usd off MSRP!!! The only Gurkha I've ever tried was a Legend Vintage 2001 which I liked. Is this deal too good to be true?


If you like Ghurka ya it is worth it... The 5 Ghurkha Beauty are 8 dollar stick  so that is about 40 bucks right there...


----------



## capttrips

spamjuice said:


> Okay, I am sucker for screaming deals and I got an email flyer from CI for a Gurkha Motherlode Sampler at a whopping $1,000 usd off MSRP!!! The only Gurkha I've ever tried was a Legend Vintage 2001 which I liked. Is this deal too good to be true?


Guhrka is in the process of housecleaning a lot of their lines so you're going to see a ton of great deals like this. If you like Gurkha or want to try Gurkha have at it. Only you know if you like it.


----------



## Mante

spamjuice said:


> Okay, I am sucker for screaming deals and I got an email flyer from CI for a Gurkha Motherlode Sampler at a whopping $1,000 usd off MSRP!!! The only Gurkha I've ever tried was a Legend Vintage 2001 which I liked. Is this deal too good to be true?


You forgot the [sarcasm] tags. No matter what the brand is, if it's $1000 off then it better still be priced at $10K or someone is pulling your chain.


----------



## ten08

spamjuice said:


> Okay, I am sucker for screaming deals and I got an email flyer from CI for a Gurkha Motherlode Sampler at a whopping $1,000 usd off MSRP!!! The only Gurkha I've ever tried was a Legend Vintage 2001 which I liked. Is this deal too good to be true?


It's a good deal if (a) you like Gurkha cigars, and (b) *you like BIG cigars*. I wouldn't call it a 'screaming' deal because of what Dave and Warren pointed out. Gurkha's MSRP is a joke. Shop around and you'll see what the actual sale prices are. Also, you may not want to load up with 40 if you can get fewer for close to the same price/stick.

Good luck and :welcome: to Puff!


----------



## spamjuice

ten08 said:


> It's a good deal if (a) you like Gurkha cigars, and (b) *you like BIG cigars*. I wouldn't call it a 'screaming' deal because of what Dave and Warren pointed out. Gurkha's MSRP is a joke. Shop around and you'll see what the actual sale prices are. Also, you may not want to load up with 40 if you can get fewer for close to the same price/stick.
> 
> Good luck and :welcome: to Puff!


So a follow up to "questions you think too stupid to ask"; I'm obviously new to this hobby and this forum. I looked through the stickies and could not find forum guidelines referring to hijacking threads. Would I run afoul with forum rules if I asked for recommendations in response to some of the comments since it is not considered as keeping the thread on subject?


----------



## B-daddy

spamjuice said:


> So a follow up to "questions you think too stupid to ask"; I'm obviously new to this hobby and this forum. I looked through the stickies and could not find forum guidelines referring to hijacking threads. Would I run afoul with forum rules if I asked for recommendations in response to some of the comments since it is not considered as keeping the thread on subject?


Tough to say, just ask. If stuff goes too far astray, someone will be sure to slap you back in line. ...er, I mean, provide you cheerful guidance and direction.


----------



## Mante

spamjuice said:


> So a follow up to "questions you think too stupid to ask"; I'm obviously new to this hobby and this forum. I looked through the stickies and could not find forum guidelines referring to hijacking threads. Would I run afoul with forum rules if I asked for recommendations in response to some of the comments since it is not considered as keeping the thread on subject?


In this thread I cannot see how that would be frowned upon, it's an "anything goes question asking thread" after all. If in doubt just start a new thread asking your question.


----------



## spamjuice

Tashaz said:


> In this thread I cannot see how that would be frowned upon, it's an "anything goes question asking thread" after all. If in doubt just start a new thread asking your question.


Okay, let me give this a shot then. As I've said, I've only started and have been gifted a sampler of Gran Habano and Chosen One III from CI. I didn't like every one of the varieties in said samplers. I really liked the following: Punch Pita, Ave Maria Lionheart, Man O'War Ruination, Gran Habano 3 SLS and #3 Habano. I'm not ready to commit to a box yet and would like to continue with samplers, can you guys give me some recommendations? My online shop of preference is CI, but I would consider using others.


----------



## spamjuice

spamjuice said:


> So a follow up to "questions you think too stupid to ask"; I'm obviously new to this hobby and this forum. I looked through the stickies and could not find forum guidelines referring to hijacking threads. Would I run afoul with forum rules if I asked for recommendations in response to some of the comments since it is not considered as keeping the thread on subject?


Thanks Adam, I was so awe struck with the $1000 off MSRP that I failed to notice the sizes of the sampler cigars. My preference is definitely not a cigar with a 60 RG...


----------



## capttrips

Just so I don't get myself in hot water (*AGAIN) **SMOKE WHAT YOU LIKE, LIKE WHAT YOU SMOKE!!!!!*
What did and didn't you like about said cigars? Was it the flavors, ring guage, etc.? What's your price point? Are you looking for cheap or inexpensive (there's a difference) cigars? Are you serious about cigars and plan on continuing the journey? I speak only for myself (doesn't make it right or wrong) but I don't buy samplers and I don't use CI. Of the cigars Spam mentioned, I've smoked the Ruination and the Punch. The Ruination was a gift and I smoked it long before it was ready. The Punch is a nice cigar, but not very complex. Once those questions are answered we'll be better able to give you suggestions.


----------



## spamjuice

capttrips said:


> Just so I don't get myself in hot water (*AGAIN) **SMOKE WHAT YOU LIKE, LIKE WHAT YOU SMOKE!!!!!*
> What did and didn't you like about said cigars? Was it the flavors, ring guage, etc.? What's your price point? Are you looking for cheap or inexpensive (there's a difference) cigars? Are you serious about cigars and plan on continuing the journey? I speak only for myself (doesn't make it right or wrong) but I don't buy samplers and I don't use CI. Of the cigars Spam mentioned, I've smoked the Ruination and the Punch. The Ruination was a gift and I smoked it long before it was ready. The Punch is a nice cigar, but not very complex. Once those questions are answered we'll be better able to give you suggestions.


In case if I forget to tell you, thank you for your input on this matter, I get caught up easily on the marketing pitch on email flyers. To summarize my situation, I would like to smoke what I like, but I'm too new (dumb/blind) to know what I like to smoke. I feel like I'm blindly buying cigars and end up not liking about half of my selections. The strength guide is not consistent to my taste, some manufacturer's medium is light while others are what seems more medium/ heavy etc. For me the Punch was mellow, and I really enjoyed not having to search for the flavor profile, the taste was very evident and intensified over the course. I believe my preference in cigars is largely influenced by the aroma of the smoke it generates. I am not fond of heavily pepper taste found in some cigars because it comes off harsh to me. I try to follow other member's recommendation and keep the cigars in the humidor for a minimum of one month before lighting it. I have my price point limit to not to exceed $20/cigar, but I would like to spend less if possible. I don't have plans to start a collection, I just enjoy smoking cigars with friends and I want to smoke what I have and not only for special occasions. I currently live in China so NC and CC costs about the same so I've been trying several CC makers. In general, I do not prefer Connecticut wrappers, most of the cigars I disliked the most was with those wrappers. I know my personal taste will change over time and I am looking for a direction. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## capttrips

I put something in your visitor messages. I think it might help.



spamjuice said:


> In case if I forget to tell you, thank you for your input on this matter, I get caught up easily on the marketing pitch on email flyers. To summarize my situation, I would like to smoke what I like, but I'm too new (dumb/blind) to know what I like to smoke. I feel like I'm blindly buying cigars and end up not liking about half of my selections. The strength guide is not consistent to my taste, some manufacturer's medium is light while others are what seems more medium/ heavy etc. For me the Punch was mellow, and I really enjoyed not having to search for the flavor profile, the taste was very evident and intensified over the course. I believe my preference in cigars is largely influenced by the aroma of the smoke it generates. I am not fond of heavily pepper taste found in some cigars because it comes off harsh to me. I try to follow other member's recommendation and keep the cigars in the humidor for a minimum of one month before lighting it. I have my price point limit to not to exceed $20/cigar, but I would like to spend less if possible. I don't have plans to start a collection, I just enjoy smoking cigars with friends and I want to smoke what I have and not only for special occasions. I currently live in China so NC and CC costs about the same so I've been trying several CC makers. In general, I do not prefer Connecticut wrappers, most of the cigars I disliked the most was with those wrappers. I know my personal taste will change over time and I am looking for a direction. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## copper0426

In the interest of just a recommendation. From what you have said I would say try the Padron 3000 maduro nice med smoke good price point.Just keep trying it's how you learn and WRITE a review of what you smoke FOR YOURSELF so you start to know what you like.


----------



## Cremeika

I have a question regarding "creaminess" of a cigar. A few years back i was at an event in a local b&m for an up and coming cigar company (I can't remember the name) but I also ended up smoking an opus x (I believe it was a perfection 2) after smoking a portion of the sponsoring cigar companies stick. The smoke from the opus felt like literal silk on my pallet and it was like that all the way to the nub. Has anyone else had that kind of experience? It is more likely the different blends from the cigars? I have since smoked another perfection by itself and that experience was not anything like the previous.


----------



## Mante

Cremeika said:


> I have a question regarding "creaminess" of a cigar. A few years back i was at an event in a local b&m for an up and coming cigar company (I can't remember the name) but I also ended up smoking an opus x (I believe it was a perfection 2) after smoking a portion of the sponsoring cigar companies stick. The smoke from the opus felt like literal silk on my pallet and it was like that all the way to the nub. Has anyone else had that kind of experience? It is more likely the different blends from the cigars? I have since smoked another perfection by itself and that experience was not anything like the previous.


"Creaminess" is exactly that, how the smoke "feels" in your mouth. Silk is a good descriptor of it too. :thumb:

Much like differing woods will burn harsh & bright or anything down to a soft glow, differing tobaccos will produce different types of smoke.


----------



## D307P

Here's my stupid question. I bought a 2011 Fuente Holiday Sampler in November of last year. There are 2 Opus X inside, and threads about Opus I have read say to leave them rest at least a year or more. Since this is a 2011 sampler, would these Opus be close to 1 1/2 years old, or am I mistaken. Thanks for any info.


----------



## jazie

I would assume you are correct. I have made similar purchases of older cigars and date them by the box code. Iwould call those a year and half old. Just make sure they have rested a decent time in your own humidor. Perhaps acclimated is the right word


----------



## Mante

jazie said:


> I would assume you are correct. I have made similar purchases of older cigars and date them by the box code. Iwould call those a year and half old. Just make sure they have rested a decent time in your own humidor. Perhaps acclimated is the right word


I agree. If marketed in 2011 they are at least 18 months old & Adam's advice re resting is valid. Let them sit for a month or two & get stabilized at your preferred RH then enjoy the hell out of them at leisure. Very nice box of cigars I must say. :thumb:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Tashaz known by some as a liar and cheat... BEWARE! I wouldn't listen to anything he says...


What makes you think that calling out any member of this forum is acceptable? This statement is totally uncalled for and certainly not tolerated on Puff!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Edit: ...handled appropriately by Mods.


----------



## Habanolover

Back to your regularly scheduled programming gentlemen/ladies. :tu


----------



## Agustin Gamino

very nice start for a conversation


----------



## GrouchyDog

Is "5 Vegas" said "Cinco Vay-hoss"?


----------



## orion1

GrouchyDog said:


> Is "5 Vegas" said "Cinco Vay-hoss"?


Cinco vay-goss.


----------



## jabuan

How come you never see you box pressed lanceros?


----------



## ProbateGeek

jabuan said:


> How come you never see you box pressed lanceros?


'Cause you never look in the right places?

Review: Tatuaje Tattoo | halfwheel
Review: Rocky Patel Decade Lancero | halfwheel
http://www.sethshumidor.com/2013/02/cigar-review-lou-rodriguez-maduro.html

:tongue:


----------



## jabuan

oh man, i stand corrected. maybe i should said how come "I" dont' see em. hahahah .thanks terry!


----------



## Tritones

The Padron lancero looks kinda squarish, too.


----------



## ColdSmoker

can you get sick from drinking pee?


----------



## ProbateGeek

jabuan said:


> oh man, i stand corrected. maybe i should said how come "I" dont' see em. hahahah .thanks terry!


No, it was a good question. Good enough you made me look it up! :nerd:

But most of them do look a little rounded for a boxpress. Lanceros sure are yummy, though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ColdSmoker said:


> can you get sick from drinking pee?


Dunno - but would you rather that, or FLUORIDATED WATER?

:madgrin:


----------



## Habanolover

ColdSmoker said:


> can you get sick from drinking pee?


Although I am having a hard time figuring out what this question has to do with cigars I will answer it anyway.

There is some debate about this but during medical training (Combat Medic U.S. Army) we were taught that drinking ones own urine posed many more health risks than it did benefits. Below is part of a article written by Dr. Kathleen Summers



> Is Drinking Urine Safe?
> 
> NASA recently spent $250 million for a processor that makes urine on the space station safe to drink. That's a lot of money, and it doesn't include all the decades of expensive research that have gone into figuring out how to do it. Makes you wonder, doesn't it? Why would they spend that kind of dough if drinking urine was safe and healthy?
> 
> One of the best ways to answer the question of toxicity is to take a look at what happens when your kidneys stop functioning. Doctors help patients by placing them on dialysis machines for four hours three times a week to mimic the kidney's filtering function. Patients with kidney failure live a lot longer with dialysis, but they still die of toxicity from their kidney failure. One reason is that all the body's toxins aren't filtered efficiently by the artificial dialysis machine the way they are by our own amazing natural filter. Medicine hasn't yet figured it all out.
> 
> Kidney failure isn't urine therapy. Assuming the kidneys function properly, they can efficiently remove again anything you put back in with a pee beverage. Those onerous little toxic substances will go round and round in a loop. It's more work for your body to have to get rid of them over and over.
> 
> Some of the normally excreted toxins recycled through the body with urine therapy are so elusive and complicated that they don't even have names yet, but there are other more well-known toxins that are in urine also. Pretty much everyone knows about bisphenol A, the widely disseminated compound in plastics, even baby bottles, that's been linked to reproductive and neuro-developmental problems. According to a 2009 report from the Center For Disease Control (CDC), almost all Americans have some of this chemical in their urine. The kidneys have done their job of filtering it out. The average level in the CDC report was 2.6 micrograms per liter in adults, but levels as high as 18.1 micrograms per liter were found. In order to excrete bisphenol A, the body has to link it to glucuronide which makes it less toxic and more easily urinated, but there are intestinal enzymes that cleave the protective bond. Thus, after drinking urine, bisphenol A will get reabsorbed in its active and toxic form.
> 
> Arsenic, indisputably a toxin, is found in the urine of almost everyone in concentrations up to 93.1 micrograms per liter in adults. It occurs naturally, but we've increased the amount of our exposure drastically by burning coal and by using arsenic as a wood preservative.
> 
> Pesticides are found in urine, too. The organochlorine pesticides are converted by the liver into new substances in an attempt to make them less toxic, but a less toxic form isn't always produced. 2,4,6-TCP is a metabolite that's found in the urine of most people, and it's been linked to leukemia, lymphoma, and liver cancer.
> 
> There are many more toxic substances in urine, too many to name here. It makes sense. After all, the job of the kidneys is to filter out and remove harmful substances our bodies have been unfortunate enough to acquire through ingestion, absorption and inhalation.
> 
> When it comes to amaroli, our world is not the same as the one of yogis long ago. Drinking urine in the early morning hours may have helped their meditation through recycled melatonin and supplemented an inadequate diet with recycled vitamins, but environmental pollutants and synthetic chemicals add a dimension of toxicity in the modern world they did not have to consider. Amaroli, or drinking urine to promote health, is not a wise practice for the yogis of today.
> 
> About The Author:
> Kathleen Lea Summers, MD, PhD is a board certified Internal Medicine physician


----------



## ProbateGeek

Habanolover said:


> Although I am having a hard time figuring out what this question has to do with cigars I will answer it anyway.
> 
> There is some debate about this but during medical training (Combat Medic U.S. Army) we were taught that drinking ones own urine posed many more health risks than it did benefits. Below is part of a article written by Dr. Kathleen Summers


This thread certainly is an interesting one. I note that Dr. Summers left out one of the most toxic substances found in urine: fresh asparagus!


----------



## ssrobbi

ColdSmoker said:


> can you get sick from drinking pee?


I haven't gotten sick yet 

(too far?)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Here is my stupid question:

When participating in a pass or PIF how do you determine the value of the sticks you contribute to insure you're not being cheap? For example I can get some nice sticks in a sampler, or on cbid, or in abundle for much lower than MSRP- do you trade based on what you paid or what the retail worth is? I realize this may seem petty but the last thing I want is for a BOTL to feel like I didn't hold up my end of a deal if I throw in a cigar that most would buy for $10, but I got for $5...

Can't there be a CPI (cigar price index) for these situations? :biggrin:


----------



## Habanolover

Tobias Lutz said:


> Here is my stupid question:
> 
> When participating in a pass or PIF how do you determine the value of the sticks you contribute to insure you're not being cheap? For example I can get some nice sticks in a sampler, or on cbid, or in abundle for much lower than MSRP- do you trade based on what you paid or what the retail worth is? I realize this may seem petty but the last thing I want is for a BOTL to feel like I didn't hold up my end of a deal if I throw in a cigar that most would buy for $10, but I got for $5...
> 
> Can't there be a CPI (cigar price index) for these situations? :biggrin:


Tobias, usually the MSRP is used. In a pass the originator will usually ask that you list what you are taking and what you are putting in. If the OP feels that the puts and takes are on par he will then tell you to go ahead and ship to the next participant. If you look at some previous passes you will be able to get a better idea as to how this is done. When it comes to PIFs common sense usually rules the day. Just don't send stuff that you would not want to receive.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Roy can you get sick drinking piss - YouTube


----------



## jabuan

I've been told "smoke it slowly to get the nuances" on a couple of sticks. Now my question is:does "slowly" refer to strength/speed of the draw? Or length in between times you take a draw?


----------



## jurgenph

both.

but every cigar is different. let it tell you how slow and how long each puff should be.
when you find the sweet spot, keep doing what you're doing.

wait too long, and it'll want to go out on you and start to taste bad.
go too fast, and you'll heat it up too much, and it'll start to taste bad.
puff to short, and you won't keep it burning without puffing too fast
puff too long, and you'll heat it up again.


J.


----------



## Tritones

jabuan said:


> I've been told "smoke it slowly to get the nuances" on a couple of sticks. Now my question is:does "slowly" refer to strength/speed of the draw? Or length in between times you take a draw?


Both length of time between draws and the force with which you draw.

Can also involve length of time of the draw, so that you choose to take less smoke per draw by stopping before you've actually taken all that you are able.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

jurgenph said:


> both.
> 
> but every cigar is different. let it tell you how slow and how long each puff should be.
> when you find the sweet spot, keep doing what you're doing.
> 
> wait too long, and it'll want to go out on you and start to taste bad.
> go too fast, and you'll heat it up too much, and it'll start to taste bad.
> puff to short, and you won't keep it burning without puffing too fast
> puff too long, and you'll heat it up again.
> 
> J.


Apparently I'm a perv, because halfway through that I forgot we were talking about cigars.


----------



## jurgenph

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Apparently I'm a perv, because halfway through that I forgot we were talking about cigars.


:lol:

J.


----------



## The Nothing

aaahhh... 131 pages consumed....


I only have a couple questions: 
how long has the baby been crying? When did I feed her last?


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I just have one quick question and really am too lazy to search the 131 pages. 

I just had cigars sent to me from a BOTL. He included a 72% Boveda so I'm assuming he stores his cigars at 72. My preference for storage is 62. How long should I give them to acclimate to the lower rH?


----------



## bpegler

Rob, it will actually take a few weeks to lower the RH that much. I would wait at least a month.


----------



## jurgenph

bpegler said:


> Rob, it will actually take a few weeks to lower the RH that much. I would wait at least a month.


i was going to say a few months.
a little less if you take the cellophane off.

i've had cigars that took almost a year to "dry out", other 6 months or so.
but it really depends on the leaf used, and how tight they are rolled.

if it's heavy on ligero, it'll take longer as they suck up and hold on to moisture longer.

i'd say smoke the milder ones first. 

J.


----------



## jabuan

How the hell are leather, barnyard and earth tasting notes? Seems to me they'd be be aroma notes than anything else. 

Should I chew on my belt or lick the dirt next time I go hiking or visit a petting zoo? LOL


----------



## CrumbyWig

Would it be better to buy the Boveda packets for someone new to humidors?


----------



## CrumbyWig

Hope I am allowed two stupid questions... Is it bad to store flavored cigars with "normal" cigars?


----------



## Gordo1473

CrumbyWig said:


> Hope I am allowed two stupid questions... Is it bad to store flavored cigars with "normal" cigars?


Yes DO NOT DO IT! The normal cigars will take in infused cigars flavored. Not recommended


----------



## Gordo1473

CrumbyWig said:


> Would it be better to buy the Boveda packets for someone new to humidors?


Boveda packs are great firms of humidification. Very easy.


----------



## Tritones

jabuan said:


> How the hell are leather, barnyard and earth tasting notes? Seems to me they'd be be aroma notes than anything else.


They probably ARE aroma notes, but they're experienced as taste. Much of what we perceive as taste is at least partially generated by our sense of smell.



jabuan said:


> Should I chew on my belt or lick the dirt next time I go hiking or visit a petting zoo? LOL


You haven't done this already?


----------



## ssrobbi

jabuan said:


> How the hell are leather, barnyard and earth tasting notes? Seems to me they'd be be aroma notes than anything else.
> 
> Should I chew on my belt or lick the dirt next time I go hiking or visit a petting zoo? LOL


All the cool kids are doing it


----------



## jurgenph

try sampling some food and drinks blind folded with a clothespin on your nose. see if you can identify everything.

if you can smell it, you tasted it.


J.


----------



## JWMaddox

I have a stupid question. Is there a cure for this hobby or will I have to live with this for the rest of my life? Lol not that I mind.


----------



## DarrelMorris

JWMaddox said:


> I have a stupid question. Is there a cure for this hobby or will I have to live with this for the rest of my life? Lol not that I mind.


The only cure is to run out of money and even that doesn't always work.


----------



## Bruck

JWMaddox said:


> I have a stupid question. Is there a cure for this hobby or will I have to live with this for the rest of my life? Lol not that I mind.


Well, there are people that quit, so it's possible that there's a cure. I don't know why, though. Some people do the dumbest things


----------



## CigarPastor

This is my first stupid question (more to come!)......

I'm planning to set up a Tupperdore. I have the thin Spanish cedar sheets, various boxes, etc I would ideally mount the sheets to the side so the walls of the container are almost fully lined with Spanish Cedar, but I'm wondering how to affix the sheets. I saw an earlier post suggesting two sided tape or Velcro. Would hot glue work? Are there any smells from the adhesives in the tape/Velcro? Any other suggestions? I'm trying to keep this less expensive so trays, custom work and purchased sheets of cedar are out of the picture for right now. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## pmr1010

I just lean mine against the sides. Hot glue is usually safe and I believe they have one that is food friendly. Not edible, but imparts no odor or flavor if used in decorating.


----------



## piperdown

CigarPastor said:


> This is my first stupid question (more to come!)......
> 
> I'm planning to set up a Tupperdore. I have the thin Spanish cedar sheets, various boxes, etc I would ideally mount the sheets to the side so the walls of the container are almost fully lined with Spanish Cedar, but I'm wondering how to affix the sheets. I saw an earlier post suggesting two sided tape or Velcro. Would hot glue work? Are there any smells from the adhesives in the tape/Velcro? Any other suggestions? I'm trying to keep this less expensive so trays, custom work and purchased sheets of cedar are out of the picture for right now. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


Hot glue works fine. It doesn't have any odor.


----------



## edwardsfire

JWMaddox said:


> I have a stupid question. Is there a cure for this hobby or will I have to live with this for the rest of my life? Lol not that I mind.


The rest of your life.....and work alot of overtime. Thats how i keep the wife....happy... financially. Cigars aint cheap!! Especially, the good ones.


----------



## edwardsfire

CigarPastor said:


> This is my first stupid question (more to come!)......
> 
> I'm planning to set up a Tupperdore. I have the thin Spanish cedar sheets, various boxes, etc I would ideally mount the sheets to the side so the walls of the container are almost fully lined with Spanish Cedar, but I'm wondering how to affix the sheets. I saw an earlier post suggesting two sided tape or Velcro. Would hot glue work? Are there any smells from the adhesives in the tape/Velcro? Any other suggestions? I'm trying to keep this less expensive so trays, custom work and purchased sheets of cedar are out of the picture for right now. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


i dont think gorilla glue smells once its dry. Tupperdors and coolidors are GREAT cheap ways to keep cigars!!


----------



## CigarPastor

edwardsfire said:


> i dont think gorilla glue smells once its dry. Tupperdors and coolidors are GREAT cheap ways to keep cigars!!


Thanks for the reply and I agree. Setting up the Tupperdor has been pretty easy and very inexpensive. Now if I can just stay away from the Devil's site! LOL


----------



## CigarPastor

piperdown said:


> Hot glue works fine. It doesn't have any odor.


Thanks! I think I'll go the hot glue route. Maybe I'll post pics when it's done!


----------



## Xspenceve

Lol I find it ironic that the cigar pastor uses the devil site lol



CigarPastor said:


> Thanks for the reply and I agree. Setting up the Tupperdor has been pretty easy and very inexpensive. Now if I can just stay away from the Devil's site! LOL


----------



## Greg58

I really don't have a dumb question yet, I have been reading all of the posts on here for a few days now, I just need to get my post count up! I am usually the "speak softly but carry a big stick" kind of guy so it may take a while. Well sorry but here is one post!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Greg58 said:


> I really don't have a dumb question yet, I have been reading all of the posts on here for a few days now, I just need to get my post count up! I am usually the "speak softly but carry a big stick" kind of guy so it may take a while. Well sorry but here is one post!


No rule against simply writing "thanks for the info" on a thread if you found the information helpful. You need the posts to truly enjoy the site....


----------



## atsushi

Wicked_Rhube said:


> No rule against simply writing "thanks for the info" on a thread if you found the information helpful. You need the posts to truly enjoy the site....


thanks for the info...:smoke2:


----------



## Greg58

Wicked_Rhube said:


> No rule against simply writing "thanks for the info" on a thread if you found the information helpful. You need the posts to truly enjoy the site....


OK then--Thanks for the info! Got me another post! And really, thanks again for the info!


----------



## twinsdad63

Ok so I made through all 132 pages - it was a slow weekend at work. I got so engrossed in reading the last posts tonight that I wasn't paying attention to the stick I was enjoying and dropped a two inch ash down my front. 

Found a lot of great information on here as well as a little humor. Really enjoyed it, keep it coming!


----------



## Thebigfella

2Curious said:


> Ok, Nickers-On...;o)
> Got one for you...why is the sky blue?


Because God ran out of green when he painted Brazil. Duh!:dizzy:


----------



## ghe-cl

CigarPastor said:


> Thanks! I think I'll go the hot glue route. Maybe I'll post pics when it's done!


Please do. I think nearly everyone likes to see the handiwork of others. Sometimes also get an idea or two.


----------



## Redwyvern

Hi everyone, I consider myself an "Entered Apprentice" in the cigar world, but learning Very Fast. I've read through this thread entirely and I'm sure my question hasn't been asked yet. 
I've seen the posts about the wineador, but considering the fact that I'm not working and want some CHEAP storage options, I want to know would it be feasible to use an old dorm size refridge for storage? It's rather small, but in perfect shape, and unused. I also want to get a tupperdore set up in the next few days.

Thanks.


----------



## Redwyvern

Oh, and also... in a tupperdore, do I have to line the walls with cedar also, or can I get by with just lining the bottom?

Thanks


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Redwyvern said:


> Hi everyone, I consider myself an "Entered Apprentice" in the cigar world, but learning Very Fast. I've read through this thread entirely and I'm sure my question hasn't been asked yet.
> I've seen the posts about the wineador, but considering the fact that I'm not working and want some CHEAP storage options, I want to know would it be feasible to use an old dorm size refridge for storage? It's rather small, but in perfect shape, and unused. I also want to get a tupperdore set up in the next few days.
> 
> Thanks.


Granted, this thread is about an old freezer, but the same concept could easily be applied to a dorm fridge.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/166814-freezador-3.html


----------



## herbaljedi

JWMaddox said:


> I have a stupid question. Is there a cure for this hobby or will I have to live with this for the rest of my life? Lol not that I mind.


The oldest man alive is 115 years young and says the secret is " 10 cigars a day. " George Burns outlived everyone of his doctors that told him to change his lifestyle and he also swore by 10 cigars a day. why would you stop they're not cigarettes. lol


----------



## Redwyvern

Wow, that's ambitious! It's giving me some ideas!

Thanks alot.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Redwyvern said:


> Wow, that's ambitious! It's giving me some ideas!
> 
> Thanks alot.


Yeah, he did a great job but the cool thing is that you can make it functional very easily and then customize it over time as the resources become available. Good luck.


----------



## pippin925

Redwyvern said:


> Oh, and also... in a tupperdore, do I have to line the walls with cedar also, or can I get by with just lining the bottom?
> 
> Thanks


In a Tupperware you just need a piece of cedar for the scent. Add a Boveda pack and the humidity will stay at a perfect level since it a truly sealed environment. It won't give you the "cool factor" but Tupperware makes a very cheap and easy to maintain storage solution.


----------



## Redwyvern

pippin925 said:


> In a Tupperware you just need a piece of cedar for the scent. Add a Boveda pack and the humidity will stay at a perfect level since it a truly sealed environment. It won't give you the "cool factor" but Tupperware makes a very cheap and easy to maintain storage solution.


Thanks, this makes it easier to get started. Too bad my tupperware always disappears. Time to head to Walmart. :ss


----------



## pippin925

Redwyvern said:


> Thanks, this makes it easier to get started. Too bad my tupperware always disappears. Time to head to Walmart. :ss


Yes it's the easy fix. After filling up my small humidors a BOTL here recommended just moving to a Tupperdore and it worked great. I added a scrap piece of Cedar and Boveda pack and it stayed at a perfect humidity level and the packet never dried out like they do in the humidor.


----------



## Redwyvern

Ok, slightly stupid question:
Other than the Padron 1964's, are there other cigars already aged, and ready to smoke ROTB&M?


----------



## DBragg

Devins silly question for the day:

Why did the ash on the Undercrown that I just smoked start out white/grey, then turned to black ash near the end?


----------



## Tritones

Redwyvern said:


> Ok, slightly stupid question:
> Other than the Padron 1964's, are there other cigars already aged, and ready to smoke ROTB&M?


I don't really know. Fuente Hemingways are supposed to rest for 6 months after rolling before shipping, and they are good ROTT. They lose some pepper as they rest, so if you like a little pepper in the mix, smoke them young. There are quite a few cigars that are good ROTT, aged or not. Everything I've had from 262 has been great ROTT. Same with Blanco Nine. Sancho Panza double maduro is a budget smoke that performs well ROTT.


----------



## Redwyvern

Thanks Tritones, I'm gonna take a look at a few of them.


----------



## alexcue

Here's one...

I have a box of Undercrown Gran Toro's, unopened for 4+ months. I have 10 Undercrown Gran Toro singles, they are about 2 months deep in rest. Which should i smoke first? Leave the box alone?


----------



## KcJason1

alexcue said:


> Here's one...
> 
> I have a box of Undercrown Gran Toro's, unopened for 4+ months. I have 10 Undercrown Gran Toro singles, they are about 2 months deep in rest. Which should i smoke first? Leave the box alone?


Either.. NC come ready to smoke... They would only benefit from aging if they were Opus, Anejos, or ISOMS.


----------



## Tritones

alexcue said:


> Here's one...
> 
> I have a box of Undercrown Gran Toro's, unopened for 4+ months. I have 10 Undercrown Gran Toro singles, they are about 2 months deep in rest. Which should i smoke first? Leave the box alone?





KcJason1 said:


> Either.. NC come ready to smoke... They would only benefit from aging if they were Opus, Anejos, or ISOMS.


I was going to suggest he open the box, swap 5 cigars for 5 that have been out of the box, then smoke one of each. After smoking one of each, open the box again and swap one originally boxed one and one added to the box for two that haven't been in the box. Smoke a never-boxed, an added to the box, and an originally boxed. Open the box, put all the cigars in it and wait for a year, then take all the cigars out and throw a herf.

But your advice was much better ...


----------



## KcJason1

Tritones said:


> I was going to suggest he open the box, swap 5 cigars for 5 that have been out of the box, then smoke one of each. After smoking one of each, open the box again and swap one originally boxed one and one added to the box for two that haven't been in the box. Smoke a never-boxed, an added to the box, and an originally boxed. Open the box, put all the cigars in it and wait for a year, then take all the cigars out and throw a herf.
> 
> But your advice was much better ...


my head is spinning... lol:scared:


----------



## brazil stogie

where does the section for over 3 months and over 100 posts members open up?


----------



## Gordo1473

brazil stogie said:


> where does the section for over 3 months and over 100 posts members open up?


It's like magic. It will happen I promise. Then your like a kid in a candy store


----------



## brazil stogie

Gordo1473 said:


> It's like magic. It will happen I promise. Then your like a kid in a candy store


I can't wait!!!! :help:


----------



## pawo

Does a Connecticut cigar really "age"? I heard they kind of go stale after a while. Is that true?


----------



## ghe-cl

pawo said:


> Does a Connecticut cigar really "age"? I heard they kind of go stale after a while. Is that true?


Whether any cigar improves with age is really a matter of opinion. Many people believe that stronger cigars age better than medium or milder ones. The nicotine tends to dissipate over time and that can lead to a stronger cigar becoming milder, though this doesn't always happen. A mild or medium cigar can also lose strength over time, though, again, this isn't a certainty. Whether Connecticut wrapped cigars improve with age is something only you can decide for yourself. With any cigar, there is the potential for it to lose much or nearly all of its flavor over some period of time. If that's what you mean by "stale," then, yes, it can happen with any cigar. But if you're referring to "stale" as in dried out or unsmokeable, then, no, that shouldn't happen if it is kept at the proper humidity and temperature levels.


----------



## tnlawyer

brazil stogie said:


> I can't wait!!!! :help:


Me either. I'm holding off on ordering any CC until the new section opens up. Want to be sure I don't piss money away on the wrong thing.


----------



## lostonmonday

Can plume develop on cigars in a small ("50" count) humidor? The particular cigar was a R&J Reserve given to me over a year ago, but I don't remember seeing plume then, but I could've missed it. I've seen plume before, and the humi is at 65-67% 70f, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't mold starting up.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

lostonmonday said:


> Can plume develop on cigars in a small ("50" count) humidor? The particular cigar was a R&J Reserve given to me over a year ago, but I don't remember seeing plume then, but I could've missed it. I've seen plume before, and the humi is at 65-67% 70f, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't mold starting up.


It's my understanding (I say this because I have never had a cigar plume) that the key elements are time and not disturbing the sticks. If the latter is indeed important than I would imagine the shuffling that usually takes place in a smaller humidor would not be helpful. Hopefully someone more experienced can chime in on this one.


----------



## ProbateGeek

lostonmonday said:


> Can plume develop on cigars in a small ("50" count) humidor? The particular cigar was a R&J Reserve given to me over a year ago, but I don't remember seeing plume then, but I could've missed it. I've seen plume before, and the humi is at 65-67% 70f, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't mold starting up.


A picture's worth a thousand (or fifty-seven) words...


----------



## lostonmonday

ProbateGeek said:


> A picture's worth a thousand (or fifty-seven) words...


I thought about that _after_ I smoked it. I pulled another cigar out of the humi last week that was a little "dusty", and though nothing of it until I saw the R&J. I'll check tonight to see if they're any other sticks blooming and get a pic.

I don't know how much time it takes for plume to develop, but I've had this humidor for a few years, with many of the cigars in it almost as long. It doesn't get raided much either, so its contents don't get shuffled around much.


----------



## Tritones

lostonmonday said:


> Can plume develop on cigars in a small ("50" count) humidor? The particular cigar was a R&J Reserve given to me over a year ago, but I don't remember seeing plume then, but I could've missed it. I've seen plume before, and the humi is at 65-67% 70f, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't mold starting up.


I understand the supplier identified this as plume, and since it happened in a box, I would guess it could happen in a small humidor :biggrin:










For real, though - yes, I have seen plume (not the kind in the picture) develop in my desktop humidor.


----------



## lostonmonday

Tritones said:


> I understand the supplier identified this as plume, and since it happened in a box, I would guess it could happen in a small humidor :biggrin:
> 
> For real, though - yes, I have seen plume (not the kind in the picture) develop in my desktop humidor.


Holy SMokes Batman!!!, I think I was talking about the "other" kind of plume.


----------



## ichett

I have three 50-count humidor all pretty much filled to capacity. What's the best/ideal way to organize/stock the cigar?


----------



## lostonmonday

ichett said:


> I have three 50-count humidor all pretty much filled to capacity. What's the best/ideal way to organize/stock the cigar?


I don't know if they're any "best" way. Here's what I have:

Work:
One 50 count humi at work filled is with cheap sticks to give away or smoke if I get a chance while at work. They are slightly organized by brand and how bad they are.

Home:
One 50 count humidor houses flavored and infused cigars, organized by brand, with coffee and chocolate sticks on one side, everything else on the other.

One tupperdor has more super cheap sticks, the kind I grab when doing brake or greasy work on my fleet of old cars. Again organized by brand, but sticks I like more are on top of the pile.

One 50 count has General Cigar and Altadis brands innit'. Again organized by brands, ie Cohibas in one spot, with Punches on top of them, and Mac's next to those, etc.

Two 100+ count humidors are for the finer sticks in life. These I will admit are not as organized, but are organized by size. My theory is that when I want a nice cigar, I usually know how much time I can spend on said cigar. So for instance, I know I only have an hour to smoke, so I'll grab something out of the robusto pile.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Has anyone ever accidentally overcharged a Boveda pack when attempting to recharge one? I made the not-so-clever choice of using warm water in a plastic container to saturate the larger closed Tupperware the packs were in. Before recharging they were the usual 60 grams, and now they're 69 grams. I'm wondering if I put them in a dry environment can I get them back to 60 grams (perhaps with some dry KL?).


----------



## T3Hunter

I usually "double puff" my cigars. I will leave it rest in the ashtray for a bit then when it's time for a puff I take a half puff and blow it immediately out before savouring the second puff. Is this a waste of a good cigar or is this a standard practice to purge the stale smoke? I'm enjoying my cigars but worried I'm wasting too much with the pre-puff.


----------



## six10

No, it sounds to me like you are doing a good job of smoking slow.


----------



## six10

BlueDevil07 said:


> Has anyone ever accidentally overcharged a Boveda pack when attempting to recharge one? I made the not-so-clever choice of using warm water in a plastic container to saturate the larger closed Tupperware the packs were in. Before recharging they were the usual 60 grams, and now they're 69 grams. I'm wondering if I put them in a dry environment can I get them back to 60 grams (perhaps with some dry KL?).


I'm not sure what the packs look like, but if they don't look like they are going to burst I would think they are fine. If your house is not real humid then I would just leave them out for a while. I use about a half inch of room temp distilled water on bottom of tupperware with the packs half of inch above on those grid like tupperware bottom airflow things for about a week. I try to open it daily and fan some fresh air in for a few seconds in attempt to prevent mold.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

T3Hunter said:


> I usually "double puff" my cigars. I will leave it rest in the ashtray for a bit then when it's time for a puff I take a half puff and blow it immediately out before savouring the second puff. Is this a waste of a good cigar or is this a standard practice to purge the stale smoke? I'm enjoying my cigars but worried I'm wasting too much with the pre-puff.


I typically smoke in 3 puff bursts. The first is a lighter draw that I generally don't retrohale. The second puff I retrohale and try to identify some flavors. The third puff is when I try to confirm what I thought I tasted in the second puff :biggrin: If you're enjoying the cigar- you're doing it right.


----------



## Horsefeathers

T3Hunter said:


> I usually "double puff" my cigars. I will leave it rest in the ashtray for a bit then when it's time for a puff I take a half puff and blow it immediately out before savouring the second puff. Is this a waste of a good cigar or is this a standard practice to purge the stale smoke? I'm enjoying my cigars but worried I'm wasting too much with the pre-puff.


I've found I get the most intense (I.E. Best) flavors doing the same thing. Double puff is the best. :rockon:

As Tobias said, "If you're enjoying the cigar- you're doing it right."


----------



## BlueDevil07

six10 said:


> I'm not sure what the packs look like, but if they don't look like they are going to burst I would think they are fine. If your house is not real humid then I would just leave them out for a while. I use about a half inch of room temp distilled water on bottom of tupperware with the packs half of inch above on those grid like tupperware bottom airflow things for about a week. I try to open it daily and fan some fresh air in for a few seconds in attempt to prevent mold.


Thanks Tim. The humidity in my house is around 62%, so I'll leave them out for a few days and see if they start to dry out some. They're still flexible, just with some extra bulk. I have a few others that are a little gritty inside that I can use your method to recharge, too.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

BlueDevil07 said:


> Thanks Tim. The humidity in my house is around 62%, so I'll leave them out for a few days and see if they start to dry out some. They're still flexible, just with some extra bulk. I have a few others that are a little gritty inside that I can use your method to recharge, too.


Put your under charged packs in a tupperware with your over charged packs.....they should even out......I would think


----------



## zdpa

new cigar smoker, today while exhaling the smoke slowly i took little whiffs through my nose. gets me a nice aroma..more sweet. is that normal or is that the same as inhaling into lungs? didnt feel like i was though...


----------



## Mante

zdpa said:


> new cigar smoker, today while exhaling the smoke slowly i took little whiffs through my nose. gets me a nice aroma..more sweet. is that normal or is that the same as inhaling into lungs? didnt feel like i was though...


What your doing is a precursor to "retrohaling" and indeed you will find a better depth & broader tastes doing as you are. :thumb:


----------



## zdpa

Tashaz said:


> What your doing is a precursor to "retrohaling" and indeed you will find a better depth & broader tastes doing as you are. :thumb:


aha! knew i was onto something. cheers!


----------



## Mante

zdpa said:


> aha! knew i was onto something. cheers!


LOL. You are welcome.


----------



## zdpa

Hey, could anyone explain cigar smoking etiqutte at (outdoor) fine dining restaurants? Is it better to not smoke there? Smoke before or after the meal with a drink? Is there an acceptable time to be able to stick around for?


----------



## pkny1

*Re: I got one for ya*



MyFather said:


> Im sure most people have never gone through this as Cigar smoking isnt your average 20 year old thing. But considering Ive been married over a year Im not your average 20 year old. So the problem that inlies with being 20 is. Not PERMITTED in A Cigar lounge. I have called two this morning and looked up dozen others and all of them say 21+. I know why they say that but I must confess it is very frustrating. I had my plans for today all set got up and ready to leave. And i Thought "i better check to see if there is an age requirement. Sadly there was. I was willing to pay the 400 AZUCAR cigar lounge member fee. and will do so as soon as I turn 21 in 2 months. But Sadly Money cant buy a 20year old somewhere to relax and smoke a Fine C.A.O or Ghurkha with others doing the same.
> 
> ANY THOUGHTS? love to hear em.
> 
> thats just what i was doing when i found out I wasnt old enough:banghead:


I guess he's 24 or 25 by now and has been in many cigar lounges.....
but after reading through the Cigars for the Troops threads today, this kinda boggles my mind.

So you're telling me the 18, 19, 20 yr olds we send cigars to in Afghanistan... wouldn't be welcomed here at home in a Cigar Lounge? kinda off-putting. Not trying to start a political bar-fight here.. but it came to my mind and there I said it.

That said.. I do have a dumb question...

I was wondering today... how come Phillip Morris and RJR aren't involved in cigars? Or are they?


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: I got one for ya*



pkny1 said:


> ...So you're telling me the 18, 19, 20 yr olds we send cigars to in Afghanistan... wouldn't be welcomed here at home in a Cigar Lounge? kinda off-putting. Not trying to start a political bar-fight here.. but it came to my mind and there I said it.


As someone who turned "legal" three times - age 18 in Texas (1981), then age 19 in Texas (1981, again), then age 21 in California (1984) - I'm with you. I was in the Army from 1983, so I felt the same way - you let me enlist, but won't let me have a beer? Thanks... (we could drink on post anyway).


----------



## dmanuel

So I have bought a box that I would like to store for a year or two. I am assuming that it needs to be in a humidor, but should I unwrap the box (breaking the seal and potentially dropping the value) or should I leave the factory wrapper in place?


----------



## dmanuel

jabuan said:


> Anybody else listen to jazz or Latin music when they smoke? I swear it makes even a mediocre stick more enjoyable. Hehehehe


Crooners for me! Although Pepe Aguilar is always good, but I think Gipsy Kings might have me moving too much lol


----------



## B.mamba89

Why the hell is everybody on DE nuts?


----------



## dmanuel

What is DE?


----------



## jabuan

B.mamba89 said:


> Why the hell is everybody on DE nuts?


cuz they're tasty as hell.



dmanuel said:


> What is DE?


Drew Estate


----------



## Tritones

dmanuel said:


> So I have bought a box that I would like to store for a year or two. I am assuming that it needs to be in a humidor, but should I unwrap the box (breaking the seal and potentially dropping the value) or should I leave the factory wrapper in place?


This is up to you. I don't worry about value, so I have no problem opening the seal. There is the advantage of being able to inspect the cigars if you open the box before storage.


----------



## dmanuel

jabuan said:


> Drew Estate


Thanks!



Tritones said:


> This is up to you. I don't worry about value, so I have no problem opening the seal. There is the advantage of being able to inspect the cigars if you open the box before storage.


I think I am going to go on ahead and break the cello so that I can inspect 'em. Thanks for the input!


----------



## jurgenph

dmanuel said:


> So I have bought a box that I would like to store for a year or two. I am assuming that it needs to be in a humidor, but should I unwrap the box (breaking the seal and potentially dropping the value) or should I leave the factory wrapper in place?


are you planning to smoke them after two years, or sell them?

i'm currently "aging" two similar boxes, i'm one year in, won't touch them for at least another year.
one box was opened, the other box is still wrapped the way i received it. both were frozen, and them put into my regular storage like i store all boxes/cigars.

i'll let you know in about a year if a cigar from the sealed box smokes different than one from the opened, unsealed box.

J.


----------



## dmanuel

jurgenph said:


> are you planning to smoke them after two years, or sell them?
> 
> i'm currently "aging" two similar boxes, i'm one year in, won't touch them for at least another year.
> one box was opened, the other box is still wrapped the way i received it. both were frozen, and them put into my regular storage like i store all boxes/cigars.
> 
> i'll let you know in about a year if a cigar from the sealed box smokes different than one from the opened, unsealed box.
> 
> J.


One box I am planning to smoke and another I would like to keep and see if it is worth selling. If it is great, if not then I would still smoke them lol. I am in the process of building a wineador so I didn't think freezing it was really worth it. Would you still do that?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Got one. What the heck does "meh" stand for?


----------



## ssrobbi

MDSPHOTO said:


> Got one. What the heck does "meh" stand for?


It can either be a misspelling of "me", or an onomatopoeia signifying indifference for something, or judging it as mediocre.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I believe in the context of the posts I have read the latter definition would be how I have seen it used. Thanks!!


----------



## zdpa

Hey guys,

Just want a bit of piece of mind. Trying to caliberate my hygrometer after one of my sticks was a bit bitter. 
Shoved em in a zip lock bag with wet salt in a milk cap (salt may have had a bit too much water added to it.. will this affect caliberation??)

analog hygrometer which I dont usually trust reads 75%.
digital hygrometer... 70%.

is the analag correct and digital under by 5%?

pic of setup:
s23 [dot] postimg [dot] org/th8c17z07/photo_2 [dot] jpg

should i be adding some water to my kitty litter... or leave it be? hmm.. 
thanks!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

zdpa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want a bit of piece of mind. Trying to caliberate my hygrometer after one of my sticks was a bit bitter.
> Shoved em in a zip lock bag with wet salt in a milk cap (salt may have had a bit too much water added to it.. will this affect caliberation??)
> 
> analog hygrometer which I dont usually trust reads 75%.
> digital hygrometer... 70%.
> 
> is the analag correct and digital under by 5%?
> 
> pic of setup:
> s23 [dot] postimg [dot] org/th8c17z07/photo_2 [dot] jpg
> 
> should i be adding some water to my kitty litter... or leave it be? hmm..
> thanks!


Typically I find the digital to be more accurate than analog, but the salt test is so volatile IMO that either or both could be off. I strongly suggest using a Boveda pack to calibrate the digital one and base comparisons on that unit.


----------



## Jayon

A quick B&M etiquette question:
Do you use your own cutter and lighter when you purchase from your B&M and then smoke in their lounge? Or is it rude to not have them cut it for you?


----------



## jurgenph

Jayon said:


> A quick B&M etiquette question:
> Do you use your own cutter and lighter when you purchase from your B&M and then smoke in their lounge? Or is it rude to not have them cut it for you?


Not rude at all.

J.


----------



## fiatster

Other than risking a cigar unrolling, are there any other reasons why you can't smoke a cigar from the foot? Just thought it might be a useful strategy for a stick with damage near the head.


----------



## copper0426

fiatster said:


> Other than risking a cigar unrolling, are there any other reasons why you can't smoke a cigar from the foot? Just thought it might be a useful strategy for a stick with damage near the head.


It may turn out not so enjoyable as the head is rolled tighter it doesn't deposit leaf in your mouth, I have never done it but wouldn't because of this.How much damage is there at the head and what kind?


----------



## TCBSmokes

Agree on the "crooners", especially Sinatra. "Summer Winds", whiskey and a good cigar. Nice. And for a milder version of Gypsy Kings, Ottmar Liebert might fit the bill. Try their "Barcelona Nights" and "Starry Nite". I would also suggest Sam Cook "Havana", and Paco De Lucia "Tico-Tico" (1967). TCB.


----------



## fiatster

No damage Tony. I was just curious. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ProbateGeek

fiatster said:


> No damage Tony. I was just curious. Thanks for the reply.


I've done it before to avoid a sweetened tip. No problems - other than lighting that awful sweetness...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Got another one. Why are some peoples names to the left of their posts in different colors? Most of us are in black, but some are in blue and some in red. Is there a significance to this?


----------



## A.McSmoke

MDSPHOTO said:


> Got another one. Why are some peoples names to the left of their posts in different colors? Most of us are in black, but some are in blue and some in red. Is there a significance to this?


I believe Moderators are Blue, and people who are no longer part of the community are Pinkish/Red


----------



## Broklynite

Is there an easy way to know whether or not a cigar should be aged? I know, I know, you should age all your cigars, etc. But some (like Padron) are already aged, while others (4 kicks) don't benefit from aging. It's not something I've seen mentioned either in reviews or on purchase.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Alright I got a real dumb one one now. how do I review my RG that others have added to me?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

AuTechCoM said:


> Alright I got a real dumb one one now. how do I review my RG that others have added to me?


Settings


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Broklynite said:


> Is there an easy way to know whether or not a cigar should be aged? I know, I know, you should age all your cigars, etc. But some (like Padron) are already aged, while others (4 kicks) don't benefit from aging. It's not something I've seen mentioned either in reviews or on purchase.


Well, for starters you _shouldn't_ be aging ALL of your cigars. Some will turn too mild and taste like meh. Aging allows blends to marry, and nicotine/harshness to subside. Age will mellow a cigar, so cigars that start off very strong (Opus) are optimal for aging, as they won't become too weak to the taste. Like Padrons, Opus are also pre-aged (as are many others), it just turns out that at that point, Padrons taste best and will become bland with age, while the Opus will continue getting "better" (in some opinions). But in the end, that's all it really is, an opinion. Some can taste the difference, some can't, some say it's worth it, and some say it isn't. So you are correct, as there is no big list, which makes it a very difficult task to know what to age.


----------



## Broklynite

SeanTheEvans said:


> Well, for starters you _shouldn't_ be aging ALL of your cigars. Some will turn too mild and taste like meh. Aging allows blends to marry, and nicotine/harshness to subside. Age will mellow a cigar, so cigars that start off very strong (Opus) are optimal for aging, as they won't become too weak to the taste. Like Padrons, Opus are also pre-aged (as are many others), it just turns out that at that point, Padrons taste best and will become bland with age, while the Opus will continue getting "better" (in some opinions). But in the end, that's all it really is, an opinion. Some can taste the difference, some can't, some say it's worth it, and some say it isn't. So you are correct, as there is no big list, which makes it a very difficult task to know what to age.


Good to know, thanks for the tip. That's more or less what I was figuring, but it's tricky nonetheless to distinguish one from another.


----------



## Bruck

Broklynite said:


> Is there an easy way to know whether or not a cigar should be aged? I know, I know, you should age all your cigars, etc. But some (like Padron) are already aged, while others (4 kicks) don't benefit from aging. It's not something I've seen mentioned either in reviews or on purchase.


I don't age cigars myself, but have had a few from trades/gifts from other BOTLs. Since nobody seems to have answered yet, hopefully sending this one back to the top will get some better answers from people who really know what they're talking about.

Meanwhile, I'll share what little knowledge/experience I've accumulated on the subject, FWIW:
(disclaimer: might not be accurate, just sharing my limited experience/wives' tales, etc.)

Aging means storing under proper conditions for multiple years, as opposed to "resting" which is nominally less then a couple years.

Don't bother aging cheapies/low end sticks (leaves me out )

Aging tends to diminish vitamin N, so aging a light cigar may yield a flavorful stick with no kick (I've experienced this with one that a BOTL gave me)

Correct, some higher-end sticks come pre-aged, you just have to do the research here. And some cigars are made with tobacco leaves that have significant age on them, but this is an even more complicated subject for the research department.

The point of diminishing marginal returns is purportedly around 10-12 years.

For "good" cigars, aging really does improve flavor.


----------



## Bruck

Broklynite said:


> Is there an easy way to know whether or not a cigar should be aged? I know, I know, you should age all your cigars, etc. But some (like Padron) are already aged, while others (4 kicks) don't benefit from aging. It's not something I've seen mentioned either in reviews or on purchase.


I don't age cigars myself, but have had a few from trades/gifts from other BOTLs. Since nobody seems to have answered yet, hopefully sending this one back to the top will get some better answers from people who really know what they're talking about.

Meanwhile, I'll share what little knowledge/experience I've accumulated on the subject, FWIW:
(disclaimer: might not be accurate, just sharing my limited experience/wives' tales, etc.)

Aging means storing under proper conditions for multiple years, as opposed to "resting" which is nominally less then a couple years.

Don't bother aging cheapies/low end sticks (leaves me out )

Aging tends to diminish vitamin N, so aging a light cigar may yield a flavorful stick with no kick (I've experienced this with one that a BOTL gave me)

Correct, some higher-end sticks come pre-aged, you just have to do the research here. And some cigars are made with tobacco leaves that have significant age on them, but this is an even more complicated subject for the research department.

The point of diminishing marginal returns is purportedly around 10-12 years.

For "good" cigars, aging really does improve flavor.


----------



## AuTechCoM

SeanTheEvans said:


> Settings


Thanks man.


----------



## Fuzzy

I found a dog rocket in the bottom of my first coolerdor that had aged/rested for well over five years. Not yello-cello, more of a rich dark brown color. Fired it up and,,, it was still a dog rocket, only more so. Guess the dark colored cello, was caused by the sh!t rubbing off the cigar.


----------



## Charger Fan

Fuzzy said:


> I found a dog rocket in the bottom of my first coolerdor that had aged/rested for well over five years. Not yello-cello, more of a rich dark brown color. Fired it up and,,, it was still a dog rocket, only more so. Guess the dark colored cello, was caused by the sh!t rubbing off the cigar.


What means this "dog rocket"?


----------



## ShaneG

Pink Floyd Fan said:


> What means this "dog rocket"?


A poopy cigar. Think on it a bit for the mental imagery to develop


----------



## St.Pat68

SeanTheEvans said:


> Well, for starters you _shouldn't_ be aging ALL of your cigars. Some will turn too mild and taste like meh. Aging allows blends to marry, and nicotine/harshness to subside. Age will mellow a cigar, so cigars that start off very strong (Opus) are optimal for aging, as they won't become too weak to the taste. Like Padrons, Opus are also pre-aged (as are many others), it just turns out that at that point, Padrons taste best and will become bland with age, while the Opus will continue getting "better" (in some opinions). But in the end, that's all it really is, an opinion. Some can taste the difference, some can't, some say it's worth it, and some say it isn't. So you are correct, as there is no big list, which makes it a very difficult task to know what to age.


Great info, once again I learned something new today.


Bruck said:


> I don't age cigars myself, but have had a few from trades/gifts from other BOTLs. Since nobody seems to have answered yet, hopefully sending this one back to the top will get some better answers from people who really know what they're talking about.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll share what little knowledge/experience I've accumulated on the subject, FWIW:
> (disclaimer: might not be accurate, just sharing my limited experience/wives' tales, etc.)
> 
> Aging means storing under proper conditions for multiple years, as opposed to "resting" which is nominally less then a couple years.
> 
> Don't bother aging cheapies/low end sticks (leaves me out )
> 
> Aging tends to diminish vitamin N, so aging a light cigar may yield a flavorful stick with no kick (I've experienced this with one that a BOTL gave me)
> 
> Correct, some higher-end sticks come pre-aged, you just have to do the research here. And some cigars are made with tobacco leaves that have significant age on them, but this is an even more complicated subject for the research department.
> 
> The point of diminishing marginal returns is purportedly around 10-12 years.
> 
> For "good" cigars, aging really does improve flavor.


More great info on this topic!


AuTechCoM said:


> Alright I got a real dumb one one now. how do I review my RG that others have added to me?


Thanks for bumping this thread up, I have another 120 some odd pages to read now.


----------



## AuTechCoM

St.Pat68 said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread up, I have another 120 some odd pages to read now.


 Any time... I have been really good lately and not resurrecting long gone posts but I guess I slipped. I guess that is what happens when a noon uses the search button.


----------



## Bruck

Okay, I've got one for the pipers:

When liquid accumulates at the bottom of the bowl and bubbles annoyingly, is that bcs I'm (1) smoking too fast, (2) smoking too slow, or (c) some other effect going on?

PS, I haven't smoked a pipe in probably 15 or 20 years, but I remember this little problem. I'm thinking about getting back into it BTW - I have a Dr. Grabow and accoutrements coming in the mail soon.


----------



## St.Pat68

AuTechCoM said:


> Any time... I have been really good lately and not resurrecting long gone posts but I guess I slipped. I guess that is what happens when a noon uses the search button.


No, I was serious. I am glad you resurrected this thread, it is good for people new to this group(<~~~Mwah) to read good post's and this is one of them. :clap2:


----------



## AuTechCoM

St.Pat68 said:


> No, I was serious. I am glad you resurrected this thread, it is good for people new to this group(<~~~Mwah) to read good post's and this is one of them. :clap2:


I totally agree because I would rather resurrect an old thread then get told too use the search button. Lol


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

Is it true that if I put a burned nub under my pillow, the Cigar Fairy will replace it with a fresh lancero by morning?


----------



## AuTechCoM

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Is it true that if I put a burned nub under my pillow, the Cigar Fairy will replace it with a fresh lancero by morning?


Only if you believe.


----------



## GrouchyDog

Bruck said:


> Okay, I've got one for the pipers:
> 
> When liquid accumulates at the bottom of the bowl and bubbles annoyingly, is that bcs I'm (1) smoking too fast, (2) smoking too slow, or (c) some other effect going on?
> 
> PS, I haven't smoked a pipe in probably 15 or 20 years, but I remember this little problem. I'm thinking about getting back into it BTW - I have a Dr. Grabow and accoutrements coming in the mail soon.


There's a pipe-smokers forum here, you may get more input there. But IMO it can mean a number of things - smoking too fast and/or the tobacco's too wet are my main causes. I also believe that for whatever reason some pipes just smoke wetter than others. Try the same tobacco, same dryness, same pace in another pipe and see what you get...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Bruck said:


> Okay, I've got one for the pipers:
> 
> When liquid accumulates at the bottom of the bowl and bubbles annoyingly, is that bcs I'm (1) smoking too fast, (2) smoking too slow, or (c) some other effect going on?
> 
> PS, I haven't smoked a pipe in probably 15 or 20 years, but I remember this little problem. I'm thinking about getting back into it BTW - I have a Dr. Grabow and accoutrements coming in the mail soon.


A couple things-

Your tobacco may be too wet, or full of PG (Propylene Glycol) which is common in drugstore blends to keep it moist on the shelf. The design of the pipe can lead to fluid build-up in the bowl (i.e. bent pipes). Even with a straight pipe, the angle at which you hold it between puffs can concentrate fluid to a particular area rather than allowing it to be more evenly absorbed into the briar or cob. If you're breathing into the stem when you are puffing, that will create condensation that pools up and gurgles. I really don't know why this bothers you Bruce, if I recall, you recently said you just swallow :lol:


----------



## Bruck

Tobias Lutz said:


> A couple things-
> 
> Your tobacco may be too wet, or full of PG (Propylene Glycol) which is common in drugstore blends to keep it moist on the shelf. The design of the pipe can lead to fluid build-up in the bowl (i.e. bent pipes). Even with a straight pipe, the angle at which you hold it between puffs can concentrate fluid to a particular area rather than allowing it to be more evenly absorbed into the briar or cob. If you're breathing into the stem when you are puffing, that will create condensation that pools up and gurgles. I really don't know why this bothers you Bruce, if I recall, you recently said you just swallow :lol:


LOL, that's true! Yes, since asking the question I've read a little on Puff.com and other sites and discovered that there are multitudinous reasons.

But the answer is basically the same as for almost all cigar smoking burn issues - smoke slower!


----------



## Bruck

GrouchyDog said:


> There's a pipe-smokers forum here, you may get more input there. But IMO it can mean a number of things - smoking too fast and/or the tobacco's too wet are my main causes. I also believe that for whatever reason some pipes just smoke wetter than others. Try the same tobacco, same dryness, same pace in another pipe and see what you get...


Tnx vm, Grouchy! Yes, I've been checking out the pipe side of Puff lately. Just starting to get back into it. I should go make a debutante posting on the new pipers forum.


----------



## JCubed

I have a 120-ct China-made humidor. I used the green foam/analog hygro combo for a while, then (as carefully as I could) removed them to replace with Xikar gel/digital hygro combo. In doing so, some of the cedar lining ripped up with the old accessories, exposing some MDF-lookin' stuff.

A square inch or two, per accessory, was ripped off.

Should I be overly worried? Do I need to look into getting another humidor and do it right from the begininng? It's also a unit that has been wiped down with DW ever 6 months, although (thanks to you guys) I've stopped that... Yikes.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

JCubed said:


> I have a 120-ct China-made humidor. I used the green foam/analog hygro combo for a while, then (as carefully as I could) removed them to replace with Xikar gel/digital hygro combo. In doing so, some of the cedar lining ripped up with the old accessories, exposing some MDF-lookin' stuff.
> 
> A square inch or two, per accessory, was ripped off.
> 
> Should I be overly worried? Do I need to look into getting another humidor and do it right from the begininng? It's also a unit that has been wiped down with DW ever 6 months, although (thanks to you guys) I've stopped that... Yikes.


The question that will answer your question is: Does it still hold RH? If so, you can keep it. If not, you probably need a new one. 
Same goes for the DW wiping, if it has warped badly enough, you won't hold RH, so you'll need a new one. If it didn't, you don't!
Personally I wouldn't recommend Xikar gel over HF Beads or Boveda, but to each their own.

So go get that new digi hygro calibrated (Boveda>Salt IMO) and see if your box still functions! :yo:


----------



## JCubed

SeanTheEvans said:


> The question that will answer your question is: Does it still hold RH? If so, you can keep it. If not, you probably need a new one.
> Same goes for the DW wiping, if it has warped badly enough, you won't hold RH, so you'll need a new one. If it didn't, you don't!
> Personally I wouldn't recommend Xikar gel over HF Beads or Boveda, but to each their own.
> 
> So go get that new digi hygro calibrated (Boveda>Salt IMO) and see if your box still functions! :yo:


Actually, I just ordered my upgrade of HF beads and Caliber IV hygro, which reminded me that the tears were there. I've heard nothing but good things about HF, so I'm excited. And the only reason the humi has been 60-70 rH was because I've been rocking THREE of the Xikar large humidifiers. Takes up some precious stick space.

Do I use a 75% Boveda pack? And does the rest of the test work the same way as the salt test?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

JCubed said:


> Actually, I just ordered my upgrade of HF beads and Caliber IV hygro, which reminded me that the tears were there. I've heard nothing but good things about HF, so I'm excited. And the only reason the humi has been 60-70 rH was because I've been rocking THREE of the Xikar large humidifiers. Takes up some precious stick space.
> 
> Do I use a 75% Boveda pack? And does the rest of the test work the same way as the salt test?


Opinions vary, but I say get a Boveda pack that's at whatever RH your beads are. Heck, that way you can toss that in there as well, can't hurt. You'll also know then that your hygro is accurate at the level that you want it to be at. Others say the 75% packet is best for calibration, so there's some opinion involved.
and yeah, it works the same way, put the hygro and Boveda into a plastic bag (double bag it) or solid tupperware (my choice). 
The Boveda can also come in handy a month or two down the road when you out-buy the space in your humi, you can make a temp area with the Boveda and tupperware again.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

If you're overly worried about it get a thin sheet of spanish cedar to put over the tear.


----------



## JCubed

MDSPHOTO said:


> If you're overly worried about it get a thin sheet of spanish cedar to put over the tear.


The current humidifier covers it pretty well, so I'll start experimenting whenever I see rh dipping. Hopefully I dont, knock on veneer.


----------



## JCubed

Hopefully this question can be answered, seeing as how it's tabboo:

In your probably-more-experienced-than-I opinion, how are CCs and NCs different, other than the obvious price, status, and origin? I guess I'm asking what makes them so reputable? Do they stand up to the hype?

I do NOT want to know where to get them or how to sneak them in or anything like that, so hopefully I'm treading lightly enough.

EDIT: I am going through this thread page by page. Currently just read Post #1700 . I haven't seen the question yet, so if I've overlooked it or not gotten to it yet, I apologize. FANTASTIC thread, BTW. You guys know your stuff.


----------



## AuTechCoM

JCubed said:


> Hopefully this question can be answered, seeing as how it's tabboo:
> 
> In your probably-more-experienced-than-I opinion, how are CCs and NCs different, other than the obvious price, status, and origin? I guess I'm asking what makes them so reputable? Do they stand up to the hype?
> 
> I do NOT want to know where to get them or how to sneak them in or anything like that, so hopefully I'm treading lightly enough.


You will get your chance to find out all about CCs once you have been here for 90 days and 100 posts. It is Taboo to ask about CCs in this part of puff. However I am guilty of the same mistake when I first started.


----------



## JCubed

AuTechCoM said:


> You will get your chance to find out all about CCs once you have been here for 90 days and 100 posts. It is Taboo to ask about CCs in this part of puff. However I am guilty of the same mistake when I first started.


Gotcha. It's ALL off-limits, not just the legal stuff?


----------



## tnlawyer

JCubed said:


> Hopefully this question can be answered, seeing as how it's tabboo:
> 
> In your probably-more-experienced-than-I opinion, how are CCs and NCs different, other than the obvious price, status, and origin? I guess I'm asking what makes them so reputable? Do they stand up to the hype?
> 
> I do NOT want to know where to get them or how to sneak them in or anything like that, so hopefully I'm treading lightly enough.
> 
> EDIT: I am going through this thread page by page. Currently just read Post #1700 . I haven't seen the question yet, so if I've overlooked it or not gotten to it yet, I apologize. FANTASTIC thread, BTW. You guys know your stuff.


They're illegal here, so I wouldn't know :eyebrows:


----------



## JCubed

tnlawyer said:


> They're illegal here, so I wouldn't know :eyebrows:


Right you are! I was thinking maybe someone had tried them elsewhere, far far away where it's legal.


----------



## JCubed

Here's something an even newer BOTL asked me, and I had no idea:

Do you rotate a cigar whilst smoking?

I guess I do it because I made myself think that it creates a more even burn, but I have no idea WHY I made myself think that.

Most of my cigarette-raised friends who smoke cigars with me do NOT rotate.


----------



## AuTechCoM

JCubed said:


> Here's something an even newer BOTL asked me, and I had no idea:
> 
> Do you rotate a cigar whilst smoking?
> 
> I guess I do it because I made myself think that it creates a more even burn, but I have no idea WHY I made myself think that.
> 
> Most of my cigarette-raised friends who smoke cigars with me do NOT rotate.


I tend to rotate when i see it starting to burn wonky. although I have not notice it helping much. I learned it from watching all of the Cigar Advisor "Cigar 101 videos"


----------



## SeanTheEvans

JCubed said:


> Right you are! I was thinking maybe someone had tried them elsewhere, far far away where it's legal.


Still illegal, no matter where you are, if you are American.



JCubed said:


> Here's something an even newer BOTL asked me, and I had no idea:
> 
> Do you rotate a cigar whilst smoking?
> 
> I guess I do it because I made myself think that it creates a more even burn, but I have no idea WHY I made myself think that.
> 
> Most of my cigarette-raised friends who smoke cigars with me do NOT rotate.


Like Jonathan mentioned, when it burns wonky. I also do it if I'm smoking while out walking (the dog), to prevent burn issues. Pro tip - smoke with the side that isn't burning fast enough facing downward to help correct a canoe. Use a lighter if it gets too bad.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

JCubed said:


> Here's something an even newer BOTL asked me, and I had no idea:
> 
> Do you rotate a cigar whilst smoking?
> 
> I guess I do it because I made myself think that it creates a more even burn, but I have no idea WHY I made myself think that.
> 
> Most of my cigarette-raised friends who smoke cigars with me do NOT rotate.


I always rotate my cigar wether in my hand or in the ashtray to keep an even burn. One trick I have found is to hold the stick with ash facing directly down and that can even out a bad burn line without using a lighter to touch it up.


----------



## SOHResident

JCubed said:


> Do you rotate a cigar whilst smoking?


While lighting yes to get a good even light.

Because I had a lot of trouble previously with cigars "canoeing" on me while smoking I check the burn line prior to setting the cigar down. If one side is burning quicker than the other I put the slow side down when I set the cigar down. The low side will burn quicker than the high side while the cigar is sitting on the ash tray and help resolve the canoeing issue (not sure why but it does). So in a sense I guess I rotate the cigar "as needed" during my smoking process. (Canoeing is not as big of an issue for me now that I dropped my storage from 70% to 65% RH)


----------



## JCubed

SeanTheEvans said:


> Still illegal, no matter where you are, if you are American.


I had no idea. I thought it was the embargo that made it illegal, so as long as nothing was being brought in and/or sold, it was okay.


----------



## JCubed

Good tips, Sean and Hal.

I definitely have that issue more than not, due to everyone telling me at the beginning that 70%/70° was the best, so most of my sticks are a tad squishy.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

JCubed said:


> Do you rotate a cigar whilst smoking?


Generaly the only time I do this is in the car. I've never observed much of a difference in burn, except when I'm driving and the wind is "pulling" more on one side of the stick- then I find it quite helpful.


----------



## JCubed

AuTechCoM said:


> I tend to rotate when i see it starting to burn wonky. although I have not notice it helping much. I learned it from watching all of the Cigar Advisor "Cigar 101 videos"


I probably need to watch those.


----------



## ssaka

JCubed said:


> I had no idea. I thought it was the embargo that made it illegal, so as long as nothing was being brought in and/or sold, it was okay.


It actually a little more specific, you are in violation of the law if you spend US dollars for your purchase or a conveyance i.e. credit card or bank account that was funded or paid by US dollars. As a US Citizen it is legal for you smoke them.

However, I have never heard of a case of criminal prosecution unless you were caught importing large quantities with the intent to distribute/sell.

It use to be a matter of little consequence if you were to go through US customs and they were to find a couple of boxes in your bags. Basically they would take them and wag their finger art you telling you were a naughty boy. This is still what typically happens, however with the step up security since 9/11 it is now possible to end up red flag listed so that every time you come into the US you get the bag search, which is a total pain in the ass.

While well intentioned some decades ago, the embargo policy is silly today imo.

BR,

STS


----------



## SOHResident

The "Questions you think are too stupid to ask" thread is a good thread. Offers a great way to learn and a safe place to ask questions. Please drop all CC discussion :focus: so a moderator isn't forced to close the thread. Thanks.


----------



## JCubed

ssaka said:


> It actually a little more specific, you are in violation of the law if you spend US dollars for your purchase or a conveyance i.e. credit card or bank account that was funded or paid by US dollars. As a US Citizen it is legal for you smoke them.
> 
> However, I have never heard of a case of criminal prosecution unless you were caught importing large quantities with the intent to distribute/sell.
> 
> It use to be a matter of little consequence if you were to go through US customs and they were to find a couple of boxes in your bags. Basically they would take them and wag their finger art you telling you were a naughty boy. This is still what typically happens, however with the step up security since 9/11 it is now possible to end up red flag listed so that every time you come into the US you get the bag search, which is a total pain in the ass.
> 
> While well intentioned some decades ago, the embargo policy is silly today imo.
> 
> BR,
> 
> STS


That's some great info. I would never dream of spending US currency on any or trying to import them. I was more suggesting maybe that they could be a gift from someone you meet on an international trip.


----------



## AuTechCoM

SOHResident said:


> While lighting yes to get a good even light.
> 
> Because I had a lot of trouble previously with cigars "canoeing" on me while smoking I check the burn line prior to setting the cigar down. If one side is burning quicker than the other I put the slow side down when I set the cigar down. The low side will burn quicker than the high side while the cigar is sitting on the ash tray and help resolve the canoeing issue (not sure why but it does). So in a sense I guess I rotate the cigar "as needed" during my smoking process. (Canoeing is not as big of an issue for me now that I dropped my storage from 70% to 65% RH)


Same thing for me as soon as I got my RH% under control I had fewer and fewer Burn issues


----------



## JCubed

AuTechCoM said:


> Same thing for me as soon as I got my RH% under control I had fewer and fewer Burn issues


I've figured as much. I need to get some HF beads and ditch the gel humidifiers I have. I haven't seen anyone mention it anywhere, but I don't think the gel is 2-way. No wonder everything is soggy.


----------



## Drez_

JCubed said:


> I've figured as much. I need to get some HF beads and ditch the gel humidifiers I have. I haven't seen anyone mention it anywhere, but I don't think the gel is 2-way. No wonder everything is soggy.


It's actually mentioned quite a bit, but no they aren't 2 way. They only produce humidity and do nothing to absorb excess.


----------



## ssaka

JCubed said:


> That's some great info. I would never dream of spending US currency on any or trying to import them. I was more suggesting maybe that they could be a gift from someone you meet on an international trip.


Regretfully importation of Cuban goods is also not allowed, however it is not illegal for the person sending the gift if they are not a US citizen nor is it illegal for you to be the name recipient of said gift, I mean you can't control what some friend in say Spain might have sent you via the mail. However, the importation is not allowed, so if customs finds them they will confiscate them and issue you a letter notifying you of the seizure. Basically you have three options:

1) Ignore the letter and thereby forfeit the cigars - this is the most common action, basically do nothing.

2) Challenge Custom's right to seize the cigars - you will lose.

3) Notify the shipper and let them attempt to work out the return of the item to them - very costly, difficult at best, and really not worth it.

Hope this helps,

STS


----------



## JCubed

ssaka said:


> Regretfully importation of Cuban goods is also not allowed, however it is not illegal for the person sending the gift if they are not a US citizen nor is it illegal for you to be the name recipient of said gift, I mean you can't control what some friend in say Spain might have sent you via the mail. However, the importation is not allowed, so if customs finds them they will confiscate them and issue you a letter notifying you of the seizure. Basically you have three options:
> 
> 1) Ignore the letter and thereby forfeit the cigars - this is the most common action, basically do nothing.
> 
> 2) Challenge Custom's right to seize the cigars - you will lose.
> 
> 3) Notify the shipper and let them attempt to work out the return of the item to them - very costly, difficult at best, and really not worth it.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> STS


Good info. I'm not attempting anything. I was just inquiring about hype vs. reality. I can wait till 100 posts to find out, though. Lots of good NCs to try before then.


----------



## AuTechCoM

JCubed said:


> I've figured as much. I need to get some HF beads and ditch the gel humidifiers I have. I haven't seen anyone mention it anywhere, but I don't think the gel is 2-way. No wonder everything is soggy.


Gel is not 2 way. I have been told that the gel is not capable of reaching over 70% but I have already had one issue of a cheap crystal humidifier leaking water on my sticks when it was running low.


----------



## JCubed

AuTechCoM said:


> Gel is not 2 way. I have been told that the gel is not capable of reaching over 70% but I have already had one issue of a cheap crystal humidifier leaking water on my sticks when it was running low.


Mine leak all the time, too. It's probably messed up the already-cheep cedar in the humi. HF beads have been ordered and on the way, thank God.

And I definitely need to ignore the 70/70 stuff. It's just not my bag.

Thanks for all the great info/advice, guys. Like I said, great thread.


----------



## Fuzzy

ssaka said:


> Regretfully importation of Cuban goods is also not allowed, however it is not illegal for the person sending the gift if they are not a US citizen nor is it illegal for you to be the name recipient of said gift, I mean you can't control what some friend in say Spain might have sent you via the mail. However, the importation is not allowed, so if customs finds them they will confiscate them and issue you a letter notifying you of the seizure. Basically you have three options:
> 
> 1) Ignore the letter and thereby forfeit the cigars - this is the most common action, basically do nothing.
> 
> 2) Challenge Custom's right to seize the cigars - you will lose.
> 
> 3) Notify the shipper and let them attempt to work out the return of the item to them - very costly, difficult at best, and really not worth it.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> STS


Actually, the law is quite clear than an American citizen can not posses Cuban products, even if they happen to be in another country. The "gift" may slip by customs, but, a law is broken when the US citizen recieves the package. Enforcement??? not so likely.


----------



## benjimo

I've always wondered, what's the "best" gas station cigar one can buy?
Buddy of mine brought some cherry swisher BLK's camping this weekend and to my surprise (normally not a fan of swishers) I didn't find it half bad.


----------



## ejgarnut

benjimo said:


> I've always wondered, what's the "best" gas station cigar one can buy?
> Buddy of mine brought some cherry swisher BLK's camping this weekend and to my surprise (normally not a fan of swishers) I didn't find it half bad.


You will get differing opinions on this. One that I usually bought was Garcia y Vega English Corona tube. They are a decent smoke & readily available most anywhere

btw why not head over to the New Member page & give an intro?


----------



## bigLuke5595

Alright, here we go...do I HAVE to use a hygrometer? :3


----------



## SeanTheEvans

bigLuke5595 said:


> Alright, here we go...do I HAVE to use a hygrometer? :3


Nope, just like you don't HAVE to use a lighter, cutter, or humidor either if you really didn't want to. They're all just tools to make smoking easier, thus more enjoyable for the user.


----------



## Darkavenger

I have 7 either humidor a or tupperdors. I use two hygrometers. One in my desk top and one in my next box. The others I pray that my boveda will keep them level


----------



## bigLuke5595

Darkavenger said:


> I have 7 either humidor a or tupperdors. I use two hygrometers. One in my desk top and one in my next box. The others I pray that my boveda will keep them level


I use the bovedas and they just never give me problems to where I feel like hygrometers are needed. I guess I should get one but I won't until I learn my lesson the hard way most likely


----------



## Redwyvern

One question I always had, but have had it answered already was:
Why can't we refill/reuse the Boveda packs.
Recently I've found that you actually can. Just place them in a sealed ziplock with water, and in a few days they are nice and soft and squishy, ready to reuse. I place a small tray of distilled water in a ziplock, it works fine for me.


----------



## JCubed

A lot of members have the badges under their profile info (left of their posts) that signify that they review different sticks or accessories and are "experts".

*How do you find those specific reviews written by the member?*

I've tried sorting reviews by member name, but it never seems to work right. Either the user doesn't show up at all, or very few of their reviews show up.


----------



## Tritones

JCubed said:


> A lot of members have the badges under their profile info (left of their posts) that signify that they review different sticks or accessories and are "experts".
> 
> *How do you find those specific reviews written by the member?*
> 
> I've tried sorting reviews by member name, but it never seems to work right. Either the user doesn't show up at all, or very few of their reviews show up.


I just tried searching for mine, and found them OK.

I clicked the magnifying glass search box thingy near the top of the page.
Selected "Search Single Content Type"
Search type = Posts
User Name = Tritones
Box to the right of the user name = Find Threads Started By User
Search in forum = Non-Habanos reviews

All other fields left as defaults.


----------



## JCubed

Tritones said:


> I just tried searching for mine, and found them OK.
> 
> I clicked the magnifying glass search box thingy near the top of the page.
> Selected "Search Single Content Type"
> Search type = Posts
> User Name = Tritones
> Box to the right of the user name = Find Threads Started By User
> Search in forum = Non-Habanos reviews
> 
> All other fields left as defaults.


Gotcha.

I was going through the "Members Cigar Reviews" link right under the top pufferfish banner.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Tritones

JCubed said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I was going through the "Members Cigar Reviews" link right under the top pufferfish banner.
> 
> Thank you, sir.


A perfectly logical place to look, but unfortunately not where the reviews are that generated the rewards. :biggrin:


----------



## JCubed

Here's another one:

The "body" of a cigar is the flavor profile, correct? So something fuller-bodied would have a "heavier/more complex" profile, maybe even a bigger nicotine kick.

*Is there a name for the amount of smoke, or thickness of smoke, a stick produces?* When I happen across one that billows, I tend to enjoy that more. Probably because I'm a juvenile at heart. :smoke:

(Disclaimer: I _have_ read _all_ 2100+ posts, but it's been a month or two. This may have ben answered in there somewhere, but I don't remember any specifics.)


----------



## SOHResident

JCubed said:


> ......When I happen across one that billows, I tend to enjoy that more. Probably because I'm a juvenile at heart. :smoke: ......


I do not know if there is a common term for it but I tend to feel the same way, about a billowing cigar and about being a juvenile at heart. :smoke:


----------



## Dr Freems

What is the best cigar magazine for a novice smoker?


----------



## JCubed

SOHResident said:


> I do not know if there is a common term for it but I tend to feel the same way, about a billowing cigar and about being a juvenile at heart. :smoke:


If there's no term for it, is there at least a consensus on which cigars are known for being smoke-producers?


----------



## JCubed

Dr Freems said:


> What is the best cigar magazine for a novice smoker?


I like Cigar Press a lot for the reason that it's skewed a little younger, less Rolex-and-Lexus (like Cigar Aficionado).

However, while it's not a mag, by far the most helpful, down-to-earth, and easiest to understand place for info, advice, and reviews has been Puff.


----------



## SOHResident

JCubed said:


> If there's no term for it, is there at least a consensus on which cigars are known for being smoke-producers?


I haven't had the large variety of cigars that a lot of guys on here have had but I will tell you a few I have noted as having thick smoke - The Diesel Shorty, the Oliva Serie O Maduro, Nimmy D, and the PDR Reserva Limitada. I am sure others could provide you with a more substantial list.


----------



## Tritones

JCubed said:


> If there's no term for it, is there at least a consensus on which cigars are known for being smoke-producers?


Sancho Panza Double Maduros are real smoke factories.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

JCubed said:


> If there's no term for it, is there at least a consensus on which cigars are known for being smoke-producers?


"Smoke-bombs" are what they are officially called, unofficially.

LPs are known to be of this sort, actually, quite a few DE sticks, I believe, as I've heard of this occurring with Nica Rusticas as well.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Am I right to refer to a "box" of 50 cigars as a "cab" or is that reserved for something else?

Would a box of 50 ViVa Republic Guerrilla Warfare or Tat PCR be a box or a cab?

I found this:
"Cab = Cabinet...wooden sliding top box containing 50 sticks..."
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/245802-cigar-acronyms-what-does-mean-6.html

However after searching Google it seems to be reserved for cabinet selections with age or more cosmetic differences among other subjective descriptions.


----------



## six10

I think of "Cabs" as in all wood square shaped with cigars tied in bundles therefore having more space then a dress box, and preferred by some people who age cigars. Usually with slide top lid. Here's a interesting historical photo I saw
View attachment 86096
and I think it said that the cabs were used because shipping large amounts of cigars to collectors was problematic and by shipping smaller quantities in cabs they could ship easier then be inserted in something like this.


----------



## zoey

Is it ever okay to take a dump on the coats in the closet at a party?

Yes, in general a lot of DE sticks are smoked bombs...even the Nica Rustica in the 3 I have put the fire too. Not as much as the ligas which are basically exhaust pipes....


----------



## Kasanova King

I recently bought a VS Series 55 perfecto sampler and so far, I've been pretty pleased with it. I smoked the Blue Maduro, Red Corojo and Yellow Cameroon wrapped varieties and was pleased with their flavors. 

This afternoon I smoked the Green Sungrown wrapped perfecto and it had a strong smell of ammonia. I know that this is due to the fact that the cigar has not aged properly but I find that odd since these are made with 5 year-old aged tobaccos. Could the the reason that only the Sungrown version smelled have to do with the fact that maybe only the wrapper didn't age properly?


----------



## Tritones

Kasanova King said:


> I recently bought a VS Series 55 perfecto sampler and so far, I've been pretty pleased with it. I smoked the Blue Maduro, Red Corojo and Yellow Cameroon wrapped varieties and was pleased with their flavors.
> 
> This afternoon I smoked the Green Sungrown wrapped perfecto and it had a strong smell of ammonia. I know that this is due to the fact that the cigar has not aged properly but I find that odd since these are made with 5 year-old aged tobaccos. Could the the reason that only the Sungrown version smelled have to do with the fact that maybe only the wrapper didn't age properly?


It's not impossible for even well-aged tobaccos to produce ammonia after they are rolled into a cigar. Aging is essentially controlled composting. When the leaves are moistened to make them ready for rolling, it can start a second round of fermentation/composting/curing.

Your idea may be part of it as well. "Made with 5-year old tobaccos" doesn't necessarily mean that ALL the tobacco in the cigar is that old.


----------



## Lou_40

herf: (Verb) - To smoke a cigar, in a group of cigar smokers or alone.

Is herf an acronym? If so, what words form Herf? If not, what on earth is the origin of the word? (Google failed me on this one!)


----------



## Tritones

Lou_40 said:


> herf: (Verb) - To smoke a cigar, in a group of cigar smokers or alone.
> 
> Is herf an acronym? If so, what words form Herf? If not, what on earth is the origin of the word? (Google failed me on this one!)


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../251268-where-did-term-herf-come-acronym.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/182282-herf-origin-discussion.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/225743-origin-word-herf.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...24195-cigar-science-w-rob-x-origins-herf.html

Now, make up one yourself and you're just as likely to be correct ...


----------



## Lou_40

Tritones said:


> ............
> 
> Now, make up one yourself and you're just as likely to be correct ...


Ha! Thanks, Mike! My Google searches were about as definitive as the links you posted!

And, all these years I thought it was HERB Albert & the Tijuana Brass!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Tritones said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../251268-where-did-term-herf-come-acronym.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/182282-herf-origin-discussion.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/225743-origin-word-herf.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...24195-cigar-science-w-rob-x-origins-herf.html
> 
> Now, make up one yourself and you're just as likely to be correct ...


Actually, the term "herf" was invented by yours truly. We always used to go to a fellow's house, a good friend of mine Guten Herfenstein's place every third Sunday for Indian-style poker with the local VFW guys. Eventually it was shortened to Herf's place. Therefore the term was born.

Unfortunately Guten passed away after he suffered from a blow to the head by a coconut while on a cruise he was offered for free, if he agreed to sit in on some time-share condo presentations.

RIP Guten :rip:


----------



## Tritones

fuente~fuente said:


> Actually, the term "herf" was invented by yours truly. We always used to go to a fellow's house, a good friend of mine Guten Herfenstein's place every third Sunday for Indian-style poker with the local VFW guys. Eventually it was shortened to Herf's place. Therefore the term was born.
> 
> Unfortunately Guten passed away after he suffered from a blow to the head by a coconut while on a cruise he was offered for free, if he agreed to sit in on some time-share condo presentations.
> 
> RIP Guten :rip:


As good a lie as any ... :nod:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Tritones said:


> As good a lie as any ... :nod:


Well, I swear didn't read any of those until after I posted my story! :lol:

Uncanny how much mine resembled some of those. If that doesn't tell you something, well...


----------



## SeanTheEvans

fuente~fuente said:


> Well, I swear didn't read any of those until after I posted my story! :lol:
> 
> Uncanny how much mine resembled some of those. If that doesn't tell you something, well...


OMG... you're psychic?


----------



## Kasanova King

Tritones said:


> It's not impossible for even well-aged tobaccos to produce ammonia after they are rolled into a cigar. Aging is essentially controlled composting. When the leaves are moistened to make them ready for rolling, it can start a second round of fermentation/composting/curing.
> 
> Your idea may be part of it as well. "Made with 5-year old tobaccos" doesn't necessarily mean that ALL the tobacco in the cigar is that old.


That makes sense...thanks!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

How long would it take a grasshopper with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a dill pickle?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MDSPHOTO said:


> How long would it take a grasshopper with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a dill pickle?



View attachment 86129


so... 27 minutes, 43 seconds. Bring something a little harder next time, David :lol:


----------



## Tritones

MDSPHOTO said:


> How long would it take a grasshopper with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a dill pickle?


Which leg is wooden?

Baby dill or county fair dill pickle?

Does the grasshopper have any martial arts training?

And by far most importantly - is that an African grasshopper or a European grasshopper?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tritones said:


> Which leg is wooden?
> 
> Baby dill or county fair dill pickle?
> 
> Does the grasshopper have any martial arts training?
> 
> And by far most importantly - is that an African grasshopper or a European grasshopper?


Right Leg is Wooden

NY deli size kosher dill

He does not have any martial arts training, but does claim to be friends with Chuck Norris

Any Entomologist worth his salt knows a European grasshopper does not possess the size, strength and stamina to ever complete this task


----------



## Tritones

MDSPHOTO said:


> Right Leg is Wooden
> 
> NY deli size kosher dill
> 
> He does not have any martial arts training, but does claim to be friends with Chuck Norris
> 
> Any Entomologist worth his salt knows a European grasshopper does not possess the size, strength and stamina to ever complete this task


Ah! Excellent! Now we can make a calculation based upon the following:

Right leg is wooden = one of its legs are both the same, therefore applied force is not reduced by friction.

NY deli style kosher dill = 27.4% relative reduction in the duration of each unit of time, therefore increasing the effective lifespan of the grasshopper

Friends with Chuck Norris, as everyone knows, applies the greatest possible Delta to Force applied, which is an overriding consideration in the equation.

African grasshoppers are non-migratory, therefore the coconut principle does not apply.

The above statements can be expressed as follows:

tease:/yield:+2:bump2)-fish:*:target:*)/laser:*:spy:*:banana-panda:/:spider: )=:llama:


----------



## beachbum

Just trying to take notes here, but is the fish hitting the guy a tilapia or a trout? I can't tell.


----------



## Tritones

beachbum said:


> Just trying to take notes here, but is the fish hitting the guy a tilapia or a trout? I can't tell.


Red Drum.


----------



## Tritones

And that's a 4-speed manual llama, BTW.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tritones said:


> Ah! Excellent! Now we can make a calculation based upon the following:
> 
> Right leg is wooden = one of its legs are both the same, therefore applied force is not reduced by friction.
> 
> NY deli style kosher dill = 27.4% relative reduction in the duration of each unit of time, therefore increasing the effective lifespan of the grasshopper
> 
> Friends with Chuck Norris, as everyone knows, applies the greatest possible Delta to Force applied, which is an overriding consideration in the equation.
> 
> African grasshoppers are non-migratory, therefore the coconut principle does not apply.
> 
> The above statements can be expressed as follows:
> 
> tease:/yield:+2:bump2)-fish:*:target:*)/laser:*:spy:*:banana-panda:/:spider: )=:llama:


Actually you almost got it, had you added one additional dancing banana into your equation you would clearly see that the correct answer was Britney Spears' younger sister Jamie Lynn Spears.


----------



## brimy623

Do you S/BOTL find it quicker to raise rH or lower to your sticks?

Just wondering why vendors ship them wet vs drier.

Ex. Top Quality ships with 72 Boveda.

I'm figuring the manufacturer ships wet because they don't ship with rH vessel. But if you're a vendor with 2-7 day time in transit & you take the time to put some sort of rH vessel in, why not go with a 60 or 65?


----------



## beachbum

> Actually you almost got it, had you added one additional dancing banana into your equation you would clearly see that the correct answer was Britney Spears' younger sister Jamie Lynn Spears.


Well see that's why I thought it was supposed to be a trout, due to the trout's extra potential energy from the aggressor's inflection point, you derive the same answer.

Brimy, just a guess, packs eventually run dry, and it's impossible to recover a damaged cigar that has lost its oil, so perhaps they bid on the higher side to account for longer shipments and to play it safer.


----------



## fuente~fuente

SeanTheEvans said:


> OMG... you're psychic?


Why yes... I have ESPN. :tinfoil3:


----------



## Tritones

MDSPHOTO said:


> Actually you almost got it, had you added one additional dancing banana into your equation you would clearly see that the correct answer was Britney Spears' younger sister Jamie Lynn Spears.


Well, yes, of course. But you never said they were left-handed dill pickles.


----------



## shortnub

Tritones said:


> Ah! Excellent! Now we can make a calculation based upon the following:
> 
> Right leg is wooden = one of its legs are both the same, therefore applied force is not reduced by friction.
> 
> NY deli style kosher dill = 27.4% relative reduction in the duration of each unit of time, therefore increasing the effective lifespan of the grasshopper
> 
> Friends with Chuck Norris, as everyone knows, applies the greatest possible Delta to Force applied, which is an overriding consideration in the equation.
> 
> African grasshoppers are non-migratory, therefore the coconut principle does not apply.
> 
> The above statements can be expressed as follows:
> 
> tease:/yield:+2:bump2)-fish:*:target:*)/laser:*:spy:*:banana-panda:/:spider: )=:llama:


this is really cool!


----------



## brimy623

Have you ever...

... bought a cigar, put it in your humi...

...and CAN'T find it when you're looking to smoke it?!?! 

And not remember smoking it?!?!

I know I'm getting old, but I hope I'm not going senile!!!


----------



## Tritones

brimy623 said:


> Have you ever...
> 
> ... bought a cigar, put it in your humi...
> 
> ...and CAN'T find it when you're looking to smoke it?!?!
> 
> And not remember smoking it?!?!
> 
> I know I'm getting old, but I hope I'm not going senile!!!


No, this never happened to me. I DO remember lifting a Padron 1964 out of your humi when you weren't looking ...


----------



## Jordon Brooker

Stupid question, had a quick look around and found nothing.

How does a humidor work? Is it just a box that helps to keep the same humidity or is it more complex than that? Why should I keep my cigars in a humidor?


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Jordon Brooker said:


> Stupid question, had a quick look around and found nothing.
> 
> How does a humidor work? Is it just a box that helps to keep the same humidity or is it more complex than that? Why should I keep my cigars in a humidor?


That is exactly what a humidor does. Cigars are best smoked when humidified to a certain %, could be anywhere to a 62% to 72% relative humidity. The actual number depends mostly on personal preference, me, I'm a 65% guy.

Anyway, if a cigar is too dry, it will burn hot and fast. That will likely ruin the flavor you are looking for in the cigar.

If a cigar is too moist, it won't burn well either, or worse, taste bitter.

I've had cigars at both ends of the spectrum, and when it's been kept with a relative humidity in the 62-72% range is the best smoking experience possible.

Now, that's why you should keep it humidified. The other part of your question is how it works. Humidors are generally lined with Spanish Cedar, which is technically not a cedar, but whatever. The reason this wood is chosen is because it does a wonderful job of absorbing and keeping that moisture inside the box. You also need to humidify the inside with some sort of device, beads, boveda, whatever, because eventually, no matter how good a seal on your humidor, some of that moisture will escape exposing your cigars to that nasty dry environment we are all trying to avoid.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jordon Brooker

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> That is exactly what a humidor does. Cigars are best smoked when humidified to a certain %, could be anywhere to a 62% to 72% relative humidity. The actual number depends mostly on personal preference, me, I'm a 65% guy.
> 
> Anyway, if a cigar is too dry, it will burn hot and fast. That will likely ruin the flavor you are looking for in the cigar.
> 
> If a cigar is too moist, it won't burn well either, or worse, taste bitter.
> 
> I've had cigars at both ends of the spectrum, and when it's been kept with a relative humidity in the 62-72% range is the best smoking experience possible.
> 
> Now, that's why you should keep it humidified. The other part of your question is how it works. Humidors are generally lined with Spanish Cedar, which is technically not a cedar, but whatever. The reason this wood is chosen is because it does a wonderful job of absorbing and keeping that moisture inside the box. You also need to humidify the inside with some sort of device, beads, boveda, whatever, because eventually, no matter how good a seal on your humidor, some of that moisture will escape exposing your cigars to that nasty dry environment we are all trying to avoid.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Cheers for the awesome response! Helped a bunch.


----------



## 2wycked

Should I leave the cellophane on my cigars or take them out of it when I put them in my humidor?


----------



## Don Quijote

When will the trade embargo be lifted?


----------



## metinemre

PerpetualNoob said:


> Never really associated Armenia with cigars. Makes you wonder how that happened?


I didn`t want to read 100+ pages maybe someone else answered this but as far as i know he is Turkish Armenian and Turkey`s north (black sea region) is famous with its tobacco.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

metinemre said:


> I didn`t want to read 100+ pages maybe someone else answered this but as far as i know he is Turkish Armenian and Turkey`s north (black sea region) is famous with its tobacco.


Particularly for pipe and cigarette tobacco though.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Don Quijote said:


> When will the trade embargo be lifted?


God only knows



2wycked said:


> Should I leave the cellophane on my cigars or take them out of it when I put them in my humidor?


It is a matter of preference. I usually store them as I buy them- i.e. if it came in cello, I leave it in cello.


----------



## NC Ninja

How long does it take to understand the delicate balance of a humidor? I have a 50ct Whitetail with the Humicare Black Ice device. I removed two of the sections because I wanted to get the RH below 70, but it keeps dropping about 1% every 2 days or so (now 66%). Should I be concerned, or am I still waiting on it to stabilize? Am I better off with the humidor packed, or sparse?


----------



## SmokinSpider

NC Ninja said:


> How long does it take to understand the delicate balance of a humidor? I have a 50ct Whitetail with the Humicare Black Ice device. I removed two of the sections because I wanted to get the RH below 70, but it keeps dropping about 1% every 2 days or so (now 66%). Should I be concerned, or am I still waiting on it to stabilize? Am I better off with the humidor packed, or sparse?


No I wouldn't be concerned, keeping cigars above 68% usually means a rather wet cigar. So it may be harder to light, keep lite, smoke poorly ect. Although it's rather personal, I have read people keep their humidors anywhere from %62-70% as being the magic number so it is just something you may have to experiment with till you find a humidity you like, for me it's 65%.

Did you season your humidor? Follow this link if you haven't, it also has useful information for testing how well you humidor lid seals. A poorly sealed lid can cause humidity loss. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html This man knows his stuff.

It can take a few days for a humidor to reach a stable relative humidity, unless it has leaks. You are also better off having it packed... well "full" I should say. It helps the humi recover faster after the lid has been opened.

One final thing, I have read people having crazy fluctuations using gel type humidification devices, such as the Humicare Black Ice. Have a look into Boveda humidification or Heartfelt beads, both systems are solid and rather easy to use. The Boveda system being the easiest just place in the humi.

Oh and did you calibrate your hygrometer?


----------



## dotsamantha

This is an overwhelming and entertaining font of useful information. I've been skipping around and have found so many answers to questions I have. I was going to ask the cello question. Answered. A bunch of acronym questions. Solved. Solid Python references. Present.

The almost completely smoked cigar clenched between the teeth thing, a la George Peppard as Hannibal. That looks uncomfortable and I suspect doesn't taste too good. Is that really a thing? And am I missing something? Thanks!


----------



## Couch_Incident

Is all Broadleaf grown in the US?

They never seem to mention it in the descriptions. The descriptions will say, Broadleaf but never state where it is grown.

Couch


----------



## StogieNinja

Couch_Incident said:


> Is all Broadleaf grown in the US?


Nope. Grown all over.


----------



## StogieNinja

Couch_Incident said:


> Is all Broadleaf grown in the US?


Nope. Grown all over.


----------



## Sigaar

What RH% does CI ship their cigars? Or Holt's or CigarPlace.biz? I know they all tend to ship them "wet"...just curious as a newbie, how wet they are...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Sigaar said:


> What RH% does CI ship their cigars? Or Holt's or CigarPlace.biz? I know they all tend to ship them "wet"...just curious as a newbie, how wet they are...


If you could tell us we'd all be eternally grateful! Our BOTL Rob suggests placing your order in a bag with a hygrometer to get an idea on RH. Its not exact, but it can give you a rough idea if you so desire. I once got a large order from Cplace, who I love BTW, that was so wet when it went in my humi my RH spiked considerably.


----------



## Nicks85

So I am trying to post a photo from my iPad and it's saying that I am over my limit. I see other puff brothers and sisters posting multiple photos per day or in the same post. Is ther a maximum upload limit per day? 

Also, what app do you use to post your pictures? I am not sure I like photo bucket and would like to look at other options


----------



## Auburnguy

Nicks85 said:


> So I am trying to post a photo from my iPad and it's saying that I am over my limit. I see other puff brothers and sisters posting multiple photos per day or in the same post. Is ther a maximum upload limit per day?
> 
> Also, what app do you use to post your pictures? I am not sure I like photo bucket and would like to look at other options


Most use photobucket. That is what I use as well. I am 100% on my iPhone and it works. I just copy the direct link and manually add tge prefix and suffix.


----------



## c.ortiz108

This might be a really stupid one: Do I have to put a _sealed_ box of cigars in a humidor if I'm going to age it? Boxes have lacquer and are pretty tightly sealed, so I'm wondering if it's okay if I just don't open it.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

c.ortiz108 said:


> This might be a really stupid one: Do I have to put a _sealed_ box of cigars in a humidor if I'm going to age it? Boxes have lacquer and are pretty tightly sealed, so I'm wondering if it's okay if I just don't open it.


They're wood, just like a humi they "breathe". You can keep them sealed even, humidity will still exchange, albeit slower, which may or may not be desired.

But yeah, you can put them straight in for storage as they come. Think about it, that's how they're being stored until you get them, sometimes for who knows how long.


----------



## Nicks85

What is this tge prefix and suffix you speak of? I did not know of this


----------



## Auburnguy

Nicks85 said:


> What is this tge prefix and suffix you speak of? I did not know of this


Prefix:<-Suffix


----------



## c.ortiz108

SeanTheEvans said:


> They're wood, just like a humi they "breathe". You can keep them sealed even, humidity will still exchange, albeit slower, which may or may not be desired.
> 
> But yeah, you can put them straight in for storage as they come. Think about it, that's how they're being stored until you get them, sometimes for who knows how long.


Yeah... I knew it was a stupid question, especially considering I live in the desert! There goes my justification for buying "just one more" BnB Groupon for a box of Short Storys.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Hi Noob here, 

This is a pretty stupid question, but how does one view the listing of RG bumps that show up every time you get a new bump, but I can't seem to find afterwards?

Thanks for helpin out a noob.


----------



## droy1958

MDSPHOTO said:


> Hi Noob here,
> 
> This is a pretty stupid question, but how does one view the listing of RG bumps that show up every time you get a new bump, but I can't seem to find afterwards?
> 
> Thanks for helpin out a noob.


I thought I was the only one who couldn't figure this out...


----------



## Billb1960

MDSPHOTO said:


> Hi Noob here,
> 
> This is a pretty stupid question, but how does one view the listing of RG bumps that show up every time you get a new bump, but I can't seem to find afterwards?
> 
> Thanks for helpin out a noob.





droy1958 said:


> I thought I was the only one who couldn't figure this out...


Click on Settings in the Menu Bar


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Billb1960 said:


> Click on Settings in the Menu Bar


Thanks, I'm glad one of you old timers was able to help!


----------



## Nature

MDSPHOTO said:


> Hi Noob here,
> 
> This is a pretty stupid question, but how does one view the listing of RG bumps that show up every time you get a new bump, but I can't seem to find afterwards?
> 
> Thanks for helpin out a noob.





Billb1960 said:


> Click on Settings in the Menu Bar


Keep on scrolling and you will see RG you have given out as well.


----------



## Ethernomad

What does FOG stand for?


----------



## Ethernomad

And what is the benefit of RG? Is there a rulebook or guideline to follow on when to give a bump?


----------



## Billb1960

FOG = F***ing Old Guy

I don't believe there are any specific rules for RG other than to show approval/disapproval for actions on the forum. The only guideline I've seen is it shouldn't be used for retaliation or to show disagreement on a specific point.


----------



## Ethernomad

Billb1960 said:


> I don't believe there are any specific rules for RG other than to show approval/disapproval for actions on the forum. The only guideline I've seen is it shouldn't be used for retaliation or to show disagreement on a specific point.


So it's community earned reputation. Got it.

What is the Gameroom Cash all about?


----------



## NorCalJaybird

How do I remove pictures from my account so I can post more pictures? 

How do I Bump RG for someone else?

Cheers
Jay


----------



## TreySC

NorCalJaybird said:


> How do I remove pictures from my account so I can post more pictures?
> 
> How do I Bump RG for someone else?
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Pictures I don't know. For RG on the bottom of side bar where the persons name is a little star you click that and the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## Drez_

NorCalJaybird said:


> How do I remove pictures from my account so I can post more pictures?
> 
> How do I Bump RG for someone else?
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Easiest thing to do is use Photobucket, then you don't have to worry about deleting every so often.

Hit the sheriff badge at the bottom left under the username panel beside posts.


----------



## six10

Settings, attachments, check boxes that you can, then delete.


----------



## Billb1960

Drez_ said:


> *Easiest thing to do is use Photobucket, then you don't have to worry about deleting every so often.*


^^^This is definitely the way to go. You can also then use your mobile device to add pictures from the Photobucket app


----------



## Tritones

Ethernomad said:


> What is the Gameroom Cash all about?


On the blue menu bar (first item is "Forum") there is a link for "Gameroom." You can play some games there and win or lose gameroom cash. Other members can give you cash. You can give cash away. There is probably an accrual based upon time on the forum or something similar, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Cigarer

Is there an easy way to get to your control panel? AND why isn't there a quick link to it?


----------



## Ethernomad

Tritones said:


> On the blue menu bar (first item is "Forum") there is a link for "Gameroom." You can play some games there and win or lose gameroom cash. Other members can give you cash. You can give cash away. There is probably an accrual based upon time on the forum or something similar, but I don't know what it is.


It's always a blank page when I go in there. Maybe because I'm on a mobile device.


----------



## droy1958

Errrr ahhhh ummmm....(raising hand) I got a question that has always made me wonder. Do you think if Iraq attacked Turkey from the rear, Greece would help???...


----------



## gtechva

droy1958 said:


> Errrr ahhhh ummmm....(raising hand) I got a question that has always made me wonder. Do you think if Iraq attacked Turkey from the rear, Greece would help???...


That's just wrong. Extremely funny, but wrong. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to droy1958 again.


----------



## gtechva

Billb1960 said:


> ^^^This is definitely the way to go. You can also then use your mobile device to add pictures from the Photobucket app


I get slapped around trying to use photobucket sometimes. I've seen direction in a thread here, but have trouble finding that thread when I go a while without posting a pic. Maybe it's in a sticky...


----------



## droy1958

gtechva said:


> That's just wrong. Extremely funny, but wrong. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to droy1958 again.


Sorry, just one of those things that make you go hmmmm....


----------



## AlBaron

Noob here, just found this thread, here it comes...

so this has been bugging me for a week, but I was definitely to ashamed to ask: all these pictures of huge humidors, winedors, coolerdors, tupperdors, etc... All usually have a bunch of boxes and also loose cigars. Are the boxes full or empty? When one buys a box of cigars, should they be kept inside of the box?


----------



## Drez_

AlBaron said:


> Noob here, just found this thread, here it comes...
> 
> so this has been bugging me for a week, but I was definitely to ashamed to ask: all these pictures of huge humidors, winedors, coolerdors, tupperdors, etc... All usually have a bunch of boxes and also loose cigars. Are the boxes full or empty? When one buys a box of cigars, should they be kept inside of the box?


How each person stores is really up to them. The boxes in everyones pictures may be full or empty - depends on how often they smoke that particular cigar.. I don't store in boxes, but have nothing that is planned for "long term" storage, either. The two boxes of cigars I've recently bought have been removed and placed into tupperware containers just like my singles purchases always are.

If your storage system is rock solid in terms of humidity, storing in boxes is fine.. If you don't mind the extra room it takes up and prefer to keep the box. The cedar helps add an extra buffer to balance out the humidity, so it certainly doesn't hurt. I find it's easier tossing one Boveda pack into a plastic container and filling it with a box or two of cigars than worrying about making sure my entire wine cooler is sitting at my desired RH. Do what works and is most comfortable and secure for you.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Ethernomad said:


> So it's community earned reputation. Got it.
> 
> What is the Gameroom Cash all about?


Gambling.


----------



## Tritones

gtechva said:


> I get slapped around trying to use photobucket sometimes. I've seen direction in a thread here, but have trouble finding that thread when I go a while without posting a pic. Maybe it's in a sticky...


PM inbound


----------



## Tritones

Ethernomad said:


> It's always a blank page when I go in there. Maybe because I'm on a mobile device.


Probably so.


----------



## haebar

How do you bump up someone's ring gauge? Thanks


----------



## Nature

haebar said:


> How do you bump up someone's ring gauge? Thanks


On a thread post of theirs, click the little star in the lower left corner of their profile.


----------



## Ethernomad

Yay 100th post!

What new forums and goodies can I look forward to accessing now?


----------



## gtechva

Ethernomad said:


> Yay 100th post!
> 
> What new forums and goodies can I look forward to accessing now?


All things ISOM


----------



## Auburnguy

How do I win money on the game room? It is rigged and I lose all of my money. Silly gameroom!


----------



## haebar

Ethernomad said:


> Yay 100th post!
> 
> What new forums and goodies can I look forward to accessing now?


I believe you can now see the Wanted, For Sale, and Trade forums; that's when I got access.


----------



## cryptyk

Ok. I started smoking a few months ago, and I just got my first humidor from my girl for Christmas. What a girl, eh? 

1) Is it ok to keep my cutter and lighter in the humidor? It just seems convenient to have everything in one place.
2) My house spends most of the time around 74-76 degrees. Is that a problem?
3) Do you *always* smoke from the end with the label? One cigar I have is totally symmetrical (perfecto?) except for label on one end.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## upnsmoke

cryptyk said:


> 3) Do you *always* smoke from the end with the label? One cigar I have is totally symmetrical (perfecto?) except for label on one end.


That is actually a very interesting question to me...I guess by the way the cigars are rolled it would start to unravel if you smoke the other way around.

Would it taste differently?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

cryptyk said:


> Ok. I started smoking a few months ago, and I just got my first humidor from my girl for Christmas. What a girl, eh?
> 
> 1) Is it ok to keep my cutter and lighter in the humidor? It just seems convenient to have everything in one place.
> 2) My house spends most of the time around 74-76 degrees. Is that a problem?
> 3) Do you *always* smoke from the end with the label? One cigar I have is totally symmetrical (perfecto?) except for label on one end.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ryan


1. Yes, though eventually they will be taking up valuable real estate needed for cigars 
2. If you are going to keep your temp that high I suggest freezing all new purchases and keeping your Rh in the low to mid 60's.
3. I would think the blender and roller have the cigar set up that way for a reason, but to be honest I have no idea what the difference in burn and flavors might be smoking from the other end.


----------



## djturnz

1. In this thread (Way back in the 50s pages) it is said to age your new sticks for a couple weeks to a month before smoking. Is that just ordered cigars in the mail? I can't see why letting one sit in my humidor for a couple weeks would be any different than one sitting in my B&M Humidor?

2. Is it wrong to store my matches in the humidor? Just to keep everything together? Will that add a smell or taste to the cigars?

3. I've seen when guys build an ammo can humidor, they line the box with cedar. I asked the guy at my B&M and he said if it's sealed, not to add Cedar because the wood will compete for moisture. So do you guys agree that I should not add cedar? I'm using a plastic ammo can with a rubber seal.


----------



## garublador

djturnz said:


> 1. In this thread (Way back in the 50s pages) it is said to age your new sticks for a couple weeks to a month before smoking. Is that just ordered cigars in the mail? I can't see why letting one sit in my humidor for a couple weeks would be any different than one sitting in my B&M Humidor?


It's only different if the RH in your humidor is different from the RH in the B&M humidor. Many find they prefer a RH lower than what most B&M's store their cigars at so several weeks of acclimation time helps guarantee that your cigars are closer to the RH you prefer.



djturnz said:


> 2. Is it wrong to store my matches in the humidor? Just to keep everything together? Will that add a smell or taste to the cigars?


I'll defer this to someone who's tried it.



djturnz said:


> 3. I've seen when guys build an ammo can humidor, they line the box with cedar. I asked the guy at my B&M and he said if it's sealed, not to add Cedar because the wood will compete for moisture. So do you guys agree that I should not add cedar? I'm using a plastic ammo can with a rubber seal.


The cedar will only "compete" for moisture if it's moisture content is different than what you get at the RH you want. Once it has reached equilibrium (aka, is "seasoned") then it will actually help stabilize the RH in your humidor. Plus it smells nice.


----------



## djturnz

garublador said:


> The cedar will only "compete" for moisture if it's moisture content is different than what you get at the RH you want. Once it has reached equilibrium (aka, is "seasoned") then it will actually help stabilize the RH in your humidor. Plus it smells nice.


That's what I read, that it helps equalize the RH since the plastic doesn't absorb any. He told me to only do that if the container isn't sealed. He also said that Spanish Cedar has a "pesticide effect" to combat beetles, but again, said I shouldn't need it. I'm thinking that instead of lining every surface, I might place a plank on the bottom. So now I need to find a small piece. He had some boxes for sale, but he said they probably were not Spanish Cedar. None of them had that thin wafer piece inside. So it was just the 6 box sides. I saw Cedar planks at walmart for hanging in your closet, but I don't think they are Spanish. They are Made in China. lol


----------



## garublador

djturnz said:


> That's what I read, that it helps equalize the RH since the plastic doesn't absorb any. He told me to only do that if the container isn't sealed. He also said that Spanish Cedar has a "pesticide effect" to combat beetles, but again, said I shouldn't need it. I'm thinking that instead of lining every surface, I might place a plank on the bottom.


I think that combating mold is probably more important, but I haven't substantiated the claim that it makes a difference myself. I'd think that if you want the advantages of the cedar you could just place a plank in there. That's normally what's done with tuppadors, which is what you're essentially making.


----------



## djturnz

That's what I'm going to do. So where can I score a small piece? I don't know how to tell if a box is made of Cedar or not.

And in a possibly related note, I smoked a Fuentes 858 yesterday that had a sort of white flake on it. Plus a couple more spots that kind of looked like when the glaze on a donut dries out and cracks? I took a couple photos, but my permissions do not allow links yet. I did not take notice if it was there when I bought it Saturday, but it was there Sunday afternoon when I decided that would be my birthday smoke. Any idea what that was? I sent the picture to a BOTL and he's never seen it before, said maybe it was mold. It wasn't furry, it was flaky.


----------



## garublador

djturnz said:


> That's what I'm going to do. So where can I score a small piece? I don't know how to tell if a box is made of Cedar or not.
> 
> And in a possibly related note, I smoked a Fuentes 858 yesterday that had a sort of white flake on it. Plus a couple more spots that kind of looked like when the glaze on a donut dries out and cracks? I took a couple photos, but my permissions do not allow links yet. I did not take notice if it was there when I bought it Saturday, but it was there Sunday afternoon when I decided that would be my birthday smoke. Any idea what that was? I sent the picture to a BOTL and he's never seen it before, said maybe it was mold. It wasn't furry, it was flaky.


I unfortunately can't help with either of those. The cedar I have in my tuppador is the dividers from a humidor I have. I just didn't want you to think you were being ignored.


----------



## djturnz

Thank you. I appreciate the feedback you've given me thus far.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

djturnz said:


> That's what I read, that it helps equalize the RH since the plastic doesn't absorb any. He told me to only do that if the container isn't sealed. He also said that Spanish Cedar has a "pesticide effect" to combat beetles, but again, said I shouldn't need it. I'm thinking that instead of lining every surface, I might place a plank on the bottom. So now I need to find a small piece. He had some boxes for sale, but he said they probably were not Spanish Cedar. None of them had that thin wafer piece inside. So it was just the 6 box sides. I saw Cedar planks at walmart for hanging in your closet, but I don't think they are Spanish. They are Made in China. lol


If you want real Spanish cedar cut to size there is a guy on eBay that can get you what you need, I believe his name is Jim-bob-in-Maine. Otherwise, grab a couple non-painted cigar boxes crack the bottom or top out and lay them on your box.


----------



## djturnz

MDSPHOTO said:


> If you want real Spanish cedar cut to size there is a guy on eBay that can get you what you need, I believe his name is Jim-bob-in-Maine. Otherwise, grab a couple non-painted cigar boxes crack the bottom or top out and lay them on your box.


I don't know how to tell if the box is cedar or "just wood". Are you saying that all not painted boxes are cedar? One of B&Ms sells the empties for $2 and donates it to the SPCA. The other one gives the box to whomever buys the last stick.

And I'm still wondering about the matches.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

djturnz said:


> I don't know how to tell if the box is cedar or "just wood". Are you saying that all not painted boxes are cedar? One of B&Ms sells the empties for $2 and donates it to the SPCA. The other one gives the box to whomever buys the last stick.
> 
> And I'm still wondering about the matches.


The wood may or not be cedar, but it will serve as a buffer for your RH. I have found that painted boxes can impart odors on your box or In my case my fridge. Short term your matches should be fine in your box, long term there could be some odors put off by the match heads, but probably nothing major to worry about.


----------



## ejgarnut

djturnz said:


> I smoked a Fuentes 858 yesterday that had a sort of white flake on it. Plus a couple more spots that kind of looked like when the glaze on a donut dries out and cracks?


Sounds like what your cigar had on it was a messy application of cigar glue


----------



## upnsmoke

If someone sends me a bomb...am I supposed to leave trader feedback? I don't want mess it up...

*A little more "searching" lead me to my answer...Bombs are "gifts" that do not require trader feedback.


----------



## gtechva

djturnz said:


> I don't know how to tell if the box is cedar or "just wood". Are you saying that all not painted boxes are cedar? One of B&Ms sells the empties for $2 and donates it to the SPCA. The other one gives the box to whomever buys the last stick.
> 
> And I'm still wondering about the matches.


The box bottom probably has a spanish cedar veneer. You should be able to smell test that. As far as the matches, I would look for something like a plastic can like 35mm film rolls came in or a pill bottle. Wash it out and put the matches in it. Putting that in the humidor should isolate the matches and the cigars from each other. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Bowtech4ever

Wish I had found this one sooner......I could have spared the Forum most of my early questions.

This is: MY NOTE TO ME No intent to point at anyone other than me....after joining Puff, I was so excited after my 1st. couple visits, that the welcome kindness, fellowship, and sharing of like interest, had me overwhelmed. So enthused with the attention and banter was I, that I wish I had it to do over in retrospect. I would use ADVANCED SEARCH for a good while after the introductions, and protocol pings.

Noobs....Write down all the questions you can think of, & keep recording. Then SEARCH the forum.....it's likely there. So many have gone before us asking the same stuff. I understand why a Mod: especially one with some stripes & time served, would bluntly point out to a Noob that "it's all there". They've seen plenty of the redundant blah blah u slowly become a professional PITA. Study / then talk = better conversation for all.


----------



## Billb1960

Good advice Scott. Also try using the Google custom search by typing in: site<colon>puff.com <search terms> from the Google search bar. It takes you directly to the post with the terms you're looking for.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Bowtech4ever said:


> Wish I had found this one sooner......I could have spared the Forum most of my early questions.
> 
> This is: MY NOTE TO ME No intent to point at anyone other than me....after joining Puff, I was so excited after my 1st. couple visits, that the welcome kindness, fellowship, and sharing of like interest, had me overwhelmed. So enthused with the attention and banter was I, that I wish I had it to do over in retrospect. I would use ADVANCED SEARCH for a good while after the introductions, and protocol pings.
> 
> Noobs....Write down all the questions you can think of, & keep recording. Then SEARCH the forum.....it's likely there. So many have gone before us asking the same stuff. I understand why a Mod: especially one with some stripes & time served, would bluntly point out to a Noob that "it's all there". They've seen plenty of the redundant blah blah u slowly become a professional PITA. Study / then talk = better conversation for all.


See Scott I agree to a point. I think if ALL the questions have been answered then the forum would die. I think revisiting questions time and time again and bringing it around again full circle is helpful to everyone on the forum. Simply because there may be 10 noobs thinking the same thing but afraid to ask and if only 1 finds the answer in search and doesn't share his questions then 9 people suffer. Or at least stay in the dark. I do agree we should be hunting for sure but never chastise a NOOB for asking a question you or I could find the answer to in minuets. Or, WELL anyone else not us of course ya know because were total noobs ourselves and I can't find $H!T with search..LOL

Study / then talk = better conversation for all..... I do really like this though dude! Forum words to live by!
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## sanity

Drez_ said:


> How each person stores is really up to them. The boxes in everyones pictures may be full or empty - depends on how often they smoke that particular cigar.. I don't store in boxes, but have nothing that is planned for "long term" storage, either. The two boxes of cigars I've recently bought have been removed and placed into tupperware containers just like my singles purchases always are.
> 
> If your storage system is rock solid in terms of humidity, storing in boxes is fine.. If you don't mind the extra room it takes up and prefer to keep the box. The cedar helps add an extra buffer to balance out the humidity, so it certainly doesn't hurt. I find it's easier tossing one Boveda pack into a plastic container and filling it with a box or two of cigars than worrying about making sure my entire wine cooler is sitting at my desired RH. Do what works and is most comfortable and secure for you.


I was wondering the same thing. I ordered my second box of cigars and exploring options. Thanks


----------



## sanity

Is photo bucket easy to use?



Drez_ said:


> Easiest thing to do is use Photobucket, then you don't have to worry about deleting every so often.
> 
> Hit the sheriff badge at the bottom left under the username panel beside posts.


----------



## haebar

Billb1960 said:


> Good advice Scott. Also try using the Google custom search by typing in: site<colon>puff.com <search terms> from the Google search bar. It takes you directly to the post with the terms you're looking for.


Revelation! Thanks Bill! That is a great way to search Puff.com.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sanity said:


> Is photo bucket easy to use?


Simple. Create an account, upload pics, copy pic address and then paste it in the body of your post. Its not only easier for you, but its also easier on readers because the image posts full size so they don't need to click into a postage stamp size photo to see what it is.


----------



## Tritones

Billb1960 said:


> Good advice Scott. Also try using the Google custom search by typing in: site<colon>puff.com <search terms> from the Google search bar. It takes you directly to the post with the terms you're looking for.


This is gold. I usually have better luck with even a generic Google search than with the forum search engine. Using Google's custom search feature makes it even better.


----------



## Bowtech4ever

NorCalJaybird said:


> See Scott I agree to a point. I think if ALL the questions have been answered then the forum would die. I think revisiting questions time and time again and bringing it around again full circle is helpful to everyone on the forum. Simply because there may be 10 noobs thinking the same thing but afraid to ask and if only 1 finds the answer in search and doesn't share his questions then 9 people suffer. Or at least stay in the dark. I do agree we should be hunting for sure but never chastise a NOOB for asking a question you or I could find the answer to in minuets. Or, WELL anyone else not us of course ya know because were total noobs ourselves and I can't find $H!T with search..LOL
> 
> Study / then talk = better conversation for all..... I do really like this though dude! Forum words to live by!
> Cheers
> Jay


 @NorCalJaybird, "agree to a point" is all I could hope for. Your point is well taken. I happenend upon this thread, then reread my questions from the beginning. There were pages upon pages on subjects that I asked questions about, very simple ones at that. Had I done my homework, I could have posed a question like....."has anyone pondered the coefficient of friction when removing a band from a lit cigar vs. a cold one", instead of "why is my homemade car trunkidor humidity off"? ohh ah ha ha ha :mischief:ound:

My point was.....I originally asked for books, writers, etc., to go to....to learn, but it is all here. I have found the best advice, ideas, recommendations, reviews, and assistance here. Puff IS the cigar knowledge goldmine, just some digging is required. You are right though, there is nothing like a current post or thread that is right in your wheelhouse, you can't help but dive in.....and what would Puff be without the questions and associated banter? :dunno:


----------



## sanity

MDSPHOTO said:


> Simple. Create an account, upload pics, copy pic address and then paste it in the body of your post. Its not only easier for you, but its also easier on readers because the image posts full size so they don't need to click into a postage stamp size photo to see what it is.


Thanks for the info. Will open an account today.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

I do really like a thread like this and REALLY enjoy reading it. I do feel like some great "STUPID" (NOT) questions can get buried and unless you are on it EVERY day, you can really miss out. But I guess it can give me something to read back on when I am drunk uhhhh I mean feeling lazy..LOL

That said I am gonna ask a STOOOOPID (NOT) question.

I have 5 hygrometers all digital 2 of them are from a remote device that I can read on a display next to my bed. 3 are the Zederkoff digital. All of them are a +-2% that is a 4% dwell if I read them correctly. Ok on to the stooooopid question. I have calibrated all 5 at 74% using boveda and at 65% and at 62% all with boveda packs ALL 5 of them calibrate correctly. Now I stick ALL of them in ANY of my Humidors and they go absolutely STUPID. my remotes will read 67% my Zederkoff will all be reading within 1% of each other and they will be down at 60%-61%. I will take em out put them BACK in the calibration packs and BOOM right back to perfect and reading all the same. WTF?

Here is a picture of the remote digital system.



Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

So I decided to do it again and show the calibration process. This is a 65% Boveda pack in an air tight ziplock for only 8 hours or so. Looks fairly solid to me. If you can't see them in the photo both remotes are showing 66% thats killer! All 3 of the digital are showing 63% not bad at all. I will wait another 10 to 12 hours before I call it good but as far as I can tell right now. Seems solid. 

Any thoughts? Ideas? 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Haroon

NorCalJaybird said:


> So I decided to do it again and show the calibration process. This is a 65% Boveda pack in an air tight ziplock for only 8 hours or so. Looks fairly solid to me. If you can't see them in the photo both remotes are showing 66% thats killer! All 3 of the digital are showing 63% not bad at all. I will wait another 10 to 12 hours before I call it good but as far as I can tell right now. Seems solid.
> 
> Any thoughts? Ideas?
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


The 65% pack could be giving off 63%. They are often off a couple degree. Only the 75% packs are guaranteed to be ~75, so keep that in mind.


----------



## AlBaron

there is no way I"m asking this question anywhere else (feel dumb just typing it in)...

What is "Dry Boxing"?


----------



## Rocket Scientologist

AlBaron said:


> What is "Dry Boxing"?


"Dry boxing" is the process of putting cigars in an un-seasoned (dry) humidor in order to lower the humidity in the cigar to a more acceptable level for smoking. Used when cigars are stored at a higher humidity (ex: 70% RH) but smoked at a lower humidity (ex: 60% RH).


----------



## AlBaron

Rocket Scientologist said:


> "Dry boxing" is the process of putting cigars in an un-seasoned (dry) humidor in order to lower the humidity in the cigar to a more acceptable level for smoking. Used when cigars are stored at a higher humidity (ex: 70% RH) but smoked at a lower humidity (ex: 60% RH).


Brad, thanks for the explanation.
Two follow up questions, if you don't mind:
1) When would one have a cigar that was stored a higher humidity? In order words, what could cause a cigar to have a higher RH?
2) Do most of you actually keep an unseasoned humi just for this purpose? Or can the same thing be accomplished with a tupperware with a Boveda in it, for example?


----------



## Rocket Scientologist

AlBaron said:


> 1) When would one have a cigar that was stored a higher humidity? In order words, what could cause a cigar to have a higher RH?
> 2) Do most of you actually keep an unseasoned humi just for this purpose? Or can the same thing be accomplished with a tupperware with a Boveda in it, for example?


1) Basically, the humidity that cigars should be stored at (~70%RH) isn't a good humidity for them to be smoked. You'll get all sorts of burn issues at that level. Of course the "best" RH to smoke cigars is personal preference, but generally ~62%RH. Most of us don't have the luxury of having an empty humidor just for dry boxing so we just keep all of our cigars at a lower RH so they're ready to smoke. B&Ms tend to keep their humidity high for various reasons, so if you buy cigars from them you'll probably want to dry the cigars out a little before lighting up.

2) I don't have one, I doubt many people do. We just keep all of our cigars at the RH we like to smoke them. It really does need to be a humidor though, you want the dry wood pulling the moisture from the cigar. And no humidification device either. Tupperware might work (no humidification device) but it would take a much longer time because plastic doesn't absorb moisture.

If anyone disagrees with my answer, chime in. I'm no expert.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

AlBaron said:


> Brad, thanks for the explanation.
> Two follow up questions, if you don't mind:
> 1) When would one have a cigar that was stored a higher humidity? In order words, what could cause a cigar to have a higher RH?
> 2) Do most of you actually keep an unseasoned humi just for this purpose? Or can the same thing be accomplished with a tupperware with a Boveda in it, for example?


Things that you buy at B&M or order online tend to come wet so there is a theory that dry boxing can help. Also, some people keep aged cigars at 70 and ready to smoke cigars in the low 60's.
You do not need a humidor a wooden cigar box can be used as well.


----------



## Rocket Scientologist

MDSPHOTO said:


> You do not need a humidor a wooden cigar box can be used as well.


Yup, good call.


----------



## NWSmoke

OK, I have a couple. 

1)Do cigars need to be stored on their sides?

2)How high can you stack cigars? That is, in a tuppedor/coolidor can I just fill it up with cigars and humidification?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

NWSmoke said:


> OK, I have a couple.
> 
> 1)Do cigars need to be stored on their sides? No- in fact, companies like Viaje do jar releases where the cigars are bundled and packed vertically in a collectible jar
> 
> 2)How high can you stack cigars? That is, in a tuppedor/coolidor can I just fill it up with cigars and humidification? This depends on the type of humidification and its location. I once had a 150qt cooler COMPLETELY jam packed and the Rh held like a rock because I rarely opened it, and the media was placed well. I've seen 100 ct desktops that were off by a couple points between top and bottom


^^^


----------



## NWSmoke

Thanks Tobias! That really helps me out and gives me ideas on how I want to increase my storage capacity.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

NWSmoke said:


> OK, I have a couple.
> 
> 2)How high can you stack cigars? That is, in a tuppedor/coolidor can I just fill it up with cigars and humidification?


Do you mean singles or boxes?


----------



## NWSmoke

MDSPHOTO said:


> Do you mean singles or boxes?


I was referring to boxes; I should of been more descriptive. But since you ask, how would the answer differ?


----------



## Luckysaturn13

Best way to light cigars.... do you guys prefer to light it while taking a draw like a cigarette. or do you light it in your hand? do you light the edge all the way around or just go across. do you put in direct flame or just get the flame near it?
Thanks


----------



## Mr. Guy

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Best way to light cigars.... do you guys prefer to light it while taking a draw like a cigarette. or do you light it in your hand? do you light the edge all the way around or just go across. do you put in direct flame or just get the flame near it?
> Thanks


Personally, I like to hold the flame at enough distance to where it looks like nothing is happening for a few seconds, then a tiny bit of smoke and flame generates from the foot (the cigar's, not mine). I'll keep the cigar rotating and/or lighter moving for quite some time until the entire foot is glowing red. Blow on the embers to see how it looks. Then if it's pretty much even just start smoking from there. Sometimes I'll put the flame back up while taking the first few puffs, but not often. This does go through fuel at a pretty quick rate however. I do it mainly out of habit/ritual, I don't know if there's any benefit or drawback this way, except maybe keeping the torch farther away from my face.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

NWSmoke said:


> I was referring to boxes; I should of been more descriptive. But since you ask, how would the answer differ?


Boxes go as high as you want, check out the top shelf at most B&Ms they are piled to the ceiling. Singles I personally don't go more than 4 high. Things start to get lost, damage occurs from shifting and constant movement to find the one cigar you want to smoke that day. YMMV.


----------



## NWSmoke

MDSPHOTO said:


> Boxes go as high as you want, check out the top shelf at most B&Ms they are piled to the ceiling. Singles I personally don't go more than 4 high. Things start to get lost, damage occurs from shifting and constant movement to find the one cigar you want to smoke that day. YMMV.


OK, that makes sense. As always, appreciate your help David.


----------



## Billb1960

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Best way to light cigars.... do you guys prefer to light it while taking a draw like a cigarette. or do you light it in your hand? do you light the edge all the way around or just go across. do you put in direct flame or just get the flame near it?
> Thanks


There's lots of YouTube videos out there that show the "correct" way to light a cigar but if you noticed in the Padron video how they lit their cigars it was basically just like a cigarette: flick the Bic and put it to the cigar, no toasting or rotating, just get the dang thing lit. Hard to argue with a guy whose last name is Padron...


----------



## Luckysaturn13

Billb1960 said:


> There's lots of YouTube videos out there that show the "correct" way to light a cigar but if you noticed in the Padron video how they lit their cigars it was basically just like a cigarette: flick the Bic and put it to the cigar, no toasting or rotating, just get the dang thing lit. Hard to argue with a guy who's last name is Padron...


That's funny! Ill have to play with it and see what works best for me! thanks


----------



## Bowtech4ever

Billb1960 said:


> There's lots of YouTube videos out there that show the "correct" way to light a cigar but if you noticed in the Padron video how they lit their cigars it was basically just like a cigarette: flick the Bic and put it to the cigar, no toasting or rotating, just get the dang thing lit. Hard to argue with a guy whose last name is Padron...


:yo: RG for you my friend. We tend to dwell so much on the minutia these days (no slight intended toward @Luckysaturn13 whatsoever), that the old school guys would just laugh. I bought a high tech bow a few years back and just loaded it with vibration dampeners, silencers, stabilizer, ergo grip, fiber optic sight, competition strings, Luminocks, broadheads that looked like blender blades, aaaaaaand. My dad looked at it and asked me if that's "what the Indians used" :hmm::mmph:


----------



## NWSmoke

Bowtech4ever said:


> :yo: RG for you my friend. We tend to dwell so much on the minutia these days (no slight intended toward @Luckysaturn13 whatsoever), that the old school guys would just laugh. I bought a high tech bow a few years back and just loaded it with vibration dampeners, silencers, stabilizer, ergo grip, fiber optic sight, competition strings, Luminocks, broadheads that looked like blender blades, aaaaaaand. My dad looked at it and asked me if that's "what the Indians used" :hmm::mmph:


LOL, awesome. We have a saying at work: Before there was high tech there had to be low tech.


----------



## Schlitzinacan

How do I change settings on this forum so I don't get an email every time someone posts to a thread?


----------



## Billb1960

Schlitzinacan said:


> How do I change settings on this forum so I don't get an email every time someone posts to a thread?


Go to your settings and unsubscribe from the threads you don't want to be notified about. You can also edit your profile and change the default so that it doesn't automatically subscribe you to every thread you post in.


----------



## sanity

How do you keep up with cigar release dates? I bought some singles and five packs during December and now would like to purchase a box. Some are out of stock or over priced. I have learned that Fuente releases in the fall and some specifically for December and before father's day. What about brands like Tatuaje, Liga Privada and some of the other brands in the Puff Top 5 (COTY)?
Is there a thread on the forum that I can subscribe to that will keep me updated or would this be a good thread to start?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Luckysaturn13

Bowtech4ever said:


> :yo: RG for you my friend. We tend to dwell so much on the minutia these days (no slight intended toward @Luckysaturn13 whatsoever), that the old school guys would just laugh. I bought a high tech bow a few years back and just loaded it with vibration dampeners, silencers, stabilizer, ergo grip, fiber optic sight, competition strings, Luminocks, broadheads that looked like blender blades, aaaaaaand. My dad looked at it and asked me if that's "what the Indians used" :hmm::mmph:


Thanks bowtech! Your right though. its easy to get caught up and overthink things.... I miss shooting my bow. I used to a bunch as a kid. when I was in middle school there was an archery shop about 2 miles from my house my mom would drop me and my buddy off and we would shoot for hours. The guy who ran the place would let us shoot for free to keep us out of trouble. I miss those days


----------



## trackeryak

I just spent a good chunk of time over the past 2 days and read every post in this thread from the beginning. I learned soooooo much. I just wanted to thank everyone who took time to answer all the questions. I have so much to learn, thankfully I found this site to help me!


----------



## Bowtech4ever

trackeryak said:


> I just spent a good chunk of time over the past 2 days and read every post in this thread from the beginning. I learned soooooo much. I just wanted to thank everyone who took time to answer all the questions. I have so much to learn, thankfully I found this site to help me!


:beerchug::clap2: WAY TO GO NOOB!!!! That is worth a RG bump for sure. :tu


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sanity said:


> How do you keep up with cigar release dates? I bought some singles and five packs during December and now would like to purchase a box. Some are out of stock or over priced. I have learned that Fuente releases in the fall and some specifically for December and before father's day. What about brands like Tatuaje, Liga Privada and some of the other brands in the Puff Top 5 (COTY)?
> Is there a thread on the forum that I can subscribe to that will keep me updated or would this be a good thread to start?
> 
> Thanks in advance


A number of different ways.

Add the Cigar Boss app to your phone and read the news section once a week, which will list the majority of new releases
Subscribe to PRnewswire.com and search tobacco press releases
Set up a google alert and it will send you daily e-mails with a list of cigar articles and news releases that were published that day.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gentlemen,

I hate to interrupt, but I just deleted two posts (an original and a quotation) for inappropriate language in regards to race. Normally something like this would be erased quietly and we'd just go about our business, but I want to take the opportunity to emphatically remind everyone that racially offensive material will absolutely NOT be tolerated on Puff. If you have to preface your statement by saying "I don't mean to offend anyone, but..." or "I'm not trying to be racist, but..." you need to stop and check yourself.

Thanks :yo:


----------



## sanity

Thanks
I downloaded the app and will work on setting a google alert. Your guidance is very much appreciated.



MDSPHOTO said:


> A number of different ways.
> 
> Add the Cigar Boss app to your phone and read the news section once a week, which will list the majority of new releases
> Subscribe to PRnewswire.com and search tobacco press releases
> Set up a google alert and it will send you daily e-mails with a list of cigar articles and news releases that were published that day.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Tobias Lutz said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I hate to interrupt, but I just deleted two posts (an original and a quotation) for inappropriate language in regards to race. Normally something like this would be erased quietly and we'd just go about our business, but I want to take the opportunity to emphatically remind everyone that racially offensive material will absolutely NOT be tolerated on Puff. If you have to preface your statement by saying "I don't mean to offend anyone, but..." or "I'm not trying to be racist, but..." you need to stop and check yourself.
> 
> Thanks :yo:


Thanks Tobias!

But to answer the question (I Know Peoples Be Curious)










Use ur teef :biggrin: ...and choke up on the bat if you're going to be holding the cigar in your mouth with just your lips- that way the tip stays drier


----------



## c.ortiz108

Tobias Lutz said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I hate to interrupt, but I just deleted two posts (an original and a quotation) for inappropriate language in regards to race. Normally something like this would be erased quietly and we'd just go about our business, but I want to take the opportunity to emphatically remind everyone that racially offensive material will absolutely NOT be tolerated on Puff. If you have to preface your statement by saying "I don't mean to offend anyone, but..." or "I'm not trying to be racist, but..." you need to stop and check yourself.
> 
> Thanks :yo:


Someone please bump Tobias' rg for this since I can't. It's worth remembering that Puff is a diverse group.


----------



## trackeryak

Here is a stupid question....

I have read several times now that a cigar might be plugged. What does that mean?


----------



## TheRickShow

trackeryak said:


> Here is a stupid question....
> 
> I have read several times now that a cigar might be plugged. What does that mean?


For whatever reason, rolled too tightly, overhumidified, whatever it is nearly impossible to get a draw on your cigar rendering it virtually un smokable. This usually occurs around the band area. I've seen a tool marketed to fix this, but I just use a thin screwdriver. Insert it gently through the cut head. From what I understand some people do this to all of their cigars, but I've not seen it done often.


----------



## trackeryak

Thank you, Rick.


----------



## AlBaron

And here is another stupid one, courtesy of yours truly:
Is it ok to put a cigar box into a humidor?
The reason I'm asking is that I recently procured a second, 150 count humidor from the craigslist, and, without thinking loaded it up with the 84 RH Boveda packs. Now it looks like it seasoned really well after about 10 days, so it's time to dump the 84 Rh packs and replace them with some cigars and 65 RH Boveda. The problem is - I don't have enough cigars  (I know, not a very common occurrence on this board. And yes, this is very temporary, I expect two shipments coming in the next 2 weeks that will help me alleviate this problem). 
So, in the meantime, should I leave the new humi half empty, or fill it up (the lower portion) with a box? I do have a few empty boxes, as well as a couple of full boxes that could be used for this purpose - they live in the separate tupperdoor for now.

Alex


----------



## wabashcr

AlBaron said:


> So, in the meantime, should I leave the new humi half empty, or fill it up (the lower portion) with a box? I do have a few empty boxes, as well as a couple of full boxes that could be used for this purpose - they live in the separate tupperdoor for now.
> 
> Alex


Fill it up, and yes you can use boxes (empty or preferably full). The boxes should help regulate RH, and also reduce the amount of air you need to humidify. For the same reasons, you will see people advise putting boxes or at least some Spanish cedar in tupperdors. Generally speaking you want your humidor to be at least 50% full.


----------



## AlBaron

I thought so, thank you Chris for confirming


----------



## Rocket Scientologist

I'd like to point out how great of a thread this is - every time I check there are a bunch of guests viewing it, 8 as I write this. So there are a bunch of non-members (noobs) who are probably getting a lot of their questions answered. I tip my hat to the OP :yo:

To the guests viewing :welcome: :wave: Sign up, join the conversation!


----------



## M1220

I have learned a ton just by reading, a wealth if info in here, thank you all.


----------



## jasonrc25

I have an odd question, and maybe it was already answered and I missed it. What is the protocol for when you are done with your cigar when at a cigar shop, lounge or what not. I should have asked the sales staff, but was too embarrassed to ask. There was only a small nub left and it had already gone out, so I just left it in the ashtray. Was I correct?


----------



## Billb1960

jasonrc25 said:


> I have an odd question, and maybe it was already answered and I missed it. What is the protocol for when you are done with your cigar when at a cigar shop, lounge or what not. I should have asked the sales staff, but was too embarrassed to ask. There was only a small nub left and it had already gone out, so I just left it in the ashtray. Was I correct?


Yep, just don't crush it.


----------



## djwhite

I saw someone (maybe here, maybe elsewhere) recommend a v-cut for a belicoso. How would I do that??


----------



## Shemp75

djwhite said:


> I saw someone (maybe here, maybe elsewhere) recommend a v-cut for a belicoso. How would I do that??


You: hey bobby, you should really try a V-cut for a belicoso

Bobby: o.k , thanks i will.

thats how you would make the suggestion.


----------



## socalocmatt

djwhite said:


> I saw someone (maybe here, maybe elsewhere) recommend a v-cut for a belicoso. How would I do that??


The same way you'd use a V cutter on any other cigar. Enter head into cutter and clip. The tip of a torp will fit in the opening of a V cut.

Wow, I feel kinda dirty typing that.



Shemp75 said:


> You: hey bobby, you should really try a V-cut for a belicoso
> 
> Bobby: o.k , thanks i will.
> 
> thats how you would make the suggestion.


:biglaugh:


----------



## djwhite

Very helpful...thanks Shemp!


----------



## djwhite

socalocmatt said:


> The same way you'd use a V cutter on any other cigar. Enter head into cutter and clip. The tip of a torp will fit in the opening of a V cut.
> 
> Wow, I feel kinda dirty typing that.
> 
> :biglaugh:


Thanks...that of course makes sense. I don't own a v-cutter but am not sure why I was picturing something different (side cut??).


----------



## socalocmatt

djwhite said:


> Thanks...that of course makes sense. I don't own a v-cutter but am not sure why I was picturing something different (side cut??).


Here a pic I grabbed off of Google Images:


----------



## djwhite

socalocmatt said:


> Here a pic I grabbed off of Google Images:


Nice pic...thanks. I wish that was mine!


----------



## Sapper002

Good i found a spot for all my random questions now. ok how long should i let my gurka ghost rest befor i smoke it. i bought it from a shop a let it sit for a week now. should i really let it age?


----------



## socalocmatt

Sapper002 said:


> Good i found a spot for all my random questions now. ok how long should i let my gurka ghost rest befor i smoke it. i bought it from a shop a let it sit for a week now. should i really let it age?


Now. Smoke it now and see if you like it. Might give it another week. A cigar only takes a couple weeks to acclimate to whatever your rh is. If you keep the same/similar rh then it doesn't much matter. Unfortunately, age wont make a Gurkha any better but I have my own opinion on the line that I'll keep to myself. Unless you've smoked a much of them then you might as well see how they are now prior to messing with how they age IMO.


----------



## gtechva

Sapper002 said:


> Good i found a spot for all my random questions now. ok how long should i let my gurka ghost rest befor i smoke it. i bought it from a shop a let it sit for a week now. should i really let it age?


Since it came from a shop, I say smoke it whenever you like.


----------



## MrsSkippy

Here is my question. I acquired a Self-Server Humidor from the 50's. Trying to find out information and possible value. Thanks for any help! It's much appreciated.


----------



## wolfhoundoif3

Just wondering whats the word about putting a cigar out to save it for later, some people say its a no no because it alters the taste, I never had to before because I smoke it all....


----------



## socalocmatt

wolfhoundoif3 said:


> Just wondering whats the word about putting a cigar out to save it for later, some people say its a no no because it alters the taste, I never had to before because I smoke it all....


Personal preference IMO. For me, if I don't have time for the cigar I won't light it. Now, there was a time when I was camping, got drunk, was on cigar number 3 or 4, and didn't finish. It was left out and I lit it up the next day. Smoked fine after about half an inch. It was quite wet do to morning dew but I just dried it off and it was fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

How do you bump someones RG?


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> How do you bump someones RG?


Sheriff's badge or star at the bottom left of a post. Looking at your post, I see under your name is your avatar. Under that are facts about your profile. Then, a little farther down are a star on the left and a triangle with an exclamation point. Click on the star of the post to bump the poster.


----------



## gtechva

wolfhoundoif3 said:


> Just wondering whats the word about putting a cigar out to save it for later, some people say its a no no because it alters the taste, I never had to before because I smoke it all....


Matt's right about it being personal preference. If you know you can't finish it, blow through it, cut it off above the burn line and blow through it again. That's probably your best bet. I've done it a few times. You know it's been smoked, but it's not bad.


----------



## elco69

MrsSkippy said:


> Here is my question. I acquired a Self-Server Humidor from the 50's. Trying to find out information and possible value. Thanks for any help! It's much appreciated.


Hey Missy, take some of the info I sent you and start making phone calls and searching all the names associated with that info. Eventually you will piece together what you need, just remember to document everything. As far as value goes, that would depend on the condition, rarity, desirability and the history of the unit, but it will all come down to what someone will actually pay for it.


----------



## elco69

wolfhoundoif3 said:


> Just wondering whats the word about putting a cigar out to save it for later, some people say its a no no because it alters the taste, I never had to before because I smoke it all....


I don't smoke if I don't have the time. With that being said, if I am enjoying a good stick and something comes up, client emergency or whatever, this is what I do.

1. Take a long slow breathe out through the cigar, this will move whatever tar balls towards the ashed end, clear any leftover smoke out of the cigar.
2. Clip off the last inch of the cigar
3. put it in its own Ziploc bag and most likely leave it outside because smoke smell will still get through the bag and you can smell it in the house.

I have only done that twice, once because I was working on an Opus X and was only 20 minutes in and the other was a well aged, 10 years or so, CC.


----------



## dbach11

elco69 said:


> I have only done that twice, once because I was working on an Opus X and was only 20 minutes in and the other was a well aged, 10 years or so, CC.


God, that would be so frustrating. I have a quick question of my own - folks have asked about humidors/tupperdors being too empty, but is it possible for a tupperdor to be too FULL? Mine's pretty packed right now, and even with a couple cedar boxes and 4 Boveda 65 packs my hydrometer reads 66-67%. I'm not to stressed, as that seems like at least an acceptable RH to me, but I'm just curious if the fill level has something to do with it.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

dbach11 said:


> God, that would be so frustrating. I have a quick question of my own - folks have asked about humidors/tupperdors being too empty, but is it possible for a tupperdor to be too FULL? Mine's pretty packed right now, and even with a couple cedar boxes and 4 Boveda 65 packs my hydrometer reads 66-67%. I'm not to stressed, as that seems like at least an acceptable RH to me, but I'm just curious if the fill level has something to do with it.


You just need enough air so that the surface of cigars can be exposed to it - the Bovedas as well. So yeah, if it's packed so tight that air can't move between it, how can moisture in the air? Given this situation, you'd have to be crunching them in pretty tight to do that - think like they come in a box.


----------



## dbach11

SeanTheEvans said:


> You just need enough air so that the surface of cigars can be exposed to it - the Bovedas as well. So yeah, if it's packed so tight that air can't move between it, how can moisture in the air? Given this situation, you'd have to be crunching them in pretty tight to do that - think like they come in a box.


Well it's certainly not that full. Every cigar has it's foot exposed to the air at least, and there's a good inch or so of empty space above the top row, and probably half an inch around the sides where the bovedas are.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

dbach11 said:


> Well it's certainly not that full. Every cigar has it's foot exposed to the air at least, and there's a good inch or so of empty space above the top row, and probably half an inch around the sides where the bovedas are.


Could just take time. They say cigars change about 1% rh per week. So if you're buying a lot of new cigars and they're coming in at 70%, it could take time for those Bovedas to bring it down to 65%, and I believe they have a 1-2% cushion of error as well


----------



## elco69

dbach11 said:


> God, that would be so frustrating. I have a quick question of my own - folks have asked about humidors/tupperdors being too empty, but is it possible for a tupperdor to be too FULL? Mine's pretty packed right now, and even with a couple cedar boxes and 4 Boveda 65 packs my hydrometer reads 66-67%. I'm not to stressed, as that seems like at least an acceptable RH to me, but I'm just curious if the fill level has something to do with it.


I don't see any issue with it being too full as long as it doesn't put any pressure on the cigars to mis-shape them. My infused tupperador has been completely full for over a year, I stopped smoking infused and I didn't have any issues with RH. Just keep in mind that you might want to pop it open once every couple of weeks, which I ma sure you do when you grab a smoke, so i think you are good.


----------



## dbach11

elco69 said:


> I don't see any issue with it being too full as long as it doesn't put any pressure on the cigars to mis-shape them. My infused tupperador has been completely full for over a year, I stopped smoking infused and I didn't have any issues with RH. Just keep in mind that you might want to pop it open once every couple of weeks, which I ma sure you do when you grab a smoke, so i think you are good.


Haha yup, popping it open regularly is NOT a problem.


----------



## SamsonAKAK

I just lost a very long post to an accidental refresh so I am going to try to re=ask my question but I'm mad now so some detail will be omitted.

What do you folks do upon receiving an order with bad cigars, problematic smokes etc. I just ordered a bundle of Casa de Garcia Red and a brick of Montecristo Memories. I ordered with a company in-state and paid $9 + $4 in tax to have next=day=within-the=state delivery. So there was not a long shipment time or were they baking in the heat for a week or two prior to receipt etc When I received them, I put the Toros in my humidor to relax, as I did with the Memories.. - they come in tins, with a 69 Boveda pack, 6 individually wrapped cigars per tin (the worst cello ever in the history of cigars, btw) and the tin is wrapped. 5 tins are put into a package, which is then carefully wrapped, so you get 5 tins of 6 cigars. If you don't know, Memories are also hand-made, long-filler, Dominican filler and binder, Connecticut Shade-wrapper cigars.

I planned on letting the Casa de Garcia Toros relax in the humidor for a few days, but as the Memories are Boveda-protected in tins, I decided I would have one that night after a few hours in my humidor. Upon opening the first tin, I could see multiple flaws and tears or rips/holes in the wrappers of the cigars but they were all small so I figured, it must not be a big deal. I have smoked these many times before and never had any problems. Except now. Terrible results. 4 of the first 6 cigars were absolutely unsmokeable ... simply would not draw smoke or stay lit. Even when I got them lit, they would not smoke. 1 of the 6 had bad results but at least did SOME kind of smoking, and 1 was "okay".

I was very concerned but didn't know what to do. Was it just a bad couple of smokes? Would I be out of line to tell the store I ordered from, and what would they say or do? I was and am concerned- at what point do I say, "I am having nothing but bad results here. " ... if I would wind up having the entire 30 cigars junked, and THEN complain, its like telling the restaurant they completely ruined your steak by over/under cooking it, but you ate it anyway and there's nothing left to show them... but you want your money back anyway....

Well I bit the bullet and opened another tin, my 2nd out of 5 , earlier tonight, and the first cigar is the same, barely able to draw any smoke and flaws on the wrapper. In fact I can see a ding or rip on basically every single cigar in the tin. I think perhaps on big, normal cigars these dings/flaw/rips dont seem to make as much of a difference but on these, its basically ruining the smokes and rendering them useless and junk.

So I have no idea what to do. In my nearly 20 years of smoking cigars I have never had to complain about an order of cigars etc. Should I call or email them, and complain? Would they even do anything? I don't want money back but I do want the cigars, and have already basically lost 1/5 of (say half my purchase) to complete loss.... And if they are ALL going to be bad, because of a bad batch or whatever, then when I find out they ALL were bad, the company wont do anything Im sure. So I need some advice or personal experience here... please and thank you. I was very apprehensive to write this because I am sure the #1 reaction will be to assume I'm either an idiot or novice n00b who has messed up something here but I am 99.5% certain it had nothing to do with me , this were either damaged somehow after leaving the factory or should never have left, and that sucks in my opinion. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## ProbateGeek

First bad batch in 20 years? That, my friend, is an excellent run. I've had two or three substandard orders in the last 5 or so years, and I think twice immediately contacted the company. Both times, they took care of me. No questions asked. Email if you can - seems to work best. 

If they leave you hanging, well - there are plenty of companies that would gladly take your business. 

I'm picturing Robin Williams in Good Will Hunting, telling Will over and over: "It's not your fault. It's not your fault."


----------



## CraigT78

SamsonAKAK said:


> I just lost a very long post to an accidental refresh so I am going to try to re=ask my question but I'm mad now so some detail will be omitted.
> 
> What do you folks do upon receiving an order with bad cigars, problematic smokes etc. I just ordered a bundle of Casa de Garcia Red and a brick of Montecristo Memories. I ordered with a company in-state and paid $9 + $4 in tax to have next=day=within-the=state delivery. So there was not a long shipment time or were they baking in the heat for a week or two prior to receipt etc When I received them, I put the Toros in my humidor to relax, as I did with the Memories.. - they come in tins, with a 69 Boveda pack, 6 individually wrapped cigars per tin (the worst cello ever in the history of cigars, btw) and the tin is wrapped. 5 tins are put into a package, which is then carefully wrapped, so you get 5 tins of 6 cigars. If you don't know, Memories are also hand-made, long-filler, Dominican filler and binder, Connecticut Shade-wrapper cigars.
> 
> I planned on letting the Casa de Garcia Toros relax in the humidor for a few days, but as the Memories are Boveda-protected in tins, I decided I would have one that night after a few hours in my humidor. Upon opening the first tin, I could see multiple flaws and tears or rips/holes in the wrappers of the cigars but they were all small so I figured, it must not be a big deal. I have smoked these many times before and never had any problems. Except now. Terrible results. 4 of the first 6 cigars were absolutely unsmokeable ... simply would not draw smoke or stay lit. Even when I got them lit, they would not smoke. 1 of the 6 had bad results but at least did SOME kind of smoking, and 1 was "okay".
> 
> I was very concerned but didn't know what to do. Was it just a bad couple of smokes? Would I be out of line to tell the store I ordered from, and what would they say or do? I was and am concerned- at what point do I say, "I am having nothing but bad results here. " ... if I would wind up having the entire 30 cigars junked, and THEN complain, its like telling the restaurant they completely ruined your steak by over/under cooking it, but you ate it anyway and there's nothing left to show them... but you want your money back anyway....
> 
> Well I bit the bullet and opened another tin, my 2nd out of 5 , earlier tonight, and the first cigar is the same, barely able to draw any smoke and flaws on the wrapper. In fact I can see a ding or rip on basically every single cigar in the tin. I think perhaps on big, normal cigars these dings/flaw/rips dont seem to make as much of a difference but on these, its basically ruining the smokes and rendering them useless and junk.
> 
> So I have no idea what to do. In my nearly 20 years of smoking cigars I have never had to complain about an order of cigars etc. Should I call or email them, and complain? Would they even do anything? I don't want money back but I do want the cigars, and have already basically lost 1/5 of (say half my purchase) to complete loss.... And if they are ALL going to be bad, because of a bad batch or whatever, then when I find out they ALL were bad, the company wont do anything Im sure. So I need some advice or personal experience here... please and thank you. I was very apprehensive to write this because I am sure the #1 reaction will be to assume I'm either an idiot or novice n00b who has messed up something here but I am 99.5% certain it had nothing to do with me , this were either damaged somehow after leaving the factory or should never have left, and that sucks in my opinion. THANKS AGAIN.


It happens. I would immediately take some pics of the flaws and put together an email to the merchant. Let them know you are happy to do business with them, but you are not satisfied with the quality of the cigars you received. I would then ask them to suggest how they can make this right for you. You might find you get a free replacement, your money back and you keep the goods, or the pay for the return and then ship you a replacement. I have found that photos do a world of good when sending a complaint email, it proves you aren't one of those people looking to get something for nothing. And remember that in the first email to them, you catch more flies with honey......Good luck!


----------



## quazy50

I just got a shipment from Famous-Smoke and one from Cigars International. Is it common for them to ship cigars with NO humidification pack? Neither package had any sort of humidification device. Not even a water pillow.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

quazy50 said:


> I just got a shipment from Famous-Smoke and one from Cigars International. Is it common for them to ship cigars with NO humidification pack? Neither package had any sort of humidification device. Not even a water pillow.


Yarp - very common indeed. No worries though, they ship out pretty wet usually, and it's not like cigars are going to change RH so very much during a 2-4 day stint in the mail. Especially if they are "sealed" by other means as well (cello, other protective packaging)


----------



## elco69

SeanTheEvans said:


> Yarp - very common indeed. No worries though, they ship out pretty wet usually, and it's not like cigars are going to change RH so very much during a 2-4 day stint in the mail. Especially if they are "sealed" by other means as well (cello, other protective packaging)


I was curious about how wet they ship, my last order from Famous-smoke, took about 5 business days to get to me. I put some in a tupperware with my hygro and after an hour it was reading 72%, it had to been around 73%-75% when they shipped it! Yikes, but I rather it there at that RH rather than dried out.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

elco69 said:


> I was curious about how wet they ship, my last order from Famous-smoke, took about 5 business days to get to me. I put some in a tupperware with my hygro and after an hour it was reading 72%, it had to been around 73%-75% when they shipped it! Yikes, but I rather it there at that RH rather than dried out.


I guess maybe...

I keep my cigars around 63%, so I'm not sure what "dried out" is to you. I'd rather not have cigars go from 75 to 63 within the space of a week, personally. I think it would make more sense to ship out at 70%, but hey, that's just one cat's opinion.


----------



## elco69

SeanTheEvans said:


> I guess maybe...
> 
> I keep my cigars around 63%, so I'm not sure what "dried out" is to you. I'd rather not have cigars go from 75 to 63 within the space of a week, personally. I think it would make more sense to ship out at 70%, but hey, that's just one cat's opinion.


I keep my sticks at 65%, I think if they ship at 70% that would be a perfect spot. Usually most of my orders stay in the cello for awhile and then I usually remove them after about 1- 6 months. In my head, the cello will slow down the process of the RH coming down, so as not to shock the guys when they are ROTT.


----------



## SamsonAKAK

Just wanted to give a quick update-

After deciding to open the 2nd tin (without complaining) and finding problems with some of the Memories (just like the first tin) I decided I had no choice but to contact the company I bought from. I have a habit of talking a lot and writing even more, so I wrote a detailed email that I hopefully conveyed both my background a little (i.e. it wasn't a question of me being a total idiot and not knowing which end to cut and which end to light etc.) and my experiences with the cigars and problems I was having but also my reluctance to complain.... And this was at 3:15 on a Friday afternoon in June. NOT EVEN 1 FULL HOUR LATER, I received a phone call from a bigwig at AltadisUSA... the international fine cigar/tobacco powerhouse who happen to own some of the biggest & best cigars and names in addition to Montecristo! The gentleman told me he had received an important call from the place I ordered from, read my complaint and wanted to both let me know he would forward it to the factory mgr and head of production, AND, ask me if it would be alright if they can make it right for me, directly. I was floored! Not even an hour later ! In the summer, on a Friday, 30 mins or so from Happy Hour Quitting Time, and this important person is calling me!


Well I am very happy I said something. I admitted I was a bit embarrassed, I never meant to cause such a problem. He said that they take all problems and complaints very seriously but this more than most because he can't remember ever receiving a complaint on the Montecristo Memories. (Now I am going to believe that, but if anyone googles a bit you can find at least a bunch of people who seem to have had the same problems and also lots of comments about the absolutely atrocious cello wraps on these and how the cigar wrapper is often damaged and gets further damaged by the cello if you're not 101% careful when removing it ... I learned that the hard way a long time ago but many people find out "the hard way" ) ... So while I was a little embarrased by it , he said if there is indeed a problem with manufacturing or production etc. somehow that led to my problem, they want to find out what!


Well, all I can say is, Thanks to those who encouraged me to say something... I am glad I did and I am very impressed with the store AND the cigar co.


----------



## elco69

SamsonAKAK said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update-
> 
> After deciding to open the 2nd tin (without complaining) and finding problems with some of the Memories (just like the first tin) I decided I had no choice but to contact the company I bought from. I have a habit of talking a lot and writing even more, so I wrote a detailed email that I hopefully conveyed both my background a little (i.e. it wasn't a question of me being a total idiot and not knowing which end to cut and which end to light etc.) and my experiences with the cigars and problems I was having but also my reluctance to complain.... And this was at 3:15 on a Friday afternoon in June. NOT EVEN 1 FULL HOUR LATER, I received a phone call from a bigwig at AltadisUSA... the international fine cigar/tobacco powerhouse who happen to own some of the biggest & best cigars and names in addition to Montecristo! The gentleman told me he had received an important call from the place I ordered from, read my complaint and wanted to both let me know he would forward it to the factory mgr and head of production, AND, ask me if it would be alright if they can make it right for me, directly. I was floored! Not even an hour later ! In the summer, on a Friday, 30 mins or so from Happy Hour Quitting Time, and this important person is calling me!
> 
> Well I am very happy I said something. I admitted I was a bit embarrassed, I never meant to cause such a problem. He said that they take all problems and complaints very seriously but this more than most because he can't remember ever receiving a complaint on the Montecristo Memories. (Now I am going to believe that, but if anyone googles a bit you can find at least a bunch of people who seem to have had the same problems and also lots of comments about the absolutely atrocious cello wraps on these and how the cigar wrapper is often damaged and gets further damaged by the cello if you're not 101% careful when removing it ... I learned that the hard way a long time ago but many people find out "the hard way" ) ... So while I was a little embarrased by it , he said if there is indeed a problem with manufacturing or production etc. somehow that led to my problem, they want to find out what!
> 
> Well, all I can say is, Thanks to those who encouraged me to say something... I am glad I did and I am very impressed with the store AND the cigar co.


Good for you Dan. I am glad to hear that you got a response and a very important one to boot. As consumers it is very important to express our satisfaction or dissatisfaction with a product or service, after all they cannot improve if they don't know. As a business owner, i ask my clients to submit an anonymous feedback of my services, what they like and what they they don't like. To this day I still retain 100% of my client base.


----------



## gringo13

Ok here is a dumb question for a newbe. Would it be completely useless to put heartfelt beads AND a Cigar oasis humidifier in my humidor at the same time? My only thinking is that it has the fans incorporated in it so I could push the humidity around my large wineador as well as it may be nice to eventually have the app updates on my phone in case I had to worry about anything, or if the beads dry out or something?


----------



## SDR88

gringo13 said:


> Ok here is a dumb question for a newbe. Would it be completely useless to put heartfelt beads AND a Cigar oasis humidifier in my humidor at the same time? My only thinking is that it has the fans incorporated in it so I could push the humidity around my large wineador as well as it may be nice to eventually have the app updates on my phone in case I had to worry about anything, or if the beads dry out or something?


How big is your wineador?


----------



## gringo13

SDR88 said:


> How big is your wineador?


28 Bottle New Air. It's in the mail along with 65% heartfelt beads and drawers from forrest.


----------



## SDR88

gringo13 said:


> 28 Bottle New Air. It's in the mail along with 65% heartfelt beads and drawers from forrest.


I'm running a 28 bottle and the fan that comes with the unit does just fine. It's personal preference though.


----------



## euro

Well here is a question:

Why do people always give you a weird look when you lit up a cigar in public?

Why do people (especially in Europe) associate cigars with 1.) Rich people 2.) Mobsters


----------



## lostmedic

One word television


----------



## gringo13

euro said:


> Well here is a question:
> 
> Why do people always give you a weird look when you lit up a cigar in public?
> 
> Why do people (especially in Europe) associate cigars with 1.) Rich people 2.) Mobsters


Because you are cooler than them.


----------



## euro

lostmedic said:


> One word television


People always assume that cigars smell badly. I never smoked a cigar that smelled so bad. The last cigar I smoked smelled very sweet and had a cinnamon hint. While the most of these people who make these claims are cigarette smokers, in my opinion cigar smoke smells WAY better compared to the smoke of cigarettes. Especially Marlboros, they have a weird smell. Whenever someone smokes one near me I recognize it immediately as my old man used to smoke them. It has a strange smell with the hint of pee I think those are all those chemicals burning.

I always tell people cigars are meant for relaxation and enjoyment, it's a hobby not a habit. Some people even believe that they are just like cigarettes :vs_sob: The only reason why people smoke cigarettes is because they are addicted, the only reason why we smoke cigars is when we want to relax!


----------



## gtechva

"Smoke what you like, like what you smoke"


----------



## Malcolm_the_Squid

Jack Straw said:


> If you're too embarassed to make a thread, post em here!
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Is CAO pronounced C-A-O or Cow?


I thought it was pronounced like cow and I went to a B&M and told the guy I was curious about the Cow cigars. He had no idea what I was talking about. When he figured it out we both had a good laugh. I'm a cigar noob so for the time being I really have no shame. Lol.


----------



## Bluedragon

Stupid questions you say? Well here I go. I'm aware that for a while Turkish tobacco was quite popular in cigarettes. As I understand it, it's far more common in blends rather than being the main flavor these days. So does anyone know if there are any cigar brands that include Turkish tobacco? If so I already have a fez to go with it!


----------



## Quietmike

Newbie stupid question. 

Buying samplers to see what i like. I have a coolidor with two cedar trays inside. 

Question is, I've read not to let unwrapped cigars touch or the oils will mingle and they will lose their individual flavor (paraphrasing from memory here). 

Over what time frame is this a concern? Could they just be separated with wax paper/aluminum foil/something different to mitigate this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shemp75

Quietmike said:


> Newbie stupid question.
> 
> Buying samplers to see what i like. I have a coolidor with two cedar trays inside.
> 
> Question is, I've read not to let unwrapped cigars touch or the oils will mingle and they will lose their individual flavor (paraphrasing from memory here).
> 
> Over what time frame is this a concern? Could they just be separated with wax paper/aluminum foil/something different to mitigate this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No issue what so ever. let them all butt hump.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Shemp75 said:


> No issue what so ever. let them all butt hump.


^ He's right.

So what if they mingle? Maybe if you throw in a few cocktails you'll end up with some small cigars down the road


----------



## pkilcarr

Quietmike said:


> Newbie stupid question.
> 
> Buying samplers to see what i like. I have a coolidor with two cedar trays inside.
> 
> Question is, I've read not to let unwrapped cigars touch or the oils will mingle and they will lose their individual flavor (paraphrasing from memory here).
> 
> Over what time frame is this a concern? Could they just be separated with wax paper/aluminum foil/something different to mitigate this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think the general consensus is to let them chill together


----------



## dbach11

pkilcarr said:


> I think the general consensus is to let them chill together


Any of you guys separate your maduros from wrappers of other shades though? Pretty sure I read somewhere from a random post that it's better to store them separately, but I'm not sure that I buy it.


----------



## Aquaelvis

dbach11 said:


> Any of you guys separate your maduros from wrappers of other shades though? Pretty sure I read somewhere from a random post that it's better to store them separately, but I'm not sure that I buy it.


Not me, I'm trying to develop a new maduricut blend... Then Rocky Patel is going to adopt me over the objections of Jonathan Drew.


----------



## lostmedic

I've read that people think the maduro favors will influence the connies. The only reason I separate them is because of ocd of how it looks lol not because of flavor


----------



## dbach11

lostmedic said:


> I've read that people think the maduro favors will influence the connies. The only reason I separate them is because of ocd of how it looks lol not because of flavor


Yeah I've been separating just because it's been convenient enough so far given my tupperware sizes, but my time on CBid this week might be changing that... could necessitate some spill over...


----------



## NormH3

Aquaelvis said:


> Not me, I'm trying to develop a new maduricut blend... Then Rocky Patel is going to adopt me over the objections of Jonathan Drew.


Maybe you should consider cigar splicing.


----------



## gtechva

Maduro...connie....can't we all just get along


----------



## lostmedic

gtechva said:


> Maduro...connie....can't we all just get along


How dare u ask something like that. The treachery I cannot believe that you would consider connies and maddies to be together. The horrors. :vs_laugh:


----------



## elco69

gtechva said:


> Maduro...connie....can't we all just get along


"Ebony and Ivory live together in perfect harmony" For those younger folks that is Paul McCartney


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> "Ebony and Ivory live together in perfect harmony" For those younger folks that is Paul McCartney


What's young? 12?! I'm 28 and caught that reference. This world is doomed and my generation has ruined it! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis

lostmedic said:


> How dare u ask something like that. The treachery I cannot believe that you would consider connies and maddies to be together. The horrors. :vs_laugh:


Oh, I see.... You are one of those people. Well I have a dream; someday Connie and maduros can lay side by side in the same humidor without judgement or prejudice! We shall overcome! eace:


----------



## Aquaelvis

quazy50 said:


> What's young? 12?! I'm 28 and caught that reference. This world is doomed and my generation has ruined it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The world is doomed because no talent ass clown like Paul McCartney are allowed to make music... Yep, I said it! :vs_shocked:


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## quazy50

Aquaelvis said:


> The world is doomed because no talent ass clown like Paul McCartney are allowed to make music... Yep, I said it! :vs_shocked:


Blasphemy! Paul McCartney is as American as a good scotch!!! Wait...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Everyone put your hand on the mouse and sing kumbaya


----------



## pkilcarr

Its getting a little heavy in here


----------



## NormH3

elco69 said:


> "Ebony and Ivory live together in perfect harmony" For those younger folks that is Paul McCartney


Blasphemy. You forgot Stevie Wonder....actually I think the song was about a piano.


----------



## elco69

NormH3 said:


> Blasphemy. You forgot Stevie Wonder....actually I think the song was about a piano.


Yeah, you right forgot Stevie Wonder and it was about his piano... i think the next line was something like side by side on his keyboard.......damnit now I'm gonna youtube it.


----------



## NormH3

elco69 said:


> Yeah, you right forgot Stevie Wonder and it was about his piano... i think the next line was something like side by side on his keyboard.......damnit now I'm gonna youtube it.


Just keeping you honest.


----------



## elco69

NormH3 said:


> Just keeping you honest.


I appreciate it


----------



## auskip07

Why do homeless people have the best beards?


----------



## Aquaelvis

auskip07 said:


> Why do homeless people have the best beards?


I don't know but that is a damn good question! (Maybe a thread worthy of a sticky?)


----------



## gtechva

elco69 said:


> Yeah, you right forgot Stevie Wonder and it was about his piano... i think the next line was something like side by side on his keyboard.......damnit now I'm gonna youtube it.


Look up the Eddie Murphy and Joe Piscapo (spelling) version from SNL


----------



## Bird-Dog

auskip07 said:


> Why do homeless people have the best beards?


I don't know why.

But, 9 out of 10 critters agree; homeless people do have the best beards!


----------



## droy1958

elco69 said:


> "Ebony and Ivory live together in perfect harmony" For those younger folks that is Paul McCartney


Which reminds me that I can tell I'm getting old. I heard two "twentie something" guys talking. I overheard one say in a puzzling way, "I didn't know McCartney was in a band before Wings"...


----------



## Bird-Dog

droy1958 said:


> Which reminds me that I can tell I'm getting old. I heard two "twentie something" guys talking. I overheard one say in a puzzling way, "I didn't know McCartney was in a band before Wings"...


Are you sure? I heard he was in a couple of movies. I figured that's how he got his start.









[/sarc]


----------



## quazy50

droy1958 said:


> Which reminds me that I can tell I'm getting old. I heard two "twentie something" guys talking. I overheard one say in a puzzling way, "I didn't know McCartney was in a band before Wings"...


As a 28 year old.. I again am ashamed of my generation.


----------



## Bird-Dog

quazy50 said:


> As a 28 year old.. I again am ashamed of my generation.


Really! How does any cigar smoker forget a nationwide beatle infestation?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

quazy50 said:


> As a 28 year old.. I again am ashamed of my generation.


You shouldn't be too hard on us. Remember that we _were_ raised by an older generation: and *this* is how we turned out...

Time is funny, but nothing happens on its own, you know?


----------



## lostmedic

SeanTheEvans said:


> You shouldn't be too hard on us. Remember that we _were_ raised by an older generation: and *this* is how we turned out...
> 
> Time is funny, but nothing happens on its own, you know?


yup they can blame us but who raised us :vs_laugh::vs_worry:


----------



## quazy50

Well I was raised right apparently :vs_smirk:

Ok, legit question time. How do you pronounce Xikar. Is it Z-eye-car? Zickar? I have heard it a few different ways.


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Well I was raised right apparently :vs_smirk:
> 
> Ok, legit question time. How do you pronounce Xikar. Is it Z-eye-car? Zickar? I have heard it a few different ways.


That is the way I pronounce it and the only way I have heard it pronounced.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

quazy50 said:


> Well I was raised right apparently :vs_smirk:
> 
> Ok, legit question time. How do you pronounce Xikar. Is it Z-eye-car? Zickar? I have heard it a few different ways.


I think it's said like "Xi-kar" :chk


----------



## Bird-Dog

quazy50 said:


> Well I was raised right apparently :vs_smirk:
> 
> Ok, legit question time. How do you pronounce Xikar. Is it Z-eye-car? Zickar? I have heard it a few different ways.


I thought it was "zee-car" or "sick-car". Rhymes with cigar, no?


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> I thought it was "zee-car" or "see-car". Rhymes with cigar, no?


Let's ask Ken.
@XIKAR_Ken how is the proper way to pronounce XIKAR?


----------



## quazy50

curmudgeonista said:


> I thought it was "zee-car" or "sick-car". Rhymes with cigar, no?


I have also heard "Schick-ar".


----------



## quazy50

Well here we go.

It's Zy-car

XIKAR: How to Pronounce it..and What it Means

hah. probably should have googled it earlier.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken

elco69 said:


> Let's ask Ken.
> 
> @XIKAR_Ken how is the proper way to pronounce XIKAR?


Great question! It is pronounced "z-eye-car." It is actually a variation of the Chinese word for Cigar "雪茄" pronounced "shay-ja"(maybe? ... I don't speak Chinese). Let me know if you have any more!

Ken("kin")
XIKAR("z-eye-car") Inc.("ink")
Consumer("kun-sue-mer") Advocate("add-vo-kit")
[email protected]
(Just having some fun )


----------



## quazy50

Is it "Five" Vegas, or "Cinco Vegas"?


----------



## XIKAR_Ken

quazy50 said:


> Well here we go.
> 
> It's Zy-car
> 
> XIKAR: How to Pronounce it..and What it Means
> 
> hah. probably should have googled it earlier.


Touche sir... I guess the Story I heard about the Chinese was incorrect... AND I WORK HERE!?!?!


----------



## droy1958

quazy50 said:


> Is it "Five" Vegas, or "Cinco Vegas"?


It's both. It depends on if you're Chinese....


----------



## Aquaelvis

quazy50 said:


> Is it "Five" Vegas, or "Cinco Vegas"?


Cinco vegas...


----------



## tucktuck911

I recently got a bad cigar, tasted like autumn leaves burning. I'm no expert I am actually new. the cigar smokes like a chimney. My question if a cigar is pouring smoke is it dry? can I save it?


----------



## Amc82

If it took you no effort to get smoke and the smoke you got was very hot then it was most likely dried out. You can also tell if the cost started to crack. If you lightly roll it between your fingers you can hear it crack. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## tucktuck911

Amc82 said:


> If it took you no effort to get smoke and the smoke you got was very hot then it was most likely dried out. You can also tell if the cost started to crack. If you lightly roll it between your fingers you can hear it crack.
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


yeah it was dried out then. Thanks. to the garbage bin with the rest of them.


----------



## uscbryan

euro said:


> Well here is a question:
> 
> Why do people always give you a weird look when you lit up a cigar in public?
> 
> Why do people (especially in Europe) associate cigars with 1.) Rich people 2.) Mobsters


Light? Come to Cal and you don't have to light it to get looks or even comments. I was in the drug store with an unlit cigar in my hand and a lady started yelling at me about not being allowed to smoke in the store and I am giving people cancer. I know you aren't supposed to hit women, but does slapping real hard count as hitting?


----------



## Doc Rock

As the Deltas' float in _Animal House_ so eloquently stated, "Eat Me!"


----------



## Negatron

Was thinking about my stock today and realized 12 were missing from my tupperdor. Thinking of where else they could be, I forgot I put them in a freeze rotation...two weeks ago.

Long story short, does freezing long term do any damage, or can I move them to the fridge and continue on the cycle like nothing ever happened?


----------



## quazy50

Negatron said:


> Was thinking about my stock today and realized 12 were missing from my tupperdor. Thinking of where else they could be, I forgot I put them in a freeze rotation...two weeks ago.
> 
> Long story short, does freezing long term do any damage, or can I move them to the fridge and continue on the cycle like nothing ever happened?


I guess the only thing I would be worried about is freezer burn. Longest I have forgotten is 4 days... I didn't have issues. But at two weeks... Idk. Only thing you can do now is put them back in the regular cycle and see what happens. Please report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Since you guys are talking about freezing cigars, here's a stupid question: Anybody ever smoke a frozen cigar straight out of the freezer? Just curious.


----------



## Negatron

curmudgeonista said:


> Since you guys are talking about freezing cigars, here's a stupid question: Anybody ever smoke a frozen cigar straight out of the freezer? Just curious.


I personally haven't but heard it works fine. Might effect flavor for real long term, else short term would only halt the aging process.
Some suggested freezing a plugged cigar and smoking it directly from the freezer produced an acceptable draw.


----------



## NormH3

I put a bottle of wine in the freezer once to give it a quick chill. Forgot about it and the next morning found a broken bottle and wine slushy all over the place.


----------



## lostmedic

I love wine slushies!


----------



## euro

Here is an another question:

Today I opened my tupperdor and I noticed a barnyard smell. It reminds me of a petting zoo, seriously it looks like I have been keeping sheeps and goats instead of cigars. And just today I had a nightmare I dreamed that all my cigars had some weird beetles coming out of them.

Longtime ago I went to a local Casa Del Habano and they had a walk in humidor. When I stepped inside I noticed a weird smell, it smelled like rabbits combined with a hint of vinegar and wasn't anything like a barn. So I'm pretty concerned.

Is it okay that a tupperdor smells like a barn?


----------



## droy1958

euro said:


> Here is an another question:
> 
> Today I opened my tupperdor and I noticed a barnyard smell. It reminds me of a petting zoo, seriously it looks like I have been keeping sheeps and goats instead of cigars. And just today I had a nightmare I dreamed that all my cigars had some weird beetles coming out of them.
> 
> Longtime ago I went to a local Casa Del Habano and they had a walk in humidor. When I stepped inside I noticed a weird smell, it smelled like rabbits combined with a hint of vinegar and wasn't anything like a barn. So I'm pretty concerned.
> 
> Is it okay that a tupperdor smells like a barn?


Yep...unless you're smelling beetle poop...


----------



## elco69

euro said:


> Here is an another question:
> 
> Today I opened my tupperdor and I noticed a barnyard smell. It reminds me of a petting zoo, seriously it looks like I have been keeping sheeps and goats instead of cigars. And just today I had a nightmare I dreamed that all my cigars had some weird beetles coming out of them.
> 
> Longtime ago I went to a local Casa Del Habano and they had a walk in humidor. When I stepped inside I noticed a weird smell, it smelled like rabbits combined with a hint of vinegar and wasn't anything like a barn. So I'm pretty concerned.
> 
> Is it okay that a tupperdor smells like a barn?


I look for smell like that in cigars, that barnyard and hay aroma


----------



## Old Smokey

droy1958 said:


> Yep...unless you're smelling beetle poop...


Beetle poop? Don't say that 3 times!


----------



## euro

Old Smokey said:


> Beetle poop? Don't say that 3 times!


Beetle poop, beetle poop, beetle poop!!!!! Can I have my cigar now? :vs_blush:


----------



## Old Smokey

euro said:


> Can I have my cigar now? :vs_blush:


Ok, I warned you. Then right after saying it you ask the only question too stupid to ask.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Justinbeaird

Why do people think lifting the Cuba embargo will raise cigar prices? I am of the opinion we will see startups some good and some not with something to prove and more competition that will cause prices to drop both in Cuba and other countries.


----------



## elco69

Justinbeaird said:


> Why do people think lifting the Cuba embargo will raise cigar prices? I am of the opinion we will see startups some good and some not with something to prove and more competition that will cause prices to drop both in Cuba and other countries.


Almost all Cuban tobacco import/export is controlled by Habanos SA. You will not see startups as you just can't go to Cuba and start a cigar company with cuban tobacco, Habanos SA will not allow that to happen. It is a simple supply and demand. Demand will increase, but the supply will not. Supply will not increase for a couple of reasons. 1. Cuba can only grow so much tobacco 2. Habanos SA also announced they will not change production output to meet new demand as they do not want quality to be sacrificed. For those of us, especially here in the US, who purchase CC's have slowly ramped up our purchasing. This month most vendors did not run any specials and when asked, they didn't have the supply to do it and as such I have seen other vendors increase prices because they have what the other vendors were out of stock on. Thinking of this reminded me of that Beanie Baby craze like 15-20 years ago. All the regular Beanie Babies were about $6 each, but the bears went for well over $50 or even $100 each. They got that price because demand was high and supply was low. CC Supply now is already running kinda thin and now add how many thousands of cigar smokers to the mix, who would like to try and buy CC's. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Justinbeaird

My current favorite cigars are cheep cheroots called Bandidos made in Honduras I smoke them quite a lot. people I know don't seem to share my taste tho  

Anyway I was reading that a wild tobacco called copaneco grows in Honduras. are there any cigars on the market that use copaneco?

Maybe I am odd but I would like to try a copaneco cigar or maybe I have already who knows?


----------



## Carolus Rex

Justinbeaird said:


> My current favorite cigars are cheep cheroots called Bandidos made in Honduras I smoke them quite a lot. people I know don't seem to share my taste tho
> 
> Anyway I was reading that a wild tobacco called copaneco grows in Honduras. are there any cigars on the market that use copaneco?
> 
> Maybe I am odd but I would like to try a copaneco cigar or maybe I have already who knows?


I used to buy Bandidos when I traveled to Costa Rica for work. I always enjoyed smoking them, they have a pleasant flavor. I haven't had one in about 8 years, but you aren't the only one to like them.


----------



## hawk45

One I've been wondering about.. Ammonia vs red pepper on back of throat. 
I read that if you have a harsh flavor on the back of your throat it could be ammonia. How do you tell the difference between ammonia harshness and just a lot of red pepper?
I've had a few that I thought were just a lot of red pepper causing the harshness, but wondering if could be ammonia.
One it just seemed harsh on 1st 3rd, then mellowed some.
Any suggestions on how to tell the difference?
Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## droy1958

hawk45 said:


> One I've been wondering about.. Ammonia vs red pepper on back of throat.
> I read that if you have a harsh flavor on the back of your throat it could be ammonia. How do you tell the difference between ammonia harshness and just a lot of red pepper?
> I've had a few that I thought were just a lot of red pepper causing the harshness, but wondering if could be ammonia.
> One it just seemed harsh on 1st 3rd, then mellowed some.
> Any suggestions on how to tell the difference?
> Thanks,
> Hawk


The simple answer is ammonia tastes like ammonia, and red pepper tastes like red pepper. Not trying to sound like an @$$, but it's just that simple...


----------



## SeanTheEvans

hawk45 said:


> One I've been wondering about.. Ammonia vs red pepper on back of throat.
> I read that if you have a harsh flavor on the back of your throat it could be ammonia. How do you tell the difference between ammonia harshness and just a lot of red pepper?
> I've had a few that I thought were just a lot of red pepper causing the harshness, but wondering if could be ammonia.
> One it just seemed harsh on 1st 3rd, then mellowed some.
> Any suggestions on how to tell the difference?
> Thanks,
> Hawk





droy1958 said:


> The simple answer is ammonia tastes like ammonia, and red pepper tastes like red pepper. Not trying to sound like an @$$, but it's just that simple...


Don't worry, I was going to say that one of them should smell like cat pee, and one should smell like... well, _not_ cat pee, haha


----------



## Bird-Dog

hawk45 said:


> One I've been wondering about.. Ammonia vs red pepper on back of throat.
> I read that if you have a harsh flavor on the back of your throat it could be ammonia. How do you tell the difference between ammonia harshness and just a lot of red pepper?
> I've had a few that I thought were just a lot of red pepper causing the harshness, but wondering if could be ammonia.
> One it just seemed harsh on 1st 3rd, then mellowed some.
> Any suggestions on how to tell the difference?
> Thanks,
> Hawk


Generally ammonia builds up and becomes prevalent only towards the end of the cigar, like the last couple of inches or less (if at all). More often than not, that marks time to put that sucker down. Rare that you can smoke through it and leave it behind.

As for harshness accompanying ammonia? I can't really say. When it's there I have a hard time focusing on anything else. As droy1958 said, ammonia tastes like ammonia. It's not something you can ignore, and when you get it full-force there will be no doubt in your mind. So, I would venture to say, the one you mentioned being harsh in the 1st third then mellowing out was just harsh tobacco, not ammonia.


----------



## hawk45

Great! Thanks guys. That helps a lot. Sounds like I'm just sensitive to the harsh tobacco or lots of pepper. Cheers!


----------



## searfoss

Okay, so I know that if a cigar is too hot it ruins flavors. As I'm trying different vitolas I notice that I can smoke some consistently well and others not so much.

My question: how far from the lit foot of my stick should I be able to feel the heat through the wrapper?


----------



## NormH3




----------



## SeanTheEvans

hawk45 said:


> One I've been wondering about.. Ammonia vs red pepper on back of throat.
> I read that if you have a harsh flavor on the back of your throat it could be ammonia. How do you tell the difference between ammonia harshness and just a lot of red pepper?
> I've had a few that I thought were just a lot of red pepper causing the harshness, but wondering if could be ammonia.
> One it just seemed harsh on 1st 3rd, then mellowed some.
> Any suggestions on how to tell the difference?
> Thanks,
> Hawk





searfoss said:


> Okay, so I know that if a cigar is too hot it ruins flavors. As I'm trying different vitolas I notice that I can smoke some consistently well and others not so much.
> 
> My question: how far from the lit foot of my stick should I be able to feel the heat through the wrapper?


I believe I've read that you should be able to hold the cigar slightly below the cherry without burning your fingers. Something like that. I wouldn't recommend smoking one the whole way like that, but it's a quick test for heat measurement


----------



## elco69

searfoss said:


> Okay, so I know that if a cigar is too hot it ruins flavors. As I'm trying different vitolas I notice that I can smoke some consistently well and others not so much.
> 
> My question: how far from the lit foot of my stick should I be able to feel the heat through the wrapper?


There is no one answer and the same cigar and vitola will have different outcomes. Multiple factors contribute to heat on the foot and how far up it goes. Construction, Vitola, Humidity, ambient RH, ambient RH, wind (if outdoors).


----------



## searfoss

Thanks for the quick responses, fellas. Guess I'll just have to keep practicing. Not that I mind...


----------



## euro

This isn't about a question but about my first experience with plum. One day I was browsin g the internet and looking for cigars I wanted to try. After a while I decided to buy a Bolivar Corona Junior. So I went to a local Casa Del Habano and I told them I wanted a Bolivar Corona Junior. This store has a huge walk in humidor with 1000's of CC's. So I went outside bought a cup of coffee and I noticed that something was wrong with my cigar. It looked like there was some dust on my cigar, like a combination of dust and flour. And I'm not joking about this I really thought it was just some dust in their humidor, I really told myself "Damn they really need to use a vacuum cleaner inside their humidor". The other thing I thought was that the box was opened for a long period that it had dust collecting on the cigars. 

I decided to smoke it and it was a great cigar. I loved everything about it. Its a small cigar and takes 30 mins to finish but those will be the great. One or two months later I was reading some articles about cigar aging and I saw something about plume. It looked exact the same like the "dust" I had on my cigar. I have smoked a couple of them and they all had plume on them, great smokes. It's the kind of smoke you will never ever forget and probably still tell your grand kids about it ("One day when grandpa was 25 years old... :vs_laugh: ")

So far this cigar has become one of my favorite cigars. I'm planning to buy a couple boxes and age them in my tupperdor.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

searfoss said:


> Thanks for the quick responses, fellas. Guess I'll just have to keep practicing. Not that I mind...


If your cigars are smoking inconsistently, it could also be the RH you are storing at. Many start at 70% and notice mucho improvemento when they scoot on down to 65%... then 63%.... then 60.....


----------



## Rooke

I've got a question. So I have a old smoke from when I first started smoking. I took the celephine off long ago (I currently keep them on all my smokes) and the foot has chips and cuts in the wrapper. When I want to smoke it is it OK to light like normal or could one cut the foot off so its fresh with no cuts and nicks?


----------



## elco69

blkwidovw said:


> I've got a question. So I have a old smoke from when I first started smoking. I took the celephine off long ago (I currently keep them on all my smokes) and the foot has chips and cuts in the wrapper. When I want to smoke it is it OK to light like normal or could one cut the foot off so its fresh with no cuts and nicks?


Go ahead and fire it up as usual. Just keep an eye on until it burns past. Happens to me all the time, no biggie


----------



## Rooke

OK great thanks for the tip.


----------



## euro

Justinbeaird said:


> Why do people think lifting the Cuba embargo will raise cigar prices? I am of the opinion we will see startups some good and some not with something to prove and more competition that will cause prices to drop both in Cuba and other countries.


That's an easy question to answer. Most Americans who smoke CC's order them online from vendors located in tax free zones, which means they don't pay tax for them. So that's why they are cheap. If you would buy them in the US your government would tax them so they would be very expensive. Thats one reason why they will be more expensive, the other reason is the demand. Cuba is a small country how many tobacco do you think they could produce? So they could start producing low quality cigars or they could keep their current quality and maybe improve their products. I really believe they would go for the second option, they still make enough profit so they don't need to decrease the quality.

Just an another thing I want to mention about the tax. Here a box of Montecristo's no 2 costs 343 EUR while on the tax free vendors offers them for 223 EUR. Why would someone pay an extra 120 EUR?


----------



## Franchise

Will all of the US sold versions of Cuban cigars be renamed or discontinued when the embargo is lifted?


----------



## gtechva

Justinbeaird said:


> Why do people think lifting the Cuba embargo will raise cigar prices? I am of the opinion we will see startups some good and some not with something to prove and more competition that will cause prices to drop both in Cuba and other countries.


Also, tobacco for cigars is fermented and aged. It's not as simple as grow it and start making cigars. If demand jumps, they could very well run low on tobacco that has had time to under the proper process. When supply goes down, prices go up.


----------



## Sus Scrofa

Howdy folks,

Question about taking the band off a stick.

On occasion with some sticks (but nearly every time with Artuo Fuente's Short Story's), when it time to take the band off, part of the wrapper leaf comes with it. Sometimes a bit of wrapper, sometimes more. 

I've read that waiting for the stick to warm up helps release the glue that holds the band in place. I've also read that if you can easily turn the band means it isn't glued to the wrapper. But my Short Story's always seem to have an excess of pectin spilling from the edge of the wrapper (on the inside). 

Is there another technique I can use to keep the wrapper from getting caught on the glue and band?


----------



## CritterBuddy

Sus Scrofa said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Question about taking the band off a stick.
> 
> On occasion with some sticks (but nearly every time with Artuo Fuente's Short Story's), when it time to take the band off, part of the wrapper leaf comes with it. Sometimes a bit of wrapper, sometimes more.
> 
> I've read that waiting for the stick to warm up helps release the glue that holds the band in place. I've also read that if you can easily turn the band means it isn't glued to the wrapper. But my Short Story's always seem to have an excess of pectin spilling from the edge of the wrapper (on the inside).
> 
> Is there another technique I can use to keep the wrapper from getting caught on the glue and band?


I'd like to hear from others about this myself as I know of no other way around it except to wait till the last minute to remove the band as you mentioned in hopes the heat will soften the glue more. When a chuck of wrapper comes off sometimes I will use a little cigar glue I got from my local B&M to help seal the hole if you will or just carefully smoke through a small hole in hopes the cigar will not unravel.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Sus Scrofa said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Question about taking the band off a stick.
> 
> On occasion with some sticks (but nearly every time with Artuo Fuente's Short Story's), when it time to take the band off, part of the wrapper leaf comes with it. Sometimes a bit of wrapper, sometimes more.
> 
> I've read that waiting for the stick to warm up helps release the glue that holds the band in place. I've also read that if you can easily turn the band means it isn't glued to the wrapper. But my Short Story's always seem to have an excess of pectin spilling from the edge of the wrapper (on the inside).
> 
> Is there another technique I can use to keep the wrapper from getting caught on the glue and band?





CritterBuddy said:


> I'd like to hear from others about this myself as I know of no other way around it except to wait till the last minute to remove the band as you mentioned in hopes the heat will soften the glue more. When a chuck of wrapper comes off sometimes I will use a little cigar glue I got from my local B&M to help seal the hole if you will or just carefully smoke through a small hole in hopes the cigar will not unravel.


I'm not super-qualified to speak on anything, but I hear that fruit pectin is great for patch-jobs on cigars. Fairly inexpensive as well.

As far as band removal, you can always use a blade to cut the band where it overlaps, and attempt to peel off that way, also cutting apart from leaf as you go if any sticks. That's probably the most surgical way, all you would need is a decent razor blade and a moment or two of patience.

I've learned to kind of roll the band and it usually loosens enough to slide off sans shredding the wrapper. Sometimes I even use this technique and move the band to cover a hole in the wrapper elsewhere if the cigar has such an imperfection. I smoke a lot of short stories, and don't seem to have this issue a ton myself. Often I find the band sliding off easily, and I can't use it to hold the cigar, for fear of it dropping out of my grip, because of the shape and changing RG.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sus Scrofa said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Question about taking the band off a stick.
> 
> On occasion with some sticks (but nearly every time with Artuo Fuente's Short Story's), when it time to take the band off, part of the wrapper leaf comes with it. Sometimes a bit of wrapper, sometimes more.
> 
> I've read that waiting for the stick to warm up helps release the glue that holds the band in place. I've also read that if you can easily turn the band means it isn't glued to the wrapper. But my Short Story's always seem to have an excess of pectin spilling from the edge of the wrapper (on the inside).
> 
> Is there another technique I can use to keep the wrapper from getting caught on the glue and band?


I usually roll the cigar band a bit between my fingers until I can tell it's free of the wrapper leaf.

Unless the band is really, really tight you should be able to get it to slip a little to verify it's no longer stuck. I check the band for slippage on just about every cigar I smoke to make sure it isn't stuck before trying to remove it.

Even a loose band will sometimes stick to the wrapper in a spot, but finger-rolling is even more effective with that little bit of clearance to play with. Once free those may just slide right off the cigar. If the band is tighter to start with I only check slippage by rotating it slightly.


----------



## Sus Scrofa

Thanks! Finger rolling sure sounds like a good idea I'll have to try it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus Scrofa

When you know you're going to be enjoying the day on the back porch, in which order do most of y'all smoke? Cheaper to more expensive sticks? or the opposite?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Sus Scrofa said:


> When you know you're going to be enjoying the day on the back porch, in which order do most of y'all smoke? Cheaper to more expensive sticks? or the opposite?


Mild to strong, and I'd assume nothing terribly expensive after the 3rd as sense of taste might be slightly burnt out at that point-but smoke what you like, like what you smoke! :smoke2:


----------



## hawk45

Mild to stronger for me as well with better sticks usually ending the night. But it's like anything, do whatever works for you, there is not set way to do anything.


----------



## Justinbeaird

Sus Scrofa said:


> When you know you're going to be enjoying the day on the back porch, in which order do most of y'all smoke? Cheaper to more expensive sticks? or the opposite?


I am a cheapskate so I usually smoke my below $0.50 Bandidos (4.7"x32 gauge) I smoke slow so they still take me over a hour. sometimes I smoke two and sometimes i get my overruns or 2nds out. I have more expensive sticks but I save them too celebrate because I am not rich enough to smoke expensive sticks all the time. Also I like to offer them to others when they visit and on camping/fishing trips


----------



## skellzo

Looking to expand my palate. My humi has a number of Diesels, Man O War and 5 Vegas A and AAA. I just been turned on to Camacho Corojo! Love the flavor and the strength and was wondering what other sticks would fall into that range, good strength but less peppery spice. For yard and golf sticks been smoking Rocky Patel edge fumas. (My first post, new member)


----------



## voiceoverguy

skellzo said:


> Looking to expand my palate. My humi has a number of Diesels, Man O War and 5 Vegas A and AAA. I just been turned on to Camacho Corojo! Love the flavor and the strength and was wondering what other sticks would fall into that range, good strength but less peppery spice. For yard and golf sticks been smoking Rocky Patel edge fumas. (My first post, new member)


Welcome to Puff and congrats on your first post! The Camacho Corojo is a great smoke. I might also look at the Casa Fernandez Miami, or the Casa Fernandez Aganorsa. The CAO Flathead would be another good stick for you to try. Even an Alec Bradley Black Market would be something you'd enjoy. All of the above are staples in my humidor that I thoroughly enjoy.

Happy puffing!


----------



## coachdread

voiceoverguy said:


> Welcome to Puff and congrats on your first post! The Camacho Corojo is a great smoke. I might also look at the Casa Fernandez Miami, or the Casa Fernandez Aganorsa. The CAO Flathead would be another good stick for you to try. Even an Alec Bradley Black Market would be something you'd enjoy. All of the above are staples in my humidor that I thoroughly enjoy.
> 
> Happy puffing!


I second the Casa Fernandez recommendation! They are some of my absolute favorite sticks! Great flavor and complexity.


----------



## Sus Scrofa

Where did the term herf derive? Is it an acronym? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

